# June 2006 Mamas chattin' away December 2006!



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

All right guys are last thread made senior member... Let's see if we can do it again... Heather, did we decide how we are going to do the pics thing????

Amys1st (Amy) Margaret Patricia born 2/15/06
sehbub (Sarah) Samantha Grace born 4/20/06
Marlow's mom Marlow Wren born 5/3/06
StacyL (Stacy) Gabriel Paul born 5/31/06
katiejon1 (Katie) Evelyn Elizabeth born 6/3/06
Paddington (Angelique) Jonah born 6/8/06
mcimom (LeighAnne) Michael Gabriel born 6/10/06
Mearaina (Lisa) Lynea Grace born 6/14/06
BelgianSheepDog Aurora born 6/14/06
ladybugamber (Amber) Zachary Hogan Gilbert ( 6-15-2006)
mommitola (Helen) Harper Reese born 6/16/06
AugustineM (Ashley) Anna Augustine born 6/18/06
Caroline248 (Caroline) William born 6/19/06
earthmama369 (Sarah) Sebastion born 6/19/06
mamamilkbar (Heidi) Hannah Jolie born 6/19/06
chiromama (Korin) Ruby Violet born 6/20/06
papayapetunia (Candice) Talula Violet born 6/22/06
rikiamber (Riki) Bastion Alexander born 6/22/06
grace's voice (Holly) Behn born 6/23/06
AlbertaJes (Jes) Katie born 6/23/06
Selesai (Jessica) Phillip Jackson born 6/24/06
Butterfly_mom (Liz)-Erin Bracha born 6/24/06
BundleFishMama Andrew Joseph born 6/25/06
sarahlynn83 (Sarah) John Alexander born 6/28/06
The4OfUs (Heather) - Kaitlyn Xenia born 06/28/06
Simplicity (Lisa)- Kaya 6/28/06
Megs BK (Megan) -Geneva Maureen born 6/30/06
Medicmom (Nicole) - Olivia born 6/30/06
mommy2girlies (Kelly) Jefferson Carter born 7/2/06
animus silvae - DS born 7/2/06


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

subbing..thank you for starting the new MONTHLY thread - phew!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

oops, I was supposed to do that, huh?







: I kinda forgot today was Dec. 1...

Um, I was thinking people can either send in links to 6 (or more, for our early babes) pics, one for each month, or if you can create an album in whatever photo hosting site you're using and provide a single link to that, that would be cool too - or blogging mamas, you could just make a single blog entry with the pics and send a link to a specific entry, right?

I just checked our Photobucket, and you can make a slide show and link it, so that's what I'm going to do....though young Kaitlyn won't be 6 months until after Christmas...I was thinking it would be neat to wait to post your pics/links until *after* your babe has turned 6 months, so that it could be inclusive and show a chronology...then every month we could just add a new pic and update the links. So I guess it would need to be continually update through the end of the month and then we'd just ahve to look back a month for the younger babes....maybe link back in the first post to the old thread so we could access the younger babes pics more easily?

I'm thinking we should also maybe do like Ange did and start each month with a list of us? We could post the picture links there next to names then, maybe? Keep it all on the first post so we don't have to hunt around. Ange, you would be able to do that, right, it's just quoting or copying/pasting from the person's post into your original post, right?

If anyone has any better ideas, by all means let them rip - I'm just thinking out loud here - I'll be looking forward to seeing all the babes as they turn 6 months (and older!)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds good, Heather.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
subbing..thank you for starting the new MONTHLY thread - phew!


it gets bulky but it was fun seeing how much we chatted in a month...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

subbing.....and thanks for the ddc results too!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
oops, I was supposed to do that, huh?







: I kinda forgot today was Dec. 1...

Um, I was thinking people can either send in links to 6 (or more, for our early babes) pics, one for each month, or if you can create an album in whatever photo hosting site you're using and provide a single link to that, that would be cool too - or blogging mamas, you could just make a single blog entry with the pics and send a link to a specific entry, right?

I just checked our Photobucket, and you can make a slide show and link it, so that's what I'm going to do....though young Kaitlyn won't be 6 months until after Christmas...I was thinking it would be neat to wait to post your pics/links until *after* your babe has turned 6 months, so that it could be inclusive and show a chronology...then every month we could just add a new pic and update the links. So I guess it would need to be continually update through the end of the month and then we'd just ahve to look back a month for the younger babes....maybe link back in the first post to the old thread so we could access the younger babes pics more easily?

I'm thinking we should also maybe do like Ange did and start each month with a list of us? We could post the picture links there next to names then, maybe? Keep it all on the first post so we don't have to hunt around. Ange, you would be able to do that, right, it's just quoting or copying/pasting from the person's post into your original post, right?

If anyone has any better ideas, by all means let them rip - I'm just thinking out loud here - I'll be looking forward to seeing all the babes as they turn 6 months (and older!)

I can link it to the child's name i do believe... like doing the link with text over it? do you think that will work? jonah is 6 months in just one week! so i'll have my pics ready next weekend.







: and i'll be doing the slideshow cause they are fun


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

The slideshow I think is definitely the best way to go, and I really like the idea of linking the text to the names in the DDC list, Ange.

You're SO close to 1000...totally gonna get there today!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

wow senior member! umm and I was feeling that I didnt post enough to this thread. I try as much as I can but you know if you miss a day your outta the loop...







Are you keeping this one going or are we starting a new one....I cant believe that our babies are going to be 1/2 a year old *sniff*. And Sarah is almost dont with her pregnancy and she will have to devide her time between two due date clubs...love to ya sarah!

And dagnabit AF showed up bright and early on Thursday....ack that sucks, no sitting babe yet but he sure is trying to crawl and I am working on a new blog on blogspot so that I can showcase my pics. I have got to watch it though so many of them are nakked pics B is nakked so much that chances are if you visit the house at any given hour he will be nakked...saves on diper laundry.









Plenty of first date pics though. :evil anyhow I will still be watching this thread gotta go nurse the boy and get to work on laundry.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Only 9 more post!! I so can do that today, right?










Riki, so sorry about AF. I'm starting to get the pre-AF starvation (I can eat anything in sight...) but still no other signs... Might be around the corner... Might just be the time it is supposed to be here and might not show...

Sarah~ saw that we both posted... yeah, I tried to get something deleted (when I posted under the wrong user name...) and was told they don't delete unless it is a violation of the ua... so it will most likely just have to go the way of the others that aren't posted to and fall off the main page never to be seen again...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
The slideshow I think is definitely the best way to go, and I really like the idea of linking the text to the names in the DDC list, Ange.

You're SO close to 1000...totally gonna get there today!










Ooh yeah, I like that idea too!

Go Ange go!!!!!!!! You can do 1000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Gosh, ya'll are a great support system







. Be back after I get all my little students paid!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Go Ang!!!! you'll get to 1000 today!! wahoooo!!

I like the idea of a slide show







Also, thanks for starting the thread. well Better get back to work!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Hehe, you will so get to 1000 today!

I guess I should post the holiday card reminder here too. OK, holiday card reminder! PM me an address if you want in on the exchange. Will send the list out Monday morning.

Sleep...better...but... UP AT 6:30! not fair.

We got to see Medicmama and Olivia this morning, but baby class was cancelled, oh well! Harper and Olivia blinked at each other. Very cute. I can't wait til they can crawl around and knock each other over.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I try as much as I can but you know if you miss a day your outta the loop...







Are you keeping this one going or are we starting a new one.....

I think that even though it's monstrous, it's cool to have it all in one thread for a month...my opinion has changed and I now support the one-a-month monster thread!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Love the slideshow idea









Don't complain about getting your period back at 5 months. mine came back at 6 weeks. yip-







-pie


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hehe, you will so get to 1000 today!

Sleep...better...but... UP AT 6:30! not fair.

We got to see Medicmama and Olivia this morning, but baby class was cancelled, oh well! Harper and Olivia blinked at each other. Very cute. I can't wait til they can crawl around and knock each other over.

man i wanna visit with babies! anyone make it to ca let me know....

um, my kids don't sleep in either. it is very sad







ds1 you can keep him up to midnight and the latest he will sleep is MAYBE 8 am.... i think somehow we got him to sleep til 9 ONCE in 3 years....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
oops, I was supposed to do that, huh?







: I kinda forgot today was Dec. 1...

Um, I was thinking people can either send in links to 6 (or more, for our early babes) pics, one for each month, or if you can create an album in whatever photo hosting site you're using and provide a single link to that, that would be cool too - or blogging mamas, you could just make a single blog entry with the pics and send a link to a specific entry, right?

I just checked our Photobucket, and you can make a slide show and link it, so that's what I'm going to do....though young Kaitlyn won't be 6 months until after Christmas...I was thinking it would be neat to wait to post your pics/links until *after* your babe has turned 6 months, so that it could be inclusive and show a chronology...then every month we could just add a new pic and update the links. So I guess it would need to be continually update through the end of the month and then we'd just ahve to look back a month for the younger babes....maybe link back in the first post to the old thread so we could access the younger babes pics more easily?

I'm thinking we should also maybe do like Ange did and start each month with a list of us? We could post the picture links there next to names then, maybe? Keep it all on the first post so we don't have to hunt around. Ange, you would be able to do that, right, it's just quoting or copying/pasting from the person's post into your original post, right?

If anyone has any better ideas, by all means let them rip - I'm just thinking out loud here - I'll be looking forward to seeing all the babes as they turn 6 months (and older!)

That sounds great and gives me time to get it together







J.C won't be 6 mos till Jan. 2nd, but I can add some cute christmas pics. Korin, love the christmas pics of Ruby in your blog!!! Too cute!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
The slideshow I think is definitely the best way to go, and I really like the idea of linking the text to the names in the DDC list, Ange.

You're SO close to 1000...totally gonna get there today!









Man Ange! We were at the same # 2 days ago and now you've got me beat by almost 12 posts!!! I totally plan on making it to 1000 today!!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Only 9 more post!! I so can do that today, right?










Im on your tail Ange


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Im on your tail Ange









Go Kelly Go!!!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hehe, you will so get to 1000 today!

I guess I should post the holiday card reminder here too. OK, holiday card reminder! PM me an address if you want in on the exchange. Will send the list out Monday morning.


Thanks for the reminder! I had totally forgotten. Sending you pm'd address right now


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I think that even though it's monstrous, it's cool to have it all in one thread for a month...my opinion has changed and I now support the one-a-month monster thread!









Me too. I like looking at it and seeing like 600 posts in a few weeks







And its not like we'd fall off the front page EVER!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
man i wanna visit with babies! anyone make it to ca let me know....

um, my kids don't sleep in either. it is very sad







ds1 you can keep him up to midnight and the latest he will sleep is MAYBE 8 am.... i think somehow we got him to sleep til 9 ONCE in 3 years....

Ours too. I know some friends that kids stay up late and then they'll get up like at 11am, but not mine!! If they go to sleep at 8pm they'll wake up between 6am and 7am. And if they stay up till midnight, they still get up that early







:


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow. Photo albums and holiday cards. I like those ideas (and clearly missed some of the last thread!)









Thanks for the recap!

Sebastian kind of sat up today and kind of scooted, so it was a pretty exciting afternoon. And now he's soooooo tired. Getting that little butt 1/2 inch into the air was exhausting!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 

Sebastian kind of sat up today and kind of scooted, so it was a pretty exciting afternoon. And now he's soooooo tired. Getting that little butt 1/2 inch into the air was exhausting!

















too cute! Before you know it he'll be racing around the house, yikes, they grow too quickly


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Man Ange! We were at the same # 2 days ago and now you've got me beat by almost 12 posts!!! I totally plan on making it to 1000 today!!!









yeah! we gotta do it together! hurry hurry hurry!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Wow. Photo albums and holiday cards. I like those ideas (and clearly missed some of the last thread!)









Thanks for the recap!

Sebastian kind of sat up today and kind of scooted, so it was a pretty exciting afternoon. And now he's soooooo tired. Getting that little butt 1/2 inch into the air was exhausting!









it is so fun seeing them scoot! and so crazy that they soo can't be left on a bed unattended anymore... you should get a good nap out of him! yeah!

okay, guys, next post is it... i am kind of nervous... and soo excited. finally i will be able to do it.. and mommy2girlies is gonna do it with me today! woohoo!!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
yeah! we gotta do it together! hurry hurry hurry!!!

OMG!! You've only got one to go and I've got a little more! Wait for me, Im hurrying


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Today its like 42 degrees outside and yesterday I was bemoaning the fact that our ac in the car broke a month ago and we decided to wait till after christmas to fix it.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

You guys are funny. Hmm, I'll ask you a riddle.

Knock Knock!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

I was reading about someone needing suggestions on what cloth dipes they like. I think it was on the old thread and it was Medicmama. We just started using Swaddlebees aio's and pockets. The snaps and the aplix and we've never had a blow out. They've even gone all night and he doesn't wake up soaked. They have fleece inners, so their little bums still feel dry if they dipe is soaked. And I don't buy expensive inserts. We use just plain old infant prefolds and they work great!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
You guys are funny. Hmm, I'll ask you a riddle.

Knock Knock!

whose there?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
whose there?

Oh!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Did you guys see that you can have this







as a sticker. I want one for my car.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh!

Oh who?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Oh who?

Oh crap, I committed myself and have to think of a punchline!


----------



## ladybugamber (Feb 28, 2006)

How do I get my name and my sons name added to that list???

Here ya go..

ladybugamber (Amber) Zachary Hogan Gilbert ( 6-15-2006)


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

:







:







:







:

we made it!!!

December 1, 2006 at 12:12 PST mommy2girlies and I hit


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh crap, I committed myself and have to think of a punchline!

now THAT'S a punchline I can get behind.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Whoo Hoo!!! And much funner when you get to do it together...

Congrats ANGE!!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
















:







:







:







:

we made it!!!

December 1, 2006 at 12:12 PST mommy2girlies and I hit


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh crap, I committed myself and have to think of a punchline!









oh, you have to, cuz Im intrigued!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 






























Whoo Hoo!!! And much funner when you get to do it together...

Congrats ANGE!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladybugamber* 
How do I get my name and my sons name added to that list???

Here ya go..

ladybugamber (Amber) Zachary Hogan Gilbert ( 6-15-2006)

done


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 






























Whoo Hoo!!! And much funner when you get to do it together...

Congrats ANGE!!!

Congrats!! Yeah!! Happy Friday!!!








:



































:




























:

(i think that's all the really cool jumpie ones...)


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 







oh, you have to, cuz Im intrigued!

ditto!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

no, heather gets the cookie, that IS the punchline.







:

(I'm too post-post modern for my shirt, so po-po-mo that it hurtssss)


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola*
Oh crap, I committed myself and have to think of a punchline!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 







oh, you have to, cuz Im intrigued!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
ditto!

I thought that was the punchline.....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
no, heather gets the cookie, that IS the punchline.







:

This isn't those cookies that Sarah was talking about earlier? Cause if so, we may fight! Sarah can BAKE!!!!

Man, I don't know if I can complete my work day. Didn't know getting to







would be so exciting... Thanks for sharing with me Kelly....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
This isn't those cookies that Sarah was talking about earlier? Cause if so, we may fight! Sarah can BAKE!!!!

Awe, thanks.







: There's really not much to it though, I'm just REALLY good at reading recipes and setting timers.









Congrats on 1000!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Awe, thanks.







: There's really not much to it though, I'm just REALLY good at reading recipes and setting timers.









Congrats on 1000!

Thanks! And if that's all it was, everyone could bake! I do okay on certain things but not nearly in the "gonna bake as side business" kind of way....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
no, heather gets the cookie, that IS the punchline.







:

(I'm too post-post modern for my shirt, so po-po-mo that it hurtssss)

Great, now I've got Right Said Fred in my head. Hey that rhymes


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I was just giving Samantha her bottle, and she reached up and unsnapped my nursing bra. Subtle she's not.









Too bad she refuses to nurse.









Oh, and the other night when I was feeding her, Victoria walked in the room and said, "Mommy? When are you going to get to breastfeed again? And since you have two breasts, can you breastfeed two babies?" I was so proud.







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

We are supposed to be getting some killer storms today. Fun fun.

William is rolling over like a pro now. He is never where I leave him, so I guess I need to start being more careful.

Is anyone sort of hoping to get their period so they can stop obbsessing about accidently getting pregnant again???

And how do you do the slide show thingy? I want to try that....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
We are supposed to be getting some killer storms today. Fun fun.

William is rolling over like a pro now. He is never where I leave him, so I guess I need to start being more careful.

Is anyone sort of hoping to get their period so they can stop obbsessing about accidently getting pregnant again???

And how do you do the slide show thingy? I want to try that....

Stay indoors and build a nice fire.... Or turn the heater up









Jonah made it half way across the room...

YES!

Try this one. It was easy.... http://imageshack.us/slideshow/index.php

or, the4ofus says they have one through photobucket....


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

wow its less than 24 hours and we have 3 pages!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Photobucket's slideshow is really easy. I'm working on mine now. Just have to sort out the 150 pictures that were on the camera.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
wow its less than 24 hours and we have 3 pages!!

um amy.. its been less then 10







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Stay indoors and build a nice fire.... Or turn the heater up











Ummm...it is like 70 degrees and muggy....great Pennsylvania winter going on!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, William had his first taste of solids tonight. I gave him about a tablespoons of pears mixed with some rice cereal...he loved every last drop. I just wanted to see what he would do with them...I have to go to a wedding next Sunday and I would rather him have some fruit than formula (I haven't been pumping at all this time and would never get enough).

Funny, no toungue thrust, no spitting. He actually was grabbing trying to get it to his mouth faster...

Maybe I will give him a little a couple times a week....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Is anyone sort of hoping to get their period so they can stop obbsessing about accidently getting pregnant again???

Yes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
And how do you do the slide show thingy? I want to try that....

Photobucket is super easy. Just create an account, upload photos from your hard drive, andclick them into the slide show feature. I think it's just www.photobucket.com

re: winter -I'm so bummed out it's December and we haven't had snow here yet - we usually have snow before Halloween, for crying out loud. Stupid global warming...







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Did you guys see that you can have this







as a sticker. I want one for my car.

Me too!

So, sleep wasn't great last night, but after we went to bed at 3, it was better than it has been. And we took a big nap this afternoon. Yay! I just keep telling myself this is a phase... And it does help that at least she's not cranky. She's all smiles, she's just not sleeping.

I have 5 months of photos collected, but not in a slideshow. I'll get to that someday after she starts sleeping again.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

re: winter -I'm so bummed out it's December and we haven't had snow here yet - we usually have snow before Halloween, for crying out loud. Stupid global warming...







:


I can't believe its been so warm everywhere and that no one wants to believe that global warming exists







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I just got the sweetest compliment from mamaintheforest (she runs Greenlee's Forest...makes jewelry).

"By the way sehbub ~ I think you have the coolest business! I took a look at your site & thought it was wonderful. What a neat home business!"

It's so nice that people think that! And thanks to all of you who keep saying suck nice things. I'm just trying to help my family...it's nice to know I'm doing something people seem to enjoy, since I enjoy it too.









And................segue

Samantha just discovered our dog.







We have an almost 2 year old rotty/husky/german shepherd mix. She's not nearly as big as she sounds, only about 45 pounds, and Sam has completely ignored her up until this point. This evening though, Sam and I were playing on our bed, and Kahlua (our dog) came up to see us, and as Sam squealed, K got more and more excited, so I finally called her up on the bed and she immediately lay down directly in front of Sam and rolled her belly up. Sam was putting her feet on her, and leaning over to play with her fur. It was TOO cute. Naturally I didn't have the camera with me.

Oh, and she just successfully ate some peaches, and loved 'em. The rice cereal was NOT a hit. Hated it, in fact. Not that I can blame her.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh, Sebastian discovered the cat today, too. They've been outdoor cats for a while (we have three), but it was stormy out today so I let the eldest cat in and he walked right in front of Sebastian. I've never seen my boyo move so fast! He reached out lightning quick and grabbed on. Thank the gods it was the one cat smart enough to distinguish between curious baby grabs and crazy toddler grabs. Gizmo let him explore -- painfully, I'm sure -- for a few minutes, gave him a lick, and scooted back outside as soon as his fur was free.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby discovered the cat a few days ago. It was so funny! she pet him and looked at me like "holy cow mama! that guy is hairy!"

In breast news... I think I now have mastitis. I think i'm going to have every breast issue known to woman. thrush, plugged duct, bleb and now this. Off to take a hot bath and some vit c.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ruby discovered the cat a few days ago. It was so funny! she pet him and looked at me like "holy cow mama! that guy is hairy!"

In breast news... I think I now have mastitis. I think i'm going to have every breast issue known to woman. thrush, plugged duct, bleb and now this. Off to take a hot bath and some vit c.


Oh no. That is so not fun. I had it three times with my now 2 year old, it sucked. Take motrin, this is one thing you really need some medication for. I ended up on antibiotics with it each time, and I NEVER take that stuff!

Feel better...


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

I really like the whole thing about putting a slide show together about our babes...but Alex won't be six months until after Christmas, he just turned 5 months on Tuesday. Can I go ahead and do one and then add a picture in a month when he is six months?? Or would you rather I wait?

Alex is definetly sick now, fever, cough, runny nose, the whole nine yards...and to top it all off, dh ran out of gas this morning







: and had to wait for an hour for me to come get him because I was already at work...oh I forgot to mention that it was like 29 this morning. Needless to say I was not happy at all.

But in other news, Alex is sitting up on his own, crawling upside down, and rolling across the living room floor.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Ummm...it is like 70 degrees and muggy....great Pennsylvania winter going on!

whoever heard of hot muggy storms... silly pennsylvania.....

oh, wait, i live in ca where the weather never makes sense...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I can't believe its been so warm everywhere and that no one wants to believe that global warming exists







:









always jumping to conclusions... just because we were in shorts until um, 2 weeks ago... and just because we just broke out the actual coats rather than sweaters this week, does not mean there is global warming!







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
In breast news... I think I now have mastitis. I think i'm going to have every breast issue known to woman. thrush, plugged duct, bleb and now this. Off to take a hot bath and some vit c.

hey! i think you are using this to soak for an hour in the tub by yourself! j/k... hope you feel better korin......


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
I really like the whole thing about putting a slide show together about our babes...but Alex won't be six months until after Christmas, he just turned 5 months on Tuesday. Can I go ahead and do one and then add a picture in a month when he is six months?? Or would you rather I wait?

.

i think most of them are designed that you can add in pics ( i put together the first 4 months (haven't finished loading nov pics on the computer







: ) and am going to add in the others over the next week.

but of course it is entirely up to you... you can do it now and then just send a link to update later or include a xmas pic... whichever you like.

hope alex feels better soon...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
hey! i think you are using this to soak for an hour in the tub by yourself! j/k... hope you feel better korin......









ah but i wasn't alone. ru and ry joine me later.
i feel like







: off to get some ibuprofen.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie loves our dog. Refuses to look at anyone/thing else when the dog is in the room. It's hilarious.

We've had a seriously abnormal cold front the last 2 weeks, just starting to creep back into "normal" ranges. But every other weather system of the last 4+ years hugely points to a warming trend...

Katie's sleeping. I'm crossing my fingers that she stays that way longer than 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
ah but i wasn't alone. ru and ry joine me later.
i feel like







: off to get some ibuprofen.

get as much rest as you can.... (i know, kind of hard to do with an infant but still...)


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Last week we had very warm weather for here. It was almost 70 degrees over thanksgiving weekend. And of course now its going to be 15 degrees on Monday. That happens here. We joke you sometimes need the heater on and the air on in the same day.

Maggie is skooting across the ground and trying to stand on her own







: As we say- Its the end of the world as we know it!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

It was stinkin' hot yesterday! Today I can hear the wind howling outside. So weird. My friend gave me a fleece pouch to try, and Harper and I got too ho on our walk. I think it's a little too small anyway. I have no clue on proper pouch sizing, but it was hard to get her in and out.

Oh, and a funny...Medicmama and I were walking to her car, both with babies in slings, and this old couple passed us and said "Looks like you've got your hands full there!" And I sort of blinked and said "Actually, we're hands free!" We couldn't figure that one out.

KORIN - YOUR POOR BOOBS. Feel better fast. They need to be in shape in time for your holiday card photoshoot!

We're on about a week of CatWatch. It's so cute. She also stares at a picture of an orange cat (our cat is black and furry) and seems confused.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

It was 75 here yesterday, and is about 40 today.








: The cold front hit like gang busters. The wind was WHIPPING around the house last night. Very loud.

Samantha is in such a good mood in the morning! I love it







SO glad that my kids are morning people, 'cause I most definitely am not.

Korin, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. I hope your boobs get better soon!!

Today we're heading up to my dad's 50th birthday party. Hopefully dad'll be able to look past all the stuff going on with my sister in order to have a good time. And I have to make a pie for it. I've never made a lemon meringue pie before. Wish me luck!


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

I have created my slide show...but my camera died, so I will add a new picture of five months sometime today.

http://3208541440.slide.com/p/5/5+Mi...?referrer=emcd


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
The rice cereal was NOT a hit. Hated it, in fact. Not that I can blame her.










Who wouldn't!! It looks, smells and probably tastes like wallpaper paste







Not that I've eaten wallpaper paste


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ruby discovered the cat a few days ago. It was so funny! she pet him and looked at me like "holy cow mama! that guy is hairy!"

In breast news... I think I now have mastitis. I think i'm going to have every breast issue known to woman. thrush, plugged duct, bleb and now this. Off to take a hot bath and some vit c.


OOH Korin, I hope you feel better soon. I've never had it, but I've heard it hurts like a b*#tch and puts ya outta commission.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

haven't made my slide show yet, but I wanted to show off a few cute pics









Too Cute

I'll Be Back

I LOVE food

Peek a Boo

Rockin the Hair Do


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Today we're heading up to my dad's 50th birthday party. Hopefully dad'll be able to look past all the stuff going on with my sister in order to have a good time. And I have to make a pie for it. I've never made a lemon meringue pie before. Wish me luck!

Good Luck Sarah! Happy Birthday to your dad!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
I have created my slide show...but my camera died, so I will add a new picture of five months sometime today.

http://3208541440.slide.com/p/5/5+Mi...?referrer=emcd


love the pic in the baseball outfit. soooo cute! do you want me to add it now or wait for you to add the last pic?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Who wouldn't!! It looks, smells and probably tastes like wallpaper paste







Not that I've eaten wallpaper paste









jonah loves his... but i think it's because it's just breastmilk with some texture...









christian is playing in his kitchen right now. he made me a "crabby patty" (man, who started this kid on sponge bob cause it sure wasn't me...) and grapes. now i just drank some hot drink warmed in the "microwave"... i love watching my kids play....







and i just love how he says "good morning mommy" and "i love you mommy" jeeze! my heart does a little happy dance. he is getting soo big.

in other news. trying to get my homework done. one more week and then finals! last night i went on to try and finish posting (taking on-line course) and the professor jumped the gun and forgot he had extended the deadline b/c of the thanksgiving holiday.







: good thing i had already submitted the homework part or i would have been even more







: but he retracted and apologized this morning so that is good.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
OOH Korin, I hope you feel better soon. I've never had it, but I've heard it hurts like a b*#tch and puts ya outta commission.









i've been lucky so far myself thankfully. i know dh's mom got it (or maybe it was the plugged duct. can't totally remember...) and stopped nursing him b/c of it when he was only a couple months old...







but hey, my mom didn't nurse with me at all so he got more than i did....







:

the only boob problems i have encountered have been the engorgement, excessive leaking, and of course in the beginning when it just felt RAW/cracked/please give me another 5 minutes before you need to nurse again so that i can recover. and then of course, the biting with ds1....

hoping korin gets lots of rest this weekend so she can feel better soon...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Rockin the Hair Do

love how you covered those private parts... hee. cute pics!

okay, so i saw a friends website last night and he had his second boy a couple weeks ago. and i know they are circing (jewish) and it made me cry. *sigh* circ sucks.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh good grief, Kelly. Do you just spend all day squishing those cheeks? Or maybe ruffling his hair...it's a tossup.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
haven't made my slide show yet, but I wanted to show off a few cute pics









Too Cute

I'll Be Back

I LOVE food

Peek a Boo

Rockin the Hair Do


Everytime I see a picture I can't get over how much hair that kid has!!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

haaaaaaa, he DOES love food!

he looks like a little surfer with the teething necklace, so cute!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Helen, can you please explain this Zelleweger business?









Also, between Miss Pinch-and-Punch, Mr. Snores-a-Lot, and Kitty Plays-at-Night, I have had the worst sleep lately! I feel like a different person. I think the lack of sleep is depressing me. I also have like 5,000,000 zits right now. Stay away, AF! I'm warnin' ya!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Ryker had his 6month checkup yesterday, and he's 19lbs and 28/6" .

Anyone else still avoiding having sex ?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DustysSweety03* 

Ryker had his 6month checkup yesterday, and he's 19lbs and 28/6" .

Anyone else still avoiding having sex ?



I'm not trying to avoid it... I am rather being thwarted by two kids!







When they talk about child spacing because of breastfeeding, I think they are referring to the inability of parents to get the breastfeeding child to sleep long enough so that you can actually DTD. *sigh* But we keep trying anyway.









With my first though I wanted nothing to do with it FOREVER. Poor DH....he got no attention. This time my desire for sex was back within a couple of days... but my body's ability to have it was not so much...







But as Caroline said... I am kind of missing AF.... Sarah is proof positive for me that sex leads to babies!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Candice - don't you have a Zellweger? I guess it's a blog device wherein I occasionally post unflattering photos of Renee Zellweger and make up stories about her living in my house as a refuge from celebrity and doing menial chores. I can't really explain it, actually. It made more sense last year.

sex - no thank you!

here is a picture where a baby stalks a cat. That tangle of wires you see is going to be really great when she starts crawling. ahem, husband, ahem.

Anyone doing/done the 6 month growth spurt? I think she did it a few days ago, a little early, because the sleep was a disaster, she ate constantly, and now I am all engorged and leaky like when she was first born. Bleah.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DustysSweety03* 

Anyone else still avoiding having sex ?


ummmm no.







I never have actaully. We are total maniacs though.

Maggie is about 16lbs or so. She will get weighed this week when we go to her checkup.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh good grief, Kelly. Do you just spend all day squishing those cheeks? Or maybe ruffling his hair...it's a tossup.










I like to blow zurburts on his cheeks. And he'll fall right to sleep if you run your fingers thru his hair.







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Boobie is better. i just felt like crap last night, but some vit c, some homeopathics and I'm feeling much better.

Ruby found a consonant. So instead of aaaaoooooaaaa. now she's saying aaaadaaaaaaddaaaaa. it's so cute i cant stand it!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Korin - yay for consonants!

Kelly - SO cute that he's soothed by hair stroking. Awe.

Ange - yeah yeah, laugh it up.







Seriously, my poor body is so tired of being pregnant. I'm not mentally done yet, but I'm physically getting there. I was helping my mom pick up the living room before guests came over, and between helping her, and keeping track of Samantha (who was rolling all over the place) and trying to help my dad in the kitchen so that he could actually shower, I was exhausted. Basically, normal activity wears me out. I'm winded after going up the stairs. It's pathetic.







But I guess that's what I get for being pregnant for 14 months, almost continuously. I'm starting to have trouble remembering what it feels like to NOT be pregnant.

As for the sex thing, we're maniacs like Amy and her DH, I guess.







Put it this way...we could have conceived Jackson sooner than 4 weeks pp. Like, 2 1/2 weeks sooner.







We really enjoy it, and have been very lucky with finding time for ourselves.

At Sam's doc appointment Thursday, we found out she weighs 17lb 2 oz and is 27". WHOA! She was 15lb7oz at her 6 month checkup, so she's gained over a pound and a half in 5 weeks, and grew over an inch in that time as well. No longer she's been cranky, she won't stop growing!!

I can't remember all the stuff I wanted to reply to, and I'm completely exhausted, so I'm going to call it a night. See y'all in the morning.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Sarah~ you know i'm just teasing--though, um, the thought does scare the







out of me. but you are doing awesome! i was tired chasing after a 3 year old while pregnant, i can't even imagine trying to do it while carrying a babe constantly (i was told during my pregnancy at one point not to even pick up christian... man, do you know how hard it is for an ap mom to not pick up a child????) hugs to you... get plenty of rest.....

korin, glad you are feeling better... keep resting...

and now it is 10 pm (my time) and i am going to bed!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie still doesn't like the first bite of cereal. She just holds it on her tongue for the longest time before she swallows it. The second bite is so much more exciting. It's hilarious. Mouth wide open both hands reaching as far as she can to get the spoon in her mouth.

Last night's sleep was better, tonight, I gave up because we have company and she's still up now at midnight. She wasn't tired, so whatever. Tomorrow I hope to start NCSS, we'll see if I can stick to it.

I think that the biggest issue I'm having with sleep is that I really don't sleep well with someone touching me, so having a baby who wants to snuggle as close as she can is rough. And when said baby is restless and punching me in the ribs all night... Well, you get the idea. But last night was good. Now if I could get people to stop calling us at 8 am.

Glad you're feeling better Korin.

Kelly, J.C. is adorable! I love his hair.

Oops, time to go. Whiney (and still grinning) baby appears to (finally) be ready for bed.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Jes, what's NCSS? And as for people calling you at 8am...turn the ringer OFF.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Jes, what's NCSS? And as for people calling you at 8am...turn the ringer OFF.









No Cry Sleep Solution...it is a book. I never read it, but heard it works. (Sorry to speak for you Jes...)


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
haaaaaaa, he DOES love food!

he looks like a little surfer with the teething necklace, so cute!

Thank you Thank you and yes, you are right he does love his food, but fortunately he always LOVES boobie better. So I have no fear of him nursing less







:

Love the pic of baby stalking kitty. (Im jealous of the quality of your photos, i want one of those cameras!!) Im so happy that the Zellweger was finally explained. I love it!!!! Unfortunately, we don't have Zellwegers in this part of our nation. They don't do well w/ humidity







I might be able to pull off having a "Hill" aka Faith Hill seeing as how she's from Star, Ms


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
ummmm no.







I never have actaully. We are total maniacs though.

Maggie is about 16lbs or so. She will get weighed this week when we go to her checkup.

we haven't avoided sex either....I wouldn't be able to hold out







: What can I say, I gotta sexy dh









I've weighed J.C by the O' So Accurate "Weigh yourself, then subtract the added weight when holding him"







He weighs about 16lbs. He's had only one wellbaby since he's been born and that was at almost 3mos. What can I say, its not high on the priority list and definetly not something I remember to schedule


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Boobie is better. i just felt like crap last night, but some vit c, some homeopathics and I'm feeling much better.

Ruby found a consonant. So instead of aaaaoooooaaaa. now she's saying aaaadaaaaaaddaaaaa. it's so cute i cant stand it!

Sounds like "Dada" might be right around the corner. You gotta retrain her to say "mama" first


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i read ncss, and for the most part she is a brilliant sleeper... like last night, swaddle, nurse, sound of water, shes out in 10 mins. of course i couldn't put her down..... and he wakes to nurse every two hours, but she doesn't cry or really WAKE UP at night... so no complants. (and she slept from 8-8 last night!) ((wow that was a ruuuuuuun on sentence))

ok my boob is better, but still sore, and feels like the plugged duct again. lucky me!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Jes, what's NCSS? And as for people calling you at 8am...turn the ringer OFF.









We've got a cheap phone, we can't turn it off. Can't even turn down the volume. One of the few drawbacks to living in farm country is that all our farmer friends think that everybody gets up at 6am to feed their cows. Well, we don't have cows.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I've weighed J.C by the O' So Accurate "Weigh yourself, then subtract the added weight when holding him"







He weighs about 16lbs. He's had only one wellbaby since he's been born and that was at almost 3mos. What can I say, its not high on the priority list and definetly not something I remember to schedule









Katie hasn't had a visit since 3 months either, and I weigh her the same way you weigh J.C. According to ours, she's 19lbs, but i'm going to buy a digital scale and hope it's more accurate. I could take her to the health unit any time I want to weigh her, but I hate confrontation and that's where they give the shots that she's not going to have...

I read part of NCSS a few months ago when she wouldn't nap unless I was holding her, and while I didn't start "training" her, it did help me to see that what I was doing was causing the sleeping troubles for myself. Because I was allowing her to catnap, she wasn't tired enough to be laid down for a real nap. Since then, Katie's sleeping has been great. Until about 2 weeks ago. So I figured I'd read some more and see if I can get some more ideas. Of course, last night she slept from 1230 to 4 and 415-8, so that's much better.

She was sleeping great until 2 weeks ago, which reinforces my belief that this is a phase, but anything I can do to help her is for the best, right? Before this, she would go to bed at about 9, wake at 11 to eat, then sleep till 2, then up every 2 hours after that and up for good at 9am. But the last couple weeks, I'm lucky if I can get an hour out of her. But her naps are still the same 2 hours that they've been for months.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

So speaking of sleep, SAMANTHA WON'T NAP. She napped on me for 20 minutes this morning (she woke up at 8:30 for the day) and napped for about 15 minutes in the car on the way home at 12:15. It's not almost 2, and she's been up wailing and screaming ever since. She's dry, she's got a full belly, and if I rock/bounce her anymore my arms will fall off. She's laying here on me screaming her lungs out. I gave her some Tylenol hoping that if it's her teeth that will ease the pain, but I don't know what else to do. Poor baby is SO tired. And so am I! Not to mention the homework I HAVE to get done, and of course Brad's not here to help, because he's trying to finish getting the old house in order. We've rocked, and walked, and sang, and bounced, and tried nursing (screaming AND flailing with that one...fun) and I laid her on the bed beside me (louder screaming) turned the radio on, the TV, let her look out the window...none of my usual tricks are working. I REALLY hope she passes out soon. She needs like three solid hours of sleep in order to be a normal baby again. Poor thing.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

: Everyone! I swear I miss a day (or two, or three) and it takes me forever to read through the pages!







Guess I shouldn't be gone that long then, huh?









I can't believe it! Evie is 6 months old today! How did half a year go by so quickly?!?







: I didn't realize she was the first June baby that was actually born in June either. It's kinda funny since I really thought she'd be born in July. Anyhoo, she's an active little bugger and is rolling and scooting inch by inch all over the place. I dreamed that she was crawling last night, so I guess that isn't far off. And although I've LOVED holding her every second, I have to admit that it's kinda nice to be able to put her down and have her happy for a few minutes! Although, she's also entered that phase where if I walk out of the room or out of view, she starts whining for me.







Guess that's one more excuse not to do the dishes, right?









Here's a link to my slide show. http://img115.imageshack.us/slidesho...170948rlj.smil
I need to add the six month picture though. I'll do that after I get one of her today. We're going out in a while, so I'll take the camera and get one then.

As far as sleep goes, Evie is hit or miss in the sleep department. She was doing really well, going down around 8:30 and then waking at 5:30 to nurse. Then she got that nasty cold and sleep went to hell. It's better again now though, but it seems as if the cold is coming back. I swear, she just get so congested.







I don't like it either. I was talking to her doc when we took the nebulizer back, and he said that she now has a 1 in 3 chance of contracting asthma as a child because her lungs have had to work harder than most. But he also said with no family history, allergies, ect. She may not. So, I guess it's a wait and see thing, but isn't everything!

And food is being eaten around here too. She was always getting about 8 ounces of supplement a day anyway and when I went back to work, I didn't want to up the amount of supplement. I had discussed it with my m/w a long time ago and she said that if Evie was acting interested we could try food instead of upping the amount of formula. So, that's what we did. The little bugger eats a jar of cereal and some fruit and veggies every day. The good news is that I'm pumping and get a little bit at work, which gives her a bottle about every other day and then when she gets home, we're exclusively nursing! Yay! Oh and when we took her in on Thurs. to let the doc listen to her lungs and give the nebulizer bach, they weighed her and she now weighs 15 lbs 12 oz. She is now finally putting on the weight. Caleb did this too, just in time to crawl it all away.









Oop, she's calling. I'll try to catch up again soon!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie is also anti nap like today. She got up around 7am, and didnt go down at all! DD1 and I went to Sunday school since we did mass last night, dh stayed behind w Maggie. Usually she goes down again in the morning and he can get some stuff done. No go. She also had a silly spell and was hysterical laughing at her sister









She just went down now!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow...you all are going to hate me, but William actually sleeps TOO much I think. He goes to bed around 7pm, up around 5am, back to bed until at least 8am. Naps about two hours after he gets up for at least an hour, then two hours after that takes a LONG nap. I told my husband I feel like we have a part-time baby.

Now, I put my dues in...my last one NEVER slept and I get up with him still at least once a night. Although I am nightweanint the 2 year old, so hopefully that will help...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

just bumping us off page 2, haha.

Jes - I'm about ready to unplug our phone. I have a genius friend who calls during the morning nap and always leaves a message like "you guys must be napping!"

Cranky cranky cranky today. It almost feels like a period is on its way. Who knows. Baby was good at lunch and attracted an adoring throng. Was monster at home later. So deceptive!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Ah Helen, the good 'ole baby switcheroo.









My friends always tell me what an easy/happy/pleasant/wonderful baby Samantha is, (a few have had to watch her for me for a few hours at a time) and are shocked to hear she's anything but a perfect docile angel every day. Like today, when she screamed for almost 2 hours straight because sleeping would have been too easy. Or like now, when she's pulling my hair, punching my chest, and wailing, because again, sleep would be the easy solution.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Jes - I'm about ready to unplug our phone. I have a genius friend who calls during the morning nap and always leaves a message like "you guys must be napping!"

Wow. I would be forced to give such a person my full opinion.







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello from Snowy Spokane, Washington!!!

We made it. Oh. My. God. Yesterday is now a memory and we are alive and well, all 3 of us (me, Nevie, and Riley the Mammoth Dog).

Quick recap... Showed up to check in for the military flight out of Okinawa at 6:00am local time. 7:00 am, actually checked in (it's the stupidest, slowest process in the f-ing world). 7-9am, went and had breakfast and hung out as a little family for a while. 9-11am, waited to board. 11am - 12 pm, boarded aircraft. Flew to Yokota Air Base near Tokyo. Nevie slept that whole flight. ~2:00pm, landed at Yokota, one of my husband's troops held the leash while we walked Riley around. ~4:00pm, flew to Seattle. 12:30 am (still on Okinawa time to show the true time passing...), arrived at Seattle, but could not land at SeaTac because of the fog. Landed at nearby Boeing field, where we sat on the ground for FOUR HOURS. Finally, at about 4:30 or 5am, got to take off and fly the FIVE MILES to SeaTac. Landed. Deplaned. Got through customs in, oh, 30 seconds. Went to baggage carrousel. SeaTac baggage handlers decided to be TOTAL ASSCLOWNS (thank you, Korin!) and unload parts of 4 different flights at the same time. Results? 3 hours of waiting for my bags. So... finally around 8am Okinawa time -- 2pm in Seattle -- 26 hours of travel -- I had my bags and found my patient cousin. We rented our car (Avis rocks! They gave us an Expedition!), loaded the dog and got on the f-in road to Spokane. 1pm Okinawa time, arrived in Spokane. My cousin drove the whole way, and we only had to stop a couple times. Nevie finally crashed about halfway through and the rest of the drive was cake. I already feel over my jet lag, actually, and we went to church with my parents this morning.

I haven't read the whole new thread yet. Probalby won't -- just try to jump in here and get going again. Lots to do this week... shopping, enjoying the snow... Riley is loving the snow, by the way! Hooray for snow dogs in their appropriate climate.

Nevie is hungry; her grandfather is showing her our wedding pictures in the hallway... so cute  He is in looooove!

Gotta go, but wanted to give you all the "We're alive!" update.

Oh, and no attendants were flashed too badly on my flight... I nursed her a LOT, but as we all know, NIP does not equal flashing







I used a blanket when I felt like it (like, if she was actually cold), and not when I didn't. No one said a thing, and I was seated between two largely pregnant women anyway. I think it was good for them to see somone "just do it."


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

YAY MEGAN! I'm SO glad you're home safe! Now you just have to wait for DH to arrive. When does that happen? And what kind of dog is Riley (other than a mammoth)?

So again, welcome home, and we're all glad to have you stateside!


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

We got a tooth!!! Alex was playing with my hand at church and he stuck it in my mouth and be bit me!! It almost drew blood he but so hard








!! Oh well, we are excited.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Megan - glad you landed safely! That sounds like a crazy-making good time with a babe.... Flying from NYC to Tokyo is about 14-15 hours, and I always go insane somewhere over Alaska. I can't imagine also having a child in my lap. You are tougher than me!

Sarahlynn...owwwwwww.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Megan - glad to have you stateside mama! What a trip.

Mikey is officially crawling - it's very army-crawlish, but there is no stopping him now - he can make it across a room and though he was not sitting, he now does that thing where they crawl and then roll on their side and then sit (does that make sense?) so he's almost sitting, he props himself up on one elbow and plays with toys once he's crawled to them. ugh. why won't this boy slow down so that mama can enjoy him!?!?!? he too is fighting the naps - so much to see with his 3 big sisters - always activity going on.

i moved him out of his convertible (is that what you call the kind with a handle?) carseat and into a static car seat in our van and he is up much higher than before and is much more pleasant in the car now b/c he can see things out the window i think. what heaven! had i known it would change his car personality so much, i'd have done this months ago. ah well, live and learn...he's only #4...LOL, you'd think i'd have this figured out by now...

happy half birthday evie! she is such a cutie!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Welcome home megan!! You are a brave soul traveling like that alone w a baby!! I am glad everything went well though.

Maggie is getting the crawling bug too. Anyday now we are in trouble!

We always used the convertable seat and had that bucket thing in dh's truck. Its going to be useless in a few more weeks if we get another growth spurt. But, a lot of places will put the model of carseats strollers etc on sale soon big time, so we will buy another couple then for his car and another booster to have on hand for grandparents, carpooling etc.

Also, we are opening a 529 for Maggie this week. We already have one for Liz. (Not that there is mega bucks in there but still...) has anyone else done a 529 or something for education?


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
happy half birthday evie! she is such a cutie!

Thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Also, we are opening a 529 for Maggie this week. We already have one for Liz. (Not that there is mega bucks in there but still...) has anyone else done a 529 or something for education?

We don't. I keep meaning to start one, but just haven't done so yet. How did you decide on the 529. I don't even know what options are out there. I do know that I send home a 529 brochure with my kids every year though.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Now if I could get people to stop calling us at 8 am.











my mommy taught me never to call before 9 am or after 9 pm







:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

ah yes, Mikey's slideshow - are we supposed to be sending these to someone or just posting?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Megan~ glad the flight went well. yeah for NIP!

Sarahlynn~congrats on the tooth~

Sorry to all the mamas experience sleep troubles... Jonah never sleeps straight through so my life has not changed.







But he is usually good about going down for naps... though he sleeps whenever he feels like it. we aren't scheduled or routine at all. christian used to be very regular in sleeping, poops. everything. jonah just does what he feels like it when he feels like it...

i can't officially call what jonah is doing crawling... but he can get across a room, real fast and can't be left for 5 seconds on a bed or he will try to take a header...

Amy~ both boys have an education account, what's it called? i think it is the 457? and also savings accounts. whenever someone gave us cash for the boys, we put it in their accounts and then i make monthy contributions as well.

slideshows... i'm adding the links to the front page...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
ah yes, Mikey's slideshow - are we supposed to be sending these to someone or just posting?


oh.my.gosh. too cute!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

oh, at church this morning there was a mama sitting in front of office with a 5 month old. birthday july 4. i think she actually attended the one and only group appt thing i had at kaiser cause she looked really familiar. and i was so excited when she started nursing her babe! of course, for some reason they had the heater up and so it was really really hot in the kiddos area... and she put a blanket over his head. dh said to me when we left "man, i couldn't eat with a blanket over my head. it must have been really hot."







i totally wanted to do the good for you for nursing thing but didn't want her to think i was a total moron so i refrained.







: and, um, i nursed but i didn't bother with a blanket (i actually don't even usually take the thing out of the car). i so would get kicked off a plane.







:

good night ya'll! gotta get the kiddos in bed...


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

*Sarahlynn*~Congrats on the tooth.

$ for education we had my mom start a savings account for Ryker and Alexandria for their xmas gifts.

Ryker is getting good at Rocking back and fourth on all 4's and goes move a little so hopefully it won't be long before he's crawling.

off to try and lay Ryker down since he's finally asleep so i can sew.

Kami


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Korin, I'm glad you're feeling better - your poor boobs. And whoever said Ruby is probably just minutes away from 'dada' is probably right - how exciting!!!

I'm *loving* these slideshows, mamas!!!

Quote:

Anyone else still avoiding having sex ?
Not avoiding, but not initiating either yet, so it's basically up to him right now....I don't usually refuse when offered cause I enjoy it







, but I just don't have the time or energy to think about initiating right now, KWIM? I do remind him occasionally that I won't turn him down but it's not on my radar right now, so it's up to him to speak up when he wants to get his groove on.

Helen, love the Zelwegger bit (totally my sense of humor, but I guess we've already established our commonality there) - AND the cat picture is great!

Yay Sam - grow grow grow!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I think that the biggest issue I'm having with sleep is that I really don't sleep well with someone touching me, so having a baby who wants to snuggle as close as she can is rough. And when said baby is restless and punching me in the ribs all night... Well, you get the idea. But last night was good. Now if I could get people to stop calling us at 8 am.









and







: on the early am calls.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
my mommy taught me never to call before 9 am or after 9 pm







:

me too!!!

MEGS, WELCOME HOME!!! Glad you're relatively unscathed. Good to have you back!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Also, we are opening a 529 for Maggie this week. We already have one for Liz. (Not that there is mega bucks in there but still...) has anyone else done a 529 or something for education?

We've got a 529 with both kids' names on it, plus we've signed up for UPromise and my parents have too (we figure it covers the 529 admin fees every year) and DH has a cash investment account that we're putting into for things like helping them with cars, weddings, and houses, God willing. DH is virtually obsessed with investing, because his parents didn't really and now they're having a bit of a tough time in retirement, and he doesn't want to end up like that. So, we started investing about the time DS was born and we are blessed to be able to be socking away quite a chunk - to both our retirements, the 529 and the cash account. Of course, we're strapped because of all the money we're investing, but I supose it's better than it just being spent on nonsense like we probably would if we had it every month...

Kait rolled from tum to back the other day, so she's going both directions now. She LOVES the saucer and the jumper (don't worry Megs, she's not jumping, she's just twinkle toeing around in circles like her brother did) and she is also experimenting with sounds and consonants a lot. I have a feeling she's going to be an early talker and a little later on the motor skills.

I was at the mall doing a little return/shopping on Saturday, and a young girl and her mom (she was probably around 20 - then again, anyone under 30 feels young to me














: ) approached me asking me where I got my wrap; it was one of my homemade ones, so I wrote down the web addresses of mamatoto and moby wrap (cause they have great wearign instructions) for some help for her; she said she was going to be breastfeeding and liked the idea of that, and I really encouraged her on the BF and babyearing. Yay! Now I wish I would have also written down the MDC address, too. Duh. This is the 4th time I've given out this info, I'm thinking of just printing up some cards with the info on it so I don't have to scramble for paper and pen. Then, I had DD facing out when we were at Target yesterday, and it was so cute it was almost unbearable - she's a people magnet, just like her brother. She was chatting up anyone who looked at her.







:

OK, must get some work done, I'll check back in a couple hours for the next 30 pages


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I'm thinking of just printing up some cards with the info on it so I don't have to scramble for paper and pen.

Hellzyeah, me, too. I was actually just telling my parents this on our drive home from church yesterday (during which I'd felt soooo not MDC 'cause Nevie had crashed during the service, so I bundled her back into her carseat... and then we ended up chatting with folks in the foyer for about 10 minutes w/ Nevie still in the bucket. ARGH!).

Anyway, because I wore her in our no-sew wrap for all the travelling, I explained wrap wearing to about 3 mothers, 2 pregnant women, and the pregnant lady at Avis Car Rental (and the non-preggo lady at Avis, too -- totally curious about it). I had to laugh at myself about that one, 'cause it was on the heels of all that horrible travel and waiting and I was soooo tired, but still stood there for about 5 minutes putting on the wrap and showing her. Like a lot of babywearing mamas here, I get stopped about it almost every time I go out. Maybe a little stop to Kinkos for cards is in order...









Someone asked what kind of dog Riley is. He's a cross of Siberian Husky and Alaskan Malamute. Since huskies were derived from Mals, it's not too crazy of a mix. He looks all Malamute, though (and acts all Mal, too). There are a few pictures of him on our blog ~ just have to look back through the months a bit. He's also something I get a lot of comments on. He's real purty







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
We got a tooth!!! Alex was playing with my hand at church and he stuck it in my mouth and be bit me!! It almost drew blood he but so hard







!! Oh well, we are excited.

That will teach ya!! How exciting!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay for teeth!

Mikey is too cute!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I get stopped daily to ask about Maggie's sling and have since I started using it. DH says I should do a wholesale order and sell them out of my trunk! I had a mama try it out at the pool this summer, another older woman take it and lay it out to see the measurements to make one for her daughter, countless people check out the label and the website listed on it, it goes on and on.

My SIL thought I was full of it until we were at the zoo last month. A pregnt mama came up to me in the bathroom and asked about the sling! What kind, what size, what size should she get.... SIL said, ok now I believe you. I dont know how I became the poster child for slings but I am a walking AP billboard.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
MEGS, WELCOME HOME!!! Glad you're relatively unscathed. Good to have you back!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I get stopped daily to ask about Maggie's sling and have since I started using it. DH says I should do a wholesale order and sell them out of my trunk! I had a mama try it out at the pool this summer, another older woman take it and lay it out to see the measurements to make one for her daughter, countless people check out the label and the website listed on it, it goes on and on.

My SIL thought I was full of it until we were at the zoo last month. A pregnt mama came up to me in the bathroom and asked about the sling! What kind, what size, what size should she get.... SIL said, ok now I believe you. I dont know how I became the poster child for slings but I am a walking AP billboard.









It's fun, isn't it?







I get at least three comments a day when I'm out with Samantha in the wrap. I gotta get some fabric and start making my wraps...I could probably almost sell 'em to strangers on the street!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Must have been in the air yesterday b/c I got asked a couple times about my sling at the store as well. I think b/c pple can see that I have J securely on my hip and still have a hand for C as well....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Holiday card exchange list went out via PM. Yay! I think we picked our photo, now I gotta order those suckers.

We had a very light snow this morning. Weird, usually there is snow before or on Thanksgiving in Massachusetts! I'm going to try to dvr Oprah tomorrow to see what Al Gore has to say about depressing global warming stuff.

I was thinking of getting free vista print cards with babywearing and LLL info on it too! I always get stopped. I love telling people about babywearing, and invariably they want to know about breastfeeding too if they are pregnant.

Ok, gotta take Harper and go to the mall. Husband was too overwhelmed by holiday shopping to purchase himself jeans yesterday while at the mall. So apparently it is easier to send me AND a baby. He was also too overwhelmed to get anything for dinner at the grocery store, but he managed to come home with breakfast sweeties for himself. Hmmmmmmmmm. I should send Zellweger.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, Helen... I must know the background on this Zellweger obsession! I noticed it in your blog archives, and I'm just dying to know.

Wouldn't it be handy to have an extra wife around sometimes?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Zellweger just came to me, a gift from the universe  OK, husband and I made fun of that clip from Cold Mountain where she says "If you need hep, here I am!" I'm so glad she's here to help. She does the work of three wives.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

So here I am.







:
Meg, glad to hear your trip went well. I wonder when we'll hear from BFM?

Things are going fairly well here, but I've been up and down recently (now up). Philip is great, he is rolling over all of the time, he makes lots of funny noises (korin, he definitely has found consonants as well, it is SO CUTE). today it sounded like he said "sweater" (of course, I don't think he did!). He is eating less frequently, about every 3 hours, so when I'm home it takes me a while to remember and to stop stressing about him not eating as much. But he doesn't really seem to indicate hunger unless he gets whiny (which could mean he is tired or wants to be held or all sorts of other things) so I wonder if that's because I offer all the time and he doesn't really need to ask?
DH and I had a "date" yesterday and his parents came to watch Philip. They gave him newspaper to play with, which he loved, but then he got ink all over his hands and face!







: I had to give him a bath. I guess wax paper is a better choice, but I am a little wary about the wax. Plus, it doesn't have print on it.
We also bought Philip some books, and it reminded me of those books when I was a kid. Berenstein Bears, Poky Little Puppy (and Little Golden Books), Dr. Seuss. Philip loves books, but I think he prefers eating them to having them read to him.
What else. I'm feeling a little distant from my family, which bothers me.

I have to go to work, but wanted to check in.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice to see you, Jessica. Sorry you're feeling so distant from your family. That's no good.







Luckily newsprint isn't toxic, just a pain.







Plain printer paper would work if you have extra laying around.

Wanna have lunch on the 13th? I have to take Samantha to the hospital for her NICU clinic.









Sydney has a case of lice that will not die.







: Luckily it's just the eggs, and none of us have seen any live bugs, but it's a pain because if her school sees any nits, they immediately send her home. We've shampooed her as many times as we can, combed her hair every day, and washed all of her clothes/bedding/toys in both households twice. There's one other kid in her class who has the nits too, but obviously we don't know what that family is doing to help solve the problem. Poor kid just wants to go to school, you know?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Have you ever seen baby paper? Sounds silly, but seriously, Mikey played with it for an HOUR the first time he saw it!! The site I linked is hugely expensive, don't buy it there if you're interested...

you can get it from www.naturalbabies.com for more than half the price ($3.50 I think?) Colleen doesn't have it online, but you can email her from her site and ask about it - love the stuff!

or you could probably make it yourself by sewing some wax paper inside of some material - not sure how that would wash up (probably not well) but it'd probably be cheap enough that you could just throw it out when it got yucky...not very "environmentally" friendly to do it that way though either I suppose...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i made some of that by surging a piece of cereal bag btwn two pieces of fabric... she loves it!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I just emailed colleen. Ive bought 80% of my dipes from her. Total Doll, she is.

Maggie loves playing w the newspaper. Bob tries to give her the ads since the ink dosent get all over her. She also rips up the paper on the exam table at the Drs office when we go in. Our ped is happy about it since that means she is developing







. Bob dosent care either. He says second children are able to do things like that for a reason.







:







:

Watch, we will get this baby paper, and she will only want the newspaper. This happened similar with her sister years ago. She only wanted the tv remote. Not the one we gave her w no batteries. Around the same age too....

Jessica, I am sorry you feel distance from your family. But I am glad your feeling up right now!

Its so flippin cold here. My FIL came over while I dropped off Liz to school so Maggie could stay in. He is coming back at 3:15 again while I pick her up. It worked out well, I could run an errand.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

We moved this weekend







I love my new place and I can FINALLY hang up the tons of pictures of my kids! and my wall decoartions!.

I don't think I'll be posting much here anymore. I'm drained out on MDC> and I've found my home at another natural parenting board. I will still 'check in' over here with my other June mamas. As there is only about 1 other mama there with a close age range baby. hehe..

I just sent out about 30 cards on my other message board so now I will send them out for here







Are we suppose to include pictures?! I think I read something one time about that...??


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
We moved this weekend







I love my new place and I can FINALLY hang up the tons of pictures of my kids! and my wall decoartions!.

I don't think I'll be posting much here anymore. I'm drained out on MDC> and I've found my home at another natural parenting board. I will still 'check in' over here with my other June mamas. As there is only about 1 other mama there with a close age range baby. hehe..

I just sent out about 30 cards on my other message board so now I will send them out for here







Are we suppose to include pictures?! I think I read something one time about that...??

Definitely pictures of those beautiful babies! Glad you got all moved in. I can't wait to start the decorating phase of the move-in here...for now, we're in the let's-unpack-these-boxes-so-we-can-find-the-floor phase.









I'm sorry MDC isn't a home for you anymore, but glad you're going to stick around with our DDC.









Amy, the cold was a huge shock here too, and I did NOT want to leave the house this morning.







It went from being 75 two days ago, to being just barely above freezing today. So bizarre.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Did you see the [nothing in particular







]? Guaranteed not to leak...sheesh.

Helen, you crack me up.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Did you [nothing in particular







]? Guaranteed not to leak...sheesh.

Helen, you crack me up.










hee. i like your style....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Our nothing in particulars never leaked out the leg or back. Just the darn stretchy tab. They claimed it was because I dried them in the dryer on low sometimes. Who knows. I took a chance and ordered a few of the version 2 since it looks like the outer fabric is much better and the tabs are a little different. I'm definitely using one for 14 days and sending them the heck back if I have the same problem while following their care instructions exactly.

Today stinks. She is having a really rough day with the teeth. Tooth #2 is plotting something next to tooth one. Why don't I get one of those kids who doesn't even notice teething?

Heidi, I think people are doing photo cards or enclosing a photo? Good luck with your new board!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Here is Maggie looking out my friend's window at the snow on Friday. Since we had a "snow day" from school, we all got the kids together. I was over there from 11-5pm! We had a good time and the kids had a blast.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/p...21b4ded148d437


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Today stinks. She is having a really rough day with the teeth. Tooth #2 is plotting something next to tooth one. Why don't I get one of those kids who doesn't even notice teething?

They make those? Can we order the version that also doesn't fight naps? Or how 'bout the ones who sleep 10 hours a night from birth? 'Cause that's my kind of baby!









Samantha slept last night!! Apparently not sleeping at.all. during the day makes her VERY complacent at nighttime. She slept from 10-7:30. *sigh* If only this would be a normal thing, I would be a VERY well rested mama. She napped for 4 hours today, and Sydney napped for 3 1/2. I usually have kids who LOVE to sleep. Right now Bubba is fighting sleep again. Oh well.







:

My third class starts tomorrow...Intro to Film. Should be interesting.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here is Maggie looking out my friend's window at the snow on Friday. Since we had a "snow day" from school, we all got the kids together. I was over there from 11-5pm! We had a good time and the kids had a blast.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/p...21b4ded148d437

Amy, I can't see the pic, it says sharing is disabled....


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here is Maggie looking out my friend's window at the snow on Friday. Since we had a "snow day" from school, we all got the kids together. I was over there from 11-5pm! We had a good time and the kids had a blast.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/p...21b4ded148d437

I can't see the pic either.







Can you send some snow my way though, that sounds like fun. It's cold enough to snow here, but alas, no precipitation. I love snow days!

Thank you to whomever linked Evie's slideshow!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I will try this:

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/s...=1165280064722


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I will try this:

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/s...=1165280064722

Nope.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
I can't see the pic either.







Can you send some snow my way though, that sounds like fun. It's cold enough to snow here, but alas, no precipitation. I love snow days!
!

I love the snow at the beginning of winter. But by Feb I am like- get rid of this flippin snow!! It gets really cold here but I am used to it.

dont know why the link dosent work for everyone else but I will post them on photobucket tonight when my friend emails me the full strength ones.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
They make those? Can we order the version that also doesn't fight naps? Or how 'bout the ones who sleep 10 hours a night from birth? 'Cause that's my kind of baby!









Think of it this way...maybe you have one on order right now! I think mine got backordered, and the factory substituted this one at the last minute.

Seriously, this poor kid was miserable today. She also figured out that she can grab her own tongue, and she hurt herself doing that somehow too. It's a hard knock life for a baby.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Seriously, this poor kid was miserable today. She also figured out that she can grab her own tongue, and she hurt herself doing that somehow too. It's a hard knock life for a baby.

Mine whacked herself in the head today with the [empty] Nuby cup I gave her to play with at dinnertime. She looked at me like, "I'm not sure what I just did to myself, but I don't like it."









The kaitydactyl reared its head a few times today, and I'm chalking it up to teeth, too.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

All my kids have been whiny and cranky today..must be in the air!

I need some good ideas for fairly cheap and practicle Christmas presents for Will. I know HE won't know the difference, but my other kids will notice and want to know why Santa forgot William....any suggestions??


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Think of it this way...maybe you have one on order right now! I think mine got backordered, and the factory substituted this one at the last minute.

Ooooooo...I like the way you think, woman!

Brad asked me last night how many weeks we have left before we're at 40, and I told him we had 11 1/2. He kind of slumped down and sighed, put his chin in his hand and whined, "But I'm _tired_ of being pregnant!" Of course the whine was followed by a wink, so I didn't have to actually kill him, but still.

Maybe it's the hormones, but every time I look at Brad, I love him a little bit more. Am I just stupidly lucky to have found my soulmate? Or is this normal in other couples?

Totally OT:

My uncle and his husband got married April1 (their wedding celebration in Montreal was called "Fools in Love") and have been in the foster-to-adopt process ever since. They got approved and are just waiting for their child, who could come any minute.

Since they don't know what age child they're getting, they went and got every stage of carseat, as well as every stage of bed necessary for infant-teen.

I was chatting with my uncle today and he mentioned that he is closing his family law practice so that he can be a SAHD! He is SO excited. Just wanted to share.









Heather - you've got e-mail.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Sarah, I think I did the paypal thing right, let me know...How sweet with your uncle, that is touching!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sarah, hooray for your uncle & DH! LOVE makes a family!!!

Ummm... not much to report. Did some serious retail damage today -- got us cell phones & new bedding/towels (TJ Maxx, hooray!)... also couldn't pass up a cute Zutano outfit for Neves and had to hit Gymboree for some mittens, tights and red bodysuit to go under her Christmas dress. I think she's set for a while now.

So... totally think I need to get a new carseat. Neves is just too long for the infant one now. Besides, I can't get it to go securely in the car. It seems too wobbly. I'd like to start from scratch so I can use the LATCH thing correctly.

Nevie was a total trooper during our outings today. Finally had to switch to the hip hold with my sling. It was awesome! She kept falling asleep, too, so we got lots of sweet looks. I also ended up having about 3 more babywearing conversations... you know, the "Where did you get that??" I'm totally making cards. I swear I will soon.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

...


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Caroline, looks good so far, just have to wait 3-4 business days for the e-check to clear.









Oh man, I thought I did it with the guarenteed funds. I am so NOT technically advanced!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Sarah, hooray for your uncle & DH! LOVE makes a family!!!

Ummm... not much to report. Did some serious retail damage today -- got us cell phones & new bedding/towels (TJ Maxx, hooray!)... also couldn't pass up a cute Zutano outfit for Neves and had to hit Gymboree for some mittens, tights and red bodysuit to go under her Christmas dress. I think she's set for a while now.

So... totally think I need to get a new carseat. Neves is just too long for the infant one now. Besides, I can't get it to go securely in the car. It seems too wobbly. I'd like to start from scratch so I can use the LATCH thing correctly.

Nevie was a total trooper during our outings today. Finally had to switch to the hip hold with my sling. It was awesome! She kept falling asleep, too, so we got lots of sweet looks. I also ended up having about 3 more babywearing conversations... you know, the "Where did you get that??" I'm totally making cards. I swear I will soon.


That is what I miss about having little baby girls, the clothes. Boy clothes are so boring...


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

Boy clothes are so boring...[/QUOTE said:


> I totally agree with you. Although I have managed to find a few really cute things from our Carter Outlet store here. But for the most part, I think the clothing industry could do a much better job of making boy stuff.
> 
> Alex got up on his knees and hands today!!! It scared the poor baby though, he didn't know what he did and he started crying. In the last two and a half weeks he has reached so many milestones. It doesn't seem real. He sits on his own, he broke a tooth through, now he got on his hands and knees.
> 
> ...


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, we're back! Yes, we survived a two-week road trip to 6 states, 2,500+ miles in the car with 3 children ages 4 and under!







We had a great time - hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving too!! I'll never catch up on all the posts - whoa, was I ever in MDC withdrawl!! - but what happened with the Christmas card exchange, am I too late for that?? We just got home (at around 1 am!) and I think I must have missed the deadline....and then what is this about slide shows? I will have to go back and read! Sarah, did you get the SNS? How is it working for you? I mailed it the day we left (2 weeks ago) so I assume you got it a while ago.

Oh and boy clothes are not so boring, I've found some cute stuff! You just wait until I upload the pics from our trip of my stylin' little guy!







Who, by the way, left for our trip with no teeth and came back with two! First one on Thanksgiving morning, and the second a week later.

Off to try to catch up - and then pass out from exhaustion....

Missed you gals so much!!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
All my kids have been whiny and cranky today..must be in the air!

I need some good ideas for fairly cheap and practicle Christmas presents for Will. I know HE won't know the difference, but my other kids will notice and want to know why Santa forgot William....any suggestions??

Honestly? I'm just wrapping up a few of DS's toys that he outgrew and I stored, so there's somehting under the tree for her....







:







: but I guess that doesn't take care of your "inquiring minds" problem....hmmmm....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

My uncle and his husband got married April1 (their wedding celebration in Montreal was called "Fools in Love") and have been in the foster-to-adopt process ever since. They got approved and are just waiting for their child, who could come any minute.

I was chatting with my uncle today and he mentioned that he is closing his family law practice so that he can be a SAHD! He is SO excited. Just wanted to share.









Heather - you've got e-mail. You wanna just set up a regular monthly order? You paypal me money the 1st of the month and I'll ship you a dozen sticks?







Thank you so much for the business.









This is wonderful, Sarah - yay for them!!!! And....um.....the montly order might not be a bad idea.....lemme think about that and get back to you...







: Yes, I have serious chocolate issues.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
but what happened with the Christmas card exchange, am I too late for that?? We just got home (at around 1 am!) and I think I must have missed the deadline

Welcome back! Glad your trip wasn't too bad, and congrats on the 2 teeth - we had the same thing happen around the same time, too - bunch of our babes are getting their pearlies at the same time. Helen (mommitola) has the card info, I think you only missed it by a day if you want to contact her; I know I'm not gonna be sending mine out until around the 15th anyway, I JUST ordered mine last night







: ... and the info on slide shows is from the last thread in November - whoever wants to is making a slide show of their babes with a pic a month from birth on, and posting a link in the thread - Ange will then update the first page of the thread with the link next to our names...and we're going to just keep using the list of us on the first page (and adding people on if they join us) every month and keep updating the slide shows with a pic a month...you can do slideshows on photobucket or imageshack pretty easily. Hope that sums it up enough, let me know if I missed anything, ladies...

re: boy clothes....I found/find some cute clothes for DS, my mom says I dress him in "50s chic"







- mostly striped shirts, football/baseball/hockey style (not actual teams) shirts, cool printed 'bowling-type and other button downs, and jeans or khakis...but it really is a whole different experience buying clothes for a girl - sometimes my knees almost buckle, the girl clothes are so cute - I vacillate between sweet ones and funky ones for DD, it is just SO.MUCH.FUN. The bonus is that I have yet to buy a sleeper or a lounge around the house outfit, my dear friend gave me so many clothes from her daughter to use. So, I've been able to concentrate all my funds on the stuff I LOVE.

Anyway, gotta get to work - have a good day, ladies!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

re: cards... I realllly wanted to, y'all, but with the move & my pt applications, i just don't think it's going to happen this year. i'll post a xmasy picture.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

hey, if anyone has a minute and a creative streak, can ya look at my thread over on TAO?

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...15#post6690415


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
re: cards... I realllly wanted to, y'all, but with the move & my pt applications, i just don't think it's going to happen this year. i'll post a xmasy picture.

COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE. I mean, it's not like you've been doing anything for the last couple weeks. Sheesh.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

BFM - Glad you made it home safe and sound, and congrats on the teeth! I did get the SNS, thank you SOOOOO much. The first four times we've tried to use it, she's screamed bloody murder and arched her back to get as far away from my boob as possible.







She has a cold again, and is deeply congested, so breathing is a little bit of a problem. Keeping the tube and the nipple in ther mouth at the same time is NOT easy! We'll get it though. I'm more stubborn than she is.









Megan - Totally understand! Get settled.









Heather - just let me know. I posted an idea on your thread. I will say, it's fairly lame.







It's early.

Alright, I need to comb Sydney's hair again and see if we got all the nits killed last night. Poor kid. She just wants to go to school.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

BFM - if you want in on the cards, PM me your address, and I'll send you the list and figure out a way to get your address around. Anyone else? Going once...going twice...

We just ordered ours last night, phew. I think they are funny, but I'm sure some older relatives might be a leetle puzzled.

Caroline - for easy, cheap presents, what about a towel doll or a felt ball? I know there are instructions online and frequently posted in LWAB if you search? I should bookmark those next time I see them. There's probably still time to hit ebay or a consignment shop, eh?

Sarah - that's so sweet that your uncle is so excited! they sound like they are so ready to be parents.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi everyone, we're back! !!!


Welcome home!! Glad your trip went well. You missed the amazing weather here last week (in the 70's) and came home just in time to freeze....







Aren't you glad??


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Welcome back BFM!! Glad you made it back in one piece.









Someone mentioned boy clothing. I figure for every 1 cute boy outfit, there are 15 cute girly outfits. I didnt know about this until dd1 was a year old. I was shopping for my 4 moms I knew who were pregnt w boys.
2 were shower gifts. I am standing in a huge section of baby clothes by a rounder full of boy stuff. A clerk comes up to me and I ask her- where are the boys' clothing?? She points at the rounder. That was it!! And this was a babies r us!! So I ended up buying 4 of the same outfit!! MY mom saw them and said they werent that cute. I replied- I challenge you to find a cute boy outfit!!!! At the time she had 2 granddaughters to buy for and she was having a freakin blast.

Now at least I can buy a pair of robeez or something along that line. Everything else is blue or navy or gray stuff. My one friend having a boy in a few months is getting that.
The up side I guess of boys- you dont spend the national debt on clothing like its possible to do w girls!

We are slowly decluttering all of the outgrown baby clothing. (thanks Sarah for taking!!) The preemie/nb stuff went away quickly to another preemie mama. But other stuff- there is another two moms I know delivering girls as well. They are both getting Maggies stuff. One has a boy so she is loving the getting a huge bag of baby clothing in pink!! Maggie is in the 9 mo clothing







I cannot believe it and it might no last much longer.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

No problem, Amy. Thanks for giving!

Samantha is now in to the 6-9 month tops, and well in to 9 month pants. She's a LONG baby.







Gonna be tall like her sisters, I'm sure.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Welcome back, BFM!!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome back, BFM!!! Glad you had a good trip


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Honestly? I'm just wrapping up a few of DS's toys that he outgrew and I stored, so there's somehting under the tree for her....







:







: but I guess that doesn't take care of your "inquiring minds" problem....hmmmm....


I am so thinking about doing this myself... Seriously, there is nothing left I can get for a 6 month old that we don't already have.... We didn't give away anything from ds1...

sehbub~Yeah for your uncle! I am sure he will make an awesome Daddy.... good to have more people who actually WANT a kid, not just those who just HAVE kids...

Welcome back BFM!

Boy clothing... You can find cute stuff, but as Amy said, they do go all out for girls and you have to search for boys. But I am so not a chick, rather boring in fact, so I am happy I don't have to try and impress with girl's clothes all the time... And I love making my boys look like little trendy preppy boys.







And as I have 2 nieces, I can still buy the girls stuff for them if I am in the mood every once in a while... But my MIL NEVER makes clothes for the boys. She is always making the cutest things for the girls. The reason? They don't make any cute boy patterns....









Megs_BK, what about an e-card that you can share the link to???

mcimom~remember how i said jonah was so not doing the going into sitting from a crawl thing? well, what do you think he did last night? i swear, mikey and jonah are the same kid...









okay, might be a couple other things to wrap up and then i have to study. take care all....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

So should i be concerned at all that Samantha isn't sitting unassisted or even remotely trying to crawl? I mean, if your babies are doing these things, shouldn't mine at least be trying? The ped says she's great developmentally, right on track for her age, at least she was at her 6 month WBV...are your babies just really advanced?









She is able to stand unassisted for almost 20 seconds if she's holding on to the back of a chair or something she can get a good grip on it, but every time we sit her down she flexes her hips and throws herself backwards, and then immediately rolls to her belly and pushes up on her arms to look around the room. She'll log roll across the room, but that's about it for movement.









Alright, I'm done obsessing.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Sarah! Stop obsessing!







Jonah is actually doing things physically before his brother did them....I think he has the added incentive of seeing all the 3 year olds doing everything and he wants to join in and also b/c he is just bigger maybe... no idea.... C wasn't late, but he wasn't early either...


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sarah -- Samantha is a miracle. She is strong and healthy and amazing. It sounds like her physical development is AWESOME, and she will crawl and sit when she damn well feels like it







I think so much is motivation and temperament about a lot of this stuff.

BFM, so good to "hear" your voice!

Ummm... I guess I won't give up the ghost on cards yet. I just don't want to commit if I don't think i'm going to follow through. I'll send my address to Helen just in case.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, Sarah, stop obsessing.







DD just rolled from front to back last week, so she finally got both directions covered...and she's still a bit away from sittign unassisted, though she loves sitting. IIRC, DS sat around 6 months, pulled up at 7 months, but then didn't crawl until almost 10 months, and walked around 14 months....and he was full term. And he's very physical and agile now at nearly 3 yrs. Soooo, I'd say Sam is doing JUST FINE! Those milestone averages are averages, which means that half of the babies out there don't do it until *after* the average. I think Kait is going to be after the average on everything escept teeth (cause my family is always advanced in food-related issues







) and talking (cause she's practically talking right now as it is). I was sweating it before, but I'm not anymore because she's progressing, she's not stagnant.

So......um, who's out there to knit-for-hire?







: I would like a poncho for Kait (to slip over her head from house to car and while in the car - she hates jackets, and I'm like a human furnace so she doesn't need anything while I'm wearing her), but I'm all thumbs. PM me if you're interested. I'd kind of like it sooner rather than later though, so if nobody has the time with the holidays coming but you know a place I could get one ready made, I'd appreciate any links. Thanks!!

Our cards are very regular this year, I didn't have the energy to get creative this year. Last year I had a great pic of DS picking out our tree, but this year it's very garden variety. Oh well. There's always next year.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

My dh the pt, went to a class one time that said its actually better for the babies to take their time crawling and then do that for a long while before walking. It develops their core and also senses. I just wish his over zealous daughter Maggie would listen. We joke we should get her a shirt that says Cant Wait. She cant wait for anything incl coming early!!

As far as impressing, no I really just have fun buying all that girly crap for my girls. My mom is worse. It would be much cheaper w boys.








But, I always receive the most girly out there gifts for girls from non other than moms of boys. Each and everyone claim they never get to buy for girls and they have a blast when they get to. Or moms who miss buying baby/tot clothes too.

As far as gifts, Wrap up some onesies or baby food or something. Besides the babies will have more fun w the wrapping paper anyhow!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So......um, who's out there to knit-for-hire?







: I would like a poncho for Kait (to slip over her head from house to car and while in the car - she hates jackets, and I'm like a human furnace so she doesn't need anything while I'm wearing her), but I'm all thumbs. PM me if you're interested. I'd kind of like it sooner rather than later though, so if nobody has the time with the holidays coming but you know a place I could get one ready made, I'd appreciate any links. Thanks!!

ooo, this sounds like a good idea! i just put jonah in a sweater that c wore when he was 1.







:. yup, baby 2 is much bigger than baby 1.... but a poncho sounds awesome....and yeah, i don't think about it when i am with him cause, um, i'm wearing him. who needs a stinking jacket then?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
As far as impressing, no I really just have fun buying all that girly crap for my girls. My mom is worse. It would be much cheaper w boys.








But, I always receive the most girly out there gifts for girls from non other than moms of boys. Each and everyone claim they never get to buy for girls and they have a blast when they get to. Or moms who miss buying baby/tot clothes too.

As far as gifts, Wrap up some onesies or baby food or something. Besides the babies will have more fun w the wrapping paper anyhow!


my nieces get the best girlie clothing from me...









and i am really thinking about that baby paper cause i am sure he will like he paper better than the gifts anyway....


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Besides the babies will have more fun w the wrapping paper anyhow!

AMEN to that! I love it. On the plane when Nevie was getting cranky and tired of the three toys I had in her rotation, the gal on the other side of her carseat just showed Nevie her water bottle and moved it back and forth so the water would move inside. It was like baby crack. Soooo funny. I said to the gal (who was 6 months pregnant), "This is absolute proof of the fact that you don't need to spend a load of money on toys."

Tow truck should be here soon to get my sad little front-wheel-drive-with-old-tires car out of my parents' snowy driveway. Blegh. Must buy snow tires now.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Samantha has discovered her new favorite teething device...pretzel rods.







: I scraped all the salt off of it and she spent almost an hour gumming on it and swallowing the tiny bits of very mushy, soggy pretzel (ick). Her teething toys don't have enough texture, I guess, and she doesn't like chomping on her fingers because she hurts herself.









That's not awful, right? Pretzels are okay? The big thick rods (think sin sticks size) so that she can't choke on little bits.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

Maybe it's the hormones, but every time I look at Brad, I love him a little bit more. Am I just stupidly lucky to have found my soulmate? Or is this normal in other couples?
I totally feel the same way about my DH, and I think I'm slightly less hormonal.

We went to the mall yesterday and I forgot my sling. I am an idiot. I'm so making a backup to keep in the car. I ended up improvising a pouch out of a fleece pullover because we have no stroller and we needed more hands.







It worked, but was it ever uncomfortable. Although, I did get just as many comments about the shirt as I do with the real sling. One guy even wanted to know where I got it.









I think that I'm causing a lot of our sleep problems. She wakes up at night and I assume she wants to eat, but I think now that she just wants to change position and she hasn't figured out how yet. If I roll her over instead of trying to feed her, she goes right back to sleep. Hooray for good sleeps.

I had to laugh at DH yesterday. Katie has outgrown her 0-6mo Robeez, and since they're the only thing we can keep on her feet, we went to get her some new ones. Mr. "We're not buying clothes for her because everyone else has bought her plenty" was going nuts over these shoes. And he bought the first pair! He cracks me up.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Do Robeez stay on baby feet really well? Samantha has crappy circulation (partly genetic, from Brad's dad, but partly due to her preemie status, apparently) and her feet are FREEZING all the time. We can't keep socks on her feet alone, and her slippers don't fit right now if socks are on under them. I know my mom is getting her bigger slippers, but if Robeez work well I might try and find some cheap ones on the TP since she likes to stand and it's hard to in her slippers since they don't have a non-skid bottom.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Sarah~ the pretzel sounds better than those disgusting teething sticks that make a yucky mess from Gerber.... With ds1 I did plain mini bagels....

If any blended families have advice, I have a thread posted about my nephew in that area, as Jessica found....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Do Robeez stay on baby feet really well? Samantha has crappy circulation (partly genetic, from Brad's dad, but partly due to her preemie status, apparently) and her feet are FREEZING all the time. We can't keep socks on her feet alone, and her slippers don't fit right now if socks are on under them. I know my mom is getting her bigger slippers, but if Robeez work well I might try and find some cheap ones on the TP since she likes to stand and it's hard to in her slippers since they don't have a non-skid bottom.

I have a pair of hand-me-down Robeez that are a little too big for Kait, so I just ordered a pair of smaller ones, cause they're the only things that will stay on her feet, aside from these other slipper-type shoes I got at Target, that she's outgrown and they don't have them in any bigger than 0-3 mos (she's a LONG gal, but teeny feet!). So, I'd vote for getting a pair, for sure! The ones that are too big on her lengthwise still stay on her, so I would imagine ones that fit her properly will be even better!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Everyone I know swears by Robeez. My SIL laughed at them when they first came out. "Who spends that much on baby shoes" But someone gave her a pair and now she says they're the best thing ever. Katie's legs taper fairly drastically. (Cute chubby baby legs) So keeping socks on is hard, and we keep our heat down to cut costs, so she needs something that'll stay on. So far, Robeez are it. And they keep her socks on.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ponchos - I want one of these, but that is stupid expensive for a piece of fleece with a hood! I'm still looking for something like that. I wish I had sewing means.

Doesn't Target make a version of Robeez that looks just like it but are a good bit cheaper?

I am reading No-Cry Sleep Solution, and last night I tried not automatically offering nursing every time she stirred/made a noise, and 90% of the time, she just made herself comfortable and stayed asleep. So Jes, I think I'm right there with you on that...she may just be a loud sleeper! She never fully wakes up even when I offer nursing, but I got more sleep this way since she wasn't attached to me.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ponchos - I want one of these, but that is stupid expensive for a piece of fleece with a hood!

Um, yeah. I just did a spit take when I saw the price. Guess I'll do a Google search and see if I come up with any other ponchos...I'll keep you and Ange posted if I find anything that's not so expensive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola*
Doesn't Target make a version of Robeez that looks just like it but are a good bit cheaper?

They do, yes - but I didn't like any of the styles they had last time I went - how snooty of me







:

Yay Helen and Jes for figuring out a painless-for-babe way to get a little more sleep!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ponchos - I want one of these, but that is stupid expensive for a piece of fleece with a hood! I'm still looking for something like that. I wish I had sewing means.










: and with my luck he would outgrow it next week... man, i seriously started laughing hysterically when i saw that price.... actually i still am just thinking about it...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Helen, that poncho is adorable, but that much money for something that's just gonna get drooled and urped on? uh, no. Even if we HAD the extra money, I still wouldn't go that far.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Um, yeah. I just did a spit take when I saw the price. Guess I'll do a Google search and see if I come up with any other ponchos...I'll keep you and Ange posted if I find anything that's not so expensive.

They do, yes - but I didn't like any of the styles they had last time I went - how snooty of me







:


I'd commission someone to make me one...Sarah?? Is that the kind of thing you can sew? I just want a nice plain neutral color, and I like how soft those look. Hmm..Gypsymama.com has them for $45, but they are half length, not so much a full bundler.

I try not to buy leather, so I was looking at Isabooties, but I didn't like how those looked either, haha. Cutebabyshoes.com makes some Robeez-like ones too. I have 15% off codes for both those brands if anyone's interested.

Oh, and cards - enter MARTHA20 at checkout if you order from kodak gallery (saves 20%). I think it only applies to the "Martha" designs.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I'd commission someone to make me one...Sarah?? Is that the kind of thing you can sew? I just want a nice plain neutral color, and I like how soft those look. Hmm..Gypsymama.com has them for $45, but they are half length, not so much a full bundler.

With a little practice I could probably figure it out. I've got some scrap fabric around here, so let me see what I can do.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

We use robeez here... I've got a couple pairs for each girl and matching ones as well.. I got them pretty cheap ($15) when a store here was going out of business so I 'stocked up' I think they stay on the feet pretty well


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Robeez get slippery when they walk in them for a while. We have a couple pairs for Lu. They are good at this age bc they stay on! Speaking of which, I bought some cozy soft socks for her from Old Navy, and they slide right off her feet. I'm so irritated.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Hey Candice, remember us discussing your baby-on-the-back-in-a-wrap prowess?







I seriously need your help - DD is getting way too heavy and long for me to wear her facing in to snooze while we're shopping; it's starting to get cumbersome....any chance you could have DH record you doing it and post on your blog as you mentioned previously? Purty please?







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Candice - it sucks they don't make super warm cozy baby socks that will actually stay on their little feet! If they do stay on the feet, it means they're too small, and then I feel like a crap mom because she's got the sock cuff indentations in her ankles.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Hey Candice, remember us discussing your baby-on-the-back-in-a-wrap prowess?







I seriously need your help - DD is getting way too heavy and long for me to wear her facing in to snooze while we're shopping; it's starting to get cumbersome....any chance you could have DH record you doing it and post on your blog as you mentioned previously? Purty please?







:

Well, people have had a hard time viewing the videos on my blog. Maybe I'll send you the youtube link...

let's try it...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
With a little practice I could probably figure it out. I've got some scrap fabric around here, so let me see what I can do.

Sweet, lmk if you get a pattern you feel good about! If people out there will pay $80 for a piece of fleece, you may need to add such a design to your business


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ponchos - I want one of these, but that is stupid expensive for a piece of fleece with a hood! I'm still looking for something like that. I wish I had sewing means.

Doesn't Target make a version of Robeez that looks just like it but are a good bit cheaper?

I am reading No-Cry Sleep Solution, and last night I tried not automatically offering nursing every time she stirred/made a noise, and 90% of the time, she just made herself comfortable and stayed asleep. So Jes, I think I'm right there with you on that...she may just be a loud sleeper! She never fully wakes up even when I offer nursing, but I got more sleep this way since she wasn't attached to me.

ruby has this one it was agift, but cheaper thab those others.

i need to re-read ncss. this having to either hold her of lie with her to keep her asleep is starting to wear me out. (can you tell i'm typing thiswhile sidelying nursing??)
i have more to say, but don;t have time.
welcome back bfm!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Well, people have had a hard time viewing the videos on my blog. Maybe I'll send you the youtube link...

let's try it...

Oh yeah, that's right - duh, I was one of the people who couldn't see the videos on your blog









Thanks for whatever you can do!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
ruby has this one it was agift, but cheaper thab those others.

i need to re-read ncss. this having to either hold her of lie with her to keep her asleep is starting to wear me out. (can you tell i'm typing thiswhile sidelying nursing??)
i have more to say, but don;t have time.
welcome back bfm!

I love that poncho.

And I TOTALLY feel you on the sleep thing, DS would only nap on me or right next to me for the longest time, and woke every couple hours consistently for a long time too...I know it's small consolation now, but it really won't last forever - but I know it can get to be very draining when there's no end in sight.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh yeah, that's right - duh, I was one of the people who couldn't see the videos on your blog









Thanks for whatever you can do!

I emailed you at hotmail. Let me know if you can view it.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I emailed you at hotmail. Let me know if you can view it.

nm, it didn't send. will upload to yt later.










Pray/wish/hope for missing James Kim.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Pray/wish/hope for missing James Kim.

















i can't think about this without losing it.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







i can't think about this without losing it.









Me neither. Thank God she was breastfeeding and able to save both her children!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Exactly, Heather. I keep thinking how terrified I'd be in that situation and UNable to breastfeed.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Exactly, Heather. I keep thinking how terrified I'd be in that situation and UNable to breastfeed.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

sarah

Ok so i have two hands to type ... while ruby snoozes next to my leg. Lets see how long it lasts! I can't leave the bed, but I can sit up. That's a good start!

So. I want to quit working. But i can't. I have 100k in student loans, and own my own practice. There is no way out, unless I win the lottery, lose my practice and then rebuild it in a few years when (if)I want to go back to work. Wah.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Korin. That sucks. Is there any way to set up an office area in your home so that you can be there at all times?


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

.......who is James King??


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 







Korin. That sucks. Is there any way to set up an office area in your home so that you can be there at all times?

Oh if only it were that easy. I own part of a big practice, and would have to buy out of it. its a big deal. Part of me just hopes i change my mind and decide to like working.

James king is a man who is missing.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

mamamilkbar, here's a link to their story:

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cg...GR2MPD4440.DTL

James Kim, his wife Kati, and their two daughters ages 4 and 7 months were stranded. His wife and daughters were found after 9 days, but he went for help on Saturday and they're trying to find him.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you Sarah









that is such a sad story.. I cried..


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







sarah

Ok so i have two hands to type ... while ruby snoozes next to my leg. Lets see how long it lasts! I can't leave the bed, but I can sit up. That's a good start!

So. I want to quit working. But i can't. I have 100k in student loans, and own my own practice. There is no way out, unless I win the lottery, lose my practice and then rebuild it in a few years when (if)I want to go back to work. Wah.









You should join me in my non-profit endeavors.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
So should i be concerned at all that Samantha isn't sitting unassisted or even remotely trying to crawl?

mikey is my first to do this so early...my girls didn't crawl/sit up unassisted until 7-8mo actually

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Samantha has discovered her new favorite teething device...pretzel rods.









my girls have all *loved* these - they are the best for babies - ITA with Ange - much better than the so-called biter bisquits...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Do Robeez stay on baby feet really well?

yes. i've had good experience with bobux too. have not tried the target/cheapo version to compare...i inherited (i'm not kidding) at least 20 pairs of robeez from my best friend...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ponchos - I want one of these, but that is stupid expensive for a piece of fleece with a hood! I'm still looking for something like that. I wish I had sewing means.

these would be so easy to make helen. and not much sewing needed as fleece is a no-fray fabric. cut two small squares and sew together on two sides like an "L" that makes the hood. then take a large piece and cut a circle out to put harpers head through. sew hood onto that hole. piece of cake. (you could probably get a pattern for pretty cheap too) but if anyone needs/wants one w/out a hood - seriously get a square of fleece and cut a hole out to slip over babies head - viola! pouch.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
So. I want to quit working. But i can't.

so.with.you.on.this.one...bleh.

and who was hating on the boy clothes? i'm with you for the most part, but i have to say after 3 girls, i'm loving a few boy things. all pricey, but i inherited all of this secondhand - love zutano, hanna andersson especially. such cute stuff.

alright. off to fill stockings for St Nicholas' Feast Day tomorrow...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Robeez get slippery when they walk in them for a while. We have a couple pairs for Lu. They are good at this age bc they stay on! Speaking of which, I bought some cozy soft socks for her from Old Navy, and they slide right off her feet. I'm so irritated.

I am a big fan of old navy and those socks irritated me... c did really well with the non-skid sock~they were the only thing that stayed on his feet but they aren't working w/ j. i always refuse to get shoes before they can walk but maybe i'll look into these robeez or knock offs..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I love that poncho.

And I TOTALLY feel you on the sleep thing, DS would only nap on me or right next to me for the longest time, and woke every couple hours consistently for a long time too...I know it's small consolation now, but it really won't last forever - but I know it can get to be very draining when there's no end in sight.









right there with you. j won't stay asleep for more than a half hour unless he has body contact~and it has to be me. makes it difficult to stay up late to get things done....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







sarah

Ok so i have two hands to type ... while ruby snoozes next to my leg. Lets see how long it lasts! I can't leave the bed, but I can sit up. That's a good start!

So. I want to quit working. But i can't. I have 100k in student loans, and own my own practice. There is no way out, unless I win the lottery, lose my practice and then rebuild it in a few years when (if)I want to go back to work. Wah.









i'm sorry korin....i took a day off today and man, it felt really nice....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
mamamilkbar, here's a link to their story:

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cg...GR2MPD4440.DTL

James Kim, his wife Kati, and their two daughters ages 4 and 7 months were stranded. His wife and daughters were found after 9 days, but he went for help on Saturday and they're trying to find him.









what a said story... i hoe the father is okay.... very good thing she was nursing

fuss bucket... gotta go!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

So I just skimmed the pp's....I see that B is keeping up with a few of his peers with the crawling stuff, right now he is going bonkers in his Johnny Jump Up, 'spin jump jump jump spin spin' I think I know what his fav toy is going to be...speaking of htat my g-pa (geat g-pa now) sent B an awsome toy from Descovery Channel Store. Its Ann B. Dexterious, and it grows with baby from 4 mo to 36 (yes 36!) mo. you have to set an internal clock when you open it to babys age and it grows with them challenging them at different stages accoding to their age (we will probably set if a few months ahead hee hee) Its the coolest educational toy I have sen yet. Dh says no more toys for the boy until we move into a house and he has his own room we are tripping over so much junk in here and we have a big apt. We need to make up an xmas list for the boy, but I find it kinda silly because I think the buying and wrapping of gifts for him (our first) is more for us than for the boy because he dosent know what time of year it is, Dh and I have already exchanged gifts cause this year we got some pretty expensive giftes for eachother (me a digital slr camera and him a gaming computer, what was a thinking on that one) I still want to get him some thing else something really from the heart but I dont know if I can afford it. Anyways there are a few things we want to get ds like a carseat, a shopping cart cover (he is starting to sit up in the cart now though I like carrying him in my homemade mie tie) and clothes cause after 6mo his is pretty sparce in the clothing department until he hits about 3 .

Anyone know what to use for those little knees that are going to get tore up from learning to crawl? I am going to buy some baby legs but they will only work on carpet not the hard floor at the house that I nanny for 3 xs a week. anyways its getting to our bed time Speaking of that anyone having a hard time getting baby to sleep. B just fusses and want to play until midnight, its frustrating since I have to be up at 5am and dh at 3am so I dont know what to do about it. Well we are going to try to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

on the shoe issue...these are expensive but worth it $30 bucks for Padraigs they are knitted shoes (sheeps wool) with leather bottoms with the sheerling still on them on the inside, wear them with or without socks and they keep the feet warm, they make adult sizes too. Were I bought them the lady says that her smallest pair are going on the 3rd baby and just now need repair. They machine wash and dry too without felting. They tie on too so that they dont come off. I get so many complements here is the web addy

www.padraigcottage.com

its a canadian company and I believe handmade.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

I started trying to post this before dinner and wasn't able to, so Im replying only to posts that were made up till around 5pm







I used the multi quote and the reply box was still open, so I didn't want to lose everything I'd read and quoted, so here goes...



mcimom said:


> Mikey's slideshowQUOTE]
> 
> What a cutie!! Can't wait to get my slideshow done. We're only at 5mos old right now, but I'll post the 5mos and a cute christmasy one (he'll almost be 6mos)
> 
> ...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







sarah

Ok so i have two hands to type ... while ruby snoozes next to my leg. Lets see how long it lasts! I can't leave the bed, but I can sit up. That's a good start!

So. I want to quit working. But i can't. I have 100k in student loans, and own my own practice. There is no way out, unless I win the lottery, lose my practice and then rebuild it in a few years when (if)I want to go back to work. Wah.










hugs Korin, Im sorry.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I just was looking at one of these on Monday. They only had one and I wanted them soooo bad for the girls, but I knew if I only came home w/ one, we'd have a problem







It was knitted pink w/ white trim. tooo cute! And it was only $12!!









Hey, where'd you find a $12 poncho??


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
ruby has this one it was agift, but cheaper thab those others.

i need to re-read ncss. this having to either hold her of lie with her to keep her asleep is starting to wear me out. (can you tell i'm typing thiswhile sidelying nursing??)

Ahhhh....look at the animal print one! Now that's a poncho! NCSS is pretty cool. We went through that sleeping with the laptop phase a few times, but now we're having luck with her sleeping in our bed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
these would be so easy to make helen. and not much sewing needed as fleece is a no-fray fabric. cut two small squares and sew together on two sides like an "L" that makes the hood. then take a large piece and cut a circle out to put harpers head through. sew hood onto that hole. piece of cake. (you could probably get a pattern for pretty cheap too) but if anyone needs/wants one w/out a hood - seriously get a square of fleece and cut a hole out to slip over babies head - viola! pouch.

Yeah, sewing and I do not mix beyond button re-attachment







Maybe I could sic my mom on making one, she has a machine but hasn't used it in years.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 







Why are men afraid of the mall? You should see dh's face when I say we need to go to get such and such....

Usually he does OK. Maybe it was something in the air. My like 11-month-pregnant friend told her husband had a tantrum in The Container Store the same day.

I raised paypal from the TP yesterday and got a curly fleece GypsyMama poncho, so we'll see how that does. I can't wait to get it. Merry xmas, Harper, that's all you get! I've been trying to bid on buntings all week on ebay and keep getting shut out. There are some cute fleece ponchos on ebay too.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

i am foresaking quote + to up my post count.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
AMEN to that! I love it. On the plane when Nevie was getting cranky and tired of the three toys I had in her rotation, the gal on the other side of her carseat just showed Nevie her water bottle and moved it back and forth so the water would move inside. It was like baby crack. Soooo funny. I said to the gal (who was 6 months pregnant), "This is absolute proof of the fact that you don't need to spend a load of money on toys."

Yeah, Philip loves that too, Baby Crack is right! My ss was helping out-- so he shook up my diet coke bottle and gave it to P! Hey! What about my coke!
Think about it though-- the concept of a container, which holds liquid in midair, and is see-through, that's kind of amazing.
i am such a dork.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Candice - it sucks they don't make super warm cozy baby socks that will actually stay on their little feet! If they do stay on the feet, it means they're too small, and then I feel like a crap mom because she's got the sock cuff indentations in her ankles.

so i don't have this same problem because P has to wear special shoes most of the time, but one day when he had them off it took him like 2.3 seconds to pull off his sock. Ugh! NOW I understand.
As for the calf indentations-- we have to really avoid those, so we bought white bobby socks from Target.
I don't think they'd stay on that well though, and I don't think they're that warm.







:

Candice, I want to get in on this faux baby leg thing you've got going. I looked at the Old Navy site adn didnt' see the argyle socks you were talking about. Can you point me in the right direction? And do you choose socks with heels? How do you deal with that?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Yeah, sewing and I do not mix beyond button re-attachment







Maybe I could sic my mom on making one, she has a machine but hasn't used it in years.

Same here. I wish I had a machine. MIL has one, I asked to use it (I think I could try to figure it out. I have curtains that I've been meaning to sew for like 3 years. And how hard is it to sew regular curtains?







) She said I could if I helped her clean out the closet it was buried in. Ummm, that was like 3 years ago too, the same time I got fabric for my curtains.
If I had room, I would buy one second hand. a sewing machine that is.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I think that I'm causing a lot of our sleep problems. She wakes up at night and I assume she wants to eat, but I think now that she just wants to change position and she hasn't figured out how yet. If I roll her over instead of trying to feed her, she goes right back to sleep. Hooray for good sleeps.

I am right there with you. I do the exact same thing. It has only been the last few nights that I have let him move around a bit before offering the boob, and he is just... moving around.

On the other sleep front-- i basically don't have leaky boobs anymore.







I was SO TIRED of wearing (and paying for) breast pads (cloth ones were totally ineffective, bravado is a big fat liar for saying they "keep you dry" too. dry like niagara i tell you) and i hate bras. And now i don't have to wear one when I sleep. YAY!
But I need more nursing bras. My current ones totally suck. And my size has changed. And I hate buying bras, especially nursing bras, especially cause I have to look professional, especially because i don't like spending money. Argh.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
i am foresaking quote + to up my post count.









The drawback to multiquote as that if you want to reply to 2 or more things that someone just multiquoted, you gotta do all these extra steps to requote... so, i like foresaking it just for that sometimes....


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Last one, I promise!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
So. I want to quit working. But i can't. I have 100k in student loans, and own my own practice. There is no way out, unless I win the lottery, lose my practice and then rebuild it in a few years when (if)I want to go back to work. Wah.









Korin, Leigh Anne, I totally hear you, as my previous posts have likely suggested. I also have $100k+ in loans. I would really do it differently if I could go back, but that's not relevant.
Last night I got really emotional. (I think hormones are changing too, ugh) I don't feel like I get enough of anything (except working, ha ha). Not enough Philip, not enough Me time, not enough DH time, not enough sleep. It's so hard. When I have a minute free, I don't even know what to do with it!
At the same time, I know that I can't stay home all day, I would need play groups, and maybe something part time.
No solution, I suppose, except to make sure we like what we're doing otherwise the whole situation's even worse. And this is what i have decided to focus on.









Also. Meg, tell me about your trip. I have a great opportunity to travel to Israel for a religious pilgrimage. The wait list is long, so it has been many years (maybe seven) since I first put my name on it. I would be gone for 2 weeks. I would probably be by myself. I wouldn't likely have enough $ for a seat for DS. And I worry about the stress, bfing in public elsewhere, his schedule being messed up, him having time to play, etc.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
On the other sleep front-- i basically don't have leaky boobs anymore.







I was SO TIRED of wearing (and paying for) breast pads (cloth ones were totally ineffective, bravado is a big fat liar for saying they "keep you dry" too. dry like niagara i tell you) and i hate bras. And now i don't have to wear one when I sleep. YAY!
But I need more nursing bras. My current ones totally suck. And my size has changed. And I hate buying bras, especially nursing bras, especially cause I have to look professional, especially because i don't like spending money. Argh.

I still leak but was soo happy when I could make it to bed without it... Yeah! And Target bras suck.... I like Sears though, but they have like ONE kind... But I like the clasp better on it and all..... I do the double letdown thing. Which means I totally have to put pressure on the side I am not nursing on in order to make it not leak... Otherwise I get drenched...







:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I still leak but was soo happy when I could make it to bed without it... Yeah! And Target bras suck.... I like Sears though, but they have like ONE kind... But I like the clasp better on it and all..... I do the double letdown thing. Which means I totally have to put pressure on the side I am not nursing on in order to make it not leak... Otherwise I get drenched...







:

yeah, me too. but I would rather put pressure on (or cloth underneath) while in bed then wear a bra.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
The drawback to multiquote as that if you want to reply to 2 or more things that someone just multiquoted, you gotta do all these extra steps to requote... so, i like foresaking it just for that sometimes....










I'm right there with you all.. I have had a couple 'break downs' lately.. Especially now since DH is a SAHD. I make more money, get way better benefits etc. etc. So we decided with our daycare closing (it closed on the 1st) it was best for him to stay home with them. I tried finding a friend or family member who would watch them (2 hrs a day only) but had no luck. It's hard for me to find daycare for 1. No Vaccinations and 2. I don't trust people with my children due to my personal experiences from when I was abused as a younger child in a daycare and the same thing happening with Haleigh when I was finishing highschool. (a whole 'nother story...)

I also feel like I have no me time or enough time with my children. I work 8 hrs or more a day. I see them on my lunch break to nurse one or the other or both. Then when I get home I make dinner. nurse some more. don't get to clean the house. and I'm in the process of being a leader for LLL so that takes up some time as well... I remember one time a ran across a screen name OverworkedUnderpaid. totally true! But anyways,

Hannah has been scooting ALL over, she pushes her self up and then turns herself around and scoots on the floor. We've finally conquered our yeast issues!! **yay!!**

Well I better get back to work! Hope everyone has a wonderful wednesday!!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't leak at all this time around. When I get engorged I have Haleigh nurse. hehehe, or pump.. With Haleigh I leaked like a running faucet.. I always had to bring extra shirts etc. I remember one time we were going to the Mayo Clinic for my moms surgery and I woke up and my shirt was drenched.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Selesai said:


> Korin, Leigh Anne, I totally hear you, as my previous posts have likely suggested. I also have $100k+ in loans. I would really do it differently if I could go back, but that's not relevant.
> Last night I got really emotional. (I think hormones are changing too, ugh) I don't feel like I get enough of anything (except working, ha ha). Not enough Philip, not enough Me time, not enough DH time, not enough sleep. It's so hard. When I have a minute free, I don't even know what to do with it!
> At the same time, I know that I can't stay home all day, I would need play groups, and maybe something part time.
> No solution, I suppose, except to make sure we like what we're doing otherwise the whole situation's even worse. And this is what i have decided to focus on.
> ...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

you all realize we have 13 pages and haven't even completed a week in December, right? Well, it will slow down around the holidays I suppose....


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







you all realize we have 13 pages and haven't even completed a week in December, right? Well, it will slow down around the holidays I suppose....



















On mine it only shows two. hehehe


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 









On mine it only shows two. hehehe










you must have some really long pages... i think amy does that too.







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

mine shows 13 and yes its only the first week in Dec. But then again, the thread was 8 hours old and had 3 pages.









Hugs to all you mamas having to leave your children whether for FT, PT or just having to be away for whatever reason!! On another thread we are discussing how some mamas hate it when someone says to them- you stay home, your'e lucky. Well, after talking to you ladies all these months, I say yes I am lucky. But then again, if my dh's clinic didnt cover the medical benefits for all of us like it does, I would be right there with you. Otherwise its $1100 monthly. Also, some people entering his profession now also have 100K plus debt from their education. He cannot believe that a recent grad he hired has student debt that is our mortgage.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Also, some people entering his profession now also have 100K plus debt from their education. He cannot believe that a recent grad he hired has student debt that is our mortgage.

This is what I hope to avoid. I think I'll be able to. I just hate the thought of debt. HATE HATE HATE it. I wore the uniform for 4 1/2 years because the Air Force paid for my college (and my husband's -- we were both ROTC). So we have a mortgage and that is it for debt. I don't want that to change. I don't know what I'm scared of, really; plenty of people (this board a case in point) have school debt that they manage just fine. The thought of it just terrifies me, though. My parents were MORONS with our money growing up. I don't ever want to live like that or have that stress in my marriage.

Jessica... I think you could handle the trip to Israel just fine. Having the seat for Nevie was great, even if she didn't spend much time in it. If there is ANY way possible for you to make that work, it will be worth it. BUT, I think you could have P in your lap and be OK, too. Hopefully there will be a grandmotherly-type person on your flight who wouldn't mind doing baby duty for a few minutes so you can eat, go to the bathroom, etc. Or just decompress. That's what I really needed. I won't lie -- flying with a baby that far by yourself will suck. But the rest of the travel will be easier and, at the end of the journey, you will have done something amazing with your son.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I have $65K of student loan debt. It's pretty scary. I have a while until I have to start paying though. I might get a big chunk if not all of it canceled, by working full-time for a "non-profit that serves families in need."

I had a dream last night that Talula was crawling and then getting up and running a few steps, then falling down. I was freaking out because it meant she'd be fully walking in just a few weeks and I had to baby-proof my house. It was creepy to see a baby her size try to run.

She's been extremely pleasant today. All smiles.







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Candice, I just read your blog and I LOVE the story about Holly Eva's name. That is awesome.

Nevie will NOT TOLERATE being out of my arms today. AND she was up until after 1am this morning. GYAAAA!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

OH NO....









BREAKING NEWS: Authorities say a San Francisco man who got
lost in the snowy wilderness with his family has been found dead.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, holiday card stragglers... BFM, are you out there? Megan, are you definitely in or was that a maybe?

I'm selling a Babyhawk mei tai with a pretty Asian print and a black hotsling (size 4) for a friend of mine over at the TP if anyone's interested. I already have a Babyhawk, or I'd be all over it. She'll take offers.

Oh, I got our new BumGenius 2.0s today. They look SO MUCH BETTER. I'm only washing one to give it the overnight test since they can be returned. No more yucky outer fabric, now it's soft PUL. And they can be washed hot, dried warm.

I'm cranky. Baby cranky. Husband gone, getting fancy dinner and holiday party in nyc. Jealous much. Some days I hate this wiping bums business, although I love the little person the bum is attached to. I had a dream I was wiping that bum the other day. Aughhh. Yet I don't want to deal with daycare, don't want to work at full capacity. I guess there is no great solution, especially this young.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
OH NO....









BREAKING NEWS: Authorities say a San Francisco man who got
lost in the snowy wilderness with his family has been found dead.









Oh no, I'm going to cry! How awful...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
OH NO....









BREAKING NEWS: Authorities say a San Francisco man who got
lost in the snowy wilderness with his family has been found dead.









I am so, so sad for this man and his family. I really hope there's an afterlife where he knows now that his wife and girls are safe. I can't bear the thought that he died not knowing. Sorry to be such a downer. This has really affected me. It seems so cruel and unfair. Did you see the pictures of him wearing the baby in a ring sling?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I am so, so sad for this man and his family. I really hope there's an afterlife where he knows now that his wife and girls are safe. I can't bear the thought that he died not knowing. Sorry to be such a downer. This has really affected me. It seems so cruel and unfair. Did you see the pictures of him wearing the baby in a ring sling?









I've had really strong feeling that this could have been our family. I've seen so many cute pictures of him wearing his daughter, and they totally make me break down. My husband feels the same way. They have similar jobs. We know some of the same people they know. We even have the same car. I picture myself in the situation and think of what Kati must have felt. I really hope there is some way for him to know his sweet ladies are OK. It absolutely breaks my heart.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
OH NO....









BREAKING NEWS: Authorities say a San Francisco man who got
lost in the snowy wilderness with his family has been found dead.









My heart hurts.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

There is too much sadness today. I can't handle it. This man, this father... and last night I found out that one of my Air Force friends, a man i went through my tech school with, was killed in Iraq. It was an accident, but still... he was a father and husband, too, and one of the coolest men I've ever met. To be a black man named Kermit, you'd have to have been cool.

And Dan told me about a couple who mixed their formula with vodka "accidentally" and put their baby in the hospital w/ alcohol poisoning.

ARRRRGH. Have cried too much in the last 24 hours already.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

How do you mix with Vodka?

I AM SOOO BORED TODAY! I should have stayed home again cause I am soo not motivated to do anything.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

That poor family. That is just so deeply, deeply sad.

And on a completely unrelated topic, I'm going to be making sin sticks until my fingers fall off.









I just got an e-mail wanting to know if I can make 12-14 BATCHES of sticks. That's in the neighborhood of 80ish sticks. WOW.







SO happy.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Its hard for our family too hearing that news considering our girls are around the same ages.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
That poor family. That is just so deeply, deeply sad.

And on a completely unrelated topic, I'm going to be making sin sticks until my fingers fall off.









I just got an e-mail wanting to know if I can make 12-14 BATCHES of sticks. That's in the neighborhood of 80ish sticks. WOW.







SO happy.










go sarah! I meant to mention to you... If you want your menu to stay on the top of your blog, give it a date far in the future like 2008 so it stays as the earliest post....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
That poor family. That is just so deeply, deeply sad.

And on a completely unrelated topic, I'm going to be making sin sticks until my fingers fall off.









I just got an e-mail wanting to know if I can make 12-14 BATCHES of sticks. That's in the neighborhood of 80ish sticks. WOW.







SO happy.









i need hug. this family's loss is making me









sarah, i am going to be ordering about that many batches too....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Its hard for our family too hearing that news considering our girls are around the same ages.


I think it is hard for any family to hear... I remember when this story happened C was the same age and I started crying uncontrollably.... It's right near where I live and I thought the mom was really stupid for not following the law but it still must have been devestating....

http://www.dailynews.com/antelopevalley/ci_4752440

Just the thought of losing dh is devestating to me... He and my boys are my life....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i need hug. this family's loss is making me









sarah, i am going to be ordering about that many batches too....









gotta go home but.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
go sarah! I meant to mention to you... If you want your menu to stay on the top of your blog, give it a date far in the future like 2008 so it stays as the earliest post....

How do I do that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i need hug. this family's loss is making me









sarah, i am going to be ordering about that many batches too....









First,






















and second, REALLY?! Wowzers. Awesome opossum.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I just got an e-mail wanting to know if I can make 12-14 BATCHES of sticks. That's in the neighborhood of 80ish sticks. WOW.







SO happy.









Man, now I feel like a lightweight.







I'm so glad for you!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, group hug.







wahhh. I really wish R. were home tonight. He called and was so bummed when I told him the news.

Unrelated - caramel has dairy in it, right? I want some darn sin sticks, but I can't have even trace dairy or Harper's butt hurts.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

helen, is that new pix harper?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Unrelated - caramel has dairy in it, right? I want some darn sin sticks, but I can't have even trace dairy or Harper's butt hurts.

I can make caramel dairy-free







and can find dairy-free chocolate with a little digging.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

emailed you sarah


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
helen, is that new pix harper?

The one that comes up when you click my sig is my friend's kid, Declan. I don't know why he put that there









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I can make caramel dairy-free







and can find dairy-free chocolate with a little digging.









Oooooh. I'll have paypal tomorrow when some stuff clears, i want some!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
emailed you sarah

Got it. E-mailed you back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oooooh. I'll have paypal tomorrow when some stuff clears, i want some!

Good deal.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I thought it looke d like a different kid.







how do you pronounce declan, anyway? i hear it in my head like "de clan de clan" (read: de plane de plane!)

yes. i am a freak.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I thought it looke d like a different kid.







how do you pronounce declan, anyway? i hear it in my head like "de clan de clan" (read: de plane de plane!)

yes. i am a freak.

hahaha! DECKlan. Harper would have to grow a lot to get to his size. That's the kid my friend was worried was autistic. He's soooo not.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

de plane, de plane
You crack me up.

Hey, look! A thread was started about me








http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=1#post6703854

Seriously, I can't tell you how amazing that makes me feel. I saw it on the new posts page just as Brad got home, and started crying ("you like me! You really like me!") and he came over, kind of chuckled, gave me a big hug and kiss on the head and said, "Awe, baby...you're so pregnant."









He knew I was pregnant with Samantha before I did because I dropped a bagel on the floor and started crying.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I thought it looke d like a different kid.







how do you pronounce declan, anyway? i hear it in my head like "de clan de clan" (read: de plane de plane!)

yes. i am a freak.









:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
You crack me up.

Hey, look! A thread was started about me








http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=1#post6703854

Seriously, I can't tell you how amazing that makes me feel. I saw it on the new posts page just as Brad got home, and started crying ("you like me! You really like me!") and he came over, kind of chuckled, gave me a big hug and kiss on the head and said, "Awe, baby...you're so pregnant."









He knew I was pregnant with Samantha before I did because I dropped a bagel on the floor and started crying.









Promoting shamelessly...







Anyway, I have to reply to each thing individually. No more multi-quote! We are falling way behind a certain thread that has its







on us.

I really think I like Brad.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't get how <the other thread that must not be named> is hitting the half year mark? Aren't we doing that this month, or can I just not do math? I think Harper's turning 6 months. I think?! Will I ever have brain cells again?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
How do I do that?

just go into that post and click to edit. the date and time is editable. it should be under post options. change it to like 1/1/08 or something in the future. that will keep it as the newest post and therefore keep it on top.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah, that's so awesome! You're officially in business! People are talkin'!

Sad, sad news week. I did hear about the vodka incident. Ugh. I heard that the mom grabbed a water bottle in the car, not knowing it was vodka in the bottle and mixed it with the formula. There is speculation that the dad was drinking the vodka in stealth. So...likely, there will be no charges in this sad, sad situation.

It's always before Christmas, isn't it?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't get how <the other thread that must not be named> is hitting the half year mark? Aren't we doing that this month, or can I just not do math? I think Harper's turning 6 months. I think?! Will I ever have brain cells again?

well, there is Jun, Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct, Nov~which is actually 6 months. But of course, that is assuming your babe was born on June 1..... We are technically entering month 7 I guess.... Though yeah, Jonah is turning 6 months....


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't get how <the other thread that must not be named> is hitting the half year mark? Aren't we doing that this month, or can I just not do math? I think Harper's turning 6 months. I think?! Will I ever have brain cells again?

Yep. Lu will be 6 mo. on Dec. 22.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

WTG Sarah!!! you are sooooooo famous!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

um. why are all the ads for eating disorders?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Will I ever have brain cells again?

didn't anyone mention how many are delivered with your child? alas, they don't grow back...

ads for eating disorders...couldn't have anything to do w/the talk of purchasing 80 sin sticks, could it? LOL


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
um. why are all the ads for eating disorders?


Something keeps making me want to be a surrogate mother....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
didn't anyone mention how many are delivered with your child? alas, they don't grow back...

ads for eating disorders...couldn't have anything to do w/the talk of purchasing 80 sin sticks, could it? LOL

So the more kids you have the less brain cells you have or does your body adjust?

I'm stalking you by the way... I'm lurking on some Catholic threads to get a feel for them...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

LOL Angelique - no, you lose more each time, so being a mother to four I have half the amount you have with your mere two children...this also means that Helen is four times smarter than I am so take heart sister!

oh and btw - you may want to try the carriers on www.thebabywearer.com - they have a TP and as far as I know you don't have to have a certain post count or anything to sell there...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

hmm, ok, I guess I could say we are entering the seventh month. I just never think of it that way. I go by her month birthday, but yeah, that means x completed months. I just did a bunch of work, and I feel my brain leaking out my eyeballs. Time for bed. Baby stay asleep!

LeighAnne, I think I'm going to send my friend over to thebabywearer. Good idea. No one's biting on these. Ugh. I'm also about to list dipes (maybe tomorrow) - Bumkins L and M. I should never do favors for people.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Hey, where'd you find a $12 poncho??

It was at a little indoor play area for the kids here in Ms. They have a little boutique-y type store attached. They sell cute girly girl stuff. The gal that makes all the clothes is a friend of mine that I met thru the playplace. Her dd and my 4 yr old are only a few weeks apart. She makes the cutest "pillowcase" dresses and has custom made me some adorable outfits. I'll post a pic of the kids in their "christmas clothes"


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I really think I like Brad.









I agree. He sounds like a great guy.

Katie has been sleeping for 2.5 hours. Of course, she's in my bed instead of her's where I'd like her to be, but she's sleeping! Usually, she spends the first half of the night in her bed, 6 inches from my head, then comes to snuggle. But apparently our bed is more comfy.

I put up our Christmas tree today. I have to take it down before Christmas because we're leaving, but horray for christmas trees! I love it. it's so cute. I haven't had a christmas tree in 3 years. Okay, we had a sapling with lights on it, but we didn't have any ornaments, so we just put candy wrappers on its branches... But it doesn't count.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I raised paypal from the TP yesterday and got a curly fleece GypsyMama poncho, so we'll see how that does. I can't wait to get it. Merry xmas, Harper, that's all you get! I've been trying to bid on buntings all week on ebay and keep getting shut out. There are some cute fleece ponchos on ebay too.

Hey Helen, I have a beautiful pink Carters bunting. Its reversible velour, pink on one side and ecru on the other side. Its NWT. Pm'ing ya


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

So my biggest Christmas wish this year was Crocs boots.

And I just found out that they only make boots for kids.

Who wants to help me with a letter writing campaign so I can have boots??








Seriously, I would wear them all winter. because I can't wear the sandals in 3 feet of snow!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't get how <the other thread that must not be named> is hitting the half year mark? Aren't we doing that this month, or can I just not do math? I think Harper's turning 6 months. I think?! Will I ever have brain cells again?

Hello!! I thought the same thing too! Wouldn't the half year mark for July be January?







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, I'm glad to see this thread getting lighthearted again. Not that we shouldn't discuss deep thoughts, but... blegh. I was just worn down yesterday. The news about my friend hit really hard. He had a one-year-old son, too.

Nevie wore her snowsuit for the first time today! We went for a short walk. Would have gone farther, but I didn't trust my freak-o dog to not try to pull us like a sled in this snow. She fell asleep during the walk, so when we got home, I pulled her out of the wrap and laid her down on the bed. She slept, face-up with her hands out like a dead bug, for two hours. I managed to keep her awake until after 9pm, too, so I think we'll be having a normal night's sleep. Hooray!

Getting so anxious for Dan to get home on Saturday. So is he. We were sooooo ready to leave tiny little Okinawa, it's not even funny.

I went to my very own house yesterday to drop off some things! It feels smaller than I remembered, but it's still so cute. Can't wait to be settled in there again.

And, who else is just nonstop hungry right now? Holy CRAP! I cannot get full this week! I keep eating handfuls of lunch meat and cheese to no avail. Haven't even been working out. Yikes!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Two questions for you ladies.

1. How do I go about putting my baby to bed unswaddled? It seems at this point that it's really pointless since she usually gets out of it in 2 minutes anyway, but she won't leave her face alone, and keeps waking herself up if I don't swaddle her. Can I teach her not to do that, or is it something she's just going to have to grow out of?

2. How do I teach her to sleep on her belly? Unswaddled, of course. She seems to sleep more soundly if she rolls onto her tummy, but if I try to start her there, or if she figures out that she's on her tummy, she screams at me.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Jes, ugh, I don't know what to tell you. Nevie's been a tummy sleeper since day one and it's worked well. But, we usually nurse down or walk her down.

Can I vent for a moment? I am SO MAD at the Kozy CArrier people. I ordered a Mei Tai from them on the 10th of November... their website claims a "week to ten day" turnaround from order to ship, and that puppy has STILL not shipped. I'm ticked. But I realllly want that darn thing.

OK, should go to bed now.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We nurse/walk/rock/bounce to sleep, but she's not staying that way because her little arms and hands go crazy when she's disturbed or trying to settle in her sleep. I'm not sure why all these issues are surfacing at once, or is it that I'm only paying attention now because they're reall causing a problem for me?

My hope is that if she's on her tummy, she won't be able to get her hands up around her face so easily, so she'll give that up.

I can get her to go to sleep on her tummy if she's really sleepy and she's laying on my stomach. But I can't sleep that way, so that doesn't help me in the least.

Megan, have you emailed them? I have had problems with shippers in the past, and I generally give them 3-4 days past when they said it would be done, then I email every day or every other until they actually do it and provide me with proof. Eventually they get tired of me and get on it.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

How dumb am I? DD is sleeping soundly (albeit in my lap), and I'm sitting here awake. It's hard to go to bed the first night after DH goes back to work. Even with DD here, our bed is lonely.









I'm wondering how long she'll sleep if she doesn't have anyone bothering/touching her. We'll see, I guess, only 2 of us in the bed now.

On a slightly sadder note, we just found out that my great-grandmother has inoperable cancer. We don't know much because they choose not to speak to us for some reason, so my mom just found out yesterday. Sounds like most of the family has given up on Great-Gma. She's got pneumonia now, and they unhooked her machines and she thinks they've left her to die. Mom says that she's still so strong, it's unbelievable that they've given up on her. Yes, she's 90 years old, but she can still fight. She's a young 90. Mom is fighting for her. Yay Mom!

But we now know that DD is #10 on DH's side (of course we've known that for a while), but not only is she the first grandchild and great-grandchild on my side (maternal AND paternal), but she's the first great-great-grandchild that my great-grandma has. How cool. If she fights past Christmas, we may be able to see her.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I thought it looke d like a different kid.







how do you pronounce declan, anyway? i hear it in my head like "de clan de clan" (read: de plane de plane!)

yes. i am a freak.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Promoting shamelessly...







Anyway, I have to reply to each thing individually. No more multi-quote! We are falling way behind a certain thread that has its







on us.

I really think I like Brad.

















: to ALL of this!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I heard that the mom grabbed a water bottle in the car, not knowing it was vodka in the bottle and mixed it with the formula. There is speculation that the dad was drinking the vodka in stealth. So...likely, there will be no charges in this sad, sad situation.

It's always before Christmas, isn't it?

Can you even imagine being that mother, not only the feeling about doing that (albeit accidentally) to your own baby, but the double whammy about the hidden drinking?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
well, there is Jun, Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct, Nov~which is actually 6 months. But of course, that is assuming your babe was born on June 1..... We are technically entering month 7 I guess.... Though yeah, Jonah is turning 6 months....

Yeah, this always gets me too - when they turned one month old, they had already been around a full month, so they were starting on their second.....







: My girlfriend's mom said when we turned one age that we were the next age "running" (so on our 21st bday we were 22 running)...she said it was a cultural thing, her family is from India. I always thought that was cool...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Yeah, this always gets me too - when they turned one month old, they had already been around a full month, so they were starting on their second.....







: My girlfriend's mom said when we turned one age that we were the next age "running" (so on our 21st bday we were 22 running)...she said it was a cultural thing, her family is from India. I always thought that was cool...

That is cool. I like that. I can NOT believe Samantha is almost 8 months old. She's getting so big.









I got together with some MDC mamas from one of my tribes yesterday (I live in the middle of two tribes...Maryland is REALLY small!







) and one of them was a former NICU mama who spent time at the same NICU that Samantha was in, and the one who hosted was a former NICU nurse in DE. It was really interesting to hear some of her opinions and her "take" so-to-speak on everything that we went through. She also had some really interesting stories to share. It's nice to get together with a bunch of mamas who don't look at my daughter's butt like it's coated in some strange, alien texture simply because we CD. At our mainstream playgroup she gets stared at during every diaper change. Poor kid's gonna have a complex.









So Sam's laying on the floor at my feet, and my foot is hovering about 6 inches above her face, and she's squealing with laughter. I'm not moving, I'm not making any noise, apparently I just have really funny feet.







:

I can NOT imagine making the water/vodka mistake. How terrible, and completely understandable, really. Poor mama and daddy and baby.









Megan - It's so nice to make that first drop of stuff in to "your" house, doesn't it? It's an awesome feeling.







And definitely e-mail the carrier people! Customer service is very important.









Jes







I hate Saturday nights because Brad doesn't get home 'til 3am. It's so hard to get to sleep without him there. I totally understand. My dad used to travel a lot when we were kids, which explains why my brother and I co-slept with my mom when he was gone.







That is, until my brother wet the bed, and after that I never slept in the same bed with him ever again.









I didn't mean to go overboard on the shameless promotion...It's just so mind-boggling to me that people actually want to know who I am and are searching for me. Sorry if I went too far.







I've never done anything people talked about, so it's new for me.









Alright, gotta go get my shot in the butt and then off to playgroup for a couple hours. Then I need to pick up my living room (at least) because Mearaina and fam are coming to visit tomorrow!!! YAY!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
And, who else is just nonstop hungry right now? Holy CRAP! I cannot get full this week! I keep eating handfuls of lunch meat and cheese to no avail. Haven't even been working out. Yikes!

ooo, ooo







: I've switched to snacking on pretzels and trail mix ALL day cause at least it is better than cake and cookies.









And I'm starting to feel crampy every once in a while... Here's hoping these are signs of AF and not







:

hee, i got to use that smilie







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
LOL Angelique - no, you lose more each time, so being a mother to four I have half the amount you have with your mere two children...this also means that Helen is four times smarter than I am so take heart sister!

So that makes Candice.... oh, let's not go there...







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Yep. Lu will be 6 mo. on Dec. 22.









Jonah is 6 months tomorrow!!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, and...

I think I really like Brad too.
















I talked to my sister the other night, and she said that part of the impetus for finally taking a long, hard look at her marriage, was watching my wedding. She wrote about it here: http://www.thewindingsheet.com/?p=268 and to this day I can't read her recap without crying.

My STBX BIL moved out this weekend, while my sis was at my grandparent's house studying for her finals in her first semester of law school. I just wish I could be there with her and give her a humongous hug.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Two questions for you ladies.

1. How do I go about putting my baby to bed unswaddled? It seems at this point that it's really pointless since she usually gets out of it in 2 minutes anyway, but she won't leave her face alone, and keeps waking herself up if I don't swaddle her. Can I teach her not to do that, or is it something she's just going to have to grow out of?

2. How do I teach her to sleep on her belly? Unswaddled, of course. She seems to sleep more soundly if she rolls onto her tummy, but if I try to start her there, or if she figures out that she's on her tummy, she screams at me.

I am no HELP. Sorry... J does sleep more soundly on his tummy but he has to do it himself or no go. And my kids HATED swaddling. I nurse J down and dh ends up walking a mile if he is doing it....And this kid is such a light sleeper he wakes if someone moves







If he wasn't soo dang cute...







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Can I vent for a moment? I am SO MAD at the Kozy CArrier people. I ordered a Mei Tai from them on the 10th of November... their website claims a "week to ten day" turnaround from order to ship, and that puppy has STILL not shipped. I'm ticked. But I realllly want that darn thing.

Sorry Megs.... And of course this is the time after it ships? I ordered something, paying the extra for the one day shipping that I needed to get to me in a week. Took 2 weeks. Did I mention I paid for overnight delivery?







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
How dumb am I? DD is sleeping soundly (albeit in my lap), and I'm sitting here awake. It's hard to go to bed the first night after DH goes back to work. Even with DD here, our bed is lonely.









I'm wondering how long she'll sleep if she doesn't have anyone bothering/touching her. We'll see, I guess, only 2 of us in the bed now.

On a slightly sadder note, we just found out that my great-grandmother has inoperable cancer. We don't know much because they choose not to speak to us for some reason, so my mom just found out yesterday. Sounds like most of the family has given up on Great-Gma. She's got pneumonia now, and they unhooked her machines and she thinks they've left her to die. Mom says that she's still so strong, it's unbelievable that they've given up on her. Yes, she's 90 years old, but she can still fight. She's a young 90. Mom is fighting for her. Yay Mom!

But we now know that DD is #10 on DH's side (of course we've known that for a while), but not only is she the first grandchild and great-grandchild on my side (maternal AND paternal), but she's the first great-great-grandchild that my great-grandma has. How cool. If she fights past Christmas, we may be able to see her.

I do the same thing Jes, try and get stuff done rather than sleep. Sorry you are missing your hubby.... And sorry about your Great Grandmother....


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

both girls hated swaddling here so no help. Speaking of Mommy brain, does anyone else forget how to do things once you child outgrows it? I remember when we first found out I was expecting Maggie, I said to DH, do we even know how to take care of a baby?? Never mind we already had one!!

I must be ovulating. I read a headline today "Cheneys GAY dd is expecting!" Who cares her orientation?? Leave the lady alone!!
Also, I had a dream of 80 sin sticks and eating them all!!

Does anyone have their house decorated for the holidays?? We are waiting as long as possible so dd1 dosent have to wait too long for Santa.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I didn't mean to go overboard on the shameless promotion...It's just so mind-boggling to me that people actually want to know who I am and are searching for me. Sorry if I went too far.







I've never done anything people talked about, so it's new for me.









Oh, I was talking about me... Cause I posted on your thread...







: I plan on keeping an eye on it and bump it if it gets too far down for a while...







Um, so since you are so busy with your orders, should I not order or should I order anyway.....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
both girls hated swaddling here so no help. Speaking of Mommy brain, does anyone else forget how to do things once you child outgrows it? I remember when we first found out I was expecting Maggie, I said to DH, do we even know how to take care of a baby?? Never mind we already had one!!

I must be ovulating. I read a headline today "Cheneys GAY dd is expecting!" Who cares her orientation?? Leave the lady alone!!
Also, I had a dream of 80 sin sticks and eating them all!!

Does anyone have their house decorated for the holidays?? We are waiting as long as possible so dd1 dosent have to wait too long for Santa.

Um, Yes, forgot all the time... It's like relearning all over again. Part of the reason that I figured it was better to have kids close together so then you may remember better.... But I couldn't take the pressure and waited 3 years anyway....

Yeah, heard that story. "Cheny's granddaughter will have two mommys!" Whatever. As I said before, most important thing is loving parents who truly want you and take care of you....

We took the decorations out but haven't actually put them up yet. We haven't even gotten our tree! We were supposed to do it last weekend, but um, didn't happen. So, supposedly we are going this weekend....


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Then I need to pick up my living room (at least) because Mearaina and fam are coming to visit tomorrow!!! YAY!


Please don't clean for us. I am fairly certain my redecorating team (aka my dds) will mess it up anyway...but dh and I will clean up their mess









And Brad seems really sweet....my dh's latest sweet comment was, "you are such a man" because I came home from the garage with a calender of old muscle cars







.

Our tree is up but not decorated, and that's all we have done. Meara told dh he has to get ready for Christmas, or she is going to do it herself. I guess steamrolling is a genetic thing







.

My girls are close and I still forget things. I forgot that my first AF's after baby/miscarriage are weird, and dh remembered that. It is strange, the man can hardly remember his name, yet he remembers what AF was like


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So that makes Candice.... oh, let's not go there...







:



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I talked to my sister the other night, and she said that part of the impetus for finally taking a long, hard look at her marriage, was watching my wedding. She wrote about it here: http://www.thewindingsheet.com/?p=268 and to this day I can't read her recap without crying.










Thanks! I needed a good morning cry!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Hooray for gay pregnant chicks! Dh said he thinks the dad is [I can't do it].


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 









Sorry Candice! You have as many (or little) as me...







I actually meant Caroline....


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

We did a photo shoot yesterday. Not very successful. That Talula is a camera rebel. She ignores me when I try to get her to look at the camera.







And that kitty...







She kept running away.

BUT, we got a pretty good photo of the fam at the park. Some lady walking her dog has amazing amateur photography skills.

The pics are on my blog.







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Sarah, Katie squeals about my feet too, especially when I'm wearing slippers and she can't see my toes, but she can see something moving in there.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

hmmm... Jonah laughed hysterically (huge belly laughs) while watching his brother poop on the pot.







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Wasn't there a lesbian couple (or half of one) in our old ddc? Whatever happened to her? Tryingmommas? I seem to remember she had a rough birth or was getting induced or something?

I hope the Cheneys won't be buttheads to their own grandchild!

Harper is tired. We had the.worst.night. last night. She knew daddy wasn't in bed too, and she was up every hour. Oh, and the new bumgenius design lasted from 7-12, even double stuffed. I CAST THEM BACK INTO THE ABYSS WITH ALL MY FURY.

Ok, nap time.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Harper is tired. We had the.worst.night. last night. She knew daddy wasn't in bed too, and she was up every hour. Oh, and the new bumgenius design lasted from 7-12, even double stuffed. I CAST THEM BACK INTO THE ABYSS WITH ALL MY FURY.

Ok, nap time.

I know that you are tired and frustrated but your word imagery cracks me up.







I've got the "I didn't get enough sleep" headache... SIGH

And SOMETHING is making me think about Gay/Les parents. I believe there are children's books to fit every family. But when I tried to find out more... i lost my post....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Jes, we nurse to sleep too, but K sometimes gets really spazzy, flailing about, and when I can tell she's really tired and about to drop off to sleep, I'll sometimes hold her hands (not restraining her, just slowing down her flailing) until she falls asleep, and that usually works. She hated being swaddled from day one, which made me







: because DS LOVED being swaddled, for like 4 months. Actually, come to think of it, I nurse almost exclusively side lying now, especially if it's a time for her to be fallign asleep. So, there's no transfer, she just stays where she is...at night, after she's been asleep for a while I'll slide her over into the side car. She doesn't like sleeping on her tummy though yet, so no help there.

I'm so sorry to hear about your GGMa.









I missed a lot this morning, so I'm not even going to try to catch up.

Do any of your babes "talk" to you while they're nursing? K did when she was really tiny, then stopped, and in the past few days started up again; it cracks me up. She'll smile while nursing (I







that) and then start babbling while she nurses...or if she's tired, she "complains" to me until she falls asleep nursing. It's cracking me up.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Wasn't there a lesbian couple (or half of one) in our old ddc? Whatever happened to her? Tryingmommas? I seem to remember she had a rough birth or was getting induced or something?

I hope the Cheneys won't be buttheads to their own grandchild!

Harper is tired. We had the.worst.night. last night. She knew daddy wasn't in bed too, and she was up every hour. Oh, and the new bumgenius design lasted from 7-12, even double stuffed. I CAST THEM BACK INTO THE ABYSS WITH ALL MY FURY.

Ok, nap time.

argh! i always did fine with fuzzibunz stuffed with hemparoos for my dds. mikey leaks right out of those, but a swaddlebees fitted with a cover - all night baby! it's so true that different things work for different kids. Do you have any fitteds you could try with a cover? or are you an all pockets mama? or is it AIOs? sorry, i forget...see i really am 4x more spaced out than you so at least you have that!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Ange, order away. It's actually easier to plan things out if I know EXACTLY how much work I have to do. It helps me with time management since I'm OCD like that. Seriously...I have a schedule.









Speaking of schedules, Heather, I thought I saw on another thread where you said you had a spreadsheet for daily tasks that you could e-mail to people? I'm trying to rearrange my schedule to make it more functional, and always looking for ideas to help with that. If it was you, could you e-mail it to me pretty please?







:

Had a good conversation with my OB today. She had two pitocin induced deliveries, so she agreed with me whole-heartedly on wanting to avoid that. She said the practice has a less than 10% c-section rate, and that they also have a very low rate of more than a 1st degree tear, which is good. The midwives especially are really big on moving around a lot during labor, and my OB is all for that as well. Of course it's hit or miss who is going to be on call when I go in to labor, but as long as I get my OB or one of the midwives, I have a really good chance of having the birth experience that I want, at least as much as possible. She said that they traditionally start inducing at 41wks, but that if I go beyond that and things are still fine, they'll let me get to 42 without too much drama. She said they usually offer to strip membranes if things aren't moving at 41wks, and that they do everything they can to avoid major interventions. So all in all, I feel good about what may happen in about 11(!) weeks.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
argh! i always did fine with fuzzibunz stuffed with hemparoos for my dds. mikey leaks right out of those, but a swaddlebees fitted with a cover - all night baby! it's so true that different things work for different kids. Do you have any fitteds you could try with a cover? or are you an all pockets mama? or is it AIOs? sorry, i forget...see i really am 4x more spaced out than you so at least you have that!

I may just go back to FB. We never had trouble with those, but I hate snaps now that she rolls around. I have some Happy Heinys, but she is a little too small for M, so she leaked out of those. I don't have any fitteds/covers. I could pick some up used at a local shop easily enough. I like pockets because she gets mad when she actually feels wetness. What would you do about that in a fitted, add a fleece liner or something? The Kissaluvs fitted produced screeching with every wet dipe.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Speaking of schedules, Heather, I thought I saw on another thread where you said you had a spreadsheet for daily tasks that you could e-mail to people? I'm trying to rearrange my schedule to make it more functional, and always looking for ideas to help with that. If it was you, could you e-mail it to me pretty please?







:

Yup, it was me. I'll get it to you this evening when I am at the other computer. It really helps with the mundane every day stuff that doesn't get done if I don't have this list printed out. I've actually been on top of my dishes and laundry for a while now, unbelieveably. DH and I are slobs at heart (and sometimes creep back to it), and this has really helped both of us.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Awesome...thank you!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

man! Ruby just made me totally miss my baby. I wanna go home... Dang happy laughing with Daddy child....







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Amy - my doorbell just rang...thank you SOOOOOO much!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I may just go back to FB. We never had trouble with those, but I hate snaps now that she rolls around. I have some Happy Heinys, but she is a little too small for M, so she leaked out of those. I don't have any fitteds/covers. I could pick some up used at a local shop easily enough. I like pockets because she gets mad when she actually feels wetness. What would you do about that in a fitted, add a fleece liner or something? The Kissaluvs fitted produced screeching with every wet dipe.

Maybe we should go to bg headquarters, ring the doorbell and yell "pizza!", hide in the bushes outside, and then pelt wet diapers at them when they open the doors.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Ange, am I insane, or do you have blog? I could have sworn I was looking at it the other day...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Candace- I could trade up one of my hhs- I wanted to try the bgs anyhow. We double up the hhs or fbs at night and we are doing ok, but I just jinxed myself I am sure.....

Sarah- glad it got there!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Ange, am I insane, or do you have blog? I could have sworn I was looking at it the other day...

Yeah... I just started it this month though... Cause I got sick of sending email messages to the family to tell them to look at pictures... Of course, I still have to send an email message to tell them about the blog as I haven't told them all yet, but....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Candice, just saw the family photo in the park. It's SO good. Good grief y'all are gorgeous.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Candice, just saw the family photo in the park. It's SO good. Good grief y'all are gorgeous.

Oh stop...just stop...







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh stop...just stop...








:

I'm with Sarah. It is a great pic. But then I fell in love with that one of the babe.







and then Ruby made me weepy....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

okay. you know what i am finding incredibly sad? All these poor mamas posting in Parents as Partners about how they just had a babe or the babe is less than a year old, and dh is suffering a crisis and walked out. It is just really making me sad. Poor mamas and kids....







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Thats why I sometimes avoid that forum and I also sometimes avoid the sahm one too.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh stop...just stop...







:

No, seriously, that is an amazing picture.

And Ange, I'm with you







: re: all the PaP problems...but I keep going back and reading...







poor mamas, poor babies


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't get how <the other thread that must not be named> is hitting the half year mark? Aren't we doing that this month, or can I just not do math? I think Harper's turning 6 months. I think?! Will I ever have brain cells again?


I sratched my head too! I thought I read it wrong but thats what it says!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Thats why I sometimes avoid that forum and I also sometimes avoid the sahm one too.









i avoid the sahm forum too....







:







:







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
And Ange, I'm with you







: re: all the PaP problems...but I keep going back and reading...







poor mamas, poor babies

What happened to that what I love about my partner thread? Guess it got kicked to the curb....


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

It gets to me too. It really kills me to see a woman's dreams shattered like that.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I lost you all at pg 6 or so, Seriously you all need help it's like 1 week into December and theres 18 pages







.

I hit the Hanna Anderson outlet this weekend and got some great buys I just love their clothes!

We have a full blown cold here,stuffy nose and all makes it hard to nurse any one got any ideas? I was gonna try saline to thin the boogers is that ok I don't want to jump right to otc meds!

Fill me in if I missed anything important.

Welcome back meg!!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

From what I've heard, breast milk up the nose works to clear up the sniffles.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

We just make sure to suction it good during the eating times... Otherwise he is miserable.... Other than that if it gets too bad we will do the saline but man does he hate it....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I lost you all at pg 6 or so, Seriously you all need help it's like 1 week into December and theres 18 pages







.

Fill me in if I missed anything important.


Sarah got a huge order and there is a thread about her... that might be around page 15 or so.... yeah sarah!

and we were falling behind (the thread that must not be named) and so we have given up multi-quotes...







:

um, the number of brain cells lost is directly proportional to the number of children that you have. so mcimom is twice as far gone as i am.









and there have been some cd woes this morn as well...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Maybe we should go to bg headquarters, ring the doorbell and yell "pizza!", hide in the bushes outside, and then pelt wet diapers at them when they open the doors.

Or we could do the ol' flaming diaper trick!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Or we could do the ol' flaming diaper trick!

Ooooo! What about forking their yard? Or TPing? Those were favorite pasttimes of mine in high school.









Hey look! We have a house!









The outside
Victoria models the 2nd story cutout
Second story living room windows

That ledge around the top of the living room is one of my favorite features. It's about 8" wide, and we're going to put white christmas lights around it, and on two of the walls we'll put gallery frames with black and white photos of the fam (mostly the kids) and on the other wall we'll put Brad's collection of glassware from all over. I can't wait to start decorating!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I just called and placed a hold on a carseat for DD.








Moo.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

I am not sure how to post links to pics but here is my Blog site I will post new pics periodically....I cant haelp it I gotta share this cutie with the world!

www.jrbchapman.blogspot.com

hope that works


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

What? Almost to page 2?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Dude. Helen left a comment on my blog that said Talula always has a look on her face like she's "too good for human foolishness." Dh and I died laughing. I'm becoming a bigger Helen fan every day.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i am hungry
i love helen


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
We did a photo shoot yesterday. Not very successful. That Talula is a camera rebel. She ignores me when I try to get her to look at the camera.







And that kitty...







She kept running away.

BUT, we got a pretty good photo of the fam at the park. Some lady walking her dog has amazing amateur photography skills.

The pics are on my blog.







:

Candice, those pics are awesome!!! My fav of both girls is with Lula's hat off and the one of all 4 of you is beyond beautiful. Talk about getting the "right" random lady walking her dog...she captured a perfect moment


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
hmmm... Jonah laughed hysterically (huge belly laughs) while watching his brother poop on the pot.







:










Ha ha!!!! I know when Kya was potty learning, Carson would tell her good girl and clap for her. And if you were in the bathroom and just used the potty, you got a round of applause from both girls


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Wasn't there a lesbian couple (or half of one) in our old ddc? Whatever happened to her? Tryingmommas? I seem to remember she had a rough birth or was getting induced or something?

I hope the Cheneys won't be buttheads to their own grandchild!

Harper is tired. We had the.worst.night. last night. She knew daddy wasn't in bed too, and she was up every hour. Oh, and the new bumgenius design lasted from 7-12, even double stuffed. I CAST THEM BACK INTO THE ABYSS WITH ALL MY FURY.

Ok, nap time.

Oh Helen, hugs hon...have you tried Swaddlebees? They have pockets and aio's and their website is having a killer sale on seconds. You can get them half off and all they may have wrong w/ them is a little stich loose or whatever. Definetly doesn't affect the functioning of the dipe

Swaddlebees Outlet Store


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
argh! i always did fine with fuzzibunz stuffed with hemparoos for my dds. mikey leaks right out of those, but a swaddlebees fitted with a cover - all night baby! it's so true that different things work for different kids. Do you have any fitteds you could try with a cover? or are you an all pockets mama? or is it AIOs? sorry, i forget...see i really am 4x more spaced out than you so at least you have that!

LeighAnne, did you see the Swaddlebees Outlet store has some killer deals!!

Outlet Store


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I may just go back to FB. We never had trouble with those, but I hate snaps now that she rolls around. I have some Happy Heinys, but she is a little too small for M, so she leaked out of those. I don't have any fitteds/covers. I could pick some up used at a local shop easily enough. I like pockets because she gets mad when she actually feels wetness. What would you do about that in a fitted, add a fleece liner or something? The Kissaluvs fitted produced screeching with every wet dipe.


Helen, have you tried getting just some regular old fleece at the fabric store (you could even grab the scraps for less) and just cut out some fleece liners. No need to sew them and they work great! If I check to see if he's wet, the liner always feels dry, but the actual dipe is soaked. And his bum is dry.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Yup, it was me. I'll get it to you this evening when I am at the other computer. It really helps with the mundane every day stuff that doesn't get done if I don't have this list printed out. I've actually been on top of my dishes and laundry for a while now, unbelieveably. DH and I are slobs at heart (and sometimes creep back to it), and this has really helped both of us.

Heather, I wouldn't mind that list either. As we speak, there are 2 days of dishes left in the sink and about 4 loads of laundry in the process of getting done, meaning 2 piles are dirty awaiting their turn in the laundry, 1 is wet waiting for the clean dry clothes to vacate the dryer, and lastly the steadily dwindling clean pile that we are dressing from on the floor next to the bed. I need some major re-organizing of my time.....Thanks in advance!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I love Helen too.







:

Sarah, house looks great.

Jes, love the Moo.

Riki, will keep checking your blog for pics!

Nicole, breast milk or a saline *mist* worked well for us, and nursing with her sitting upright facing me or with me on my back and her laying on top of me worked well for gettign in plenty of feedings. Suction thingy was always a bust for us, never brought anything out and just made her POd. Hope Olivia feels better soon!

Don't really have much today....dad is coming this weekend to drop of Christmas presents for us all (it's a weird year, my mom is out in Pittsburgh with my aunt afer her surgery, so we won't all be together this year because I don't have any time off to make the drive for Christmas day since I just started my new job - so dad is dropping off presents, I'm giving him our presents for all of them, and we're all going to open presents on the phone this year....sigh....) - got my cards so I can get them done this weekend, we're getting a tree Sunday, and I feel like I have a lot to do before Christmas.

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sebastian had a big ol' boy first last night. I sat him in the bathtub, he splashed for a little bit, then looked down, saw his penis, and grabbed it. And a wondrous smile spread over his face.

Then he peed on himself.








:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Sebastian had a big ol' boy first last night. I sat him in the bathtub, he splashed for a little bit, then looked down, saw his penis, and grabbed it. And a wondrous smile spread over his face.

Then he peed on himself.








:









:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I hit the Hanna Anderson outlet this weekend and got some great buys I just love their clothes!

We have a full blown cold here,stuffy nose and all makes it hard to nurse any one got any ideas? I was gonna try saline to thin the boogers is that ok I don't want to jump right to otc meds!

Oh, poor Olivia! You could squirt milk right up her nose if she'll hold still for it. I like the Little Noses saline + booger sucker kit. The booger sucker is clear, so you can see what comes out. Try taking extra vitamin C yourself. My mom swears that works to help the baby fight things off. I did it when I was sick, and Harper never got sick, so who knows. But hooray for the Hanna outlet! I hope you had a fun weekend away. How'd she do?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Helen, have you tried getting just some regular old fleece at the fabric store (you could even grab the scraps for less) and just cut out some fleece liners. No need to sew them and they work great! If I check to see if he's wet, the liner always feels dry, but the actual dipe is soaked. And his bum is dry.

I don't actually own any fitteds, will check out the Swaddlebees outlet. We didn't like fitteds/covers when she was a NB because frankly we are lazy, but if it's a good overnight solution, it's worth fighting the angry rolling badger. I'll definitely do the fleece thing if we get some. Gonna give the BG one more try tonight, this time with hemp, and see if that makes a difference.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Sebastian had a big ol' boy first last night. I sat him in the bathtub, he splashed for a little bit, then looked down, saw his penis, and grabbed it. And a wondrous smile spread over his face.

Then he peed on himself.








:

Ahahahahaha! Smart boy!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Aw, you guyyyyzzzzz. Is there a blushing smilie? I am too lazy to look.

So, uh, Harper is going batcrap nuts all of a sudden. She figured out sitting upright and unassisted (with an audience at LLL, no less). Now she is suddenly impossible to settle to sleep easily. She does crawling motions on her side, or attempts to sit up from lying flat on her back. There is much chatting and fussing. Last night we just let her wear herself out between us in bed. Nursing didn't work, and over the shoulder time didn't work. She slept eventually, I guess?! I really have no idea how long it took her to go out, because I was out first. She was lying there kicking and blowing raspberries and "talking." Then she woke a few times to nurse, and woke me up a few other times with the fake crawling business. Eh, whatever. At least I had a week of better sleep in there somewhere. The 26 week developmental thinger must be starting with a bang. It's definitely time to sidecar a crib, I think.

Do your husbands/partners read parenting books or just rely on what you tell them? Last night I told him he has to read NCSS too. I can't possibly get him on the same page unless he does. He liked the ideas I mentioned briefly, but there's no follow-through. He changed her diaper when we were having a tough time settling her, and he started doing "ups and downs" with her (she pulls to a stand, sits down, repeat, totally loves this) on the changing table. Sorry, this is in direct violation of "Shhh, shhh, sleepytime!"


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ha ha!!!! I know when Kya was potty learning, Carson would tell her good girl and clap for her. And if you were in the bathroom and just used the potty, you got a round of applause from both girls









Oh yes, we get that as well. If I go to the bathroom, he will run over when he hears the toilet flush and say "you did it! give me high five"







And when I am balancing the books on quicken and it kachings, telling me that I just spent money, Christian says "Good Job mommy". And then you have to go "yeah, mommy spent all the money!"


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I lost you all at pg 6 or so, Seriously you all need help it's like 1 week into December and theres 18 pages







.


You know, there is a thread in The Tribe section about MDC addiction. I joined.







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, and the other new thing - she throws her arms around my neck when I pick her up. Awwwww. Although this is quickly followed by grabbing my ears and hair. She's all about grabbing people's ears now.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I am not sure how to post links to pics but here is my Blog site I will post new pics periodically....I cant haelp it I gotta share this cutie with the world!

www.jrbchapman.blogspot.com

hope that works

I stopped by. He is adorable.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Sebastian had a big ol' boy first last night. I sat him in the bathtub, he splashed for a little bit, then looked down, saw his penis, and grabbed it. And a wondrous smile spread over his face.

Then he peed on himself.








:

Yup. That's a boy. Just wait until he is having his nakey time and wants to help you cook... And you have to wash his hands every 5 seconds cause he keeps grabbing himself and then trying to touch the food.. Or he needs to hold it whiole watching a TV show...







: And currently he is also looking for the whole in the middle.







I promise you, that penis fascination is an inborn trait. We are currently in the process of teaching about privacy... Don't mind if he does it, I just don't need to see the thing get tortured the way it does....







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I just called and placed a hold on a carseat for DD.








Moo.

LOVE the cow print! Totally adorable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I am not sure how to post links to pics but here is my Blog site I will post new pics periodically....I cant haelp it I gotta share this cutie with the world!

www.jrbchapman.blogspot.com

hope that works

I bookmarked your blog, and will check back for photos.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
LeighAnne, did you see the Swaddlebees Outlet store has some killer deals!!

Outlet Store


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Oh Helen, hugs hon...have you tried Swaddlebees?
Swaddlebees Outlet Store

I'd like you all to meet Kelly, our very own Swaddlebees rep.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I love Helen too.







:

Don't we all?









Quote:

Sarah, house looks great.
Thanks! We're so happy to be in. Now we just need to get settled before Jackson gets here, otherwise it'll never happen. Also, thank you so much for the chore list. It's awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Sebastian had a big ol' boy first last night. I sat him in the bathtub, he splashed for a little bit, then looked down, saw his penis, and grabbed it. And a wondrous smile spread over his face.

Then he peed on himself.








:









Oh good grief...THIS is what I have to look forward to?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Do your husbands/partners read parenting books or just rely on what you tell them? Last night I told him he has to read NCSS too. I can't possibly get him on the same page unless he does. He liked the ideas I mentioned briefly, but there's no follow-through. He changed her diaper when we were having a tough time settling her, and he started doing "ups and downs" with her (she pulls to a stand, sits down, repeat, totally loves this) on the changing table. Sorry, this is in direct violation of "Shhh, shhh, sleepytime!"

Brad doesn't read anything re: parenting, but he knows that I will, and he is also ultra-receptive to talk to me about it and figure out what is going to work for our family. It's a huge help. He's pretty much open to anything, and luckily isn't stubborn enough to insist we do things that I'm TOTALLY against, i.e. CIO, circumcision, spanking. His ex is super-duper mainstream (to the point of crinkling her nose when I changed Samantha's CD in front of her one day and then *gasp* tried to get her to nurse) so that's what he knew from parenting when we met. He never spanked the girls, just because he couldn't live with himself if he knew he had made them cry, but he would flick them on the head if they were ultra crabby and not paying any attention whatsoever and were going to get hurt. He's such a mellow guy by nature that the spanking thing was an easy no-no. CIO is a bigger battle, only because he's impervious to a baby's cries, and his mother raised him to believe that if you did not make a baby cry itself to sleep, the baby would learn to control you. Um, no. Sam doesn't cry herself to sleep, and yet last night she slept from 7:30-2, and 2:15 to 8:30. Yep, she's a vindictive little squirt.









I do occassionally have to remind him about "quiet time" though, Helen. He loves to wrestle with the girls and unfortunately the way the schedules worked out, his only wrestling time was after he got home from work, which happened to be right before bed on weeknights. He's content now to read to them with silly voices.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh, and the other new thing - she throws her arms around my neck when I pick her up. Awwwww. Although this is quickly followed by grabbing my ears and hair. She's all about grabbing people's ears now.

Too cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Yup. That's a boy. Just wait until he is having his nakey time and wants to help you cook... And you have to wash his hands every 5 seconds cause he keeps grabbing himself and then trying to touch the food.. Or he needs to hold it whiole watching a TV show...







: And currently he is also looking for the whole in the middle.







I promise you, that penis fascination is an inborn trait. We are currently in the process of teaching about privacy... Don't mind if he does it, I just don't need to see the thing get tortured the way it does....







:

We're dealing with this with Sydney. I just remind her to please contain it to her room or the bathroom, but I've never told her it's bad or dirty or evil. She's a 4 year old kid and she's curious. Unfortunately her mom saw her one day and spanked her for it.







So now Sydney's terrified to touch *anything* below her waist. Poor baby.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Sebastian had a big ol' boy first last night. I sat him in the bathtub, he splashed for a little bit, then looked down, saw his penis, and grabbed it. And a wondrous smile spread over his face.

Then he peed on himself.








:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Brad doesn't read anything re: parenting, but he knows that I will, and he is also ultra-receptive to talk to me about it and figure out what is going to work for our family. It's a huge help. He's pretty much open to anything, and luckily isn't stubborn enough to insist we do things that I'm TOTALLY against, i.e. CIO, circumcision, spanking. His ex is super-duper mainstream (to the point of crinkling her nose when I changed Samantha's CD in front of her one day and then *gasp* tried to get her to nurse) so that's what he knew from parenting when we met. He never spanked the girls, just because he couldn't live with himself if he knew he had made them cry, but he would flick them on the head if they were ultra crabby and not paying any attention whatsoever and were going to get hurt. He's such a mellow guy by nature that the spanking thing was an easy no-no. CIO is a bigger battle, only because he's impervious to a baby's cries, and his mother raised him to believe that if you did not make a baby cry itself to sleep, the baby would learn to control you. Um, no. Sam doesn't cry herself to sleep, and yet last night she slept from 7:30-2, and 2:15 to 8:30. Yep, she's a vindictive little squirt.









I do occassionally have to remind him about "quiet time" though, Helen. He loves to wrestle with the girls and unfortunately the way the schedules worked out, his only wrestling time was after he got home from work, which happened to be right before bed on weeknights. He's content now to read to them with silly voices.









Jon is kind of the same way in that he doesn't read about parenting. He parents by instinct, and occasionally listens to what his mother says (which is typically fine by me). I am the one who reads about parenting. There are things i didn't battle him to the death on. Only one of those do I regret. I still wish we could CD but I understand the problem with it for DH-- right now we must have 5 loads of laundry waiting to be washed and we don't have machines in our apartment (they're in the building). So obviously we have laundry issues.








I have been surprised by what we have agreed on. No light up battery toys, no TV, delayed vax (at least that's the story this week), no baby buckets, possible montessori school, etc.

Re: quiet time. Last night at 10pm I had gotten P to sleep. DH and P are in bed, I am getting ready for bed. P must have woken up, kind of, because I hear DH giving him raspberries on his stomach and talking to him. I was like-- hey! He needs to sleep! Quiet time not play time! Oh well.

Sarah-- do you think Brad is a different parent this time around than with S and V?

And re: previous wives. SS's mother bf him for 2 years. That's cool. And they co-slept. But what is weird is that she only bf her younger son (w/ her new h) for 6 weeks and didn't cosleep.







: regression, I think!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, I have to get some stuff done at work today but I am behind. So...

I love Helen too!
Jes, cool carseat. We have the decathlon, which I think is the same but had an infant insert. We really like it. Except we have a sedan, and it's installed in the middle, and DH is whining taht it's hard for him to get P in and out, so I think we're going to have to put it on the outboard.

I agree about Parents as Partners. There was also a thread in UC where the woman (very preg) was kicked out of her apt and didn't even know where she was going to be able to birth.

Sarah, I think the 13th will work. PM me re: what time you're thinking of (though I know it isn't totally up to you).

Amy-- I don't remember what post it was which made me want to ask, but what is your DH"s occupation? If you don't mind mentioning.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Sarah-- do you think Brad is a different parent this time around than with S and V?

And re: previous wives. SS's mother bf him for 2 years. That's cool. And they co-slept. But what is weird is that she only bf her younger son (w/ her new h) for 6 weeks and didn't cosleep.







: regression, I think!

I think he is in some ways. I know he's more AP now, but that's because he's allowed to parent the way he feels is right, whereas his ex called all the shots. Plus, it's a lot easier to be a mellow, laid-back parent when you're not being told what to do all the time, KWIM?

He's an amazing dad, no matter who his baby mama is.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

So, Philip is a crazy kid and we are in love with him. Last night we got a cylindrical tin for a holiday gift from the newspaper (?? I don't know why they sent it). It had picture on the outside. I put a few coffee beans in it and gave it to P to play with. He was bouncing it on his legs, his feet, his hands. When he would drop it on his feet he would hold it there or try to bounce it back up to his head. He's so much fun. I, of course, think he's a genius.

Like Harper maybe, he pulls my hair, my glasses, my neck skin (? very uncomfortable).

The other day I took P to see SS's winter music concert. I wore him in the mei tai, which was cool, and he fell asleep for a bit. So many people commented on how cute (and big) he is. What kind of amused me was that SS's mother wouldn't even look at P even though he was like a foot away from her staring at her. She must not be human. Who _doesn't_ look at a cute baby that is looking at you? Weirdo!

everyone have a good day.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Do your husbands/partners read parenting books or just rely on what you tell them? Last night I told him he has to read NCSS too. I can't possibly get him on the same page unless he does. He liked the ideas I mentioned briefly, but there's no follow-through. He changed her diaper when we were having a tough time settling her, and he started doing "ups and downs" with her (she pulls to a stand, sits down, repeat, totally loves this) on the changing table. Sorry, this is in direct violation of "Shhh, shhh, sleepytime!"

Occasionally my dh will pick up one of the books... Usually it is me telling him about it though. But I have noticed a Dr. Sears book in the bathroom the last week....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We're dealing with this with Sydney. I just remind her to please contain it to her room or the bathroom, but I've never told her it's bad or dirty or evil. She's a 4 year old kid and she's curious. Unfortunately her mom saw her one day and spanked her for it.







So now Sydney's terrified to touch *anything* below her waist. Poor baby.

Sheesh. That's horrible. Gonna give them a complex. No, I tell him he can do it all he wants... Just not so much in front of me... But I am actually curious to know when his foreskin seperates







: and as I know more about penises then my dh does... I sure hope he knows who to ask about that foreskin.







I keep trying to get dh to read the books on that but... yeah, well...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

o, I love Helen too!







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
We just make sure to suction it good during the eating times... Otherwise he is miserable.... Other than that if it gets too bad we will do the saline but man does he hate it....

J.C's got the sniffles too. He sounds like a piggy when he's nursing, cuz he's pulling off to breath, then eating some more and he kinda oinks









Yesterday it was more of a runny nose and he could still breath fine, but over night its become a little more sticky. So Im gonna try the saline, suctions, then breastmilk all at once and see if we can't knock this out.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Ooooo! What about forking their yard? Or TPing? Those were favorite pasttimes of mine in high school.









Hey look! We have a house!









The outside
Victoria models the 2nd story cutout
Second story living room windows

That ledge around the top of the living room is one of my favorite features. It's about 8" wide, and we're going to put white christmas lights around it, and on two of the walls we'll put gallery frames with black and white photos of the fam (mostly the kids) and on the other wall we'll put Brad's collection of glassware from all over. I can't wait to start decorating!









Sarah!! That house is gorgeousomoso!!! So beautiful! Is the living room open all the way to the ceiling on the second floor? That makes it so airy and those windows will bring in so much natural light. So pretty and I love the image of how you'll decorate it. Love the lights idea. We put white christmas lights around our bed. We have a black wrought-iron (sp?) bed frame w/ head and foot boards w/ 4 posts that connect, kinda like a canopy type. Its so pretty with just those lit. Plus, I want to find some sheers for the frame, when we moved ours got ruined.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I just called and placed a hold on a carseat for DD.








Moo.

Jes, I love that carseat!! I was looking at their website and saw that they have college football team covers. JasN went to Miss State so we're big fans, but they only have Univ of Miss, our rivals









When are you gonna get the seat?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep...the ceiling goes all the way up. It's 10' at the front of the house (the entire house has 10' ceilings) and then vaults to 20' at the other side of the living room. And the second story windows make a HUGE difference in the amount of light in there. It rocks. I usually don't have to turn any lights on (except the bathroom) until about 4:30pm these days.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I am not sure how to post links to pics but here is my Blog site I will post new pics periodically....I cant haelp it I gotta share this cutie with the world!

www.jrbchapman.blogspot.com

hope that works

Riki, those pics are adorable!! My fav is the small one that must be the avatar, its right under the title of your blog.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Dude. Helen left a comment on my blog that said Talula always has a look on her face like she's "too good for human foolishness." Dh and I died laughing. I'm becoming a bigger Helen fan every day.

Im a huge Helen fan myself.







: When Im reading up on blogs our just from here, I always tell dh "you've got to here this, she's so witty" and dh is like "who is she" He doesn't understand


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Don't really have much today....dad is coming this weekend to drop of Christmas presents for us all (it's a weird year, my mom is out in Pittsburgh with my aunt afer her surgery, so we won't all be together this year because I don't have any time off to make the drive for Christmas day since I just started my new job - so dad is dropping off presents, I'm giving him our presents for all of them, and we're all going to open presents on the phone this year....sigh....) - got my cards so I can get them done this weekend, we're getting a tree Sunday, and I feel like I have a lot to do before Christmas.

Have a good day, everyone!

Heather, thats a bummer about family and Christmas. Opening presents over the phone is a cool idea though!! I think we might do that with my parents who are in Cali. Thanks for the idea


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Sebastian had a big ol' boy first last night. I sat him in the bathtub, he splashed for a little bit, then looked down, saw his penis, and grabbed it. And a wondrous smile spread over his face.

Then he peed on himself.








:









laughup


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yep...the ceiling goes all the way up. It's 10' at the front of the house (the entire house has 10' ceilings) and then vaults to 20' at the other side of the living room. And the second story windows make a HUGE difference in the amount of light in there. It rocks. I usually don't have to turn any lights on (except the bathroom) until about 4:30pm these days.










My ceiling in my living room does the same thing. It's nice cause it makes it so open.... The house is really cute by the way...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
My ceiling in my living room does the same thing. It's nice cause it makes it so open.... The house is really cute by the way...

Thanks! We like it too.









Amy - my dad is coming to drop off dining room chairs on Sunday and I'll give him his coffee then. He's gonna LOVE it.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

I don't actually own any fitteds, will check out the Swaddlebees outlet. We didn't like fitteds/covers when she was a NB because frankly we are lazy, but if it's a good overnight solution, it's worth fighting the angry rolling badger. I'll definitely do the fleece thing if we get some. Gonna give the BG one more try tonight, this time with hemp, and see if that makes a difference.


No, I didn'tmean for fitteds, I mean for aio's and pockets. I will use a rectangular piece of fleece and lie it in the dipe between the bootie and the dipe like you would an insert, but on the outside. It works great. We have both fitteds and aio's/pockets but Im feeling the pocket love and are phasing out the fitteds. I have some nice wool covers if anyone's interested


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Amy-- I don't remember what post it was which made me want to ask, but what is your DH"s occupation? If you don't mind mentioning.

Bob is a physical thrpst. He is part owner in a group of clinics. Since he has been out of school for over 12 years, he is a senior clinician w several certificatns etc.

We have started the body is private talk w dd1. I have a few books to read to her about it. But mainly not for her curiousity, but I dont want someone touching her so we are talking that up alot. I cannot believe someone spanked for that! I worked w a girl who now at age 36 still has issues with down there. She had a yeast infection but was afraid to look or touch down there because her parents taught her it was bad just like that.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Aw, you guyyyyzzzzz. Is there a blushing smilie? I am too lazy to look.

So, uh, Harper is going batcrap nuts all of a sudden. She figured out sitting upright and unassisted (with an audience at LLL, no less). Now she is suddenly impossible to settle to sleep easily. She does crawling motions on her side, or attempts to sit up from lying flat on her back. There is much chatting and fussing. Last night we just let her wear herself out between us in bed. Nursing didn't work, and over the shoulder time didn't work. She slept eventually, I guess?! I really have no idea how long it took her to go out, because I was out first. She was lying there kicking and blowing raspberries and "talking." Then she woke a few times to nurse, and woke me up a few other times with the fake crawling business. Eh, whatever. At least I had a week of better sleep in there somewhere. The 26 week developmental thinger must be starting with a bang. It's definitely time to sidecar a crib, I think.

Do your husbands/partners read parenting books or just rely on what you tell them? Last night I told him he has to read NCSS too. I can't possibly get him on the same page unless he does. He liked the ideas I mentioned briefly, but there's no follow-through. He changed her diaper when we were having a tough time settling her, and he started doing "ups and downs" with her (she pulls to a stand, sits down, repeat, totally loves this) on the changing table. Sorry, this is in direct violation of "Shhh, shhh, sleepytime!"

How cute about her blowing the raspberries







: J.C's doing that too and its a total crack up. But also a little wet









About dh's reading parenting stuff...I knew JasN was really on the same page as me, when I walked by the bathroom and saw him on the john reading "Mothering"


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Phew! All you right-coasters drum up the pages while we left-coasters are sleeeeeping. Shyaaaa.

OK... off the top of my head:

- Bastion is so damn cute. Holy crap. I love him.
- Add me to the Helen Fan Club. Every time I read her posts and/or blog, I feel just a *little* bit smarter, funnier, and edgier. Plus, a little less alone as a mama who doesn't always feel like a squishy ball of maternal serenity. If that makes any sense. Have Zellweger bring me a bottle of merlot -- I think I need some lubrication to explain myself on that one.
- I am TOTALLY getting the cow print Britax, too. I think I've pushed the infant car seat envelope too far... I better just suck it up and order it.
- Swaddlebees Outlet?? Hellzyeah!

OK, emotional night last night. My Grandmother's 90th birthday party is tomorrow and my whole fam-damily is migrating north for the event. Grandma is the definition of Matriarch. Cool lady -- put herself through college during the depression (took 7 years to do), married late but still had 7 kids. Husband died when the youngest was 2. Went to work. All kids raised & graduated from college and are pretty darn successful folks. So that's the background. Anyway, my sister was on the fence about coming over for it from western Washington. They don't have a lot of money right now, so she was just going to drive. Well, with the snow on the pass she doesn't want to do that. So, my Mom and I decided we'd just buy her a ticket. It was really hard for my sis to accept that -- it's expensive. Took a lot of tears and a lot of feeling like junk on all sides, but she finally took the offer. Hooray! So she and my niece are flying in tonight and I'm so glad. Sooooo glad.

Gyaaa. When will emotional thoughts not make me leak breastmilk anymore??? It's rick-diculous.

And... my adorable husband arrives tomorrow! Hooray for our little family, reunited on our native soil again.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

We're dealing with this with Sydney. I just remind her to please contain it to her room or the bathroom, but I've never told her it's bad or dirty or evil. She's a 4 year old kid and she's curious. Unfortunately her mom saw her one day and spanked her for it.







So now Sydney's terrified to touch *anything* below her waist. Poor baby.


Kya does the same thing. She turned 4 in August. I just told her if she wants to do that she needs to be in her room, cuz its private, just for her. I also saw her use a round toy and she rolled on it back and forth. I told her "um, honey we don't use toys cuz we could hurt our 'girl gear' (thats what dh calls it)"







But then again, some use toys


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Kya does the same thing. She turned 4 in August. I just told her if she wants to do that she needs to be in her room, cuz its private, just for her. I also saw her use a round toy and she rolled on it back and forth. I told her "um, honey we don't use toys cuz we could hurt our 'girl gear' (thats what dh calls it)"







But then again, some use toys









My niece used to pull the







out of herself. Man, it hurt me just looking at it. I didn't know it could be so stretchy down there...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
.

We have started the body is private talk w dd1. I have a few books to read to her about it. But mainly not for her curiousity, but I dont want someone touching her so we are talking that up alot. I cannot believe someone spanked for that! I worked w a girl who now at age 36 still has issues with down there. She had a yeast infection but was afraid to look or touch down there because her parents taught her it was bad just like that.

I totally understand the upfront knowledge that her body is her own to touch and no one else can touch her that way. That poor woman. I can't imagine the hang ups she must have.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
And... my adorable husband arrives tomorrow! Hooray for our little family, reunited on our native soil again.

Thats so great about your sis coming to the birthday







and Congrats on having hubby return home! Yay!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
My niece used to pull the







out of herself. Man, it hurt me just looking at it. I didn't know it could be so stretchy down there...
























laughup


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Ange, have you thought about what you senior name will be? I can't think of anything...Im totally drawing a blank. Not like the $2.50 to change it will break me, but I wanna be really witty and I feel like a total dork.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Phew! All you right-coasters drum up the pages while we left-coasters are sleeeeeping. Shyaaaa.

OK... off the top of my head:

- Bastion is so damn cute. Holy crap. I love him.
- Add me to the Helen Fan Club. Every time I read her posts and/or blog, I feel just a *little* bit smarter, funnier, and edgier. Plus, a little less alone as a mama who doesn't always feel like a squishy ball of maternal serenity. If that makes any sense. Have Zellweger bring me a bottle of merlot -- I think I need some lubrication to explain myself on that one.
- I am TOTALLY getting the cow print Britax, too. I think I've pushed the infant car seat envelope too far... I better just suck it up and order it.
- Swaddlebees Outlet?? Hellzyeah!

OK, emotional night last night. My Grandmother's 90th birthday party is tomorrow and my whole fam-damily is migrating north for the event. Grandma is the definition of Matriarch. Cool lady -- put herself through college during the depression (took 7 years to do), married late but still had 7 kids. Husband died when the youngest was 2. Went to work. All kids raised & graduated from college and are pretty darn successful folks. So that's the background. Anyway, my sister was on the fence about coming over for it from western Washington. They don't have a lot of money right now, so she was just going to drive. Well, with the snow on the pass she doesn't want to do that. So, my Mom and I decided we'd just buy her a ticket. It was really hard for my sis to accept that -- it's expensive. Took a lot of tears and a lot of feeling like junk on all sides, but she finally took the offer. Hooray! So she and my niece are flying in tonight and I'm so glad. Sooooo glad.

Gyaaa. When will emotional thoughts not make me leak breastmilk anymore??? It's rick-diculous.

And... my adorable husband arrives tomorrow! Hooray for our little family, reunited on our native soil again.

Stop being jet-lagged and get on the right time-zone!









Lubrication or Libation







? You have me thinking of the kiddos pulling on their what-nots









Glad you are going to see your sister...







: Half my immediate family is gone (all the men actually) so I truly try to appreciate the time I have with my sister and mother... Though there are times when my mother drives me batty still...







For example, did I tell this story? so mom has always talked about how i walked at 6 months and she took me to the dr and the dr said what is she doing and mom says well, she is walking now and she put me down and a walked across the room. so why does she tell me a couple nights ago: well, see what really happened is you wanted me to pick you up and i didn't want to. so i walked away and you tried to pull yourself up on me and then just ended up walking across the room after me. now the fact that i walked at 6 months depresses me.







geeze mom, so the only reason i did that was b/c i needed some attention and you refused to give it to me huh? yeah, my kids aren't walking anytime soon then.







: sheesh.

Sorry, that got depressing... YEAH FOR HUSBANDS!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey Ange, have you thought about what you senior name will be? I can't think of anything...Im totally drawing a blank. Not like the $2.50 to change it will break me, but I wanna be really witty and I feel like a total dork.

No, can't think of anything... Probably be another 1000 post before I do... But I have been thinking of doing something else....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Did y'all notice that we are +20 posts ahead of said not mentioned thread. I think I accomplished that myself in the last 5 minutes


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Stop being jet-lagged and get on the right time-zone!









Lubrication or Libation







? You have me thinking of the kiddos pulling on their what-nots









Glad you are going to see your sister...







: Half my immediate family is gone (all the men actually) so I truly try to appreciate the time I have with my sister and mother... Though there are times when my mother drives me batty still...







For example, did I tell this story? so mom has always talked about how i walked at 6 months and she took me to the dr and the dr said what is she doing and mom says well, she is walking now and she put me down and a walked across the room. so why does she tell me a couple nights ago: well, see what really happened is you wanted me to pick you up and i didn't want to. so i walked away and you tried to pull yourself up on me and then just ended up walking across the room after me. now the fact that i walked at 6 months depresses me.







geeze mom, so the only reason i did that was b/c i needed some attention and you refused to give it to me huh? yeah, my kids aren't walking anytime soon then.







: sheesh.

Sorry, that got depressing... YEAH FOR HUSBANDS!









First, have to







at the thought of K-Y Jelly









And second, hugs Ange, that sucks


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Did y'all notice that we are +20 posts ahead of said not mentioned thread. I think I accomplished that myself in the last 5 minutes

















: Proper motivation.







i'm liking this smilie right now... and this one







: don't know why... starting to remember some of the shortcuts and not always having to look at the list....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Kya does the same thing. She turned 4 in August. I just told her if she wants to do that she needs to be in her room, cuz its private, just for her. I also saw her use a round toy and she rolled on it back and forth. I told her "um, honey we don't use toys cuz we could hurt our 'girl gear' (thats what dh calls it)"







But then again, some use toys









Yes, some do.







:

Megan - your grandmother sounds a lot like mine, except mind is freakishly young.







Mamaw will be just 71 in February, and she has 4 children, 8 grandchildren, and so far 5 great-grandchildren, with three more on the way. My cousin and I are pregnant (she's due in July and has the CUTEST.SON.EVER...see?) and my uncles are waiting for their child. Mamaw was born right after the Depression, and has been a penny pincher ever since, which is probably how she ended up with almost 10mil in the bank. She got married at 18, had her first baby at 19, then another at 21, then 23, then 25, and then got her teaching certificate and became a first grade teacher. She waited until her youngest was in law school, and then found it was the perfect time for her to go, as Papaw was close to retiring. She put herself through, and has gone on to become one of the most influential women in the state of TN.

Here are remarks made about her, honoring her for 24 years of service to the Women's Political Caucus in Nashville. She's my hero, and that of every other woman in our family. She rocks.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

can't see the link sarah... says


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

okay. enough! gotta get some work done... back in like...um, an hour







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
No, can't think of anything... Probably be another 1000 post before I do... But I have been thinking of doing something else....









Ok, so now Im intriged. (is there a u in intriuged) now both ways look wrong to me......need more coffee


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Kelly, I'm pretty sure you single-handedly put us over the top of those-who-shall-not-be-named.







Also, what's your favorite movie?

Ange - how sad.









Megan - yay for husbands returning home! Don't get pregnant!







:







Sorry, in a VERY weird mood today. Probably 'cause Brad and I have both been so busy/crappy feeling that it's been, oh, two weeks.







That's a VERY long time in my world.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok, so now Im intriged. (is there a u in intriuged) now both ways look wrong to me......need more coffee









intrigued.









I LOVE that Mac OSX has a built in spelling/grammar check, so every time I type, it puts a red dotted line under anything that is wrong. Pretty handy since all my schoolwork is online.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: Proper motivation.







i'm liking this smilie right now... and this one







: don't know why... starting to remember some of the shortcuts and not always having to look at the list....


You know when your addicted to MDC when you don't need the smilie list.

Um, My Name is Kelly Smith and Im addicted to MDC...

Hello Kelly (said in unison from the whole group)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Courtesy of one of the ads on Helen's blog:

This makes me want to yell "giddyup!"


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Ange, yup, I meant "lubrication." Haven't you ever heard of alcohol being referred to as "the social lubricant"? It's sooooo true.

Sarah, I shall refrain from being impregnated







I'm not as spicy as some of you guys, so not a big deal.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Courtesy of one of the ads on Helen's blog:

This makes me want to yell "giddyup!"









giddyup









I can't believe that!! When did we as a society get so lazy that we can't hold our own childs hand to help them walk?!!







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
intrigued.









I LOVE that Mac OSX has a built in spelling/grammar check, so every time I type, it puts a red dotted line under anything that is wrong. Pretty handy since all my schoolwork is online.









I was looking for that feature on my computer and apparently it doesn't exist.

Ange, you're right. The more children I have has affected my brains ability to function.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

So how many brain cells do I have since I've only cooked two of my 4 children? Inquiring minds...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
So how many brain cells do I have since I've only cooked two of my 4 children? Inquiring minds...

They're still your kids, they still steal brain cells.









So I don't think we're going to get that seat after all. DH is NOT impressed with the price tag. And I found one that's got all the same features but is $120 less. The Sunshine Kids Radian, and it's got a steel frame, and it can be folded up when it's not in use. So I think we're going to go with that one. It can even tether rear-facing, which was the big selling point to me. The only thing the Britax has that the Radian doesn't is the name and the cow fabric. If I were rich, I'd pay the extra for the cute cow print, but I'm not... I am going to go look at them tomorrow morning. I'll decide which one we're getting then.

Katie slept for a few hours on her tummy last night. Of course, I had to rub her back for half an hour to get her to stay there, but she did sleep well, and so did I. I think we're going to keep trying it.

I have to go to DH's cousin's house this morning to fix her printer. I have NO idea what she does to that thing, but I have to fix it every time she uses it.







:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I was looking for that feature on my computer and apparently it doesn't exist.

Ange, you're right. The more children I have has affected my brains ability to function.


I have something with my mozilla that spell checks everything. I honestly couldn't tell you what it is though. My brother put it on there, i'll ask him and let any of you who use mozilla that want to you


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

You ladies move fast. It makes me forget everything I might have had to say.

Megan, welcome back to the Pacific NW. Hooray for social lubricants!

Dh reading parenting stuff...not really, just the homeschooling stuff. I think he trusts me with baby stuff because I've done it before and Tania is so healthy and wonderful. But homeschooling was something new to both of us, so...maybe that's the difference. Sometimes he'll see stuff in the news about bfing or cding or co-sleeping or vaxes and he'll show it to me.

Oh, *Amy*, have you read Protecting the Gift and The Gift of Fear? They're by Gavin de Becker, and they're about how to protect your children from abuse and harm. I found the books to be helpful. He has an instinctual approach, which I really appreciated. And he points out how unlikely it is that your imagined worst scenario will ever happen...you have to not waste your fear on that. And he talks about how you wreck your kids' instincts by doing things like making them hug people when they don't want to...all stuff that I agree with.

Anywho...







:

My baby is cute.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Also, I wish I could afford that cow carseat. It would be absurd though, since we never drive. BUT, remember how I was complaining about how we couldn't afford to get a new one? One of the MDC Portland moms is giving me one.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Daaaaang, I'm gone for like an hour and you guys get 4 pages? Step slowly away...

I made a mom at Kindermusik show me how to do a back carry in a wrap. Muahahaha.

The husband & reading thing: It's not that we're on different pages about decisions. That's been very pleasant actually. He's down with AP naturally. He did read the Sears Baby Book after we brought her home, but I wished he'd read it earlier. He also looked up the benefits of breastmilk the other day after she didn't get sick when I was. I guess it made him curious. But I'm always finding articles that are interesting, and I can never get him to commit the time to read. Maybe I over-research. I just like to know as much as possible. It helps normalize things for me when I'm at the end of my rope some days. The thing with NCSS is that both parties need to understand and follow the plan. It stinks because he usually doesn't get home until 7 or 7:30, so he'd barely see her awake. Hence the riling baby up before bed fun. I guess in general I feel like childcare and decision making is 90% me, although at least he's not fighting me on decisions while doing no research, that would stink more.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Anywho...







:

My baby is cute.


Yes, yes she is


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I have something with my mozilla that spell checks everything. I honestly couldn't tell you what it is though. My brother put it on there, i'll ask him and let any of you who use mozilla that want to you










My dh totally loves Mozilla. I guess Im just used to Internet Explorer. I don't wanna switch







:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

re: DHs/DPs reading things.. My DH hasn't read a thing. He won't. I've tried giving him info etc. But he refuses to read it. SO, if he disagrees with what I am doing then I ask him for his information etc. and he never gives me anything so it just dissolves....


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
My dh totally loves Mozilla. I guess Im just used to Internet Explorer. I don't wanna switch







:


I love Mozilla as well







my fav is the multiple tabs-- love it!! hehe


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
.

Do your husbands/partners read parenting books or just rely on what you tell them? Last night I told him he has to read NCSS too. I can't possibly get him on the same page unless he does. He liked the ideas I mentioned briefly, but there's no follow-through. He changed her diaper when we were having a tough time settling her, and he started doing "ups and downs" with her (she pulls to a stand, sits down, repeat, totally loves this) on the changing table. Sorry, this is in direct violation of "Shhh, shhh, sleepytime!"

no reading, yes violating shhh time. bastard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Jes, I love that carseat!! I was looking at their website and saw that they have college football team covers. JasN went to Miss State so we're big fans, but they only have Univ of Miss, our rivals









When are you gonna get the seat?

we just got this one

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
intrigued.









I LOVE that Mac OSX has a built in spelling/grammar check, so every time I type, it puts a red dotted line under anything that is wrong. Pretty handy since all my schoolwork is online.









me too. it rocks.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

but







:














:















Jonah is 6 months today!







:







:







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

happy 6 months!!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Hi guys. I got here at Sarah's a few minutes ago and Sarah was taking Samantha to the hospital. She rolled off the sofa and was doing a weak cry and getting listless. Then she sort of conked out. So this has not been the best timing. I will update as I know more info, or maybe Sarah will be back soon. She said the hospital is only a few blocks away. Poor little baby







: Sure hope she's okay.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Ooh goodness, prayers to Sarah. I let Ds fall off the bed a few weeks ago and he landed into the space heater. Luckily he didnt burn himself but he had a huge goose egg on his head and I felt like the worse momma in the world. I about resigned. I hopw Sam is okay.

I have a question for mommas here. I start school in the spring. Its night classes and the such and a few a week but I will have to leave ds. Dh might be able to watch him if he cant due to other cercumstances I have another lady (an MDC momma) who offered to watch him. But my concern is with nursing him, he dosent take a bottle really he hasnt gotten the hang of it yet, I can pump profecentlly but its a PITA to find time to do it. But Ds has started to really take to solids. Could I just leave him a meal (I make his food) to eat while I am gone and nurse him before and when I get home. Does that sound okay? and when can I give him teething biscuts or those bitter biscuts (organic of course)? And water? he has tried it in a bottle while eating solids at dinner and it didnt seem to affect him. Okay thats a lot of questions.

TIA


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 

we just got this one



We've got that one and this one


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I love Mozilla as well







my fav is the multiple tabs-- love it!! hehe

Thats exactly what he likes too!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

OOoh. I hope Sam is OK. Please keep us update...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I love Mozilla as well







my fav is the multiple tabs-- love it!! hehe

I do multi-tab in IE and in my sbcglobal/at&t browsers...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
happy 6 months!!

Thanks! Can you believe it has been half a year?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
no reading, yes violating shhh time. bastard.

we just got this one

me too. it rocks.

Love that seat!! So Cute. Now I really love them, but alas our funds are meager


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
but







:














:















Jonah is 6 months today!







:







:







:










Happy 6 Months Jonah!!!!!!!!!





















:





















:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Hi guys. I got here at Sarah's a few minutes ago and Sarah was taking Samantha to the hospital. She rolled off the sofa and was doing a weak cry and getting listless. Then she sort of conked out. So this has not been the best timing. I will update as I know more info, or maybe Sarah will be back soon. She said the hospital is only a few blocks away. Poor little baby







: Sure hope she's okay.

Oh no... Please let Sam be okay.... And keep Sarah and Jackson as stress free as possible....







:


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Those Britiax are awsome but $3-400 is killer, I know it will last many babies unless god forbid we are in an accident, but I cant bring myself to spen that money, maybe someday. I wish they would make a cool boys seat cover though they have the cutsey girls ones. I'd like something with dinosaurs or knights on it. I guess I will have to make it. Lol ds is watching baby einstine and everyt time these pinguins come on he gets all agatated its kinda cool to see him react like that thought its not cool that he is agitated, but just to know he has likes and dislikes it neat. I wonder what it is about it that ticks him off. Anyway we are going swimming this morning so I gotta go get the stuff ready.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Hi guys. I got here at Sarah's a few minutes ago and Sarah was taking Samantha to the hospital. She rolled off the sofa and was doing a weak cry and getting listless. Then she sort of conked out. So this has not been the best timing. I will update as I know more info, or maybe Sarah will be back soon. She said the hospital is only a few blocks away. Poor little baby







: Sure hope she's okay.

Oh my Gosh!! I hope she's ok...







: for Sarah and Sam


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Those Britiax are awsome but $3-400 is killer, I know it will last many babies unless god forbid we are in an accident, but I cant bring myself to spen that money, maybe someday. I wish they would make a cool boys seat cover though they have the cutsey girls ones. I'd like something with dinosaurs or knights on it. I guess I will have to make it. Lol ds is watching baby einstine and everyt time these pinguins come on he gets all agatated its kinda cool to see him react like that thought its not cool that he is agitated, but just to know he has likes and dislikes it neat. I wonder what it is about it that ticks him off. Anyway we are going swimming this morning so I gotta go get the stuff ready.

Penguins are evil. Please see Wallace and Gromit.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Daaaaang, I'm gone for like an hour and you guys get 4 pages? Step slowly away...

Seriously- an east coast girl can't even take a lunch break these days.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola*
I made a mom at Kindermusik show me how to do a back carry in a wrap. Muahahaha.

Man. I tried to do it yesterday and today, and while I got her secured on my back, I couldn't get the fabric spread high enough on her back, and then she leaned backwards, etc. Good thing I have fast reflexes and we were near the bed. I really need to learn how to do it. I get her on my back while I'm leaned over, have the fabric spread over her, then go to cross it in front and up over my shoulders, and I become all thumbs. I can't get the cross over fabric to cover her in the back and give her some support on her upper torso. I was literally sweating after trying for about 10 minutes this morning - I wante dto wear her while I cleaned. All the while, DS running aroun dme saying, "You OK, mommy? Mommy, you OK? Mommy, OK? OK, mommy? Mommy, you OK?"







:

re: DH reading -







: Ahem. Yeah. Not gonna happen. I just mention things I read and we discuss why I'm right.







Fortunately, we're mostly on the same page about things; he is a big lactivist







, loves cosleeping, and though he thinks spanking is "OK" if a child just won't listen














:, I've discussed it with him enough times that he knows it's NOT OK with me, and if he ever does it, there's gonna be MAJOR discussions and parenting classes for him. Plus frankly, he falls apart whenever DS is accidentally injured and/or crying, I can't imagine him being able to live with knowing he was making him cry at his own hand. DH is a lot of bark, and not much bite. I've learned that over time. I think he's picked up a lot of gd techniques from me, just by watching how I parent (not that I'm perfect or anything), and he does wonderfully considering his own upbringing.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Well, Brad was just here. Apparently he went to the hospital and picked Sam up and she spit up all over him, so he needed a change of clothes. Anyway, he said that Sam is more alert then when she left, but I'm sure they will run tests. He will call when he knows more.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Well, Brad was just here. Apparently he went to the hospital and picked Sam up and she spit up all over him, so he needed a change of clothes. Anyway, he said that Sam is more alert then when she left, but I'm sure they will run tests. He will call when he knows more.

Oh dear Lord.







:







: Please update us when you can.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Anyway, Brad just called and said that the doctors checked Sam out and she looks great. they just want to observe her for an hour or so. So did we all want to come back on here at 3:00 to talk to Sarah for her shower?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I'll be here!

So glad Sam checked out OK!!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Or maybe 2:45?


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

are we doing it on here????


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
are we doing it on here????

Yeah, I don't think Sarah is set up for IM, is she? I think there are others who aren't on IM either, though a chat like that would be cool...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I thought so. I thought the consensus was that we didn't want her to see the planning portion.

However, at this point I am on her laptop and I have no idea how to even change web sites, so here sounds good to me! And I know she will go back and read this but by then she will already know the whole surprise. i had to tell her a little so she would know why I needed to use her computer.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

we could do a gabbly chat.. but the only thing is I'm at work and a lot of chat things are blocked.. i'll be here on MDC though


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

I think MDC is the best place, cuz everyone has access to this site. I'll be here.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I'll be here!

So glad Sam checked out OK!!

what time zone? um, you have 2pm right now right???


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Yeah, I don't think Sarah is set up for IM, is she? I think there are others who aren't on IM either, though a chat like that would be cool...

yeah, don't allow that at work.. the nerve







:







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I'll be here!

So glad Sam checked out OK!!









:







they need to combine these. i swear... but







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
what time zone? um, you have 2pm right now right???

YUP. 2:19pm east coast right now.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys...

Samantha is fine. The doc checked her out and she looked good, and in fact laughed when he said "I heard you puked all over your daddy." She was pretty listless in the waiting room, and her eyes were rolling back in her head, thus freaking me out completely.

She is doing well. They're keeping her for observation until about 3, and then B will bring her home.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Hey guys...

Samantha is fine. The doc checked her out and she looked good, and in fact laughed when he said "I heard you puked all over your daddy." She was pretty listless in the waiting room, and her eyes were rolling back in her head, thus freaking me out completely.

She is doing well. They're keeping her for observation until about 3, and then B will bring her home.









Whew!!!!!!

Now, how are YOU and Jackson???


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank God Sam's okay! Poor thing.

Riki, I started school when Tania was 6mo. She wouldn't take a bottle either. I was gone about 3 hours 3 days a week. She'd eat some solids, and I'd leave some booby-juice in a sippy cup for her. Then the boob marathon would commence when I got home.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Whew. I'm glad Sam is ok. Man, a girl takes a shower and this thread goes crazy.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah's here...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Whew. I'm glad Sam is ok. Man, a girl takes a shower and this thread goes crazy.

And I have a feeling it's about to get crazier...







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

our internet may be off this afternoon. tech coming out







I hope i don't miss anything!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Jackson's throwing a party, just like he always does when I move around.

I'm fine, much better now that I know she's okay. It was just one of those painfully slow-motion things, KWIM? I was one step away, saw her head hit the ground, bounce back up, and hit again. But now that I've taken a deep breath, I'm alright.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I seriously can't leave you guys alone for a minute or it all goes to hell! Sarah, glad Sam is OK. Phew! Are you OK?

Riki, try EBM in a sippy cup. We had good luck with the Nuby cup, and then after a weeks of that, she can do the Avent soft spout. I don't know how satisfying solids are as a meal at this age, but I wouldn't give cow's milk or juice, that's for sure. Better whatever he's used to eating.

I let Harper explore a banana this morning, and zero percent of it got anywhere near her face. Not ready over here. She has all the other signs now, which is surreal. She's just a baby!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Jackson's throwing a party, just like he always does when I move around.

I'm fine, much better now that I know she's okay. It was just one of those painfully slow-motion things, KWIM? I was one step away, saw her head hit the ground, bounce back up, and hit again. But now that I've taken a deep breath, I'm alright.

oh mama... yeah, BTDT and mine was on CONCRETE. there's a post back a ways...









Thank g-d you all are okay! keep cookin' jackson!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I seriously can't leave you guys alone for a minute or it all goes to hell! Sarah, glad Sam is OK. Phew! Are you OK?

I'm okay. I'll feel okay when Brad gets here with her, and then when the girls get here later, but that's a whole other story with lots of associated drama.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I have a question for mommas here. I start school in the spring. Its night classes and the such and a few a week but I will have to leave ds. Dh might be able to watch him if he cant due to other cercumstances I have another lady (an MDC momma) who offered to watch him. But my concern is with nursing him, he dosent take a bottle really he hasnt gotten the hang of it yet, I can pump profecentlly but its a PITA to find time to do it. But Ds has started to really take to solids. Could I just leave him a meal (I make his food) to eat while I am gone and nurse him before and when I get home. Does that sound okay? and when can I give him teething biscuts or those bitter biscuts (organic of course)? And water? he has tried it in a bottle while eating solids at dinner and it didnt seem to affect him. Okay thats a lot of questions.

TIA

i totally missed this post... ya'll need to slow down! if i am on the whole time and still missing post.. that's a problem...







(don't actually slow down, just kidding...) if it is only for a few hours at night, then it should be a big deal. when i first started jonah on the bottle he held out and refused to take it for 3 hours anyway... and that was at 3 months, your ds is almost 6.... so he can probably go without any problems...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Is it party time????


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

it's so cool to look at the little green dots and see them all lit up....


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

So glad Samantha's ok!!

And happy 6 month bday, Jonah!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Is it party time????



















































What party?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

hey.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
What party?









tee hee!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
What party?









Haven't you noticed there are quite a few of us around?? Roll call??


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Nobody here but us chickens


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
What party?



















i have no idea.. hehehehe


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

**Cyber Baby Shower**

Too bad Sarah and Lisa can't be on at the same time....

Congrats on Jackson!!!






















:














:





















:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

:

hey all, don't forget you might have to refresh to see recent posts


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

:














:





















:















:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Yes, email notifications are coming in slow...

Anywho, Sarah, from the bottom of my heart, You truly have a beautiful soul. You are going to do wonderfully with your first boy... Congratulations....


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Damnit, banana, get with the program! Move with the carrot and broccoli! Now's not the time for stage fright!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

:























Sarah, we







you!!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Damnit, banana, get with the program! Move with the carrot and broccoli! Now's not the time for stage fright!


Yeah, that banana is sometimes off...


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys are amazing. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Hello? Hello? Anyone out there????


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
You guys are amazing. Thank you all so much.










Oh, there you are...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
You guys are amazing. Thank you all so much.









So are you!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep, I'm here. Lisa and her family just left.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
You guys are amazing. Thank you all so much.










You're amazing as well Sarah


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So are you!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
You're amazing as well Sarah









Awe,, thanks. I don't really feel like I deserve it, but thank you just the same.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

[stupid smilies]


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

i'm here. I have stuff to say about reading and whatnot, but that can wait.







i see this moving way too fast.

Sarah, I'm glad Sam is doing okay. How scary for you.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

See, I missed it. lol


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
[stupid smilies]


issues?







:


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Jackson needs more dancing bananas. Everyone needs dancing bananas.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

She is just fine, thanks guys. As B says, "babies bounce."


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Jackson needs more dancing bananas. Everyone needs dancing bananas.














































Dancing bananas are key...but they're no dancing! Bad bananas!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

*JACKSON!!!!*


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

fiddlesticks - I have to go get Kait to sleep, she's letting me know she's tired (read: screeching







.)

Sarah, much love to you, Jackson, Brad, Sam, Victoria and Sydney!! Wishing you a smooth ride the remainder of your pregnancy, and an empowering delivery!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder what this chat is doing to the bandwidth on the server with all these dancing vegetables?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
fiddlesticks - I have to go get Kait to sleep, she's letting me know she's tired (read: screeching







.)

Sarah, much love to you, Jackson, Brad, Sam, Victoria and Sydney!! Wishing you a smooth ride the remainder of your pregnancy, and an empowering delivery!









Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I wonder what this chat is doing to the bandwidth on the server with all these dancing vegetables?










Dancing along???


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

ok well. My DH will read parts of books that I think are important for him to read. He reads slowly, so he gets frustrated and tells me to pick out the important parts. However, he also knows that I have done my research and trusts me to make major decisions. And I do discuss things with him before making decisions, and he brings up his concerns, and I present my research, etc. etc. Some things won't be an issue, circ isn't done here nearly as much as it is there, I think the current rate of intactness is something like 92%? I think that's what I read. Anyway, that one won't be an issue. Breastfeeding we didn't really discuss, but mostly because we both believe that that's how you feed a baby. Solids, he'd happily have her off them until she's potty-trained because he doesn't like stinky poops.







And the vax issue, so far he trusts me to make that decision. Although, I think he's more comfortable with the "none" decision than he would be with delaying. Because then you have to decide which ones and blah blah. Plus, every now & then they show some poor baby getting a needle on the news, and it practically makes him turn inside out. He'll only do that to her if we both decide it's really necessary. Oh yes, and he's the one who suggested cloth diapers.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

um, a couple points.

1. bananas aren't vegetables
2. they aren't dancing either.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
um, a couple points.

1. bananas aren't vegetables
2. they aren't dancing either.




















mine are dancing? or at least moving???


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
um, a couple points.

1. bananas aren't vegetables
2. they aren't dancing either.











I meant the carrots and broccoli.







Combined with all the other moving smilies, that's a lot of space.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Yea, mine are completely stationary. Maybe I should scare them? BOO!

I have to go feed my horse and I don't wanna. But he's hungry. Poor boy.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 









mine are dancing? or at least moving???

Awe, so it's just me?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

OMG I just got motion sickness from all those bananas







:

Hooray Sarah! Hooray Jackson!

gtg, somebody is fussy....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

mine dance... possibly because the banana is a fruit, that may be why he is not always in sync with the veggies????


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hooray Sarah! Hooray Jackson!

Thanks!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

513 to 388... wowzers...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
513 to 388... wowzers...

Busy day!

I assume you're referring to the post count increase?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm back. I've been accused of monopolizing the 'puter.









Hooray for Jackson!!! The most anticipated baby of 2007...







May he be born healthy and strong and may 2007 be the best year EVER for his loving family! (Well, not ever, I guess...each year should get better and better...)

Yay!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I'm back. I've been accused of monopolizing the 'puter.









Hooray for Jackson!!! The most anticipated baby of 2007...







May he be born healthy and strong and may 2007 be the best year EVER for his loving family! (Well, not ever, I guess...each year should get better and better...)

Yay!

Awe, I don't know if he's THE most anticipated baby, but I know we're looking forward to him.









And let's just hope 2007 is stable.







I'd just like one year of stability before throwing everything in to a tailspin again. Catching our breath would be good.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I am arriving at the shower late!!





























:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

WTF??? Dont you girls have anything else to do???!!!







:

Oh wait a minute, I also am here, I guess I dont!!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

These things happen. It's alright, there was much drama earlier, and the shower almost didn't get to happen today. Luckily everything worked out.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

:














:







:























Happy Shower Sarah!!

whew! y'all can TALK!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 



































:














:







:























Happy Shower Sarah!!

whew! y'all can TALK!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Busy day!

I assume you're referring to the post count increase?

actually ... it was the comparison between us and <the thread>. We were only 4 ahead at the beginning of the day....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 








*JACKSON!!!!*









did they hurt you that much? we would be off that page in a second anyway....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
whew! y'all can TALK!

we may have gone a little overboard today....







: we so need









what times the mdca meeting at? let's see... I think we should call it MA. "MDC Anonymous"


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
we may have gone a little overboard today....







: we so need









what times the mdca meeting at? let's see... I think we should call it MA. "MDC Anonymous"


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Im ALWAYS late!!! I'll be late for my own funeral, just watch, they'll lose my casket!









Anyway

*HAPPY SHOWER SARAH!!!!!!!!!!*

Here's to a wonderful woman and amazing mother! Cheers
















Oh am I the only one drinking







Just kidding!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Nah, that's the beauty of The Internets...there's no such thing as being late.









I feel so bad for my poor BubbaDoo.







I know she's fine, but that doesn't help much right now, KWIM? I'm just so grateful that she's okay.

And after the day I've had, I could SO go for a dirty martini right now. Only 11 more weeks before that's possible.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
dirty martini


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm drinking!

I have 2 from my tribe at mdc coming over on Sunday. We are doing a cookie exchange etc. Now, gotta get the house ready!!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
did they hurt you that much? we would be off that page in a second anyway....










It was making my computer slow


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And after the day I've had, I could SO go for a dirty martini right now. Only 11 more weeks before that's possible.









Well, you could just pretend that you're French and have a small glass of wine... I had the occasional droplet whilst expecting. It did my soul good, and baby is perfect, so... It's also safer than all the labor-supressing drugs out there, and effective









Totally late to the party, but happy shower day, Sarah & Jackson!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, and I'm a total liar. I chickened out on the Britax when I got to BrU today and got the nice EvenFlo seat instead. They didn't have the cow print, so I couldn't impulse buy it.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Well, you could just pretend that you're French and have a small glass of wine... I had the occasional droplet whilst expecting. It did my soul good, and baby is perfect, so... It's also safer than all the labor-supressing drugs out there, and effective









Totally late to the party, but happy shower day, Sarah & Jackson!

Yeah I might do the wine later...just not the same, you know?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I bought my britax boulvard online. It was free shipping, no sales tax (7.2% here) Someone told me to watch for sales and they discontinue prints all the time which is how I scored mine. It was $239 instead of $300 plus tax and the need to get it home etc. Well worth the money IMHO. I also have the booster for Liz. Both Made in the USA which is bigtime for me.

My pick for Xmas music- Twisted Christmas by Twisted Sister. Listening to it now. Totally awesome (yes I am from the 80s!!)







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Okay, I gave Katie a little bit of avocado last night from my supper. She loved it. Cried when it was gone.

But the diaper she just "presented" me with. Oh.My.Word. Wow.

Also, I think that the secret to weight loss for me is yogurt. I found serving size containers of the stuff that's sweetened with honey instead of sugar, so I've been eating that when I want a snack instead of the junk I'd rather have. And I've lost another 4lbs this week. Wild. Even though I haven't been totally foregoing the junk...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

sorry i missed the party! i was in a work meeting!! now nak... of course.
sarah, i wish you smooth sailing for the rest of your pregnancy... and a beautiful birth







and a lot of time before you get pregnant again!









my new britax was freeeeeeeeeeee. thats what happpens when you get in a car accident... not thaat i'd recommend that...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
sorry i missed the party! i was in a work meeting!! now nak... of course.
sarah, i wish you smooth sailing for the rest of your pregnancy... and a beautiful birth







and a lot of time before you get pregnant again!









my new britax was freeeeeeeeeeee. thats what happpens when you get in a car accident... not thaat i'd recommend that...

If by a lot of time you mean forever, then I'm with you.







I think 4 kids is enough for our family. I would like B to get to retire someday.









And it wasn't so much that *YOU* got in to a car accident as someone hit your *parked* car, right? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey all you June mamas! just dropping in to say hello!! I can't believe how old our babies are already.... well, mine a little younger than most since she hung out for an extra 3 weeks







They sure are fun though, aren't they?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Erika!

Jes - I was losing weight when I was eating yogurts during the day too...I should probably go back to that...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Hello Ericka! Do you have any idea what you're subscribing to??









So, I leave the room for 2 minutes and I come back. Liz has Maggie playing dress up. After ROFL literally I took these shots!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00846.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00848.jpg

the cleavage shot...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00859.jpg


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

oh yeah...sippin' the vino here for sure!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Victoria brought home her school pictures today. Oh.My.Gosh. Her picture is just gorgeous! I know I'm biased and all, but honestly, it's breathtaking how grown up she looks. I compared it to last year's photo, and got a little teary...she's just growing up SO fast. I mean, they all are, but still...can't they slow down just a little bit?

I'll try and get the photos scanned so that you guys can see the comparison.

In the meantime, this is the scene I walked in on last week.

Minus the demon eyes on both girls, I love that pic. And it was the last one taken at the old house.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Samantha's 1st 7 months


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Sam has the most gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Hello Ericka! Do you have any idea what you're subscribing to??









So, I leave the room for 2 minutes and I come back. Liz has Maggie playing dress up. After ROFL literally I took these shots!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00846.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00848.jpg

the cleavage shot...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00859.jpg


oh my gosh! so adorable...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotwings640* 
Hey all you June mamas! just dropping in to say hello!! I can't believe how old our babies are already.... well, mine a little younger than most since she hung out for an extra 3 weeks







They sure are fun though, aren't they?

Hello! How is your babe?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Samantha's 1st 7 months


adorable! added to the list!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And it wasn't so much that *YOU* got in to a car accident as someone hit your *parked* car, right? Or am I thinking of someone else?

yes that too. a few weeks after that i was rear-ended. Fortunately the infant seat wasnt in the car....so I'm keeping it but getting a free convertible out of the insurance company. I'm so sneaky.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Hello Ericka! Do you have any idea what you're subscribing to??









So, I leave the room for 2 minutes and I come back. Liz has Maggie playing dress up. After ROFL literally I took these shots!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00846.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00848.jpg

the cleavage shot...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00859.jpg

I love baby cleavage.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Samantha's 1st 7 months









:


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Hello! How is your babe?

Edie is good, and big. Wow, I can't get over her. Sitting, rolling all over the place, hollering to herself, trying to steal my food, and just overall growing up WAY too fast! I just wanna keep her my baby, baby for a little longer, you know? But it is also fun to watch her change. I feel like such a bad mama when I look at all the gorgeous photos.... I have hardly touched my camera in the last several months. I have lots of pictures of my first two kids, but Eden is photo-neglected. I should get on that.... tomorrow is a fresh day and I have some AA batteries for that horrible digital camera we have


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
Sam has the most gorgeous eyes!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
adorable! added to the list!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







:

We like her too.







I can't believe I'll be adding an 8 MONTH PICTURE in just a week and a half.







:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Hello Ericka! Do you have any idea what you're subscribing to??









So, I leave the room for 2 minutes and I come back. Liz has Maggie playing dress up. After ROFL literally I took these shots!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00846.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00848.jpg

the cleavage shot...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00859.jpg

Cute Pictures!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Samantha's 1st 7 months


Cute cute cute!!

It's amazing how both of your little girls are so big now. (being the preemie girls of the group) I look back and remember how little they were when they were first born They're both super cute and adorable


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Everybody! Just popping in. I haven't had much time lately, but I thought I would pass on the sad news that my friend's little boy passed away a week ago.







: So I haven't had much else on my mind. She is doing ok and is amazing me with her strength. Thanks to all who thought or prayed for little Nat.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Katie.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i' so sorry katie. your friends family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

kate,







sorry to hear of the loss


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

I am sooo sorry kate for your loss. you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Weird question...in a way it has to do with a baby, but not really. I have been really sick the last couple of days and yesturday I went to leave to go over to my mom's and I was going down the stairs and I fell halfway down the stairs with Alex to the contrete down below. Some how, I have no idea how, I didn't drop him. dh thinks it might be an ear infestion, but i have never had an ear infection before. And I have been getting dizzy off and on since then. any suggestions???


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
Weird question...in a way it has to do with a baby, but not really. I have been really sick the last couple of days and yesturday I went to leave to go over to my mom's and I was going down the stairs and I fell halfway down the stairs with Alex to the contrete down below. Some how, I have no idea how, I didn't drop him. dh thinks it might be an ear infestion, but i have never had an ear infection before. And I have been getting dizzy off and on since then. any suggestions???


oh no, sounds like vertigo. and if it is, it sucks! i had it for 6 weeks after dd1 was born, i couldn't drive, i could barely walk. it's just constant dizziness and thus naseausness. sometimes it can be caused by an inner ear thing, sometimes not...


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone - just taking a break from the packing insanity - I am still in MDC withdrawal; after being out of town for 2 weeks, now I can't seem to get any computer time with all that needs to be done around here, and soon our computer will be disconnected for 3 days until we have Internet service in our new house (although I'm having fiber-optic put in, so it'll be FAST when it's finally up and running! All the better to see dancing veggies with, lol!) Hope you all miss me 'cause I sure miss you guys!!







:

Anyway yesterday we had movers come and do about 1/2 the packing. Thank goodness DH finally agreed to spring for that. There was NO WAY I was going to be able to pack up the entire house in time!! So now all the fragile stuff & paintings & dishes and the like that needs to be wrapped carefully is done, so I just need to finish the clothes, toys, books, linens, office supplies, etc. which can just be tossed in boxes. Still a lot though - we are total packrats with waaaay too much crap. My folks are coming tomorrow to play with the kids so DH and I can finishing going through stuff & the last of the packing. And than Monday the movers load the truck! We're staying in a hotel Mon. night because our buyers are going to do their walk-through then....then Tuesday we have both closings, but the movers won't deliver our stuff until Wed. morning since it gets dark so early these days, so we'll be sleeping in sleeping bags on the floor that night (which the girls think is so cool - lol!)

So let's see how many personals I can remember to get in before DH catches me NOT packing while I should be taking advantage of the fact that all 3 kids are actually napping simulataneously....

Sarah, so sorry I missed your cyber-shower, but I'm so happy Sam is OK after her fall, and congrats on Jackson, wishing you the fabulous last trimester you never got last time, and a wonderful birth!! The house looks great!

Helen - sorry I'm so behind, I'm PMing you my address for the card exchange if it's not too late! (It was you whom I'm supposed to send it to, right? I know someone posted an explanation about that but then you all went crazy and like 15 pages later I can't find it!!)

Katie - So sorry for your friend's loss.









Sarahlynn - This is so random but the *exact* same thing happened to my friend the other day, she has been dizzy and nauseous and fell down the stairs with her babe (she was also having chest pain). Turned out she has pleurisy and some sort of viral infection which is causing her to be off-balance. You should get checked out - hope you feel better soon!

Sorry to all the mamas with colds/babes with colds!

All the photos are adorable and as soon as I can I have to upload our Thanksgiving pics and pics from our trip because they are so unbelievably cute!!

Ange and the others talking about kids...um...exploring themselves...my middle child is driving us insane with this. She is *obsessed* with lying down on her stomach on the floor and rocking/rubbing back and forth. It's obvious what she's doing, and she's getting all red and irritated in her labia from the diaper friction. I don't want to tell her no and give her a complex, but she is doing it ALL.THE.TIME. and she's so red down there. And everywhere - from a bench in the booth of a restaurant to the middle of the circle at LLL meetings! I've tried distraction but that only works sometimes. She will go on for hours if I let her! Everyone keeps telling me they grow out of it, but she's been like this for months and months now....

Oh and no, my DH doesn't read any parenting stuff - I occasionally read things to him, but mostly he trusts my judgment on those things. I think he's reaching his limits on the the gentle discipline/no spanking though, because of the issues we've been having with our 4 y.o. Her behavior has been seriously awful lately, and I'm very upset about it. I posted about this before, and it's gotten even worse. I am hoping it's just stress about the move coming up and all, and that once things settle down she'll go back to her sweet self, because I really feel like an alien has taken over her body!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Hi Everybody! Just popping in. I haven't had much time lately, but I thought I would pass on the sad news that my friend's little boy passed away a week ago.







: So I haven't had much else on my mind. She is doing ok and is amazing me with her strength. Thanks to all who thought or prayed for little Nat.

How terrible. Poor mama....









Katie, Your boy is only 4 days younger than my oldest. What other ddc do you hang with?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotwings640* 
Edie is good, and big. Wow, I can't get over her. Sitting, rolling all over the place, hollering to herself, trying to steal my food, and just overall growing up WAY too fast! I just wanna keep her my baby, baby for a little longer, you know? But it is also fun to watch her change. I feel like such a bad mama when I look at all the gorgeous photos.... I have hardly touched my camera in the last several months. I have lots of pictures of my first two kids, but Eden is photo-neglected. I should get on that.... tomorrow is a fresh day and I have some AA batteries for that horrible digital camera we have









I was a neglected second child so I make an added effort to take the extra pics of Jonah.







We just came back from doing his 6 month pics. Hopefully they turn out okay. He has been a fuss bucket~new tooth! Came in yesterday on the top left.







That makes 3!







:


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Katiejon I am so sorry about Nat.

Sarah - did you kick those nits yet?

About reading stuff - dh reads no parenting books. He takes my word for it, which is scary because I have a loooong way to go til I am the gentle parent my dds deserve. I wish he'd be ibto it a little more but I can't really blame him, he is always so tired.

Can't remember who, but the mama who is dizzy - how are you doing?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi everyone - just taking a break from the packing insanity - I am still in MDC withdrawal; after being out of town for 2 weeks, now I can't seem to get any computer time with all that needs to be done around here, and soon our computer will be disconnected for 3 days until we have Internet service in our new house (although I'm having fiber-optic put in, so it'll be FAST when it's finally up and running! All the better to see dancing veggies with, lol!) Hope you all miss me 'cause I sure miss you guys!!







:

Of course you will be missed! Silly....

Quote:

Ange and the others talking about kids...um...exploring themselves...my middle child is driving us insane with this. She is *obsessed* with lying down on her stomach on the floor and rocking/rubbing back and forth. It's obvious what she's doing, and she's getting all red and irritated in her labia from the diaper friction. I don't want to tell her no and give her a complex, but she is doing it ALL.THE.TIME. and she's so red down there. And everywhere - from a bench in the booth of a restaurant to the middle of the circle at LLL meetings! I've tried distraction but that only works sometimes. She will go on for hours if I let her! Everyone keeps telling me they grow out of it, but she's been like this for months and months now....
That hurt me just reading it... Now come on though. If you could spend all day um, enjoying, um, life, wouldn't you????









Quote:

Oh and no, my DH doesn't read any parenting stuff - I occasionally read things to him, but mostly he trusts my judgment on those things. I think he's reaching his limits on the the gentle discipline/no spanking though, because of the issues we've been having with our 4 y.o. Her behavior has been seriously awful lately, and I'm very upset about it. I posted about this before, and it's gotten even worse. I am hoping it's just stress about the move coming up and all, and that once things settle down she'll go back to her sweet self, because I really feel like an alien has taken over her body!!
Worse? What's been going on? You want to try resurrecting the thread (there was a seperate thread, right?) and see if you can get some more advice???


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Angelique - #4 should be right around the corner if the twin wonders are still in synch. Mikey has 4 as of today, his bottom two and just like my dd1, he got his two side teeth on top...little vampire baby


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

picture please







:
leighanne, i have been meaning to pm you about a denim pouch....


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
picture please







:
leighanne, i have been meaning to pm you about a denim pouch....

easier said than done! LOL i remember i had the hardest time taking a pic of my dd1's teeth when she had them - had to turn her upside down







i will try though once they come through a bit more so you can really see the effect, it really is a crack up...

PM away...







I'm in the midst of sewing one for my best friend who's due in Feb.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Sarah - did you kick those nits yet?

We don't know yet.









Brad coated the girls' hair in Vaseline last night and then covered it with a shower cap and put them to bed, because that's supposed to suffocate the nits. Well, only problem is that it is HELL to get Vaseline out of hair, especially Sydney's really thick hair. So far three times today we've coated their hair in corn starch (to soak up some of the Vaseline) then rinse, then wash with Dawn dish soap, then rinse, then wash with Pantene clarifying shampoo.







: Probably at least three times tomorrow, maybe more. I know they're tired of it, but this had better get rid of these nits. I really don't feel like dealing with Brad's ex on this one anymore. She must have impeccable balance to stay on that high of a horse all the time.







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi. I'm sooooo tired. I went to the Portland MDC cake party today. There must have been 30-40 grownups and a bunch of kids. It was really fun, but I'm all cranky like a little kid from too much sugar and excitement. I want a nap. Not gonna happen.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

amen to that. yummy cake tho.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys, I know you've all already been MORE than generous with me, but I need your help one more time...

I have a HUGE box of GUI that I want to send to a FIN, and have already been matched up with the family who could use them most. The problem is that shipping is going to be much more than we can afford (probably about $35). Is there any way that one of you (or several!) would be willing to chip in to help me help them? Like if 6 of you are willing to help, that's only $5 each.

Anyone? Bueller?







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i'll add $10 to my sin stick order







: will paypal tonight or tomorrow ... depends on when i can have the lights on by the computer.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Fabulous, thank you.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

sarah - I'll paypal you some extra $ too...does it need to be funded? LMK


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Baby helping my type.









Sarah, I'll chip in too.

I wore DD to the craft fair in Edmonton today and I got sooo many comments. But everyone thinks she's a boy! She's wearing peach and pink! Whatever. I even breastfed her in the sling while we were walking around. I did have to cover her head, but only because she was too preoccupied with everything else to latch otherwise. When she finished, she started giggling under there. I guess having her head covered was just too funny for her. little goofball.

Good news is, I got almost all my Christmas shopping done. I just have to get DH's stuff because it was too big to hide when we went shopping together, and order a couple picture mugs. Yay!

Bad news is, my Great-Grandma passed last night. She'd had good, full life and she got to see DD's picture, at least. I hope she wasn't alone when she went. She was so scared that everyone was leaving her alone to die.

Okay, I'm off to play with the new carseat. It folds up, how cool is that??
I'm such a geek.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I have about $11 dollars in the acct. I also need to pay for my sin sticks. Is cc ok for the sin sticks??

Who uses a moby wrap? I just got mine and I have the front carrying down out and in. Anyone know how to do a back carry? Maggie would love it.

As far as parenting- Bob is more AP than I am w exception he cant nurse LOL. If he hears crying, he sometimes beats me to it. I read all the Dr Sears stuff when Liz came. He dosent read that much but read the baby book. I remember one night, we made speggetti when Liz was about 6 mos or so. Bob took some out and let her play w it. He read it in the Baby book. The premature baby book Dr sears wrote though scared the daylights out of both of us so I know he read that one. Now, we dont read parenting books because I need to read something other than mdc or about parenting when reading. LOL I donated all of my books about BF, AP etc to a LLL chapter starting up who did an iso on the tp and also to dd's preschool.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i'll add $10 to my sin stick order







: will paypal tonight or tomorrow ... depends on when i can have the lights on by the computer.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
sarah - I'll paypal you some extra $ too...does it need to be funded? LMK


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Sarah, I'll chip in too.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I have about $11 dollars in the acct. I also need to pay for my sin sticks. Is cc ok for the sin sticks??

So:
Korin - 10
Jes - 5
Amy - 11?
That leaves 4 for LeighAnne.









PP does not have to be funded. I can accept most major credit cards, or e-checks since I have a business account. So Amy, cc is fine for your order.

You guys are amazing. I'm so glad I get to pass on all these clothes! Seriously, it's a huge box packed with about three seasons worth of clothes from my girls, including three warm, fluffy winter coats with removable fleece liners that can be light spring jackets. Oh, and about 8 pairs of shoes.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I don't cheek in in 2 days and ya all make like 15 more pages!!!!

I'm a day late and a dollar short as always but Sarah-



































: !

Olivia is feeling much better today thanks for the advice we sucked her nose at feeding time yesterday pretty much all day and today only before bed.

We have a tooth and we like to bite!

I want that moo seat!!!! But I have a seat from justin,maybe a mouse could eat the fabric for me!







Then I'll have to buy a new one!









Hellen-you'll have to show me the back carry in the wrap,since I can't figure it out on my own. I think I want a mei-tie.

Lube-yes! thank you, any kind. Anyone ever have a very awkward, what the hell are you doing? moment with your hubby? I swear it was like we never had sex before.

We parent by feel I can never remember what the books say, so i usualy look up something if i have a question. or I'll make my hubby feel importaint by asking him to look something up for me







:

I'll be back for more when I can remember what i want to say!!!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I'm a day late and a dollar short as always but Sarah-



































: !

Lube-yes! thank you, any kind. Anyone ever have a very awkward, what the hell are you doing? moment with your hubby? I swear it was like we never had sex before.

Thanks!!

And...only once. I kinda looked at him, he laughed, and said, "Yeah, that didn't really work, did it?"









And, for all of you wondering what B is really like, Lisa (Mearaina) can attest, as she's met him. He got projectile vomited upon, and didn't curse once...can't say that I would have had the same reaction, but he pretty much took it in stride. I told him today I needed to find Sam's baby book...it's in a box somewhere...because yesterday was fairly noteworthy. He assumed I meant her first trip to the ER, when really i was just talking about the puke. I got a grimace for that one.









And Lisa, Colin's a doll! And those girls! TOO cute!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Sarah- Have you done sin sticks with peanut butter?I can't get the pb not to slide off I did think of freezing it first what do you think?

Helen- I have microfiber fleece scraps if you want them.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie has a big girl seat!

compact

filled up

Seems to be really sturdy, and easy to use. It's heavy, but I'm not planning to carry it around too much. I am so glad to be done with the bucket.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Hello Ericka! Do you have any idea what you're subscribing to??









So, I leave the room for 2 minutes and I come back. Liz has Maggie playing dress up. After ROFL literally I took these shots!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00846.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00848.jpg

the cleavage shot...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t/DSC00859.jpg

Too cute!! Love that cleavage shot!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Samantha's 1st 7 months

I can't get over how much she looks like you! CUTE!







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Hi Everybody! Just popping in. I haven't had much time lately, but I thought I would pass on the sad news that my friend's little boy passed away a week ago.







: So I haven't had much else on my mind. She is doing ok and is amazing me with her strength. Thanks to all who thought or prayed for little Nat.

Oh Katie, how horrible, Im sorry







I'll be keeping your friends family in my prayers


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
I am sooo sorry kate for your loss. you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Weird question...in a way it has to do with a baby, but not really. I have been really sick the last couple of days and yesturday I went to leave to go over to my mom's and I was going down the stairs and I fell halfway down the stairs with Alex to the contrete down below. Some how, I have no idea how, I didn't drop him. dh thinks it might be an ear infestion, but i have never had an ear infection before. And I have been getting dizzy off and on since then. any suggestions???

Im not sure what it is, but thankfully neither of you were hurt!! Yikes!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I really don't feel like dealing with Brad's ex on this one anymore. She must have impeccable balance to stay on that high of a horse all the time.







:

Sorry about the nits, but I couldn't resist, you're too funny!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie has a big girl seat!

compact

filled up

Seems to be really sturdy, and easy to use. It's heavy, but I'm not planning to carry it around too much. I am so glad to be done with the bucket.

too cute! i think i may have to invest early as well. sigh. bummed b/c i managed to make it until christian was almost a year and a half on his bucket seat... but jonah weighs the same that christian weighed at a year already.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Hey guys, I know you've all already been MORE than generous with me, but I need your help one more time...

I have a HUGE box of GUI that I want to send to a FIN, and have already been matched up with the family who could use them most. The problem is that shipping is going to be much more than we can afford (probably about $35). Is there any way that one of you (or several!) would be willing to chip in to help me help them? Like if 6 of you are willing to help, that's only $5 each.

Anyone? Bueller?







:

Hey Sarah, I can chip some dough in too. What's your paypal addy. You can pm me with it if you like

editng to add that I saw you're need for the mula was fulfilled, but I'd love to order some delectible treats. Off to peruse your website


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey Sarah, I can chip some dough in too. What's your paypal addy. You can pm me with it if you like

huh, i went to hit quote and got something about cake. hmmm... anywho, it's on her website... click on her link







:

so, jonah has been one fussy baby tonight. first, everytime he ate he spit up and then he wasn't eating. then he finally started eating and couldn't get enough. i think maybe i'm pumping too much.. i get just enough to give him 6 3 1/2 to 4 oz bottles but then i was overfull all day. i have to pump more to get the same amount of milk that he can get with less nursing/stimulation, you know? cause he kept sputtering so i think i was drowning him in milk and that's why he was having trouble. and then he finally got the hang of it and drained me. thank g-d cause it was starting to hurt!







it was a little scary when he gagged like he couldn't clear his throat though







but now he finally nursed himself to sleep. poor thing, me with so much milk and his teeth i think are driving him batty.







: he may have a slight temperature. someone who was sick was around him.... either that or maybe the teeth??? guess we shall see....

anywho, sarah if you need a further donation for the shipping let me know... by the time i stopped by it was all taken care of...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey BFM, welcome back!! Of course we missed you!







: Can't wait till you get to jump back in fulltime. Don't even try to catch up, its dizzying how much we can gab







:

Kya is doing exactly what your middle one is doing. I'll catch her rocking back and forth and I tell her that if she wants to do that, she has to go in her room, cuz its private, only for her...and the last week or so she's complained that her girl gear hurt and when she showed me, her labia was bright red! OUCH! I put some lanolin on it and told her she had to take a break from the um, how do you say "pleasuring herself"


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

What's all this boo'ed ,Goobled,and Frosted all about? I love frosting!

Speaking of frosting, My current weight is at 155# that is 10 # heavier than it was 3 mos ago.I am at total disgust with myself ! We had take out chineese yesterday and pizza todayuke I need a better plan on how to lose weight I'm tired of looking like a slob,I have clothing issues, I want my boobs to be perky again! End rant!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Worse? What's been going on? You want to try resurrecting the thread (there was a seperate thread, right?) and see if you can get some more advice???

Well, more of the same. She's just being....really, really, really, really bratty, and I hate using that word for my sweet baby but it's the only way to describe her behavior these days







Like, no matter what I say, she does the opposite. Anything I ask, she won't do. Everything is an attitude, back-talking and sass constantly (and of course I am not the type who thinks kids should just accept "because I said so" and never say a word, but I mean really rude back-talk.) I've tried logical consequences (today she threw popcorn all over the dining room on purpose, so I handed her a bowl and told her to pick it all up. She refused. This went on for 20 minutes, me saying to clean it up and her sitting there pouting and refusing. How do I "make" a very strong 50-pound kid pick up 600 popcorn kernels if she is sitting on her butt and refusing??) We tried taking away privileges. ("This is your one warning. If you call me a name again, you'll lose your TV privilege for the rest of the day." "PEE-PEE HEAD! Hahaha! I don't care about no TV! You're a PEE-PEE HEAD!" "OK then your favorite doll will get put away for the day." "I don't care about that either! You're a PEE-PEE HEEEEEAAAAADDDD!!!!") We tried mature explanations and encouraging her to have empathy ("When you hit your sister/slam the door on daddy/yell at me, I feel sad because blah blah blah, How would you feel if someone hit you? etc....) We've tried reward charts, incentives like stickers for good behavior, and the like, although some mamas on the GD thread suggested other variations on this which I'm still holding out hope for! I think it's just a phase - I hope so anyway! I keep saying things will calm down soon and then she'll be back to normal. Or I'll go


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I want my boobs to be perky again!

I seem to still be losing like crazy, but I've had to give up hope of my boobs ever becoming perky again without medical intervention.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 

Kya is doing exactly what your middle one is doing. I'll catch her rocking back and forth and I tell her that if she wants to do that, she has to go in her room, cuz its private, only for her...and the last week or so she's complained that her girl gear hurt









Girl gear!







: Never heard it called that before must use that one!

MY boys tried this too the constant touching of one's self ,the rule is you can touch it if it's your's, you are in your room or bath room and you must! wash your hands after!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I need a better plan on how to lose weight

Um...get a baby with major allergies to your favorite food groups?! This is the slimmest I've been in years!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey BFM, welcome back!! Of course we missed you!







: Can't wait till you get to jump back in fulltime. Don't even try to catch up, its dizzying how much we can gab







:

Kya is doing exactly what your middle one is doing. I'll catch her rocking back and forth and I tell her that if she wants to do that, she has to go in her room, cuz its private, only for her...and the last week or so she's complained that her girl gear hurt and when she showed me, her labia was bright red! OUCH! I put some lanolin on it and told her she had to take a break from the um, how do you say "pleasuring herself"









Thanks! And glad Maddy's not the only one!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I am sick of packing.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

So I thought I'd work on upping my post count instead.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Can you tell?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
So I thought I'd work on upping my post count.

Glad to see I'm not the only one avoiding thing that must get done!

I did give up dairy for about 6 weeks I thuoght it was making her gassy but she was still gassy! I don't know.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Can you tell?









YES!









ME TOO!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Everyone's in bed sleeping I'm bored someone wake up and play with me, nurse or even snuggle.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

BFM


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

So sorry BFM. Babe awake. gotta go!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
How terrible. Poor mama....









Katie, Your boy is only 4 days younger than my oldest. What other ddc do you hang with?

May 2003 Parents. Caleb was early, he was due in May 2003. It's a private one now, but when it was public, it was from the pregnancy board on about dot com. We're on delphiforums now. I'm not sure how it happened, but we really lucked out, everybody there is very respectful of the choices each other makes. Quite a few of us have used a mw, bf, cd, ect. It's actually b/c of them that I found this place. And the mama whose little boy is gone was actually one of the ones who introduced me to cd w/ Caleb and this place. I think she gets on here occasionally, but I don't venture outside of this thread much. I don't have time to keep up here, I'd be lost if I went elsewhere.

I've actually thought of seeing if everybody from here would be interested in making what we've got here private. That way we could kinda get to know each other better without having to worry about just 'anybody' stumbling upon our info. But I don't know if it's against the rules to mention it or if there is even any interest...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Bad news is, my Great-Grandma passed last night. She'd had good, full life and she got to see DD's picture, at least. I hope she wasn't alone when she went. She was so scared that everyone was leaving her alone to die.


Jes, I'm sorry about your great-grandma, I know you were hoping to get to see her again. I'm glad that she got to see Katie's picture though.









Well, today sucked. Caleb's has been uke all day. We were supposed to go to breakfast with Santa, but he threw up on the way there. So, we turned right around and came home. I guess I can't complain too much though, he's 3 yr 8 mo old and this is the first stomach virus he's gotten. I just hope that it skips Evie. *That* would not be fun. I'm feeling a little







myself, so I need to go to bed and hope that it passes.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Korin - this is random, regarding your post (like a zillion pages back by now, I'm just catching up!) about wanting to quit work. Could you sell your share of the practice? Would one of your partners buy you out? I of course have no idea of the specifics but....just wondered if you'd considered that? I had to work when DD1 was born, so I can sympathize. It sucked big time







(Nothing, of course, against mamas who work because they want to - just talking about those of us who have had to work when we did NOT want to!)


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
BFM









Thanks, and sorry to hear of your great-grandma's passing.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Thanks, and sorry to hear of your great-grandma's passing.

















: and BFM i'll pm you with any suggestions i may have when i get a moment.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hey Korin - this is random, regarding your post (like a zillion pages back by now, I'm just catching up!) about wanting to quit work. Could you sell your share of the practice? Would one of your partners buy you out? I of course have no idea of the specifics but....just wondered if you'd considered that? I had to work when DD1 was born, so I can sympathize. It sucked big time







(Nothing, of course, against mamas who work because they want to - just talking about those of us who have had to work when we did NOT want to!)

i'm the only chiro - i work in a multi disciplinary clinic. i could sell to another chiro, but i'd still have my loans. i'm stuck. but i only have to work 2 days a week now.

jes,







i'm sorry about your grandma


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Any snl fans out there? they did a skit about threesomes!














:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Sorry katie our thoughts are with you and your family,my dh's ggf made it to 100! he died shortly after olivia was born.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Look what I got at the craft fair.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh I forgot to mention our oh-so-exciting evening. We went out to dinner and as we were finishing, Andrew started getting antsy and distracted by the noise in the restaurant so I decided to take him out to nurse in the car where it would be quiet. I left the diaper bag with DH figuring he'd need the wipes for the girls' hands since they were finishing having ice cream for dessert. Well of course I get in the car, and not a minute later Andrew has an insanely huge poo which starts going out every corner of his diaper all over his pants







: I mean it was crazy - we have had some big ones, but this was unbelievable, like a huge pool of poo just sitting in the diaper, it couldn't even absorb it all (and we're talking about a sposie!) [Sorry TMI!] So anyway I'm frantically calling DH on the cell telling him to bring the diaper bag out and trying to hold Andrew still and keep his shirt up so he'd at least have one article of clothing left on for the ride home! He's wiggling all over and I'm yelling for DH to hurry up and it's a big mess.

Anyway DH goes, "You know, this is just great. We have one child squirting gallons of poo all over the minivan. We have another child with perpetual PMS. And another whose favorite pastime is humping the carpet. And you want _how many more_?"








He looked honestly pretty exasperated right then, but I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

1 <3 my baby.

I am certain that she is a tummy sleeper now. The first night I put her to sleep on her tummy (2 nights ago), it took me over half an hour of rubbing her back to get her to settle enough to stay asleep. I'm not sure how long she slept, but it was at least 2 or 3 hours. Last night, it took about 15 minutes. Tonight, it took 2. Hooray for sleeping babies!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Sarah- Have you done sin sticks with peanut butter?I can't get the pb not to slide off I did think of freezing it first what do you think?

I haven't tried that yet, but I think freezing first would probably work...you just have to be really quick when putting the chocolate on (I was telling Lisa, I don't dip, I spoon the caramel and chocolate on while turning the stick) because the hot chocolate will melt the peanut butter a little.

Honestly with peanut butter, you could get away with rolling it in cocoa powder instead of having to use full blown melted chocolate if you wanted to.

Kelly, thank you, I think Sam looks just like Brad, 'cause she has his face shape and looks SO much like a blend of both of her sisters, but I always take it as a compliment when people say "She's so cute! She looks just like you!" 'Cause that means I'm cute too.









And as for the ex, she called on Friday to TELL me that she was keeping the girls this weekend (our weekend). She also TOLD me on Wednesday that she was keeping them. She is at her wits end with the nits and tired of dealing with it, and the reasoning she gave me for keeping the girls was so that she could be sure that they were clean and nit free and not have any chance of cross-contamination. I told her we needed to get our Christmas tree on Saturday, and she was willing to drive them over an hour one way to drop them off at our in-laws house because she didn't want them in our house. Brad did not take kindly to this news, and called her saying that it's his weekend, they're his kids, and he's tired of her "neurosis" and control issues and he WOULD be picking the girls up at 5:00, and if they weren't ready by then, he would call the police. She then made some snide comment about not wanting them in our "filthy, disgusting house." So he hung up on her. She called back a couple hours later to verify what time he was picking the girls up, and was totally pleasant when he got there...like Jekyll and Hyde. So, that's where the high horse comment came in.









I've got a day in the kitchen ahead of me, so I'll check up with all of you later.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Good grief! Ummmmm.....too much to post on, but big







to Nat's family, to BFM, and to Jes.

We're getting our tree today, should be fun! Umm, I'm sure there's more, but I'll have to wait until this evening and the next 40 pages that pop up in the meantime


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Look what I got at the craft fair.

Cute!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
What's all this boo'ed ,Goobled,and Frosted all about? I love frosting!

Speaking of frosting, My current weight is at 155# that is 10 # heavier than it was 3 mos ago.I am at total disgust with myself ! We had take out chineese yesterday and pizza todayuke I need a better plan on how to lose weight I'm tired of looking like a slob,I have clothing issues, I want my boobs to be perky again! End rant!









I hear ya sista!! I am exactly 10lbs heavier than I was at Halloween. And I can attribute that to buying candy 50% off after Halloween!! And the amt of junk I've been eating. So yesterday I tossed out alot of stuff and am taking all our non-organic/non-all natural canned stuff and taking it to church to donate. Yesterday I went grocery shopping w/ the intent to only buy healthy food and I actually did it!!! I don't really have any self discipline, but I was able to bypass the snack aisle







Our Kroger has a pretty good organic section, so eventhough it costs more $$, I feel good about what it'll do for our health and waistlines.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Well, more of the same. She's just being....really, really, really, really bratty, and I hate using that word for my sweet baby but it's the only way to describe her behavior these days







Like, no matter what I say, she does the opposite. Anything I ask, she won't do. Everything is an attitude, back-talking and sass constantly (and of course I am not the type who thinks kids should just accept "because I said so" and never say a word, but I mean really rude back-talk.) I've tried logical consequences (today she threw popcorn all over the dining room on purpose, so I handed her a bowl and told her to pick it all up. She refused. This went on for 20 minutes, me saying to clean it up and her sitting there pouting and refusing. How do I "make" a very strong 50-pound kid pick up 600 popcorn kernels if she is sitting on her butt and refusing??) We tried taking away privileges. ("This is your one warning. If you call me a name again, you'll lose your TV privilege for the rest of the day." "PEE-PEE HEAD! Hahaha! I don't care about no TV! You're a PEE-PEE HEAD!" "OK then your favorite doll will get put away for the day." "I don't care about that either! You're a PEE-PEE HEEEEEAAAAADDDD!!!!") We tried mature explanations and encouraging her to have empathy ("When you hit your sister/slam the door on daddy/yell at me, I feel sad because blah blah blah, How would you feel if someone hit you? etc....) We've tried reward charts, incentives like stickers for good behavior, and the like, although some mamas on the GD thread suggested other variations on this which I'm still holding out hope for! I think it's just a phase - I hope so anyway! I keep saying things will calm down soon and then she'll be back to normal. Or I'll go









Very Long, Sorry







:

Hey girl, we're kinda going w/ the same think with Kya. Remember they're both the same age, so Im hoping this is a phase







: She hasn't resorted to name calling, but Im sure its only because she doesn't know what to say. But she does say either "You don't love me!!" or "I don't love you anymore" or the proverbial I wish I was w/ or I miss "Honey and Papa" my inlaws that are awesome, but are glorified to Kya. She adamantly refuses to do anything I ask and will say "Im tired" or my fav "You pick it up" I swear that one is a silent FU on her part!! She really knows how to push my buttons, but I think part of it is because we're really alike.







Not the tantrum part, but the type A personality and what not.

We started a new parenting skill shall I say...We only reinforce good behavior and bad behavior (ie. hitting, pushing, throwing, etc) is automatic time out in her room. She doesn't care if things/priveleges get taken away, she freaks out if she is denied "Me", I guess. I don't keep her in there for any set amount of time. I just open the door (not locked mind you, she can come out anytime she wants) and ask if she's ready to be calm and can apologize. If she isn't or back talks again, I just shut the door again. Thats the discipline we use. But w/ back talking, I just ignore it (as much as I want to reply back) She'll follow me and try to goad me into a yelling match and I just Ignore it!! I pretend she's not there and sometimes I'll say "I can't understand you when you talk like that, sorry" This usually gets her to change her communicating to regular.

The reinforcing good behavior is we give her (both girls actually) "gems" if they do something good (somedays Im striving to find anything they do as good, ie. breathing)







The gems are those little marble-like things that people put in fish tanks, vases, etc. we got them at the craft store. We let the girls pick out what color they wanted etc. That way they have some ownership to them. They got to pick out which container we'd put them in when they earned one, etc. So everytime I see the girls sharing, picking up toys when asked, getting in the carseat w/out fuss, getting dressed w/out fuss, I could go on and on blah blah, but I just exclaim "Way to go you get a gem!!" And they get to pick it out and go put it in their box. Now, if they are bad, they can't have a gem taken away, cuz eventhough she's being a brat now, she did earn that gem for previous behavior. Then when they get 10 gems they get a prize (something small, I went to the dollar store and got crayons, stickers, whatever). I keep the prized hidden in our closet and I go and get one for her (cuz if she saw them, it would probably become an arguement over which prize she gets!







And when they get 50, they get a big prize, a barbie or going out for ice cream or just something you think is pretty special.

So far this has brought surprising changes in both of the girls behavior. HTH's. Hugs hon


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Very Long, Sorry







:

Hey girl, we're kinda going w/ the same think with Kya. Remember they're both the same age, so Im hoping this is a phase







: She hasn't resorted to name calling, but Im sure its only because she doesn't know what to say. But she does say either "You don't love me!!" or "I don't love you anymore" or the proverbial I wish I was w/ or I miss "Honey and Papa" my inlaws that are awesome, but are glorified to Kya. She adamantly refuses to do anything I ask and will say "Im tired" or my fav "You pick it up" I swear that one is a silent FU on her part!! She really knows how to push my buttons, but I think part of it is because we're really alike.







Not the tantrum part, but the type A personality and what not.

We started a new parenting skill shall I say...We only reinforce good behavior and bad behavior (ie. hitting, pushing, throwing, etc) is automatic time out in her room. She doesn't care if things/priveleges get taken away, she freaks out if she is denied "Me", I guess. I don't keep her in there for any set amount of time. I just open the door (not locked mind you, she can come out anytime she wants) and ask if she's ready to be calm and can apologize. If she isn't or back talks again, I just shut the door again. Thats the discipline we use. But w/ back talking, I just ignore it (as much as I want to reply back) She'll follow me and try to goad me into a yelling match and I just Ignore it!! I pretend she's not there and sometimes I'll say "I can't understand you when you talk like that, sorry" This usually gets her to change her communicating to regular.

The reinforcing good behavior is we give her (both girls actually) "gems" if they do something good (somedays Im striving to find anything they do as good, ie. breathing)







The gems are those little marble-like things that people put in fish tanks, vases, etc. we got them at the craft store. We let the girls pick out what color they wanted etc. That way they have some ownership to them. They got to pick out which container we'd put them in when they earned one, etc. So everytime I see the girls sharing, picking up toys when asked, getting in the carseat w/out fuss, getting dressed w/out fuss, I could go on and on blah blah, but I just exclaim "Way to go you get a gem!!" And they get to pick it out and go put it in their box. Now, if they are bad, they can't have a gem taken away, cuz eventhough she's being a brat now, she did earn that gem for previous behavior. Then when they get 10 gems they get a prize (something small, I went to the dollar store and got crayons, stickers, whatever). I keep the prized hidden in our closet and I go and get one for her (cuz if she saw them, it would probably become an arguement over which prize she gets!







And when they get 50, they get a big prize, a barbie or going out for ice cream or just something you think is pretty special.

So far this has brought surprising changes in both of the girls behavior. HTH's. Hugs hon

YES Kelly, I remember you posted about that, I am going to try something like the "gems" in the new house!! Thanks for the ideas!! (Only how do you keep them from taking them out and leaving them all over the floor for the baby to choke on??? Andrew has already almost had a coin, a seashell and a Barbie shoe in his mouth and I've gotten to him just in time!







)


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And, for all of you wondering what B is really like, Lisa (Mearaina) can attest, as she's met him. He got projectile vomited upon, and didn't curse once...can't say that I would have had the same reaction, but he pretty much took it in stride.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And Lisa, Colin's a doll! And those girls! TOO cute!

Thanks!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I need a better plan on how to lose weight I'm tired of looking like a slob,I have clothing issues, I want my boobs to be perky again! End rant!









this won't help with the perkiness issues, but eating whole grain brown rice once a day makes me lose weight. Why? I have no idea, but it works for me









Jes - sorry about your ggma - btw, the pics on your blog of your critters are adorable!

bfm - sorry about what your dds are going through









Candice - your new cat is precious!

One of these days I will get on the stick and post pics of my animal babies.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I definitely need to post the pics I took of Kahlua licking Samantha the other day. It's oh so cute.







I'll try and scan an old pic I have of me kissing our golden retriever's nose when I was about Sam's age.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Can't...even...read...

Sorry to everyone who has suffered a loss.

I am feeling straight up crazy this weekend. Never enough time for anything, and I think the internet is part of the problem!

Weight: I keep losing, and I think I look worse the more I lose. My belly looks flabbier and flabbier. Blah. None of my pants stay up, and when they fall down, they cut into the flab. Awesome. Now that it's freezing, I can't do 6 walks a day outside.

Harper's making this horrible new noise that sounds like a whooping cough whoop. Yet she's not coughing or acting sick. It freaked me out, but it's like a new laugh/noise. My husband swears it's normal and he's heard her do it a bunch of times. She's being super vocal this weekend. Squeeeeal. She is dropping the 3rd nap. We only got 2 yesterday despite lots of relaxing time to try to catch the 3rd one. This sorta sucks.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Helen - I'm an idiot and i deleted the PM you sent with the names for the Christmas card list. Will you resend it pretty-please?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Anyway DH goes, "You know, this is just great. We have one child squirting gallons of poo all over the minivan. We have another child with perpetual PMS. And another whose favorite pastime is humping the carpet. And you want _how many more_?"








He looked honestly pretty exasperated right then, but I thought it was hilarious!









: thats hilarious!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Helen - I'm an idiot and i deleted the PM you sent with the names for the Christmas card list. Will you resend it pretty-please?









i'm forwarding mine to you.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks!

Samantha just discovered she can make a "D" sound.







And now she's sitting on her daddy's lap, gnawing on her pretzel stick and watching the Ravens/Chiefs game. Periodically, she'll pull her pretzel out of her mouth, get a very stern look on her face, and YELL at the TV. It's friggin hilarious.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, I just sent out the last two names on the holiday card list. Sarah, you got the rest of the list, yes? List is closed, yay! Now I'm wishing we'd ordered more cards. Oh well, we'll just bump a less-favored relative


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep, got the list. Thanks muchly.









Caramel is melting.....







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

We had the same problem last night... Jonah was covered in it! I think he may have gotten sick cause he doesn't normally poo at night...He was a total crank pot all night long. But then he gave me this beautiful smile and of course, my heart melted through my exhaustion. sheesh.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh I forgot to mention our oh-so-exciting evening. We went out to dinner and as we were finishing, Andrew started getting antsy and distracted by the noise in the restaurant so I decided to take him out to nurse in the car where it would be quiet. I left the diaper bag with DH figuring he'd need the wipes for the girls' hands since they were finishing having ice cream for dessert. Well of course I get in the car, and not a minute later Andrew has an insanely huge poo which starts going out every corner of his diaper all over his pants







: I mean it was crazy - we have had some big ones, but this was unbelievable, like a huge pool of poo just sitting in the diaper, it couldn't even absorb it all (and we're talking about a sposie!) [Sorry TMI!] So anyway I'm frantically calling DH on the cell telling him to bring the diaper bag out and trying to hold Andrew still and keep his shirt up so he'd at least have one article of clothing left on for the ride home! He's wiggling all over and I'm yelling for DH to hurry up and it's a big mess.

Anyway DH goes, "You know, this is just great. We have one child squirting gallons of poo all over the minivan. We have another child with perpetual PMS. And another whose favorite pastime is humping the carpet. And you want _how many more_?"








He looked honestly pretty exasperated right then, but I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
We started a new parenting skill shall I say...We only reinforce good behavior and bad behavior (ie. hitting, pushing, throwing, etc) is automatic time out in her room. She doesn't care if things/priveleges get taken away, she freaks out if she is denied "Me", I guess. I don't keep her in there for any set amount of time. I just open the door (not locked mind you, she can come out anytime she wants) and ask if she's ready to be calm and can apologize. If she isn't or back talks again, I just shut the door again. Thats the discipline we use. But w/ back talking, I just ignore it (as much as I want to reply back) She'll follow me and try to goad me into a yelling match and I just Ignore it!! I pretend she's not there and sometimes I'll say "I can't understand you when you talk like that, sorry" This usually gets her to change her communicating to regular.



We actually do this as well, but we don't reinforce good behavior with rewards, rather we just reinforce good behavior with lots and lots of attention and praise and hugs and kisses







: . If Christian is having a fit, throwing a tantrum, I do the "I can't hear you right now, why don't you sit in your room and when you are done you can come talk to me." But I am paranoid and so when it looked like the first hint of crazy was starting with him I totally started the discipline thing. Dh was like "he isn't that bad" and I said, "and he isn't gonna get that bad either. Nipping this right now.." Anywho, that seems to work well. The most he resorts to is the trying to hit out at you think or screaming in frustration and I just tell him, "I don't hit you, you don't hit me. Please go to your room until you have some more control" or if it is the screaming "I understand that you are upset, and you are allowed to be upset, but I don't want to hear it. Please go to your room." Man, I'm a mean mama aren't I?









If it were something I want him to pick up, I'll pick it up with him but make sure that he knows that he needs to help. He is still a little young there I think... I read a post before J came that a mama had gotten frustrated with her dd because she wasn't doing anything she asked. And one of the responders said, well, I know you have an infant, but remember that though she is older, she still needs that same attention and she may not full understand what you are trying to tell her so you may need to direct her with it. I try to keep that in mind and try to think how I would feel in that same situation, remembering that he is only 3 and can't always control his emotions. And I always make sure that he has some one on one time with me at some point during the day. That makes such a difference to how he is doing the rest of the day. Like this morning, dh took Jonah and left C in bed with me for extra snuggle time. Or I make sure I read his story with him at night or color or write together (did I tell ya'll that C spelled his first word? Cat. It was soo cool. And today, he told me his first knock knock joke. The banana one







I love that kid.

Sorry, that got long.... but now I don't have to PM you.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Crazy family day yesterday. Nevie was a total mamma's girl, so I was worn out by the end of the "festivities." My family is large and loud. On the drive back to Spokane, Nevie was insanely mad in the carseat. I kept trying to comfort -- no dice. We pulled over and she was happy outside of the seat; changed dipe; instantly raging again in the seat. made it another 15 miles or so, but she had escalated to scary angry. By this time I had cried and my Mom had yelled at me to "Grow up, stop crying, and comfort your child." THAT sucked. Can't tell you how much. 'Cause I was trying. I tried feeding her, but she wouldn't stay on. So we went another 15 miles or so and it was HORRIBLE. Pulled over again, my Mom walked around with her a little bit, and then she finally ate. And immediately fell asleep in the car seat. So... the last 5 of 75 miles were fine. Blegh. But the comment from my Mom really stung. I know she meant well, and I know it's true.

I'm just feeling like a total loser mom now. I can't hold it together; I just cry and it takes too long to "fix" what's wrong and I think I'm not up to this job. Today I feel so detached from everyone and like I'm just failing pretty bad. At least Dan came home yesterday so I have my partner again.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

oh, megs. holding babe so this is gonna be short, but we all have days where none of the usual tricks work and feel a little disassociated. you are not a bad mom. i feel horrible when i have days i feel as if nothing is working. you just moved, just got reunited with hubby; these are stressful times and you know what? sometimes we all need a little help. i know your mother probably meant well but that was a horrible thing for her to say... hugs to you mama....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
oh, megs. holding babe so this is gonna be short, but we all have days where none of the usual tricks work and feel a little disassociated. you are not a bad mom. i feel horrible when i have days i feel as if nothing is working. you just moved, just got reunited with hubby; these are stressful times and you know what? sometimes we all need a little help. i know your mother probably meant well but that was a horrible thing for her to say... hugs to you mama....









: to ALL that.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Megan. Hang in there, sweetie.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Took Katie's Christmas card picture today. It is so cute, if I do say so myself.









She is currently unrolling my spool of ribbon and chewing on my markers. Serves me right for leaving things out, I guess. At least they won't hurt her.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Took Katie's Christmas card picture today. It is so cute, if I do say so myself.









She is currently unrolling my spool of ribbon and chewing on my markers. Serves me right for leaving things out, I guess. At least they won't hurt her.

ADORABLE....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Aw, Megan, you've held down the fort alone for a few days too long probably. One night last week sent me into the vapors, so you're already tougher than me! You're not a bad mom, and we've all had our share of carseat (or other) horrors. Maybe daddy needs some quality baby time and you need a quality beer and a bath?


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

So I figured out why I fell down the stairs on Friday night with Alex, I have the flu and an inner ear infection. I kept falling around the house yesturday and today so dh took me to quick care, which is kinda like an er but kinda like the doctor's office. The bad thing is that dh will still not help take care of Alex and I still have to do everything which will mean that he will probably get the flu from me now and i don't have any sick time left at work, bucause of when I was in the hosptial and was out for amonth. the good news is that i only have a week and a half until christmas but we are closing on our condo on the 19th which means that we move the weekend of christmas. which is just annoying and aggeravating. but it will all work out.

on a good note, alex's other bottom tooth is about to break though!!!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I'm just feeling like a total loser mom now. I can't hold it together; I just cry and it takes too long to "fix" what's wrong and I think I'm not up to this job. Today I feel so detached from everyone and like I'm just failing pretty bad. At least Dan came home yesterday so I have my partner again.

dude - you have been a single mama for a couple of wweeks! thats hard! you aren't failing in the least. ruby cried the whole way home from salem the other day (45 mins) and i couldn't stop due to time crunch. i was a







WRECK by the time we got home. you aren't a failure, you're just a mama who needs a martini.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Took Katie's Christmas card picture today. It is so cute, if I do say so myself.









She is currently unrolling my spool of ribbon and chewing on my markers. Serves me right for leaving things out, I guess. At least they won't hurt her.

CUUUUUUTE!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
So I figured out why I fell down the stairs on Friday night with Alex, I have the flu and an inner ear infection. I kept falling around the house yesturday and today so dh took me to quick care, which is kinda like an er but kinda like the doctor's office. The bad thing is that dh will still not help take care of Alex and I still have to do everything which will mean that he will probably get the flu from me now and i don't have any sick time left at work, bucause of when I was in the hosptial and was out for amonth. the good news is that i only have a week and a half until christmas but we are closing on our condo on the 19th which means that we move the weekend of christmas. which is just annoying and aggeravating. but it will all work out.

on a good note, alex's other bottom tooth is about to break though!!!!

your husband needs to buck up and help out. wtf is his problem? you're sick and NEED his help!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I'm just feeling like a total loser mom now. I can't hold it together; I just cry and it takes too long to "fix" what's wrong and I think I'm not up to this job. Today I feel so detached from everyone and like I'm just failing pretty bad. At least Dan came home yesterday so I have my partner again.

You are a great mama







FWIW, I distinctly remember a time when Meara was a baby where I had myself totally convinced that I should have given her up for adoption because she deserved far better then what I could give her







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Took Katie's Christmas card picture today. It is so cute, if I do say so myself.









Cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
So I figured out why I fell down the stairs on Friday night with Alex, I have the flu and an inner ear infection. I kept falling around the house yesturday and today so dh took me to quick care, which is kinda like an er but kinda like the doctor's office. The bad thing is that dh will still not help take care of Alex and I still have to do everything which will mean that he will probably get the flu from me now and i don't have any sick time left at work, bucause of when I was in the hosptial and was out for amonth. the good news is that i only have a week and a half until christmas but we are closing on our condo on the 19th which means that we move the weekend of christmas. which is just annoying and aggeravating. but it will all work out.

on a good note, alex's other bottom tooth is about to break though!!!!

Glad you know what the problem is, but..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
your husband needs to buck up and help out. wtf is his problem? you're sick and NEED his help!









:

I hope that you feel better soon


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Megan, I've been through the car drama before. I've been just as frustrated, and cried every time. Your mom shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you aren't a failure, you're just a mama who needs a martini.










man, don't we all....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
your husband needs to buck up and help out. wtf is his problem? you're sick and NEED his help!

chiro is speaking the gospel tonight!







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
chiro is speaking the gospel tonight!







:

well then, can i get an AMEN up in here?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Jes, that picture is ADORABLE!

And ITA with Korin as well...hubby needs to HELP!

Ladies, thank you all for the love...I can't update my signature, so I updated my location to reflect my new frosty status.









Oh, and...AMEN!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
So I figured out why I fell down the stairs on Friday night with Alex, I have the flu and an inner ear infection. I kept falling around the house yesturday and today so dh took me to quick care, which is kinda like an er but kinda like the doctor's office. The bad thing is that dh will still not help take care of Alex and I still have to do everything which will mean that he will probably get the flu from me now and i don't have any sick time left at work, bucause of when I was in the hosptial and was out for amonth. the good news is that i only have a week and a half until christmas but we are closing on our condo on the 19th which means that we move the weekend of christmas. which is just annoying and aggeravating. but it will all work out.

on a good note, alex's other bottom tooth is about to break though!!!!

Oh lawsy, I'll fly over and kick your husband in the rear for you! Why won't he take care of his son? Is there someone else you can call, friend, family? Go on strike, don't do any more housework or food prep or anything! I've had an inner ear infection before, and I fell down and threw up in the middle of the Boston Common while just walking home. I can't imagine taking care of a baby feeling like that! I hope you feel better soon. I think it took me 2 days of antibiotics to feel normal again.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, and did someone say martini? I had box of wine in a juice glass with my dinner. I once had shame, somewhere in the very distant past.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
well then, can i get an AMEN up in here?









: AMEN!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

If it's a gin martini, hook me up, sister friends. Otherwise, I'll stick with the merlot 

I give an AMEN up in here to the husband-help-plea. Holy cats, batman. Papa needs to recognize his part in this business. Took two to create this child; it takes to to (safely and humanely) raise them. I'll never forget the perspective that the nurse who taught my childbirth class gave me on this topic... she mentioned the Andrea Yates case and how, the day of the murders, her husband had thought that she was acting strangely -- but ignored it and went on his clueless way to work. That overstressed mama made tragedy, and maybe an "Hey, honey? Are you OK? Let's call your mother/sister/friend to come help you out today" could have given her the edge she needed to stay fresh. This particular nurse was pretty old-fashioned in her views, so she really felt strongly that it's the father/husband's role to provide & protect for his family. I'm glad us women can be equal partners in that role, but the point is that we are PARTNERS. Not solo acts.

My sister and I had a heart-to-heart about the car ride (which, inevitably, turned into much more than just the car ride) and I feel better. I am not perfect; I'm not a perfect daughter nor mother nor will I ever be. So... I guess I should cut my own Mama a little more slack now that I know how crazy tough this job can be. It wasn't perfect what she said, but yesterday was bat nuts crazy, stressful, and kind of sad in many ways. So... when she gets home from her Christmas party (my Mom), it's time to give her a glass of Merlot, too, and put her granddaughters in the bathtub for some cuteness time.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh, and did someone say martini? I had box of wine in a juice glass with my dinner. I once had shame, somewhere in the very distant past.

Yeah, that's what labor will do for ya. After three weeks off and on of every stranger and his cousin at the hospital staring at my "girly bits" I lost all shame entirely.

Seriously, the nurse was so proud of me for laboring the main 33 hours in my own tank top. "Honey, I don't know why ANY woman wears these g_d-awful gowns. Really, they're just gross. Be comfortable, you're pushing out a HUMAN."







She rocked.

Oy, okay, so here's our Christmas dilemna...

Our girls ask for one present from Santa. Usually it's something they've had their eye on for a while, and since we don't buy them random presents throughout the year, they mentally tuck it away for Christmas time. Generally speaking, this has not been a problem. Victoria usually asks for a doll of some kind (lately Bratz







: ) and Sydney has always been very easy to please. 2 years ago, she wanted a handbell, because she liked the way her teacher's recess bell sounded...luckily, MIL used to collect bells, so we gifted the one with the Santa Claus face on it to Doodle. Last year, she wanted a Cinderella costume. Again, NBD. I think it cost a whopping $15.









And that brings us to this year... Victoria still wants a Bratz doll (this time a boy...who knew?) and Sydney wants this. She has promised that she and her sister will get to play with it, if Santa can get it here.







:

Luckily, my parents have offered to defray the cost, and I managed to squirrel away almost a third of the cost over the last year...that WAS going to be our entire Christmas budget, and be a nice surprise since B was expecting us to get nothing, but now,







, like I said, Oy.

Also luckily (also wic) _someone_ recently gave us a wonderful Target gift card, which will be used to get Victoria's doll. (And I desperately hope it's okay that it's not being used for baby-specific items.)









Anyway, just thought I'd share. I knew this "one present" thing would kick us in the butt one day. At least if a kid makes a big long list they're not totally bummed by not getting one thing, KWIM?









I do have to admit, the kid's got good taste...that thing looks awesome. Good thing since she's taking it to college with her.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
If it's a gin martini, hook me up, sister friends. Otherwise, I'll stick with the merlot 

Bombay Sapphire all the way, my dear.







My grandfather brings a HANDLE of Sapphire to our family reunion every year. It's a week long, and by about Thursday the handle's usually empty. There's just something about the combination of an ice cold G&T and a nice hot hot tub.









*sigh* When I pop this baby out, I'll get my sushi dinner AND martini cravings satisfied. Compliments of my DINK BIL/SIL. Only 10 1/2 more weeks!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oy, okay, so here's our Christmas dilemna...

Our girls ask for one present from Santa. Usually it's something they've had their eye on for a while, and since we don't buy them random presents throughout the year, they mentally tuck it away for Christmas time. Generally speaking, this has not been a problem. Victoria usually asks for a doll of some kind (lately Bratz







: ) and Sydney has always been very easy to please. 2 years ago, she wanted a handbell, because she liked the way her teacher's recess bell sounded...luckily, MIL used to collect bells, so we gifted the one with the Santa Claus face on it to Doodle. Last year, she wanted a Cinderella costume. Again, NBD. I think it cost a whopping $15.









And that brings us to this year... Victoria still wants a Bratz doll (this time a boy...who knew?) and Sydney wants this. She has promised that she and her sister will get to play with it, if Santa can get it here.







:

Um....you are not alone in the little-girls-craving-ponies department....that is exactly what my parents got for Teresa & Madeleine for Christmas
















But if you are gonna do it you better hurry - Butterscotch is sold out most places! It's supposedly the "it" toy for this season, whatever that means







They're going for above retail price on eBay. My dad waited in line for hours to get one from the last shipment the store near him was getting before Christmas!

Oh I could SO totally go for a Bombay Sapphire martini!!! But I think coffee is more needed right now - I plan to be up all night packing - I swear it's like stuff just keeps materializing out of nowhere and for every box I pack, there's more....


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Sarah, I put Katie on that horse the other day when we were at TRU and she went nuts! I never looked at the price. Egads! My first _real_ horse only cost $400, and I could've gotten a donkey the other week at auction for $50.

When we wanted expensive mechanical toys as kids, Santa would get us the non-mechanical version and tell us it's better to use our imaginations. Maybe that's an option? If you've got $100 saved for it already, I bet you could get a pretty killer non-mechanized stuffed horse for that. Or send it my way and I'll ship you a donkey.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yeah, that's what labor will do for ya. After three weeks off and on of every stranger and his cousin at the hospital staring at my "girly bits" I lost all shame entirely.

-cut-

And that brings us to this year... Victoria still wants a Bratz doll (this time a boy...who knew?) and Sydney wants this. She has promised that she and her sister will get to play with it, if Santa can get it here.







:

Come to think of it, no one saw my junk during labor at all! Weird. Hadn't thought about that. After was another story.

That is some horse! Isn't it sold out everywhere? What about something like this: http://www.quincyshop.com/rocking-ho...ssa--doug.html. Tell them the elves got too busy to make enough Butterscotches. I dunno, how does something like that go over with a kid?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

AMEN - to the box o wine,martini and the creapy pony.

Okay Santa the gigs up! Olivia pulled the beard off santa today at the firefighters kids party!







you should have seen the look on my friends little girl I think she'll need therapy for a very long time!









Olivia decided that it would be fun to grab some lady's hair at the christmass tree shop, that was fun, the lady was a bitch! not my falt she decided to wear the 42" long wig today she should've pinned it on







What can I say she loves hair,I heard her ask santa for her two front teeth and some hair!







:

I'm very tired and getting punchy, Thanks for the frosting,I'll have a margiritta


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
YES Kelly, I remember you posted about that, I am going to try something like the "gems" in the new house!! Thanks for the ideas!! (Only how do you keep them from taking them out and leaving them all over the floor for the baby to choke on??? Andrew has already almost had a coin, a seashell and a Barbie shoe in his mouth and I've gotten to him just in time!







)

Yikes!! We actually keep them out of their reach. They go on a book shelf and when they earn a gem, we make a big dea out of getting it off the shelf and highfiving everyone. They get to put their gems in it and back it goes on the shelf. Its working really well and I feel like I finally have some control without having to resort to yelling, screaming, or spanking (never have, never will) And since I've been calmer, the girls have been too, but not everday, we still have our moments over here









Pad, I just saw my "special name"!!! Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!














I feel so loved







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh! Olivia the hair-pulling bandit! That's so funny.

Oh yeah, new pix are up. This one is the aftermath of her first taste of solids. The self-feeding theory really works in that she put the hunk of banana in her mouth, gummed it, made the most hideous face, and spent the next fifteen minutes picking every last little bit out of her mouth. I don't think she swallowed even a molecule. I don't think she's ready, although it did keep her busy. We'll repeat the experiment in another few weeks maybe. I was thinking she would be into it since she can sit on her own, pinch, and almost had a handful of pad thai in her mouth the other night. She makes chewing motions while we eat. Or maybe she just doesn't like banana


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Crazy family day yesterday. Nevie was a total mamma's girl, so I was worn out by the end of the "festivities." My family is large and loud. On the drive back to Spokane, Nevie was insanely mad in the carseat. I kept trying to comfort -- no dice. We pulled over and she was happy outside of the seat; changed dipe; instantly raging again in the seat. made it another 15 miles or so, but she had escalated to scary angry. By this time I had cried and my Mom had yelled at me to "Grow up, stop crying, and comfort your child." THAT sucked. Can't tell you how much. 'Cause I was trying. I tried feeding her, but she wouldn't stay on. So we went another 15 miles or so and it was HORRIBLE. Pulled over again, my Mom walked around with her a little bit, and then she finally ate. And immediately fell asleep in the car seat. So... the last 5 of 75 miles were fine. Blegh. But the comment from my Mom really stung. I know she meant well, and I know it's true.

I'm just feeling like a total loser mom now. I can't hold it together; I just cry and it takes too long to "fix" what's wrong and I think I'm not up to this job. Today I feel so detached from everyone and like I'm just failing pretty bad. At least Dan came home yesterday so I have my partner again.

Oh hugs Meg







You are a great mom. Just cuz she cried in the car and you weren't able to fix it, in no way means you're a "loser mom". Somedays its tough and somedays REALLY suck, but then you get that day that just makes it all worth it. A smile, or a coo, or even a laugh. Those days, for me, make it worth every tear I cry, or every growl of frustration (yes, I've been known to growl)







There's been days where I just sank to the floor in tears. Its gonna happen and its probably not the last time either, but thats what we're here for. A shoulder to lean or cry on....We are all going thru this at the same time and can help each other out.







I feel really lucky, cuz I think we've got something really special. Atleast this is the most genuine "group" I've been in at MDC. Thanks girls, it means alot







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Took Katie's Christmas card picture today. It is so cute, if I do say so myself.









She is currently unrolling my spool of ribbon and chewing on my markers. Serves me right for leaving things out, I guess. At least they won't hurt her.

What a cute little present!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
dude - you have been a single mama for a couple of wweeks! thats hard! you aren't failing in the least. ruby cried the whole way home from salem the other day (45 mins) and i couldn't stop due to time crunch. i was a







WRECK by the time we got home. you aren't a failure, you're just a mama who needs a martini.

CUUUUUUTE!!

LOve it, thats gonna be my mantra now "Im a mama who needs a martini"!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
well then, can i get an AMEN up in here?


Amen sista!! And throw in a Halleluia too!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh, and did someone say martini? I had box of wine in a juice glass with my dinner. I once had shame, somewhere in the very distant past.

Forget the juice glass, give me a straw and I'll suck it right outta the box!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Pad, I just saw my "special name"!!! Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!














I feel so loved







:

Hmmm... I hope they fix the date though... But, glad you like







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Megan, I've been through the car drama before. I've been just as frustrated, and cried every time. Your mom shouldn't have said that.

Rock on sista!!! I was right there with ya! I had all three screaming at the top of their lungs tonight, soooo what do I do I call my very over worked hubby every 3 min as they yell and ask him to please stop at the liquor store!







I'm such an assclown!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

: You guy's are killing me!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yeah, that's what labor will do for ya. After three weeks off and on of every stranger and his cousin at the hospital staring at my "girly bits" I lost all shame entirely.

Seriously, the nurse was so proud of me for laboring the main 33 hours in my own tank top. "Honey, I don't know why ANY woman wears these g_d-awful gowns. Really, they're just gross. Be comfortable, you're pushing out a HUMAN."







She rocked.

Oy, okay, so here's our Christmas dilemna...

Our girls ask for one present from Santa. Usually it's something they've had their eye on for a while, and since we don't buy them random presents throughout the year, they mentally tuck it away for Christmas time. Generally speaking, this has not been a problem. Victoria usually asks for a doll of some kind (lately Bratz







: ) and Sydney has always been very easy to please. 2 years ago, she wanted a handbell, because she liked the way her teacher's recess bell sounded...luckily, MIL used to collect bells, so we gifted the one with the Santa Claus face on it to Doodle. Last year, she wanted a Cinderella costume. Again, NBD. I think it cost a whopping $15.









And that brings us to this year... Victoria still wants a Bratz doll (this time a boy...who knew?) and Sydney wants this. She has promised that she and her sister will get to play with it, if Santa can get it here.







:

Luckily, my parents have offered to defray the cost, and I managed to squirrel away almost a third of the cost over the last year...that WAS going to be our entire Christmas budget, and be a nice surprise since B was expecting us to get nothing, but now,







, like I said, Oy.

Also luckily (also wic) _someone_ recently gave us a wonderful Target gift card, which will be used to get Victoria's doll. (And I desperately hope it's okay that it's not being used for baby-specific items.)









Anyway, just thought I'd share. I knew this "one present" thing would kick us in the butt one day. At least if a kid makes a big long list they're not totally bummed by not getting one thing, KWIM?









I do have to admit, the kid's got good taste...that thing looks awesome. Good thing since she's taking it to college with her.









Does this mean y'all are getting her a pony!!?? Wow, I think every girl at atleast one point in there lifetime wants a pony. Just not everyone got what they wanted







Why couldn't they have those when I was little. We had the pony head w/ the stick body that you put between your legs and galloped thru out the house, or the completely dangerous plastic horse attached to a metal frame w/ exposed metal springs. Y'all remember this one. You get bouncin' on it too much and you can break your nose when you whack your face on it OR the lovely ouchies you got from the metal springs pinching your legs.....am I the only one who remembers this


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Sarah~gift cards are to help in anyway they can







Thankfully Christian still doesn't "get it". And here I was stressing over getting him a leapster... Last year he got a kitchen and man that was expensive but well worth it... He loves making strawberries (why do I have to blow on a strawberry to cool it down??) and other yummy treats for mom and dad.

Jeeze!!! Jonah is cranky tonight!!! And he used the stairs to pull himself up to a standing position. And he outgrew his sleepers AGAIN and I need to get more in the next size. And I had to go to size 4 sposies~ you know, the ones C was in AT THE BEGINNING OF THIS YEAR AND HE IS 3!! NOT 6 MONTHS.







:







And I am exhausted and know I am going to have a bad night with the crank pot. Aren't weekends supposed to be for resting???

Anywho, bathtime. See ya'll in the morning


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







Sarah, I put Katie on that horse the other day when we were at TRU and she went nuts! I never looked at the price. Egads! My first _real_ horse only cost $400, and I could've gotten a donkey the other week at auction for $50.

When we wanted expensive mechanical toys as kids, Santa would get us the non-mechanical version and tell us it's better to use our imaginations. Maybe that's an option? If you've got $100 saved for it already, I bet you could get a pretty killer non-mechanized stuffed horse for that. Or send it my way and I'll ship you a donkey.
























: laughup


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Forget the juice glass, give me a straw and I'll suck it right outta the box!!









I SO NEED A DRINK.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

So quick question before Katie gets any more mobile than she already is... How hard is it to clean urine off leather?










The area "rug" in our living room is the hide from DH's first 4-H steer. It looks cool, but I'm scared what'll happen to it if DD pees on it during "nakey time". She's been rolling around off her pee mat, I can't keep her on it to save my life.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ahhhhhhh! Olivia the hair-pulling bandit! That's so funny.

Oh yeah, new pix are up. This one is the aftermath of her first taste of solids. The self-feeding theory really works in that she put the hunk of banana in her mouth, gummed it, made the most hideous face, and spent the next fifteen minutes picking every last little bit out of her mouth. I don't think she swallowed even a molecule. I don't think she's ready, although it did keep her busy. We'll repeat the experiment in another few weeks maybe. I was thinking she would be into it since she can sit on her own, pinch, and almost had a handful of pad thai in her mouth the other night. She makes chewing motions while we eat. Or maybe she just doesn't like banana









Helen, the pic of her in the antler hat ROCKS!!!! Its sooo cute! Yeah, I don't think she liked the banana too much. That face says it all


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Hmmm... I hope they fix the date though... But, glad you like







:

What day was it? Im a total dork, I don't even remember what DAY ie. monday, tuesday....can you tell Im a little sleep deprived and yet, here I am on the computer when I could be sleeping....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

helen, i love your new sig


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I SO NEED A DRINK.









DUDE, you ROCK!!! You have almost exactly 100 more posts than me....







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
... the completely dangerous plastic horse attached to a metal frame w/ exposed metal springs. Y'all remember this one. You get bouncin' on it too much and you can break your nose when you whack your face on it OR the lovely ouchies you got from the metal springs pinching your legs.....am I the only one who remembers this









No! You're not alone! I had one. In fact, there's pictures of that Christmas morning (I was 3). His name was Ralph. I loved him.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
So quick question before Katie gets any more mobile than she already is... How hard is it to clean urine off leather?










The area "rug" in our living room is the hide from DH's first 4-H steer. It looks cool, but I'm scared what'll happen to it if DD pees on it during "nakey time". She's been rolling around off her pee mat, I can't keep her on it to save my life.

You might want to be Scotch guarding that bad boy!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok, so a friend sent this to me and its absolutely freakin' Hilarious!!! Hope this link works..

http://www.storewars.org/flash/index.html


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
You might want to be Scotch guarding that bad boy!









It still has hair.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok, so a friend sent this to me and its absolutely freakin' Hilarious!!! Hope this link works..

http://www.storewars.org/flash/index.html

Funny!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, a reply before pg 34.

Sarah, crazy expensive gift! I think we spent a total of $70 on SS's gifts. I'm not sure I could spring for that horse (well, ok, I know I wouldn't). No judgment, just a







:

Megan-- I understand your feelings and







. My mother told me she didn't think I'd be a good mother (at this time in my life) . Well the qualifier didn't make it hurt less. AND she told my sister she thought P was unplanned. WTF?
I know she doesn't mean it the way it sounds-- maybe your mom didn't either. ?

AMEN to Korin and making your husband help out sarahlynn

Ange, I have the same problem w/ P sometimes about oversupply etc. I think pumping increases supply moreso than regular nursing does. I changed to pumping twice a day and only pumping 4 4 oz bottles. If you could do that, it might help.

Katy







re: ggma.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

So, I feel so left out! I wasn't booed, I wasn't turkeyed, and what is this frosting thing?

and







: re: drinking.

BFM- good to see you! I hear you about the crazy poo. P has done that a few times (and we use sposies) and it's CRAZY. One time I just gave up and gave him a bath (and washed my pants. and the bouncy chair. and his clothes.) DH is so afraid to be stuck out of the house when an explosion occurs!

Ok, off to bed. It's way too late.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Crazy family day yesterday. Nevie was a total mamma's girl, so I was worn out by the end of the "festivities." My family is large and loud. On the drive back to Spokane, Nevie was insanely mad in the carseat. I kept trying to comfort -- no dice. We pulled over and she was happy outside of the seat; changed dipe; instantly raging again in the seat. made it another 15 miles or so, but she had escalated to scary angry. By this time I had cried and my Mom had yelled at me to "Grow up, stop crying, and comfort your child." THAT sucked. Can't tell you how much. 'Cause I was trying. I tried feeding her, but she wouldn't stay on. So we went another 15 miles or so and it was HORRIBLE. Pulled over again, my Mom walked around with her a little bit, and then she finally ate. And immediately fell asleep in the car seat. So... the last 5 of 75 miles were fine. Blegh. But the comment from my Mom really stung. I know she meant well, and I know it's true.

I'm just feeling like a total loser mom now. I can't hold it together; I just cry and it takes too long to "fix" what's wrong and I think I'm not up to this job. Today I feel so detached from everyone and like I'm just failing pretty bad. At least Dan came home yesterday so I have my partner again.









That wasn't very helpful of your mom, jeez. You're not a loser. We all have days like that.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

This is goign to be the mother of all multiquotes.....figure I don't need to help out post count cause this thread is monstrous already and not even mid month yet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Caramel is melting.....







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Took Katie's Christmas card picture today. It is so cute, if I do say so myself.









Love it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
The bad thing is that dh will still not help take care of Alex and I still have to do everything which will mean

Yay on the tooth, but....ummmm......well, no, what I have to say would be a UA violation. Hub should definitely be taking care of babe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
chiro is speaking the gospel tonight!







:

A big old AMEN to that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh lawsy,











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
So... I guess I should cut my own Mama a little more slack now that I know how crazy tough this job can be. It wasn't perfect what she said, but yesterday was bat nuts crazy, stressful, and kind of sad in many ways. So... when she gets home from her Christmas party (my Mom), it's time to give her a glass of Merlot, too, and put her granddaughters in the bathtub for some cuteness time.

Now THAT is the holiday spirit...you are awesome.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
My dad waited in line for hours to get one from the last shipment the store near him was getting before Christmas!

Visions of Cabbage Patch Kids are dancing in my head.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Or send it my way and I'll ship you a donkey.

















- man, you ladies were on fire yesterday!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Okay Santa the gigs up! Olivia pulled the beard off santa today at the firefighters kids party!







you should have seen the look on my friends little girl I think she'll need therapy for a very long time!









Olivia decided that it would be fun to grab some lady's hair at the christmass tree shop, that was fun, the lady was a bitch! not my falt she decided to wear the 42" long wig today she should've pinned it on







What can I say she loves hair,I heard her ask santa for her two front teeth and some hair!







:

I love it!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
helen, i love your new sig

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
No! You're not alone! I had one. In fact, there's pictures of that Christmas morning (I was 3). His name was Ralph. I loved him.

My DS's favorite stuffed bear's name is Ralph. Guess who named him....







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
What day was it? Im a total dork, I don't even remember what DAY ie. monday, tuesday....can you tell Im a little sleep deprived and yet, here I am on the computer when I could be sleeping....









It was 12/1... The first day the new thread started. I was smoking something though and hit send and then looked and noticed I had put a 2 instead of a 1.... And immediately emailed like 20 mods to try to see if I could get them to change it before the did it and got messages back saying I'll forward to who is doing it, no worries, but alas....







: I guess MDC is even bigger than I thought....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
DUDE, you ROCK!!! You have almost exactly 100 more posts than me....







:









Oh, those are the days last week when I was so burned out I could do nothing but come to MDC. I so needed to take last week off, very unproductive and just oh so tired. But wasn't allowed. So I came to work, and did NOTHING.







:







Their own fault. They need to provide more mental health days for new moms.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Ok, a reply before pg 34.

Ange, I have the same problem w/ P sometimes about oversupply etc. I think pumping increases supply moreso than regular nursing does. I changed to pumping twice a day and only pumping 4 4 oz bottles. If you could do that, it might help.

Sorry, you are on my page 35. I do the same thing, start writing a message and then 5 messages sneak in before I can hit post.









I was actually doing 2 pumps a day and getting 5 4 oz bottles, but then he started drinking 6!







: So last week I switched back to 3 pumping sessions and was just crazy overfull on Saturday. By Sunday it was not so bad. Um, this sounds terrible, but I am already getting sick of my pump.







: I think I lasted until at least 9 months with C before I was sick of it... And then gave it up when he turned a year. As I still plan on exclusively breastfeeding, I can't do anything about it but be sick of it until a little after he turns 1 most likely but *sigh*. But I think J is going to go longer with primary milk diet so I may have to keep up one pump session until he is like 15 months or something.

We are starting solids officially this week. Actually taking stuff to the dcp to be included as part of his food. We shall see how this goes... Its kind of nice to do it if you think about it and not do it if you don't think about it.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Leighanne~ Mikey turned 6 months yesterday, right?








:







:








:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Um, this sounds terrible, but I am already getting sick of my pump.







: I think I lasted until at least 9 months with C before I was sick of it... And then gave it up when he turned a year. As I still plan on exclusively breastfeeding, I can't do anything about it but be sick of it until a little after he turns 1 most likely but *sigh*. But I think J is going to go longer with primary milk diet so I may have to keep up one pump session until he is like 15 months or something.

We are starting solids officially this week. Actually taking stuff to the dcp to be included as part of his food. We shall see how this goes... Its kind of nice to do it if you think about it and not do it if you don't think about it.









I am getting sick of my pump too. In fact I wonder if I am starting to get a little desensitized to it because I am turning the suction up much more than when I first started using it.
So when you gave up the pump at a year before, was C still nursing at night, and then taking solids during the day?

I thought I was done leaking, but now I have a big spot on my sweater today. Ugh. At least it's grey, so no one can really tell.

Oh, and solids. I know P isn't ready because he doesn't sit on his own all of the time and still has the tongue thrust. MIL was so tempted to feed him a cracker (from whole foods, but not organic and I've decided to make this my soapbox issue so it wouldn't have been cool) the other day. I'm glad she didn't (she does respect me, and she knows P isn't ready) but I can see how this can become a problem-- everyone wanting to feed a baby that isn't ready yet.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I am getting sick of my pump too. In fact I wonder if I am starting to get a little desensitized to it because I am turning the suction up much more than when I first started using it.
So when you gave up the pump at a year before, was C still nursing at night, and then taking solids during the day?


Yeah, C still nursed before I went to work and after I came home and at night, and he got frozen ebm or sometimes soy milk during the day for a few months longer until he really started talking the solids completely. And guzzled water. C is a water junkie. I had a crappy boss then who when C was maybe 5 months got irritated with me for pumping and so it was a relief to be able to not have to deal with her over it anymore. But I had to kind of slowly bring it down so I wasn't horribly uncomfortable during the day....

The same is happening to me (desensitized) so I think I need to get new flappies again....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Grr...okay, so I just went to the liquor store to get the rum to make rum balls, and they wouldn't sell it to me because I didn't pay the $40 to switch my license to the "of legal age" format when I turned 21. Stupid rules at stupid liquor store.







B's gonna pick it up for me at lunch time and bring it over. Blech. Of course now I have to pay $65 to switch my license to the appropriate format, AND change my name, AND switch it from PA to MD. Whatever, I'll do it later.









Sydney and Victoria are both in school. For now, we are nit free. I took Syd to the health department this morning to get her head checked before I took her to school, and the mean woman yelled at me for using Vaseline on her hair. Um, NOTHING ELSE WORKED, WOMAN! We tried the RID treatments, and olive oil, and mayonnaise, and dog shampoo, and did everything else short of shaving the child's head and dousing it in kerosene.







:

Alright, back to the kitchen I go.

B just sent me an e-mail that says "I love you and I so appreciate everything you do for our family. See you tonight."







: How cute is he?
















Oh, and we are getting Sydney the Butterscotch Pony. We can get it online no problem from TRU for the normal retail price (and free shipping!) since none of the local stores have it, and even if they did, I don't feel like lugging that beast home.







Family is chipping in to help us pay for it.

And apparently my mother went nutty with her Pottery Barn Kids discount, and her living room is full of presents for the kids. Should be interesting to see what all she got them...I'm guessing decorating stuff for their room? She hinted at something about needing bedding to go on their PBK beds. She's loving this being-able-to-spoil-her-family thing.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, and we are getting Sydney the Butterscotch Pony. We can get it online no problem from TRU for the normal retail price (and free shipping!) since none of the local stores have it, and even if they did, I don't feel like lugging that beast home.







Family is chipping in to help us pay for it.

I was just thinking she could set up a "pony ride" booth and charge her friends to ride to off-set the cost. Holy wah.







...poor thing deserves a pony though after all those nit-treatments, doesn't she?

hugs to all the (non) "bad moms" out there...we've all BTDT and if we haven't, we're liars! LOL

Ange - yep, Mikey is officially 6 months now (though he seems to think he's much, much older) ...sigh...why is it when you get to be the "seasoned" mother and you're ready to really enjoy a baby (knowing how fast they grow) that you get speedy gonzalez baby !?!?!? he really isn't that big, but ye gads the thing this child thinks he can do! (crawling, standing, eating, etc.)

and I'll give y'all some AMEN! on the drink thing and the pump thing. I am so over the pump. bleh.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Ange - yep, Mikey is officially 6 months now (though he seems to think he's much, much older) ...sigh...why is it when you get to be the "seasoned" mother and you're ready to really enjoy a baby (knowing how fast they grow) that you get speedy gonzalez baby !?!?!? he really isn't that big, but ye gads the thing this child thinks he can do! (crawling, standing, eating, etc.)

and I'll give y'all some AMEN! on the drink thing and the pump thing. I am so over the pump. bleh.

Ah, yes the twins... Jonah used the stair to stand up last night....







:







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Alright, so maybe we're not getting her the pony.









B is home for lunch, and has been mulling it over all day, and is going to talk to Sydney and explain that since they already got a TV to watch their videos during quiet time, a pony might be too big of a present right now.

It's not the money (someone IRL had the gall to tell me that I shouldn't spend that much money on her because she's not my "real" daughter. Bite me. I didn't push her out, but I'm helping to raise her, UA violation














but more that it's just SUCH an large item, and they just got new beds, and a new house, and their own TV, and they have their own computer to play their games on...plus, they're not super-good about playing with the toys they already have. We would be having the same conversation if she'd asked for a castle playset in the back yard...just too big right now.

Oh, and she's 4. Last week she wanted something else, and the week before that, a different item.

Plus, there are SO many other things we could be spending $300 on right now...like bills.







:

And Jessica, I get where you're coming from on the gifts, but they're not my Skids, they're my kids, KWIM? Yes, it's a big gift, but it's just another toy. Not like she asked for diamonds.







Like I said, it's not even about how much it costs. It's that she's got her heart set (this week







) on this ONE thing.

I don't wanna be a grown-up anymore. Anyone know where I can hire a mom?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

I don't wanna be a grown-up anymore. Anyone know where I can hire a mom?









I'll bet even if she protests about not getting the pony it'll be over in a day or so. I remember for Kya's 2nd birthday she wanted a Little Nemo party, so we bought all the decorations and even got her some neat little nemo stuff off of Ebay and wouldn't ya know it, not 1 week before her birthday, nemo was history and it was "HELLO CINDERELLA"!!!! Oh well.....

and about that not wanting to be a grown up anymore...I used to say when times got tough "I wish I was 5 again" but now I look at Kya, whose 4, and see how "rough" life is. Now I know that being 5 sucked too!!









Oh and I remember somewhere on Helen's blog she was talking about the "other wife" they bought and how great that was....Might wanna look into getting one of those


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm not old enough to drink legally but I'll take a drink as well!! hehehe. I've been so stressed lately I could use a drink.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Have stomach flu.
feel like crap.

jealous of those who pump so much. I have to pump 3x to get enough for one afternoon of work.

must go barf again.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I SO NEED A DRINK.










I'll take some crown royal and ginger ale, please. On the rocks.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
For now, we are nit free.


Hurray!

And Sam is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Have stomach flu.
feel like crap.

jealous of those who pump so much. I have to pump 3x to get enough for one afternoon of work.

must go barf again.


Yuck. I hope that you feel better soon


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Have stomach flu.
feel like crap.

jealous of those who pump so much. I have to pump 3x to get enough for one afternoon of work.

must go barf again.

Awe, so sorry. feel better soon! You have sin sticks to eat in a few days.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
And Sam is absolutely adorable!

Thanks!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I'm not old enough to drink legally but I'll take a drink as well!! hehehe. I've been so stressed lately I could use a drink.









OK, now I feel OLD.







: That means that I was probably almost in junior high when you were BORN.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Have stomach flu.
feel like crap.

jealous of those who pump so much. I have to pump 3x to get enough for one afternoon of work.

must go barf again.









and







Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
You have sin sticks to eat in a few days.








!

Doing my best impression of Homer...

mmmmmmmmm....sin sticks.........


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

honestly, even that doesn't sound good.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I'll take some crown royal and ginger ale, please. On the rocks.









I actually am a Margarita girl. Or a midori sour. Or a mudslide or some other yummy combination of Kalhua and Baileys.







I like the tequila mixed drinks rather than the vodka or gin.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OK, now I feel OLD.







: That means that I was probably almost in junior high when you were BORN.







:









I feel old when I hire ppl born in 1987 now... *sigh*


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
honestly, even that doesn't sound good.







:


Feel better Korin... And don't feel too jealous cause it still is sometimes not enough milk for my greedy child.







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I actually am a Margarita girl. Or a midori sour. Or a mudslide or some other yummy combination of Kalhua and Baileys.







I like the tequila mixed drinks rather than the vodka or gin.










Now that's my type of drinking







I do love vodka too. Vodka sauce even better!!!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







and







Hope you feel better soon!

Ditto


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
honestly, even that doesn't sound good.







:

I totally understand. Just get better! I hate stomach viruses/flus/bugs. ICK. There's not much that can make you feel as crappy as quickly.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I actually am a Margarita girl. Or a midori sour. Or a mudslide or some other yummy combination of Kalhua and Baileys.







I like the tequila mixed drinks rather than the vodka or gin.










You, know, I don't think I've ever had a margarita. I did have a mudslide once, it was pretty good. But I think I'll stand by my whiskey.

As far as wine goes, I'm a penot grigio (sp?) kind of girl.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I feel old when I hire ppl born in 1987 now... *sigh*

You know, when I read that my first thought was, "are people born in 1987 even old enough to work?"


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

Well dh has finally given in and is taking care of the baby now, I woke up with a 102 fever and told him i would not be in same room as Alex and he agreed. But I still had to work. Maybe I will give it to my class and i won't have any students. that would be great!!!







well gota wake them up from nap. the day is almost over yeah!!!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
You know, when I read that my first thought was, "are people born in 1987 even old enough to work?"

















yeah, that's what i think when they give me their ids...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
Well dh has finally given in and is taking care of the baby now, I woke up with a 102 fever and told him i would not be in same room as Alex and he agreed. But I still had to work. Maybe I will give it to my class and i won't have any students. that would be great!!!







well gota wake them up from nap. the day is almost over yeah!!!!!

glad you are getting a bit of help... feel better mama....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
You, know, I don't think I've ever had a margarita. I did have a mudslide once, it was pretty good. But I think I'll stand by my whiskey.

As far as wine goes, I'm a penot grigio (sp?) kind of girl.

Other than the white zin, I"m not a wine girl... If anyone knows of any that are sweet and yummy though, I'm willing to give them a try.









Disclaimer: I think I have had 2 maybe 3 "drinks" since Jonah has been born...







Actually since Jonah was a couple months conceived. I did sneak 1 on my birthday while I was pregnant...







Obviously I need one







Maybe I can hit up my sister (bartender in training) when I see her next....

but lots and lots of


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







yeah, that's what i think when they give me their ids...

















you all are funny.i feel too young







I was born in 86...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 







you all are funny.i feel too young







I was born in 86...

OUCH.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Big time coffee drinkers here (thus that in the siggy)
Red wine, white, and imported or micro brew beer. Not a big mixed drink drinker.

Oh and a milestone is coming up this month on the 24th so you girls griping about the 21 thing makes me feel sooooo old.

MEgs- You have to really give yourself a break. You're doing a great job! But, you also just did a transpacific travel alone w the babe and you're still adjusting to being here believe it or not. I hope you're feeling better!

Yesterday we hosted a LLL/mdc tribe party. Well they are pretty much one in the same though. Lots of fun but at one point we had 4 mamas nursing in my living room and none of the dhs even noticed. I guess they are used to us!! Of course everyone here is on her 2nd nurser so that could be it too.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 







you all are funny.i feel too young







I was born in 86...

So does that make you the same age as Jesse McCartney? He's my secret crush right now. I think I am 11 years older than him







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
You know, when I read that my first thought was, "are people born in 1987 even old enough to work?"

















my thoughts exactly


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
honestly, even that doesn't sound good.







:

thats when you know you're really sick







: Hope you feel better soon


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Other than the white zin, I"m not a wine girl... If anyone knows of any that are sweet and yummy though, I'm willing to give them a try.









Disclaimer: I think I have had 2 maybe 3 "drinks" since Jonah has been born...







Actually since Jonah was a couple months conceived. I did sneak 1 on my birthday while I was pregnant...







Obviously I need one







Maybe I can hit up my sister (bartender in training) when I see her next....

but lots and lots of









nak chenin blanc is sweet and there's a red thats really good and sweet, a shiraz yummy!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK, now I am feeling REALLY old. 86 was the year I met my DH







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK, now I am feeling REALLY old. 86 was the year I met my DH







:

Let's see... 86 I was starting Junior High I think....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
nak chenin blanc is sweet and there's a red thats really good and sweet, a shiraz yummy!

Are these recommendations? Cause I will go and try them if they are... And why do you not have any pics of your girls on myspace? bad mommy....seeing favoritism....


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

So, I think AF may be on its way. If so I'm kind of relieved because I want to know what's going on and not be caught unawares (or preg again)!

86. I was in 1st grade. But my DH was, I don't know what he was doing, but he was 23!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Fess up who's turning 40?







Someone said milestone! I'm just to lazy to go back.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK, now I am feeling REALLY old. 86 was the year I met my DH







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Let's see... 86 I was starting Junior High I think....

In 86, I was in 6th grade.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Now I have to go look

me too.









In 86, I was 6 years old.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've removed several posts that were speculating about/directing others to other threads. Please don't do that. Thanks!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Let's see... 86 I was starting Junior High I think....

me too!! i graduated in '92


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 

In 86, I was 6 years old.









NICE.







Show some respect to your elders, would 'ya? Rubbing it in doesn't help us ANCIENT women here, now does it?














:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
me too!! i graduated in '92


I was an early bird so I was turning 11. I graduated in 93...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 

In 86, I was 6 years old.









same here







:


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK, now I am feeling REALLY old. 86 was the year I met my DH







:


So that would make you...let's see...30?







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I was an early bird so I was turning 11. I graduated in 93...

Are math skills the first thing to go?







I must have counted wrong or something, cause I graduated HS in 1991; I thought I was in 6th grade in 86? Maybe I entered Jr. High that year....Hmm...yeah, I guess I did, I turned 13 in '86, so that would be junior high, huh?







:

So, uh, Jes and Lisa, that means you were 11 when I graduated from HS. How depressing.









I'm totally just teasing, ladies, just to be sure you know. I'm loving the age I am right now, and don't feel a day over 21 most days!

So here's a new thread question: Who's older than me?







I graduated HS in 1991. You don't have to give your age if you don't want to......


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

heather, I hope you aren't an accountant.







:







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So here's a new thread question: Who's older than me?







I graduated HS in 1991. You don't have to give your age if you don't want to......

I graduated HS before you.

BTW, I didnt say what grade I was in when I met DH.














:

But thank you to whoever thinks I am turning 30. I will go with that!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

So i just sent Katie's christmas card picture to walmart.com to be printed for me so they're ready when I go to the city tomorrow, and they let you personalize the printing on the back! I didn't know that. Whee.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Are these recommendations? Cause I will go and try them if they are... And why do you not have any pics of your girls on myspace? bad mommy....seeing favoritism....









totally good reccomendations!! we didn't post pics of the girls because we didn't want a certain person to see them, but after the matter is resolved i'll be posting some


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i graduated hs in '89. i am ancient.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
Well dh has finally given in and is taking care of the baby now, I woke up with a 102 fever and told him i would not be in same room as Alex and he agreed. But I still had to work. Maybe I will give it to my class and i won't have any students. that would be great!!!







well gota wake them up from nap. the day is almost over yeah!!!!!

Glad he's helping, but NOT glad you're sick! Get better soon, ladies!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Let's see... 86 I was starting Junior High I think....

I was 3.







DH was 13.









I think Brad graduated in '91. I know he was only 16 when he graduated, and he was born in '74, so...'90 or '91.

His x graduated from high school when I was about 8 MONTHS old.







Sorry, but when Super Bowl XL came around last year (her b-day is right around Super Bowl time) I had a good laugh. I know, I'm incredibly catty.







:

Korin - I found vegan chocolate at our grocery store! I was going to have to order it online, but our local grocery has a great organic section. At least, I think I found vegan chocolate...anyone know if carob chips taste anything like chocolate?


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Does this mean y'all are getting her a pony!!?? Wow, I think every girl at atleast one point in there lifetime wants a pony. Just not everyone got what they wanted







Why couldn't they have those when I was little. We had the pony head w/ the stick body that you put between your legs and galloped thru out the house, or the completely dangerous plastic horse attached to a metal frame w/ exposed metal springs. Y'all remember this one. You get bouncin' on it too much and you can break your nose when you whack your face on it OR the lovely ouchies you got from the metal springs pinching your legs.....am I the only one who remembers this









I do! I had 'clip-clop'. Mom & Dad brought it up for Caleb. I think I'm going to make some kind of sock thing to hide the springs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Have stomach flu.
feel like crap.

jealous of those who pump so much. I have to pump 3x to get enough for one afternoon of work.

must go barf again.

ugh. Sorry. Hope you feel better. It's going through my house right now. I'm praying that it skips me & Ev. So far, we're good. dh is in bed though. Wonder if *I* could lie in bed if I got it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
But I still had to work. Maybe I will give it to my class and i won't have any students. that would be great!!!







well gota wake them up from nap. the day is almost over yeah!!!!!









I soooo understand. What grade? K? I had to leave early today, so I will be going in regardless tomorrow too. The only way I'll be here is if Ev comes down w/ it. I had 3!!! kids go home today before lunch. yuck!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

is there anyone not frosted!!?? BFM hit all the ones I would! I got a few from the mindful home mgt page!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, in '86, I was 8. I graduated hs in 96. dh was 7 in '86, he turned 8 in Dec.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

carob chips are close enough .







dark chocolate us usually milk free.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
carob chips are close enough .







dark chocolate us usually milk free.

Good to know. I couldn't find vegan dark chocolate (the ones at our store all had an animal by-product of some kind) so I thought I'd try the carob chips.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Are math skills the first thing to go?







I must have counted wrong or something, cause I graduated HS in 1991; I thought I was in 6th grade in 86? Maybe I entered Jr. High that year....Hmm...yeah, I guess I did, I turned 13 in '86, so that would be junior high, huh?







:

So, uh, Jes and Lisa, that means you were 11 when I graduated from HS. How depressing.









I'm totally just teasing, ladies, just to be sure you know. I'm loving the age I am right now, and don't feel a day over 21 most days!

So here's a new thread question: Who's older than me?







I graduated HS in 1991. You don't have to give your age if you don't want to......

Hey Heather, you're only 1 yr older than me!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Glad he's helping, but NOT glad you're sick! Get better soon, ladies!

I was 3.







DH was 13.









I think Brad graduated in '91. I know he was only 16 when he graduated, and he was born in '74, so...'90 or '91.

His x graduated from high school when I was about 8 MONTHS old.







Sorry, but when Super Bowl XL came around last year (her b-day is right around Super Bowl time) I had a good laugh. I know, I'm incredibly catty.







:

Korin - I found vegan chocolate at our grocery store! I was going to have to order it online, but our local grocery has a great organic section. At least, I think I found vegan chocolate...anyone know if carob chips taste anything like chocolate?










I was born in '74 too! I graduated in 92. I turned 18 a week after I graduated, my b-day's in June.

And yes, carob chips taste similar to chocolate, but oh so not as much as Id like them too







My stepmom was very natural, health conscience and our big treat was frozen yogurt w/ carob chips


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

In '87 I turned 4 that april, I didn't graudated until '01 and colllege I jusst graduated a year ago this month!!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
carob chips are close enough .







dark chocolate us usually milk free.

Is dark chocolate really milk free!!!??? YUMMY, dark is my fav!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
In '87 I turned 4 that april, I didn't graudated until '01 and colllege I jusst graduated a year ago this month!!!









Yikes, now I feel ancient....do they have a smilie hunched over walking w/ a cane


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
heather, I hope you aren't an accountant.







:







:

















:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i graduated hs in '89. i am ancient.









Some of my favorite people in HS graduated 2 yrs before me...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey Heather, you're only 1 yr older than me!!

Well, that's something at least.

Waaaay too many all y'all were born in the 80s, dude. What the crap, man.

'70s geezers, unite!







:


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

Alex is almost crawling







: he got up on his hand and knees and went like two steps or crawls i guess


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
Alex is almost crawling







: he got up on his hand and knees and went like two steps or crawls i guess

Yikes!







Brad and I were trying to figure out where to put the fish tank (it's on the kitchen counter right now and can NOT stay there) and he pointed to our low coffee table, which is used to house our stereo equipment. I said "sure" and he said, "you know, we want it at a convenient height for the soon-to-be toddler(s) to throw things in." I kinda mentally slapped my forehead and said, "Oh crap, she's gonna walk eventually, isn't she?"









She's still not sitting unassisted, but she's getting closer and closer to crawling, and LOVES to stand up. She's started this backwards scooch which is very effective. She lays on her back and lifts her butt while pushing with her feet. She can get across the room backwards fairly quickly.







When she's on her belly, she can move backwards, but not forwards yet. It REALLY ticks her off when she's trying to get one of her toys and all of her motor skills put her farther away from it. Poor kid.

Korin...ancient? PLEASE. Didntcha know? Gorgeous women never age.









Oh, I graduated HS in '02, and will theoretically graduate college in '09 or '10.









Kelly - Brad's parents skipped him ahead twice, which is why he was so young. It was really hard for him, and not something he wants to do to our kids if he can avoid it. He was always big for his age but small for his grade, and got teased pretty bad. He also spent his senior year in Germany as an exchange student, so he missed that part of HS. He did go to his junior prom though, so at least he got that "tradition".

This is his senior picture, this is me in '85, and this is us about three days after we met, the day before he proposed for the first time.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I've removed several posts that were speculating about/directing others to other threads. Please don't do that. Thanks!

I guess referring to them in the oh-so-cryptic "thread that must not be named" doesn't exactly avoid the UA violation, huh???


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i dont get why that was a problem??


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Pretty sure she's talking about the thread I linked to (the one about me).

I get caught up in talking to my friends and forget about the UA.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Korin - I found vegan chocolate at our grocery store! I was going to have to order it online, but our local grocery has a great organic section. At least, I think I found vegan chocolate...anyone know if carob chips taste anything like chocolate?









Carob doesn't taste too much like chocolate. But I have a Trader Joes near me and I can give you some vegan chocolate chips on Wednesday if you want. BTW I think most semisweet chocolate is vegan???
I don't know if they have vegan chocolate that isn't chips.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, I graduated HS in '02, and will theoretically graduate college in '09 or '10.

Oh sheit. I had Liz in 02 and I was 30!! So that makes me....... Who asked about a smiley w a cane. Give me the one w a walker....







:
Well at least chiromama is older







: but not by much since I was one of the older ones in my class...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I turned 35 in august.







but dayum.. i still look 22.








:


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I graduated high school in 1995.

Tangent time!

I met dh in '91. I was a freshman in high school and my then-bf invited me over to play D&D with some of his friends. *lol* I know, I know. We were dorks.

Anyway, then-bf's little brother was there with his best friend. You guessed it . . . his best friend was dh. Who took one look at me, and with all the indignation a 6th grader could muster, turned around and said, "You invited a GIRL to our game?!?!"









Needless to say, we never even thought about each other "that way" until we reconnected in college. He was 18 and I was 21, which is a much smaller gap than 15 and 12.

We moved in together within a year and have been together ever since. I'm 29 and he's 26 now, and everyone meeting him for the first time still always thinks he's more mature/older than me! Silly "old soul". . . .


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
She's still not sitting unassisted, but she's getting closer and closer to crawling, and LOVES to stand up. She's started this backwards scooch which is very effective. She lays on her back and lifts her butt while pushing with her feet. She can get across the room backwards fairly quickly.







When she's on her belly, she can move backwards, but not forwards yet. It REALLY ticks her off when she's trying to get one of her toys and all of her motor skills put her farther away from it. Poor kid.

Alex does that too, I can go into the kitchen for not even a minute and he is at the doorway to the kitchen. he hates to be left in the room without me. he is such a momma's boy!!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i dont get why that was a problem??

If I am not mistaken (correct me Annete Marie if I am wrong!!)
Someone mentioned lets do this talk somewhere else and gave an idea. When I talked to my mdc friends IRL last night, one said we cant direct anyone to another thread/discussion place. My what gets discussed IRL that we cant say on the threads!!! Annette Marie- you werent there but are always welcome!

My IRL mdc friend could not believe we all were all still talking. She thought we were all a bit catty when she used to stalk me on our ddc. I mean, come on we only had 3 threads shut down!!







I told her we couldnt part ways!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I turned 35 in august.







but dayum.. i still look 22.








:

I look 23 since my left booby is now sagging from nursing.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Carob doesn't taste too much like chocolate. But I have a Trader Joes near me and I can give you some vegan chocolate chips on Wednesday if you want. BTW I think most semisweet chocolate is vegan???
I don't know if they have vegan chocolate that isn't chips.

Chips are fine, and easier to melt anyway.







I think I'll return the carob chips. If you could pick up some vegan chips for me, that'd be fantastic. I'll have to search around here for something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I turned 35 in august.







but dayum.. i still look 22.








:

Right on! My sis will be 30 in February, and she gets carded but I don't (if we're together)







People also assume her 11 year old is my daughter.







Then of course I get SERIOUSLY dirty looks when I'm out with my own kids.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I look 23 since my left booby is now sagging from nursing.









Awe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
If I am not mistaken (correct me Annete Marie if I am wrong!!)
Someone mentioned lets do this talk somewhere else and gave an idea. When I talked to my mdc friends IRL last night, one said we cant direct anyone to another thread/discussion place.

I still think it was my fault.







Come on, guys, I wanna be baaaaaad.







:







: J/K AM! I'll be good, I swear.









So I have to get up at 6 tomorrow morning so that I can leave here by 6:50 to get to B's ex's house by 7:30, so that I can pick the girls up and take them to the Health Department to get clean bills of health. I accidentally dropped Victoria's B.O.H. off at her elementary school instead of her daycare (the elementary school doesn't care if she has nits or not







) and between juggling Samantha and keeping Sydney from bouncing off the walls this morning, I forgot to ask them for the frickin frackin piece of paper this morning when I was there.







: It's my own fault for not remembering, but it still ticks me off that I have to spend 2ish hours in WV tomorrow morning, especially when I have so much to do at home. Blech. Sleep's for the weak, right?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
the day before he proposed for the first time.









The _first_ time? Methinks there is an interesting story here.......


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Dh and I met at college when we were 19. Not a real interesting story. Pretty regular thing.

Earthmama369, I was














: about how you and your dh met. How long did it take him to live that down?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Um, subbing. (It only took 11 days for me to remember to do this...







)


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

You know, when you reply to a thread, you're automatically subbed to it.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Oh sheit. I had Liz in 02 and I was 30!! So that makes me....... Who asked about a smiley w a cane. Give me the one w a walker....







:
Well at least chiromama is older







: but not by much since I was one of the older ones in my class...

I had Kya in 02 and I was 28! And it was me asking about the geezer smilie. You know, we should have one of those









I turned 32 this year and I can tell ya the 30's are better than the 20's!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I turned 35 in august.







but dayum.. i still look 22.








:

Not a day over 20, I say







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So does that make you the same age as Jesse McCartney? He's my secret crush right now. I think I am 11 years older than him







:


Whose Jesse McCartney? Should I know














:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll be 20 on the 22nd.... & I just graduated hs. well actually I got my GED this year







uhh.. I feel so young and umm.... un fitted in.. hehe


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Whose Jesse McCartney? Should I know














:

I was thinking the same thing LOL


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Before I forget -- Angie, try Reisling or Gewurtzraminer (sp...) varietals. They are nice, sweet, spicy wines traditionally from Germany/northern France. Have it REALLY COLD. Mmmmm. Look for ones from the Alsacian region of no. france ~ best I've ever tried. I *heart* wine. Had a lovely red blend from the Columbia Valley tonight. Hooray! I am back in the land where one can buy GREAT WINE in the GROCERY STORE!!!

Mixed drinks -- G&T, baby. G&T. All the way. I like margaritas & cosmos, but not as much as G&T or just red wine. Dan and I are excited to make Rachael Ray's margaritas for Christmas Eve -- she used lemon and lime sorbets, so they were like slushees.

I'm still feeling a bit touchy about this weekend. I feel like, if I don't hit my mark every time, Nevie is just going to hate, hate, hate me. I don't want to do that to myself, or her. Blarrrrgh.

Korin, do you feel better?

Age-wise -- well, I'll be 28 on New Year's Eve. So I'm kind of in the middle of this group. Grad'd HS in 97 & college in Dec 01. Dan & I met in college. He's a rockin' one year older than me. Actually, to be specific, he is EXACTLY nine months older than me. How's that for timing?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

My DD does this all day.







Somewhere there is a band waiting for her to direct it. In the meantime, She will forever be shirtless because I can barely get her arms to hold still long enough to go in her sleeves.

I have discovered, that if she cracks herself in the head with something (like the remote :crazy ), she only cries if I look at her. That is good information.

Oh what did I do today?

Finished most of my Christmas cards... Discovered that I underestimated my list again and I have to go buy more paper. There's a paper store I've been itching to go to, this'll be the perfect opportunity. Darn.

Made cookies. Ate too many of them.

And now it's 1130 and DD is still up. Or rather, is up again. Her belly was hurting her and I think her teeth too. I think her belly is better now though, so maybe we'll try again.

Mixed drinks, my favorite is rum & coke, with dark rum. I also had a black forest margarita once, which tasted just like chocolate milk.







For wine, I'm kind of picky, though I do like one cheap brand here. We had a family friend who made pear wine once that was amazing.

Very sad on the news here. A farmer went out today to check his cattle and found that they had broken through the ice on his dugout (pond) and all of them were dead. 170 cows, uninsured. Absolutely devestating.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
The _first_ time? Methinks there is an interesting story here.......

Yeah, I'd like to hear that one, too. Here's mine: My DH and I met at work. A couple weeks later a group of us coworkers went out for drinks after work, and DH dropped to one knee and proposed to me at the bar, because I can tie a knot in a cherry stem with my tongue





















: He said I was "his kind of woman".







 About a year later, he proposed for real.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I turned 32 this year and I can tell ya the 30's are better than the 20's!!

Amen. My late 20s were pretty crappy...but I wouldn't change a thing because then I wouldn't have ended up where I am now, with the children we have now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Whose Jesse McCartney? Should I know














:

He's a tweenie pop singer.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar*
I'll be 20 on the 22nd.... & I just graduated hs. well actually I got my GED this year uhh.. I feel so young and umm.... un fitted in.. hehe

Nooooo, we







you!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
My DD does this all day.







Somewhere there is a band waiting for her to direct it. In the meantime, She will forever be shirtless because I can barely get her arms to hold still long enough to go in her sleeves.

I have discovered, that if she cracks herself in the head with something (like the remote :crazy ), she only cries if I look at her. That is good information.

Very sad on the news here. A farmer went out today to check his cattle and found that they had broken through the ice on his dugout (pond) and all of them were dead. 170 cows, uninsured. Absolutely devestating.

OK, that is pretty funny re: your little conductor. And how awful about the cows.

Megs, just continued big







to you.

I'm not much of a mixed drink gal myself, I like a good beer or wine, personally. The only mixed drink I really like is a Tom Collins, which I think is a geezer drink anyway, so it's perfect.







Though DH does make a good banana colada....but that's more like a dessert than a drink anyway.

Have a good one, ladies!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I agree, the 30s are better!!

My geezer drink- bloody marys.

Great Bears Game last night. IF we go to the SB, Chicago will go ballistic. Its been 20 years- 1986 since the Bears have gone. Of course some of you here wouldnt know that since you werent born







But I love have all different types of ages here, it makes for 15 plus pages by the 5th of Dec of talk!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Earthmama369, I was














: about how you and your dh met. How long did it take him to live that down?









Oh, it still comes up at opportune times.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Oh, it still comes up at opportune times.









Exxxxxxxxcellent.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhggggghhh. the baby....the teeth....baby....teeth...sleep...not.

yes, that's drool on my face.

what did i miss









i'm 28. but officially 25 because that's when I stopped aging. each year i turn 25 again. it works well.

also, i've decided i was not meant to have children. i should have stuck with World's Best Auntie.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
The _first_ time? Methinks there is an interesting story here.......

He proposed after 4 days of knowing each other by asking me "will you marry us" meaning he and the girls. 14 months later, he officially asked my dad, and then proposed to me at "our" spot about three weeks after that. He had been hinting around for weeks, and I knew he'd talked to me dad, so when he told me to get out of bed so we could go somewhere, I told him if there wasn't a ring involved I was going to cry.







I had the flu, and he was taking me out in to the woods in January.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
You know, when you reply to a thread, you're automatically subbed to it.









I had to pick that setting. It defaults to no subscription (now?) and you have to choose to subscribe to threads via reply.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Whose Jesse McCartney? Should I know














:

Teeny bopper singer. Not even really teen, but pre-teen fan base. Victoria LOVES him.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Before I forget -- Angie, try Reisling

I LOVE Reisling. Menage a trois is also really good. It's a blend of Reisling, Chardonnay and something else I can't forget, hence the "trois."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
My DD does this all day.







Somewhere there is a band waiting for her to direct it. In the meantime, She will forever be shirtless because I can barely get her arms to hold still long enough to go in her sleeves.

That is so cute!! Can't hardly stand it.

And so sad about that farmer. Wow. What a devastating turn of events!

My fave mixed drink is a Colorado Bulldog. It's Kahlua, coke and cream. Basically a White Russian with coke. So yummy.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
ahhhhhhhhggggghhh. the baby....the teeth....baby....teeth...sleep...not.

yes, that's drool on my face.

what did i miss









i'm 28. but officially 25 because that's when I stopped aging. each year i turn 25 again. it works well.

also, i've decided i was not meant to have children. i should have stuck with World's Best Auntie.

Oh please. I'm pretty sure almost every first-time mom in the world has felt that way at one time or another. A woman who is not meant to be a mother would not talk about her daughter the way you do. You adore that baby, and she adores you. You were totally meant to have children. Someone with as much love as you have to give should totally have kids.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
You know, when you reply to a thread, you're automatically subbed to it.









Is there a setting that I need to change for this to happen? Because I do not get the email reminders without actually clicking "subbing" for each thread I want to sub to.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Is dark chocolate really milk free!!!??? YUMMY, dark is my fav!









I am actually a milk chocolate girl... and even better if you mix it with nuts!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

I had to pick that setting. It defaults to no subscription (now?) and you have to choose to subscribe to threads via reply.

Okay, now I read throught to the end and see that. At least I got another post out of it


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh please. I'm pretty sure almost every first-time mom in the world has felt that way at one time or another. A woman who is not meant to be a mother would not talk about her daughter the way you do. You adore that baby, and she adores you. You were totally meant to have children. Someone with as much love as you have to give should totally have kids.

















:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Is there a setting that I need to change for this to happen? Because I do not get the email reminders without actually clicking "subbing" for each thread I want to sub to.

If you go to User CP, and then Edit Options, scroll down and you'll see an area where you can change your subscription and e-mail notification settings, and set it up to send you e-mail notifications when threads you're subscribed to have been updated.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
This is his senior picture, this is me in '85, and this is us about three days after we met, the day before he proposed for the first time.









ooo, he was a cutie in high school!







and you look like niece with you untamable hair. cute...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I am actually a milk chocolate girl... and even better if you mix it with nuts!


I







milk chocolate, and nuts, but I don't really care for the two of them mixed together


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
If you go to User CP, and then Edit Options, scroll down and you'll see an area where you can change your subscription and e-mail notification settings, and set it up to send you e-mail notifications when threads you're subscribed to have been updated.









Thanks


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh please. I'm pretty sure almost every first-time mom in the world has felt that way at one time or another. A woman who is not meant to be a mother would not talk about her daughter the way you do. You adore that baby, and she adores you. You were totally meant to have children. Someone with as much love as you have to give should totally have kids.









I guess. But I think about smothering her with a pillow almost every night! Of course I'd never ever do it, but the thought crosses my mind, usually after "why won't you sleep!" Maybe I need a #1 Mom mug. Then I'll be truly qualified.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I had Kya in 02 and I was 28! And it was me asking about the geezer smilie. You know, we should have one of those









I turned 32 this year and I can tell ya the 30's are better than the 20's!!

I had Christian in 03 and I was 27.. turned 28 later that year. I turned 31 a couple months ago... I'm okay with my age... Though the gray hair that insist on growing right smack in the front of my head is driving me nuts....







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Whose Jesse McCartney? Should I know














:

Total teeny bopper artist! Can't believe you don't know him!! He's the next Justin Timberlake... He's got a myspace page... Love the Daddy's Little girl song....You can hear it on my page.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Before I forget -- Angie, try Reisling or Gewurtzraminer (sp...) varietals. They are nice, sweet, spicy wines traditionally from Germany/northern France. Have it REALLY COLD. Mmmmm. Look for ones from the Alsacian region of no. france ~ best I've ever tried. I *heart* wine. Had a lovely red blend from the Columbia Valley tonight. Hooray! I am back in the land where one can buy GREAT WINE in the GROCERY STORE!!!

thanks! Gonna see what I can find....

Quote:

I'm still feeling a bit touchy about this weekend. I feel like, if I don't hit my mark every time, Nevie is just going to hate, hate, hate me. I don't want to do that to myself, or her. Blarrrrgh.
She is not going to hate you. No one is perfect and you do love your child. I hope you feel better about this soon mama.... hugs to you...

Quote:

Age-wise -- well, I'll be 28 on New Year's Eve. So I'm kind of in the middle of this group. Grad'd HS in 97 & college in Dec 01. Dan & I met in college. He's a rockin' one year older than me. Actually, to be specific, he is EXACTLY nine months older than me. How's that for timing?
I'm older, by 4 months.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I had Christian in 03 and I was 27.. turned 28 later that year. I turned 31 a couple months ago... I'm okay with my age... Though the gray hair that insist on growing right smack in the front of my head is driving me nuts....







:









Heck, I have gray hairs at my temples. Thanks kiddos.









Crap, Samantha just figured out how to open her sister's box of colored pencils, dumped the pencils all over the floor, and is now playing with the box. She's SO gonna wear me out. It's amazing how much she can get in to without crawling or walking.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
ahhhhhhhhggggghhh. the baby....the teeth....baby....teeth...sleep...not.

yes, that's drool on my face.

what did i miss









i'm 28. but officially 25 because that's when I stopped aging. each year i turn 25 again. it works well.

also, i've decided i was not meant to have children. i should have stuck with World's Best Auntie.

Man, you really crack me up.... Yeah, teeth were bad last night... I couldn't even be bothered to turn on the computer last night when I got home. I am just soo exhausted and feel like I will never feel rested and human again.

um, I think we are on to, how did you and your sig other meet....


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Sarah - I can't believe he proposed while you had the flu!







I'm glad you got a proposal out of it, though.

Jes - katie waving her arms is so cute!!

Korin - are you feeling any better?

Helen and Megs -
















No gray hair here, yet, but dh has a bunch and he is 3 days younger than me. It's kind of funny because if you look closely at his beard it has about 4 different colors in it, and his hair has 2 very different colors.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
He's a tweenie pop singer.







:



oo, you know him too.... does that mean, you secretly listen as well?????







:







He used to be on a soap I think... And was in Summerland....But I didn't watch the soap or Summerland....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Okay, now I read throught to the end and see that. At least I got another post out of it










Yeah, when I first signed up it automatically subscribed to instant notification. I switched it to daily notification except for this thread...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh please. I'm pretty sure almost every first-time mom in the world has felt that way at one time or another. A woman who is not meant to be a mother would not talk about her daughter the way you do. You adore that baby, and she adores you. You were totally meant to have children. Someone with as much love as you have to give should totally have kids.









Beautifully said...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I








milk chocolate, and nuts, but I don't really care for the two of them mixed together









What about the See's Nuts and Chews??? I eat all the nuts and leave the chews...







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I guess. But I think about smothering her with a pillow almost every night! Of course I'd never ever do it, but the thought crosses my mind, usually after "why won't you sleep!" Maybe I need a #1 Mom mug. Then I'll be truly qualified.









As long as it has your coffee in it.... I had that moment this weekend..... Why oh why wouldn't he go to sleep??? Oh, the top teeth are coming... Darn.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Heck, I have gray hairs at my temples. Thanks kiddos.









Crap, Samantha just figured out how to open her sister's box of colored pencils, dumped the pencils all over the floor, and is now playing with the box. She's SO gonna wear me out. It's amazing how much she can get in to without crawling or walking.







:

Yes, but it sticks up, right in the center of my forehead. I try to leave it be so that it will grow longer and then I won't have to worry about it, but I usually get impatient and it ACCIDENTLY gets pulled out... The only good thing with all my shedding right now, is that that bad boy is gone right now...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I guess. But I think about smothering her with a pillow almost every night! Of course I'd never ever do it, but the thought crosses my mind, usually after "why won't you sleep!" Maybe I need a #1 Mom mug. Then I'll be truly qualified.










OK, Helen, I dont know if you said that as a joke or what, but this is serious if you have feeling of doubting yourself and writing this. I know you're having the sleep issue, so lets talk about what Helen can do besides a coffee with a #1Mom mug....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

DH and I met in college... We lived in the same dorm, my second year, his first year. We were friends. Then a couple years later a friend and I were trying to get a group together to move into an apartment and we thought about having 2 boys 2 girls for our 2 bedroom, but out of no where, one of the girls who had told us no before we thought of this brilliant plan came back and told us yes she was living with us. so we had one boy (dh) and 3 girls. I ended up sharing a room with him. We were totally just friends and yet did strange things that weren't normal ( I would cook for him, he would totally let all the girls win wrestling matches, EXCEPT ME, and many other odd things that I'll PM but won't put on here







) But yes, JUST FRIENDS, not even friends with benefits. the next year, he moved back home because funding was tight and I stayed with the girls and another girl moved in, and we started hanging out a lot and got to that point where we could not be in the same room together without holding hands or whatever and finally admitted that we were more than friends and started dating. This was almost 4 years after we had originally met.







: We married 2 years later....


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK, Helen, I dont know if you said that as a joke or what, but this is serious if you have feeling of doubting yourself and writing this. I know you're having the sleep issue, so lets talk about what Helen can do besides a coffee with a #1Mom mug....

I agree. I know you've got a wicked sense of humor, Helen, so I'm trying to take that in context... but it hurts my heart a little bit to hear you talk like that. Major big hugs and a virtual juice glass of wine to you....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK, Helen, I dont know if you said that as a joke or what, but this is serious if you have feeling of doubting yourself and writing this. I know you're having the sleep issue, so lets talk about what Helen can do besides a coffee with a #1Mom mug....

No, I do think it. I think a lot of people think it actually. I've certainly discussed it with my therapist extensively. Even she admitted as much with her own kids (who are now alive pre-teens).

There's a difference that you feel out for yourself - impulse vs. acting on the impulse. I wouldn't lay a hand on her, yet the thought comes up and makes me feel bad. My rational mind knows I'm perfectly capable and that sleep disturbances are one small part of the bigger picture, but my sub-conscious mind still puts me through the ringer sometimes, and I have to constantly redirect.

It's symptomatic of lots of other things I'm still dealing with. Lingering birth trauma is a huge one. Healing is a long, increasingly aggravating process. I'm also currently undersupported, although I'm working on changing that. There's more to it, but there's no way I'd say it on a public forum, ha!

Oh, but thank you all for being concerned! Hearing other people's experiences is very helpful, as this baby business is something else sometimes!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Some of my favorite people in HS graduated 2 yrs before me...







:

Well, that's something at least.

Waaaay too many all y'all were born in the 80s, dude. What the crap, man.

'70s geezers, unite!







:









I was born in Nov '75. I graduated HS in '93.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok, I went away for several days and come back to hundreds of pages...(well, maybe not 100's...)

Can't even respond because I don't know where to start, but we are back. I missed Sarahs cyber-shower...

William was an angel at the wedding we went to . He is happy to be home now, but what a great time! I can't wait to get some of the pictures, he looked so cute. All the kids looked adorable...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I was born in Nov '75. I graduated HS in '93.









: October 75 here.... Almost November... Last day...

Hugs to you Helen....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Before I forget -- Angie, try Reisling or Gewurtzraminer (sp...) varietals. They are nice, sweet, spicy wines traditionally from Germany/northern France. Have it REALLY COLD. Mmmmm. Look for ones from the Alsacian region of no. france ~ best I've ever tried. I *heart* wine. Had a lovely red blend from the Columbia Valley tonight. Hooray! I am back in the land where one can buy GREAT WINE in the GROCERY STORE!!!

Mixed drinks -- G&T, baby. G&T. All the way. I like margaritas & cosmos, but not as much as G&T or just red wine. Dan and I are excited to make Rachael Ray's margaritas for Christmas Eve -- she used lemon and lime sorbets, so they were like slushees.

I'm still feeling a bit touchy about this weekend. I feel like, if I don't hit my mark every time, Nevie is just going to hate, hate, hate me. I don't want to do that to myself, or her. Blarrrrgh.

Korin, do you feel better?

Age-wise -- well, I'll be 28 on New Year's Eve. So I'm kind of in the middle of this group. Grad'd HS in 97 & college in Dec 01. Dan & I met in college. He's a rockin' one year older than me. Actually, to be specific, he is EXACTLY nine months older than me. How's that for timing?

I second the Reisling!! YUMMY! I love wine too. I like sweet wht's or really blush, and sweeter reds. I also like cheap champagne







: you know, like an $8 bottle of Ballatore


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Yeah, I'd like to hear that one, too. Here's mine: My DH and I met at work. A couple weeks later a group of us coworkers went out for drinks after work, and DH dropped to one knee and proposed to me at the bar, because I can tie a knot in a cherry stem with my tongue





















: He said I was "his kind of woman".







About a year later, he proposed for real.









I'm not much of a mixed drink gal myself, I like a good beer or wine, personally. The only mixed drink I really like is a Tom Collins, which I think is a geezer drink anyway, so it's perfect.







Though DH does make a good banana colada....but that's more like a dessert than a drink anyway.

Have a good one, ladies!

Cute!! I wish I could do that with a cherry stem. Im not that talented







I like a Tom Collins too. But not much of a mixed drinker here either. I love Hornsby's Crisp Apple Ale...YUMMY!! And what is a banana colada?! That sounds uber delish!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
No, I do think it. I think a lot of people think it actually. I've certainly discussed it with my therapist extensively. Even she admitted as much with her own kids (who are now alive pre-teens).

There's a difference that you feel out for yourself - impulse vs. acting on the impulse. I wouldn't lay a hand on her, yet the thought comes up and makes me feel bad. My rational mind knows I'm perfectly capable and that sleep disturbances are one small part of the bigger picture, but my sub-conscious mind still puts me through the ringer sometimes, and I have to constantly redirect.

It's symptomatic of lots of other things I'm still dealing with. Lingering birth trauma is a huge one. Healing is a long, increasingly aggravating process. I'm also currently undersupported, although I'm working on changing that. There's more to it, but there's no way I'd say it on a public forum, ha!

Oh, but thank you all for being concerned! Hearing other people's experiences is very helpful, as this baby business is something else sometimes!

I think the biggest thing that you said is that there is a difference between impulse vs. action. Because truly, that's what sets those who should have children apart from those who should not.

PPD, baby blues, PTSD, call it what you may, but any one who has suffered any kind of trauma can not be expected to be all sunshine and rainbows all of the time, and yes, there will be times when the sleep-deprived harried mind rushes to the most extreme of situations to just.make.it.stop.

I love all of my daughters, and would die for them in a heartbeat. That does not mean, however, that after Samantha had been home for about three months and her sleep cycle went all to crap that I did not yell "STOP SCREAMING!" at her after a long day of taking care of three kids by myself. As ashamed as I am to admit that, and as deeply as I wish I could keep a calm head on my shoulders all the time, I am simply not capable of doing so.

Admitting tough times does not make any of us bad parents (IMO) because we're able to seek the help needed to deal with those times, instead of running away, or harming ourselves or our children. Figuring out one's own coping mechanisms to deal with the stress of being a parent is HUGE. For me, it's listening to Josh Groban...truly. After about 10 seconds of his voice, I'm fine. For others, it may mean screaming in to a pillow, or jumping up and down while flailing arms, or simply having a good cry.

The difference is knowing how, and wanting badly enough, to stop. And THAT, my dear, is why you truly do deserve to be a mom, and Harper is lucky to have you. Because you love her enough to "quiet the voices" and be there every single day to care for her.

As my sister told a good friend of hers after the friend called bawling from dealing with a crying baby, work, school, home, etc., "At the end of the day, all you have to do is keep the baby alive. That's it."


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Yeah, I'd like to hear that one, too. Here's mine: My DH and I met at work. A couple weeks later a group of us coworkers went out for drinks after work, and DH dropped to one knee and proposed to me at the bar, because I can tie a knot in a cherry stem with my tongue





















: He said I was "his kind of woman".







About a year later, he proposed for real.









Yes, but can you tie a DOUBLE knot? I think that may be what won Brad over.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes, I feel better ladies







still a tiny bit feverish and achey as all get out, but not barfy.

Helen, admitting that you feel rough is a huge thing. There are nights when i practically BEG her to go to sleep. i get so frustrated, and she's an easy easy baby. Are you reading any books on dealing with a high needs baby?







I'm sorry you're not supported enough.







It truly takes a village - and we should all move near eachother to make it.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
He proposed after 4 days of knowing each other by asking me "will you marry us" meaning he and the girls. 14 months later, he officially asked my dad, and then proposed to me at "our" spot about three weeks after that. He had been hinting around for weeks, and I knew he'd talked to me dad, so when he told me to get out of bed so we could go somewhere, I told him if there wasn't a ring involved I was going to cry.







I had the flu, and he was taking me out in to the woods in January.









My fave mixed drink is a Colorado Bulldog. It's Kahlua, coke and cream. Basically a White Russian with coke. So yummy.

Very sweet!! And that drink sounds really yummy! I'll have to try it, but of course not at a bar, I forgot what its like to go anywhere after 9pm







We were the first of our friends to have kids, so in the beginning are friends would call us at around 9pm asking if we wanted to go to dinner and drinks and we were like "um, we're in our pj's and the kids are asleep"









JasN and I met at my cousins wedding. He was a groomsmen (Groom was one of his best friends) and looking oh so cute in a tux. I was living in Ca at that time and the wedding was in Ga and he was living in Ms. We saw each other across a crowded room (I know cheesy, but real) and I knew that I wanted to meet him. At the same time he was asking around if anyone knew who I was. When he found out I was the brides cousin he got the low down on me and asked me to dance. I don't know what happened the rest of the wedding cuz I didnt take my eyes off him and we danced the rest of the night.







: The next morning, my other cousin (brides brother) came to my hotle room and told me he had something for me. It was JasN's business card. I didn't even get a phone # from him. I mean he lived in MS and Im in CA. Well this was in DEC. and I didn't get enough courage to email him until the beginning of Jan. I did the whole, "you might not remember me bit" and as I hit send I was totally embarrassed. What if he didnt remember me?







But he did and we emailed back and forth and talked on the phone every night until his phone battery would die (gotta love unlimited nights and weekends!) He came to see me in Feb. I went to see him in April and he proposed to me while I was there. I moved to Ms from Ca in May and we were married at the courthouse the week I moved there (we're catholic and out of respect to his parents we didn't "live" together unmarried) We then had a huge wedding in October. So now we have 2 anniversaries







and my dear hubby remembers them all (the day we met, first kiss, first "I love you", everything) ok, totally rambling







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I had Christian in 03 and I was 27.. turned 28 later that year. I turned 31 a couple months ago... I'm okay with my age... Though the gray hair that insist on growing right smack in the front of my head is driving me nuts....







:









You're lucky it only started recently. I got my first grey hair when I was 16!!







: It started only in the front too. Like Colleen Williams, do you know her, the news anchor in CA. I think it was nbc. So now of course my hair is red due to Loreal.







I'd love to try Henna, but Im too intimidated by the process







:


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Everyone has these sweet stories







:

Dh and I went on a blind date to shut our friends up. But I guess they knew what they were talking about!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
What about the See's Nuts and Chews??? I eat all the nuts and leave the chews...







:

We would be a great pair at eating chocolates. I leave the nuts and eat the chews!







And I sooooo miss See's chocolates. They don't have them out here. Probably cuz they'd melt in this oven known as MS.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

My husband and I met when I was 13 and he was 14, but we hated each other. We got together when I was a senior and he had graduated the year before.

Little did we know that 5 years later we would be married and expecting our second child...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I think the biggest thing that you said is that there is a difference between impulse vs. action. Because truly, that's what sets those who should have children apart from those who should not.

Well, I don't know if I'd even go that far. I think some people don't get the help they need, wether that's therapy, meds, or support from family. I don't know if that means they "should not" have children, as that's a slippery slope. I think it's damned unforunate of course. Heck, I have a history of depression and have taken meds at various times in the past (not now, though), and plenty of people would say I should not have had a child because of that. Most Salon.com readers, actually, every time they run a story about women taking meds while pregnant or bfeeding, all the eugenics fans come out









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Yes, I feel better ladies







still a tiny bit feverish and achey as all get out, but not barfy.

Helen, admitting that you feel rough is a huge thing. There are nights when i practically BEG her to go to sleep. i get so frustrated, and she's an easy easy baby. Are you reading any books on dealing with a high needs baby?







I'm sorry you're not supported enough.







It truly takes a village - and we should all move near eachother to make it.

glad you feel better! I looked at the dr. sears "so your baby is a monster" book, and I wanted to throw it after reading how blessed I am. He says helpful things like "wear your baby in a sling; I, dr. sears, invented this concept." Is there a better book? I don't know if she's specifically high needs, or i am just terrible at coping with any old baby. I *can* set her down plenty of times (just not with the teeth), she's reasonably good in the car, happy in the sling in stores, that kind of thing. So I think the problem is me, or possibly food sensitivities we haven't discovered yet. I am considering doing the total elimination diet actually.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: October 75 here.... Almost November... Last day...

Hugs to you Helen....

Does that mean you were born on All Hallows Eve?







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

FYI, at the top of each page, there is a button named "thread tools" and you can add your subscription there as well. You don't have to reply to add the subscription.

DH and I met online.








I went to college with one of his cousins, and after the cousin moved back home, DH was living with them. Cousin had set his instant messenger to sign on automatically as soon as the computer was online, and DH didn't know how to shut it off. Every time I tried ti talk to my friend (cousin), it was DH instead. We got to be good friends, talked on the phone almost every night for ages before I came up here to meet him. A month after we met, he came to visit me, and we decided that we were more than friends and we wanted to pursue that. A month after _that_, we were engaged. That's a great story, but I'll have to share it later, because I need to go.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

B and I met online too.







The first time we talked on the phone it lasted 6 hours, then he drove an hour to be near me to go out to breakfast, and 4 days later he proposed for the first time.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I think the biggest thing that you said is that there is a difference between impulse vs. action. Because truly, that's what sets those who should have children apart from those who should not.

PPD, baby blues, PTSD, call it what you may, but any one who has suffered any kind of trauma can not be expected to be all sunshine and rainbows all of the time, and yes, there will be times when the sleep-deprived harried mind rushes to the most extreme of situations to just.make.it.stop.

I love all of my daughters, and would die for them in a heartbeat. That does not mean, however, that after Samantha had been home for about three months and her sleep cycle went all to crap that I did not yell "STOP SCREAMING!" at her after a long day of taking care of three kids by myself. As ashamed as I am to admit that, and as deeply as I wish I could keep a calm head on my shoulders all the time, I am simply not capable of doing so.

Admitting tough times does not make any of us bad parents (IMO) because we're able to seek the help needed to deal with those times, instead of running away, or harming ourselves or our children. Figuring out one's own coping mechanisms to deal with the stress of being a parent is HUGE. For me, it's listening to Josh Groban...truly. After about 10 seconds of his voice, I'm fine. For others, it may mean screaming in to a pillow, or jumping up and down while flailing arms, or simply having a good cry.

The difference is knowing how, and wanting badly enough, to stop. And THAT, my dear, is why you truly do deserve to be a mom, and Harper is lucky to have you. Because you love her enough to "quiet the voices" and be there every single day to care for her.

As my sister told a good friend of hers after the friend called bawling from dealing with a crying baby, work, school, home, etc., "At the end of the day, all you have to do is keep the baby alive. That's it."









:







ITA. I know with Kya, who was a very high needs baby. I called her my velcro baby, but kidding aside, there were days that I put her down and walked into the other room and just screamed to let it all out. Being a mother is very very hard work. And its never easy. I had ppd with Carson and actually went on meds, as much as I didn't want to. It was a very confusing time. I loved my girls, but felt so outnumbered. Now its a little easier cuz Kya's old enough to help, sometimes. HUGS Helen. I think many of us have BTDT. It can only get better, right







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Yes, I feel better ladies







still a tiny bit feverish and achey as all get out, but not barfy.

Helen, admitting that you feel rough is a huge thing. There are nights when i practically BEG her to go to sleep. i get so frustrated, and she's an easy easy baby. Are you reading any books on dealing with a high needs baby?







I'm sorry you're not supported enough.







It truly takes a village - and we should all move near eachother to make it.

Korin, glad you're on your way to feeling better. And I second the moving near each other







It does take a village to raise a child and being supported is a huge help.

Helen, do you have family nearby or would that be worse. I know sometimes being around my mom while Im having a tough time parenting is too much







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Hey Helen, it's no major revelation that some parents just aren't enamored of the baby stage, but it is a taboo thing to admit, especially on a site like this one...but it's true, and it's OK. It doesn't mean they shouldn't have children, it doesn't mean they are going to be a bad parent; it just means that they have to work harder to get through this stage than those who love babyhood. Babyhood sucks, really, when you think about it rationally. A person who is very much an individual, but who is completely reliant on you for everything, and is not able to concisely communicate with you about any of it. I'm glad that you're honest, I'm glad you recognize that the thoughts are ones that are OK to have but not act on, and I'm glad that you're getting help with the birth trauma and getting some additional support that you need. I know it sounds trite, but if you ever want to talk, I'm totally here for you.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
oo, you know him too.... does that mean, you secretly listen as well?????







:







He used to be on a soap I think... And was in Summerland....But I didn't watch the soap or Summerland....

I'm too embarrassed to say where I know him from......let's just say there's a cable channel that has tween programming on it that both DH and I are addicted to, and he's been on there several times.







:


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Helen - I second what Heather said. My mom hated the baby stage, and I am fine







. She always phrased it, "I just loved it once you started to talk...". I am glad you're seeing a therapist. I still have to occasionally take meds for my ppd. But when mine gets worse I get anxiety ridden, not really depressed or even overly frustrated. It is hard to heal yourself when you are caring for a young one.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yes, but can you tie a DOUBLE knot? I think that may be what won Brad over.









Hmmmmmm, a new skill to acquire!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
oo, you know him too.... does that mean, you secretly listen as well?????







:







He used to be on a soap I think... And was in Summerland....But I didn't watch the soap or Summerland....

All My Children.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
We would be a great pair at eating chocolates. I leave the nuts and eat the chews!







And I sooooo miss See's chocolates. They don't have them out here. Probably cuz they'd melt in this oven known as MS.









Ewww, this reminds me of my grandparents. My grandpa would suck the chocolate off of peanut M&Ms and my grandma would eat the nuts. EWW EWW EWW!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Dh and I went on a blind date to shut our friends up.

I LOVE it.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
No, I do think it. I think a lot of people think it actually. I've certainly discussed it with my therapist extensively. Even she admitted as much with her own kids (who are now alive pre-teens).

There's a difference that you feel out for yourself - impulse vs. acting on the impulse. I wouldn't lay a hand on her, yet the thought comes up and makes me feel bad. My rational mind knows I'm perfectly capable and that sleep disturbances are one small part of the bigger picture, but my sub-conscious mind still puts me through the ringer sometimes, and I have to constantly redirect.

It's symptomatic of lots of other things I'm still dealing with. Lingering birth trauma is a huge one. Healing is a long, increasingly aggravating process. I'm also currently undersupported, although I'm working on changing that. There's more to it, but there's no way I'd say it on a public forum, ha!

Oh, but thank you all for being concerned! Hearing other people's experiences is very helpful, as this baby business is something else sometimes!

Helen, I don't have much to add to what others have said, but







to you. I hope you can find ways to lessen your stress level, work out your PTSD/PPD, and get some more support. Is there someone that could take the baby for even just a day to give you a break and some Helen time?
I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Ewww, this reminds me of my grandparents. My grandpa would suck the chocolate off of peanut M&Ms and my grandma would eat the nuts. EWW EWW EWW!

OK, that's just gross.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
We would be a great pair at eating chocolates. I leave the nuts and eat the chews!







And I sooooo miss See's chocolates. They don't have them out here. Probably cuz they'd melt in this oven known as MS.









I have two coupons I still haven't used for a box... Come on over and visit in California and I'll redeem one...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

DH and I met when we were working retail. He was in the midst of a separation / divorce and I was out of high school trying to figure out where I wanted to go to college. We dated (the majority long distance) for four years. He didn't so much propose as I said "We're getting married next summer, ok? So let's get engaged in March."







I didn't believe he was into it until he bought me my ring.

Now that I read that, it sounds like I got him at a bad time (the divorce thing). But really, it worked out fine and there was nothing untoward about it.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OK, that's just gross.







:

Yeah my dad (they were my mom's parents) could NOT STAND IT.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
All My Children.







:

Ewww, this reminds me of my grandparents. My grandpa would suck the chocolate off of peanut M&Ms and my grandma would eat the nuts. EWW EWW EWW!


EEEWW!! I didn't mean that way!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh, and btw, AF finally came back. Combination







and







:. Now I feel more able to avoid pregnancy. Does anyone wish to talk about what bc they're using? I've developed an aversion to hormonal bc and am thinking NFP may be the way to go, which I never thought I'd use.
Sorry if this is TMI.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Does that mean you were born on All Hallows Eve?







:

Yup


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Oh, and btw, AF finally came back. Combination







and







:. Now I feel more able to avoid pregnancy. Does anyone wish to talk about what bc they're using? I've developed an aversion to hormonal bc and am thinking NFP may be the way to go, which I never thought I'd use.
Sorry if this is TMI.

male factor infertility. waaaaay more effective than condoms.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Yup









Coolio!! I love the Fall and All Hallows Eve is fun again. You know there that time between being young enough to trick or treat and being too old to trick or treat, but still wanted to "be involved". But now I get a kick out of taking the kids and they love to pass out candy. Well, I guess eat more than pass out


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Oh, and btw, AF finally came back. Combination







and







:. Now I feel more able to avoid pregnancy. Does anyone wish to talk about what bc they're using? I've developed an aversion to hormonal bc and am thinking NFP may be the way to go, which I never thought I'd use.
Sorry if this is TMI.

Um...we're not so good at the whole not-getting-pregnant thing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
male factor infertility. waaaaay more effective than condoms.

Awe, honey.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
male factor infertility. waaaaay more effective than condoms.









Korin, that sucks.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 







Korin, that sucks.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Awe, honey.
















oh i meant that to be funny


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
oh i meant that to be funny









Well, I was going to give you a







anyway! And want to know what? I really think you and Ryan were MEANT to be parents. I hope one day I get to hang out with you IRL.
(Actually, my parents live two hours north of Portland)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Um...we're not so good at the whole not-getting-pregnant thing.









Umm, yeah, hadn't noticed!
















It wasn't until I had Philip that I really started to understand what it meant for God to decide a child was to be born. (not that I didn't have some sort of hand in it...







) I think all of these babies are really supposed to be here.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Oh, and btw, AF finally came back. Combination







and







:. Now I feel more able to avoid pregnancy. Does anyone wish to talk about what bc they're using? I've developed an aversion to hormonal bc and am thinking NFP may be the way to go, which I never thought I'd use.
Sorry if this is TMI.

J.C is our NFP baby. Not that it doesn't work. I have friends irl that this works great for, but we started it before I really was in tune with my body and I missed my ovulation while I was charting and oops, but it wouldn't change it for the world!! Love my little chunkaroo!

There is a great website that helps you chart and all that. Her first name is either Tori or Toni, I can't remember. And she has a book too. There's good classes too. Most hospitals have one, at least ours do. We should have used another form till we had it down pat, but oh well. I can't take hormonal b.c because of the breast cancer risk. All the females on my mothers side, including my mother, have had breast cancer. So no hormones for me thank you very much! Jasn is getting the big "V" next week and Im very conflicted about it. Personally I really don't want him to, not that I want more children either, its just a confusing time for me. I'd love to use NFP, but its hard to convince your dh that it'll work this time as he's holding the product of our first NFP trial


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I've developed an aversion to hormonal bc and am thinking NFP may be the way to go, which I never thought I'd use.
Sorry if this is TMI.

I went off hormonal BC in 2001 and we used "lazy" NFP successfully to avoid for 2 years until I apparently ovulated twice in one month (hellooooooo, DS!







) , and then successfully avoided for another year after that (I got AF back at 7 months after DS was born) before we decided to TTC for DD. I say "lazy" NFP because I used the calendar, cervical mucus, and had an ovulation microscope I used sometimes, but I didn't chart temperatures or anything.

Sooo, I guess it worked pretty well for us, considering I wasn't really anal about it or anything.

We're using barrier methods in addition now until DH gets snipped in February. We're done having kids, I don't want to be on hormonal BC, and we are [blessed to be] fairly fertile, so we want to be sure we're done (no more NFP), so DH stepped up. If he hadn't, I was going to have my tubes done.

I had printed up a bunch of NFP stuff when I was getting ready to go off BC, I might still have it on my flash drive if ou're interested. Just let me know and I'll hunt it down.

Oh, and I think I might still have that ferning microscope if anyone is interested...You use saliva and look for ferning patterns to predict ovulation. It's pretty neat, actually.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Oh, and btw, AF finally came back. Combination







and







:. Now I feel more able to avoid pregnancy. Does anyone wish to talk about what bc they're using? I've developed an aversion to hormonal bc and am thinking NFP may be the way to go, which I never thought I'd use.
Sorry if this is TMI.

We use NFP. I can recommend some books for ya, if you like. PM me. We took a class through our church though when we got married. We have considered doing something more... um permanent, but still in the talking stages. And as I know a mama (my dcp actually) whose second child happened after her hubby got um, taken care of, don't know what we are going to do... Still waiting for AF though so I don't have to freak out every time....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
male factor infertility. waaaaay more effective than condoms.

hugs mama....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Um...we're not so good at the whole not-getting-pregnant thing.









DON'T GET ADVICE FROM SARAH ON THIS ONE!!!!!







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Coolio!! I love the Fall and All Hallows Eve is fun again. You know there that time between being young enough to trick or treat and being too old to trick or treat, but still wanted to "be involved". But now I get a kick out of taking the kids and they love to pass out candy. Well, I guess eat more than pass out









I love having my birthday on Halloween actually. It is definitely easy for DH to remember my birthday and it was great to have a day that everyone celebrated and yet you didn't end up with the combination gifts.









AND thanks for the love! I got a DDDDC!! woohoo!







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
oh i meant that to be funny









Well, then, that doesn't always work either!







Maybe double sterilization? why is it the only thing that is full proof is celibacy?????


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

I love having my birthday on Halloween actually. It is definitely easy for DH to remember my birthday and it was great to have a day that everyone celebrated and yet you didn't end up with the combination gifts.










MY dh's b-day is Jan 16th and he hates "combo" gifts!







We have a few friends whose birthdays are the week before and of Christmas! Now that sucks!! Im in June, as far away from Christmas as you can get


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Yeah my dad (they were my mom's parents) could NOT STAND IT.







:

Did I happen to mention I have a bag of Pnut M&Ms right here next to my computer?







:







. I eat them whole, though.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Well, then, that doesn't always work either!







Maybe double sterilization? why is it the only thing that is full proof is celibacy?????

oh, girl, ruby is an IVF baby... very expensive and invasive conception. nothing sneaky about it!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Brad has been talking lately about getting a vasectomy, but I'm not sure how I feel about that. I don't know if I want such a permanent end to our child-having days, KWIM?

The other night I said something off handed about being physically tired of being pregnant (although not mentally...yet) and he said, "only 10 more weeks, and then you never have to do this again." And honestly, it made me a little sad.

I know we're going to be using SOMETHING after Jackson is born until I can get a copper IUD. No hormones.







After that, we'll look more closely at a permanent fix, but if we REALLY want another baby, B can get it reversed, I guess.

Just makes me a little sad to say "we're done." Especially since our youngest two very clearly wanted to be part of our family. Samantha was a BC baby, and Jackson, well...I







his daddy...a lot!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
J.C is our NFP baby. Not that it doesn't work. I have friends irl that this works great for, but we started it before I really was in tune with my body and I missed my ovulation while I was charting and oops, but it wouldn't change it for the world!! Love my little chunkaroo!

There is a great website that helps you chart and all that. Her first name is either Tori or Toni, I can't remember. And she has a book too. There's good classes too. Most hospitals have one, at least ours do. We should have used another form till we had it down pat, but oh well. I can't take hormonal b.c because of the breast cancer risk. All the females on my mothers side, including my mother, have had breast cancer. So no hormones for me thank you very much! Jasn is getting the big "V" next week and Im very conflicted about it. Personally I really don't want him to, not that I want more children either, its just a confusing time for me. I'd love to use NFP, but its hard to convince your dh that it'll work this time as he's holding the product of our first NFP trial









Okay, guys, stop posting for a second so I can get off of here!







It's Toni Weschler. It is a good software program that she has developed but it is not true NFP, b/c she is still an advocate of another birth control method during the fertile time. And to do the best job, you really should take a class or at least follow the true method. I have done it successfully for 6 yrs... I started it b/c of all I read about what the other birth control methods can do to your body, whatever and because of the whole being Catholic thing.







I could actually go on and on and do a sermon benefits to marriage and health and abortifacions (sp??) and etc. etc. about it but I gotta go!!! Later guys...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

fertility friend its what i used before we found out about the IF


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool, any NFP resources are helpful!

And Sarah, I thought IUDs had progesterone in them?

And Korin-- I have decided you need a senior name. What's it gonna be?









ok guys I *have* to work b/c i got here late and am leaving early! I don't know why I even bothered...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i dooooo need a senior name!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Cool, any NFP resources are helpful!

And Sarah, I thought IUDs had progesterone in them?

And Korin-- I have decided you need a senior name. What's it gonna be?









ok guys I *have* to work b/c i got here late and am leaving early! I don't know why I even bothered...

.

The Paragard IUD is the one that is wound in copper wire and contains no hormones.

The Progestasert IUD has the progesterone in it.

The copper lasts for 10 years, the other one for 7.

Those are the only two that are approved right now for use in the US.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Dh & I met online as well. Then I went to vegas to visit my best friend and he met me there. Then i convinced my mom into letting me go to california for a whole nother month to be with my aunt. hehehe. then he came up here for my birthday and surgery and 2 months later we got married. whooP! whooP! for the internet! hehe


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Haleigh was a honeymoon baby. Hannah was NFP. I was charting and told DH i'm gonna get pregnant if we do anything. and well I did


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Heidi, I think you're awesome. You're just 20 years old but you seem to really have your life together and your priorities straight.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I was going to get an IUD after I had Haleigh but I am unable to due to something with my cervix.....


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Heidi, I think you're awesome. You're just 20 years old but you seem to really have your life together and your priorities straight.









awww thanks














:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Haleigh was a honeymoon baby. Hannah was NFP. I was charting and told DH i'm gonna get pregnant if we do anything. and well I did









That doesn't count!







NFP babies are those that you have when you are really charting and doing everything right and then opps happens anyway. If you are charting and you know you are going to get pregnant and you do it anyway... well, that just doesn't count.









We have talked about V as well, but still extremely conflicted so I know what you are talking about Sarah and Kelly....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Heidi, I think you're awesome. You're just 20 years old but you seem to really have your life together and your priorities straight.

ITA!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

OK, seriously, what am I doing wrong with getting her on my back in a wrap?

1. Have wrap spread out, wrap around back of waist to front of body and tuck in between legs.
2. Hoist baby onto my back, lean over so she's laying on her tummy on my back.
3. Put wrap over her back, pull around my front and tuck back into legs to secure.
4. Fling sides of wrap over my shoulders to criss cross in front of me and wrap back around her, under her legs.

...and this is where I get stuck. I cannot get the fabric over her and spread out - I simply cannot reach up and around myself while she's on my back to do it. What I end up with is the wrap way under her armpits and then 2 straps that just go under her bum so don't offer any support to her upper torso. My little tyrannosaurus rex arms are too short to reach behind myself.







:

What am I missing? I think I'll cross post to Babywearing, and check and see if there are any mamatoto mamas in my area. This is driving me nutso.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I practiced FAM (fertility awareness method) as per Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Wechsler. And used Fertility Friend for a good long time. I liked FAM better than NFP and now can't remember why or what the specific difference is.

IUDs, I dunno, man, Medicmama, do you want to tell your horror story? My husband's mother got pregnant with his brother with an IUD. Delivered him and everything. Six months later, after she had a month-long period, they found the IUD embedded in her cervix. Ewwww.

I'm taking hormones because I have endometriosis, and I get horrible pain if I don't take continuous hormones at this point. When I'm done nursing, I'll probably get a scope done and hope to clear enough out to stop taking hormones and do natural maintenance instead.

I spilled kombucha on myself and now I keep thinking I smell cat pee!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
IUDs, I dunno, man, Medicmama, do you want to tell your horror story? My husband's mother got pregnant with his brother with an IUD. Delivered him and everything. Six months later, after she had a month-long period, they found the IUD embedded in her cervix. Ewwww.

I'm taking hormones because I have endometriosis, and I get horrible pain if I don't take continuous hormones at this point. When I'm done nursing, I'll probably get a scope done and hope to clear enough out to stop taking hormones and do natural maintenance instead.

I spilled kombucha on myself and now I keep thinking I smell cat pee!

1. No horror stories! Please?







Seriously the IUD is our last resort as a BC option for me. I've been on every kind of pill, the patch, the ring...everything except the shot (shudder) and they all either gave me terrible side effects, or, well, we had a baby anyway.







There are gonna be problems with anything, I guess. And frankly, I don't think I'll a)have the time/patience/memory capable of NFP while dealing with 2 babies under 1/school/WAH/2 other kiddos/life and b)not sure NFP would work given Brad's *ahem* super sperm.









2. OW. I'm so sorry. My SIL has endo as well, and they're planning to TTC in the next year or so. She's SO scared to go off the pill given the huge difference it's made in her pain level.

3.







Cat pee! HA!







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I spilled kombucha on myself and now I keep thinking I smell cat pee!

You DO have a cat though, don't you????? Better check around!







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, as far as birth control goes, we are still so up in the air. We stink at the whole not-getting-pregnant thing (only one of our kids was planned), so we need to do something.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I like our option for birth control....Sarah, I suggest with your dh's super sperm you consider it too







:

Helen- thanks for the reply. I guess I feel better you are already discussing it w a therpst. I feel for you that you're unsupported.

OTH, Sarah- I agree, it not a bad parent to have those feelings or admit it up. We have all had bad hair days when it comes to parenting. I have noticed the last month or so since we have been getting better sleep at night, I am a much better parent to both girls.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I practiced FAM (fertility awareness method) as per Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Wechsler. And used Fertility Friend for a good long time. I liked FAM better than NFP and now can't remember why or what the specific difference is.


Um, the difference is abstinance...







: FAM allows you to use another method of birth control during your fertile stage and NFP says obstain from vaginal intercourse during that time... Obstaining is more effective as a way to prevent pregnancy, obviously, but not as fun














:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Well, as far as birth control goes, we are still so up in the air. We stink at the whole not-getting-pregnant thing (only one of our kids was planned), so we need to do something.

Yup, Caroline is another one not to take bc advice from







:







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I like our option for birth control....Sarah, I suggest with your dh's super sperm you consider it too







:


Still considering... still considering... It's been how many months and I still haven't done anything?







I'm just looking to get bc advice from Caroline and Sarah aren't I???







But as I said, earlier, nothing is 100%. I am a pill baby, which is why I didn't go with that... and I know the cutest little girl whose father had a V about 5 years before she was conceived....







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I practiced FAM (fertility awareness method) as per Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Wechsler. And used Fertility Friend for a good long time. I liked FAM better than NFP and now can't remember why or what the specific difference is.

IUDs, I dunno, man, Medicmama, do you want to tell your horror story? My husband's mother got pregnant with his brother with an IUD. Delivered him and everything. Six months later, after she had a month-long period, they found the IUD embedded in her cervix. Ewwww.

I'm taking hormones because I have endometriosis, and I get horrible pain if I don't take continuous hormones at this point. When I'm done nursing, I'll probably get a scope done and hope to clear enough out to stop taking hormones and do natural maintenance instead.

I spilled kombucha on myself and now I keep thinking I smell cat pee!

Yeah, IUD's, scary







: and what the hell is kombucha?







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We planned both kids to the minute.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We planned both kids to the minute.


I could say that only Carson was planned. We had a miscarriage right before her, so after that we were trying to get pregnant. Didn't take long, she was conceived even before I got my period back after the D&C







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I like our option for birth control....Sarah, I suggest with your dh's super sperm you consider it too







:

What option is that? 'Cause abstinence makes me sad.









Seriously though, we'll figure it out. We have to do SOMETHING. We really can't handle any more babies right now, especially mentally.

I tell ya, thank goddess we have family who love us and want to see us thrive...when my milk dried up I was SURE that we were going to end up homeless just from paying for formula. It's stupidly expensive. I can't imagine paying for that, plus disposable diapers, plus clothes/toys/etc. that most people buy. Aside from the formula, we really haven't bought anything for Samantha. I think I bought one diaper. Everything else has been donated/bought for us by incredibly loving family and friends. Only 10 more weeks and we can stop buying formula







ray: forever! Even if Bubba never learns to latch, I'll pump for her as long as she wants me to.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Yup, Caroline is another one not to take bc advice from







:







:










Hey, my advice is to avoid all alcohol, make up sex, and weddings if you don't want to get knocked up....


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Hey, my advice is to avoid all alcohol, make up sex, and weddings if you don't want to get knocked up....











hey that might of worked for us! hahaha


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah- we had Bob fixed. Or the only thing you "break to fix"









I sent the Xmas dress for bubba. I also had an extra gap onesie I included that both girls wore but is nuetral.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Kelly - kombucha is a fermented live culture tea. It's basically fizzy yeast and bacteria. Tastes sort of vinegary, although you can mix it with juice, whatever. Full of good stuff for your body. I hate it, yet I can't stop drinking it. It's like horrid and delicious are having a fight in your mouth.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

AF is here.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Kelly - kombucha is a fermented live culture tea. It's basically fizzy yeast and bacteria. Tastes sort of vinegary, although you can mix it with juice, whatever. Full of good stuff for your body. I hate it, yet I can't stop drinking it. It's like horrid and delicious are having a fight in your mouth.











Amy - Thanks! You rock. And, yeah, we'll probably end up getting the "permanent" solution as well. Like I said, reversal is always possible.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Kelly - kombucha is a fermented live culture tea. It's basically fizzy yeast and bacteria. Tastes sort of vinegary, although you can mix it with juice, whatever. Full of good stuff for your body. I hate it, yet I can't stop drinking it. It's like horrid and delicious are having a fight in your mouth.


Awesome description! Thanks


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
AF is here.






























Hmmm, I might like to get AF...at least you know what is going on with your body. Did you (or actually the baby) stop night nursing as much?


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

No, that's why I am so shocked! She actually has been having the 6 month growth spurt and just finished a three-day span of nursing every 60-90 minutes around the clock.

I guess I must just be lucky.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Kelly - kombucha is a fermented live culture tea. It's basically fizzy yeast and bacteria. Tastes sort of vinegary, although you can mix it with juice, whatever. Full of good stuff for your body. I hate it, yet I can't stop drinking it. It's like horrid and delicious are having a fight in your mouth.

particle man, particle man ....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
AF is here.






























sorry









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
No, that's why I am so shocked! She actually has been having the 6 month growth spurt and just finished a three-day span of nursing every 60-90 minutes around the clock.

I guess I must just be lucky.









i've been lucky since 6 week pp! what can you do?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Heather -
I dunno. I can't figure it out, either. But I am going to a NINO group soon and maybe someone there can help me. I would really like to wear her on my back.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Do you ladies count cd1 as the day spotting starts or the day "real" af starts?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Hey, my advice is to avoid all alcohol, make up sex, and weddings if you don't want to get knocked up....

hmmm I might be able to do the first and the last, but the middle is not negotiable....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Do you ladies count cd1 as the day spotting starts or the day "real" af starts?

blood not spotting


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
blood not spotting









Thanks


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Everyone has these sweet stories







:

Dh and I went on a blind date to shut our friends up. But I guess they knew what they were talking about!

















, us too! You would not believe the lies our friends were telling us about each other. namely that he thought i was awesome and saying the same thing to him! I had no idea who he even was!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Hey, my advice is to avoid all alcohol, make up sex, and weddings if you don't want to get knocked up....









man, DH said occasionally towards the end of both my pregnancies, "Man, I knocked you up good."














(I was QUITE large by the end both times - plus I'm really short so I looked even bigger)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I hate it, yet I can't stop drinking it. It's like horrid and delicious are having a fight in your mouth.

LOVE it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
AF is here.








































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Heather -
I dunno. I can't figure it out, either. But I am going to a NINO group soon and maybe someone there can help me. I would really like to wear her on my back.

Thanks. I got a few responses, I'll check back on Babywearign again and let you know if I found out anything more.

Sooo, back before my MDC days, I bought These little deals for DS to feed himself with, but he didn't have one iota of interest in them. Feh. I kept them, _just in case._ Well, tonight I had some mashed up avocado that I was going to spoon feed to Kait, and she grabbed the spoon and shoved it into her mouth and I thought, "hey! I have those thingies!" so I got one, and she.LOVED.it. Kept mushing it aroudn in the avocado, and then shoving it into her mouth and sucking the avocado off and chewing it - so cute to see her doing chewing movements. Self feeding, man. Too cool. She's also in the past few days managed a very primitive army crawl. Nice.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i've been lucky since 6 week pp! what can you do?

I got mine at 6wks with Carson too. This time I got it at almost 3mos. And with our first, Kya, I got it at 6mos. So go figure







: And all 3 of my babies are marathon nursers all the time!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







man, DH said occasionally towards the end of both my pregnancies, "Man, I knocked you up good."














(I was QUITE large by the end both times - plus I'm really short so I looked even bigger)
Sooo, back before my MDC days, I bought These little deals for DS to feed himself with, but he didn't have one iota of interest in them. Feh. I kept them, _just in case._ Well, tonight I had some mashed up avocado that I was going to spoon feed to Kait, and she grabbed the spoon and shoved it into her mouth and I thought, "hey! I have those thingies!" so I got one, and she.LOVED.it. Kept mushing it aroudn in the avocado, and then shoving it into her mouth and sucking the avocado off and chewing it - so cute to see her doing chewing movements. Self feeding, man. Too cool. She's also in the past few days managed a very primitive army crawl. Nice.

Im only 4'11" so when I was big pregnant with J.C I was huge!!! Only in my belly though. From the back you couldn't tell I was pregnant. So that only made it that much more big. My friends were calling it "The Belly that Defies Gravity" I felt like a sideshow act!









Cool about the avocados!! Does she like them? Obviously, what am I asking that question for! I bought some for J.C. Gonna give him some tomorrow. So far he's loved the sweet potatoes I've boiled for him and the ripe pear I mashed.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam still isn't really eating. I started a thread in LWAB (look! I'm not linking to it! I'm being good!







) just to see how many others have/had an 8 month old with lingering tongue thrust. Every once in a while she'll get something edible in her mouth and actually chew it, but 9 times out of 10 it comes flying right back out. I'm not worried about it, as she's my and B's kid, so we KNOW she'll eat eventually.









She did have some mashed potatoes tonight when B and I went out to dinner (yay for Friends and Family Night at new restaurants!) and loved it. She kept reaching for more, and since it was a fine dining place I did put it on the fork to give to her. Had we been home she couldn't just gone hog wild, but I didn't really want mashed potatoes in my hair in front of B's clients.







She was a happy camper.

Korin - There are 72 sin sticks in my fridge, waiting to be packaged and shipped tomorrow morning.







And, I got 71 of them made before I burned myself! As B said, at least I didn't burn myself on the 1st one, 'cause that woulda made the last two days really crappy.







They'll be winging their way to you tomorrow a.m. Enjoy!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

sweeeeeet!!! sorry about the burn!







we all must suffer for our art.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

You girls have been busy today! don't most of you have jobs









2 teeth we have and there sharp!

be back latter got stuff going on, Hellen- btw you rock as a momma! don't be so hard on your self!

IUD'S bad!!







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie isn't big on texture, but she loves pears and avocado.

We went to an AP playgroup today. It was awesome. I had so much fun and the ladies were so welcoming.

And, because I love that my DH is a hopeless romantic... I'm gonna share how he proposed, even though I'm like a million posts late.

We had discussed marriage and started making plans, so he had come down to see the camp that I wanted to rent for the wedding. That way we'd have a place for out of towners, the chapel for the ceremony and a hall for the reception. The camp even did catering for weddings.

The drive between my parents' house and the camp is beautiful, winding through the Coast Mountain Range, with a pretty litte river alongside. My DH loves this little river, because it has boulders in it and none of the ones here do. For you Oregonians, I'm talking about Hwy 22 along the Little Nestucca River.

On the way home, he was insistent that we stop and "look at the river". I was tired and just wanted to go home, so I argued for a while. Then he told me that he had carved some boats and wanted to race them on the river. (This river is really small, a stream really) So I gave in and we stopped and walked down to the river to race his boats.

He had 2, and he would put them into a rapid and I would catch them about 20 feet downstream and throw them back to him. This went on for 10 minutes or so until one slipped past me and I had to run catch it. When I got back to my spot, there was a 3rd boat floating in a little eddy and there was a ring on that boat.

He's so cute. And he tries to tell me he's not romantic. He does love to tell people how uncooperative I was that day though.









Racing boats
Ring boat - I sewed the ribbon on, and we used it instead of a pillow to carry the rings in our wedding. Our ring bearer thought it was sooo much cooler than a "stupid pillow".


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Great story Jes! And a beautiful area to get engaged.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Seriously, nobody has had a thing to say in the past 7 hours?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
You girls have been busy today! don't most of you have jobs










Nope







.At least not the kind that comes with a paycheck







.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I sewed the ribbon on, and we used it instead of a pillow to carry the rings in our wedding. Our ring bearer thought it was sooo much cooler than a "stupid pillow".

























Very cute story.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Im only 4'11" so when I was big pregnant with J.C I was huge!!! Only in my belly though. From the back you couldn't tell I was pregnant. So that only made it that much more big. My friends were calling it "The Belly that Defies Gravity" I felt like a sideshow act!









Cool about the avocados!! Does she like them? Obviously, what am I asking that question for! I bought some for J.C. Gonna give him some tomorrow. So far he's loved the sweet potatoes I've boiled for him and the ripe pear I mashed.

Hey, I'm 5 feet even, so I'm not that much taller than you. I have a picture from each pregnancy at the very end, that I've titled "Thar She Blows" because I just can't believe I was able to walk around in that state. I stuck out almost as far as I was tall in height!









Yeah, loved the avocado. Loves bananas. Loved mashed potato (no milk or butter). Lukewarm on sweet potato. Hated pears. Hated barley cereal. I'm just trying things every couple days that I think she might be interested in.

Oh man - she GRABBED my water cup yesterday and took two swigs, and was happy as a clam. not that i'm going to start giving her water because I know she doesn't need it, but I thought that was pretty funny. I had given her a Nuby cup with a little water to play with last week, and she wasn't too excited. A real cup though? Drinking like a big girl? She's ALL OVER that.







:







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

My boss is SUCH a baby.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Love theboats Jes, and the story









medicmama, yeah, I work from home. I'm just here in between editing reports. And nursing. And playing with DS. And cleaning. Gotta love multitasking!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Jes, that's ADORABLE!

Alright, must get orders packaged to ship them. Then get ALL the other orders done.









And yes, I do have a job, and I've even accomplished stuff!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My boss is SUCH a baby.









booooooo, hissssss.......


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Seriously, nobody has had a thing to say in the past 7 hours?









I have to sleep sometimes







: And watch House and Standoff. Man, House was good last night....

Anywho, that was a beautiful story Jes...

My proposal story isn't nearly as romantic, it was just funny. We were walking out of Target (yup, Target) and we started thinking about what would be a good time to get married, making sure it wasn't at the same time of either of our birthdays, but not in the summer cause DH gets hot really easily and so logically we figured that April sounded good.







So we were gonna go with April 23rd. We got home and sat down and were like, seriously, are we going to do this? And then called the parents to tell them we were going to do it. Goofy thing, I actually did write the date that happened down so that I could include it in my album and it was September 11, 1999..... Anywho, b/c the 23rd was too close to easter, we did April 15 (tax day) instead and the church was already going to be decorated with Palm Trees so we just added to that. We weren't the MOST traditional wedding... We had Wahoo's fish taco cater...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Hey, I'm 5 feet even, so I'm not that much taller than you. I have a picture from each pregnancy at the very end, that I've titled "Thar She Blows" because I just can't believe I was able to walk around in that state. I stuck out almost as far as I was tall in height!









Yeah, loved the avocado. Loves bananas. Loved mashed potato (no milk or butter). Lukewarm on sweet potato. Hated pears. Hated barley cereal. I'm just trying things every couple days that I think she might be interested in.

Hee! I am the TALL one! A whopping 5'4"!! Woohoo! Let's all get together so I can feel like a giant.







:









We are not 100% liking anything. Some days we like, some days we don't. All we have done so far is rice cereal, apple sauce, pears and last night peaches. We were not digging the peaches. And though we loved the pears the first time, did not appreciate them yesterday either...The cereal and apple sauce he would eat, but not enthused....







All he wants is mama....ALL NIGHT LONG


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Man, House was good last night....

Yeah, it was.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
We had Wahoo's fish taco cater...


















Seriously, though, I'm glad that you did what you wanted. Who needs traditional, anyway?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

On the baby fron, Lyni has decided that since she can roll both ways now she LIKES to play on the floor mat. She is contented to NOT be held!! My tendonitis is rejoicing!!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
You girls have been busy today! don't most of you have jobs









2 teeth we have and there sharp!


Yup, those teeth are killer. Anyone else's little one grind the upper and lower together? It hurts me just listening to it...

Yup, I have a job, and I managed to tick off this girl yesterday because she was driving me nuts. Told her if she couldn't manage to get her stuff in on time, I wasn't going to pay her. I am so mean....







 The thing is, work is not be taken personally. Just do your job and go home. Sheesh, but don't make my job harder just because you can't manage to hit a deadline, or yup, there are consequences....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I have to sleep sometimes







: And watch House and Standoff. Man, House was good last night....

We had Wahoo's fish taco cater...

I love House, too...but fell asleep before it was on last night. Fooey.

Cute story though Ange, re: youre proposal. And I KNOW intellectually that fish tacos aren't the same as beef tacos, but the phrase "fish taco" always makes me feel a little green.







:

Here's our engagement story: We had talked about getting married, and even gone diamond hunting together....then on Haloween night (we were living in the country and got NO kids for TOT), he came back from work - I was watching TV in the living room. He had been having a really bad time at work lately. He came in the door, closed it and turned out the light and turned off the TV. I thought, "Oh brother, what happened now?" figuring he just wanted to go right to bed and complain to me for a while...but he walked up to me, dropped to one knee, and opened up a little lighted box with a spotlight on the ring. And said something real pretty that I don't remember now because I started crying.







: We sat up for hours that night opening and closing the box, shining a flashlight on the ring so it would bounce light all over the ceiling in the bedroom.....ahhhhh, young love. I can't believe we'll be married 10 years in 2007. Unreal. Some days it feels like just yesterday, others it feels like it's been too long.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
On the baby fron, Lyni has decided that since she can roll both ways now she LIKES to play on the floor mat. She is contented to NOT be held!! My tendonitis is rejoicing!!!!









Yay!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
















Seriously, though, I'm glad that you did what you wanted. Who needs traditional, anyway?

Well, the wedding part was traditional. We did get married Catholic and had the total Catholic ceremony, though we didn't have a mass so it was only like 30 minutes. Which most people liked. But we just don't do foo-foo stuff. So yeah, I changed into a comfortable outfit, and we did some swing dancing. Had our Wahoo's, refused to serve alcohol (it was a 10 am ceremony and my family leans toward excesss...) and kept it short as possible. A friend took pics during the ceremony instead of having a book of pics with empty chairs that were taken before or after. My MIL made my dress and the flower girl's dress. Very comfortable day if I do say so myself....







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
On the baby fron, Lyni has decided that since she can roll both ways now she LIKES to play on the floor mat. She is contented to NOT be held!! My tendonitis is rejoicing!!!!









WOOHOO!!!!







: Wish I could say the same...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I love House, too...but fell asleep before it was on last night. Fooey.

Cute story though Ange, re: youre proposal. And I KNOW intellectually that fish tacos aren't the same as beef tacos, but the phrase "fish taco" always makes me feel a little green.







:

Here's our engagement story: We had talked about getting married, and even gone diamond hunting together....then on Haloween night (we were living in the country and got NO kids for TOT), he came back from work - I was watching TV in the living room. He had been having a really bad time at work lately. He came in the door, closed it and turned out the light and turned off the TV. I thought, "Oh brother, what happened now?" figuring he just wanted to go right to bed and complain to me for a while...but he walked up to me, dropped to one knee, and opened up a little lighted box with a spotlight on the ring. And said something real pretty that I don't remember now because I started crying.







: We sat up for hours that night opening and closing the box, shining a flashlight on the ring so it would bounce light all over the ceiling in the bedroom.....ahhhhh, young love. I can't believe we'll be married 10 years in 2007. Unreal. Some days it feels like just yesterday, others it feels like it's been too long.









I've still got it on my DVR....

Green? I don't get it....







We split with fish and chicken if it makes you feel better.....

Hee! yeah for Halloween! We will be 7 years in 2007







That was the other thing; I told DH it would make it very easy for him to remember how many years we have been married if we did it in 2000. He has such a faulty memory and I do try to make things as easy as possible.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We went to the courthouse in May of '05 during Brad's lunch break because I was going back to school and we couldn't get financial aid any other way. The health insurance wasn't a bad idea either.









Then in September, we had the big Catholic wedding (with the mass







) and it was beautiful. We had this amazing Mexican restaurant cater - Rio Grande Cafe for those of you who live in the NOVA area. People still tell us how much they loved the food, and how our reception was the best one they've ever been to. Even our friends the caterers count it as their favorite.







My SIL's dad took our pictures, which turned out REALLY well.

Anyone interested in posting a wedding/engagement/couples photo?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I love fish tacos! But saying "fish taco" makes me giggle.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I love House, too...but fell asleep before it was on last night. Fooey.

Cute story though Ange, re: youre proposal. And I KNOW intellectually that fish tacos aren't the same as beef tacos, but the phrase "fish taco" always makes me feel a little green.







:

Here's our engagement story: We had talked about getting married, and even gone diamond hunting together....then on Haloween night (we were living in the country and got NO kids for TOT), he came back from work - I was watching TV in the living room. He had been having a really bad time at work lately. He came in the door, closed it and turned out the light and turned off the TV. I thought, "Oh brother, what happened now?" figuring he just wanted to go right to bed and complain to me for a while...but he walked up to me, dropped to one knee, and opened up a little lighted box with a spotlight on the ring. And said something real pretty that I don't remember now because I started crying.







: We sat up for hours that night opening and closing the box, shining a flashlight on the ring so it would bounce light all over the ceiling in the bedroom.....ahhhhh, young love. I can't believe we'll be married 10 years in 2007. Unreal. Some days it feels like just yesterday, others it feels like it's been too long.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Well, the wedding part was traditional. We did get married Catholic and had the total Catholic ceremony, though we didn't have a mass so it was only like 30 minutes. Which most people liked. But we just don't do foo-foo stuff. So yeah, I changed into a comfortable outfit, and we did some swing dancing. Had our Wahoo's, refused to serve alcohol (it was a 10 am ceremony and my family leans toward excesss...) and kept it short as possible. A friend took pics during the ceremony instead of having a book of pics with empty chairs that were taken before or after. My MIL made my dress and the flower girl's dress. Very comfortable day if I do say so myself....







:


Yeah, we bowed to pressure and went traditional all the way. Except we also had no alcohol for the same reason you did. If we had stuck to our guns we would have had a traditional wedding followed by a picninc with volleyball, softball, croquet, etc.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Our wedding stopped just short of arrests being made.
Pictures!

No alcohol is probably a good idea, but hindsight yadda.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Yeah, we bowed to pressure and went traditional all the way. Except we also had no alcohol for the same reason you did. If we had stuck to our guns we would have had a traditional wedding followed by a picninc with volleyball, softball, croquet, etc.


That sounds awesome! I would have loved going to your fantasy wedding.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Let's try this


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

And this


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Our wedding stopped just short of arrests being made.
Pictures!

No alcohol is probably a good idea, but hindsight yadda.


Awesome pics! And you have them all online ....neat idea.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
That sounds awesome! I would have loved going to your fantasy wedding.









Well consider yourself invited to our ten year anniversary picnic (where my fantasy wedding will come to life!)


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK, Engagement: We knew we wanted to get married but it was just a question of when. We got married about 2 years after we graduated college. Bob and I both told our parents we were planning on having a wedding. Bob even talked to my parents. He proposed to me at Buckingham Fountain in Downtown Chicago when the fountains lights changed to red. He kneeled down, the whole bit. After we heard some people cheering for us about 20 feet away.

Wedding: We married 5/24/97 in a catholic church around noon. Then we had an awesome reception that evening and it was a blast. Then a week later we honeymooned in France.

funny thing, on May 24th 2002, right after noon, Liz was born 5 years to the hour of when we were married.

New thing, when Bob was looking at the screen one day, he saw someone use this icon:









he said I should have that icon for Maggie because of her Irish temper as he calls it. So I realized, Maggie has several icons and so does Liz (she chooses who she is, she used to like the bannana, now likes the fairy)

So these are the "3 Faces of Maggie"















&









What is your baby's faces??


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

i dont know about anyone else but Iam down two more pant sizes. Started out at 18 pre-birth (what I could fit under my belly) now iam at a 14 and ca squeese into a 12 on a good day. so happy, you know i will loose all my weight just in time to get knocked up again.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Riki, are you trying to tell us something???







:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

short clip of Mikey crawling on my blog we like to call it "the porpoise" LOL, he really does look like a dolphin...I'm up!...I'm down...I'm up!...I'm down...gah.

my boss is such a baby







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Awesome pics! And you have them all online ....neat idea.

Thanks! That's just a highlight reel that I put up ages ago for a blog post, but it's handy to keep them there. There are better ones that are in the albums, but those really tell a story...

Your hair looks great in yours! It's so interesting to figure out what people look like.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Let's try this

I agree. Your hair looks beautiful...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Well consider yourself invited to our ten year anniversary picnic (where my fantasy wedding will come to life!)









Woohoo! Where do I have to travel to again?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
What is your baby's faces??

Let's see... C would be














and J is like







:














right now....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
short clip of Mikey crawling on my blog we like to call it "the porpoise" LOL, he really does look like a dolphin...I'm up!...I'm down...I'm up!...I'm down...gah.

my boss is such a baby







:

Too cute.... Yup, we know who rules in our house to... The kids...







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Green? I don't get it....







We split with fish and chicken if it makes you feel better.....

Hee! yeah for Halloween! We will be 7 years in 2007







That was the other thing; I told DH it would make it very easy for him to remember how many years we have been married if we did it in 2000. He has such a faulty memory and I do try to make things as easy as possible.







:

I was trying to diplomatically convey that fish makes me want to uke -sorry-







but I know I'm in the minority not liking fish...at least DH is the same way; we'll tolerate it on occasion because we know it's good for us, but neither of us like it at all.

We got married the day after my birthday, and had our wedding date engraved in our bands. Now he has no excuse to forget either!







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Anyone interested in posting a wedding/engagement/couples photo?

Yes! But you have to give me some time to scan them because I was married back in the stone ages when digital cameras weren't popular.

I'm loving seeing everyone else's pictures.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Well, the wedding part was traditional. We did get married Catholic and had the total Catholic ceremony, though we didn't have a mass so it was only like 30 minutes. Which most people liked. But we just don't do foo-foo stuff. So yeah, I changed into a comfortable outfit, and we did some swing dancing. Had our Wahoo's, refused to serve alcohol (it was a 10 am ceremony and my family leans toward excesss...) and kept it short as possible. A friend took pics during the ceremony instead of having a book of pics with empty chairs that were taken before or after. My MIL made my dress and the flower girl's dress. Very comfortable day if I do say so myself....







:

This sounds like my kind of shindig! (SInce you had chicken tacos, too.....














)


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Our wedding stopped just short of arrests being made.
Pictures!

No alcohol is probably a good idea, but hindsight yadda.

OK, this ALSO sounds like my kind of shindig.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Riki, are you trying to tell us something???







:









: Hmmmmmmmmmm?????????







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

OK, last thing before i'm back to work.

LOVE "the porpoise" - go Mikey!

and Loving these wedding photos. I'll try to get some up today sometime.

OK, back to work for a bit!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Here is our wedding photo. February on the Oregon coast. Brrr. It was a beautiful day though, so we took tons of pictures on the beach.

I'm slowly coming down clothing sizes. I was 180 pre-preg size 12-14, 225 the day I delivered, and 175 now in size 12.

Katie's smilies:







:














:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

ok, completely unrelated, the bananas still aren't dancing on my computer.

Our wedding was alcohol free as well, because the camp doesn't allow it and I wasn't going to open that particular can of worms with some of my extended family. Well, surprise, they didn't show up because there was nothing for them to drink. Ugh.

Oh yes, and I love fish tacos. I first had them in Mexico (smoked marlin) and wow. As long as it's good fish and not fish sticks in a taco shell. I've had those too.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh man - she GRABBED my water cup yesterday and took two swigs, and was happy as a clam. not that i'm going to start giving her water because I know she doesn't need it, but I thought that was pretty funny. I had given her a Nuby cup with a little water to play with last week, and she wasn't too excited. A real cup though? Drinking like a big girl? She's ALL OVER that.







:







:

Ruby loves this. She doesnt actually drink so much as get it in her mouth, marvel at the new taste then let it dribble down her face. it's very cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My boss is SUCH a baby.

Oh god mine too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Hee! I am the TALL one! A whopping 5'4"!! Woohoo! Let's all get together so I can feel like a giant.







:









I'm 5'3 1/2... you're still the tallest, but i'm still the oldest









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Yes! But you have to give me some time to scan them because I was married back in the stone ages when digital cameras weren't popular.

I'm loving seeing everyone else's pictures.









I was married 10 years ago. I don't eve know where where my wedding pix are. I'll tell oyou our story someday when i have more time to type. Like when se takes a nap andi don't have to lay with her!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
i dont know about anyone else but Iam down two more pant sizes. Started out at 18 pre-birth (what I could fit under my belly) now iam at a 14 and ca squeese into a 12 on a good day. so happy, you know i will loose all my weight just in time to get knocked up again.









Way to go losing all that weight! I've got 28 pounds to go......


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
short clip of Mikey crawling on my blog we like to call it "the porpoise" LOL, he really does look like a dolphin...I'm up!...I'm down...I'm up!...I'm down...gah.

my boss is such a baby







:

The porpoise


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Your hair looks great in yours! It's so interesting to figure out what people look like.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I agree. Your hair looks beautiful...


Thanks!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

My dds in smilies...

M -














:
















R -












































L -














:














:


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Woohoo! Where do I have to travel to again?

PA!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Finally added my slideshow... I promise, my kid looks pretty much the same... He's just moving more...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Yes! But you have to give me some time to scan them because I was married back in the stone ages when digital cameras weren't popular.

I'm loving seeing everyone else's pictures.










I had to scan mine in...the second one is so blurry because I had to scan the album page, and since it was too big I had to hold it and Raina pushed me during the scan of the second pic and I moved







: but it worked cuz my wedding photos are kept on top of the printer since our dds love hearing the story and "reading" about our wedding


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here is our wedding photo. February on the Oregon coast. Brrr. It was a beautiful day though, so we took tons of pictures on the beach.

I'm slowly coming down clothing sizes. I was 180 pre-preg size 12-14, 225 the day I delivered, and 175 now in size 12.

Katie's smilies:







:














:

















- your pic

Congrats on losing your weight!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Oh yes, and I love fish tacos. I first had them in Mexico (smoked marlin) and wow. As long as it's good fish and not fish sticks in a taco shell. I've had those too.

Wahoo's is the best because it isn't the breaded stuff. And it doesn't actually taste fishy at all. They also make this wonderful fish enchiladas... Yum... maybe I need to get wahoo's this weekend...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 

I'm 5'3 1/2...

I am 5'3 if I stand *proper*


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh! and Jes, your pic is wonderful.... I'm with Heather, no digital stuff for me either... Would have to scan it... And who has time for that...









Mearaina~PA.... Hmmm.... Just give me some notice....


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Finally added my slideshow... I promise, my kid looks pretty much the same... He's just moving more...










So cute!!







And you're right, he looks exactly the same!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
So cute!!







And you're right, he looks exactly the same!!









I had to verify that the were actually from a new month


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Jonah is too cute! Apparently I'm a "tall girl" too 5'4" - Helen, you look much taller than that, no? I missed the convo...just scanned...so this may have been covered.

And old...not really...but no spring chicken like some of y'all - 32 this past year...

Angelique where are you again in CA? My sister lives in SD and we had fish tacos in...Oceanside I think? mmmm...yah-UM-mee!







(they were actually calamari i think for me...)

weight...grrr...i have plataued for the time being at 185ish...bleh. not ideal on a 5'4" frame. i swear i'd settle for 160!! but the goal is still 145...baby steps.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Am in Palmdale, so LA county... but yes the do have Wahoos in SD....







:

Weight... We try not to talk about that. I keep getting ppl telling me that I am losing, well, everyone but the scale believes that...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I have her slideshow, but it only goes up to 5 months for now.....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i miss rubios fish tacos..... from my years in so cal!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm 5' 7". Well, that's what I measured at my last checkup, after years of thinking and saying I am 5' 6". Who knows. Can pregnancy make you taller?

I can't believe Mikey is crawling! I'm not ready for that. Unless it would solve the sleep flailing, haha.

If I don't get fish tacos, I will die. Thanks a lot, guys! It may have to be a tilapia burrito.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Kait is my hero, and AP saves the day!!!!!!

So we went grocery shopping during my work break, had a cart full, got to the register and unloaded the cart.....and realized my wallet was up in the attic at home.







I had NOTHING on me. Oh wait, I had $1. Yeah, that's gonna help. No driver's license, nada.

So, the clerk said they could ring it out and we could come back for it later today. Which was nice for her to suggest, but the thought of dragging 2 kids back to the grocery store after I'm done with work at 5pm is NOT my idea of fun - nor is sending DH to do it after work; she had flicked her light on to call the front end manager to let them know they had an idiot on their hands...OK, she didn't say that, she was actually very nice, but I felt like a total idiot. I said, "I suppose it wouldn't do any good to let you know I have my credit card number memorized, since I can't prove that I'm actually me, right?" And they both kind of smiled but shook their heads.

DH had a full lunch hour's worth of other errands to run, so it would be really inconvenient for him to have to come pick them up, but I decided to give him a call, figuring maybe his boss would let him run over to the store and resuce me with his moolah....it's only about a 5-minute drive. As I'm on the phone to DH, the front end manager comes over to me and says quietly, "We're not supposed to do this, but we'll take your credit card number. Come on." When we got to the register, she said,

"I talked with the manager and even though we're usually not supposed to do this, I told him you're a regular customer and I see you every week, so we know you." I kind of looked at her, puzzled, since this is a HUGE chain grocery store, and she smiled, pointed to DD snoozing on me in my bright blue wrap and said, "I always see you with her, and see people stopping you all the time to ask about that cool carrier. You're here every week." (which is totally true). I thanked her profusely, for saving us from a serious headache. They even did cart service to the car since they had started putting the groceries in another cart to save, and DS was in the original cart we had.

So YAY, Kait! Yay AP! Had I not been wearing her and just been a random mom with 2 kids in a bucket and in the cart, I would have been up sh** creek without a paddle.









YAY babywearing!!!!!!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Kait is my hero, and AP saves the day!!!!!!

woo-hoo!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Seriously, y'all have to stop writing about fish.....


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I'm 5' 7". Well, that's what I measured at my last checkup, after years of thinking and saying I am 5' 6". Who knows. Can pregnancy make you taller?



I think maybe it gives us better posture? I went from 5'2 to 5'3 during my first pregnancy...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Great story Heather!







yeah for babywearing!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I am







:
I went and bought DH's Christmas present yesterday, but the box wouldn't fit in my car, so I figured that I'd just come back today with my truck. Well, surprise of all surprises, my truck hasn't been started in 2 months and now the batteries are dead (it has 2 batteries). And, of course, since they've frozen since then, now they need replaced.







Next time I get that thing running, I'm driving it once a week. Fuel mileage or no. It needs to be running when I need it. What if I were snowed in again?! I'd have zero options. Ugh.

So now I get to go back to the city (1hr each way) to pick this thing up, and here's hoping it's the one he wants because I'm going to have to take it out of the box to bring it home.

Oh yes, and I've practically BEGGED 2 people to come play with DD this week so that I can get our books done, and after much "oh yes i'll come, I'd love to", no one has showed up. Seriously. This has been happening since she was born. It's not as though she's hard to entertain. And they're happy to take DH's Aunt's foster baby for hours/days on end. Or just go over there and play with him. If I didn't desperately need to get these books done, I'd say screw 'em and stop inviting them over at all.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

We had a simple wedding at my parents house. Nothing big. Only close family and close friends. Very non traditional. I didn't want to wear a dress but did and it was black. lol (I will write more in details later when I have time







)

But for the time being here's some pictures.

Getting ready!

Walking with my daddy!

Right after!

US

The wedding party, lol(my cousin-maid of honour-her daughter & his best man)

My mom & I

My whole family!

My whole family with DH!

With the cake!

Us with the cake & my cousins daughter!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i miss rubios fish tacos..... from my years in so cal!


Hee... had that last night... That's a weekly thing pretty much...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ange i officially hate your fish taco filled guts. You are an evil evil woman. I am trapped under sweaty, sleeping, cranky, maybe sick and or teething baby, and YOU are making me want fish tacos!!!!







you!








just kidding. i love ya. but enough about the thing i can not have!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I have her slideshow, but it only goes up to 5 months for now.....


Coolio! Added.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 

But for the time being here's some pictures.


Are you barefoot? That is so cool!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Coolio! Added.









Thanks!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Jes -














. We'd come play with Katie if we could!! It is annoying when family shows inequality like that, isn't it? Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Kait is my hero, and AP saves the day!!!!!!

YAY babywearing!!!!!!

what an awesome story! yeah mama!!! dh gets recognized all the time when he is with c too....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I am







:
I went and bought DH's Christmas present yesterday, but the box wouldn't fit in my car, so I figured that I'd just come back today with my truck. Well, surprise of all surprises, my truck hasn't been started in 2 months and now the batteries are dead (it has 2 batteries). And, of course, since they've frozen since then, now they need replaced.







Next time I get that thing running, I'm driving it once a week. Fuel mileage or no. It needs to be running when I need it. What if I were snowed in again?! I'd have zero options. Ugh.

So now I get to go back to the city (1hr each way) to pick this thing up, and here's hoping it's the one he wants because I'm going to have to take it out of the box to bring it home.

Oh yes, and I've practically BEGGED 2 people to come play with DD this week so that I can get our books done, and after much "oh yes i'll come, I'd love to", no one has showed up. Seriously. This has been happening since she was born. It's not as though she's hard to entertain. And they're happy to take DH's Aunt's foster baby for hours/days on end. Or just go over there and play with him. If I didn't desperately need to get these books done, I'd say screw 'em and stop inviting them over at all.

Oy Jes... Sorry you are having a bad day... I sometimes feel like my kiddos get neglected too...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ange i officially hate your fish taco filled guts. You are an evil evil woman. I am trapped under sweaty, sleeping, cranky, maybe sick and or teething baby, and YOU are making me want fish tacos!!!!







you!








just kidding. i love ya. but enough about the thing i can not have!









:







:







:














laughup laughup laughup

I'll try... For you and for Heather... I'll try to behave...







:


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
1. No horror stories! Please?







Seriously the IUD is our last resort as a BC option for me. I've been on every kind of pill, the patch, the ring...everything except the shot (shudder) and they all either gave me terrible side effects, or, well, we had a baby anyway.







There are gonna be problems with anything, I guess. And frankly, I don't think I'll a)have the time/patience/memory capable of NFP while dealing with 2 babies under 1/school/WAH/2 other kiddos/life and b)not sure NFP would work given Brad's *ahem* super sperm.









I got the Mirena IUD a few months ago and totally LOVE it. Didn't hurt much to have it put in, I've had virtually no period, and I love not having to worry about getting pregnant. They're easiest to insert if you get it like 8-10 weeks postpartum. The mirena has a very low dose of hormone that is localized to the uterus and can only be left in for 5 years. The Paraguard has no hormone and can be left in for 10 years, but it causes somewhat heavier periods. Mirena causes light/no period.









So I'm gone for a while then I jump back in with random IUD info... crazy me!!









Read through the thread... glad to hear you all are doing well & the babies too!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Sarah....I am dreaming of chocolate and pretzals..maybe some rum balls...can you do anything to help me????


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Our wedding stopped just short of arrests being made.
Pictures!

No alcohol is probably a good idea, but hindsight yadda.

Beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Let's try this

I love your hair too! You and Colin are too darn cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
short clip of Mikey crawling on my blog we like to call it "the porpoise" LOL, he really does look like a dolphin...I'm up!...I'm down...I'm up!...I'm down...gah.

my boss is such a baby







:

I'm diggin the porpoise.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I was trying to diplomatically convey that fish makes me want to uke -sorry-







but I know I'm in the minority not liking fish...at least DH is the same way; we'll tolerate it on occasion because we know it's good for us, but neither of us like it at all.

We got married the day after my birthday, and had our wedding date engraved in our bands. Now he has no excuse to forget either!







:

I am still planning to engrave our wedding bands, not for the date, but with Te Quiero. My parents had it engraved in their bands when they got married and I know it's always meant a lot to both of them to have "I love you" wrapped around their fingers. In fact, when my mother insisted on new wedding rings for their 25th anniversary, my dad had her new band engraved, even though it's really teeny tiny.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here is our wedding photo. February on the Oregon coast. Brrr. It was a beautiful day though, so we took tons of pictures on the beach.

I'm slowly coming down clothing sizes. I was 180 pre-preg size 12-14, 225 the day I delivered, and 175 now in size 12.

Katie's smilies:







:














:









Jes, beautiful pic. You're so little! And while I'm talking to you, you must know that it is entirely unfair of you to make a pregnant woman cry upon walking in to her house. You are an angel. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I had to scan mine in...the second one is so blurry because I had to scan the album page, and since it was too big I had to hold it and Raina pushed me during the scan of the second pic and I moved







: but it worked cuz my wedding photos are kept on top of the printer since our dds love hearing the story and "reading" about our wedding









That's too cute! I love that the girls were old enough to remember our wedding. They still pull the albums out every once in a while to look at them.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I have her slideshow, but it only goes up to 5 months for now.....

She's such a beauty.

Ange - Good grief you make cute kids!

Alright mamas, I must say, you are all SUCH amazing women, and I don't think I'll ever be able to properly thank all of you for everything that you have done for me and for my family. Brad and I are so looking forward to the day when we fan finally, thankfully, blessedly pay it forward. For total strangers to go so far out of their way to help someone else, it's amazing, and deliriously heart-warming. Thank you.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Sarah....I am dreaming of chocolate and pretzals..maybe some rum balls...can you do anything to help me????

Friday looks like a good day for that.









Had to wait for funds to clear PP before mailing. Heck, I may even get it sent tomorrow if things go well. If not tomorrow, first thing Friday a.m. Bubba and I will brave the pre-Christmas drudgery that is the United States Post Office.

Plus, SOMEONE ordered 72 items and needed them to arrive by a certain time.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah- take your time on mine, I will swallow them whole this week


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Are you barefoot? That is so cool!


Yes I am barefoot! They got me in a dress-that was enough, hehe..there was no way was I wearing heels.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Yes I am barefoot! They got me in a dress-that was enough, hehe..there was no way was I wearing heels.









I wore flip flops.







I got really pretty kitten heels, and then decided I wasn't dealing with anything more uncomfortable than my 40lb dress.









Oh, and I've never had fish tacos.

Amy, Monday is my plan for yours. I just got another mega order so I'll just do 'em all at once.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Loving all the wedding and baby pics here, we've got some mighty fine lookin' people in this little group fo ours, ya know??

Made chili tonight and went a little overboard on the hot sauce







but twas good eatin'.

My kiddos' smilies:

DS:





























DD:














:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Friday looks like a good day for that.









Had to wait for funds to clear PP before mailing. Heck, I may even get it sent tomorrow if things go well. If not tomorrow, first thing Friday a.m. Bubba and I will brave the pre-Christmas drudgery that is the United States Post Office.

Plus, SOMEONE ordered 72 items and needed them to arrive by a certain time.









No problem, I was just telling my husband what I ordered and he was bugging me about when they would get here.

Do you put cards in them?? I am giving them in my little baskets I make up for teachers, neighbors, friends, etc...your business card or whatever would be great.

Oh, someone gave me something similier for my bday, and they had a sticker on them where you could order...that would be helpful. I wouldn't think they would be too expensive??


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
No problem, I was just telling my husband what I ordered and he was bugging me about when they would get here.

Do you put cards in them?? I am giving them in my little baskets I make up for teachers, neighbors, friends, etc...your business card or whatever would be great.

Oh, someone gave me something similier for my bday, and they had a sticker on them where you could order...that would be helpful. I wouldn't think they would be too expensive??

I'll have to look in to stickers. Great idea!

I ordered business cards...they should be here next week.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Yes I am barefoot! They got me in a dress-that was enough, hehe..there was no way was I wearing heels.










Me, either. I wore dance/flat ballet slippers.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I love your hair too! You and Colin are too darn cute!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
She's such a beauty.

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Ange - Good grief you make cute kids!









:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

ahh. Thanks guys. I think they're cute, but I could be bias....







:

I wore saddle shoes, like a good Catholic school girl for my wedding.







I never went to Catholic school but my mom did and she thought I was crazy for deliberately buying them.







But they are great for swing dancing....


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I wore saddle shoes, like a good Catholic school girl for my wedding.







I never went to Catholic school but my mom did and she thought I was crazy for deliberately buying them.







But they are great for swing dancing....
















My dh and his bros all had the same size feet so they all passed their different colored saddle shoes around depending on who was wearing what. Dh wore saddle shoes ALL THE TIME when we first met. They coordinated with all his outfits


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Wow - we're over 1000 posts already. How many did last month's thread have again?

And AugustineM - Brave you for reading throught the whole thread in one shot


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'll have to look in to stickers. Great idea!

I ordered business cards...they should be here next week.

or the biz card magnets since you said you do vistaprint - sometimes those go on the "free" sale and they would be good to slap on the fridge and you're always there when they realize they're out of sin sticks


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Jes, beautiful pic. You're so little! And while I'm talking to you, you must know that it is entirely unfair of you to make a pregnant woman cry upon walking in to her house. You are an angel. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.









I'm 5'5"! Average certainly. My DH is just a giant.









And you're welcome, I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok...sucky night alert...

I was doing the dinner dishes when the baby started to scream. The second I heard it, I knew. He dislocated his elbow. Well, my 5 year old actually did it to him, she was trying tp pick him up. But I KNEW before I even got over there that that is what happened. So off to the ER, where we were seen very quickly and after three tries they think they got it back in. Oh, the poor boy, he was screaming. I can't even imagine how much pain he was in. I was beside myself. Thank God I had a great friend that came with me and another that statyed with the other kids.

Got home, the 2 year old was crying on the couch. Seems he sprained his wrist messing around with the 5 year old.

So, both babies crying...both in pain. My two friends stayed and we gave both kiddos motrin. I got William down and he looks ok, he is sleeping with his arm bent, so I take that as a good sign. I just got Jackson to sleep in my bed with his hand resting on a pillow.

Hubby better be home soon.....


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

What a great idea to share wedding photos! It's so fun to see one of everyone's happiest days.

Here's ours.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Ok...sucky night alert...

I was doing the dinner dishes when the baby started to scream. The second I heard it, I knew. He dislocated his elbow. Well, my 5 year old actually did it to him, she was trying tp pick him up. But I KNEW before I even got over there that that is what happened. So off to the ER, where we were seen very quickly and after three tries they think they got it back in. Oh, the poor boy, he was screaming. I can't even imagine how much pain he was in. I was beside myself. Thank God I had a great friend that came with me and another that statyed with the other kids.

Got home, the 2 year old was crying on the couch. Seems he sprained his wrist messing around with the 5 year old.

So, both babies crying...both in pain. My two friends stayed and we gave both kiddos motrin. I got William down and he looks ok, he is sleeping with his arm bent, so I take that as a good sign. I just got Jackson to sleep in my bed with his hand resting on a pillow.

Hubby better be home soon.....

Oh, my





















The poor dears....how's mama holding up?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
What a great idea to share wedding photos! It's so fun to see one of everyone's happiest days.

Here's ours.

Gorgeous!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Caroline, I'm so sorry W was hurt.







to the whole family.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Caroline. Hope your DCs heal quickly.

So I picked up DH's present with my car. And he's not allowed to take it back unless it's defective because I had to take it out of the box for it to fit in my car. And the box is torn up and left at the store. After I got home, I realized that I didn't think to make sure I have the manual... Here's hoping.

I gave DD a teensy bit of water today in a Nuby sippy cup. She is most unimpressed. Every time she manages to get some out she gives me a disgusted look and spits it out.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay so most of us have our 6 mo WBV coming up, ds is on the 28th. Dh wants to start vaxing only cause its the responsibile thing to do but I am not sure I am ready for that (ohmygawd ds is going wild for a little ziplock with air in it this is so cute he keeps trying to smach it and eat it what a turkey he loves plastic bags and I am a horrible mom for letting him play with them, only while hes next to me though) Okay he needs something to chew on.

Back to topic: I am kinda not looking forward to the visit and I spoke to dh about it and he said he would hold ds while getting the shot and we agreed on one at a time no combos which seem to cause the most problems. We vouged to wait and I am really not comfortable with the Hep vax for a sexually transmitted dease that wears off a few years before he could persieve becoming sexually active. Anyways we did get his PKU done at birth and then after and he got the Vit K I think I dont remember, I think we looked at it and the pros out weighed the cons and thats how we decided. Dh is set on public school and the "responsible" thing to do...get vaxed.

what is everyone doing about this....this is my first.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Okay so most of us have our 6 mo WBV coming up, ds is on the 28th. Dh wants to start vaxing only cause its the responsibile thing to do but I am not sure I am ready for that (ohmygawd ds is going wild for a little ziplock with air in it this is so cute he keeps trying to smach it and eat it what a turkey he loves plastic bags and I am a horrible mom for letting him play with them, only while hes next to me though) Okay he needs something to chew on.

Back to topic: I am kinda not looking forward to the visit and I spoke to dh about it and he said he would hold ds while getting the shot and we agreed on one at a time no combos which seem to cause the most problems. We vouged to wait and I am really not comfortable with the Hep vax for a sexually transmitted dease that wears off a few years before he could persieve becoming sexually active. Anyways we did get his PKU done at birth and then after and he got the Vit K I think I dont remember, I think we looked at it and the pros out weighed the cons and thats how we decided. Dh is set on public school and the "responsible" thing to do...get vaxed.

what is everyone doing about this....this is my first.


We are not vaxing. With Haleigh we decided we would wait until we felt we had completed research (at the time we were not comfortable with vaxes or without them). We feel we have researched a lot and very extensive and we have chosen to not vax at all.. IMO if you feel uncomfortable doing them then wait... Do all the research you can and when you feel comfortable and strong about your decision then decide to do what you wish..


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We are not vaxing. I have to find a new Dr. for 6mo visit, because the old one flat out lied to my face and I refuse to see her again. She either knew she was lying to me, or she was completely ignorant, neither of which give me much confidence in her as a medical professional.

You can get exemptions for your DC to attend public school without the vaxes, look around the vax board, they'll help you out with that. And what responsibility? If everyone else is vaxed, they should have no risk from/to your DC, right? IMO, my responsibility is to my family first and society somewhere down the line after that.

I'm fairly lucky in that vaccinations are not mandatory in Canada. They are encouraged, and my Dr. is full of crap about babied dying, just like the US doctors are, but for the most part nobody really looks twice at us. I'm also lucky in that my DH trusts my research and is so squicked out by needles that he will only ever be halfhearted about vaxes. Something tells me he didn't get all of his either, my MIL doesn't seem to be all that concerned about what doctors think she should do. Case in point, she broke her foot in a fall off her porch this spring, and put off getting it casted because she needed to plant her tomatoes first.









If I were to vax DD, she wouldn't get anything that I didn't get. So that cuts out meningoccocal, chicken pox and the flu, she won't get the MMR because my sister had a nasty reaction to it as a kid (and another one as a teenager when the dr lied to her and told her it was tetanus). So that leaves what? DTP and polio? Pertussis and tetanus don't scare me in the least. Especially since most of the people who get pertussis have been vaccinated, and tetanus is easily treated and really quite rare to have a problem with. Polio, pretty much a non-issue at this point. Diptheria, my child lives in an area with adequate sanitation, so that's a very small risk as well.

Apparently, my childhood doc was way before his time. When my sister had her first reaction to MMR, he tried to talk my mom out of giving either of us any more vaxes. She thought she had to at the time, now she knows better and wishes she had followed his advice. She's happy with our decision not to vax DD.

Oh, and they don't give HepB here until grade 6.
DD did get VitK, I'm not sure if the next one will or not. I'm trying to talk DH into a home birth with the next one.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I gave DD a teensy bit of water today in a Nuby sippy cup. She is most unimpressed. Every time she manages to get some out she gives me a disgusted look and spits it out.









Okay, so because she kept giving me that look, I tasted it. It still tastes like plastic, gross. We're going to have to do something about that before she tries it again. Poor kid.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ru loves her nuby cup. she likes to chew on it more than anything. ( i tasted it too, after i'd washedit... to make sure it didn't taste nasty) Occasionally she'll get a little water out of it and it surprises her. pretty cute.

Anyone else not have teeth yet?

Oh and Ruby is still awake. good times around here.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

PS... did one of you do my DDDDC??







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

No teeth here either, but I think I feel the ridge of one. I've thought that before though, so who knows? Katie was up until 11:30 my time, I put her to bed about 11:45, and she was up again at 12 wanting to eat again. _**this is a phase, this is a phase, this is a phase**_ I keep promising myself that she will eventually sleep properly without being tucked into my side with a boob in her mouth.

And I had nothing to do with the DDDDC.

One of my online friends lives in Victoria, Australia. The big bush fires there... Yea, they are 3km from her house. They stayed to try and save the house, but the fire isn't doing what they thought it would. It was supposed to go over very quickly, the first one did, but the second one, which is bigger, is just poking along. At 4PM there, she said it was dark as midnight. The ash is so thick that they have to wear masks to breathe. While they have power, they have a/c with a filter, so inside is much better, but they need to be outside to fight the embers/flames. She has her husband with her, and her oldest son brought 8-10 (she lost count) of his friends, and they've been helping fight all week. I'm worried about them. Fires terrify me like nothing else. And having a husband who worked in forestry and directed fire crews, I know how nasty they can get. The one my friend is facing down is big enough now that it is creating its own weather (winds/rain/etc). There is really nothing they can do to "fight" the fire, they just have to wait for it to burn itself out and try to protect houses and people as best they can. Scary.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

slide show

sorry to hear about your friend, jess.







will send good thoughts!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

okay, I have a question for you ladies, kind of an off shoot of a thread in polls, but also kind of a "what the heck" sort of a thing.









Me

DH

How old do you think we look? And why do people keep thinking that he is my father??


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Great slideshow Korin, what a cutie she is.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Jes, you look 25, he looks 37.

I suck at these things.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh and katie looks JUST LIKE YOU!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Jes, you look 25, he looks 37.

I suck at these things.

















:
(even the "sucking at these things" part.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
What a great idea to share wedding photos! It's so fun to see one of everyone's happiest days.

Here's ours.

Dayummmmmmmm, you guys are HOT!!!!!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Caroline, big







to all of you!!!

Jes, I hope your friend's home stays safe!

Riki, we're delaying, but vaxing.

I just went through our wedding pictures, how fun! I haven't looked at these in probably 3 years. Gonna scan and do a slideshow, I pulled quite a few


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I'm 5'5"! Average certainly. My DH is just a giant.









And you're welcome, I'm glad you liked it.

I'm 5'5" too. B is 6'3", so I probably look really short next to him too. How tall is your DH?

Really, and B loved 'em too. I think my SIL may get some of the winter booties, since I sent her the link to the website to show her what we received. She just about died. I had to stop her from buying a dozen right then and there.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Ok...sucky night alert...

I was doing the dinner dishes when the baby started to scream. The second I heard it, I knew. He dislocated his elbow. Well, my 5 year old actually did it to him, she was trying tp pick him up. But I KNEW before I even got over there that that is what happened. So off to the ER, where we were seen very quickly and after three tries they think they got it back in. Oh, the poor boy, he was screaming. I can't even imagine how much pain he was in. I was beside myself. Thank God I had a great friend that came with me and another that statyed with the other kids.

Got home, the 2 year old was crying on the couch. Seems he sprained his wrist messing around with the 5 year old.

So, both babies crying...both in pain. My two friends stayed and we gave both kiddos motrin. I got William down and he looks ok, he is sleeping with his arm bent, so I take that as a good sign. I just got Jackson to sleep in my bed with his hand resting on a pillow.

Hubby better be home soon.....









sweetie, I'm so sorry. Methinks your 5 year old would make a fantastic wrestler.







Hope your little ones heal up quickly!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
What a great idea to share wedding photos! It's so fun to see one of everyone's happiest days.

Here's ours.

Stacy, absolutely gorgeous!! Gotta love a man in uniform.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ru loves her nuby cup. she likes to chew on it more than anything. ( i tasted it too, after i'd washedit... to make sure it didn't taste nasty) Occasionally she'll get a little water out of it and it surprises her. pretty cute.

Anyone else not have teeth yet?

Oh and Ruby is still awake. good times around here.

No teeth here either, and we're almost 6 months old or almost 8 months old depending on who you ask.









Sam likes to gnaw on the sippy cup, but hasn't figured out how to drink out of it. Every once in a while she'll get a little water, but it just ticks her off. Like, "Hey! I was busy chewing! No interference!"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
PS... did one of you do my DDDDC??







:

I am not responsible this time. I would check with your knitting buddies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
One of my online friends lives in Victoria, Australia. The big bush fires there... Yea, they are 3km from her house. They stayed to try and save the house, but the fire isn't doing what they thought it would. It was supposed to go over very quickly, the first one did, but the second one, which is bigger, is just poking along. At 4PM there, she said it was dark as midnight. The ash is so thick that they have to wear masks to breathe. While they have power, they have a/c with a filter, so inside is much better, but they need to be outside to fight the embers/flames. She has her husband with her, and her oldest son brought 8-10 (she lost count) of his friends, and they've been helping fight all week. I'm worried about them. Fires terrify me like nothing else. And having a husband who worked in forestry and directed fire crews, I know how nasty they can get. The one my friend is facing down is big enough now that it is creating its own weather (winds/rain/etc). There is really nothing they can do to "fight" the fire, they just have to wait for it to burn itself out and try to protect houses and people as best they can. Scary.

Oh Jes, how terrible. That's so scary! I can't imagine.

Oh, and IMO, you look 20ish, and your DH looks 40ish. Maybe that's the "dad" comment?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
slide show

sorry to hear about your friend, jess.







will send good thoughts!

Gorgeous as always.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, Caroline, poor little guy! Guys! Poor you! I hope things are feeling better today.

Riki - I suggest that you and your DH read the CDC's vax guide for parents, which you can find at cdc.gov. It's a good starting point. I think vax decisions need to be researched. Delaying is still an option for you. There's a lot of time to get caught up to the schedule before school entry, and there is a separate "delayed" schedule with less vaxes on it that the CDC mentions (as the child is older when vaxes are started, not all doses may be needed). BTW, if you want to break up the combo shots like DTaP and MMR, it's a good idea to call ahead and make sure the office has it on hand rather than showing up and expecting it at the visit. Many don't, and either they will have to order the components separately or they will write you a prescription and have you pick it up yourself at the pharmacy. Your insurance may not cover 3 shots the same way they would cover the combo. Good to know in advance so you don't get surprised. Currently, we're delaying and researching.

Stacy - lookin' good! Hot mama!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Worst night of sleep ever. My poor baboos. She has had a little cold which seems to be on the way out, no runny nose yesterday, voice sounds less hoarse, nose clear. But she's pooping more frequently, small amounts, and it's lighter in color than usual and mucusy. She was all thrashy last night, and it turned out she pooped in the middle of the night. Then she pooped 2 more times! I'm assuming this is because she's eating a ton (we've nursed constantly, basically, to try to knock the cold out) and mucus drainage. I've also been taking extra vitamin C, and I wonder if that contributes. Now she's up, up, up for the day and a little drowsy but still playing and squealing. But ughhhh. Her longest stretch last night was 2.5 hours. It was more like every hour. I hate worrying about her being sick. Of course my first thought is "I gave her Tylenol 2 days ago, pale stools must mean liver damage!"


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Aw Helen, poor Harper. I feel your pain...Kait was sick twice in one month, and I slept with her on my chest upright in the rocker for several nights...and I use the term "slept" loosely. Way more poops, and yucky ones at that. Hope Harper feels better soon!

Korin, as always, Ruby is sublime.

OK, I did a wedding slideshow - and realized I have less pics of me and DH than I do of other people. HA! It was just a really happy day for us. On the surface, it was very traditional looking, very frou frou, but we're all such dorks(both family and friends included) that it was actually a pretty laid back day. We invited all our friends up to the suite I had been using the day before the wedding with my girls, and had an afterparty, and had a great time. No honeymoon, he started school the Monday after we got married, so we also spent the next day with all our friends and family who came from out of town (which was a lot). Ahhh, what a nice reminiscence (is that a word?) Anyway, here it is. Memories.....Light the corners of my mind.... 

ETA: Looking at these pics, I can't believe how much we've changed in 10 years. The me 10 years ago would NEVER have imagined we'd be the "us" we are now...and I much prefer the us we are now!

Double ETA: DH is 6 feet 3 inches+ (almost 6'4") and I'm 5 feet. I wore 3-inch heels on my wedding day and still looked like a shrimp!









Triple ETA: I can't believe how high the waist on my jeans is in that last picture







it was 1997 though, that's my excuse - thank God for mid-rise jeans!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Heather - Beautiful! You have such a great smile!

Here's some of ours...

My sis and I
Brad
Brad and his folks
Brad and his brother and yes, his brother always has a cheesy grin on his face








The cake
Entering the reception
Vic and Syd
Cutting the cake with B's grandfather's naval sword

Sorry, I love these pics. We got really lucky.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Heather - Beautiful! You have such a great smile!

Here's some of ours...

My sis and I
Brad
Brad and his folks
Brad and his brother and yes, his brother always has a cheesy grin on his face








The cake
Entering the reception
Vic and Syd
Cutting the cake with B's grandfather's naval sword

Sorry, I love these pics. We got really lucky.









Thanks, Sarah! Hey, you need ot fix the first few links on yours, it's all showig the same pic, of you and your sis. Great pics of you, too!!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, I'm at work (which has not been going so well lately














so this will be quick.
I am really enjoying the slideshows (korin yours made me almost cry) and the wedding pics. I will get on the ball sometime soon, but by the end of teh weekend.
vaxes. we have vaxed some but have held off for a while. i need to do more research on it.
where is marlow's mom and meg?

I wore heels on my wedding day. it was outside, and they got stuck in the dirt so I had to stand in one position during the whole ceremony! we had a garden wedding about an hour south of seattle. the weather was sublime. about 60 people. i wore a platinum dress. it was a diy ceremony. we had a persian foods buffet and the best. chocolate. cake. ever. my mom said, what if people don't like chocolate cake? i said, too bad for them. oh, and it had fresh local raspberries too.
now that i think of it, our wedding rocked!
small "honeymoon" in port townsend, wa. i think we deserve a european vacation, but we have to wait for a year until our crappy cc debt is paid off. nothing like a good salary but lots of debt to make you feel poor all of the time.

caroline, what a story!
jes, i'll be thinking of your friend. btw I agree w/ Sarah. But I am 26, dh is 43, if that matters.

everyone is so beautiful at their weddings! (did I already say that?)

last night sucked. i drove ss home for DH meaning i was gone from 8-9, which is usually P's bedtime. I got home and he was up. He refused the bottle, would only drink about 1.5 bottles yesterday (as opposed to 4-5) but would drink lots at the breast. he has a cold i think. finally went to bed at 12. we had to wake up at 6 to go to the dr (who said his feet look great). for the last 3 nights he has cried out in his sleep several times. it's like he doesn't wake up, but if I didn't pick him up and hold him, he would. i don't know what it is. gas? but why now? sounds like we're not the only ones with new night problems though.
also, I felt like a crap mom because i got frustrated so easily when he wouldn't sleep. maybe i need to keep coffee on tap. but still,







:

ok, off to work.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
One of my online friends lives in Victoria, Australia. The big bush fires there... .


Hope your friend and her family and home are okay


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
slide show


Wow. All cute. Especially the pic of Ruby in one of your hands - a 3 month pic maybe? So sweet!







:


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
okay, I have a question for you ladies, kind of an off shoot of a thread in polls, but also kind of a "what the heck" sort of a thing.









Me

DH

How old do you think we look? And why do people keep thinking that he is my father??

Well, you look about 22 to me, and I'd say about 37 for him. I have a different problem. When people looked at my album, when they only saw the first few pages, they all thought my dad was my dh!!! Um, no.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Worst night of sleep ever. My poor baboos. She has had a little cold which seems to be on the way out, no runny nose yesterday, voice sounds less hoarse, nose clear. But she's pooping more frequently, small amounts, and it's lighter in color than usual and mucusy. She was all thrashy last night, and it turned out she pooped in the middle of the night. Then she pooped 2 more times! I'm assuming this is because she's eating a ton (we've nursed constantly, basically, to try to knock the cold out) and mucus drainage. I've also been taking extra vitamin C, and I wonder if that contributes. Now she's up, up, up for the day and a little drowsy but still playing and squealing. But ughhhh. Her longest stretch last night was 2.5 hours. It was more like every hour. I hate worrying about her being sick. Of course my first thought is "I gave her Tylenol 2 days ago, pale stools must mean liver damage!"











Riki - we are delaying/selectively vaxing.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Heather - you look so cute!! And the old guy in the parking lot who wanted to kiss you - I burst out laughing....


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Sarah - your pics are beautiful!! Is Victoria tall like Brad?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
where is marlow's mom and meg?









:

And


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Oh, and Korin - your belly at 36 weeks is like mine at 26 weeks!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Oh - and guess what I get to do today. I get to go to the dentist with ALL 3 dds. My dh backed out! I have NO idea how I am going to do this.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Lisa, it will be okay, I promise!

Victoria is tall like Brad...around 51" now I think. Over 4' tall. And she's not even 7 yet.







She's not abnormally tall, but she's growing steadily...Sydney is going to end up taller than Victoria, as she's already 2" taller than Vic was at her age. Their mom is tall too though...around 5'8" or 5'9" I think. Hard to tell...I just know she's got at least a few inches on me.

Sam's laying on her belly looking around the room, and every time her drool starts to hang off her chin, Kahlua (our dog) runs over and licks it up before it hits the floor. It's kinda gross, but really funny at the same time.









Alright, we have a Christmas party to go to.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I've also been taking extra vitamin C, and I wonder if that contributes.

vitamin C doesn't translate through breastmilk as I understand it, so I don't think it's you.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Oh - and guess what I get to do today. I get to go to the dentist with ALL 3 dds. My dh backed out! I have NO idea how I am going to do this.







:

May the force be with you!







Glad it's not me!

I get to do this next week


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Caroline-


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Okay so most of us have our 6 mo WBV coming up, ds is on the 28th. Dh wants to start vaxing only cause its the responsibile thing to do but I am not sure I am ready for that (ohmygawd ds is going wild for a little ziplock with air in it this is so cute he keeps trying to smach it and eat it what a turkey he loves plastic bags and I am a horrible mom for letting him play with them, only while hes next to me though) Okay he needs something to chew on.

Back to topic: I am kinda not looking forward to the visit and I spoke to dh about it and he said he would hold ds while getting the shot and we agreed on one at a time no combos which seem to cause the most problems. We vouged to wait and I am really not comfortable with the Hep vax for a sexually transmitted dease that wears off a few years before he could persieve becoming sexually active. Anyways we did get his PKU done at birth and then after and he got the Vit K I think I dont remember, I think we looked at it and the pros out weighed the cons and thats how we decided. Dh is set on public school and the "responsible" thing to do...get vaxed.

what is everyone doing about this....this is my first.


MY baby has had her first shots but has not had any of the follow up shots,my boys othe other hand have had all the "required" shots they never had a reaction. But saicn comming to mdc I have found the other side of things,and i;m still up in the air and my family thinks i'm







: .


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

We made it through the night....but the boys were miserable. Sometimes I am so grateful for drugs!! They really needed them. William nursed all night long (he usually sleeps through the night) and Jackson wanted to nurse. Since jack weaned about a week and a half ago, I did NOT want to start that again. I offered him of bottle of chocolate soy milk and he happily took that instead.

Now Jackson seems fine. He is not favoring the injured wrist at all. William is still favoring the elbow, but not anywhere near as bad as last night and he is sleeping now without any motrin.

Thanks for all the thoughts and well-wishes....the poor babes...

Everyone has such pretty pictures. We don't have any, we eloped. I have to see what I do have around here....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Ok...sucky night alert...

I was doing the dinner dishes when the baby started to scream. The second I heard it, I knew. He dislocated his elbow. Well, my 5 year old actually did it to him, she was trying tp pick him up. But I KNEW before I even got over there that that is what happened. So off to the ER, where we were seen very quickly and after three tries they think they got it back in. Oh, the poor boy, he was screaming. I can't even imagine how much pain he was in. I was beside myself. Thank God I had a great friend that came with me and another that statyed with the other kids.

Got home, the 2 year old was crying on the couch. Seems he sprained his wrist messing around with the 5 year old.

So, both babies crying...both in pain. My two friends stayed and we gave both kiddos motrin. I got William down and he looks ok, he is sleeping with his arm bent, so I take that as a good sign. I just got Jackson to sleep in my bed with his hand resting on a pillow.

Hubby better be home soon.....

Oh Caroline... I'm so sorry. Poor baby. Hope he is feeling better this morning....


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Oh - and guess what I get to do today. I get to go to the dentist with ALL 3 dds. My dh backed out! I have NO idea how I am going to do this.







:

Oh, yuck. Good luck, I know how hard that is!! Bring a stroller or two, it always helps in an office if I can contain some of them!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
What a great idea to share wedding photos! It's so fun to see one of everyone's happiest days.

Here's ours.

ooo, your hubby is cute! just my type







just love dark hair....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Wow - we're over 1000 posts already. How many did last month's thread have again?

And AugustineM - Brave you for reading throught the whole thread in one shot
















And I Got







and didn't even realize!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
PS... did one of you do my DDDDC??







:

cute!

now did some one own up to it??? gotta get to the end....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
slide show

sorry to hear about your friend, jess.







will send good thoughts!

beautiful. um, do you love her??? it totally shows....







: and love love love the hat. i have that pattern.... and um, she has the same hair line as jonah. hee hee hee....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
okay, I have a question for you ladies, kind of an off shoot of a thread in polls, but also kind of a "what the heck" sort of a thing.









Me

DH

How old do you think we look? And why do people keep thinking that he is my father??

I suck at this but you look in your early 20s... he looks in his mid 30s.... did you give the answer??? haven't checked yet.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Okay, as I got LOCKED out of my office and missed the first hour of work, gotta get to it. BUT the wedding pics are great. Sarah, loved your cake. Caroline, glad the kids are feeling better. Um, who was going to the dentist? Mearaina, soooo sooo sorry. Be tough! Harper and all the other sick babes, hope you feel better soon cause mommy needs some rest! Talk to ya'll later...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
slide show

sorry to hear about your friend, jess.







will send good thoughts!









: Science is amazing is'nt! you make me smile! I have friends that have done ivf for years on/off with no luck







they are in to process of adopting now.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Angie- your not really gona get some work done today are you?









You are really







:







and the ( twiddle thumbs smile ) Only kidding!!! Have a great day at work!!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Helen-Olivia had that weird poop thing last week then 2 teeth poped out, but it lasted about 4 days. Call me in the am if your not gonna go, i won't drive the 45min not to see you! hope she's better


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Due you guy's realize we are the most read thread on the board,we must be interesting


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Oh and katie looks JUST LIKE YOU!

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm 5'5" too. B is 6'3", so I probably look really short next to him too. How tall is your DH?

Really, and B loved 'em too. I think my SIL may get some of the winter booties, since I sent her the link to the website to show her what we received. She just about died. I had to stop her from buying a dozen right then and there.









My DH is 6'5". I used to laugh at people when we'd go shopping. If I was holding Katie, I'd get "oh what a cute baby", and if he was holding her, we'd hear "look at that TEENY baby!"

Too funny about your SIL. I think Katie is getting some for Christmas, she's the first grandbaby on my side, and my parents are a bit excited.









I'm talking to my Aussie friend right now, and things seem to be letting up a bit. It's raining right now, enough that their house and yard are soaked and they're having a bit of a break. Looks like most of the danger is past, her youngest son is coming home from where he's been staying with family. The pictures she showed me from yesterday were unreal, the sky was just blood red.

Oh yes, I am 26, my DH is 28. And no joke, we've had a number of people tell my DH how cool it is that he brings his daughter with him, lets her do things... And they were talking about me! He thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







:

Oh yes, I am 26, my DH is 28. And no joke, we've had a number of people tell my DH how cool it is that he brings his daughter with him, lets her do things... And they were talking about me! He thinks it's hilarious.









I get the same thing I'm 33 and he's 37 I get carded all the time and he gets here you go sir!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Angie- your not really gona get some work done today are you?









You are really







:







and the ( twiddle thumbs smile ) Only kidding!!! Have a great day at work!!


On the days I am awake and not half dead from exhaustion... I really try to get something done... Cause those days are so few....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Yeah - where ARE Megs and Marlow's Mom - Hope everything is OK! We miss you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
And the old guy in the parking lot who wanted to kiss you - I burst out laughing....
















Yeah - it was kind of weird, but I was so flipping happy that day I didn't even think twice...he wheeled up to me with his walker all puckered up, and I just went for it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Oh - and guess what I get to do today. I get to go to the dentist with ALL 3 dds. My dh backed out! I have NO idea how I am going to do this.







:

Ack! I second the stroller idea, or some VERY entertaining games...or in emergency situations like this, a sweet bribe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Due you guy's realize we are the most read thread on the board,we must be interesting









I think we're FASCINATING.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Thanks for all the thoughts and well-wishes....the poor babes...

Everyone has such pretty pictures. We don't have any, we eloped. I have to see what I do have around here....

I'm glad both babes are doing better!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Okay, as I got LOCKED out of my office and missed the first hour of work, gotta get to it.

Yeah - um, I have been having voice server problems all morning, but I still have MY priorities straight..I'm here on MDC!!









Jes, glad your friend's house is safe!

Selesai, I hope things get better for you on all fronts!!

Oh and Ange - I keep meaning to say - your boys are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
what is everyone doing about this....this is my first.

Dh and I do not vax (and he's a second year med student). We feel the health risks do not outweigh any "possible" benefit. Also, we do not (as Catholics) want anything to do with vaccines derived from aborted human fetal tissue, which is nearly all of them.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Worst night of sleep ever. My poor baboos. She has had a little cold which seems to be on the way out, no runny nose yesterday, voice sounds less hoarse, nose clear. But she's pooping more frequently, small amounts, and it's lighter in color than usual and mucusy. She was all thrashy last night, and it turned out she pooped in the middle of the night. Then she pooped 2 more times! I'm assuming this is because she's eating a ton (we've nursed constantly, basically, to try to knock the cold out) and mucus drainage. I've also been taking extra vitamin C, and I wonder if that contributes. Now she's up, up, up for the day and a little drowsy but still playing and squealing. But ughhhh. Her longest stretch last night was 2.5 hours. It was more like every hour. I hate worrying about her being sick. Of course my first thought is "I gave her Tylenol 2 days ago, pale stools must mean liver damage!"

Damn sorry Helen







that is beyond suck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 









Riki - we are delaying/selectively vaxing.

We are delay/selective, but not sure if/when.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
vitamin C doesn't translate through breastmilk as I understand it, so I don't think it's you.

I thought it did ... that's why everyone tells you to take more when baby is sick. Hmmm off to research.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
cute!

now did some one own up to it??? gotta get to the end....

Nope, not yet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 







: Science is amazing is'nt! you make me smile! I have friends that have done ivf for years on/off with no luck







they are in to process of adopting now.

I'm sorry they haven't gotten lucky.







I hope they meet their adopted babe soon. I have some friends just beginning the process. It's so exciting!!

Ruby has been sleeping for crap lately. Ithink it's a developmental stage, but man it's sucking. she won't fall asleep until at least midnight (no matter WHAT I try) and is still asleep now - 10 AM) and her napping is crap. This too shall pass, right?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Korin, it definitely will pass.







Samantha has her first tooth just starting to poke through. I felt it for the first time this afternoon while she was chomping on my knuckle. Good grief those things are SHARP!









Yeesh I'm tired. I woke up in the middle of the night with Sam (per usual) and as I sat up to get out of bed, my back started spasming.







Stupid broken neck causing stupid back spasms that give lots of stupid pain. So, from 1am on, I didn't sleep for crap. Hopefully this evening I can go to bed a little early, and if not, I can sleep in tomorrow morning a bit. Just ick.

Sam has gone from laughing to wailing, so duty calls.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh and Ange - I keep meaning to say - your boys are beautiful!!!!!

Thanks!







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

sent out my xmas cards today!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
sent out my xmas cards today!!

mine just arrived (yeah for fast delivery!) hopefully i can get them maile before i leave on tuesday


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, you can look for me in the funny farm. I'll be addressing your Christmas cards with my own drool.

My mom TOOK HARPER OUT OF THE CARSEAT IN A MOVING CAR. Ahem.

She's banished to her hotel right now, and I'm trying to calm down enough to nap with Harper, but it's not working.

Oh, 2nd tooth is through! Nicole, I think that may explain the poops, you're right. I PM'd you, but the short version is we'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh. Um,







: Helen. Isn't the little







: cute?







: (don't think the distraction techniques are working, someone? anyone?







)

Hmm.... My christmas cards just shipped I think....


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ok, you can look for me in the funny farm. I'll be addressing your Christmas cards with my own drool.

My mom TOOK HARPER OUT OF THE CARSEAT IN A MOVING CAR. Ahem.

She's banished to her hotel right now, and I'm trying to calm down enough to nap with Harper, but it's not working.

Oh, 2nd tooth is through! Nicole, I think that may explain the poops, you're right. I PM'd you, but the short version is we'll be there tomorrow.

Oh no...were you in the car too or was she by herself? Well, obviously she wasn't by herself because someone else must have driving...well, you know what I mean...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I have to order more cards if I have enough money for them and postage you just may get them before christmass.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ok, you can look for me in the funny farm. I'll be addressing your Christmas cards with my own drool.

My mom TOOK HARPER OUT OF THE CARSEAT IN A MOVING CAR. .


Good god I may have killed her!







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I haven't been here because I was so offended that no one "frosted" me.








Just kidding


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I haven't been here because I was so offended that no one "frosted" me.








Just kidding

Amy was looking for someone to frost who hadn't been frosted... hard to look through all um, I have no idea how many pages we have right now to see who hadn't gotten hit.










How is life with a babe?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I haven't been here because I was so offended that no one "frosted" me.








Just kidding

Uh uhhh. BFM frosted you, me, and sehbub at the same time so you just need to check your pms more!!







: You can see I am PO because I wanted to frost you!

Helen, this happened to a friend of mine too with her 3 yr old. But it was with her MIL. She called another one of my friends and said "OK, talk me out of going over to my in laws and killing my mil now!"

I see what you mean being unsupported, hugs to you!! I think some of the grandparents just dont see the big picture with some of the safety things in place for our children. I finally started saying- these are in place because of things that have happened before so if it saves one child, it is worth it. That usually shuts people up.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Amy was looking for someone to frost who hadn't been frosted... hard to look through all um, I have no idea how many pages we have right now to see who hadn't gotten hit.










How is life with a babe?

NUTS!!!!

Absolutely Cuckoo

Marlow has 2 teeth, she will NOT nurse, she only sleeps 2-3 hours at a stretch still and ummmmm.....my job is losing it's funding but I'm not being laid off but others are, and ummm...ummm I can't say what else until it has passed because I have a family member that is a MDC user and I can't say it but I want to say it and ugghhh it's been a lot of planning.

Finals are finally final since Tuesday.

But enough about me...I'm boring.

I'm delighted and excited that anyone missed me.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Uh uhhh. BFM frosted you, me, and sehbub at the same time so you just need to check your pms more!!







: You can see I am PO because I wanted to frost you!

Are you sure? Did she have the spelling right? I can't find nothing in my mailbox from her. Are you sure, are you?

Can't you just refrost me?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

who's frosting marlow's mom????


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

i say we all do it at once...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
i say we all do it at once...









that is HOT









Sorry I'm at work and feeling really naughty....don't mind me.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Helen - A jury of your true peers would never convict you.

Lindsey - You know we love you.









Sam is in full on teething mode, and it hit like a Mack truck. Sleeping fitfully, screaming, holding her mouth, not sucking on anything because applying pressure hurts. Am trying to massage her gums, which seems to help the tooth come through, but royally ticks her off.

I wonder how bad rum would be for her...hmmmmmm. I'm kidding of course. Mostly.

MUST sleep tonight after not being able to sleep all week. Have too much work to do. Teeth suck. She can totally gum her food for the rest of her life. Teeth are overrated. Blenders are cheap.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Helen - A jury of your true peers would never convict you.

Lindsey - You know we love you.









Sam is in full on teething mode, and it hit like a Mack truck. Sleeping fitfully, screaming, holding her mouth, not sucking on anything because applying pressure hurts. Am trying to massage her gums, which seems to help the tooth come through, but royally ticks her off.

I wonder how bad rum would be for her...hmmmmmm. I'm kidding of course. Mostly.

MUST sleep tonight after not being able to sleep all week. Have too much work to do. Teeth suck. She can totally gum her food for the rest of her life. Teeth are overrated. Blenders are cheap.


No teeth here for Will....but we did the rum saoked washcloth with all my kiddos...they have survived and not one of them is a raging alcoholic...yet.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
No teeth here for Will....but we did the rum saoked washcloth with all my kiddos...they have survived and not one of them is a raging alcoholic...yet.

Ha! And there's my free pass. If anyone asks, you told me I could.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow has 2 teeth, she will NOT nurse, she only sleeps 2-3 hours at a stretch

Do we have the same baby? Well, mine nurses. Er, chomps. I wondered where you were!

So, yeah, I slept for an hour, ahhh. Harper is still sacked out. I was driving, and my mom was in the front with me. We stopped at a really long light about to make a left onto a bridge with a traffic jam on it.

So Harper starts fussing, and my mom takes her own seatbelt off and gets on her knees and faces into the backseat hanging over Harper's carseat and starts poking her or something. I pictured someone hitting us and my mom's butt going through the windshield, and I said "That's not safe, but you can hop in the backseat if you want." She goes, and in a minute crying magically stops. I look back in the mirror just as we start moving, and wheeee, baby is out of carseat and being jiggled in the air.

I didn't handle it well. I screamed at her to put the baby back in the seat, and I saw a clear spot and did a u-turn and went in the closest parking lot. Then I had to calm Harper down, which took a nursing and diaper change. And I had to get back in the car with my mom and try to remain sane enough to drive back home. And I still can't figure out this part - Harper had a little blood on the tip of her tongue, so I don't know if she bit herself or if my mom stuck her finger in her mouth to try to soothe her and nicked her?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Ha! And there's my free pass. If anyone asks, you told me I could.









My mom says cherry flavored brandy..... Just rub it into the gums...







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe I can get her to eat some rum ball batter? Hmm.

Helen - holy crap. Totally woulda kicked some major mama butt on that one. Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

No teeth here yet.

Helen, my mom did that once with Haleigh. I was pissed. and it was a big ol' mess...(we won't go into detail......)


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow I cnat keep up here with you women, I know our babes are all about the same age...how do you get time on the compy to write so much? Just came home from a birth, my good friend here had her 2nd babe this morning at a bit to 5am, named her Vedia (Vada think My Girl Movie). So cute this will also be her first breasfeeding babe too. ack b is majorly fussing brb....

Anyways it was B's first birth and he did great, got a bit scaird as she scream while the baby crowned and we had to leave the room, so we missed the actual birth but got lots of pics of everything afterwards. It was dark and she was in the water and so you couldnt really see much anyways. But it was wonderful none the less. I am soo very proud of her, she really needed a good birth experience to help her heal from the previous not so good one. Now I just wish that B would lay down and take a nap because I am dog tired. I am not letting him nap after 4 and its 230 here, I want to get to sleep before 10pm tonight. Luckily he talked me into a nap yesterday afternoon (2 hrs) and then wouldnt go to sleep until midnight. We both were wide awake when my friend's dh called to tell us that her water broke and she needed me then.Its was soo fun and I am so wanting to become a doula. I think postpartum doula would be best at the moment because I have a babe and want more in the near future, real near I dont think I can wait the recomended 2 yrs, and that hinders birth attendance but I would love to be there to help out with establishing breastfeeding and bonding and help with meals and cleaning. I could do all that with a babe in a sling. I think that maybe a 40day thing would be good to help with all that especally breastfeeding, help moms to not have an excuse to go to formula. anyways enough blabber I am just on a birth high.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
who's frosting marlow's mom????


That sounds sooo dirty


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
My DH is 6'5". I used to laugh at people when we'd go shopping. If I was holding Katie, I'd get "oh what a cute baby", and if he was holding her, we'd hear "look at that TEENY baby!"


















Glad things look better for your friend


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My mom TOOK HARPER OUT OF THE CARSEAT IN A MOVING CAR. Ahem.


WOW.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
That sounds sooo dirty









That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Well. It wasn't so bad. Meara was in the next room getting her teeth done by herself. Sniff, sniff. She is getting so big. She took it all in stride. I, on the other hand, spent my apt. with Lyni laying on my legs and Raina wrecking the place and bouncing on my legs. Yes, getting one's teeth scraped with the Raina monster bouncing on me. And you know, I logged off MDC before all the helpful advice about a stroller







and it never even ocurred to me. Raina is taking light bulbs out of the electric Christmas candles, destroying every thing in sight. Then she topped off the visit by pulling this prize machine over on herself (I so wasn't paying attention - my bad














: ) but she was fine. Then I detoxed by going to my parents who live close to my dentist, and we just got home. Boy am I glad that's over.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

ok, christmas cards, are we sending pictures? I can't remember if we'd decided, but I vaguely remember someone mentioning that.

Katie woke up at 10 this morning, slept again from 1230-230, and was up again until 8. My nieces & nephew were over and she was much too excited to sleep. I'm taking bets on how long she'll stay asleep. I really doubt that I'm lucky enough to get more than 2 hours, but here's hoping.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

I finally had a chance to sit down and read to catch up...

Thanks for all the compliments on my hubby..







he's a keeper.

I've been enjoying everyone photos and slideshows..as somebody else here said, we are a handsome DDC with cute babies!

Gabriel has no teeth yet either, but he is almost 22 lbs. Yay for breastmilk!

I had to go to the dentist today myself and my mouth is sore from the cleaning - ouch. He said I need an old crown redone and an old filling redone. Yuck.

I got some terribly sad news also. My good friend, Myim, passed away in Los Angeles from breast cancer. She was only 33.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I finally had a chance to sit down and read to catch up...

Thanks for all the compliments on my hubby..







he's a keeper.

I've been enjoying everyone photos and slideshows..as somebody else here said, we are a handsome DDC with cute babies!

Gabriel has no teeth yet either, but he is almost 22 lbs. Yay for breastmilk!

I had to go to the dentist today myself and my mouth is sore from the cleaning - ouch. He said I need an old crown redone and an old filling redone. Yuck.

I got some terribly sad news also. My good friend, Myim, passed away in Los Angeles from breast cancer. She was only 33.







:

Oh Stacy, I am so sorry.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I finally had a chance to sit down and read to catch up...

Thanks for all the compliments on my hubby..







he's a keeper.

I've been enjoying everyone photos and slideshows..as somebody else here said, we are a handsome DDC with cute babies!

Gabriel has no teeth yet either, but he is almost 22 lbs. Yay for breastmilk!

I had to go to the dentist today myself and my mouth is sore from the cleaning - ouch. He said I need an old crown redone and an old filling redone. Yuck.

I got some terribly sad news also. My good friend, Myim, passed away in Los Angeles from breast cancer. She was only 33.







:


Sorry to here of your friend.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

nice dddddc Jes


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Our wedding stopped just short of arrests being made.
Pictures!

No alcohol is probably a good idea, but hindsight yadda.

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your pics!!! You look like a 40's starlet! Beautiful!! Totally my style.....and fireworks, how swanky!







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Finally added my slideshow... I promise, my kid looks pretty much the same... He's just moving more...









Cute, cute!! He's such a doll!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i miss rubios fish tacos..... from my years in so cal!


OOHH I love Rubio's!!! Now one more restaurant to add to my list of ones I wish were here in MS


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
nice dddddc Jes



















Oh wow that's funny. Thanks to whoever is responsible.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Kait is my hero, and AP saves the day!!!!!!

So we went grocery shopping during my work break, had a cart full, got to the register and unloaded the cart.....and realized my wallet was up in the attic at home.







I had NOTHING on me. Oh wait, I had $1. Yeah, that's gonna help. No driver's license, nada.

So, the clerk said they could ring it out and we could come back for it later today. Which was nice for her to suggest, but the thought of dragging 2 kids back to the grocery store after I'm done with work at 5pm is NOT my idea of fun - nor is sending DH to do it after work; she had flicked her light on to call the front end manager to let them know they had an idiot on their hands...OK, she didn't say that, she was actually very nice, but I felt like a total idiot. I said, "I suppose it wouldn't do any good to let you know I have my credit card number memorized, since I can't prove that I'm actually me, right?" And they both kind of smiled but shook their heads.

DH had a full lunch hour's worth of other errands to run, so it would be really inconvenient for him to have to come pick them up, but I decided to give him a call, figuring maybe his boss would let him run over to the store and resuce me with his moolah....it's only about a 5-minute drive. As I'm on the phone to DH, the front end manager comes over to me and says quietly, "We're not supposed to do this, but we'll take your credit card number. Come on." When we got to the register, she said,

"I talked with the manager and even though we're usually not supposed to do this, I told him you're a regular customer and I see you every week, so we know you." I kind of looked at her, puzzled, since this is a HUGE chain grocery store, and she smiled, pointed to DD snoozing on me in my bright blue wrap and said, "I always see you with her, and see people stopping you all the time to ask about that cool carrier. You're here every week." (which is totally true). I thanked her profusely, for saving us from a serious headache. They even did cart service to the car since they had started putting the groceries in another cart to save, and DS was in the original cart we had.

So YAY, Kait! Yay AP! Had I not been wearing her and just been a random mom with 2 kids in a bucket and in the cart, I would have been up sh** creek without a paddle.









YAY babywearing!!!!!!


Thats awesome!!! That made me think of when I go to our grocery store here, I always get the same 2 women that ooh and awe over J.C's hair. And of course the first time I brought him in there I had to explain the "No he isn't cramped in there (in the sling), the womb isn't so roomy either, blah blah....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Friday looks like a good day for that.









Had to wait for funds to clear PP before mailing. Heck, I may even get it sent tomorrow if things go well. If not tomorrow, first thing Friday a.m. Bubba and I will brave the pre-Christmas drudgery that is the United States Post Office.

Plus, SOMEONE ordered 72 items and needed them to arrive by a certain time.










Hey Chica, I just sent you an order/email for 2 orders of sin sticks. Is getting them here by Fri 12/22 completely impossible?







All this talk about fish tacos has made me crave the complete opposite! Sin Sticks!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Wow - we're over 1000 posts already. How many did last month's thread have again?

And AugustineM - Brave you for reading throught the whole thread in one shot
















NO kidding!! That must have took a week in itself!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Ok...sucky night alert...

I was doing the dinner dishes when the baby started to scream. The second I heard it, I knew. He dislocated his elbow. Well, my 5 year old actually did it to him, she was trying tp pick him up. But I KNEW before I even got over there that that is what happened. So off to the ER, where we were seen very quickly and after three tries they think they got it back in. Oh, the poor boy, he was screaming. I can't even imagine how much pain he was in. I was beside myself. Thank God I had a great friend that came with me and another that statyed with the other kids.

Got home, the 2 year old was crying on the couch. Seems he sprained his wrist messing around with the 5 year old.

So, both babies crying...both in pain. My two friends stayed and we gave both kiddos motrin. I got William down and he looks ok, he is sleeping with his arm bent, so I take that as a good sign. I just got Jackson to sleep in my bed with his hand resting on a pillow.

Hubby better be home soon.....

OH Caroline, how scary!! Im glad he's ok! My tummy did flip flops reading this! YIKES!







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
What a great idea to share wedding photos! It's so fun to see one of everyone's happiest days.

Here's ours.

You look beautiful!! And who doesn't love a man in uniform! Handsome!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ru loves her nuby cup. she likes to chew on it more than anything. ( i tasted it too, after i'd washedit... to make sure it didn't taste nasty) Occasionally she'll get a little water out of it and it surprises her. pretty cute.

Anyone else not have teeth yet?

Oh and Ruby is still awake. good times around here.

No teeth here yet. But tons of drool!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
slide show

sorry to hear about your friend, jess.







will send good thoughts!

Ok why is it anytime I read anything or see any of your pictures, I instantly start crying....Are there subliminal messages in them?!







Beautiful slide show Korin..


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

What the ...??

Okay, so there is a program here called Sue Thomas F.B.eye. It's about a deaf woman who works for the FBI. Not sure why the title seems to be for a blind person. Anyway. a week ago, it started being run with descriptive video. Which is irritating to me, but whatever. But right now CSI is in discriptive video. WHAT?? There are whole other channels that are entirely discriptive video. I cannot watch CSI with the voiceover thing. Lucky it's a rerun this week. I need to get to the bottom of this.

Maybe it's a sign from the cosmos that I shouldn't be watching tv at all because I need to be working on our books!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

My sin sticks are coming tomorrow.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Worst night of sleep ever. My poor baboos. She has had a little cold which seems to be on the way out, no runny nose yesterday, voice sounds less hoarse, nose clear. But she's pooping more frequently, small amounts, and it's lighter in color than usual and mucusy. She was all thrashy last night, and it turned out she pooped in the middle of the night. Then she pooped 2 more times! I'm assuming this is because she's eating a ton (we've nursed constantly, basically, to try to knock the cold out) and mucus drainage. I've also been taking extra vitamin C, and I wonder if that contributes. Now she's up, up, up for the day and a little drowsy but still playing and squealing. But ughhhh. Her longest stretch last night was 2.5 hours. It was more like every hour. I hate worrying about her being sick. Of course my first thought is "I gave her Tylenol 2 days ago, pale stools must mean liver damage!"


Helen, Im sorry...hugs! J.C has a cold, I think. A clear runny nose and a rattley sounding cough. But almost sounds like he's choking on the extrodinary amount of saliva he's producing..Hope she feels better real soon


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ru loves her nuby cup. she likes to chew on it more than anything. ( i tasted it too, after i'd washedit... to make sure it didn't taste nasty) Occasionally she'll get a little water out of it and it surprises her. pretty cute.

Anyone else not have teeth yet?

Oh and Ruby is still awake. good times around here.

No teeth here either. I think they may be coming though, she looks like there may be some swollen gum action in there.

Stacy~ I'm sorry about your friend.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's a quick slideshow of our wedding. Our good pics aren't on the computer. I have the disc's for them, but never uploaded them. We were married at my inlaws. They're house sits on over 25 acres and has a lake w/ an island in it. The island connects to the land by a pretty wht. bridge. It was October and the weather was gorgeous. We had a huge tent w/ lights and a dance floor where we had a reception. So much fun!!

JasN and Kelly


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

Triple ETA: I can't believe how high the waist on my jeans is in that last picture







it was 1997 though, that's my excuse - thank God for mid-rise jeans!









Great pics!! Love the jeans!! That was sooo the 90's. To complete your outfit you could have thrown a flannel shirt on, ala the "grunge" look









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Yeah - it was kind of weird, but I was so flipping happy that day I didn't even think twice...he wheeled up to me with his walker all puckered up, and I just went for it.

Love it!! How awesome is that! I think its adorable and I bet you knocked his socks off









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
So Harper starts fussing, and my mom takes her own seatbelt off and gets on her knees and faces into the backseat hanging over Harper's carseat and starts poking her or something. I pictured someone hitting us and my mom's butt going through the windshield, and I said "That's not safe, but you can hop in the backseat if you want." She goes, and in a minute crying magically stops. I look back in the mirror just as we start moving, and wheeee, baby is out of carseat and being jiggled in the air.

I didn't handle it well.

Um, yeah, I think you handled it just fine. I'd be livid too and I just had to







: laughup picturing your moms bootie hitting the windshield. Not that that would be funny, but it just struck me, oh Im just deliriously tired and I made myself catch up. I hadn't been on since yesterday morning and I had to read like 10 pages







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
That sounds sooo dirty



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 

I got some terribly sad news also. My good friend, Myim, passed away in Los Angeles from breast cancer. She was only 33.







:

Hugs Stacy, sorry about your friend


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Teeheehee, I am trying my best to keep up with you guys, but wow, I know I have missed plenty!

No teeth her for Eden, but my 2 year old just got in another one. That was fun. I don't expect Edie to get teeth for another few months, my other two kids were 13months and 11months when they got their first teeth.

I have enjoyed looking at all the slide shows that you guys have! I would love to do something like that, but I keep forgeting to take pictures in the first place. I need to work on that. Maybe stick a bit postit note on the camera everyday to take a photo or two. Time goes by so quickly!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I made my mom go through old pictures tonight.









me

me & my mom I was 2 or 3, so she would've been 22-ish.

me & my little sister

me & my grandma 10 months old for me, so 39 for grandma.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
sent out my xmas cards today!!

I'm HOPING to get mine out Saturday. I have to, it's practically Christmas!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I look back in the mirror just as we start moving, and wheeee, baby is out of carseat and being jiggled in the air.

I didn't handle it well. I screamed at her to put the baby back in the seat, and I saw a clear spot and did a u-turn and went in the closest parking lot.









: I think you handled it just fine. I am so sorry that happened!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
anyways enough blabber I am just on a birth high.









cool!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
That sounds sooo dirty

















: you ladies are sooooooo bad...and I LOVE it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Boy am I glad that's over.

Glad you're all relatively well!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
ok, christmas cards, are we sending pictures?

I am.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I got some terribly sad news also. My good friend, Myim, passed away in Los Angeles from breast cancer. She was only 33.







:









I'm so sorry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
nice dddddc Jes









Yes! I did a







too when I read it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
All this talk about fish tacos has made me crave the complete opposite! Sin Sticks!!









OK - chocolate + caramel + fish tacos? = uke for sure!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
NO kidding!! That must have took a week in itself!!

Seriously Augustine, what ndurance!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok why is it anytime I read anything or see any of your pictures, I instantly start crying....Are there subliminal messages in them?!







Beautiful slide show Korin..

You must be right, cause I always am







: too...



AlbertaJes said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies*
> ...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I didn't handle it well. I screamed at her to put the baby back in the seat, and I saw a clear spot and did a u-turn and went in the closest parking lot. Then I had to calm Harper down, which took a nursing and diaper change. And I had to get back in the car with my mom and try to remain sane enough to drive back home. And I still can't figure out this part - Harper had a little blood on the tip of her tongue, so I don't know if she bit herself or if my mom stuck her finger in her mouth to try to soothe her and nicked her?

I think you did very well! I cannot write how I would have handled it. Lets just say you're a bigger person than me....


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I made my mom go through old pictures tonight.









me

me & my mom I was 2 or 3, so she would've been 22-ish.

me & my little sister

me & my grandma 10 months old for me, so 39 for grandma.


You and your sister have the most amazing eyes...and that hair!! How incredibly cute!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
That sounds sooo dirty










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
That's what I was thinking!









Ya'll are sick.







Your minds.... Do you kiss your babies with those minds??? Oh, wait, that made no sense...







:







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
ok, christmas cards, are we sending pictures? I can't remember if we'd decided, but I vaguely remember someone mentioning that.

YES! Well, mine are pic cards. Here's hoping they arrive this weekend so I can send them out....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I got some terribly sad news also. My good friend, Myim, passed away in Los Angeles from breast cancer. She was only 33.







:

So sorry Stacy...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
What the ...??

Okay, so there is a program here called Sue Thomas F.B.eye. It's about a deaf woman who works for the FBI. Not sure why the title seems to be for a blind person. Anyway. a week ago, it started being run with descriptive video. Which is irritating to me, but whatever. But right now CSI is in discriptive video. WHAT?? There are whole other channels that are entirely discriptive video. I cannot watch CSI with the voiceover thing. Lucky it's a rerun this week. I need to get to the bottom of this.

Maybe it's a sign from the cosmos that I shouldn't be watching tv at all because I need to be working on our books!









Um, what's descriptive video????


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I made my mom go through old pictures tonight.









me

me & my mom I was 2 or 3, so she would've been 22-ish.

me & my little sister

me & my grandma 10 months old for me, so 39 for grandma.

I love the first one... Something about knocked out babes just makes me feel all good inside.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey Chica, I just sent you an order/email for 2 orders of sin sticks. Is getting them here by Fri 12/22 completely impossible?







All this talk about fish tacos has made me crave the complete opposite! Sin Sticks!!









I just e-mailed you back.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
My sin sticks are coming tomorrow.







:


Hope you enjoy 'em!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

Um, what's descriptive video????










Yeah, I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

descriptive video is something they have for blind people, I suppose, basically there's someone doing a voice over describing the scene.

"Sam walks in with an attractive young blonde on his arm." etc.

It's very distracting from the story when you can see what's going on for yourself. Not really sure why they've started putting it on the standard channels all of a sudden.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
descriptive video is something they have for blind people, I suppose, basically there's someone doing a voice over describing the scene.

"Sam walks in with an attractive young blonde on his arm." etc.

It's very distracting from the story when you can see what's going on for yourself.


Huh, and you can't turn that off??? We only care about the hearing impaired cause we just do a lot of captioning.... which works for me cause I can never hear what's on the TV anyway with the boys running/crawling around....


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Huh, and you can't turn that off??? We only care about the hearing impaired cause we just do a lot of captioning.... which works for me cause I can never hear what's on the TV anyway with the boys running/crawling around....

No, i can't. It's not an option within the TV, it's put into the video feed by the TV station. And we just have an antenna, so my options are limited.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
No, i can't. It's not an option within the TV, it's put into the video feed by the TV station. And we just have an antenna, so my options are limited.

Yup, that would be annoying... Wouldn't be able to tolerate it on my House or Supernatural.... Sorry Jes....

Hmmm... I may need a donkey next year... Just in case C ask for it for Christmas....







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Ya'll are sick.







Your minds.... Do you kiss your babies with those minds??? Oh, wait, that made no sense...







:







:


















Um, what's descriptive video????









Descriptive video would be fun for saucy movies!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Meg- If your out there let us know!!!! realy heavy storms in wa state, lots without power, are you ok? I am worried!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Meg- If your out there let us know!!!! realy heavy storms in wa state, lots without power, are you ok? I am worried!









:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Also, where's Candice?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

It says Megs logged on sometime yesterday morning.... Hopefully she is okay....

Hmmm... Candice....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Also, where's Candice?

I just looked, her last activity was 12/10...

Yoo hoo, Meg and Candice - we miss you and hope everything is OK - check in if you have a minute, please!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Also, where's Candice?

Sorry, don't have anything on her... Maybe she is just busy with the holidays... Candice??? Where are you????







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

She hasn't updated her blog either, hence the question. Hmmmmmm










Caramel covered pretzel rods are setting up, preparing to be chocolated and sprinkled (psst...heather, amy, caroline and kelly, this is directed at you)


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Breaking news........

......DS just pooped in the potty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This has been a long, long process for us, and I think it's FINALLY coming together. He's been peeing in it for about a month now. He'll be 3 at the end of January. If I could do a back flip, I would.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Caramel covered pretzel rods are setting up, preparing to be chocolated and sprinkled (psst...heather, amy, caroline and kelly, this is directed at you)

















,







,







,














,







,


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Breaking news........

......DS just pooped in the potty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This has been a long, long process for us, and I think it's FINALLY coming together. He's been peeing in it for about a month now. He'll be 3 at the end of January. If I could do a back flip, I would.
























WOOHOO! WTG little man!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Breaking news........

......DS just pooped in the potty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This has been a long, long process for us, and I think it's FINALLY coming together. He's been peeing in it for about a month now. He'll be 3 at the end of January. If I could do a back flip, I would.
























Woohoo!!! Yeah! Go go go!!








:







:







:

Wish my son would do that.... *sigh* and he's older than yours....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Woohoo!!! Yeah! Go go go!!








:







:







:

Wish my son would do that.... *sigh* and he's older than yours....









OK, now here's the caveat: He'll only do it when he's naked. If he's clothed, it completely disconnects, AND he won't even mind being wet (or dirty even, sometimes). Even just in pants (no diaper, for faster access), even with me reminding him every 10 minutes, he cannot make the connection to pull down his pants. Yet.

We've been doing the naked thing for a few months now on and off, and he'd pee every time, but would never poop...and then sometimes cry to not be naked, cry for a diaper and pants, poor guy. And that is NOT the dynamic I want around pottying. So, it's been like this for a while, in this holding pattern.

He's had 3 HUGE rashes in the past couple months because he would usually tell me when he'd poop (or at least be honest when I'd ask him) but didn't on a few occasions,and it ripped his skin up. It happened again yesterday evening. So, I decided to leave him naked today I work and see what happens. I remind him about every 5-10 minutes, when he needs to go to do it on the pot, and for pee it has been working for a while, but this is the first time for the other. Soooo, we're house bound for several days at least so I can keep him as naked as possible, until he really, really gets it. I don't care if I have to stay in the house for the next week with a semi-nekkid toddler, if it works, it's soooo worth it!

Now, to work up to being able to do this with pants on.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

B just imed me to say that he's made an appointment with the urologist for Jan. 16.







Not sure how i feel about that. Rationally I know it's probably our only possibility of not getting pregnant, but the finality of it all is a little sad.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
B just imed me to say that he's made an appointment with the urologist for Jan. 16.







Not sure how i feel about that. Rationally I know it's probably our only possibility of not getting pregnant, but the finality of it all is a little sad.









ETA: Ja's appt is Feb 1; I have only a teensy twinge of sadness...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
B just imed me to say that he's made an appointment with the urologist for Jan. 16.







Not sure how i feel about that. Rationally I know it's probably our only possibility of not getting pregnant, but the finality of it all is a little sad.









Sarah. Yeah, I think I am convinced right now to not do it. Darn that Catholicism







(and thank you mcimom....) I think I just really started thinking more that there must be a reason that it feels so wrong and that must come from somewhere, yk? And I think I was really just looking for an easy way out of the responsibility, because NFP does in fact work for me but it is hard... But, you know, some things may just have to be that way....

My mother got her tubes tied after my brother because she would have died if she had another child. And she said she felt the same depression/sadness over it as well. Hang in there Sarah....Hopefully you can work through it....


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah for pooping!!!!

And I am so lost and far behind on these post. Sebub I thought you wre preggers and the preggers again (teehee) I told dh about that and he went out and bough the condoms for any possible pp sex, hee hee.

Agh I want another baby already its driving me nutz. Heck I just want to give birth again. I gotta loose this weight and then we can try again but I am not trying to be preggers far into my 30's. We are 27 right now and really want to be done having kids in the next 5 years so we better get a move on.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







ETA: Ja's appt is Feb 1; I have only a teensy twinge of sadness...









to you as well then....

It's really is a tough call to make... at least, that's how I see it...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







to you as well then....


Aw, thanks - but I'll be over it as soon as we start being able to DTD without worry









I know we've got as many children as we can handle financially and emotionally.....so my litttle twinge is just that complete fantasy world (you know, where we're independently wealthy and there are 3 or 4 clones of me to raise our 7 kids.....







- hey, I need to get a Zelwegger of my own!!) So we're set on the decision, and I'm happy with it - we're both actually really happy with it, because honestly we've barely been DTD at all because I'm so paranoid about gettign pregnant, and since I haven't gotten AF back, and DD sleeps through the night I feel like I could be ovulating on any given day (re: nursing and eco-BF). Our spontaneity rating for DTD right now is ZERO, and it will be SOOOOOO nice to get that "quickie" ability back!!







:

But thanks for the moral support anyway!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

And Heather, C will go nakey 50-50 for poops. He now is about at 90% accuracy in clothes with potty... but we started him nakey as well and yeah, he generally doesn't care if he is wet or whatever... But if he is in underwear he WILL actually tell you cause he doesn't like how that feels....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Aw, thanks - but I'll be over it as soon as we start being able to DTD without worry










AMEN TO THAT!







Come on AF.... Come ON!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Also, where's Candice?

i was wondering the same thing


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Descriptive video would be fun for saucy movies!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Kelly, check your pms and your e-mail, please.









I am a firm believer that God won't give us more than we can handle (although at times in the last year I've truly felt like he/she was just messin with me







) and would love to have enough faith in God and myself to be able to accept as many babies as we get, but I just can't rationalize that in my head. Because things are SO far from stable/good right now (financially speaking) that heaven forbid we had another baby in the NICU, or with serious health problems, the entire family would suffer, and how fair is that? I KNOW we would be okay, and I KNOW reasonably that our relationship would not suffer were we to keep having kids, but still...I just can't rationally bring another baby in to this family before we're really ready, or at least able to provide a modicum of security. And while I'm not sure a V is the final answer, (and B will talk to the urologist about the procedure for reversal, and about making a donation to freeze for future use, just in case) I think it's the right solution for us right now. We're just incredibly fertile (blessedly) and frankly, that scares me. The thought of having to spend one more day in the NICU makes me want to vomit. I know that if I got pregnant again any time soon after Jackson's arrival, I would spend the entirety of the pregnancy palpating my stomach the entire time, pushing the baby to make him/her push back, and completely freaking out at even the slightest twinge of a contraction, like I have been for the last 30 weeks.

Alright, enough rambling.


















I am very proud of myself, as I have just finished 60 sin sticks and 48 rum balls, and will be packing all of them to ship first thing in the a.m.

Oh, and I did all of that while a teething baby sat at my feet gnoshing on her hands (she refuses to use any of the multitude of teething toys we have, and instead prefers her clothing, or flesh) making The Most Annoying Sound In The Whole World.







Really, she's charming.

Knock on wood.........at least she's sleeping.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







,







,







,














,







,

















:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Breaking news........

......DS just pooped in the potty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This has been a long, long process for us, and I think it's FINALLY coming together. He's been peeing in it for about a month now. He'll be 3 at the end of January. If I could do a back flip, I would.







































:







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh, I think you misunderstood me... I just said we weren't doing a V right now, didn't say anything about trying to conceive/or not using birth control. I just use NFP, which as I said, works successfully for me but is a lot of work. AND as I have said before, I know a cute little girl whose Dad had a V before she was conceived, so nothing is 100% except abstinance... And as Korin said before, male infertility does pretty good too....







:

I actually didn't mean to make you feel like you had to justify your choice, cause it is your choice to make... Just telling you mine is all....

And your other topic... man, I should have placed an order...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Kelly, check your pms and your e-mail, please.









I am a firm believer that God won't give us more than we can handle (although at times in the last year I've truly felt like he/she was just messin with me







) and would love to have enough faith in God and myself to be able to accept as many babies as we get, but I just can't rationalize that in my head. Because things are SO far from stable/good right now (financially speaking) that heaven forbid we had another baby in the NICU, or with serious health problems, the entire family would suffer, and how fair is that? I KNOW we would be okay, and I KNOW reasonably that our relationship would not suffer were we to keep having kids, but still...I just can't rationally bring another baby in to this family before we're really ready, or at least able to provide a modicum of security. And while I'm not sure a V is the final answer, (and B will talk to the urologist about the procedure for reversal, and about making a donation to freeze for future use, just in case) I think it's the right solution for us right now. We're just incredibly fertile (blessedly) and frankly, that scares me. The thought of having to spend one more day in the NICU makes me want to vomit. I know that if I got pregnant again any time soon after Jackson's arrival, I would spend the entirety of the pregnancy palpating my stomach the entire time, pushing the baby to make him/her push back, and completely freaking out at even the slightest twinge of a contraction, like I have been for the last 30 weeks.

Alright, enough rambling.


















I am very proud of myself, as I have just finished 60 sin sticks and 48 rum balls, and will be packing all of them to ship first thing in the a.m.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 














:







:
























Kelly, how many pages back are you right now???







We haven't even talked that much today.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Oh, I think you misunderstood me... I just said we weren't doing a V right now, didn't say anything about trying to conceive/or not using birth control. I just use NFP, which as I said, works successfully for me but is a lot of work. AND as I have said before, I know a cute little girl whose Dad had a V before she was conceived, so nothing is 100% except abstinance... And as Korin said before, male infertility does pretty good too....







:

I actually didn't mean to make you feel like you had to justify your choice, cause it is your choice to make... Just telling you mine is all....

And your other topic... man, I should have placed an order...







:

Oh no, I didn't feel like I HAD to justify, just working my brain more than anything.







Trying to figure out exactly why I feel the way I do about this whole thing. I'm not so good at the inner dialog...I do much better talking it out. or, well, typing it out as the case may be.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
B just imed me to say that he's made an appointment with the urologist for Jan. 16.







Not sure how i feel about that. Rationally I know it's probably our only possibility of not getting pregnant, but the finality of it all is a little sad.

Jasn has an appt on mon







It's totally his decision, but Im feel like Im grieving the loss of our ability to have children.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh no, I didn't feel like I HAD to justify, just working my brain more than anything.







Trying to figure out exactly why I feel the way I do about this whole thing. I'm not so good at the inner dialog...I do much better talking it out. or, well, typing it out as the case may be.









Okay, than cool!







: Sorry, hate conflict.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Me too, no worries.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Me too, no worries.










If you were here right now I would be giving you a huge









And Kelly,







to you.... Did you see my myspace blog? Prompted by our previous discussion about this. I'm actually hoping that cause it is soo long, most people won't bother to read it anyway. And that way, I got it all off my chest, and put it out there, but won't have to deal with conflict.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh! And Kelly, when is Kya's birthday? Cause she's cute and I think I wanna play matchmaker.... C is 4 in April....







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







Sarah. Yeah, I think I am convinced right now to not do it. Darn that Catholicism







(and thank you mcimom....) I think I just really started thinking more that there must be a reason that it feels so wrong and that must come from somewhere, yk? And I think I was really just looking for an easy way out of the responsibility, because NFP does in fact work for me but it is hard... But, you know, some things may just have to be that way....

My mother got her tubes tied after my brother because she would have died if she had another child. And she said she felt the same depression/sadness over it as well. Hang in there Sarah....Hopefully you can work through it....

I feel the same way and also being Catholic. I think Im gonna talk to him tonight. I just feel so strongly against it.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Kelly, check your pms and your e-mail, please.









I am a firm believer that God won't give us more than we can handle (although at times in the last year I've truly felt like he/she was just messin with me







) and would love to have enough faith in God and myself to be able to accept as many babies as we get, but I just can't rationalize that in my head. Because things are SO far from stable/good right now (financially speaking) that heaven forbid we had another baby in the NICU, or with serious health problems, the entire family would suffer, and how fair is that? I KNOW we would be okay, and I KNOW reasonably that our relationship would not suffer were we to keep having kids, but still...I just can't rationally bring another baby in to this family before we're really ready, or at least able to provide a modicum of security. And while I'm not sure a V is the final answer, (and B will talk to the urologist about the procedure for reversal, and about making a donation to freeze for future use, just in case) I think it's the right solution for us right now. We're just incredibly fertile (blessedly) and frankly, that scares me. The thought of having to spend one more day in the NICU makes me want to vomit. I know that if I got pregnant again any time soon after Jackson's arrival, I would spend the entirety of the pregnancy palpating my stomach the entire time, pushing the baby to make him/her push back, and completely freaking out at even the slightest twinge of a contraction, like I have been for the last 30 weeks.

Alright, enough rambling.


















I am very proud of myself, as I have just finished 60 sin sticks and 48 rum balls, and will be packing all of them to ship first thing in the a.m.

Oh, and I did all of that while a teething baby sat at my feet gnoshing on her hands (she refuses to use any of the multitude of teething toys we have, and instead prefers her clothing, or flesh) making The Most Annoying Sound In The Whole World.







Really, she's charming.

Knock on wood.........at least she's sleeping.







:

Didn't you get my pm?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Kelly, how many pages back are you right now???







We haven't even talked that much today.









haven't much 'puter time today. but im caught up, finally!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
If you were here right now I would be giving you a huge









And Kelly,







to you.... Did you see my myspace blog? Prompted by our previous discussion about this. I'm actually hoping that cause it is soo long, most people won't bother to read it anyway. And that way, I got it all off my chest, and put it out there, but won't have to deal with conflict.









nope, will read up on all that when i get home, ata friends right now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Oh! And Kelly, when is Kya's birthday? Cause she's cute and I think I wanna play matchmaker.... C is 4 in April....







:

kyas b-day is aug 30th. and thank you







: he's cutie, match away


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Didn't you get my pm?









I did get your pm, but I still need you to e-mail me. When you filled out the "shipping address" area of your form, you forgot city, state and zip. And while I could try and guess where exactly in Central Mississippi you actually are, I don't think you want me to do that.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Thank you Abimommy! Kelly, your date is correct now.







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Caramel covered pretzel rods are setting up, preparing to be chocolated and sprinkled (psst...heather, amy, caroline and kelly, this is directed at you)









mine arrived at noon, and now there are 9 sticks left.







: of course they did go into gift baskets for my co-wokers... but







my goodness they are delicious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Sorry, don't have anything on her... Maybe she is just busy with the holidays... Candice??? Where are you????







:

i sawher last sat.








but not since then....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
B just imed me to say that he's made an appointment with the urologist for Jan. 16.







Not sure how i feel about that. Rationally I know it's probably our only possibility of not getting pregnant, but the finality of it all is a little sad.









to all of you deciding this. honestly, i wish we had to worry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
If you were here right now I would be giving you a huge









And Kelly,







to you.... Did you see my myspace blog? Prompted by our previous discussion about this. I'm actually hoping that cause it is soo long, most people won't bother to read it anyway. And that way, I got it all off my chest, and put it out there, but won't have to deal with conflict.









wjat is your myspace addy? i wanna read!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
mine arrived at noon, and now there are 9 sticks left.







: of course they did go into gift baskets for my co-wokers... but







my goodness they are delicious.

i sawher last sat.








but not since then....








to all of you deciding this. honestly, i wish we had to worry.

wjat is your myspace addy? i wanna read!


Me too, I don't have enough myspace friends!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Exploding poops = teeth coming, right??







:

I am almost done with our Christmas stuff. Cards are half finished, and the ones that are finished have been written in. Yay. So they're late, but they'll be sent before Christmas.

Katie is going crazy. She has started to be okay with being on her tummy during the day, and will not stay in one spot anymore.







She loves to just spin around on her belly. I've also discovered that if I sit on the floor with her, she'll entertain herself for like an hour and I can actually get minor things done. Wrapping presents, working on cards, etc. Too cool. I finished 2 of my unfinished projects today and I'm feeling a bit of relief there.

We are planning 2 more kids, so no permanent BC for us at this point. I'm on the mini-pill, and I hate it. When can you switch to combined-hormonal?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

ooh add me too if you haven't already.
http://www.myspace.com/sparrowcreek


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
B just imed me to say that he's made an appointment with the urologist for Jan. 16.







Not sure how i feel about that. Rationally I know it's probably our only possibility of not getting pregnant, but the finality of it all is a little sad.


That was our plan too untill I had my misshap with the IUD. so upon retrevial of said IUD,I had my tubes tied. Now with this said it is over wellming the sadness i feel about not having any more. I wouldn't be stressed if it didn't work. Financely I can't afford any more not to mention I am mentaly tapped







: in my case sanity wins.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Exploding poops = teeth coming, right??







:


I say yes! Olivia had this for 4 days then a tooth!

Olivia likes to spin around on her belly too!







She will even push her self backwards if i put her on the wood floors their kinda slick.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
mine arrived at noon, and now there are 9 sticks left.







: of course they did go into gift baskets for my co-wokers... but







my goodness they are delicious.

I'm so glad you liked 'em! I wish my business cards had been here so I could've sent some along.









Quote:

i sawher last sat.








but not since then....
Good deal. Glad to know she's okay.

Quote:









to all of you deciding this. honestly, i wish we had to worry.
I wish you had to worry too, sweetie.









Quote:

wjat is your myspace addy? i wanna read!
I wanna read too...wanna add me? http://www.myspace.com/sbarker0527

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Olivia likes to spin around on her belly too!







She will even push her self backwards if i put her on the wood floors their kinda slick.

Sam spent a good 20 minutes pivoting on her belly tonight.







Of course it was also naked time, so her belly was all red when she was done. She's trying SO hard to crawl! I'm sure she'll be mobile before Jackson gets here.







: And then, ladies, I'm what we like to call....completely screwed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
ooh add me too if you haven't already.
http://www.myspace.com/sparrowcreek

I added you.









I will say, on the plus side of teething, Sam is at least pooping regularly and not screaming and bleeding like she's been doing. The constipation is killer. Poor Bubba...all our kids got B's digestive tract, unfortunately.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Popping in to say hi. Work is demanding me so I don't want to be on the internet while there.
Lately P has had a cold I think, since he is sneezing and has a stuffy nose. He has hardly been eating anything during the day while I'm at work, like 2 or 3 bottles max where he usually eats 4-6. When I come home, though, he nurses a fair amount. I don't know what's up with him?

BC-- I think I'm going to do NFP. I don't want to get preg. in the next year because I"ll want to change jobs then, but after that I don't mind, except I *really* don't want to lose my milk.
Oh, I'm getting stressed just thinking about another baby!
But I so don't feel like taking the minipill.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, I give up trying to read through the 15 pages since I've been able to check regularly!!!

Holy cats.

Wedding pics -- lovin' it. Ours are all in transit from Okinawa right now. Maybe I can sneak the one at my 'rents and scan it.

We just got our phone/cable/internet hooked up this afternoon, so now I am back in the land of the connected.

I would like furniture. That would be nice. Sitting on the floor is fun at first, but... well, it's tough to be in your own house and not be able to "nest" if you kwim.

Ummmm... kind of glad I missed out on more vax/family planning discussions. 'nuf said.

Nevie has been napping forEVER this afternoon!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Glad to see you back Meg! I figured you'd be happy to have missed the conversation about Vax...







furniture... you should go to Ikea.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Glad to see you back Meg! I figured you'd be happy to have missed the conversation about Vax...







furniture... you should go to Ikea.










Yay! Meg's back Ikea rocks home goods is good too. but i don't know if ya have one of those.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Ummmm... kind of glad I missed out on more vax/family planning discussions. 'nuf said.

We missed you! And were VERY civilized
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Glad to see you back Meg! I figured you'd be happy to have missed the conversation about Vax...







furniture... you should go to Ikea.









I







Ikea. Of course the closest one is an hour away. We need a replacement parts kit for our armoire...they sell those, right? I couldn't find it on the website.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Helen got to watch one of my best parenting moments today,Olivia can sit on her own and she was on the floor in front of me and she dove for the edge of the blanket and smashed her face on the floor. i saw her going over in the corner of my eye but my reaction time was slow.







she was ok no marks but you could hear the thud.... we rocked,nursed a bit and all is well, maybe the bitting is payback!

You think by kid #3 I wouldn't suck so badly at this!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

This happened to Ruby last sat at a big MDC mama party. Good times.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Was there a vax fight that I missed? As in did stuff get deleted? I thought few people said "I am," a few people said "I'm not or I'm delaying." If stating plans is a big heated discussion, then I don't know what to think. I could give a rat's behind what anyone does as long as it's informed. There should be a rat's behind smiley.







:







?

As far as family planning, I suggest getting yourself some trauma, and live in an open plan space with a baby who wakes up if you breathe funny. Someone asked about the combo pill - I think you can actually try it at any point once your supply is established, but there's always the risk of it tanking. Personally, I'm waiting until closer to a year just in case. Even if he goes ahead with the V, I still need the stinking hormones to keep the endo under control.

Today I saw...Olivia's butt ruffle! Ahahahaha! So cute! Medicmama got to meet my mother, the carseat liberator. I talked to my mom more about the whole seat removal thing, and apparently she used to take me and my sister out of our seats all the time whenever we'd cry and hold us while my dad would drive. And we turned out FINE. Man.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Helen, how are you doing?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Helen got to watch one of my best parenting moments today,Olivia can sit on her own and she was on the floor in front of me and she dove for the edge of the blanket and smashed her face on the floor. i saw her going over in the corner of my eye but my reaction time was slow.







she was ok no marks but you could hear the thud.... we rocked,nursed a bit and all is well, maybe the bitting is payback!

You think by kid #3 I wouldn't suck so badly at this!









She went fast! And like I told you, in full disclosure, Harper tumbled out of the bouncy seat the other day because I didn't strap her in fully for the two seconds it normally takes me to throw clothes in the washer. Someone take away my baby owning license.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Hey Helen, how are you doing?

I'm OK. Husband took a work from home day, and he and my mom watched H. while I got my hair cut and went shopping. Amazing what a difference a little free time makes. Apparently she was world's most perfect baby for them, as opposed to cranky mcwhinerpants like the rest of the week has gone.

How are you? It sounds like work stinks right now? Hope P is better soon if it's a cold! Ours went pretty quickly. Constant nursing seemed to help.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I'm OK. Husband took a work from home day, and he and my mom watched H. while I got my hair cut and went shopping. Amazing what a difference a little free time makes. Apparently she was world's most perfect baby for them, as opposed to cranky mcwhinerpants like the rest of the week has gone.

How are you? It sounds like work stinks right now? Hope P is better soon if it's a cold! Ours went pretty quickly. Constant nursing seemed to help.

I'm glad to hear you got time to yourself! And that it wasn't some lame thing like going to the grocery store. Of course Harper played perfect baby for them... she's a crafty one.

I'm doing ok. Yeah, work sucks. I screwed something up, then got told I take to long to do a task, so now I feel like a ridiculous fool. I don't really like my job but feel like i have to suck it up for a while. I think I'll do better when I really am just at work while at work and at home while at home.

P is doing ok-- I hope the cold goes soon. He's still a really happy kid (it's kinda crazy!) but I feel like I should be able to do more for him.

does your dh do much babycare, or is it all you?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Helen -- point taken re: respectful discussion vs. debate. I just get overly sensitive, but that's my problem -- not anyone elses'. To defend myself a bit, though, I don't think I implied that the discussion had been big OR heated. Just there.

DH does a decent share of babycare. He's playing with her right now, too. I think this spring will be nice, actually, since he'll be at school 3 days/week but home the rest of the time. The teensiest amount of free time IS lovely, I do agree on that. Sometimes it's nice to miss the baby









Alas, the nearest IKEA is near SeaTac airport. Not gonna drive 5 hours for stuff that I think, for the most part, is a "you get what you pay for" quality. I think my sis and I might trek to the Vancouver, B.C. store after Xmas, though. We'll already be in Bellingham, WA, so that's close. We have a table and bedframe picked out from Crate & Barrel, but my husband refuses to buy furniture that he has not put eyeballs on. Smart man.

Ummmm... oh yeah, need to get back on Epicurious to find the Cabernet Au Jus recipe I made last year. I am on Prime Rib duty (voluntarily) for Xmas dinner, as my mother cannot look at meat without overcooking it. That is a SIN with Prime Rib.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
wjat is your myspace addy? i wanna read!


I still have a whole other section I'm working on to put up but it is http://www.myspace.com/buckaroobonzai5

I'm set to friends but just send me a request and I'll add you...

Like Sarah said, it helps to type it out...







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
ooh add me too if you haven't already.
http://www.myspace.com/sparrowcreek

my space having issues... i'm trying....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Popping in to say hi. Work is demanding me so I don't want to be on the internet while there.
Lately P has had a cold I think, since he is sneezing and has a stuffy nose. He has hardly been eating anything during the day while I'm at work, like 2 or 3 bottles max where he usually eats 4-6. When I come home, though, he nurses a fair amount. I don't know what's up with him?

BC-- I think I'm going to do NFP. I don't want to get preg. in the next year because I"ll want to change jobs then, but after that I don't mind, except I *really* don't want to lose my milk.
Oh, I'm getting stressed just thinking about another baby!
But I so don't feel like taking the minipill.

I can't remember, is P your first? Ha! It took me like a year and a half, maybe actually the full 2 years before I thought I could have another one after C....









Milk... I really hope I am able to keep up with the pumping... Jonah is going really slow on the solids thing... still at like a teaspoon a day...But then other days he can eat a whole serving? who knows...







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
That was our plan too untill I had my misshap with the IUD. so upon retrevial of said IUD,I had my tubes tied. Now with this said it is over wellming the sadness i feel about not having any more. I wouldn't be stressed if it didn't work. Financely I can't afford any more not to mention I am mentaly tapped







: in my case sanity wins.

















, I'm sorry the choice was taken away from you














Sanity is overrated, right? Cause mine is gone already...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Me too, I don't have enough myspace friends!

Send me a request or your addy... I'm such a dork. I think Jes you were already my friend. ha ha ha... I'll see if I can add you to my private list though so you can view the whole boring blog...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Ummmm... kind of glad I missed out on more vax/family planning discussions. 'nuf said.

We had a conversation about vax?







Oh, wait, I vaguely remember....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We missed you! And were VERY civilized
















I







Ikea. Of course the closest one is an hour away. We need a replacement parts kit for our armoire...they sell those, right? I couldn't find it on the website.

Yes, we were very civilized, just pondering life... I can't go to Ikea unless I am visiting the in-laws... Our closest is an hour away as well, but I don't have a need to go to Burbank so um, just wait to visit the in-laws...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







, I'm sorry the choice was taken away from you














Sanity is overrated, right? Cause mine is gone already...









It was my choice to have my tubes tied, I realy can't handle any more children ds#2 should've been bc enough







he drives me nuts!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Was there a vax fight that I missed? As in did stuff get deleted? I thought few people said "I am," a few people said "I'm not or I'm delaying." If stating plans is a big heated discussion, then I don't know what to think. I could give a rat's behind what anyone does as long as it's informed. There should be a rat's behind smiley.







:







?

As far as family planning, I suggest getting yourself some trauma, and live in an open plan space with a baby who wakes up if you breathe funny. Someone asked about the combo pill - I think you can actually try it at any point once your supply is established, but there's always the risk of it tanking. Personally, I'm waiting until closer to a year just in case. Even if he goes ahead with the V, I still need the stinking hormones to keep the endo under control.

Today I saw...Olivia's butt ruffle! Ahahahaha! So cute! Medicmama got to meet my mother, the carseat liberator. I talked to my mom more about the whole seat removal thing, and apparently she used to take me and my sister out of our seats all the time whenever we'd cry and hold us while my dad would drive. And we turned out FINE. Man.


Just Helen, You really crack me up! I have finished my test but haven't told my hubby yet cause it is giving me extra time alone... hee hee hee... I think you can request smilies in the q & a section







:

I will admit though if it weren't for the fact that I have a pretty big chest and um, things can stretch, C might have ended up out of his carseat more often then he used to... I can't stand a crying babe in the car....














: My SIL used to be so jealous that I figured out how to nurse in the car and not take him out of his seat...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

angie- your on mdc and my space how many other pages are you running? you are great at multi tasking!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
It was my choice to have my tubes tied, I realy can't handle any more children ds#2 should've been bc enough







he drives me nuts!

Mom actually believes that it is the responsibility of the mother. She is so young to be so old-fashioned.. She actually told me, "but if your dh gets it done and you guys break up, he won't be able to have more kids". Um, mom, why does he need more kids? He has enough to pay for now...

If I ever come on and say I *want* another kid, just remind me of how sleep deprived I am right now, k? I can count on you guys right???







:

My kids are the best natural child spacer tools... They need so much attention, dh and I don't have time to think about another kid







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
my space having issues... i'm trying....









You added me a couple days ago, so I don't think you have to worry about it.

Katie went to bed at 7 tonight. Because instead of 2 2hour long naps, today she had 2 30 minute naps. Good grief.

We ran out of my dog's good food, and the stuff I bought her (because it's the only thing at the grocery store that doesn't make her violently ill) is pretty much like feeding a 3 year old fruit loops for every meal... So, like said 3 year old would be, she's completely hyped up and being irritating. Must. Buy. Decent. Dogfood.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
angie- your on mdc and my space how many other pages are you running? you are great at multi tasking!









It's all about the tabs....







Let's see... I'm also in my email....


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Helen your momma is sweet, I told you I'll trade ya for mine!
















again for today!








:














:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Helen -- point taken re: respectful discussion vs. debate. I just get overly sensitive, but that's my problem -- not anyone elses'. To defend myself a bit, though, I don't think I implied that the discussion had been big OR heated. Just there.

DH does a decent share of babycare. He's playing with her right now, too. I think this spring will be nice, actually, since he'll be at school 3 days/week but home the rest of the time. The teensiest amount of free time IS lovely, I do agree on that. Sometimes it's nice to miss the baby









Alas, the nearest IKEA is near SeaTac airport. Not gonna drive 5 hours for stuff that I think, for the most part, is a "you get what you pay for" quality. I think my sis and I might trek to the Vancouver, B.C. store after Xmas, though. We'll already be in Bellingham, WA, so that's close. We have a table and bedframe picked out from Crate & Barrel, but my husband refuses to buy furniture that he has not put eyeballs on. Smart man.

Ummmm... oh yeah, need to get back on Epicurious to find the Cabernet Au Jus recipe I made last year. I am on Prime Rib duty (voluntarily) for Xmas dinner, as my mother cannot look at meat without overcooking it. That is a SIN with Prime Rib.

I think I am going to take next Friday as a sleep all day (and pump of of course, sigh) mommy day. Yup. Gonna get 3 or 4 hours to myself and maybe, if I'm lucky, 3 or so with the hubby...









IKEA... You know, you can find some decent stuff...but yeah, by then you are paying more... they have some really cute kitchen cabinets though....but that's not going to help your furniture..

And your mom is my kind of cook. Can't stand raw meat. I say burn it!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Jasn has an appt on mon







It's totally his decision, but Im feel like Im grieving the loss of our ability to have children.


Oh girl. No way is it "totally his decision." PM me if you want to chat.







: that the HS is with you in your talk from one catholic mama to another


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







You added me a couple days ago, so I don't think you have to worry about it.

.

yeah, now you tell me... after i spent all that time getting error messages.







:







And when I am not on mdc constantly, I'll actually go and look over there... Funny thing though...I think I have looked at your page...Did I comment on a picture too???


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Mom actually believes that it is the responsibility of the mother. She is so young to be so old-fashioned.. She actually told me, "but if your dh gets it done and you guys break up, he won't be able to have more kids". Um, mom, why does he need more kids? He has enough to pay for now...

If I ever come on and say I *want* another kid, just remind me of how sleep deprived I am right now, k? I can count on you guys right???







:

My kids are the best natural child spacer tools... They need so much attention, dh and I don't have time to think about another kid







:


You have a wise momma!!!
Speeking of spacers I woke up with 3 kids 2 dog and a husband in bed someone's gotta go it's only a queen!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I will admit though if it weren't for the fact that I have a pretty big chest and um, things can stretch, C might have ended up out of his carseat more often then he used to... I can't stand a crying babe in the car....









in MI it is legal to breastfeed in arms in a moving vehicle. I've done it. Call me oldschool, call me horrible, call me whatever you want. I'm with Helen's mom, I was never even in a carseat as a child and I'm "fine." I mean I know when you know better you do better and all that and it's not like I'm pulling my kids out of them willy nilly, yk? But yeah, it's been done.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
in MI it is legal to breastfeed in arms in a moving vehicle. I've done it. Call me oldschool, call me horrible, call me whatever you want. I'm with Helen's mom, I was never even in a carseat as a child and I'm "fine." I mean I know when you know better you do better and all that and it's not like I'm pulling my kids out of them willy nilly, yk? But yeah, it's been done.

Ha!







check my wording though... Didn't say I never did it... just that it could have been more often if it weren't for that skill... But just cause I do it doesn't mean my mom can. Yup, I got the double standard going on...

Welcome back....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
You have a wise momma!!!
Speeking of spacers I woke up with 3 kids 2 dog and a husband in bed someone's gotta go it's only a queen!









I've got a king and end up on the total opposite side. I hang on to one side with a babe tucked half under me (one or both







smashed against the baby gate ~which good thing its there or I could just fall off...)and dh is on the other with the 3 year old tucked under him and there's a huge space in the middle... that I long for secretly....

And dh wants dogs but I keep putting him off... When the youngest child is 3 dear... you can have a dog then....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

okay, babe up from nap... good night ya'll... gotta get the kiddos in bed...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
if it weren't for that skill...

LOL, I used that "skill" (i.e. huge "flexible" boobs) once or twice myself. ugh!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I did get your pm, but I still need you to e-mail me. When you filled out the "shipping address" area of your form, you forgot city, state and zip. And while I could try and guess where exactly in Central Mississippi you actually are, I don't think you want me to do that.









Email sent....and yeah, no one else in Ms can have MY sin sticks!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Thank you Abimommy! Kelly, your date is correct now.







:









Thank you so much!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Me too, I don't have enough myspace friends!

Add me too







http://www.myspace.com/crunchychic Im trying to add you and Jes and Sarah and I keep getting this error message and I know that y'all arent on my page already!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
ooh add me too if you haven't already.
http://www.myspace.com/sparrowcreek

Trying

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
OK, I give up trying to read through the 15 pages since I've been able to check regularly!!!

Holy cats.

Wedding pics -- lovin' it. Ours are all in transit from Okinawa right now. Maybe I can sneak the one at my 'rents and scan it.

We just got our phone/cable/internet hooked up this afternoon, so now I am back in the land of the connected.

I would like furniture. That would be nice. Sitting on the floor is fun at first, but... well, it's tough to be in your own house and not be able to "nest" if you kwim.

Ummmm... kind of glad I missed out on more vax/family planning discussions. 'nuf said.

Nevie has been napping forEVER this afternoon!

WElcome back!! I LOVE Ikea, but there isn't even remotely near here. I think the closest one is in Texas or Florida!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I will admit though if it weren't for the fact that I have a pretty big chest and um, things can stretch, C might have ended up out of his carseat more often then he used to... I can't stand a crying babe in the car....














: My SIL used to be so jealous that I figured out how to nurse in the car and not take him out of his seat...









Mine do that too







I used to joke that I can nurse one in front of me and just throw the other boobie over my shoulder nurse from the back too














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Oh girl. No way is it "totally his decision." PM me if you want to chat.







: that the HS is with you in your talk from one catholic mama to another










Thank you so much. That's very sweet.







We discussed it tonight. I didn't really mean it was ALL his decison, but up until now I hadn't really thought about it. He kept saying he wanted to get it done before the end of the year cuz we've already met our deductible. So it always seemed far away and now all of a sudden the "end of the year" happens to be next week!







He isn't hesitant, he knows that this is what he'd like to do, but he too said it kinda made him feel the same way (grieving the loss) We don't have many options. I can't take hormones (the pill, etc) cuz Im at high risk for breast cancer already and I've been advised to not take any hormones. And J.C was conceived while we were using NFP. I know I wasn't doing it right. I decided all I needed to do was read the book and such and well, I wasn't a pro at it yet and instead of using another form of bc till I knew my body and had taken a class, we went for it. I got pregnant that first month







But after Carson was born we were somewhat sure we didn't want anymore kids (he was more sure than I was). Then Carson turned one and I wasn't prepared for the way that was making me feel. I really wanted another baby. I really felt like J.C was supposed to be here. And Im pretty positive that this is it for us. Mentally and financially 3 is all we can handle. And since the house is so chaotic Im afraid I wouldn't be successful at NFP. I barely have time to take a shower everday, let alone track my body's every move. ok Im rambling now...So end result, the "V" day still stands. Im more ok with it after we've talked. But still it is kinda


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I think we'll have dan "put in neutral" after baby #2, if that day ever arrives. It's just the decision that makes the most sense for us as a family and independent people with personal/professional goals, too.

In the meantime, no libido is a pretty good form of BC. I still feel fairly odd in the parts that tore ~ elasticity is not back yet, and I think it will be a good long while before it is. We use condoms, though. Always have, except for a brief period of low-dose pills in the beginning. Let me just say: during my first trimester with nevie when I felt tired, grumpy and sore all the time... I remembered EXACTLY how I felt on the Pill. Ugh. It was horrible. And made s*x awful. So... no dice there! We'll stay low-tech.

Is there anything cuter than a baby napping in her/his snowsuit? Holy cats. I could eat that cuteness with a spoon. Neves fell asleep on our walk ~ had her in the Moby ~ and now she's sacked out again in the living room.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
yeah, now you tell me... after i spent all that time getting error messages.







:







And when I am not on mdc constantly, I'll actually go and look over there... Funny thing though...I think I have looked at your page...Did I comment on a picture too???









2 comments.









I feel bad for my poor baby.







I didn't think she'd grow out of her diaper covers so quickly, so I bought a bunch of them. Well, they've been a bit snug lately, so I finally got around to looking at a sizing chart. Yea, she supposedly "outgrew" them about 5lbs ago. I guess we're making an extra stop in the city on Monday.

We love IKEA. Ours is an hour and a half away, but everything else but the grocery store is at least an hour, so the extra isn't terrible. You get used to it. The town we lived in before we moved here, it was 40 minutes to the next tiny little town, 3 hours to the city. And my parents wonder why we start to twitch when we're in Portland too long.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Hey were's holly?


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
in MI it is legal to breastfeed in arms in a moving vehicle. I've done it. Call me oldschool, call me horrible, call me whatever you want. I'm with Helen's mom, I was never even in a carseat as a child and I'm "fine." I mean I know when you know better you do better and all that and it's not like I'm pulling my kids out of them willy nilly, yk? But yeah, it's been done.

I dont feel guilty about driving back to san diego from mid-east AZ with ds on my lap the whole time. It would have taken us three days to get home if I hadnt. Dh isnt so happy about that (he was back home in AK) but hey it was mostly highway I put ds in the seat while getting through insane Phoneix traffic and SD traffic but other than that he was content to be in my lap and in the back seat nursing the whole darn time (8 hours).


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
OK, I give up trying to read through the 15 pages since I've been able to check regularly!!!

Holy cats.

Wedding pics -- lovin' it. Ours are all in transit from Okinawa right now. Maybe I can sneak the one at my 'rents and scan it.

We just got our phone/cable/internet hooked up this afternoon, so now I am back in the land of the connected.

I would like furniture. That would be nice. Sitting on the floor is fun at first, but... well, it's tough to be in your own house and not be able to "nest" if you kwim.

Ummmm... kind of glad I missed out on more vax/family planning discussions. 'nuf said.

Nevie has been napping forEVER this afternoon!

Yay, you're back!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

My DD sounds like she's losing her voice. She's talking just as much, but her voice is raspy today. Still happy, doesn't seem to be upset by anything at all. Weird.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
in MI it is legal to breastfeed in arms in a moving vehicle. I've done it. Call me oldschool, call me horrible, call me whatever you want. I'm with Helen's mom, I was never even in a carseat as a child and I'm "fine." I mean I know when you know better you do better and all that and it's not like I'm pulling my kids out of them willy nilly, yk? But yeah, it's been done.

You want I should mail my mom to you so she can take your children out of their seats without asking you? She's free for shipping! I think that's what made me really ballistic - if I'm taking responsibility for doing something that alters Harper's safety, that's my problem, but it's not someone else's right. I did take Harper out once as a newborn, and my husband did once as well (all within a block of our house when we realized the mission had to be quickly aborted). Then I actually read a thread on MDC about the ramifications of removing (some sad stories about even being dead stopped in traffic jams and getting hit from behind, etc.), and it changed my mind completely. We pull over. Yes, it stinks sometimes, and it slows everything down. But...so does having a baby in general









Nursing in carseats in a moving vehicle is a hazard for the person who is either out of their seatbelt or in a position that doesn't allow the belt to lock properly in the event of a stop. I've heard it's a choking/smothering risk as well, but I haven't seen real statistics. So it's our family's choice not to do that either. I should look up MA law just out of curiousity.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Megan, I know you didn't say "heated," but I guess I don't like the feeling that we just can't touch certain topics. It can't get much more bland than "I do this, I do that." Or if it's the case that some things are so sensitive that people don't feel comfortable just skipping those posts, maybe we can have a group consensus that certain things get left alone. I'd be fine with that too. There are plenty of things people say in here that send me into orbit, but I generally leave them alone, and I realize it's never personal. I know you got burned on that one monster vax thread where people were on the short/rude side, and that stinks. Generally I think our thread is a great source of support and sometimes info. I learn a lot, whether I like it or not!

IKEA - there are a few lines that are actually decent - The Pax line is worth looking at for storage. Our friend is an architect, and he told us about it, and when we saw it person, we realized it was really cool! But a lot of it...yeah...you kind of know that $19 TV stand is going to fall apart. They have a great textiles department - curtains, rugs, sheets, pillows. Good lighting too. Some of the baby furniture is actually decent.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I am so used to my opinion being out there that I have to agree to disagree with most mainstream people. So my home here, I dont have a problem doing that already. I dont have a problem w conflicting views as long as both views have an educated foundation to their stance. When its just I am mad so I am going to ram this down your throat and talk at you, you loose me.

IME, views come out of what is best for your family or the situation. A lot of times decisions need to be made quickly and sometimes not what you may have wanted but its best for everyone.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Helen got to watch one of my best parenting moments today,Olivia can sit on her own and she was on the floor in front of me and she dove for the edge of the blanket and smashed her face on the floor. i saw her going over in the corner of my eye but my reaction time was slow.







she was ok no marks but you could hear the thud.... we rocked,nursed a bit and all is well, maybe the bitting is payback!

You think by kid #3 I wouldn't suck so badly at this!









Awe!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
We ran out of my dog's good food, and the stuff I bought her (because it's the only thing at the grocery store that doesn't make her violently ill) is pretty much like feeding a 3 year old fruit loops for every meal... So, like said 3 year old would be, she's completely hyped up and being irritating. Must. Buy. Decent. Dogfood.

Ha! Sorry, the mental image of a 3 year old on a Fruit Loops high is really entertaining.









Alright, off to the post office.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I think we'll have dan "put in neutral" after baby #2, if that day ever arrives. It's just the decision that makes the most sense for us as a family and independent people with personal/professional goals, too.









"put in neutral !!
I don't think we'll ever do anything permanent, but I totally understand why others would choose to, so definitely no judgment.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I can't remember, is P your first? Ha! It took me like a year and a half, maybe actually the full 2 years before I thought I could have another one after C....









Milk... I really hope I am able to keep up with the pumping... Jonah is going really slow on the solids thing... still at like a teaspoon a day...But then other days he can eat a whole serving? who knows...







:

Yeah, P is my first.







As for pumping, I'm kind of used to it. But now I have too much milk and I don't want to just toss it (P's ben eating less, I suppose because he's sick) and I have to keep turning the suction up on my pump. Hopefully I don't get too desensitized to it.
what happens if i don't pump but 2 bottles a day? will that screw up my supply?
and the leakies are back,


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Alright, off to the post office.









YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I still have a whole other section I'm working on to put up but it is http://www.myspace.com/buckaroobonzai5

I'm set to friends but just send me a request and I'll add you...

Like Sarah said, it helps to type it out...







:

It's not letting me, says I need your last name or email address.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

My husband won't let me put my real name on here (he is a special forces cop) but if you want my myspace, just pm me and I will give it to you...

Now, someone better ask for it or I will feel like a real loser!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
You want I should mail my mom to you so she can take your children out of their seats without asking you? She's free for shipping! I think that's what made me really ballistic - if I'm taking responsibility for doing something that alters Harper's safety, that's my problem, but it's not someone else's right. I did take Harper out once as a newborn, and my husband did once as well (all within a block of our house when we realized the mission had to be quickly aborted). Then I actually read a thread on MDC about the ramifications of removing (some sad stories about even being dead stopped in traffic jams and getting hit from behind, etc.), and it changed my mind completely. We pull over. Yes, it stinks sometimes, and it slows everything down. But...so does having a baby in general









Nursing in carseats in a moving vehicle is a hazard for the person who is either out of their seatbelt or in a position that doesn't allow the belt to lock properly in the event of a stop. I've heard it's a choking/smothering risk as well, but I haven't seen real statistics. So it's our family's choice not to do that either. I should look up MA law just out of curiousity.

I haven't ever taken her out while moving. once, I unlatched as we pulled up to the house... but I just pull over. I grew up in a house (car) where you NEVER under any circumstance were allowed to take your seatbelt off. EVER. Its like religion or something. So no matter what the laws were, I wouldn't choose to do it







If someone else did it, whoa boy, helen, you think kicking the car is losing it? um. sheeeeeeeeeet girl, I would do far worse.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Megan, I know you didn't say "heated," but I guess I don't like the feeling that we just can't touch certain topics. It can't get much more bland than "I do this, I do that." Or if it's the case that some things are so sensitive that people don't feel comfortable just skipping those posts, maybe we can have a group consensus that certain things get left alone. I'd be fine with that too. There are plenty of things people say in here that send me into orbit, but I generally leave them alone, and I realize it's never personal. I know you got burned on that one monster vax thread where people were on the short/rude side, and that stinks. Generally I think our thread is a great source of support and sometimes info. I learn a lot, whether I like it or not!.









:

So we are officially the house of sick. all three of us have a nasty cold. Ruby's cough is so sad, and wet







and her snotty nose is just pathetic. It's killing me. I even tried the bulb sucker on her, but it didn't help. Of course this has made sleep EVEN MORE FUN! But at least this morning she woke up witha nose issue at 6:30 and has stayed awake so maybe we'll get back on a decent schedule. Ryan went downstairs to sleep some more and she and I are hanging out in the bed, I'm hoping for a long morning nap







and soon.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh, and I dont' have a myspace account.... so I wont' be joining you all. I have a blogger and a livejournal, and honestly, that's enough!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Ugh, sorry you guys are sick, Korin. That is NO FUN.

My sister has all the IKEA nursery stuff -- it's on kid #2 right now and doing pretty well. We have some curtains and a cheese grater that I adore.

It is gray and cold here. Hooray! Must remember to count my blessings, for in the height of nasty, hot, humid Okinawa summer, I prayed for this weather.

I have been sorely tempted to pull Nevie out of the carseat before, but I can't do it. Just can't do it. I would watch the Okinawan mamas drive around with their babies on their laps and it would drive me nuts. The impact of getting hit at just 35 mph is like dropping the baby out of a 5-story window. We drive so fast in America... the consequences are too dire. I'll stick with pulling over for now.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Come to think of it, the only furniture i've ever bought at Ikea was some overstuffed chairs, and after 6 years they are still in decent condition, (despite the cats shredding them) But i do have an awesome cheese grater!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Back form the post office.









Kelly, Heather, Amy and Caroline, you all have e-mail.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Megan, I know you didn't say "heated," but I guess I don't like the feeling that we just can't touch certain topics. It can't get much more bland than "I do this, I do that." Or if it's the case that some things are so sensitive that people don't feel comfortable just skipping those posts, maybe we can have a group consensus that certain things get left alone. I'd be fine with that too. There are plenty of things people say in here that send me into orbit, but I generally leave them alone, and I realize it's never personal. I know you got burned on that one monster vax thread where people were on the short/rude side, and that stinks. Generally I think our thread is a great source of support and sometimes info. I learn a lot, whether I like it or not!


Beautifully put. I learn a lot from different views as well, so I actually like discussing those controversial topics. Ultimately, the decision you make is as Amy said, based on what is right for your family and your own situation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I am so used to my opinion being out there that I have to agree to disagree with most mainstream people. So my home here, I dont have a problem doing that already. I dont have a problem w conflicting views as long as both views have an educated foundation to their stance. When its just I am mad so I am going to ram this down your throat and talk at you, you loose me.

IME, views come out of what is best for your family or the situation. A lot of times decisions need to be made quickly and sometimes not what you may have wanted but its best for everyone.

I'm somewhere in the middle... But yes, see response above. I actually don't think anyone is trying to force a belief on another, just telling their own, which yeah, the may be different. Life shapes everyone differently....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 







"put in neutral !!
I don't think we'll ever do anything permanent, but I totally understand why others would choose to, so definitely no judgment.

Yeah, P is my first.







As for pumping, I'm kind of used to it. But now I have too much milk and I don't want to just toss it (P's ben eating less, I suppose because he's sick) and I have to keep turning the suction up on my pump. Hopefully I don't get too desensitized to it.
what happens if i don't pump but 2 bottles a day? will that screw up my supply?
and the leakies are back,









You know those little plastic flappy things that cover the horns? The part that is in the bottle? Replace them. They get kind of worn out after a few months and when you replace them, you should be able to get your good suction back. And we freeze all of our overage. I'll use it when I start to pump less to supplement J while he gets used to taking less with the dcp...if he ever starts to eat the solids....I think if you are still stimulating with the pump, it should be okay that you aren't getting much in the bottles, but change those flaps...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Oh, and I dont' have a myspace account.... so I wont' be joining you all. I have a blogger and a livejournal, and honestly, that's enough!

I have a livejournal and no friends! Well, one friend. A friend is over there and she made post friends only so I had to add an account to see what she was doing (we have known each other since junior high but she lives in the Bay area now so we don't see each other as often). Will you be my friend so I don't look quite as pathetic?







The blogger is just to update family on what the boys are doing as I am too lazy to send out emails anymore..


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

My myspace

I didn't say anything in 'detail' about the vax issue just because I know that Megs had a heated discussion on a thread I was part of and got very upset (i think she was going to leave? maybe that was someone else...?) I thought it was a good discussion for the most part no debate or anything. But maybe that's just me?

I dont' like that fact that even on a mothering board I have to 'bite my tounge' about certain things especially when it's a board that is suppose to support natural family living and things that are natural etc...

I dunno part of the reason I don't come on MDC and post elsewhere in other threads is honestly because it's soggy for me. That's another issue but I cannot post it here due to the UA....

On the carseat issue-- I've never taken either kids out. With Haleigh it worked to have ginormous boobs and a backseat. Now with Hannah and 2 marathons there's no way I could fit to get a boob in her mouth.







so we pull over. Yes it makes trips longer but hey it's part of parenting KWIM?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
IME, views come out of what is best for your family or the situation. A lot of times decisions need to be made quickly and sometimes not what you may have wanted but its best for everyone.









:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mamas, I know this is your safe place to vent, but please remember that even this thread is subject to moderation and the User Agreement.

Quote:

#6 Do not post to invite MDC members to other boards for adversarial purposes or post inflammatory information about MDC discussions at other boards, or about communities and discussions elsewhere, regardless of whether or not you link to that discussion or community. This is to maintain and respect the integrity of our own and other communities.

#7 Do not post to debate or challenge the MDC User Agreement, the moderators, administrators, or their actions. Constructive criticism and questions for purposes of clarification are best addressed directly to the moderator or administrator by private message or personal e-mail. If this is not successful, see Recourse.

#8 Do not start a thread to discuss member behavior or statements of members made in other threads or to criticize another discussion on the boards. Do not post to a thread to take direct issue with a member. If you feel a member has posted or behaved inappropriately in a discussion, communicate directly with the member, moderator or administrator privately and refrain from potentially defaming discussion in a thread.
User Agreement

Peace to you, and have a great weekend!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Mamas, I know this is your safe place to vent, but please remember that even this thread is subject to moderation and the User Agreement.

User Agreement

Peace to you, and have a great weekend!

we can't do anything that isn't against the UA.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
we can't do anything that isn't against the UA.

I'm not sure if that's a question, statement, or protest, but if you'd like to discuss it further, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I got your card Amy!!!! I love it.

Anyone else's baby struggling to blow raspberries? Its too funny.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Hannah doesn't try doing raspberries but she loves saying dadadada. or mamamama or papapapa. hehe


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam blows raspberries constantly. It's awesome. I love it. It's her way of calling the dog, actually.







When she blows a big raspberry towards the kitchen, the dog comes running and sits at her feet. It's too cute!

Amy - Thank you so much for the dress...it fits her PERFECTLY! She's actually probably got about a month of growing room in it. It's SO adorable. B loves it.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Mamas, I know this is your safe place to vent, but please remember that even this thread is subject to moderation and the User Agreement.

User Agreement

Peace to you, and have a great weekend!

Am I dumb? what did we do wrong?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

I have a livejournal and no friends! Well, one friend. A friend is over there and she made post friends only so I had to add an account to see what she was doing (we have known each other since junior high but she lives in the Bay area now so we don't see each other as often). Will you be my friend so I don't look quite as pathetic?







The blogger is just to update family on what the boys are doing as I am too lazy to send out emails anymore..

yes! what is your lj? i'll warn you... my lj is my venting place, it's not always happy sappy.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Am I dumb? what did we do wrong?

Talked about adding each other on the other site that shall not be named? And the fact that one of us had a blog entry on there? Trying to be as specific as possible while being obscure too.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok so it's against the UA to say you have a myspace account? I don't get that. Off to PM annettemarie.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Did she think our vax discussion was on another thread? That was my first thought.

Anyway. We got 6" more snow last night. At least it's not too cold. Roughly 14F, I believe. MIL and FIL came over, FIL shovelled off the roof for me and MIL played with Katie while I plowed the driveway. That was fun. I haven't had a chance to play on the quad since Katie was born.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I actually WISH it would snow here, or at least drop the temp. It's weird going Christmas shopping in 60 degree weather. Mid December in Maryland is not supposed to be t-shirt weather!

I love the snow.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

: did we get into trouble? who done it? ooh we is bad mama-oh-jammas! haahaa gotta re name my blog to that.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Today is the day (gestationally speaking) that Samantha was born. Amazing.

And yes, I am still very much pregnant. Hard to believe he's full term in just under 7 weeks!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah, glad it works! Maggie had it on in her pic but there is no way it would fit her now!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

No one did anything wrong. It was purely a preemptive statement because I hate pulling threads like this where you all are such a support to one another, but there seemed to be some negative conversation about MDC in general and other threads in particular. And posting myspace links are fine as long as the purpose is not to invite people there solely to criticize MDC. I didn't mean to freak anyone out--honest!!--I just figured a gentle reminder of the rules would be better than waiting til things got out of control and then stepping in. If anyone has further concerns, please PM me.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Nevie blows lovely raspberries -- has been for several weeks. I LURVE it so much. Right now she is cooing in her dad's arms while he phones his 'rents. She took mondo nap today, but it was over early enough that I think she'll sleep tonight.

OK... now on to how she FREAKED ME OUT today. I was sitting in a furniture store nursing her (ha!), and as she started to doze off in my arms, suddenly she began twitching. Like her whole body was just shaking -- but rhythmically -- and it lasted a solid 5 - 10 seconds. She didn't lose her latch, and when it was over she kept nursing and then went to sleep just fine. I immediately called my sister, who made me feel better by saying her girl (3 wks younger than Nevie) did that a few days ago, too, as she was drifting off to sleep. Anyone else?

Y'all are a wonderful, dynamic group of ladies. I apologize for my offhand comment that implied anything other than that. thanks for putting up with me!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Megan, Katie did that twitching thing when she was about a week old. Completely freaked me out. I figured she was too hot, she stopped when I took her blanket off.

Katie has been blowing raspberries for a while. I love it. She is currently trying to suck her finger, which will cause my BIL to have a coniption when we see him in a few weeks. I guess his brother sucked his thumb till he was in college. anyway, they freaked out when their 3yo DD still sucked her thumb and made her sleep for a year with special glove things so she couldnt get suction. Honestly, I don't care if my DD sucks her thumb. It'd be a heck of a lot better than the stupid pacifier.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie blows raspberries and makes it part of her conversation. But when we do it back to her, she gets startled or scared.

She is a bit congested







but she seems fine. She slept with us all last night and was fine. Liz also sounded congested so I cleaned both girls' rooms from top to bottom. Changed all linens, washed the curtains, dusted and wiped out the blinds. Also, Liz's room was getting cluttered w toys so I cleaned them up and put them away. Hopefully all this will help.

Its about 60 degrees here today too. Normally its about 1-35 degrees since it can be all over the place here.

Well, its official, DH and I are OUTLAWS. A little background- my parents' best friends youngest daughter met my dh's younger brother thru us. Well to make a long story shorter, they dated, and got married. Well as of Jan 2nd, they are divorced. We used to joke our two families were now legally connected thru the two SILs. We had been sharing holidays with this family for literally 35 years until about 2 or so years ago when some of us moved and the friends moved down to FL permanelty. My parents FL house is near by so they still see them. So we as we found out, are off the friends family xmas card list. All my family received cards from the family except us. My parents, brother and one of the sisters of that family all moved but still got cards! So my SIL gave me one of the sister's new address and I am going to send it like Tues or Wed so it gets there right at xmas and they have no time to send one to me (this is dh's idea since he is technically the outlaw) I always have received cards from this famiy by now. How petty is that? My BIL says the whole thing is petty. At first he tried to defend his soon to be outlaws but then realized, wait a minute 2 of my family members have moved within the last few months and that sister moved too. But they all got cards.

My brother's wife, whom this family always treated like a third class citizen was surprised she got one and I didnt. I can see why my BIL was like dont let the door hit you in the a$$ when she filed for divorce.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Maggie blows raspberries and makes it part of her conversation. But when we do it back to her, she gets startled or scared.

She is a bit congested







but she seems fine. She slept with us all last night and was fine. Liz also sounded congested so I cleaned both girls' rooms from top to bottom. Changed all linens, washed the curtains, dusted and wiped out the blinds. Also, Liz's room was getting cluttered w toys so I cleaned them up and put them away. Hopefully all this will help.

Its about 60 degrees here today too. Normally its about 1-35 degrees since it can be all over the place here.

Well, its official, DH and I are OUTLAWS. A little background- my parents' best friends youngest daughter met my dh's younger brother thru us. Well to make a long story shorter, they dated, and got married. Well as of Jan 2nd, they are divorced. We used to joke our two families were now legally connected thru the two SILs. We had been sharing holidays with this family for literally 35 years until about 2 or so years ago when some of us moved and the friends moved down to FL permanelty. My parents FL house is near by so they still see them. So we as we found out, are off the friends family xmas card list. All my family received cards from the family except us. My parents, brother and one of the sisters of that family all moved but still got cards! So my SIL gave me one of the sister's new address and I am going to send it like Tues or Wed so it gets there right at xmas and they have no time to send one to me (this is dh's idea since he is technically the outlaw) I always have received cards from this famiy by now. How petty is that? My BIL says the whole thing is petty. At first he tried to defend his soon to be outlaws but then realized, wait a minute 2 of my family members have moved within the last few months and that sister moved too. But they all got cards.

My brother's wife, whom this family always treated like a third class citizen was surprised she got one and I didnt. I can see why my BIL was like dont let the door hit you in the a$$ when she filed for divorce.

Wow. Uber petty. Not exactly Christmasy of them, now is it? Sorry hun.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Did anyone else have wicked hip pain while pregnant?

I don't know if it just because I've had back-to-back pregnancies and my body didn't have time to recover, or if it's because Jackson is already bigger than Samantha was and my hips are spreading to accommodate his size, but for some reason, my hips have been KILLING me for the last week or so. If I do any one thing for too long (sit, stand, walk) it is really painful to transition to a new position. And getting out of bed in the middle of the night is excruciating now. Seriously, I started crying Thursday night when I went to feed and change Bubba.

I've been doing yoga to help keep me stretched, I alternate positions frequently so that I don't get "stuck" in any one place, and have been trying to stay limber, but nothing seems to help.

Is this one of those things that will only be cured with delivery?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

korin and paddington, what are your livejournals? will you add me so I can read them?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sarah -- if possible, try to see a Physical Therapist, especially if you can find one who specializes in women's health. Hip pain is REALLY common. I had horrible pain during the 20th - 22nd week, and then for the last 3 or 4 weeks. Mine was "front and center" on the pubic symphysis, though. It's called "Symphisis Pubis Dysfunction" or SPD for short. It's just starting to get some recognition in health circles. It's soooo frustrating.

In lieu of a PT visit, try googling for "pelvic stabilization exercises", like prone foot slides, pelvic tilts, etc. You might be able to find a good routine suited just for your situation. Some PTs/docs recommend a thing called a trochanter belt, which is a girdle-like velcro belt that cinches around your hips. I read a paper about a study in New Zealand with women experiencing hip/pelvic pain in pregnancy, and simply doing stabilization exercises was more effective than the belt.

Also a thing to consider is paying attention to your movements, especially those that involve independent load-bearing for your legs. Keep your knees together when you get in/out of the car, in/out of bed, and just take things slow.

If you don't want to lay on your back to do the stabilization exercises, you can do pelvic tilts while standing with your back to a wall, or while on your hands & knees. There is a GREAT DVD called "Pilates for Pregnancy" with a gal named Lynn Truss out there. If mine wasn't packed up and on a big boat from Oki, I'd send it to you right now. Crap.

Anyway, phew... I love this topic because I wish I'd had more support during pregnancy about it. I definitely will be keeping my eyes open during PT school for these issues!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
korin and paddington, what are your livejournals? will you add me so I can read them?


i pm'd you! korin, i rant too. i have been trying to post the same on there as the other though so you can see the same blog entry i referred to earlier...

sarah, yup, i had hip joint pain with jonah. being pregnant is hard on mama's body...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

reading it now!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

oh yeah, and jonah is doing the raspberry thing...

and it is currently raining and the temperature is 40 degrees.

night!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Sarah -- if possible, try to see a Physical Therapist, especially if you can find one who specializes in women's health. Hip pain is REALLY common. I had horrible pain during the 20th - 22nd week, and then for the last 3 or 4 weeks. Mine was "front and center" on the pubic symphysis, though. It's called "Symphisis Pubis Dysfunction" or SPD for short. It's just starting to get some recognition in health circles. It's soooo frustrating.

In lieu of a PT visit, try googling for "pelvic stabilization exercises", like prone foot slides, pelvic tilts, etc. You might be able to find a good routine suited just for your situation. Some PTs/docs recommend a thing called a trochanter belt, which is a girdle-like velcro belt that cinches around your hips. I read a paper about a study in New Zealand with women experiencing hip/pelvic pain in pregnancy, and simply doing stabilization exercises was more effective than the belt.

Also a thing to consider is paying attention to your movements, especially those that involve independent load-bearing for your legs. Keep your knees together when you get in/out of the car, in/out of bed, and just take things slow.

If you don't want to lay on your back to do the stabilization exercises, you can do pelvic tilts while standing with your back to a wall, or while on your hands & knees. There is a GREAT DVD called "Pilates for Pregnancy" with a gal named Lynn Truss out there. If mine wasn't packed up and on a big boat from Oki, I'd send it to you right now. Crap.

Anyway, phew... I love this topic because I wish I'd had more support during pregnancy about it. I definitely will be keeping my eyes open during PT school for these issues!

Thanks for all the awesome info!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
sarah, yup, i had hip joint pain with jonah. being pregnant is hard on mama's body...









Yeah, I know I'm not the only one, just wasn't sure if anyone had found a good way to deal with it other than actually pushing the baby out.







Which, believe it or not, I'm looking forward to in about 7-10 weeks. I _enjoyed_ labor, even if it did last way the heck too long and started way the heck too early.

Kinda felt like a super hero for having come through it with all my faculties intact (mostly







)

Plus, I really hope this time is a redeeming experience. I want the whole feel-the-baby-crowning-pull-him-up-on-my-chest thing, you know? I'd love to hold a brand new newborn. And get to sing Happy Birthday to him as soon as he's born, instead of 10 hours later through a plastic box. And not let him go, ever.









Brad got home at about 4:30 (he's a bouncer at a bar every Saturday night) and told me that the owner of the bar gave him tickets for us to go to the Baltimore Ravens game tomorrow. The tickets are for the club level, i.e. we get to sit in a sky box to watch the game. I've never been to an NFL game, so it should be fun!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I actually WISH it would snow here, or at least drop the temp. It's weird going Christmas shopping in 60 degree weather. Mid December in Maryland is not supposed to be t-shirt weather!

I love the snow.









Me too, and







: on the snow. I'm NOT supposed to be able to play outside with my son in a t-shirt in December in upstate NY. It's just WRONG.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Today is the day (gestationally speaking) that Samantha was born. Amazing.

And yes, I am still very much pregnant. Hard to believe he's full term in just under 7 weeks!

















yay!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Y'all are a wonderful, dynamic group of ladies. I apologize for my offhand comment that implied anything other than that. thanks for putting up with me!

I completely agree, I just love us.














And Meg, no worries. We're all in this together...even though sometimes we agree to disagree...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I guess his brother sucked his thumb till he was in college. anyway, they freaked out when their 3yo DD still sucked her thumb and made her sleep for a year with special glove things so she couldnt get suction. Honestly, I don't care if my DD sucks her thumb.

My DH is paranoid about the thumb too, cause his oldest brother sucked his until he was at least 11...his bro's got WAY bigger problems than that, though, and I'm pretty sure they're not because of the thumb (but DH is paranoid if our kids do ANYTHING like this bro)...but fortunately, he's relaxed a bit and is no longer spazzing when DD sucks hers. DS was never a thumb sucker.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Well, its official, DH and I are OUTLAWS.

Good grief. Not very Christmas-y is right.....sorry you've got that kind of drama going on.

Re: seatbelts, we are ALL seatbelts, ALL the time. Like Korin, it's practically religion in our family, and in my family of origin.

Kait does lots of raspberries, with and without her tongue involved, so like a 'humming' one, and then a 'pbbbthhhht' kind of one. She babbled "blah blah blah blah" on Friday







, and is doing "ya ya ya ya", "ba ba ba ba", "mmmma mmmmma" and "dah dah dah dah". I love her voice! That was one of the big things I looked forward to with DS, was what his voice would sound like...and I'm so glad I'm hearing DD's sooner than DS's - it felt like I had to wait forever with him!

Peaches were a BIG hit last night. I'm still just doing the pre-chew thing, then letting her either take it off that spoon thingy herself, or grab it off her tray. I'm just giving her little bits of whatever I'm eatign that I think she might like. And she's loving it. Apparently, she's a "chunky consistency" babe just like DS was...no puree consistency for these two.

Oh, and she is loving when I hold her like an airplane above my head, and do press-ups with her - giggles galore!

Got my cards out yesterday!

In other news, my aunt who had her kidney out is doing OK, but we're still not feeling real good about her being around long-term (3 cancer surgeries in 6 years now), so we're going to make a trip out there the weekend after Christmas. And we all know the purpose of the visit. Sigh. One of my biggest "fears" is being all alone on my side of the family...I'm an only child, only granchild (my aunt's daughter died when we were both just toddlers, she had Down's and died during a surgery to close a big hole in her heart, and they never had more children) no real connection with cousins my age on my mom's side, and my dad's side doesn't really stay in touch. We're losing at least 1 person a year from my mom's side, and it's depressing as hell. I mean, I know I have my DH and my kids, but it's really depressing to me to think about my kids not having that wonderful extended family I had in my mom's side for my formative years (even though there weren't a lot of us, we were really close), and selfishly, to not have anyone who really can share my childhood memories with me when I'm older.







: Honestly, this is one big reason I had more then one child. I know there's no guarantee they'll be close when they're older, but at least there's a shot.

oooooooookaaayyyyyy, gotta STOP thinking about that. Ummmm, what's happy that I can end on, instead of that......uhhh, oh yeah - we finally got the leg lamp from "A Christmas Story", and we're the hit of the neighborhood. We've had a couple people stop and photograph the house, and had neighbors say they love it. I was initially a bit dubious about it, but now it makes me smile every time I come down the steps into the living room. My mom is less than thrilled...she can be a real killjoy sometimes. I guess it's not "classy" enough for her. Whatever. I'm lovin' the leg.







: I'll have to see if I can get a pic of it to post here. I saw a little story on Turner Movie Classics last night about a guy who bought the house where "A Christmas Story" was filmed, and he has the lamp too, and they turned the house into a kind of museum, and on opening day there was a line around the block to get in. Gotta love that movie.

Take care, ladies!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Brad got home at about 4:30 (he's a bouncer at a bar every Saturday night) and told me that the owner of the bar gave him tickets for us to go to the Baltimore Ravens game tomorrow. The tickets are for the club level, i.e. we get to sit in a sky box to watch the game. I've never been to an NFL game, so it should be fun!!









NICE! Enjoy!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I completely agree, I just love us.














And Meg, no worries. We're all in this together...even though sometimes we agree to disagree...

ITA!

Quote:

Oh, and she is loving when I hold her like an airplane above my head, and do press-ups with her - giggles galore!
Sam loves that too.







She gets the biggest grin on her face, and pulls both fists in to cover her mouth while she squeals and giggles. I could eat that cute up with a spoon.

Quote:

Got my cards out yesterday!
Woohoo! Just so's you all know, I think we're going to be sending ours out after Christmas. The nits threw us off track for getting them out, as we've been unable to take a picture of the girls since their heads are all greasy from Vaseline. Hopefully Friday I can get all three girls clean and dressed up and in front of the tree at the same time.









Quote:

In other news, my aunt who had her kidney out is doing OK, but we're still not feeling real good about her being around long-term (3 cancer surgeries in 6 years now), so we're going to make a trip out there the weekend after Christmas. And we all know the purpose of the visit.








That's so rough. My family went through a similar patch for several years where every January we lost a member of the family (except it was spread between my mom's and dad's sides...and my dad doesn't have that much family to begin with! It's had a residual effect in that my sister and I both still hold our breath with the phone rings in January. And naturally, that's when my mom's biopsy is being done. But she's not telling my sister the results until February, which I think is a good idea. Sis asked her to reschedule, but mom can't, so it's one of those what-you-don't-know-can't-hurt-you things.

Quote:

oooooooookaaayyyyyy, gotta STOP thinking about that. Ummmm, what's happy that I can end on, instead of that......uhhh, oh yeah - we finally got the leg lamp from "A Christmas Story", and we're the hit of the neighborhood. We've had a couple people stop and photograph the house, and had neighbors say they love it. I was initially a bit dubious about it, but now it makes me smile every time I come down the steps into the living room. My mom is less than thrilled...she can be a real killjoy sometimes. I guess it's not "classy" enough for her. Whatever. I'm lovin' the leg.







: I'll have to see if I can get a pic of it to post here. I saw a little story on Turner Movie Classics last night about a guy who bought the house where "A Christmas Story" was filmed, and he has the lamp too, and they turned the house into a kind of museum, and on opening day there was a line around the block to get in. Gotta love that movie.
That is AWESOME. I would love to see a picture.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone have an organic crib mattress they like? I was looking at Naturepedic. I emailed them, and they offered me free shipping and seem really nice. We're going to get an IKEA crib (the one that matches her changing table and also converts to a toddler bed) and sidecar it, but I want to be picky about the mattress since we're saving on the crib.

My mom's gone, ahhhhh.

H. had some banana yesterday. Really enjoyed mushing it around and picking up slimy pieces. Consumed some, then barfed a little. Doh.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh yeah, I had hip pain during pregnancy, and it turned out to be caused by my SI joint being out of alignment. Chiropractic adjustment fixed that, and thus the hip pain.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh yeah, I had hip pain during pregnancy, and it turned out to be caused by my SI joint being out of alignment. Chiropractic adjustment fixed that, and thus the hip pain.

Oooh... lovely! I'm having sciatic troubles in my right leg, so might look into that. Still a good idea to get on board with stabilization exercises, since that will *keep* the alignment together once it's fixed.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

OWE THE HIP PAIN!!!! I remember that, mine still lingers if i'm on the floor sitting for more than 10 min or so, Thanks for the info meg i'll be putting that to use.

I gave olivia some smashed bananna and she did not like it she kept making the yack face,they were super ripe maybe to strong.

We are having our anual friends holiday party tonight







and some of our friends are a little







: . I'm making spinich and fetta stuffed mushrooms, fudge,lemmon cake and spiced cider









A 3 y/o on fruitloops














I love fruit loops







:

I am called the car seat natzi at school,If you want to talk car seat safty ratings i'm your girl. I have seen just about every type of car seat in a majior crash,and the only thing I have to point out is if your gonna fork out $$$ for a seat,what's the piont if your not gonna use it right!!!! seat safty is my boiling point.






























Gotta go to the store to get all the stuff i forgot..


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

no food yet here.
still all recovering from the big sick.
chiro care for hip pain. i







treating preggos! i would type more, but am pumping.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmm...still no teeth here.

No food either, but we have been trying little fingertips of food. He is sooo not interested.

I love my chiropractor.

My hips were terrible with pregnancy...seem to be better now.

My kids are always buckled, although my 11 year old might unbuckle for a second to get something one of the babies dropped....We have moderate priced carseats and are very happy with them.

William also LOOOVES the airplane thing....laughs so hard he drools all over my face!!

We had our neighborhood party last night, it was a lot of fun. The kids were all great, very well behaved! Santa left a sack of toys on the front porch for all the kids, they were THRILLED. The person who got my pollyanna gift was not thrilled though, it was a $25 gift card to Cold Stone Creamery (yummm) but she commented to someone else "What am I going to do with $25 worth of ice cream??" Ummm...take your kids and enjoy??? I thought it was a good idea....I think she was looking more for an adult only gift, but you can use a bit at a time if you want a treat for just the parents....oh well, can't please everyone...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Caroline, $25 to Coldstone Creamery sounds like the best thing ever! People! That's one thing I miss on my no dairy regime.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Alright, off to the post office.









AWESOME!!! Can't wait!! Is it wrong for me to eat a dozen sin sticks by myself the first day I get them
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
My husband won't let me put my real name on here (he is a special forces cop) but if you want my myspace, just pm me and I will give it to you...

Now I get it, thanks for clarifying. Added you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I haven't ever taken her out while moving. once, I unlatched as we pulled up to the house... but I just pull over. I grew up in a house (car) where you NEVER under any circumstance were allowed to take your seatbelt off. EVER. Its like religion or something. So no matter what the laws were, I wouldn't choose to do it







If someone else did it, whoa boy, helen, you think kicking the car is losing it? um. sheeeeeeeeeet girl, I would do far worse.








:

So we are officially the house of sick. all three of us have a nasty cold. Ruby's cough is so sad, and wet







and her snotty nose is just pathetic. It's killing me. I even tried the bulb sucker on her, but it didn't help. Of course this has made sleep EVEN MORE FUN! But at least this morning she woke up witha nose issue at 6:30 and has stayed awake so maybe we'll get back on a decent schedule. Ryan went downstairs to sleep some more and she and I are hanging out in the bed, I'm hoping for a long morning nap







and soon.

Never taken any of the kids out of the seat!! NOOOOO Dice! My parents were Huge Seat Belt Advocates and they have saved me in a few really bad accidents (I was hit by a drunk driver, yikes!) Now I feel guilty about getting out of my seatbelt/seat for any reason. I know better. Pulling over is alot safer, eventhough it delays the trip and who ever said "thats parenting, was right.

Sad you guys are feeling yuck!







J.C's got a yucky wet sounding cough too. Not hugely stuffy, but sleep has gone to crap! Im sooo tired! :yawning:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Come to think of it, the only furniture i've ever bought at Ikea was some overstuffed chairs, and after 6 years they are still in decent condition, (despite the cats shredding them) But i do have an awesome cheese grater!

Me and a roommate bought a couch (wooden slats and some cushions that you put together yourself)







once and it lasted the entire time we lived together.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Back form the post office.









Kelly, Heather, Amy and Caroline, you all have e-mail.









: Thank You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Beautifully put. I learn a lot from different views as well, so I actually like discussing those controversial topics. Ultimately, the decision you make is as Amy said, based on what is right for your family and your own situation.

I'm somewhere in the middle... But yes, see response above. I actually don't think anyone is trying to force a belief on another, just telling their own, which yeah, the may be different. Life shapes everyone differently....

You know those little plastic flappy things that cover the horns? The part that is in the bottle? Replace them. They get kind of worn out after a few months and when you replace them, you should be able to get your good suction back. And we freeze all of our overage. I'll use it when I start to pump less to supplement J while he gets used to taking less with the dcp...if he ever starts to eat the solids....I think if you are still stimulating with the pump, it should be okay that you aren't getting much in the bottles, but change those flaps...

About differnt views and being in the middle









And about the little flaps on the pump, I never knew that!! My suction is turned up all the way and its not as "sucky" as it used to be. Thanks so much! good to know. Can you buy those at BRUS where they sell the Medela stuff or do you need to buy online?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Hi everyone!

Anyone else's baby struggling to blow raspberries? Its too funny.

J.C blows raspberries all the time!! Too Cute!! I have a pic of him doing it. I'll have to find it and post







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 

Y'all are a wonderful, dynamic group of ladies. I apologize for my offhand comment that implied anything other than that. thanks for putting up with me!

Right back at ya babe!







: No apology needed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Did anyone else have wicked hip pain while pregnant?

Yes, and







Man that hurt!! It was much less this time with J.C but we had a bought a Tempurpedic mattress in between Carson and this pregnancy and ooohhh it felt so much better!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Me too, and







: on the snow. I'm NOT supposed to be able to play outside with my son in a t-shirt in December in upstate NY. It's just WRONG.







:

In other news, my aunt who had her kidney out is doing OK, but we're still not feeling real good about her being around long-term (3 cancer surgeries in 6 years now), so we're going to make a trip out there the weekend after Christmas. And we all know the purpose of the visit. Sigh. One of my biggest "fears" is being all alone on my side of the family...I'm an only child, only granchild (my aunt's daughter died when we were both just toddlers, she had Down's and died during a surgery to close a big hole in her heart, and they never had more children) no real connection with cousins my age on my mom's side, and my dad's side doesn't really stay in touch. We're losing at least 1 person a year from my mom's side, and it's depressing as hell. I mean, I know I have my DH and my kids, but it's really depressing to me to think about my kids not having that wonderful extended family I had in my mom's side for my formative years (even though there weren't a lot of us, we were really close), and selfishly, to not have anyone who really can share my childhood memories with me when I'm older.







: Honestly, this is one big reason I had more then one child. I know there's no guarantee they'll be close when they're older, but at least there's a shot.

oooooooookaaayyyyyy, gotta STOP thinking about that. Ummmm, what's happy that I can end on, instead of that......uhhh, oh yeah - we finally got the leg lamp from "A Christmas Story", and we're the hit of the neighborhood. We've had a couple people stop and photograph the house, and had neighbors say they love it. I was initially a bit dubious about it, but now it makes me smile every time I come down the steps into the living room. My mom is less than thrilled...she can be a real killjoy sometimes. I guess it's not "classy" enough for her. Whatever. I'm lovin' the leg.







: I'll have to see if I can get a pic of it to post here. I saw a little story on Turner Movie Classics last night about a guy who bought the house where "A Christmas Story" was filmed, and he has the lamp too, and they turned the house into a kind of museum, and on opening day there was a line around the block to get in. Gotta love that movie.

Take care, ladies!

Ok, what is up with the weather? Normally in 40's to 50's at this time of year. Yesterday it was mid 70's!!! WTF!
















about the family situation.

And love "Christmas Story" and LOVE the leg lamp! Thats so awesome that you guys have one!! Jasn saw them in an advertisement at Rite Aid for around 20 buckaroos. They were table lamp size. But they were sold out all over...man I want one!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 

We had our neighborhood party last night, it was a lot of fun. The kids were all great, very well behaved! Santa left a sack of toys on the front porch for all the kids, they were THRILLED. The person who got my pollyanna gift was not thrilled though, it was a $25 gift card to Cold Stone Creamery (yummm) but she commented to someone else "What am I going to do with $25 worth of ice cream??" Ummm...take your kids and enjoy??? I thought it was a good idea....I think she was looking more for an adult only gift, but you can use a bit at a time if you want a treat for just the parents....oh well, can't please everyone...

Man, I'd love a gift like that!!! Some People!







Party Pooper! On the Ice cream issue, I think J.C's having some dairy issues. Kinda leaving out the dairy to see if it is really that. And I LOVE Ice cream and Cheese!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I would be excited about the Coldstone Gift Cert. too.







:

Katie has tried avocados, pears and last night some sweet potato. I also tried giving her some jarred bananas and she wasn't having that. She liked the potato better than the pears, but the avocado is her favorite.

I found out last night that my DH is coming home 3 days earlier than we expected. Yay, but now I feel like I'm so far behind. We're planning on heading south almost as soon as he gets home, so I need to have everything ready to go before then. We still haven't decided where we're spending Christmas.









I do enjoy the snow, very much. I don't, however, enjoy being stuck in my house because I can't get my car out of the driveway. My car isn't heavy enough to do well in any substantial snow, I can handle 2 or 3 inches, but 6 is way too much. And my truck, which is amazing in the snow because of its' weight, doesn't start. So I really hope for no snow while DH is gone.







But yea, I grew up just south of Portland, so having a white Christmas was rare indeed. Right now the snow in my yard is higher than my knees. Here is a picture of the most snow I remember us getting when I was a kid.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

I will never catch up! The ickies that have been going through the house caught up w/ me Fri. ugh. Feeling better, but have a monster headache.

I'm trying to finish up shopping for Evie, I wanted to get her some of those little booties that are like robeez on the bottom, but are knitted and have wool inside...BUT I don't remember the website and can't find it. Does anybody know what I'm talking about and could repost the site?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies.









Hey, I finally got around to making a poncho for Kait - it could NOT have been simpler. A yard of fleece, which is enough to probably make 3 of these things, and a pair of scissors. Doesn't get much easier than that. I just cut a square the size I wanted it, folded it in quarters and cut an arc out -I made the arc really teeny to begin with, cause it will be 4times the size when you unfold it. Made the hole just big enough to slip over her head, and viola - done. The edges aren't finished, but for my purposes, it's fine - it's just to protect her when we're going from house to car. I ended up picking a pretty funky fabric cause I didn't like any of the solids they had out, and all the other patterns were licensed characters or unattractive to me. I think it's growing on me, though. Soooo, anyway - just thought I'd mention it to the other mamas who were thinking of ponchos, too (and any mamas who are thinking of adding them to their business














) Here's a couple shots:

1

2

Not a real flattering picture of DD, but I took it more for effect than anything else.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

nice poncho!! the pattern is enough to give me a seizure... but i love bright stuff like that!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Thanks for the well wishes, ladies.









Hey, I finally got around to making a poncho for Kait - it could NOT have been simpler. A yard of fleece, which is enough to probably make 3 of these things, and a pair of scissors. Doesn't get much easier than that. I just cut a square the size I wanted it, folded it in quarters and cut an arc out -I made the arc really teeny to begin with, cause it will be 4times the size when you unfold it. Made the hole just big enough to slip over her head, and viola - done. The edges aren't finished, but for my purposes, it's fine - it's just to protect her when we're going from house to car. I ended up picking a pretty funky fabric cause I didn't like any of the solids they had out, and all the other patterns were licensed characters or unattractive to me. I think it's growing on me, though. Soooo, anyway - just thought I'd mention it to the other mamas who were thinking of ponchos, too (and any mamas who are thinking of adding them to their business














) Here's a couple shots:

1

2

Not a real flattering picture of DD, but I took it more for effect than anything else.


So cute, and I love that chubbo picture!!

Can boys wear ponchos??


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

MEg- you beat me to it for the PT thing. BTW, do you want to come work at one of DH's clinics when you're out? They have 2 womens health pts on staff and there is always room for more! My dh is a OCS with an orthopedic speciality.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
nice poncho!! the pattern is enough to give me a seizure... but i love bright stuff like that!!

















- I know, I can't look at her while I'm walking or I get nauseous...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
So cute, and I love that chubbo picture!!

Can boys wear ponchos??

I don't see why not...

You know, now that I see how easy this was, I just might go back and dig through the fabric pile and see if I find any solids I like for her...


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Amy -- thanks for the advance offer! Let me graduate first and we'll see... ;-) That's one thing that I'm excited about w/ this new career: mega-huge job opportunities.

heather -- groovy poncho! I like polka dots. I knitted one for Nevie by knitting two rectangles (30 stitches by 15" or so), then binding the ends together in a double "L". Kind of hard to explain. Then I crocheted trim on to the bottom and neckline. Felt very crafty. It's kind of ugly, but she doesn't know it









Nevie's tried avocado (mixed reaction) and I gave her the heel from loaf of bread the other night -- mostly so that I could get some peace and eat my OWN dinner! The bread seemed to be a hit! Dan gave her pieces of apple, though, without me around -- I could have smacked him. He will not be doing THAT again anytime soon, 'though he still doesn't see what the BFD is.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We need to come up w something in the Spring for the frosted.

Maggie loves the heels of bread. I take the innards out and freeze the heels for her.

For all of you with a child > than 3 years of age- If I had a quarter for everytime my dd says WHY??? in a day, she could go to harvard on it by next spring. I feel bad because the other night I said- Liz its after 7pm Mommy cant answer any more questions!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


no food yet here.
still all recovering from the big sick.
chiro care for hip pain. i







treating preggos! i would type more, but am pumping.


Well them you should move closer to me.







You know you wanna live near DC/Baltimore. Come on over!!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caroline248*


We had our neighborhood party last night, it was a lot of fun. The kids were all great, very well behaved! Santa left a sack of toys on the front porch for all the kids, they were THRILLED. The person who got my pollyanna gift was not thrilled though, it was a $25 gift card to Cold Stone Creamery (yummm) but she commented to someone else "What am I going to do with $25 worth of ice cream??" Ummm...take your kids and enjoy??? I thought it was a good idea....I think she was looking more for an adult only gift, but you can use a bit at a time if you want a treat for just the parents....oh well, can't please everyone...


That is an AWESOME present. I would totally take the kiddos for ice cream! And it's not like you have to spend all $25 at once. You could get yourself a yummy after work treat or something. Some people.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies*


AWESOME!!! Can't wait!! Is it wrong for me to eat a dozen sin sticks by myself the first day I get them

















Absolutely not!

Quote:



And about the little flaps on the pump, I never knew that!! My suction is turned up all the way and its not as "sucky" as it used to be. Thanks so much! good to know. Can you buy those at BRUS where they sell the Medela stuff or do you need to buy online?


I just ordered mine online, although you might be able to get 'em at BRUS now that I think about it. Definitely check!

Quote:



Yes, and







Man that hurt!! It was much less this time with J.C but we had a bought a Tempurpedic mattress in between Carson and this pregnancy and ooohhh it felt so much better!


We have an amazing mattress, so I don't think that's the problem. I'm going to make an appointment with a chiro for the new year, and hopefully that'll tide me over for the duration of the pregnancy.

And I'll work on staying aligned properly, Megan, I promise.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *katiejon1*


I'm trying to finish up shopping for Evie, I wanted to get her some of those little booties that are like robeez on the bottom, but are knitted and have wool inside...BUT I don't remember the website and can't find it. Does anybody know what I'm talking about and could repost the site?


You mean these?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


Hey, I finally got around to making a poncho for Kait - it could NOT have been simpler. A yard of fleece, which is enough to probably make 3 of these things, and a pair of scissors. Doesn't get much easier than that. I just cut a square the size I wanted it, folded it in quarters and cut an arc out -I made the arc really teeny to begin with, cause it will be 4times the size when you unfold it. Made the hole just big enough to slip over her head, and viola - done. The edges aren't finished, but for my purposes, it's fine - it's just to protect her when we're going from house to car. I ended up picking a pretty funky fabric cause I didn't like any of the solids they had out, and all the other patterns were licensed characters or unattractive to me. I think it's growing on me, though. Soooo, anyway - just thought I'd mention it to the other mamas who were thinking of ponchos, too (and any mamas who are thinking of adding them to their business














) Here's a couple shots:


Your subtlety is astounding, my dear. Kind of like a MAC truck.








And holy crap that's seizure inducing! I like the fabric though, actually. Very funky.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


nice poncho!! the pattern is enough to give me a seizure... but i love bright stuff like that!!










Yeah, what she said.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caroline248*


Can boys wear ponchos??


Absolutely! You want I should find some fabric with footballs on it?







That'll work, right?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amys1st*


We need to come up w something in the Spring for the frosted.

For all of you with a child > than 3 years of age- If I had a quarter for everytime my dd says WHY??? in a day, she could go to harvard on it by next spring. I feel bad because the other night I said- Liz its after 7pm Mommy cant answer any more questions!!


Hmm....how 'bout "bulbed" "planted" "plucked" "sewn". Alright, apparently I need to spend some alone time with B. I lost myself after plucked.







:

I usually turn the "why why why"s back on them. I ask Sydney why SHE thinks something is the way it is. It usually stops her long enough to make her think about what she's saying. She just gets distracted sometimes. It's MUCH easier to have someone else answer all the questions, after all.







Hope Liz likes Harvard!









We had SO much fun today! I woke B up around 8 (I'd been up since 3am







: ) and we got on the road by 9, stopped and got our tickets, and then made it in to the city. We managed to find parking two blocks from the stadium for HALF what the major lots were charging, and our car didn't get stolen!







Made our way in, had some lunch in the clubhouse (very fru-fru and loverly) and then went out to our seats to watch the game. Cried at the intro (seriously, what kind of person cried when the players are being announced?! Oh, right, a pregnant hormonal one!) and when we sat down I noticed B had tears in his eyes too.







Samantha slept for the first 30 or so minutes of the game, and then napped again in the third quarter for about 30 minutes. She of course charmed everyone around us with her amazing good baby abilities. Seriously, that baby could charm a ravenous wildebeast if it came down to it.

One funny thing though is that when we were going through the security gates at the entrance to the stadium, B had the diaper bag and I had the baby, and we had to go in separate lines because the security involved frisking, which had to be done by same-sex guards. Apparently, you are not allowed to bring a diaper bag in to Ravens Stadium unless you are carrying a baby. Luckily there was NO ONE else in line, and the guards actually laughed when B called over for me to toss the baby across the lanes so that he could prove she went with the bag. The guard took one look at her and said, "Yeah, she's your kid, go on in."







Thank goodness for strong genes!

So anyway, totally exhausted, and going to bed soon to stop the BH ctxns I'm having.

Oh, and the nits are back. The girls haven't been at our house for 5 days, were nit free when we sent them back to biomom, and we told her that the only way we'd heard to keep them at bay was to use hairspray on their hair, which she refused to do, and they have nits again. Seriously, if that woman says one word about my poor housekeeping skills, I may have to hurt her. Seriously, she's several UA Violations, all rolled in to one.









I think it's time to shave them and whip out the kerosene.







They would be adorable bald.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Your subtlety is astounding, my dear. Kind of like a MAC truck.







And holy crap that's seizure inducing! I like the fabric though, actually. Very funky.









I have a gift, what can I say.....







- and yes, it is quite seizure inducing fabric.

I'm so glad you had a great time at the game, but SO SORRY about the !*&^@%!&^ nits.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Caroline, $25 to Coldstone Creamery sounds like the best thing ever! People! That's one thing I miss on my no dairy regime.









I have to cut dairy too.







: So far I can do it with some moderation (can't have milk, can't have ice cream, small amounts of cheese....) I'm hoping it doesn't get any worse...


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Here's our family Christmas photo.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
And about the little flaps on the pump, I never knew that!! My suction is turned up all the way and its not as "sucky" as it used to be. Thanks so much! good to know. Can you buy those at BRUS where they sell the Medela stuff or do you need to buy online?

Ok, what is up with the weather? Normally in 40's to 50's at this time of year. Yesterday it was mid 70's!!! WTF!










I bought them on-line but I am sure you can probably find them where they sell medula parts... gotta look for more soon myself...

We were at 50 today... yup, desert...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Here it is, in all its glory, next to the Christmas tree.

Our "Major Award" It said fragile on the box, it MUST be Italian!

If you've never seen the movie, this is NOT going to make sense at all.







If you've never seen the movie, you NEED to.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Caroline~ I would love that gift certificate and sent one to my cousin last year (who is only 23 and doesn't have kids) and was her favorite cousin for the rest of the year









Jonah had a bit of flan today







: I'm terrible, I know...Only taking bites here and there but still offering to him... J can't do chunks. No matter how small he gags....

Sorry about your aunt Heather. I lost one a couple months ago... And another had brain surgery a few years back and now is a two yr old. It's rough when you get to an age that all the fixtures in your life seem to be coming down...









Sarah~glad you had agreat time at the game... And so sorry about those energizer bunny nits!

Stacy, you are a very handsome family.... too cute...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah- Biomom not only needs to use the hairspray, but also go thru her house and treat the nits. Plastic bag things for days etc. Only way to get them out for good. Obvious that is where its coming from.

Oh and being an outlaw. I thinks it more funny than anything. Not surprised that family would do something like that. They are a bit cliqueish with one another. I think my family is really their only "friends". I remember at a party several years ago at my brother's home, they all sat in a row and didnt speak to anyone. Weird. Oh well, I fell bad for my soon to be ex SIL who I have known since she was born. I think her mother egged her on to get a divorce. She turned some sort of problematic things into full blown issues. Of course her dd told her stuff but it goes on and on.

I keep our families out of our marriage. ITs no ones business anyhow and if I have issues, I bring them right to Bob and we solve them and vice versa. I think if you have an open line of communication between each other its easier and makes you happy. I dont think they had that.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Here's our family Christmas photo.

oh that look on Alex's face! I want to gobble him up







very cute Stacy!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Our "Major Award"









: laughup

dyeing playsilks for Christmas - i love using them for "wrapping paper"


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
oh that look on Alex's face! I want to gobble him up







very cute Stacy!

Hear, hear. Y'all are one deep gene pool







Is your husband still in the Navy, Stacy? My first boyfriend (the rascal!) went to Annapolis, so I've got residual soft spot(s) for men in choker whites. Oh, lordy. Thank GOD the Air Force didn't have such good-looking uniforms! That would have been a tough test for my willpower









Nevie was kissing herself in the mirror just now. Oh. My. God. It was HILARIOUS. She had all of us -- my parents, Dan and me -- in hysterics. Funny kid!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
residual soft spot(s) for men in choker whites

ha! me too, another mama with a hs boyfriend who did annapolis...i ended up marrying army/air force though (air force was nat'l guard)


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I might be alone here.. but I've NEVER had a thing for a guy in uniform. I'm a non-uniformist.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here is a picture of the most snow I remember us getting when I was a kid.

Such a cute pic!! Love the snow man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

Not a real flattering picture of DD, but I took it more for effect than anything else.

Cute Poncho, love the print







Not Flattering??! Are you kidding me, I love those chins!! Just like J.C's









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We need to come up w something in the Spring for the frosted.

Maggie loves the heels of bread. I take the innards out and freeze the heels for her.

For all of you with a child > than 3 years of age- If I had a quarter for everytime my dd says WHY??? in a day, she could go to harvard on it by next spring. I feel bad because the other night I said- Liz its after 7pm Mommy cant answer any more questions!!

I like "pollenated" for spring









There are somedays that I love how curious Kya is and then there are the days where I can only answer so many questions in a 5 min. period!! I actually answered one of her questions the other day with "Because I said so" I swore I would never say that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

I think it's time to shave them and whip out the kerosene.







They would be adorable bald.

I'm so glad y'all had a great time! So sorry the nits are back







: But the girls could pull off the bald head, look at Sinead O'Conner or Demi Moore







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







I have to cut dairy too.







: So far I can do it with some moderation (can't have milk, can't have ice cream, small amounts of cheese....) I'm hoping it doesn't get any worse...

Me too







I can leave milk alone, no problem. But I LOVE cheese! And who doesn't like ice cream!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Here's our family Christmas photo.

Too cute!! What a handsome family







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I might be alone here.. but I've NEVER had a thing for a guy in uniform. I'm a non-uniformist.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ugh. WHY WHY WHY wont she sleep? She was OUT at 7:15.. and now it's 9:30 and she's up there fighting sleep. Ryan is rocking and what not. and SHE WON'T SLEEP. This has been going on for a few weeks. I'm trying to convince myself its a developmental stage. Right? it'll pass, and she'll go back to her 8-8 schedule of nightitme sleep, waking to eat as needed. This up till 11PM thinking it's playtime is driving me crazy. I NEED that couple of hours in the evening to decompress. Ugh. I'm so frustrated. We have a nighttime routine. Bath, books, rock/ nurse sleep. then.. her routine is.. wake up and PLAY! Wah!!!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Korin. I think we're on the downswing of the same thing. Katie was crazy for a couple weeks with no sleeping. DH would stay up with her until 2 and then they would come to bed, and I would get up with her at 9. She had been sleeping 9 to 9. Her naps then were still great. Her naps now are crap, but her night time sleep is slowly getting better. I'm actually getting things done now and feeling a lot better about it.

Of course, i'm not sure how much of that is to do with DH being gone and having that much more room to move in the bed.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ugh. WHY WHY WHY wont she sleep? She was OUT at 7:15.. and now it's 9:30 and she's up there fighting sleep. Ryan is rocking and what not. and SHE WON'T SLEEP. This has been going on for a few weeks. I'm trying to convince myself its a developmental stage. Right? it'll pass, and she'll go back to her 8-8 schedule of nightitme sleep, waking to eat as needed. This up till 11PM thinking it's playtime is driving me crazy. I NEED that couple of hours in the evening to decompress. Ugh. I'm so frustrated. We have a nighttime routine. Bath, books, rock/ nurse sleep. then.. her routine is.. wake up and PLAY! Wah!!!!

I think we're heading there ourselves. It's flippin' 10pm now and arrrgh. Oh well -- no big loss, as Dan and I have just been brainstorming projects for the house and don't have to get up at any specific time in the morning.

"Non-uniformist." Heh heh heh. That's punny


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Anybody else watching the survivor finale? Okay, Ozzy and Jonathan do not look anything like they did on the show.

I've never been a fan of uniforms either. Except now when my DH is wearing his coveralls for work.







But I think that has more to do with the guy in them than the actual coveralls.

We're heading south soon. Whee! Get to see my side of the family again. Sometime next week I'll be in Portland. And twitching because of the population jump.







There are as many people within 30 miles of Portland city center as there are in all of Alberta. _*twitch*_


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

You mean these?

Oh, and the nits are back. The girls haven't been at our house for 5 days, were nit free when we sent them back to biomom, and we told her that the only way we'd heard to keep them at bay was to use hairspray on their hair, which she refused to do, and they have nits again. Seriously, if that woman says one word about my poor housekeeping skills, I may have to hurt her. Seriously, she's several UA Violations, all rolled in to one.









I think it's time to shave them and whip out the kerosene.







They would be adorable bald.

YES!!! Thank you! That's exactly what I was looking for, but I was never going to find them!









I'm glad you all had a good time at the game, it sounds like fun!

AAHHHH on the nits. I'm sorry they are back.







Poor girlies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Here's our family Christmas photo.

Adorable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Here it is, in all its glory, next to the Christmas tree.
Our "Major Award" It said fragile on the box, it MUST be Italian!

If you've never seen the movie, this is NOT going to make sense at all.







If you've never seen the movie, you NEED to.

laughup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ugh. WHY WHY WHY wont she sleep? She was OUT at 7:15.. and now it's 9:30 and she's up there fighting sleep. Ryan is rocking and what not. and SHE WON'T SLEEP. This has been going on for a few weeks. I'm trying to convince myself its a developmental stage. Right? it'll pass, and she'll go back to her 8-8 schedule of nightitme sleep, waking to eat as needed. This up till 11PM thinking it's playtime is driving me crazy. I NEED that couple of hours in the evening to decompress. Ugh. I'm so frustrated. We have a nighttime routine. Bath, books, rock/ nurse sleep. then.. her routine is.. wake up and PLAY! Wah!!!!

You can count us in too. Evie was a wonderful sleeper for all of a month. Now, she's starting to get better, but I just wish she could stretch it a little more.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ugh. WHY WHY WHY wont she sleep? She was OUT at 7:15.. and now it's 9:30 and she's up there fighting sleep. Ryan is rocking and what not. and SHE WON'T SLEEP. This has been going on for a few weeks. I'm trying to convince myself its a developmental stage. Right? it'll pass, and she'll go back to her 8-8 schedule of nightitme sleep, waking to eat as needed. This up till 11PM thinking it's playtime is driving me crazy. I NEED that couple of hours in the evening to decompress. Ugh. I'm so frustrated. We have a nighttime routine. Bath, books, rock/ nurse sleep. then.. her routine is.. wake up and PLAY! Wah!!!!









. I forgot to ask you the other day, is she awake and happy, or awake and grumpy? if you want to chat, just let me know when you're online and I have a couple more ideas.....as I said before, I promise it will get better, just probably not on the time table you'd prefer.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I might be alone here.. but I've NEVER had a thing for a guy in uniform. I'm a non-uniformist.









But what about the UPS man? Brown shorts...boom chicka boom!
Totally kidding, and right there with you. Although there is a very cute traffic cop who works downtown.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
But what about the UPS man? Brown shorts...boom chicka boom!
Totally kidding, and right there with you. Although there is a very cute traffic cop who works downtown.

Mmmmmmmmm, UPS man.........


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Here's our family Christmas photo.

Beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Here it is, in all its glory, next to the Christmas tree.

Our "Major Award" It said fragile on the box, it MUST be Italian!

If you've never seen the movie, this is NOT going to make sense at all.







If you've never seen the movie, you NEED to.

That is the awesomest thing ever!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Sarah- Biomom not only needs to use the hairspray, but also go thru her house and treat the nits. Plastic bag things for days etc. Only way to get them out for good. Obvious that is where its coming from.

She says she's done all of that. She vacuums every day, washes their bedding every day, and had all of their stuffed animals and other toys in bags for two weeks after spraying all of them. Of course, she also insists on bathing the girls and washing their hair every day, which is a big no-no, as nits LOVE super clean hair. She sees it as a negative reflection of her parenting if the girls aren't bathed every single day, even in the winter. And then wonders why Sydney breaks out and Victoria has wicked bad dry skin. Hmm.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I might be alone here.. but I've NEVER had a thing for a guy in uniform. I'm a non-uniformist.









I don't for most guys, but the old pics of Brad in his dress blues...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ugh. WHY WHY WHY wont she sleep? She was OUT at 7:15.. and now it's 9:30 and she's up there fighting sleep. Ryan is rocking and what not. and SHE WON'T SLEEP. This has been going on for a few weeks. I'm trying to convince myself its a developmental stage. Right? it'll pass, and she'll go back to her 8-8 schedule of nightitme sleep, waking to eat as needed. This up till 11PM thinking it's playtime is driving me crazy. I NEED that couple of hours in the evening to decompress. Ugh. I'm so frustrated. We have a nighttime routine. Bath, books, rock/ nurse sleep. then.. her routine is.. wake up and PLAY! Wah!!!!

Sam went for a good three months there where she stayed up until midnight, woke up every two hours and then got up for the day at 7am.







: It was NOT.COOL. The two months prior to that she was up every 2 hours around the clock, as she still technically shoulda been in utero, and then the month after the midnight thing she flipped her days and nights. It has only been in the last 2 months (minus the week dealing with her mega-cold) that her sleep has stabilized and I can now count on roughly 12 hour nights with one wakeup. Last night she went to bed at 8, woke up at 5, and just woke up now, and 8:45. And she's talking to herself, so I should go get her.







Hang in there, sweetie. It's exhausting, this baby thing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Anybody else watching the survivor finale? Okay, Ozzy and Jonathan do not look anything like they did on the show.

I've never been a fan of uniforms either. Except now when my DH is wearing his coveralls for work.







But I think that has more to do with the guy in them than the actual coveralls.

We're heading south soon. Whee! Get to see my side of the family again. Sometime next week I'll be in Portland. And twitching because of the population jump.







There are as many people within 30 miles of Portland city center as there are in all of Alberta. _*twitch*_

We're gonna watch the finale together tonight when B gets home. Yay for DVR!

And as for your trip south...I'm shipping January 2.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
But what about the UPS man? Brown shorts...boom chicka boom!
Totally kidding, and right there with you. Although there is a very cute traffic cop who works downtown.

The UPS man totally does it for me. Oh baby, oh baby.









Have another 12 batches of sticks to make today, and need to make 18 dozen cookies for B to give to clients as gifts. And I get to use the cookie press, which I'm actually really excited about.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I might be alone here.. but I've NEVER had a thing for a guy in uniform. I'm a non-uniformist.









Hmmm... not the biggest on uniforms. Actually though, I'll admit, I have a type.... We call it the "skinny white boys with dark hair" type







: And I had it before my husband. So, yeah me for finding my type!







A few years ago a bunch of us girls were sitting around a computer at work, googling all the guys we thought were cute. My list included Pierce Brosnan (used to adore Remingington Steele), Brad Paisley, Antonio Sabato Jr... And I didn't even realize that all of my guys looked alike until one of my co-workers, said, "Look! Don't you like anyone who isn't a "skinny white boy with dark hair?". Um, Tyson Beckford is cute too?







Mix them with a little bit of asian and I am in piggy heaven....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
There are somedays that I love how curious Kya is and then there are the days where I can only answer so many questions in a 5 min. period!! I actually answered one of her questions the other day with "Because I said so" I swore I would never say that.









I get "whatcha doin' mommy?" 3 million times....And then on occassion if I am not paying enough attention, "Angel!". Um, yeah, okay, you call me mommy, kay?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Me too







I can leave milk alone, no problem. But I LOVE cheese! And who doesn't like ice cream!

I just need the milk for my bowl of cereal. Other than that, I don't care. So, I am using soy for that right now... *sigh* And I'm with you on the others....







It's my own fault though... I had an allergy to milk when I was a child as well....


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
But what about the UPS man? Brown shorts...boom chicka boom!
Totally kidding, and right there with you. Although there is a very cute traffic cop who works downtown.

Ha ha ha, my DH used to be a UPS man!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ugh. WHY WHY WHY wont she sleep? She was OUT at 7:15.. and now it's 9:30 and she's up there fighting sleep. Ryan is rocking and what not. and SHE WON'T SLEEP. This has been going on for a few weeks. I'm trying to convince myself its a developmental stage. Right? it'll pass, and she'll go back to her 8-8 schedule of nightitme sleep, waking to eat as needed. This up till 11PM thinking it's playtime is driving me crazy. I NEED that couple of hours in the evening to decompress. Ugh. I'm so frustrated. We have a nighttime routine. Bath, books, rock/ nurse sleep. then.. her routine is.. wake up and PLAY! Wah!!!!

OMG, we are so there too. Last night P went to bed at 7:30, which is a little early for me, but I was a little relieved because I needed the time before the work week started. Then he woke up at 8:30 and wanted to play! Until 11:30! I kept telling him, babies don't stay up this late! He would just smile and laugh at me. If he weren't so darn cute...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
"Non-uniformist." Heh heh heh. That's punny











You guys are such dorks!
















What else-- P is in love with the cats! He talks to them, and watches them, and loves to pet them (I have to monitor the grabbing though). IT's so sweet. I feel like a good mommy for giving him an interesting environment.

This weekend we moved around our furniture, now my arms are killing me. But I didn't get any exercise (I suck). I tried giving P some mushed squash, he thought it was nasty. My MIL wants to give us a Dr. Spock book (see thread in LWAB) so we know how to feed him. But we have Dr. Sears! Also, I am definitely a fan of the soft foods self feeding thing. And, since he doesn't sit on his own yet and I think he still has tongue thrust, he's not ready. I told my MIL this she said "but look how much he wants to eat!" I said, "He wants to walk, too, but that doesn't mean he's ready!"
I like my MIL so I try to keep things neutral.

Amy-- got your xmas card, thanks!







I think DH is reassured to know the people I talk to *actually exist*


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

also, sarah, what's your sin stick turn around (just one or two orders)
Can you believe christmas is next week?







:
I don't have my christmas cards ready... they may be new year cards (since I'm not christian anyway!)

So SS's mother told SS that if he wanted braces (which he needs) then he has to get his father (my DH) to pay for them. What a *($#&%#
Why woudl someone treat their kid that way? I can't IMAGINE treating P that way. Geeze. I told SS we'd take care of him one way or another. Did I mention I think she's a $#&*(%?

Off to work, but I hope you all are well. I'm a little worried about Candice.
How is everyone feeling? What are your holiday plans?
Oh, i got some b-day $ from my grandpa, so I decided to buy cloth diapers with it. This way DH can't tell me he thinks it's a waste of money, since it's none of his business! And I will at least cd on weekends I think. I'm starting w/ prefolds/covers/wool. I think I should try a med fb-- if anyone happens to have an extra, let me know.

Someone on MDC has a quote by Peggy in their sig, about the difficulty and constancy of being a parent, but also about the reward. I think it's great, it really struck a cord with me. Because who said this was supposed to be easy? But it's also so joyous.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

My favorite uniform guy- The UPS guy







. Funny, he delivered a package one day and dh took it- he said, you would fine the UPS man very attractive. He knows my type (tall dark handsome like he). I replied- how do you think I know his schedule!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I tried giving P some mushed squash, he thought it was nasty. My MIL wants to give us a Dr. Spock book (see thread in LWAB) so we know how to feed him. But we have Dr. Sears! Also, I am definitely a fan of the soft foods self feeding thing. And, since he doesn't sit on his own yet and I think he still has tongue thrust, he's not ready. I told my MIL this she said "but look how much he wants to eat!" I said, "He wants to walk, too, but that doesn't mean he's ready!"
I like my MIL so I try to keep things neutral.

I answered your other thread, but thought I'd share my favorite self-feeding link if you haven't seen it.
http://www.borstvoeding.com/voedseli...uidelines.html


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
My favorite uniform guy- The UPS guy







. Funny, he delivered a package one day and dh took it- he said, you would fine the UPS man very attractive. He knows my type (tall dark handsome like he). I replied- how do you think I know his schedule!!










and, we have the same type...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Helen - meant to say before - *love* that site - thank you for the link. after 4 kids, i find it to be so true. and also meant to say, i hear you on the mom thing, i didn't mean to imply i thought what your mom did was okay, just that i understood it...in a fist fight, you know i'd have your back every time, right? lol

i like the UPS and USPS guys - they bring me packages!

korin, mikey is still doing pretty good...he does the fight sleep thing from time to time and he also wakes up and is immediately crawling in his sleep (all my kids did that once they learned to crawl, then when they learned to stand, they would do it too - like even subconciously they have to "practice" what they've learned, yk?) anyway, i was just thinking i totally hear you on needing that "decompression" time, but since this is little ruby's preferred routine ATM, is there any way you could do your decompression time at a different time of day? say when ryan gets home from work, take an hour or two to do your thing (i know, i know, it limits the time you get with just him then) but i've done that build resentment up over baby's schedule thing and it's just not worth it. then you're stressed and while you're putting baby to bed that stress "rubs off" yk? and it's almost like a vicious circle.

this is coming from the orginal anal retentive mom (boy was I!) but it's so much easier to go with the flow and if babe will let you, just work with their schedule so that you can get your down time, but you're not frustrated every night b/c babe is up and you're not getting it. i mean, i'm hearing at least that she's happy and wants to play so it's not like she's a big grump. she's just up and you want her down, right? so maybe re-work the routine if you can so she gets that playtime when she needs/wants it in the late evening. my dd3 was like this and lucky for her (LOL) i was finally able to loosen up with my routine-hang-ups by the time she arrived that we let her just be up like that for an hour or two and re-worked our routines/schedules/downtime so that we got what we needed/wanted, but she also got what she needed/wanted. and in our situation, i'm really glad in retrospect i did it b/c her being third, that really gave us some one-on-one time with her that she probably wouldn't have gotten otherwise, yk?

anyway, it's a totally different situation, and i'm really sorry if i'm coming off all "know-it-all" but just from someone who's BTDT (though in a slightly different situation) that's my 2 cents FWIW.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I hate Mondays....









I wanna go back home and snuggle with Jonah. I miss his beautiful smile that he gives when he wakes up.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
also, sarah, what's your sin stick turn around (just one or two orders)
Can you believe christmas is next week?







:

If you get an order in today, I should be able to get it there by Christmas if that's what you're looking for. I am making a ton of sticks today, and could just add yours on. Since I've caught up, I can do a 24 hour turnaround once payment is received. So, any order received before Wednesday should arrive by Saturday at the latest since i ship via Priority Mail.









Amy - tall dark and handsome is SO my type. Hence the man I married.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Amen, Ange. AMEN.







:

Leigh Anne-- wonderful wonderful advice, especially the part where getting stressed causes a vicious cycle. I think I'll take your thoughts to heart!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







I hate Mondays....









I wanna go back home and snuggle with Jonah. I miss his beautiful smile that he gives when he wakes up.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
korin, mikey is still doing pretty good...he does the fight sleep thing from time to time and he also wakes up and is immediately crawling in his sleep (all my kids did that once they learned to crawl, then when they learned to stand, they would do it too - like even subconciously they have to "practice" what they've learned, yk?) anyway, i was just thinking i totally hear you on needing that "decompression" time, but since this is little ruby's preferred routine ATM, is there any way you could do your decompression time at a different time of day? say when ryan gets home from work, take an hour or two to do your thing (i know, i know, it limits the time you get with just him then) but i've done that build resentment up over baby's schedule thing and it's just not worth it. then you're stressed and while you're putting baby to bed that stress "rubs off" yk? and it's almost like a vicious circle.


jonah does the crawl thing upon waking too....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

okay, I am depressing myself now. i so should have taken the day off. just posting that jonah does the crawl thing is making me weepy....







:

off to a meeting so i can learn oh so much about visas....


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Is your husband still in the Navy, Stacy? My first boyfriend (the rascal!) went to Annapolis, so I've got residual soft spot(s) for men in choker whites. Oh, lordy. Thank GOD the Air Force didn't have such good-looking uniforms!

Yep, hubby is still Navy (going to be a Navy doc) and he was an Annapolis grad too. My brother also graduated from Annapolis. Ironically enough, it turns out every female of my generation in my family is now married to a naval officer. Now, if you had told us girls ten years ago that would happen NONE of us would have believed it! Funny how life goes. I love all dress uniforms but the Navy ones certainly are awesome.

I like me a UPS uniform sometimes too...


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hugs to all of you at work. Bleh.

Nevie isn't crawling yet... I'm kind of grateful for that. She's trying, though! Getting closer to holding an all-fours position and rocking. She still wakes up and goes into "cobra" pose. Lurve it!

OK, she is napping, so I'm going to jet out to the post office right quick. Dan is home -- am not abandoning child


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Stacy- love the pic! I found something we both like- tall dark handsome men!!!

Those kids are too adorable.

Anyone else like the UPS man??
I mean who would have thought putting a guy in BROWN would turn so many of us on???!!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the great sleep advice leighanne.







I thought about just going with the flow (she is happy and playful not grumpy) but I was afraid that I'd be feeding the cycle. then again, rocking, singing and all that isn't getting her to sleep any faster. So... flow it is! question (heather already gave me her opinion on IM) do you think I should play with her in bed, or bring her downstairs? we can turn the lights low downstiaris. I'm worried that is we play in bed, she'll associate the bed with play and not sleep.

She has JUST (as in yesterday) started playing by her self. She sat for about 30 mins picking up and playing with toys on the living room floor. very cool! I sat nearby and knit. It was great









Ok poop and a shower calls!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

HI!
Sorry I'm not replying but just shamelessly posting.
Here are some pictures of Marlow that a friend of mine doctored up (you already saw these Sarah):

glasses

Monocle and Hat

Facial hair

ENJOY!!!!!!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

OH!

I forgot to put this one on there. No doctoring up. This is Marlow's favorite activity:

Faucet Fun!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Korin, hope everything comes out OK









We move to another area to play. Maybe even just the floor by the bed would be ok, but I probably wouldn't stay in the bed. Ding dang babies. Mine wakes up every 45-60 minutes until we go to bed. Then and only then can she sleep a longer stretch. And by that I mean 2-3 hours if I'm lucky.

I just mailed holiday cards. The postal carrier is not very attractive.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Thanks for the great sleep advice leighanne.







I thought about just going with the flow (she is happy and playful not grumpy) but I was afraid that I'd be feeding the cycle. then again, rocking, singing and all that isn't getting her to sleep any faster. So... flow it is! question (heather already gave me her opinion on IM) do you think I should play with her in bed, or bring her downstairs? we can turn the lights low downstiaris. I'm worried that is we play in bed, she'll associate the bed with play and not sleep.

She has JUST (as in yesterday) started playing by her self. She sat for about 30 mins picking up and playing with toys on the living room floor. very cool! I sat nearby and knit. It was great









Ok poop and a shower calls!

I know you didn't ask me, but when Sam went through it we took her downstairs. For the same reason...we didn't want her to associate bed with playing. And we usually kept the lights off, or just had the hallway light casting really dim light in to the living room. Kind of trying to ensure that she knew it was nighttime. Never loud, rambunctious playing. Usually we'd just sit and talk, or watch TV. Nothing that would get her riled up. Soon, she started getting bored and fussed to go back to bed.









I am PRAYING that Jackson sleeps through noise as well as Samantha. Seriously, how many 8 month old babies do you know who can sleep through the entire starting lineup introduction at an NFL game? With fireworks, flame blasters, blaring music, and screaming fans? She was awesome. The guy sitting next to B kept looking over and smiling at her while she slept, and when she actually fell asleep during the third quarter, said "I hope all my kids are just like her! What a great baby!" If only they knew.







Just kidding, we've been very lucky so far with having three wonderful babies/kids. Not to say there haven't been times I've screamed in to a pillow or burst in to tears, but for the most part, fairly easy going. Let's go for 4, shall we?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Lindsey, those are demented! I love them!

We posted new pix this morning too. Behold (in my sig), my new haircut, Harper's new close-lipped smile, a bib having an existential crisis, and my crazy mudder.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
OH!

I forgot to put this one on there. No doctoring up. This is Marlow's favorite activity:

Faucet Fun!

So cute! Sam has the same chin...it's so much fun to nibble.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
okay, I am depressing myself now. i so should have taken the day off. just posting that jonah does the crawl thing is making me weepy....







:

off to a meeting so i can learn oh so much about visas....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

You know it makes so much sense.. I hate going to bed when i'm not tired. then i lay in bed and get frustrated cause I can't sleep. Why would ruby be any different.
Sarah, we don't watch TV when she is around. she gets SOOOOOOO stimulated by it. but if she wants to sit on the floor with her toys and play.. well then so it goes.

Great pix Lindsey!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
HI!
Sorry I'm not replying but just shamelessly posting.
Here are some pictures of Marlow that a friend of mine doctored up (you already saw these Sarah):

glasses

Monocle and Hat

Facial hair

ENJOY!!!!!!!









: We did the same thing with DS's pictures, I'll have to see if I can dig one of them up - people kept saying he looked *just* like DH, so we put a pair of glasses and a goatee on him and emailed it out.

I love the monocle - definitely gonna show that one to DH. He occasionally threatens that he's going to get LASIK done on only one eye so that he can wear a monocle full time. He already grew a handlebar moustache one year when he was "bored", so I wouldn't put it past him to do the monocle thing at some point.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Sarah, we don't watch TV when she is around. she gets SOOOOOOO stimulated by it. but if she wants to sit on the floor with her toys and play.. well then so it goes.

Great pix Lindsey!

Got it. Sam gets overstimulated by "real" people, but TV actually mellows her out. Especially the late night news.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Lindsey, those are demented! I love them!

We posted new pix this morning too. Behold (in my sig), my new haircut, Harper's new close-lipped smile, a bib having an existential crisis, and my crazy mudder.

AWESOME pictures. I love your new hair! Gorgeous. And Harper's eyes are so amazing. Love all the pictures.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I just mailed holiday cards. The postal carrier is not very attractive.

Our postal carrier is the sweetest guy, has been my carrier since we moved in 10 years ago. Always helps me w my tp/ebay stuff coming and going. But no, he is not the ups man!!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

At work the guy I drool on is the IT guy. haha, he's in uniform









I took cute pictures of the girls last night! Got them developed but forgot to get a picture cd. I haven't developed pictures in so long I forget they aren't digital. LOL I'll hopefully get them scanned tonight!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Our problem with Hannah not sleeping is keeping a 2 yo quiet. lol, oh and that she Hannah is sleeping and she loves your kisses and hugs but not when she's asleep! Other than that both kids are great sleepers once they're down so I can't complain


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Sarah: I am blissfully eating one of my sin sticks -







All arrived completely intact - no broken nubs!!

I LOVE getting Christmas photo cards...they started coming late last week, and I got 5 today! Including yours, Amy - GORGEOUS!

So let's see. 12 sin sticks. 7 days until Christmas. Doesn't sounds like very good odds for me having any left by Christmas day


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Our problem with Hannah not sleeping is keeping a 2 yo quiet.









: I'm not big on bribes, but have resorted to them to keep DS quiet while I nurse DD down.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Angelique - hugs mama. i hear ya. i was just upstairs in my pump room dreaming of a job where i got to snuggle my babes...for PAY that is







mikey was especially adorable this morning and my 4yo dd is probably one of the most delightful children EVER...it is so hard to leave. lucky damn dh.

as for play - in bed, out of bed - i'd go with the flow on that too myself. i have a cosleeper and every so often mikey will wake up and want to play/talk in the middle of the night (i'm talking like 4-5am) and though he's normally in bed with me, i'll move him to the cosleeper with some toys and let him play while i sleep. he doesn't seem to have gotten into a habit about it, it's probably about one out of every 10 nights or so that it happens. i'd probably go out to a different room myself just so i could be social with dh or multi-task myself. hey! maybe she'll just be content to play while you knit for a bit...wouldn't that be nice?

i really wouldn't worry about it becoming a bad sleep cycle thing myself. IME i think you really don't have to get serious about a bedtime routine and worry about "bad" bedtime habits until they are a little older (18mos/2yo?) or until you start noticing their daytime routine affected by staying up too late, yk? really even with my 4yo, since she doesn't do preschool or need to be anywhere during the day, we'll let her still have the occasional late night b/c she can always nap and make up for it at her leisure later in the day.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

thx leighanne. i feel better already. she sleeps great, so i just need to adjust myself to her current hours. i'm glad i only work part time, and never in the mornings! duh. of coursethe answer is to follow her rhythm. DUH!!! NCSS makes it seem like if you dont get a good routine by 4 months, you're screwed. sigh


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Sarah: I am blissfully eating one of my sin sticks -







All arrived completely intact - no broken nubs!!

I LOVE getting Christmas photo cards...they started coming late last week, and I got 5 today! Including yours, Amy - GORGEOUS!

So let's see. 12 sin sticks. 7 days until Christmas. Doesn't sounds like very good odds for me having any left by Christmas day









I'm glad you got them, and they were all intact! Good to know.







Enjoy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
thx leighanne. i feel better already. she sleeps great, so i just need to adjust myself to her current hours. i'm glad i only work part time, and never in the mornings! duh. of coursethe answer is to follow her rhythm. DUH!!! NCSS makes it seem like if you dont get a good routine by 4 months, you're screwed. sigh

Eh, I'm pretty sure as long as she's got a routine by college, it'll be alright.







4 months my foot. There are SO many growth spurts that occur and completely throw babies for a loop! Not to mention mommies and daddies.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I suck i ran out of cards, so please don't feel you need to send any this way,we had a large snafu with holiday cards,I ordered 50 and recived 30 and only got charged half though.

I skimmed the pages I do love a man in a uniform,my ex is a cop,I miss hand cuffs!

Off to get the kids at school!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I suck i ran out of cards, so please don't feel you need to send any this way,we had a large snafu with holiday cards,I ordered 50 and recived 30 and only got charged half though.

I skimmed the pages I do love a man in a uniform,my ex is a cop,I miss hand cuffs!

Off to get the kids at school!

You'll still get a card from us.








Not sure when, but eventually.









DD1 was taking a nap in our room one day and after her nap, she asked B if he had been a policeman in the Army since he had handcuffs.














: I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard (after she left the room, of course).


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
DD1 was taking a nap in our room one day and after her nap, she asked B if he had been a policeman in the Army since he had handcuffs.














: I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard (after she left the room, of course).


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK Sarah, I purposely waited to send paypal so you wouldnt have to worry about getting them here for xmas. So I send the paypal 10 minutes ago and presto, Tom the mailman gives them to me. So I am chowing them down before my period gets here tomorrow or today.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Lindsey, those are demented! I love them!

We posted new pix this morning too. Behold (in my sig), my new haircut, Harper's new close-lipped smile, a bib having an existential crisis, and my crazy mudder.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
HI!
Sorry I'm not replying but just shamelessly posting.
Here are some pictures of Marlow that a friend of mine doctored up (you already saw these Sarah):

glasses

Monocle and Hat

Facial hair

ENJOY!!!!!!!

cute pics both of you! love the haircut.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I suck i ran out of cards, so please don't feel you need to send any this way,we had a large snafu with holiday cards,I ordered 50 and recived 30 and only got charged half though.

I skimmed the pages I do love a man in a uniform,my ex is a cop,I miss hand cuffs!

Off to get the kids at school!

you are still getting a card so there!







i don't send cards to get them, just to show off my kids cause they are beautiful.







: and no, i'm not bias...









whose having sleep issues? korin? we do the quiet activity thing, still leave the lights off. haven't had any problems yet.

feeling slightly better than this morn. thanks for the support.







: meeting was extremely boring so i finished writing out my blog entry







:. anywho, will get around to typing it up later. gotta get some work done...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK Sarah, I purposely waited to send paypal so you wouldnt have to worry about getting them here for xmas. So I send the paypal 10 minutes ago and presto, Tom the mailman gives them to me. So I am chowing them down before my period gets here tomorrow or today.







:









:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK Sarah, I purposely waited to send paypal so you wouldnt have to worry about getting them here for xmas. So I send the paypal 10 minutes ago and presto, Tom the mailman gives them to me. So I am chowing them down before my period gets here tomorrow or today.







:









: The different last name totally threw me off.







I opened the e-mail and went...uh...hmm...then saw the address.









But are they good? hehe.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I ordered 75 cards.. and just ordered 25 more. Um... yeah. lots of cards! we haven't sent any in oh... 6 years... so this year its a big catch up!

Ugh. my cough is horrible. I can hardly breathe... asthma, cough, blech. And poor Ruby is the same (minus the asthma). I dont want to go to work today!! but I have to







I was home sick with the stomach flu last monday, and am leaving tomorrow for MI. Gotta pay te bills.

Off to eat my LAST sin stick.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 







: The different last name totally threw me off.







I opened the e-mail and went...uh...hmm...then saw the address.









But are they good? hehe.

yup they are good and yummmyyy yummmy in my tummy and soon in my a$$. The remanents will go on something!!!

oh wow- back to in law, one of the family members sent a card but said my girls are cute so she got my card and then sent it. Pray my period gets here soon so I stop being catty and stop stuffing sin sticks ihn my mouth....


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK Sarah, I purposely waited to send paypal so you wouldnt have to worry about getting them here for xmas. So I send the paypal 10 minutes ago and presto, Tom the mailman gives them to me. So I am chowing them down before my period gets here tomorrow or today.







:

How long should they take to get here? Regular mail?? I want to put them in some gifts going out Wednesday....


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
yup they are good and yummmyyy yummmy in my tummy and soon in my a$$. The remanents will go on something!!!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

For Goodness Sake, Ladies!!! STOP.POSTING.FOR.FIVE.SECONDS.AND.LET.A.GIRL.CATCH .UP!!!!!!









Seriously, I have spent the better part of this afternoon so far reading page upon page upon page! Now that I'm all caught up, I can't even remember what I wanted to respond to!







: But I deserved a break from unpacking, so this was it....and now if I go tackle a few more boxes, I'm sure there will be like 10 more pages by tonight! I used to be so good at keeping up with you all!







:

Anyway, I have to say, I LOOOOOOVE my house!!! No, I mean, I RRRREEEEAAALLLLYYYY LOVE my house!!! Every time I walk in my door I'm like, "Thank You, Lord!!" It's so, so cute. And it is SO nice to have a finished basement for the kids' playroom, and a backyard! We've never had actual property before (the house we just sold was a townhouse, and before that we rented) so DH spent like an hour over the weekend just walking our property line over and over mumbling like a







"Wow, I own this grass! And this tree! And this dirt!" (yeah, we're gonna get in good with the new neighbors, they must think we're a real prize to have next door!)

The move went smoothly, although WAAAAY over estimate - ouch! - which we pretty much assumed it would around the time the movers had to call in for a second truck for all our crap after completely filling the first one







: So I hear there's a thread for minimalist home management somewhere around here on MDC?









I'm already getting frustrated with unpacking though - I kept saying I wanted to have the whole house unpacked and decorated and the pictures hung and a couple rooms painted all by Christmas Day - which I now realize is not going to happen. In fact, I'll be lucky if I can find clean underwear around here







There are boxes EVERYWHERE. My feet are killing me because I stupidly packed all my shoes (except the dressy ones I was wearing with a nice outfit for our closings) and we haven't found the box with my shoes yet so I had to spend 2 hours shopping in Target in heels - nice look!

The kids are loving the new house too - the girls disappear down the basement and I don't see them for hours! They're having so much fun. And Andrew loves the space to work on crawling! Happy 6 months to all the babies - Andrew turns 6 months on Christmas Day









So I'll be back to post some new pics as soon as I can find them! Better get back to the boxes now, but glad most of you are well and hope you feel better soon to those who are sick &/or have sick babes - and very sorry to those who mentioned losses of family or friends









Love the photos and slideshows from everyone - and as you can imagine, I think our Christmas cards are going to be a tad late! Well, technically not late because they'll be sent sometime during the 12 days of Christmas - but later than I'd like if my life were anything near normal right now!!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi guys. My 'puter is broken, but I just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm at the library. I can't possibly copy down the names and addresses, but I'll send cards out as I receive them from you all, or will send them when I get my new 'puter.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Hi guys. My 'puter is broken, but I just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm at the library. I can't possibly copy down the names and addresses, but I'll send cards out as I receive them from you all, or will send them when I get my new 'puter.

Hope everyone is doing well!

So glad you're OK, even if your computer isn't.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
For Goodness Sake, Ladies!!! STOP.POSTING.FOR.FIVE.SECONDS.AND.LET.A.GIRL.CATCH .UP!!!!!!









Yeah. I think at this point, that's just impossible.









Here's to hoping your unpacking goes as smoothly as possible, and congrats on the hosue, and loving it!!!!!!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

BFM! Glad you are loving the new house







I have a hard time catching up just in the afternoon I can't even imagine for days!









Glad you're OK Candice







Sry your computer isn't though!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Whew. glad you're ok Candice. I was gonna come hunt you down.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Off to eat my LAST sin stick.









You know, I hear there's this website where you can order more. Now if only I could remember the web address....hmmm...I know it's around here somewhere............







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
yup they are good and yummmyyy yummmy in my tummy and soon in my a$$. The remanents will go on something!!!

oh wow- back to in law, one of the family members sent a card but said my girls are cute so she got my card and then sent it. Pray my period gets here soon so I stop being catty and stop stuffing sin sticks ihn my mouth....

Glad you like 'em







Repeat after me...put DOWN the chocolate. I hear carrots are deLICious.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
How long should they take to get here? Regular mail?? I want to put them in some gifts going out Wednesday....

They were shippied Priority Mail, so theoretically you'll get your tomorrow.

BFM - so glad you're safely tucked away in the new house! And it's awesome to hear that it's working out so well for your family. Good luck unpacking! We're still nowhere near unpacked (seriously, I don't think there will ever actually be a car in our garage) so I know how you feel! Take it easy...at least you're IN.









Candice - YAY! We were starting to worry about you. Sorry about the computer!

Alright, I have 11 more sets of sticks to make tonight (after the 8 I already put caramel and pecans on







: ) So I best get busy.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hooray, BFM is back! So glad you love your new house. That makes the new owner anxiety lessen a bit, eh? Moving sucks. No two ways about it.

Stop talking about sin sticks... every time I read this thread I get too hungry. For bad things. Nyarrrrgh! Dark chocolate, thou art mine enemy.

I have invented a new dish for supper, courtesy of the food we had in the fridge that desperately needed to be cooked and the one baking pan I have (pilfered from Mom for now). We'll see how it goes. I'm a bit anxious.

Ugh, the baby monitor is SO. LOUD. Must put in new place to minimize nasty static.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Sooooo irritated!! I just replied to everyone's posts using the multi quote and when I posted it, I got the "Servers Busy, try later" and when I tried to recover the post, its gone! Poof, gone, not there!! I'll have to post again later...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Goodnight, all. B is furiously making cookies, Sam is laying on the living room floor playing with her toes (and the dog) and I am going to bed so's I can get up early and finish sticks in order to get them to the post office by noon.

Sleep sweet.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd sleep sweeter if I had more sin sticks


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Bob: Oh you got a package! Ohh what are these??

Amy: Got them from my friend Sarah, they are awesome. I have been eating them all Flippen Day.

Bob- Will you hurry and get your "friend"!!
Bob chomping on a sin stick

"So what did we pay for these?"

"Oh good, but anything less than a grand a stick is robbery"

After dinner everytime I see Bob walk in the room he is swallowing a flippen sin stick!!!!! He had to run out to Menards and as he was leaving he waved and there was another sin stick.

The funny thing, if these came two days later, I would have one and not look again. He would eat all of them. But they came today and I am seriously PMSing....

I think they are called sin sticks because its a sin to share them


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

We are at the half year mark (B will be 6 mo on the 22nd I want to throw him a party just for that) its so exciting.

B cut his first tooth and is really getting this crawling gig down. He is about 15# 10oz and is fitting 9 mo clothes, but thats cause he has a big cloth dipe butt. I am already craving another child but really know I should wait. Its his first xmas and its really exciting and I find myself trying not to spend all the money on him and adorable Old Navy clothes. My worlds revolves around this kid its amazing, and he amazes me every day.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Kelly, what kind of clasp does J.C.'s amber necklace have? How much does he wear it? Thanks.

No teeth here yet. Slobbering like mad though. Sleep is better as long as Katie's in bed with me. I would love for her to sleep in her own bed, which is all of 2 inches from my head when I'm sleeping, but alas that's not to be I guess. She will sleep for 2-3 hours straight in my bed before I come to bed. As soon as I come to bed, she has to be up against me or nothing. Good grief. I'm tempted to see how long she'd sleep if I slept on the couch, but I don't want to sleep on the couch, so that's a no go.









I started making Katie's stocking today, hope to have it finished tomorrow, but I'm not sure how realistic that goal is. I'll take pictures when I'm done.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I think they are called sin sticks because its a sin to share them

















DH doesn't even know I have mine....they came while he was at work and I spirited them away to my upstairs office, which he never enters...... mwahahahahahahahahaha......







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Yayyyyyy!!! I have no more interest in the sin sticks!!!! Got it! Of course this is after I gobbled a bunch up yesterday! DH will have to eat the rest and I cant find them so he must have taken them!

For Liz and Maggie's 1/2 bday, my MIL made half a cake and we drank a split of champagne


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I'd sleep sweeter if I had more sin sticks









That could be arranged.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Bob: Oh you got a package! Ohh what are these??

Amy: Got them from my friend Sarah, they are awesome. I have been eating them all Flippen Day.

Bob- Will you hurry and get your "friend"!!
Bob chomping on a sin stick

"So what did we pay for these?"

"Oh good, but anything less than a grand a stick is robbery"

After dinner everytime I see Bob walk in the room he is swallowing a flippen sin stick!!!!! He had to run out to Menards and as he was leaving he waved and there was another sin stick.

The funny thing, if these came two days later, I would have one and not look again. He would eat all of them. But they came today and I am seriously PMSing....

I think they are called sin sticks because its a sin to share them









My mom is the one who taught me how to make them, and she's making smaller ones to take to work with her this week. She was asking me what kind of chocolate I use and when she said that hers were going to be mini, she said, "See, I make venial sins. You make mortal sins."









She also thinks I should charge $12 for a set of 6. Apparently there's a famous site that sells them for $3 a piece!







: That seems a tad steep to me. But I appreciate Bob's idea of a grand each!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
B cut his first tooth and is really getting this crawling gig down. He is about 15# 10oz and is fitting 9 mo clothes, but thats cause he has a big cloth dipe butt. I am already craving another child but really know I should wait. Its his first xmas and its really exciting and I find myself trying not to spend all the money on him and adorable Old Navy clothes. My worlds revolves around this kid its amazing, and he amazes me every day.

Awe! It's fun, isn't it?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







DH doesn't even know I have mine....they came while he was at work and I spirited them away to my upstairs office, which he never enters...... mwahahahahahahahahaha......







:

You're bad! Has he had ANY of them since September?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
For Liz and Maggie's 1/2 bday, my MIL made half a cake and we drank a split of champagne

That's sweet! We didn't do anything for her 6 month, but probably should have. My husband's co-worker got a cake for each one month birthday until her girls turned one. Mmmm cake. Of course now that I can't eat cake, I refuse, since that would leave Ryan eating all the cake.

Amy, we got your card! So cute! Two smart little girls are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
That's sweet! We didn't do anything for her 6 month, but probably should have. My husband's co-worker got a cake for each one month birthday until her girls turned one. Mmmm cake. Of course now that I can't eat cake, I refuse, since that would leave Ryan eating all the cake.

Amy, we got your card! So cute! Two smart little girls are a force to be reckoned with.

We didn't do much for her un-birthday either. My mom sent her a super soft fuzzy Chamois blanket from Pottery Barn Kids, but that's about it. We like to celebrate Un-birthdays here. We sing the song from Alice in Wonderland and let that kid pick dinner. No presents, and no cake, but it's still a special day.









And AMEN!


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

um ... wow .... I think you all are the chattiest ladies in MDC history







I've missed this







... I havent' been around MDC too much lately and when I was last there wasn't a lot of chatter from us June mamas ... I see I have loads to catch up on









Anyway, a quick Happy Holidays! Happy 6 months to our little dudes & darlings!

(and I'll be back after I've scanned the last 70 pages or so LOL)

Best Wishes!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

I think we are getting a tooth, and the 6 month stretch!! Poor Will won't sleep, he is miserable. And the poop...oh, the poop!! We resorted to Tylenol last night and he still only slept a bit.

I hate teeth. They break my heart.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
um ... wow .... I think you all are the chattiest ladies in MDC history







I've missed this







... I havent' been around MDC too much lately and when I was last there wasn't a lot of chatter from us June mamas ... I see I have loads to catch up on









Anyway, a quick Happy Holidays! Happy 6 months to our little dudes & darlings!

(and I'll be back after I've scanned the last 70 pages or so LOL)

Best Wishes!

Nice to see you again, Kara.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
You're bad! Has he had ANY of them since September?









ummmmmmm.......I'm taking the 5th on this one......


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
um ... wow .... I think you all are the chattiest ladies in MDC history







I've missed this







... I havent' been around MDC too much lately and when I was last there wasn't a lot of chatter from us June mamas ... I see I have loads to catch up on










Anyway, a quick Happy Holidays! Happy 6 months to our little dudes & darlings!

(and I'll be back after I've scanned the last 70 pages or so LOL)

Best Wishes!

Hey there! Good to "see" you! Yeah, we're completely out of control.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Kara!

Man, I'm totally forgetting to respond to a ton of things. Ugh. I can't keep up.

Oh, this is funny, I wrote my nursing story for an LJ community that I'm part of, and here's the title: "bf after c-section, SNS use, tongue-tie, surgery, healing cracks, nipple shields, thrush, & dairy sensitivity - and it was all worth it!)" People are shocked that I stuck it out. It does look ridiculous all piled up like that, I guess. Between the birth and breastfeeding, this has definitely been the biggest test of will in my life. And it makes me want to pop those people who go on and on about how everything is natural and easy! I wish it had been.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hi Kara!

Man, I'm totally forgetting to respond to a ton of things. Ugh. I can't keep up.

Oh, this is funny, I wrote my nursing story for an LJ community that I'm part of, and here's the title: "bf after c-section, SNS use, tongue-tie, surgery, healing cracks, nipple shields, thrush, & dairy sensitivity - and it was all worth it!)" People are shocked that I stuck it out. It does look ridiculous all piled up like that, I guess. Between the birth and breastfeeding, this has definitely been the biggest test of will in my life. And it makes me want to pop those people who go on and on about how everything is natural and easy! I wish it had been.

Have any of us gotten off easy with these babies? I mean, did anyone in our DDC have the birth/PP/breastfeeding situation that they expected and that was ideal? Anyone have it easy?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Helen- I get the same reaction when I say that Maggie breastfeeds. I guess the odds of a micropreemie latching on, much less breastfeeding almost a year later are slim and none. My LLL leader wants me to write it up for their publication. I am going to wait until she is about 18 mos.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Have any of us gotten off easy with these babies? I mean, did anyone in our DDC have the birth/PP/breastfeeding situation that they expected and that was ideal? Anyone have it easy?

That's a great question! I don't begrudge anyone an easy time at all, btw. But it does seem like when it's hard, it's reallllly hard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Helen- I get the same reaction when I say that Maggie breastfeeds. I guess the odds of a micropreemie latching on, much less breastfeeding almost a year later are slim and none. My LLL leader wants me to write it up for their publication. I am going to wait until she is about 18 mos.

You totally should write that up! It's a wonderful success story. I hope she's proud of her mama one day when she reads it. I can't imagine what you went through.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't begrudge anyone either. I'd actually really like to hear that someone got the whole package experience that she wanted/hoped for. It would be encouraging.









And Amy, you totally should write that up.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I've decided that the multi-quote is good to remember what you wanted to comment on as you read to catch up....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Hooray, BFM is back! So glad you love your new house. That makes the new owner anxiety lessen a bit, eh? Moving sucks. No two ways about it.

Stop talking about sin sticks... every time I read this thread I get too hungry. For bad things. Nyarrrrgh! Dark chocolate, thou art mine enemy.

I have invented a new dish for supper, courtesy of the food we had in the fridge that desperately needed to be cooked and the one baking pan I have (pilfered from Mom for now). We'll see how it goes. I'm a bit anxious.

Ugh, the baby monitor is SO. LOUD. Must put in new place to minimize nasty static.

Yes, Welcome back BFM!! Glad you love the house! Megs, how did the dinner come out??? My baby monitor is loud too. I generally try and use my phone or keep in ear shot so I don't have to turn the stupid thing on. Figure it wasn't worth in investing in a new one cause those things are pricey and I am not out of the room enough...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Sooooo irritated!! I just replied to everyone's posts using the multi quote and when I posted it, I got the "Servers Busy, try later" and when I tried to recover the post, its gone! Poof, gone, not there!! I'll have to post again later...

and that would be the bad thing about multi-quote... I have taken to copying my post before I hit send during the high traffic times...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Bob: Oh you got a package! Ohh what are these??

Amy: Got them from my friend Sarah, they are awesome. I have been eating them all Flippen Day.

Bob- Will you hurry and get your "friend"!!
Bob chomping on a sin stick

"So what did we pay for these?"

"Oh good, but anything less than a grand a stick is robbery"

After dinner everytime I see Bob walk in the room he is swallowing a flippen sin stick!!!!! He had to run out to Menards and as he was leaving he waved and there was another sin stick.

The funny thing, if these came two days later, I would have one and not look again. He would eat all of them. But they came today and I am seriously PMSing....

I think they are called sin sticks because its a sin to share them

















: I'm the same way... I only want to taste it and then end up leaving the rest of dh to finish. Unless I am pmsing... And then I was really on this eat ice cream every night thing (really good dryer's flavor with caramel and fudge swirls and prailine almonds







but then, Jonah didn't like it so much...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
We are at the half year mark (B will be 6 mo on the 22nd I want to throw him a party just for that) its so exciting.

B cut his first tooth and is really getting this crawling gig down. He is about 15# 10oz and is fitting 9 mo clothes, but thats cause he has a big cloth dipe butt. I am already craving another child but really know I should wait. Its his first xmas and its really exciting and I find myself trying not to spend all the money on him and adorable Old Navy clothes. My worlds revolves around this kid its amazing, and he amazes me every day.

I am an Old Navy fan myself... Find the cutest clothes for ds1.... Right now with J though it is usually Kohls or wherever I can find Carter all-in-ones on sale... It is too cold for him to look really cute... Yeah, nothing like Canada Jes, but for Cali it is cold! It was 37 degrees when I left this morn...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







DH doesn't even know I have mine....they came while he was at work and I spirited them away to my upstairs office, which he never enters...... mwahahahahahahahahaha......







:

Gluttony!!!







I might do the same thing







:







Trader Joe's has these "cookies". It really is just waffle cone. Sooooo good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
um ... wow .... I think you all are the chattiest ladies in MDC history







I've missed this







... I havent' been around MDC too much lately and when I was last there wasn't a lot of chatter from us June mamas ... I see I have loads to catch up on









Anyway, a quick Happy Holidays! Happy 6 months to our little dudes & darlings!

(and I'll be back after I've scanned the last 70 pages or so LOL)

Best Wishes!

Hee! Welcome!!! We actually have cut down some... I have to get some work done so I am trying to limit peeking in to 2 or 3 times a day...







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Have any of us gotten off easy with these babies? I mean, did anyone in our DDC have the birth/PP/breastfeeding situation that they expected and that was ideal? Anyone have it easy?

Easy....Well, technically I had my natural child birth but no, not exactly what I expected... But I guess the good far outweighs the bad... I mean, I had my childbirth, but because of his position I still had a monitor, still needed oxygen (I think my lungs suck because of being around second hand smoke growing up... Anyone want to help me go with that theory???) Had a tear to rival all tears and ended up getting infected so was completely miserable for the first 2 weeks after that baby high wore off. Figured I had done this breastfeeding thing before so didn't anticipate having cracked and bleeding nipples again but at least I was able to recover from it quicker than with ds1.... I think because you hear all these truly empowering, I am woman and I am a bada$$ birther stories, you kind of feel like that is what you are supposed to feel, that is what is supposed to happen. And then I felt I must have done something wrong cause of the tear (yeah, I was on the wrong side of an shoulder that was trying to come out at the wrong angle...). And why o why do I always have to have back labor????

So, my feeling is that I am happy I had my natural birth, though I didn't see that much difference between C (had an epidural with him at 30 hours labor when they said pictocin or c-section~ stopped it after 6 hours, he came at 41...) and J other than J woke up to eat like clock work every 3 hours that first day and C slept away that first day totally. I think part of it is just how active the babe themselves are though... I have pics of C squirming and looking around that next day.. J just slept...









I don't think childbirth is easy. And I don't think everyone gets euphoric during childbirth. And I think we do what we can to bring our children into the world as safely as we can...

Amy! Got the card. Too cute! AND FINALLY got mine out as well...







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Marlow is not nursing still









She will NOT let me. I'm heart broken.

It took soooo long to get her to nurse and then 5 months later she has no interest and fights it.

I'm so depressed


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I don't begrudge anyone either. I'd actually really like to hear that someone got the whole package experience that she wanted/hoped for. It would be encouraging.










And Amy, you totally should write that up.









Hmm.... My SIL I think did...Not her first, but I think her second and third were exactly what she expected/wanted....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow is not nursing still









She will NOT let me. I'm heart broken.

It took soooo long to get her to nurse and then 5 months later she has no interest and fights it.

I'm so depressed









Oh mama....







Are you pumping or what??? What is she eating???


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Oh mama....







Are you pumping or what??? What is she eating???

Yes, I pump a lot now. I'm on Motillum (domperidone???). I was on Reglan but I got violently ill from it. My supply sucks right now.

She eats bananas every now and then.

It's especially frustrating when so many people IRL (but DH and my sister) keep telling me I should quit now anyway. I don't want to quit. I know I should just ignore my mother but I keep arguing with her over this. She is great about co-sleeping, gentle discipline, and no CIO but because she only minimally nursed us she doesn't understand the value of it.

ARRRGGG!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Yes, I pump a lot now. I'm on Motillum (domperidone???). I was on Reglan but I got violently ill from it. My supply sucks right now.

She eats bananas every now and then.

It's especially frustrating when so many people IRL (but DH and my sister) keep telling me I should quit now anyway. I don't want to quit. I know I should just ignore my mother but I keep arguing with her over this. She is great about co-sleeping, gentle discipline, and no CIO but because she only minimally nursed us she doesn't understand the value of it.

ARRRGGG!

I'm so sorry, sweetie. Nursing strike?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm so sorry, sweetie. Nursing strike?









I think so. I hope so. I feel like a crappy mom right now.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Hooray, BFM is back! So glad you love your new house. That makes the new owner anxiety lessen a bit, eh? Moving sucks. No two ways about it.

Thanks Meg (and everyone else)!! Yeah, I hate to complain because I wanted to move SO badly (I really didn't like our old house at all - I still can't believe the guy who bought it was willing to pay what our realtor priced it at - I don't think it was worth it!) but I'm so impatient, and my problem is that I'm one of those people who gets totally overwhelmed when I have a lot of various things to do, and I can't even figure out how to start, so it gets even worse.







: I know everyone says "just jump in and start somewhere" - but it's like I get frozen, I don't know where to begin and I get all stressed out thinking about it all....I need to work on that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Bob: Oh you got a package! Ohh what are these??

Amy: Got them from my friend Sarah, they are awesome. I have been eating them all Flippen Day.

Bob- Will you hurry and get your "friend"!!
Bob chomping on a sin stick

"So what did we pay for these?"

"Oh good, but anything less than a grand a stick is robbery"

After dinner everytime I see Bob walk in the room he is swallowing a flippen sin stick!!!!! He had to run out to Menards and as he was leaving he waved and there was another sin stick.

Amy, too funny!







And yes, beautiful photo on your card! Yikes - another thing I have to do - pick up 150 cards tomorrow and get them all ready to mail!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
um ... wow .... I think you all are the chattiest ladies in MDC history







I've missed this







... I havent' been around MDC too much lately and when I was last there wasn't a lot of chatter from us June mamas ... I see I have loads to catch up on









Anyway, a quick Happy Holidays! Happy 6 months to our little dudes & darlings!

(and I'll be back after I've scanned the last 70 pages or so LOL)

Best Wishes!

Kara!!! We've missed you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Have any of us gotten off easy with these babies? I mean, did anyone in our DDC have the birth/PP/breastfeeding situation that they expected and that was ideal? Anyone have it easy?

Well, I have to say my first two were like that! My girls were so easy - well I guess labor is never "easy" but YKWIM. No surprises, nothing outside of "normal" - immediate conception, textbook pregnancy, no problems at delivery, totally easy time bfing, etc. Then came Andrew, my difficult one! He gave us scares from beginning to end - starting with low hormone levels when I was only like 6 wks pg and they said I could miscarry (loads of fun sticking progesterone suppositories up you-know-where twice a day for months!







), a kidney problem on ultrasound which later healed on its own in utero, serious distress during labor leading to oxygen for me and tons of meconium in the fluid so deep-suctioning for him, and then of course the nightmare 10-day NICU stay for GBS infection








So I think I was one of those people who was like, "oh this pregnancy, birth, breastfeeding stuff is so natural and easy, what in the world are people complaining about?!?!" and then I got taught a lesson!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
You totally should write that up! It's a wonderful success story. I hope she's proud of her mama one day when she reads it. I can't imagine what you went through.

ITA - YES Amy you should write it up for New Beginnings!!! I am planning on writing our story (maintaining exclusive bfing in the NICU setting) at some point - when I have time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Yes, I pump a lot now. I'm on Motillum (domperidone???). I was on Reglan but I got violently ill from it. My supply sucks right now.

She eats bananas every now and then.

It's especially frustrating when so many people IRL (but DH and my sister) keep telling me I should quit now anyway. I don't want to quit. I know I should just ignore my mother but I keep arguing with her over this. She is great about co-sleeping, gentle discipline, and no CIO but because she only minimally nursed us she doesn't understand the value of it.

ARRRGGG!

Good for you mama for not giving up! It's a common time for a nursing strike, keep at it, keep offering the breast as often as you can, especially as she's just falling asleep/waking up, keep her in a sling as much as possible, sleep with her and bathe with her, etc. - I hope she gets over this soon!







For supply, try oats too - oatmeal or anything with oats in it - I just saw some new research on this and it's supposed to help even more than they originally thought.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Yes, I pump a lot now. I'm on Motillum (domperidone???). I was on Reglan but I got violently ill from it. My supply sucks right now.

She eats bananas every now and then.

It's especially frustrating when so many people IRL (but DH and my sister) keep telling me I should quit now anyway. I don't want to quit. I know I should just ignore my mother but I keep arguing with her over this. She is great about co-sleeping, gentle discipline, and no CIO but because she only minimally nursed us she doesn't understand the value of it.

ARRRGGG!

Oh, that stinks! Well, we support you! It sounds like a strike for sure. Is she getting teeth? We had a no nurse day around the time of the first tooth. I finally duped her into it in the bath tub. But you have all my respect for pumping, I know that is one hard job.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
That's sweet! We didn't do anything for her 6 month, but probably should have. My husband's co-worker got a cake for each one month birthday until her girls turned one. Mmmm cake. Of course now that I can't eat cake, I refuse, since that would leave Ryan eating all the cake.

That sounds like a great idea. Not that my hips need anymore cake though!







We sing happy birthday

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
um ... wow .... I think you all are the chattiest ladies in MDC history







I've missed this







... I havent' been around MDC too much lately and when I was last there wasn't a lot of chatter from us June mamas ... I see I have loads to catch up on









Anyway, a quick Happy Holidays! Happy 6 months to our little dudes & darlings!

(and I'll be back after I've scanned the last 70 pages or so LOL)

Best Wishes!

Hi Kara! Great to see you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh, this is funny, I wrote my nursing story for an LJ community that I'm part of, and here's the title: "bf after c-section, SNS use, tongue-tie, surgery, healing cracks, nipple shields, thrush, & dairy sensitivity - and it was all worth it!)" People are shocked that I stuck it out. It does look ridiculous all piled up like that, I guess. Between the birth and breastfeeding, this has definitely been the biggest test of will in my life. And it makes me want to pop those people who go on and on about how everything is natural and easy! I wish it had been.

Wow, Helen







I didn't realize you went through so much. It's so wonderful that you've made it to where you are.

And Amy, you too should be very proud of yourself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Have any of us gotten off easy with these babies? I mean, did anyone in our DDC have the birth/PP/breastfeeding situation that they expected and that was ideal? Anyone have it easy?

This is a great question. My answer is no. Because I wanted a peaceful hospital birth (should have gone birth center route but didn't, so if I could change my choices I would) and instead got a C-section. And due to a few other decisions I made after that, I am very upset. The thing is, nothing I do will fix what I have done, and that's something I have to live with. Soemtimes I say, "with my next baby I'll be prepared in case of a C and will have him lifted onto my chest" or, "when i have my natural childbirth next time, I'll get to be the first thing he touches after he is born"
But those babies won't be P, and so it's not fair to him.








Ok, must leave this topic. I obviously have baggage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow is not nursing still









She will NOT let me. I'm heart broken.

It took soooo long to get her to nurse and then 5 months later she has no interest and fights it.

I'm so depressed









Lindsay, I am so sorry you're having such a tough time, and I am sorry that not everyone in your life understands why this is important to you and Marlow. I will be thinking of you, and hoping she latches on!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Huge hugs to you, Lindsey. You are NOT a crappy mom. The fact that you care; the fact that you KNOW this is important -- that is all evidence to the contrary. I completely empathize with feeling that way, though. We put so much pressure on ourselves... and to me, breastfeeding has been that one thing I know I "done right" each day. I hope the issue resolves itself soon!

Ange, the dinner turned out great, thanks  I chopped up a yam and sweet onion, tossed with olive oil in a baking pan, then added three chicken thighs and two italian sausages (cut up). Sprinkled the whole mess with some allspice and cinnamon, then roasted at 325 for an hour. It was dang good. So glad to be back where I can regularly get yams and sweet onions at the grocery store! And ooooh, we went to the natural foods store yesterday and I made my own almond butter.... drool.

Amy, I cast my vote for you to write up your story, too. Just warn me before you post it so that I can have a good stock of kleenex on hand!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Have any of us gotten off easy with these babies? I mean, did anyone in our DDC have the birth/PP/breastfeeding situation that they expected and that was ideal? Anyone have it easy?

Um, I had a couple things with labor that I wasn't expecting. A couple I'm still







: about because I told the Dr. flat out that I didn't want that. And, of course, he ignored me. But for the most part, it was a great experience. My recovery was fairly easy except that I popped a stitch jumping up to try to save my child from DH's Aunt's foster kid who was trying to hit her in the head at 4 days old. And besides the night before my milk (which was all of the second night after she was born), and like 3 days of soreness at the beginning, breastfeeding has been really easy for me. I did have a ton of support from my mom the first week with that though, so I'm sure that helped. And my pregnancy was super easy and problem free.

All in all, I've been pretty happy with everything. I read all these stories of the struggles a lot of moms go through and I realize just how lucky I've been.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I think one of the greatest gifts my mother ever gave me was to not sugar coat labor/delivery/breastfeeding. She was honest about the pain/exhaustion/frustrations involved with all three, and IMO that was very helpful, and very healthy. I think I handled labor as well as I did because I didn't feel like I had to live up to this antiquated ideal that women popped out babies in the morning and made dinner that night. It's just not reality, and I'm glad no one spewed that at me. 'Cause it IS hard (it's called labor, after all) and yeah, it hurts, but it's a good hurt, or at least it was for me. I did feel like I had super powers after I delivered Sam. I managed to not only stay conscious for three days (hadn't really slept since Monday and then had a 33 hour labor) on an empty stomach, but dude, I pushed out a friggin HUMAN.

But of course there are regrets, and I pray that this labor and delivery is totally different. Oh, and getting to breastfeed would be nice.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hi Kara!

Man, I'm totally forgetting to respond to a ton of things. Ugh. I can't keep up.

Oh, this is funny, I wrote my nursing story for an LJ community that I'm part of, and here's the title: "bf after c-section, SNS use, tongue-tie, surgery, healing cracks, nipple shields, thrush, & dairy sensitivity - and it was all worth it!)" People are shocked that I stuck it out. It does look ridiculous all piled up like that, I guess. Between the birth and breastfeeding, this has definitely been the biggest test of will in my life. And it makes me want to pop those people who go on and on about how everything is natural and easy! I wish it had been.

You rock. plain and simple.







linky us to it will ya?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Hey there! Good to "see" you! Yeah, we're completely out of control.

Yep. I've missed you Kara! Actually was thinking of you last night!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I don't begrudge anyone either. I'd actually really like to hear that someone got the whole package experience that she wanted/hoped for. It would be encouraging.









And Amy, you totally should write that up.









I don't begrudge anyone, but man I still have a wicked streak of green when I hear of an easy conception, pregnancy and birth. Thankfully BF has gone well (well other than the bad latch, weeks of thrush, plugged duct, bleb, and mastitis...) I guess we just all have our journey, whatever it is. lame but true

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow is not nursing still









She will NOT let me. I'm heart broken.

It took soooo long to get her to nurse and then 5 months later she has no interest and fights it.

I'm so depressed









I'ms orry L, don't give up. You are really doing something incredible for Marlow.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I think so. I hope so. I feel like a crappy mom right now.

You aren't even remotely crappy. it happens. we are supporting you and you WILL get through this.

Well we fly out to MI in a couple of hours and I HAVEN'T PACKED A THING.
So... gotta go.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Enjoy your trip, Korin. Travel safe!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Helen- I get the same reaction when I say that Maggie breastfeeds. I guess the odds of a micropreemie latching on, much less breastfeeding almost a year later are slim and none. My LLL leader wants me to write it up for their publication. I am going to wait until she is about 18 mos.

I wasn't aware that was such a big thing...mine wasn't a micro-preemie, but she was in the NICU for 3 months, then in and out for the first year and a half, and she nursed until she was almost three, never having any formula. Hmm, it never seemed hard. I guess I should be thankeful.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I think one of the greatest gifts my mother ever gave me was to not sugar coat labor/delivery/breastfeeding. She was honest about the pain/exhaustion/frustrations involved with all three, and IMO that was very helpful, and very healthy. I think I handled labor as well as I did because I didn't feel like I had to live up to this antiquated ideal that women popped out babies in the morning and made dinner that night. It's just not reality, and I'm glad no one spewed that at me. 'Cause it IS hard (it's called labor, after all) and yeah, it hurts, but it's a good hurt, or at least it was for me. I did feel like I had super powers after I delivered Sam. I managed to not only stay conscious for three days (hadn't really slept since Monday and then had a 33 hour labor) on an empty stomach, but dude, I pushed out a friggin HUMAN.

But of course there are regrets, and I pray that this labor and delivery is totally different. Oh, and getting to breastfeed would be nice.









Yes... That would have been nice... Except mom had c-sections for all of her births so she had nothing to offer me there.... And she only breastfed my younger brother and that was only part time... But yes, mom's advice would have been good....







:

But then even some of the books will kind of make you feel that if you tear, you did something wrong, and yeah, it's true, they don't talk about the feeling like you have been hit by a truck for a few days...







That's what we are missing, straight, honest birth stories. With all the gory details.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow is not nursing still









She will NOT let me. I'm heart broken.

It took soooo long to get her to nurse and then 5 months later she has no interest and fights it.

I'm so depressed










I am so sorry you are having this hard time. When things get totally stressful for me with baby stuff, I pledge to suck it up for one week. Then I give myself permission to re-evaluate. MOST of the time, things change in that one week time period and I am better able to handle it.

Maybe she is just at a "no more growing" stage...ir getting ready to do something big, like crawl. You are doing the best thing for her....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Enjoy your trip, Korin. Travel safe!









: Don't be gone too long from MDC!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I wasn't aware that was such a big thing...mine wasn't a micro-preemie, but she was in the NICU for 3 months, then in and out for the first year and a half, and she nursed until she was almost three, never having any formula. Hmm, it never seemed hard. I guess I should be thankeful.

You know, there are some things that I truly don't think about. And when I hear others stories, it makes me appreciate more. Getting pregnant... I mean, with C I got pregnant the second month we tried and I remember feeling miserable the first month that it hadn't happened and that was just one month.... I know, I am pitiful







:

And breastfeeding... Other than the normal getting started issues (sore nipples, little bit of bleeding/cracking in the first couple weeks), I have always had a pretty easy time of it with breastfeeding. C brought in his milk before we left the hospital, J had brought in his milk really quickly as well... Never even had to consider doing formula to pick up the slack or anything. And I have always been able to pump pretty effectively as well.

And honestly, even with the healing issues, I really did an awesome job of birthing both my boys... J was turning WHILE he was coming out and C never turned (as I said, backlabor).


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 

ITA - YES Amy you should write it up for New Beginnings!!! I am planning on writing our story (maintaining exclusive bfing in the NICU setting) at some point - when I have time!

.


Ok, after reading and hearing so many comments like this about nursing while in the NICU, I have to ask...what is the other option? Just not nursing? Do most NICU moms not nurse? When my daughter was in we had tons of nursing moms, we used to sign up for the "Good" pump and we never had room in the breastmilk fridge...was that abnormal? When she couldn't actually nurse we would set alarms every two hours so I could establish supply...it went so smoothly. I never realized that was really not the norm...is it the pumping that usually does not work? Or the transition from feeding tube/bottle/breast the problem?

BFM, you are a LLL consultant..you would know this, that is why I am asking you in particular.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Ok, after reading and hearing so many comments like this about nursing while in the NICU, I have to ask...what is the other option? Just not nursing? Do most NICU moms not nurse? When my daughter was in we had tons of nursing moms, we used to sign up for the "Good" pump and we never had room in the breastmilk fridge...was that abnormal? When she couldn't actually nurse we would set alarms every two hours so I could establish supply...it went so smoothly. I never realized that was really not the norm...is it the pumping that usually does not work? Or the transition from feeding tube/bottle/breast the problem?

BFM, you are a LLL consultant..you would know this, that is why I am asking you in particular.

Not a LLL consultant, but a preemie mama.









There's a big difference between a NURSING mom, and a PUMPING mom in the NICU. Those of us who had babies born before the latch ability and suck/swallow/breath reflex (before about 34 weeks) usually have a hell of a time getting the baby to breast and eating without having apnea or bradycardia. They're simply not strong enough to effectively eat at the breast. I put Samantha to breast for every feeding that I was in the NICU (usually 4 of 8 feedings) and we still left the hospital with her exclusively on bottles, not once having eaten from the breast. She was getting breastmilk however, until my milk dried up for the third and final time at 10 weeks post partum. We know now that I lost my supply due to pregnancy, but it was devastating and infuriating at the time, because I'd had such a great supply and then it dropped inexplicably.

I think a lot of NICU moms try to pump, and try to establish breastfeeding, but there are so many more obstacles when you're dealing with a young preemie that those closer to term usually don't have to deal with. For the most part, babies born after about 34 weeks might be slow in the beginning, but breastfeeding eventually is a possibility, and a fairly normal one. Babies born between 30 and 34 weeks usually require more work, and there are several weeks in the beginning where it's just not an option. Babies born before 30 weeks generally never get to actually nurse, as it takes SO MUCH dedication on the part of the mama to be willing to work with that baby over and over until he/she "gets it."

I think our biggest problem was that Samantha came home at only 34 weeks gestation, so she was just developing her suck/swallow/breath reflex. I couldn't get anyone at our local hospital to help me teach her to nurse, and I couldn't afford to go back to the hospital she was born in, 90 miles away, to get those LCs to help us.

So, 8 months later, she's still not nursing. At this point, I'm hoping she'll be old enough that I can open my mouth really wide and she'll mimic me, or that I'll have a successful nursing relationship with Jackson and she'll learn through him. Either way, I'll be pumping for Sam when my milk comes back.

Yeah, successfully nursing a preemie, especially a micro, is a really big deal. It's hard to get away from the pump and get the babe exclusively on the breast.

Rock on those who have accomplished it. I wish I was in that crowd.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Ok, after reading and hearing so many comments like this about nursing while in the NICU, I have to ask...what is the other option? Just not nursing? Do most NICU moms not nurse? When my daughter was in we had tons of nursing moms, we used to sign up for the "Good" pump and we never had room in the breastmilk fridge...was that abnormal? When she couldn't actually nurse we would set alarms every two hours so I could establish supply...it went so smoothly. I never realized that was really not the norm...is it the pumping that usually does not work? Or the transition from feeding tube/bottle/breast the problem?

BFM, you are a LLL consultant..you would know this, that is why I am asking you in particular.

There is plenty of pumping and plenty of nursing in the nicu. But there is not many micros like Maggie nursing. A lot of micros get nec an intestine
issue not to mention all the other issues that come up.
But for Maggie she didnt even get any feeds for almost 3 weeks and then it was 1ml every 6 hours and went up as the days went on all the way to 30 ml (1 oz)
then Maggie didnt even get put to the breast for 7 weeks and got a bottle at 9 weeks only after she successfully breastfed a feeding by my orders. This is normal to wait because the suck reflex dosent even start until after 32 weeks. If I didnt know what I was doing from my previous 30 months of nursing dd1, this would never have happend.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
There is plenty of pumping and plenty of nursing in the nicu. But there is not many micros like Maggie nursing. A lot of micros get nec an intestine
issue not to mention all the other issues that come up.
But for Maggie she didnt even get any feeds for almost 3 weeks and then it was 1ml every 6 hours and went up as the days went on all the way to 30 ml (1 oz)
then Maggie didnt even get put to the breast for 7 weeks and got a bottle at 9 weeks only after she successfully breastfed a feeding by my orders. This is normal to wait because the suck reflex dosent even start until after 32 weeks. If I didnt know what I was doing from my previous 30 months of nursing dd1, this would never have happend.

You rock Amy... I remember checking every week in the ddc area to see how Maggie was doing... You were a solid rock of support for your family. And when dh saw the pic, he said, she doesn't look very small.... Not sure she can be called a micro forever.














:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

My mom didn't intentionally sugar-coat anything, but her stories definitely underestimated what I ended up feeling. Turns out, her "natural birth" was not as natural as she'd claimed... she had some sort of inhaled drug (ether?), so that deadened the worst of it. It also turns out she thought I was a bit loony-bins for doing mine drug-free, but luckily she kept that opinion to herself until after the birth.

Um... recovery was a bit*h. Nasty, nasty nasty. I did NOT expect it to be that bad. I still get retroactively worried about myself in that phase.

OK, dan is trying to get me out the door right now. But one more thing -- Ange, I thought of a skinny white boy for you -- how do you feel about Adam Brody? I love him!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

She will always be born a micro preemie at 1 lb 12 oz. But she dosent have that "preemie Look" etc. I am telling you, if this was my first I would be so in the dark what to do. Even the "Breastfeeding you premature baby" and the Dr Sears book are out of date when it comes to breastfeeding in the nicu. You see, Maggie might not be the way she is if she was born even as early as 3-5 years ago.

Some of the success with preemies has only started in the last few years. There is a documentary the March of Dimes was showing last month that Bob and I attended. It was about a boy who was born about the same gestation as Maggie weighing 400 grams instead of Maggie's 810 grams. This baby was born at UCLA hospital's nicu, one of the best in the nation. But we are watching the show saying to ourselves- why are they doing this and why are they doing that? Why, because they now know not to do that with babies born soo so early. This was in 2001, 2002. The research that saved Maggie is brand new within the last 18-24 mos. She actaully is part of that research now. We signed something the day after she was born to be part of it. Actually dh did.

I of course have my own ideas what happened. I feel that its our strict AP ideals that is keeping this baby like she is. I literally bullied the nurses into getting me a pump after she was born, told them how I would save it, how it had to be frozen etc. When they found out I nursed as long as I did, they nearly flipped out. Not less than 4 nurses came and asked me all kinds of quesitons about breastfeeding. Now that she is home, we wear her all the time and cosleep most of the time. But she is starting to like her own space. I see babies at the follow up clinic who went home better off than Maggie did and they are no where near her development or health for that matter.

So ladies, we are doing a great thing AP with our children, know that when someone who dosent subscribe to our ideals gives you grief- think of what it did for MAggie.









ok off my soapbox for a long while!


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Have any of us gotten off easy with these babies? I mean, did anyone in our DDC have the birth/PP/breastfeeding situation that they expected and that was ideal? Anyone have it easy?


I did.

But it was really a reward in my mind for the absolutely horrific birth I had with ds #1. I was afraid to give birth this time because of the trauma of my first - horrifying, excruciatingly painful backlabor in an attempted UC with emergency transfer, and epidural at 9.5cm resulting in three hours of flat on back pushing and me getting him out through sheer force of will at last second before they were going to give me a c-section, my son being taken away to NICU immediately, even though nothing was wrong, and then spending five days in the hospital because they would not let us take him home because of attempted UC nor did they allow me to put him to my breast for 5 days, and then being admonished by every doc in the hospital







: And the recovery was also extremely painful. Along with the antiobiotic-induced yeast infection in my nipples at 1 week PP.

This birth was everything I could have hoped for; no back labor, no fear, no drama, very peaceful, and I felt normal afterward (normal soreness, I mean - not like I had been hit by a truck). It was just really a nice way to resolve the pain of the past.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Pumping so I have a minute...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Um... recovery was a bit*h. Nasty, nasty nasty. I did NOT expect it to be that bad. I still get retroactively worried about myself in that phase.

OK, dan is trying to get me out the door right now. But one more thing -- Ange, I thought of a skinny white boy for you -- how do you feel about Adam Brody? I love him!

AMEN to the recovery description... Maybe I just don't remember ds1 being that bad??? Adam Brody... had never seen him so looked him up. Cute...







My currents are Wentworth ******, Jensen Ackles ( i know, his hair isn't as dark as I like but, sometimes we have to give a little) and I am sure there are a bunch more that my husband can name off but I can't think of right now.... What I find is that I tend to like characters that ppl play and not really the actor themselves. Does that make sense or am I the only one who does this? Cause I thought Jensen was really attractive in Dark Angel and now in Supernatural... Couldn't stand him in Dawson's Creek or Smallville... Am really liking Hugh Laurie as House...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I did.

But it was really a reward in my mind for the absolutely horrific birth I had with ds #1. I was afraid to give birth this time because of the trauma of my first - horrifying, excruciatingly painful backlabor in an attempted UC with emergency transfer, and epidural at 9.5cm resulting in three hours of flat on back pushing and me getting him out through sheer force of will at last second before they were going to give me a c-section, my son being taken away to NICU immediately, even though nothing was wrong, and then spending five days in the hospital because they would not let us take him home because of attempted UC nor did they allow me to put him to my breast for 5 days, and then being admonished by every doc in the hospital







: And the recovery was also extremely painful. Along with the antiobiotic-induced yeast infection in my nipples at 1 week PP.

This birth was everything I could have hoped for; no back labor, no fear, no drama, very peaceful, and I felt normal afterward (normal soreness, I mean - not like I had been hit by a truck). It was just really a nice way to resolve the pain of the past.

So so glad you had a wonderful second birth...







: Backlabor is a














I remember I was like, um isn't this a 1 in 4 chance??? Am only on baby 2!!! Why can't my kids face the right way????















Yeah, I can laugh now....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I did.

But it was really a reward in my mind for the absolutely horrific birth I had with ds #1. I was afraid to give birth this time because of the trauma of my first - horrifying, excruciatingly painful backlabor in an attempted UC with emergency transfer, and epidural at 9.5cm resulting in three hours of flat on back pushing and me getting him out through sheer force of will at last second before they were going to give me a c-section, my son being taken away to NICU immediately, even though nothing was wrong, and then spending five days in the hospital because they would not let us take him home because of attempted UC nor did they allow me to put him to my breast for 5 days, and then being admonished by every doc in the hospital







: And the recovery was also extremely painful. Along with the antiobiotic-induced yeast infection in my nipples at 1 week PP.

This birth was everything I could have hoped for; no back labor, no fear, no drama, very peaceful, and I felt normal afterward (normal soreness, I mean - not like I had been hit by a truck). It was just really a nice way to resolve the pain of the past.

Good! I'm so glad your second birth was a redeeming experience!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
AMEN to the recovery description... Maybe I just don't remember ds1 being that bad??? Adam Brody... had never seen him so looked him up. Cute...







My currents are Wentworth ******, Jensen Ackles ( i know, his hair isn't as dark as I like but, sometimes we have to give a little) and I am sure there are a bunch more that my husband can name off but I can't think of right now.... What I find is that I tend to like characters that ppl play and not really the actor themselves. Does that make sense or am I the only one who does this? Cause I thought Jensen was really attractive in Dark Angel and now in Supernatural... Couldn't stand him in Dawson's Creek or Smallville... Am really liking Hugh Laurie as House...









So so glad you had a wonderful second birth...







: Backlabor is a














I remember I was like, um isn't this a 1 in 4 chance??? Am only on baby 2!!! Why can't my kids face the right way????















Yeah, I can laugh now....

I know what you mean about the characters over just the actors.







And I also am a big fan of Hugh Laurie...and Hugh Jackman







Oh, and the Fiennes brothers. Shakespeare In Love is one of my absolute favorite movies.

Well, if back labor really is a 1 in 4 chance, then theoretically if you had 8 kids, your next 6 babies would be facing the right way.







If that's not motivation, I don't know what is!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Have any of us gotten off easy with these babies? I mean, did anyone in our DDC have the birth/PP/breastfeeding situation that they expected and that was ideal? Anyone have it easy?


I had the birth that i expected and that was ideal for me. I have the best OB who let me do what I wanted. and was supporting what I wanted. The nurses afterwards were great. THey left me alone and alone came when I asked them too. I wouldn't change anything. Next time I hope I have the courage to have a UC homebirth... My PP was good. Not too much pain or anything. and breastfeeding has been great. No real big issues. I have a lot of great support though from my family. and I have it easy with Hannah. She is a very good baby. Haleigh was the same. My birth with her was great. Breastfeeding was great. I cannot complain at all. Yes we've had thrush and etc. But nothing tramatic that some remedies couldn't handle KWIM?


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Hope you have a safe trip Korin


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Caroline - looks like the super preemie mamas have already said pretty much everything I would have said, and they've experienced it firsthand whereas I've just studied it/been lectured on it, so I'm glad that what I would have said appears to be accurate from the grassroots! When we work with preemie mamas through LLL, yes, fortunately in our area the majority do pump for their babies, but the challenges usually are: 1) maintaining supply while pumping exclusively; 2) making the transition from tube feeds/bottle feeds to actually latching at the breast effectively (there is a big debate in the lactation field about whether a preemie "needs" to learn how to take a bottle before getting put to breast, or whether they are better off going straight to the breast once they are capable of nippling feeds); and 3) hospital staff support, or lack thereof, depending.

For example, in the NICU we were in, they were VERY VERY VERY supportive of pumping, but not so much in helping these mamas transition to the breast. The freezers were overflowing with pumped milk, but then I'd see these mamas sitting there struggling to get a teeny baby to nurse with no one helping them. And for some mamas it can be virtually impossible to keep up a supply (and increase supply along with demand) when there's NO direct contact between baby and breast, only pumping (and a lot of mamas with babes in the hospital give up because it's not so nice to get up every 2 hours at night to pump, as opposed to getting up with a cuddly baby!) In the most serious cases, I think the stress of not even knowing if your baby will make it, or will have major health problems for the rest of his or her life, makes it hard to focus on keeping up supply, when you can barely get through the day and stay sane. I don't know how those of you who have done it made it through - I honestly think I would have died if I'd had to have left Andrew and pumped for him all the time that I couldn't be there. I still literally feel sick to my stomach when I remember the moment they came and took him away from me - I was *terrified* and shaking when I went to ask if there was any way I could stay there and what my options were, and while I waited for them to look into it and decide if/what they could do for me to put me up.

This is all obviously not to say it can't be done - I do know some mamas who have succeeded - but it is rare. Most preemie mamas we work with in LLL are able to bf but not completely or near-completely (usually 50-70% bm and supp with donor milk or formula for the rest, I would estimate.)

I think Amy hit the nail on the head when she said that second-time mamas have a bit of an advantage in that at least they know what a "normal" course of bfing is supposed to be like, and that AP makes all the difference. I think AP makes a huge difference in babies, period - preemie or full-term. And what Sarah said is true, too - support is key. Mamas who work with LLL or a good lactation consultant tend to stick with it more than those who don't have anyone to turn to. And believe me, the knowledge among healthcare providers varies a lot - even as a mom with a full-term baby, and knowing this was my third breastfed baby and I was in the lactation field, you still should have heard the nonsense advice I was given (sometimes pretty forcefully/rudely!) by the NICU nurses (Well really only 1 or 2 of them - the rest were great!) So even a dedicated mom can be sabotaged by bad advice/lack of support.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
there is a big debate in the lactation field about whether a preemie "needs" to learn how to take a bottle before getting put to breast, or whether they are better off going straight to the breast once they are capable of nippling

So even a dedicated mom can be sabotaged by bad advice/lack of support.

Thank you BFmama! IME and IMHO, the preemie should be put to the breast first. For the first 5 weeks they would feed Maggie w the bottle, she would have apnea. Thankfully most nicus done use those dreadful red nipples anymore because it causes apnea as well. Within a week of her breastfeeding, she only had apnea in the beginning and never after that while bfeeding.

I agree its very easy to be sabotaged in breastfeeding and I really dont think it was meant to do that! I really dont think that Breastfeeding is taught well to the medical field. I had to show one of the fellows some nursing and pumping tips so she could feed her baby. She confessed she felt silly asking me and I said, why- I have done this longer than you!!
Also, I had a great nurse one night after the breastfeeding was established. She said, if you're breastfeeding her, we will skip the "scheduled feed". When she ran it by the fellow on duty- he said to us, well how do we know if she got enough?? I replied, you were sick that day they taught breastfeeding right?? My leg still hurts from Bob kicking me.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Hello, my name is Amy and I am addicted to Sin sticks...I thought I could stop anytime or that it was just a phase. But no I am addicted..

Sarah- do raise your prices so I cannot afford them!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you all for posting about the preemie and breastfeeding.

It has been a major struggle. we have dealt with all of the issues (but NEC) mentioned above.

I feel whiny when saying this but it's just not fair that I worked SOOOO hard to get the nursing thing down and now she hates it. I keep trying to latch and it just makes her angry.

She has 2 teeth but I don't see any evidence that they are bugging her.

I can't even get her to nurse in the late night sleepy times


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Well, if back labor really is a 1 in 4 chance, then theoretically if you had 8 kids, your next 6 babies would be facing the right way.







If that's not motivation, I don't know what is!









Well, now that you put it that way, maybe I should try for the next 6


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, no one throw tomatoes at me, but honestly? yeah, this time around the birth and dealing with breastfeeding (especially in those first hard few weeks when my nipples were raw and all he did was nurse, nurse, nurse) and going without sleep ... so far, yes, it is going so well!







:

Of course, maybe it just seems easier because this is my second time around and I'm not freaking out the way I did the first time around? (I was a total WRECK and in hindsite, probably more than just babyblues, with my first ... like I used to wake up and check her breathing and wouldn't leave her for 45 seconds to pee even ...) I'm showering (nearly) daily for one







and for another Chris took 3 weeks off this time around so I had a for real babymoon, you know? with Boo he took off like 4 days or something, but that really wasn't enough. I needed him more and this time around he seems to get that, you know? Or maybe I'm so used to not sleeping over the past 5 years that I'm too tired to freak out?







: But, yeah, this time around it's been good. (and, hey, maybe that's my trade off for that damned PUPPS that last trimester of pregnancy, eh?)

(now, I'd better run and knock on some wood, eh?)









Now, life outside of parenthood, that has been the total suckage lately.







:

You mamas have really inspired me tonight ... we've conquered a lot of things as a group and individually there have been amazing obstacles overcome. Pretty darn wonderful to read back and to think back over the past year plus ... every time I look at the bracelet on my wrist I think of this group and how powerful it is that when a group of mamas comes together, even just over the internet, special things can happen. I've missed this "tribe" of mamas









Thanks for the warm welcome. It's nice to be back. Now, where do I place that Sin Stick order again?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Now, life outside of parenthood, that has been the total suckage lately.







:
Thanks for the warm welcome. It's nice to be back. Now, where do I place that Sin Stick order again?









Welcome and remember we can talk about non parenting issues too since we mamas stick together.

Not that I dont love Sarah to pieces but be careful w those sin sticks!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you all for posting about the preemie and breastfeeding.

It has been a major struggle. we have dealt with all of the issues (but NEC) mentioned above.

I feel whiny when saying this but it's just not fair that I worked SOOOO hard to get the nursing thing down and now she hates it. I keep trying to latch and it just makes her angry.

She has 2 teeth but I don't see any evidence that they are bugging her.

I can't even get her to nurse in the late night sleepy times









Oh sweetie. I know how frustrating it is. Samantha FINALLY latched on her 6 month birthday, and then got a cold and has refused the breast ever since. (where's the kicking and screaming smiley?) Every time I put her to breast, she just screams and screams, as though I'm somehow hurting her. I've tried finger feeding her with the SNS, but she refuses even that. Nipple shield/SNS combo gets refused too. We've tried re-birthing in the bathtub to no avail. I'm topless around her as weather permits, but she just has no interest. It's deeply saddening for me. I SO wanted to nurse my baby. Hopefully this time'll be different.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Hello, my name is Amy and I am addicted to Sin sticks...I thought I could stop anytime or that it was just a phase. But no I am addicted..

Sarah- do raise your prices so I cannot afford them!

Actually, now that you mention it, there is pertinent information in my blog for those of you who order sin sticks or rum balls. Things will be changing come January 1.







And I'm more than happy to be your pusher.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Okay, no one throw tomatoes at me, but honestly? yeah, this time around the birth and dealing with breastfeeding (especially in those first hard few weeks when my nipples were raw and all he did was nurse, nurse, nurse) and going without sleep ... so far, yes, it is going so well!







:

No tomatoes here. Good for you! That's awesome.

Quote:

Now, life outside of parenthood, that has been the total suckage lately.







:
So sorry.









Quote:

You mamas have really inspired me tonight ... we've conquered a lot of things as a group and individually there have been amazing obstacles overcome. Pretty darn wonderful to read back and to think back over the past year plus ... every time I look at the bracelet on my wrist I think of this group and how powerful it is that when a group of mamas comes together, even just over the internet, special things can happen. I've missed this "tribe" of mamas









Thanks for the warm welcome. It's nice to be back. Now, where do I place that Sin Stick order again?








The power of women in large groups always amazes me. It's so awesome to see how we've all come together, especially being all different ages, from different walks of life, different familial environments, and different faiths/belief systems.

As for your last question, look at my signature.

I think the biggest part of our nursing problems came in the lack of support/prior knowledge on my part. Even though I sought support from every source I could think of, going so far as to call LCs, LLL leaders in tears, no one could/would help. My local LLL had never even SEEN a preemie that early, let alone know how to nurse one. And they had ONE book in the library which was completely useless. Breastfeeding Your Premature Baby did absolutely nothing except tick me off, to be honest.







And since I had no concept of what a normal nursing relationship was supposed to be like, except open baby's mouth, put boob in, I had no jumping off point. Half the nurses in our NICU (at least) were childless. Not an ideal combination, really. Novice mama, no support, and little tiny baby...oh, and big flat nipples didn't help the situation either. Ah well.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Welcome and remember we can talk about non parenting issues too since we mamas stick together.

Not that I dont love Sarah to pieces but be careful w those sin sticks!!











Heather, was it you who referred to them as crack?









And believe it or not, I don't like them.







: I'm not much of a sweets eater, so there's no risk of me eating my profits.







Now BRAD on the other hand. It's like he hears a pretzel break and salivates like one of Pavlov's dogs. I swear he can be across the house and know when there's a stick waiting for him. I rarely get all the way to the end and then break one though, so most of the time he just gets caramel and pecans. Poor guy. I'm not much help in his goal to drop 40 pounds. He wants to get back to his Army weight. We'll see how that goes. We've decided that in 7 years, for our 10th anniversary (dating anniversary, not marriage) we're going to do the Iron Man Triathalon in Hawaii. It'll be the honeymoon we never had.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

My first was easy 6 hrs of pure hell and no drugs,not that I didn't ask for them, just no one would give me them, I thank them now. my first was a non nurser no matter what I tried it just didn't work. so I ep'ed for 6 mos.It wasn't untill I delivered did they find out I had IUGR. He was 6# 3oz and 15 days post term.









Now my second I still have nightmares about, I was induced due to my ob going back to canada,and I did not want anyone else delivering me. stupid me I ended up getting a epidural after 18 hours on pitocin and stalling at 6 cm dialated. He got stuck had shoulder distocia and ended up with a collapsed lung,not to mention he caught a nasty infection from their scn.They f'up his antibiotic dose that made him even sicker. Justin went to st.Elizabeths in Boston and was there for 12 weeks,There is more to the story but from a leagle stand point,I can't. He did not got to breast untill 4 wks and didn't really nurse ti'll 7 wks, he did not nurse fully untill about 4 mos old. I lived there around the clook for weeks. We were very lucky to have a great hosp team,they set up every thing pump delivery,broght me meals,I can't thank them enough. I try to remember how frail he was when he is pushing every last button I have!







He nursed for 27 mos.one day he just shook his head and said no!









Olivia,is another story all together I was tta for another year or so. not sure if I wanted another child while I was finishing nursing school,I was on bc and trying to find one that did't make me want to kill myself or others







. Me on bc is ugly!














ended up pregnant! I had low hormone levels from the beginning, had some preterm stuff and suspected IGUR and low amniotic fluid levels. I was induced again very reluctantly she was 10 od. I went in at 8 am didn't get hooked up untill 10 or 11 ish,I don't remember and didn't feel any contractions ti'll about 1pm,1:30 they realy started to hurt,walking and rocking lead to squatting,when they cheeked me at 1:30 I was 4 cm , They left thinking it would be hrs







. THis is when I started to ask for drugs but my dh was warned that I would kill him if I asked for drugs and I got them.He was realy good at telling me what I wanted to hear. a very good cheerleader! Olivia was head out when my doc get there,all I did was squat and push 2 pushes and I got to pull her out.They lifted me to the bed let cord stop pulseing and I got to cut the cord this time!!

I have delivered 9 babies in my 14 years as a EMT/PARAMEDIC and I can say I delivrerd my own, she is the best thing I ever done! She rocks my world!!!
I have given up on loth diapering at least for now but it has made me more sane







:

Now that I have bored you all to death!!! I'll go


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We got a bunch of Christmas cards in the mail today and Katie is eating the envelopes.







She's so cute.

Um, I ordered her an amber necklace from eBay, I think it may be too long, in which case, I'll shorten it a bit and use the spare beads on my own necklace. I also bought her a playsilk today for a Christmas present.

I cannot wait to get my sin sticks.







10 days if the mail cooperates.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
We got a bunch of Christmas cards in the mail today and Katie is eating the envelopes.







She's so cute.

Um, I ordered her an amber necklace from eBay, I think it may be too long, in which case, I'll shorten it a bit and use the spare beads on my own necklace. I also bought her a playsilk today for a Christmas present.

I cannot wait to get my sin sticks.







10 days if the mail cooperates.


I love playsilks,I think she likes they too!







Olivia likes to eat the grocery list!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

I am so sorry that Marlow is refusing to nurse.














I live in fear of the day that is going to happen with Evie. I have low supply too. I was on Reglan once. It seemed to work fairly well, but I've always had to supplement too. I was sick over the weekend and could not keep anything down so of course I wasn't drinking much. I could really tell that she was frustrated by Sun. She would latch on for about 15 seconds then pop off over and over. Things seem to have gotten a little better since then. Tomorrow is my last day of school so I'm hoping to actually be able to rebuild my supply a little over the holidays.

Anyways, enough about me. What I wanted to ask you was if you had tried Goat's Rue. My mw said it was the single best thing for building milk supply. I got it when Evie was about a week old but it tasted so nasty I couldn't take it. (However, nasty may be relative. I can't drink any kind of tea, gag, shudder). I gave it to my m/w who was going to give it to another mama to try or I would send it to you. If you are interested though, I got it at wishgardenherbs.com

Is she refusing to nurse after she gets the bottle too?

ASFA *ideal* birth/pp. Evie's was much better than Caleb's. With Caleb, my water broke (2 am) and I was doing fine at home, but the minute I got to the hospital (5 pm) my labor stopped. I was stuck at 3 cm for.ev.er. Got pitocin around 11 pm, an epidural (7 am) b/c I was still at 3 cm. Waited forever until I was 8 cm around 7 pm, turned the epidural off and he was born at 8:51 pm. One awesome thing is that I had an unbelievably patient ob. He always works with any patient tha my mw has that does a hospital birth and is very hands off. The nurse asked once if they could put that fetal monitor into his head b/c they kept losing him on the external one. I said no, it was end of discussion. I also got to deliver Caleb myself. As soon as he started crowning, I reached down, Dr. Fitz helped me grab him and I lifted him up onto my chest. I also had low supply w/ Caleb and never really got off to a good start w/ bf him. And since I had virturally no *real-life* support, I only bf him for 4 months before all my milk was gone, but he had a good amount of formula from the beginning.

With Evie, labor wasn't how I planned it, induced 3 weeks early, but I did get my no epidural experience. I got the cervidil around 10 pm, water broken at 6:30 am, pit at noon, and baby at 9:18. She came so fast however that she rocketed out onto the bed. Dr. Fitz didn't even have a chance to put his gloves on.







We have a picture of her laying on the gloves and the package that they were in. Ha! I was also so dazed b/c of her fast entrance that I just kinda sat back and didn't know what to do. It sounds so weird but she was screaming and I didn't want to pick her up. I still feel horrible about that to this day, I mean, what kind of mother doesn't want to hold their own baby? Of course, she hasn't been put down very often since I snapped out of it, but still those first few seconds, I think I was in shock. BF w/ her is going better than it did w/ Caleb too. Although I get maybe 1.5 oz when I pump for 40 min (both sides). She still nurses for all her meals except the times when she's at the babysitters. I'm hoping as she eats more solids we can cut down on the amount of formula that she gets by replacing it w/ me.

Oh and welcome back Kara!









And to make this post even longer...my bracelet broke! I was so sad. It just popped. I was walking in our garage and it just fell off. Beads scattered everywhere. I think I found most of them though, but I don't remember how many there were. Anybody want to count them for me?

Tomorrow (or really today) is my last day of school! Yippee!! I'm so excited. We'll be traveling to my parents' house though, so I'm hoping that the 7+ hours in the car with Evie-bo-Bevie will be ok. Not looking so forward to that though. Hopefully her big brother can entertain her. She's totally over the moon right now for him. The least little thing he does sends her into gales of laughter. I LOVE it!


----------



## mom2kailinconnor (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all! I am new to MDC and obviously this thread as well. Actually I have lurked on MDC for a few months. I am mama to Kaili and Connor. Connor is my June '06 babe, 6/16/06.

Definitely didn't read all 72 pages of this thread so not quite sure what it is about. I just wanted to jump in, so here I am! Hope to get to know everyone soon and maybe catch up, lol!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Welcome!
Don't worry about catching up unless you really want to.
I just jumped on in the middle of a thread too.

Good luck with your drive Katie, we're coming up on the same thing, except we don't have a big brother for entertainment.

We're leaving Thursday night. Our first stretch is 12 hours of driving time (does not include stops). Second stretch is 8 hours. Not sure how far we'll make it, but we're going to go as far as we can. We did the 12 hour stretch in September, but we stopped for the night after the first 5 hours of driving. So yea, I'm gonna be a little behind on posts for like 3 weeks.









I had a question that I was going to ask everyone and now I totally forget what it was. Ah well. It'll come back.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Phew I'm in a mood tonight.









I'm a member of another messageboard and they're talking about "child rearing" because of all the new mommies. Egad.
The wealth of misinformation is unreal. cloth diapers, CIO, spanking, breastfeeding, co-sleeping. I had to, um, educate them on a couple things.

Yea, I don't think I'm going to make many friends over there with my stance on CIO and the rest.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
I am so sorry that Marlow is refusing to nurse.














I live in fear of the day that is going to happen with Evie. I have low supply too. I was on Reglan once. It seemed to work fairly well, but I've always had to supplement too. I was sick over the weekend and could not keep anything down so of course I wasn't drinking much. I could really tell that she was frustrated by Sun. She would latch on for about 15 seconds then pop off over and over. Things seem to have gotten a little better since then. Tomorrow is my last day of school so I'm hoping to actually be able to rebuild my supply a little over the holidays.

Anyways, enough about me. What I wanted to ask you was if you had tried Goat's Rue. My mw said it was the single best thing for building milk supply. I got it when Evie was about a week old but it tasted so nasty I couldn't take it. (However, nasty may be relative. I can't drink any kind of tea, gag, shudder). I gave it to my m/w who was going to give it to another mama to try or I would send it to you. If you are interested though, I got it at wishgardenherbs.com

Is she refusing to nurse after she gets the bottle too?

Goat's Rue? I haven't heard of it before. Thank you







I'll check into getting some.

The domperidone is somewhat working but it seems like milk milk is all cream but that's ok, right?

I only got 2 days on the reglan before I got sick. I have to find a place to donate that bottle. Any ideas, anyone?

No nursing at any time. I tried 6 times today in all different states. I am wondering if I'm putting too much pressure on her.

Sarah,
would banana bread make it to northern california at this point? Remember how my dad and brother loved it? Well it turns out that they never made it to my christmas list this year, oooops! Well, to my credit - because of religious reasons they did not start celebrating Christmas until last year (or birthdays) so how am I supposed to keep track? But my dad took it upon himself to reinstate holidays at their home. I had a question in there...sorry.
Oh! and are the girls available to make me a homemade card? My ILs framed that last one!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Tomorrow (or really today) is my last day of school! Yippee!! I'm so excited.

Yay! I love last days of school!

I have 4 classes left for my degree and it has taken me forever going half time! But I guess it's worth it to have had Lee home for going on 3 years! He's the best househusband I've ever heard of.

I went to a little MDC mama get together on Monday and they were all shocked that a Dh was the one doing the ECing. I have to get them a photo of it. I honestly have no domestic bone in my body...
Wow! I really turned the post to not school, sorry


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I've decided that the multi-quote is good to remember what you wanted to comment on as you read to catch up....









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Gluttony!!!







I might do the same thing







:







Trader Joe's has these "cookies". It really is just waffle cone. Sooooo good.

In my defense







:, he doesn't really like pretzels....soooooo....I'm not *really* keeping anything from him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I don't begrudge anyone either. I'd actually really like to hear that someone got the whole package experience that she wanted/hoped for. It would be encouraging.

You know, me too. After 2 sections, I was thrilled to hear about my good friend's "dream" labor and delivery - I was so psyched for her; she hit the jackpot on both births, labored mostly at home, drove to the hospital, no IV, and popped out a baby inside a half hour. I love hearing about that.

As for me and my births....DD was not fun. Pitocin sucked. Breaking down and getting that Nubain shot sucked. Pushing in every position imagineable and her not moving sucked. Hearing her decels not pick back up on the monitor sucked. Worrying about whether they were going to get to her in time sucked. Hospital recovery was actually OK. Pain after I got out of hte hospital sucked. Breastfeeding was OK, aside from some minor latch problems and some thrush early on. It took me a full 7 weeks to be completely off pain medication, though, which I hated, but I was just not able to take care of 2 kids without 2 percocet a day (which is less than they presecribed, but still more than I wanted to take). Parenting 2 kids the first 3 months sucked. I was NOT the mom I was before, nor them mom I'm back to being now - but fortunately DS seems to have made it out without any major issues.

DS on the other hand, while he was a section birth too, aside from the actual section itself his birth was pretty dreamy. Labor and pushing unmedicated. Latched on like a champ the first time and had no BF issues at all. Recovery was practically nonexistant (I took one hit off the pain pump in the hospital, took 2 perc the first day while in the hospital, 1 a day for the next 2 days, and then no pain meds once I got home). I was literally bounding up the steps 2 days after I was home. So...if it weren't for the section, it would have been a "model" natural birth, recovery, and babymoon.







.

I've made peace with both my births, and while I was not happy to have had 2 sections, I also don't feel like I was rialroaded into them or uninformed, and have come to terms with the fact that that's the way they were meant to be birthed, even if I cannot understand the reason why. Not to say that I miss the fact that I've never pushed a baby out, but that's a feeling that gets a little bit less every day. I'm sure I'll always have a little twinge of sadness that they weren't born the way I wanted them to be born, but as it's something I cannot change, I'm not going to spend too much time ruminating.















to everyone who has had a great experience, and














to everyone who has not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I know what you mean about the characters over just the actors.







And I also am a big fan of Hugh Laurie...

Love Hugh Laurie here, too. Also Pierce Brosnan, Ange. And Orlando Bloom (especially as Legolas). And I'm sure there are others I'm forgetting...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Hello, my name is Amy and I am addicted to Sin sticks...I thought I could stop anytime or that it was just a phase. But no I am addicted..

Sarah- do raise your prices so I cannot afford them!

Hello. My name is Heather, and so am I. As predicted, I'm already halfway through mine.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

I can't even get her to nurse in the late night sleepy times

















, oh, mama. I am so sorry...I hope that you can work through this and get her back to the breast!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Well, now that you put it that way, maybe I should try for the next 6









Atta girl!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
I'm showering (nearly) daily for one









Get the !&^@ out of here - with more than one kid, you're showering nearly daily? I refuse to believe it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Now, life outside of parenthood, that has been the total suckage lately.







:









We're here if you want to talk...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
every time I look at the bracelet on my wrist I think of this group and how powerful it is that when a group of mamas comes together, even just over the internet, special things can happen. I've missed this "tribe" of mamas









Thanks for the warm welcome. It's nice to be back.









:, I feel the same way. AND, it's good to have you back!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st*
Not that I dont love Sarah to pieces but be careful w those sin sticks!!











Heather, was it you who referred to them as crack?









Yes. Because it's true.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Tomorrow (or really today) is my last day of school! Yippee!! I'm so excited. We'll be traveling to my parents' house though, so I'm hoping that the 7+ hours in the car with Evie-bo-Bevie will be ok. Not looking so forward to that though. Hopefully her big brother can entertain her. She's totally over the moon right now for him. The least little thing he does sends her into gales of laughter. I LOVE it!

I love this too!!! And congrats on school. And good luck on your trip!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kailinconnor* 
Hi all! I am new to MDC and obviously this thread as well. Actually I have lurked on MDC for a few months. I am mama to Kaili and Connor. Connor is my June '06 babe, 6/16/06.

Definitely didn't read all 72 pages of this thread so not quite sure what it is about. I just wanted to jump in, so here I am! Hope to get to know everyone soon and maybe catch up, lol!

Oh, we just ramble about anything - half the time it's babies, the other half it's whatever is amusing or irritating us at the time...Welcome, and jump on in!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Phew I'm in a mood tonight.









I'm a member of another messageboard and they're talking about "child rearing" because of all the new mommies. Egad.
The wealth of misinformation is unreal. cloth diapers, CIO, spanking, breastfeeding, co-sleeping. I had to, um, educate them on a couple things.

Yea, I don't think I'm going to make many friends over there with my stance on CIO and the rest.









Um, yeah - I don't think those are the kinds of friends I'd want, anyway.







Good luck not having your head explode!!

Carrots last night were a big hit. Cooked 'em, mashed 'em, and she went to town. I think we're gettign another tooth, cause she did not sleep well last night - didn't want to be put down for anything, so I ended up sleepign with her in the rocker until 4am. She just woke up a minute ago, so I have to go.

Have a good one ladies!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kailinconnor* 
Hi all! I am new to MDC and obviously this thread as well. Actually I have lurked on MDC for a few months. I am mama to Kaili and Connor. Connor is my June '06 babe, 6/16/06.

Definitely didn't read all 72 pages of this thread so not quite sure what it is about. I just wanted to jump in, so here I am! Hope to get to know everyone soon and maybe catch up, lol!

Welcome! Jump on in whenever you want. As Heather said, we just ramble on for the most part.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Sarah,
would banana bread make it to northern california at this point? Remember how my dad and brother loved it? Well it turns out that they never made it to my christmas list this year, oooops! Well, to my credit - because of religious reasons they did not start celebrating Christmas until last year (or birthdays) so how am I supposed to keep track? But my dad took it upon himself to reinstate holidays at their home. I had a question in there...sorry.
Oh! and are the girls available to make me a homemade card? My ILs framed that last one!

PMed you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Yay! I love last days of school!

I have 4 classes left for my degree and it has taken me forever going half time! But I guess it's worth it to have had Lee home for going on 3 years! He's the best househusband I've ever heard of.

I went to a little MDC mama get together on Monday and they were all shocked that a Dh was the one doing the ECing. I have to get them a photo of it. I honestly have no domestic bone in my body...
Wow! I really turned the post to not school, sorry









Honey, I'm pretty sure Lee is one of the best HUSBANDS I've ever heard of.







He sounds like a really amazing guy, and I've love to meet him someday. Heck, I'd love it if we could all get together in one place at the same time. Maybe when we're all independently wealthy, right?









So, Samantha went to bed at 8:30 last night, woke up at 8am to eat, and is asleep again. It's almost 9am.







Poor tired Bubba. Growth spurt? Or just finally sleeping all the way through the night? Who knows? I still woke up at 5, per usual, waiting for her to call for me, but then fell back asleep fairly easily. It's nice to feel well rested!

Okay, so you know how I've been feeling like maybe a V wasn't the best option and it made me sad? Well, for good reason. I had a reading done, and apparently there is one more baby waiting to join our family (not in '07!!). So now I'm conflicted.

Also, we will find an "even keel" financially in the fall/winter, which is very good.

The last thing she said was that Jackson will arrive at 38 weeks (FT!!) and will be a Crystal Child. Anyone know anything specific about Crystal Children? All I've been able to find is that they're incredibly empathetic, and usually telepathic with delayed speech that is mis-diagnosed as autism. Sounds like my little brother may be an Indigo Child (adult now). Hmm...which forum should I go to to find more info?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
The last thing she said was that Jackson will arrive at 38 weeks (FT!!) and will be a Crystal Child. Anyone know anything specific about Crystal Children? All I've been able to find is that they're incredibly empathetic, and usually telepathic with delayed speech that is mis-diagnosed as autism. Sounds like my little brother may be an Indigo Child (adult now). Hmm...which forum should I go to to find more info?

Ooooh, I don't remember what forum it was, but I read a thread about this and was fascinated. I'd probably just do a MDC-wide search on titles for Crystal or Indigo. I didn't post to the thread, or I'd just look in my previous posts......


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

We have a V scheduled for the 5th (next month). I am now having second thoughts. Lee wants to postpone it becuase I am iffy about it. I don't know...maybe adoption is a good option for us but I'm not sure now.

OK, I got all of the cards ready BUT 3 of you lucky mamas wi;; be getting a non-holiday photo of Marlow







I ran out. But think of it as luck or something....and if you'd really rather a holiday photo please let me know. I have another sheet ordered and I don't mind mailing it out separately.

OH! and how much postage should I put on a card headed to Canada-regular sized?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

_pssssst....I'm going to whisper this so I don't jinx anything....but pottying is going REALLY well. He's back in pants (but no undies) and will pull them down to sit on the pot for both #1 and #2. I just am so flipping happy that it's going this well, no tears or struggles. He seems to really "get" it, ans announces to me before he has to pee, but I'm not allowed to "watch" him.







Only one miss so far since Friday for both pee and poop._

Fingers crossed this continues!!!!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

OH! and how much postage should I put on a card headed to Canada-regular sized?

I just put 2 stamps on, even though ti's probably too much I didn't feel like waiting in line at the post office. 2 has always done it for my other Canadian mailings...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I just wrote Canada on it and sent it- did it get there??

If you're not sure about the big V dont do it. I dont care what they say, the chances of conceiving after reverse are pretty slim and none what we read. My brother announced at my niece bday party last month he was getting it done on Jan 2nd. I was thinking of bringing over for dinner that night Frank and beans.







He loved that growing up and would like the LOL.

So for my big birthday celebration this weekend, we are going downtown w the dds on Saturday night. Hang out, swim in the hotel pool, and then visit a few musuems the next day- most are free for xmas eve. We are staying at the Hilton on Michigan. the LLL conference is there this summer.

We figure we cannot fly w Maggie for another year so that vacation money we are not spending we can do w other things.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Olivia,is another story all together I was tta for another year or so. not sure if I wanted another child while I was finishing nursing school,I was on bc and trying to find one that did't make me want to kill myself or others







. Me on bc is ugly!














ended up pregnant! I had low hormone levels from the beginning, had some preterm stuff and suspected IGUR and low amniotic fluid levels. I was induced again very reluctantly she was 10 od. I went in at 8 am didn't get hooked up untill 10 or 11 ish,I don't remember and didn't feel any contractions ti'll about 1pm,1:30 they realy started to hurt,walking and rocking lead to squatting,when they cheeked me at 1:30 I was 4 cm , They left thinking it would be hrs







. THis is when I started to ask for drugs but my dh was warned that I would kill him if I asked for drugs and I got them.He was realy good at telling me what I wanted to hear. a very good cheerleader! Olivia was head out when my doc get there,all I did was squat and push 2 pushes and I got to pull her out.They lifted me to the bed let cord stop pulseing and I got to cut the cord this time!!

I have delivered 9 babies in my 14 years as a EMT/PARAMEDIC and I can say I delivrerd my own, she is the best thing I ever done! She rocks my world!!!
I have given up on loth diapering at least for now but it has made me more sane







:

Now that I have bored you all to death!!! I'll go









Not bored at all... So glad you got such a great birth....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kailinconnor* 
Hi all! I am new to MDC and obviously this thread as well. Actually I have lurked on MDC for a few months. I am mama to Kaili and Connor. Connor is my June '06 babe, 6/16/06.

Definitely didn't read all 72 pages of this thread so not quite sure what it is about. I just wanted to jump in, so here I am! Hope to get to know everyone soon and maybe catch up, lol!









We generally change topics daily and sometimes revisit and retalk about old ones... so yeah, don't worry about it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Phew I'm in a mood tonight.









I'm a member of another messageboard and they're talking about "child rearing" because of all the new mommies. Egad.
The wealth of misinformation is unreal. cloth diapers, CIO, spanking, breastfeeding, co-sleeping. I had to, um, educate them on a couple things.

Yea, I don't think I'm going to make many friends over there with my stance on CIO and the rest.









Yes, this is why I don't understand how ppl can visit other boards... Just too many headaches....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

I went to a little MDC mama get together on Monday and they were all shocked that a Dh was the one doing the ECing. I have to get them a photo of it. I honestly have no domestic bone in my body...
Wow! I really turned the post to not school, sorry









I actually have the potential for domesticity, but not the time... So yeah dh does a LOT more than me. My dcp wanted to do a husband swap and I was like "not in a million years" I can't get through a day without my dh







If not for him, I wouldn't have clean bottles to pump into, me and the kids would never eat right and there would never be groceries in the house. Love that man.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

.... Pitocin sucked.

Amen sister!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Love Hugh Laurie here, too. Also Pierce Brosnan, Ange. And Orlando Bloom (especially as Legolas). And I'm sure there are others I'm forgetting...

ooo, why is it that I love love love Orlando as Legolas (when he is blonde mind you) but it's hit and miss at other times? Telling you, depends on the character.... And while we are one LOTR, loved Viggo Mortensen in that movie, don't appreciate him at any other time... He made a good dark-haired boy...








...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Get the !&^@ out of here - with more than one kid, you're showering nearly daily? I refuse to believe it.









Um, I shower when my husbands home... Yup, can't do it any other way...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Carrots last night were a big hit. Cooked 'em, mashed 'em, and she went to town. I think we're gettign another tooth, cause she did not sleep well last night - didn't want to be put down for anything, so I ended up sleepign with her in the rocker until 4am. She just woke up a minute ago, so I have to go.

Have a good one ladies!

Actually going to try carrots this week as well.. Will see how it goes...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
OH! and how much postage should I put on a card headed to Canada-regular sized?

I didn't even think about it!







I hope mine gets there... If not, I'll just resend it out...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
_pssssst....I'm going to whisper this so I don't jinx anything....but pottying is going REALLY well. He's back in pants (but no undies) and will pull them down to sit on the pot for both #1 and #2. I just am so flipping happy that it's going this well, no tears or struggles. He seems to really "get" it, ans announces to me before he has to pee, but I'm not allowed to "watch" him.







Only one miss so far since Friday for both pee and poop._

Fingers crossed this continues!!!!!

I don't like you....







We had a set back and now are going forward again... *sigh*

But I do like your son so way to go!







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone else not wanted their Dh to V but Dh wanted to? What have you worked out?

I love Marlow to death. It's been a very rough road with her and I don't think I could do it again while still in school (and working full time!) but maybe in like 4 or 5 years when everything has settled down I could try for another one. Maybe things would be easier the second time. But then I'd still worry about the whole NICU thing again. I don't know...I'm so torn. My dad has his V reversed and I have a little brother...but it took him a very long time to have another kid.

We have a lways agreed on just one so I feel guilty saying that I don't know if that is right any more.

I also feel bad that he would still have to be the one at home all day so maybe it's not fair to him.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I loved me some Viggo Mortensen in LOTR. Good stuff.









I almost forgot, SAMANTHA IS 8 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!! My little Bubba is getting so big!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Has anyone else not wanted their Dh to V but Dh wanted to? What have you worked out?

I love Marlow to death. It's been a very rough road with her and I don't think I could do it again while still in school (and working full time!) but maybe in like 4 or 5 years when everything has settled down I could try for another one. Maybe things would be easier the second time. But then I'd still worry about the whole NICU thing again. I don't know...I'm so torn. My dad has his V reversed and I have a little brother...but it took him a very long time to have another kid.

We have a lways agreed on just one so I feel guilty saying that I don't know if that is right any more.

I also feel bad that he would still have to be the one at home all day so maybe it's not fair to him.

B and I are still torn, I think. I more than he. He is sure, because it's really the only way to guarantee that we won't have more babies, which is important given our financial situation, but I'm hesitant, mostly because even before my reading I felt like there's one more baby out there for us. Even while still pregnant, I just don't feel like our family is complete, KWIM? I feel like we're meant to have 5 kids.

I know if I said anything adamantly against a V, B wouldn't do it. It's OUR decision, not just his. He's a big believer in gut feelings, so I know that would be a good enough argument.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Popping in quickly because I am at work.

As for Vs. We haven't talked about one. I want more kids. DH goes back and forth. I would say that if you are at all ambivalent, don't do it. It's a permanent decision as far as I'm concerned, and it's not like you have to decide RIGHT NOW if you're having more, just that you don't want to forever close yourself off to it.

As for other boards. They make me so mad I can't go either.

As for BC, I started the mini pill last night. OMG I felt so hormonal today. The MW told me depression was a side effect. GREAT. I had a major argument w/ DH this morning and in general feel like crap. So, it only took one day, but no more mini pill. Now I have 3 mos worth (minus one pill) that I can't / won't use!

Ugh. DH says "go to a REAL doctor" to figure this out. He doesn't want to risk pregnancy right now. (wants another kid but doesn't, IYKWIM) and I think now is a bad time too. So far abstinence is working, but sucks







sorry if TMI

What else. P is still sick, does not eat much. I don't know what to do for his congestion. Nose bulb not very effective, neitehr is steam. Nights and mornings are worst, I assume because he's been lying down. I don't want to give him medicine, but I think if he weren't so congested he would eat more. Otherwise, he is still his happy self.

Pitocin, does suck. Why was I so tired during labor? So tired I didn't argue w/ the pitocin. The whole thing was no good. Ugh.

Off I go. Also, I am secretly purchasing some dipes to try. I think DH is going to throw something at me when he finds out.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Amy, when is your birthday?
Mine is friday! we've got nothing planned though









Hannah was 6 months old yesterday! I'm working on the slideshow and then I'll share with all of you









Sarah, did you go somewhere for your card reading or have it done online? I really am interested in one...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Sarah, did you go somewhere for your card reading or have it done online? I really am interested in one...

An MDC mama did a reading for me.









Charmarty I think is her screen name. She's awesome!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I don't like you....







We had a set back and now are going forward again... *sigh*

But I do like your son so way to go!







:

















um, thanks....I think....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

We have a lways agreed on just one so I feel guilty saying that I don't know if that is right any more.

I also feel bad that he would still have to be the one at home all day so maybe it's not fair to him.









- I hoep you and DH can work it out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I loved me some Viggo Mortensen in LOTR. Good stuff.









I almost forgot, SAMANTHA IS 8 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!! My little Bubba is getting so big!

















: Sam!

Oh yeah, I forgot about Viggo, too - but you know who I liked better? Uh, what was his character name?........ah yes - Faramir - this guy http://www.lordoftherings.net/legend...s/faramir.html I htink it was mostly because I liked his character, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Amy, when is your birthday?
Mine is friday! we've got nothing planned though

















: to both of you!!!!! And happy belated bday to Hannah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
What else. P is still sick, does not eat much. I don't know what to do for his congestion. Nose bulb not very effective, neitehr is steam. Nights and mornings are worst, I assume because he's been lying down. I don't want to give him medicine, but I think if he weren't so congested he would eat more. Otherwise, he is still his happy self.

I found that the saline nasal *mist* worked best, used before every feeding....but when I was just squirting it up there it didn't help, I had to follow a very specific procedure to get it to work well (I read it online somewhere): Recline babe on your upper legs, with their head reclines slightly downward. Mist saline in, and keep babe in that position for as close to a minute as you can, then bring them upright. Suction, or not (I didn't). Also, nursing with both of us sitting upright , or with me on my back and her on top of me, belly to belly, worked well for her to be able to breathe and eat better.







hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

My bday is Sunday!

As far as the big V. Its not something that has to be done now. It can always be done down the line, years even. If you have a change of $ status or whatever, and that is what you want to do, its hard to change something permanent!

This was something neither of us were on the fence about- we both felt strongly about it so it was done.

Oh and Maggie is talking but has been...She says Maaaaaammmmmmmaaaaammmma
and ZZzzzzzzz for Liz. But here is the kicker... Dada. Just like that. Right on que, looks right at Bob and says it.
Can you kick me harder? LOL


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
My bday is Sunday!

As far as the big V. Its not something that has to be done now. It can always be done down the line, years even. If you have a change of $ status or whatever, and that is what you want to do, its hard to change something permanent!

This was something neither of us were on the fence about- we both felt strongly about it so it was done.

Oh and Maggie is talking but has been...She says Maaaaaammmmmmmaaaaammmma
and ZZzzzzzzz for Liz. But here is the kicker... Dada. Just like that. Right on que, looks right at Bob and says it.
Can you kick me harder? LOL

Awe, too cute! Sam's starting to make the mmmmmaaaaammmmaaaa noises too. We're trying to reinforce that it's my name, so when she does it, I get in front of her and sign "mama" and keep saying it. She's starting to notice the signs, and when I signed mama the other day she reached up and hit my chin to mimic...close enough.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm in michigan. Have a few mins to check in while Ru plays with Grandma.








Happy Birthday Amy!

Today Ruby is 6 months old. Strangely (or not so actually) I'm having a lot of problems around the birth... cant' stop thinking about it.







I can't believe she's been in my arms for 6 months. I simultaneously feel like it's been forever, and only 5 minutes.

Off to post this months pix and a video of her playing iwth grandmas puppy.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

You ladies have been busy this morning.

As far as other message boards go, I'm fairly active on 4 others, one of which I am an admin for. None of them are geared toward parenting though, I had one of those and I couldn't handle it anymore. This particular one is about dogs, this was just an off topic discussion (actually like 4). There was actually a topic about discipline after I posted that last night. Ugh. Had to give them a piece of my mind about that one too, and then I got "since when is a swat on the butt hitting your kid?" Seriously? The first definition of swat in my dictionary is "hit". Hmmmmm..... Anyway. There is one like-minded mama on there who even quoted Dr Sears in regard to co-sleeping, but apparently she's a bit more shy than I am.

Anyway. Postage to Canada. I have no idea. It's been almost 4 years since I sent anything from the US to Canada. Judging by the other cards I've received, it's 63 cents. Heck I don't even know how much it is from here to the US, I just buy the "to the US" stamps.







I haven't gotten any cards from the ladies on here yet, but it generally takes a week to 10 days to get here, probably more at this time of year, and I don't get to the post office every day to check either. I did get half of my cards mailed off the other day though.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy 6 months Roo! Oh, you must be HUNGRY FOR REAL FOOD, have some CAAAAAAAKE.

Jes, I mailed your card monday. I looked it up and got 63 cents for the rate, so i put 2 stamps on it and wrote airmail on it. hope that works! I got Heather's today. I love getting even more real mail this year, hehe.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Heather, and Helen...great pics!

I loved the card, Helen. Awesome.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Sarah, you've got email! I can't stand it anymore, with all the talk of Sin Sticks I couldn't take it! And I've had visions of rum balls dancing in my head.... I am already overbudget on Christmas, but I need a treat anyway







Actually Andrew is starting to be able to do a teeny bit of dairy (still no nuts, I'm afraid to try those again for a while, so I requested the crushed pretzel pieces instead!) and caramel is one thing I have sorely missed these past 5 months, so it seems a good thing to treat myself to! And I'm sure DH and the girls will polish them off quickly enough that I won't be at risk of eating too much dairy


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

And yes the cards have all been great - Helen, yours was hilarious and I liked the sentiment you included in ours (see above regarding food allergies







)


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kailinconnor* 
Hi all! I am new to MDC and obviously this thread as well. Actually I have lurked on MDC for a few months. I am mama to Kaili and Connor. Connor is my June '06 babe, 6/16/06.

Definitely didn't read all 72 pages of this thread so not quite sure what it is about. I just wanted to jump in, so here I am! Hope to get to know everyone soon and maybe catch up, lol!

Welcome!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So for my big birthday celebration this weekend, we are going downtown w the dds on Saturday night. Hang out, swim in the hotel pool, and then visit a few musuems the next day- most are free for xmas eve. We are staying at the Hilton on Michigan. the LLL conference is there this summer.

We figure we cannot fly w Maggie for another year so that vacation money we are not spending we can do w other things.









: Have a great time, you deserve it! The hotel looks beautiful - I cannot wait until July myself!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I got your card Heather! I love the photo. This is too exciting.

I send out over 50 cards each year and I hardly ever get one so I'm just too happy this year!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Sarah, you've got email! I can't stand it anymore, with all the talk of Sin Sticks I couldn't take it! And I've had visions of rum balls dancing in my head.... I am already overbudget on Christmas, but I need a treat anyway







Actually Andrew is starting to be able to do a teeny bit of dairy (still no nuts, I'm afraid to try those again for a while, so I requested the crushed pretzel pieces instead!) and caramel is one thing I have sorely missed these past 5 months, so it seems a good thing to treat myself to! And I'm sure DH and the girls will polish them off quickly enough that I won't be at risk of eating too much dairy









You've got e-mail!

I forgot to ask...is shipping the day after Christmas okay? I don't think that I can get all of that done in the next three days in order to ship before Christmas, and with their being no mail on Christmas day, I don't want them to sit in some warehouse somewhere. I'd rather they be as fresh as possible when they get to you...especially the rum balls.

So is the day after Christmas okay?

Oh, and as far as baby ponchos go, I'm gonna do the plain fleece, with finished edges and with or without a hood, (just have to perfect making the hood) and I was thinking about offering a "luxury" poncho that reverses to a silk brocade. You think people would go for that? It will obviously be easier to stick to just fleece, but thought I'd try something a little fancier too. I hear there are people who put their babies in things like silk and say "foo!" to the dry-cleaning bill.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I got your card Heather! I love the photo. This is too exciting.

I send out over 50 cards each year and I hardly ever get one so I'm just too happy this year!

The girls just handed me their completed card. It's too cute! Victoria drew a Christmas tree on the front, on a red base, with one present (it even has a bow!) kinda dangling a little above the base of the tree.








Then she wrote "Merry Christmas" across the bottom in a "super cool pattern" <--red and green alternating -- and Sydney colored different colored balls all over the tree. Oh, and the tree has a gold star on top. Then they wrote their names on the back.

They're adorable.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anyone else find that they are incapable of writing a normal e-mail now without inserting codes for MDC smileys, and then going back and deleting them and putting in the regular colon smiley faces?







Seriously, I can't stop. I get so used to people being able to understand what I'm trying to say just based on the emoticons that I forget it's not normal to use them that frequently.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I sent a friend of mine IRL a pasted clip of some online discussion. She writes back what is dd and dh mean? I wrote back- you so dont talk online.










Lindsey love the card!

I found and ate the last 3 sin sticks so I am washing them down w some leftover chicken to curb the sugar high I have...

Maggie didnt sleep much this morning after gettting up at 5 am. Then we had Liz's holiday program this after noon so no nap for maggie. She was slap happy a little while ago and then nutzo. So I finally got her down and put a double diaper on in case its for the night. I am beat. I cashed in one of my get out of jail free cards and Bob is bringing home Thai food.

We do it so infreqent now its a treat.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Warning: Rant ahead.

WTF is wrong with people? I ordered 6 books off Amazon for my friends' kids and for ours, and it was delivered today. Only when I went out on my porch, there's no box. Someone apparently STOLE the box off my porch.







: Merry freakin' Christmas.







: THe post office is gonna have the delivery guy call me tomorrow, but I'm not sure what good that will do. DH said I should call the police tomorrow (it was about $50 worth of books) in case others have had the problem and they find the person, and then he's gonna check recycling bins in the neighborhood next week to see if anyone is dumb enough to put it out.

I'm so irritated. Bah Humbug.

I'll be back to read the thread and post more later, after the kiddles are asleep.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Heather-call the police and your credit card co might be able to reburse you for the cost. I would look into that...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
The girls just handed me their completed card. It's too cute! Victoria drew a Christmas tree on the front, on a red base, with one present (it even has a bow!) kinda dangling a little above the base of the tree.







Then she wrote "Merry Christmas" across the bottom in a "super cool pattern" <--red and green alternating -- and Sydney colored different colored balls all over the tree. Oh, and the tree has a gold star on top. Then they wrote their names on the back.

They're adorable.









I LOVE IT!!!!! Yes, they are adorable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Does anyone else find that they are incapable of writing a normal e-mail now without inserting codes for MDC smileys, and then going back and deleting them and putting in the regular colon smiley faces?







Seriously, I can't stop. I get so used to people being able to understand what I'm trying to say just based on the emoticons that I forget it's not normal to use them that frequently.









Me me!!! I have that problem!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Warning: Rant ahead.

WTF is wrong with people? I ordered 6 books off Amazon for my friends' kids and for ours, and it was delivered today. Only when I went out on my porch, there's no box. Someone apparently STOLE the box off my porch.







: Merry freakin' Christmas.







: THe post office is gonna have the delivery guy call me tomorrow, but I'm not sure what good that will do. DH said I should call the police tomorrow (it was about $50 worth of books) in case others have had the problem and they find the person, and then he's gonna check recycling bins in the neighborhood next week to see if anyone is dumb enough to put it out.

Oh that is terrible







I wonder if they'll even be able to use the books. If I was a thief I think I would rather get something less booky....but I could be wrong...sorry don't listen to me...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Heather, that sucks so bad! Oh I am so sorry.

Definitely do call Amazon and your credit card company as well.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I LOVE IT!!!!! Yes, they are adorable!

Me me!!! I have that problem!

Oh that is terrible







I wonder if they'll even be able to use the books. If I was a thief I think I would rather get something less booky....but I could be wrong...sorry don't listen to me...

I was actually thinking the joke's on them, they were probably expecting electronics or something from Amazon, not goofy children's books (4 copies of one, and 2 copies of another). But still.....sigh. I'll call the police, and my credit card company tomorrow, and check with Amazon to see if they have any kind of policy. Thanks for the well wishes, though!

And thanks for the compliments on the card - I was thinking Kait looked a little Jabba-the-Hutt-ish, but she still a super cutie to me.























Oop, speaking of...she calls.

Night, everyone~


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Gee, I always just get books and cds from amazon and some toys. I would feel sorry for the slob for ripped off mine.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Heather, doesn't UPS have to get a signature from you? They've never just left packages for me (even when I want them to because I keep missing them, the jerks). It seems like they'd be liable. That stinks. You'll likely find the box in the trash nearby since it's not something in demand.

Baby Think It Over has another tooth! She has been so grouchy today. I wish there was something stronger than homeopathics but not tylenol/motrin. We've done Rescue Remedy, Hylands, and Boiron's Camilia, and she still seems so bothered. Hates cold in her mouth. I gave her an ice cube in one of those mesh feeders my SIL unloaded on us, and that did not go over well. We finally gave her a small dose of dye-free Motrin. She also keeps biting herself and crying. I wonder how long it takes to figure out "hey, don't do that?" Mainly I've been wearing her constantly, and she chews on a ring and whimpers, but she's so sad when she gets put down.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, and glad people are liking the card! We had fun making it. Easily amused.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I wish there was something stronger than homeopathics but not tylenol/motrin.

Repeat after me...L.I.Q.U.O.R.










Sam got a drop of rum rubbed on to her gums the first night when she was MISERABLE, and was finally able to eat after having not eaten for almost 9 hours. It helped, and we tried all the homeopathic remedies as well. She also hates cold in her mouth.

I also used a warm washcloth and massaged her gums to help the tooth break through. We got incredibly lucky with this first tooth and only had to deal with two days of cranky baby. I'm sure the rest of the teeth will be more troublesome, I just hope she gets them before I have a constantly nursing newborn to tend to.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Repeat after me...L.I.Q.U.O.R.

ha, Rescue Remedy is in an alcohol base. Tastes like brandy to me. She does really like it, come to think of it. Opens her mouth for it, as opposed to other things. Maybe she'd suck a warm washcloth.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I don't think that I can get all of that done in the next three days in order to ship before Christmas, and with their being no mail on Christmas day, I don't want them to sit in some warehouse somewhere. I'd rather they be as fresh as possible when they get to you...especially the rum balls.

So is the day after Christmas okay?

Sure, that's fine, I'm sure I'll have enough treats at Christmas to hold me over!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Warning: Rant ahead.

WTF is wrong with people? I ordered 6 books off Amazon for my friends' kids and for ours, and it was delivered today. Only when I went out on my porch, there's no box. Someone apparently STOLE the box off my porch.







: Merry freakin' Christmas.

Oh man that STINKS!! Sorry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Amy, when is your birthday?
Mine is friday! we've got nothing planned though









Oh I almost forgot to say,







: to you too!!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
ha, Rescue Remedy is in an alcohol base. Tastes like brandy to me. She does really like it, come to think of it. Opens her mouth for it, as opposed to other things. Maybe she'd suck a warm washcloth.

Our ND diluted the RR with distilled water to decrease the alcohol in it. Ruby gets all zen when she sees me take the dropper out.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Warning: Rant ahead.

WTF is wrong with people? I ordered 6 books off Amazon for my friends' kids and for ours, and it was delivered today. Only when I went out on my porch, there's no box. Someone apparently STOLE the box off my porch.







: Merry freakin' Christmas.







: THe post office is gonna have the delivery guy call me tomorrow, but I'm not sure what good that will do. DH said I should call the police tomorrow (it was about $50 worth of books) in case others have had the problem and they find the person, and then he's gonna check recycling bins in the neighborhood next week to see if anyone is dumb enough to put it out.

I'm so irritated. Bah Humbug.

I'll be back to read the thread and post more later, after the kiddles are asleep.

Seriously. suck.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

just a quick note -- not going to try and catch up right now.

Dan had a "mini stroke" this morning -- i.e. a Transient Ischemic Attack. Scared the bejeebuz out of me and my entire family. Spent 14 hours at the hospital. He is still there -- doing great; all tests look fine. He is now in the ranks of "an aspirin a day keeps the stroke a day" folks.

Long day. So tired. Love my husband. Love my amazing, well-mannered baby. Love my life. Grateful for it still being what it was yesterday tonight.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Holy crap Meg.







I'm so glad SO VERY GLAD hes ok.







to your whole family.


----------



## mom2kailinconnor (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Warning: Rant ahead.

WTF is wrong with people? I ordered 6 books off Amazon for my friends' kids and for ours, and it was delivered today. Only when I went out on my porch, there's no box. Someone apparently STOLE the box off my porch.







: Merry freakin' Christmas.







: THe post office is gonna have the delivery guy call me tomorrow, but I'm not sure what good that will do. DH said I should call the police tomorrow (it was about $50 worth of books) in case others have had the problem and they find the person, and then he's gonna check recycling bins in the neighborhood next week to see if anyone is dumb enough to put it out.

I'm so irritated. Bah Humbug.

I'll be back to read the thread and post more later, after the kiddles are asleep.

How was it sent? USPS, UPS, DHL? I know when we lived in our old house, which was out in the country. Sometimes UPS, Fedex, DHL, whoever was too lazy to find our house, so they would put it on the ground next to our mailbox 1/2 mile away! I freaked the first time b/c I too thought someone had stolen my package or it got miss-deliverd. Hopefully that is all it is.

To megan, so sorry to hear about what happened. Hope everything gets better soon!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Dan had a "mini stroke" this morning -- i.e. a Transient Ischemic Attack. Scared the bejeebuz out of me and my entire family. Spent 14 hours at the hospital. He is still there -- doing great; all tests look fine. He is now in the ranks of "an aspirin a day keeps the stroke a day" folks.

Meg,







doesn't even adequately cover it. I am SO glad everything is OK now.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Megan! Has this ever happened before? Is it a medical condition y'all knew about? Not that it would change the suck factor of the day, just wondering if you guys have ever dealt with this before.

I'm so sorry, hun.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Heather, doesn't UPS have to get a signature from you? They've never just left packages for me (even when I want them to because I keep missing them, the jerks). It seems like they'd be liable. That stinks. You'll likely find the box in the trash nearby since it's not something in demand.

and

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kailinconnor* 
How was it sent? USPS, UPS, DHL? I know when we lived in our old house, which was out in the country. Sometimes UPS, Fedex, DHL, whoever was too lazy to find our house, so they would put it on the ground next to our mailbox 1/2 mile away! I freaked the first time b/c I too thought someone had stolen my package or it got miss-deliverd. Hopefully that is all it is.

It was shipped regular old US Post Office, so there was no signature required. Someone MUST have been following them around waiting, because Amazon tracking says it was delivered at 12:30pm and I collected the mail at about 1:15...Both DH and I have checked the entire front of the house, and even the back deck, and there's nothing there (and we live in the city limits so there's not a lot of frontage involved). Soooo, either someone stole it, or the postal worker is gonna be in BIG trouble today when he explains to his supe why he left my box in his truck yesterday







- but that would be so weird. I mean, it was 6 books, so the box couldn't be that big or heavy, and he has to come on the porch to put the mail in our box anyway, so it's not like it was making an extra trip or anything... Ah well, I'm taking it as a bad thing/good people experience, and will just email my friends and let them know, they'll all understand - I've known them all for 15+ years now and we're like family. We were all going realy low key this year anyway, it was just a book for each kid.

Thanks for the suggestions though, ladies!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
And thanks for the compliments on the card - I was thinking Kait looked a little Jabba-the-Hutt-ish, but she still a super cutie to me.
























She's too pretty to be Jabba-the-hutt!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
just a quick note -- not going to try and catch up right now.

Dan had a "mini stroke" this morning -- i.e. a Transient Ischemic Attack. Scared the bejeebuz out of me and my entire family. Spent 14 hours at the hospital. He is still there -- doing great; all tests look fine. He is now in the ranks of "an aspirin a day keeps the stroke a day" folks.

Long day. So tired. Love my husband. Love my amazing, well-mannered baby. Love my life. Grateful for it still being what it was yesterday tonight.









That must have been so scary!


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Megan, oh no! I'm so glad that Dan is going to be okay, but how very very scary for you all!

Heather, that totally stinks about your package. I hope maybe the guy just left it on the truck or something and it didn't get stolen. What a bummer!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

Get the !&^@ out of here - with more than one kid, you're showering nearly daily? I refuse to believe it.










Well, I didn't say they were long hot showers







Actually, my husband switched to a different work schedule - still close to 70 hours a week, but now he doesn't go into the office until later in the morning so I get some kid-free time every weekday, even if just for a half an hour or so while Baby Boy takes his morning nap and dh plays with Boo. Very, very nice!

Katie, Max thinks his sibling is the greatest thing since nursing, too!







All his sister has to do is look at him and he turns into this happy little puddle of giggling baby - too cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Anyone know anything specific about Crystal Children? All I've been able to find is that they're incredibly empathetic, and usually telepathic with delayed speech that is mis-diagnosed as autism. Sounds like my little brother may be an Indigo Child (adult now). Hmm...which forum should I go to to find more info?

I don't know, but this is very interesting to me ... let us know if you find out more.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So for my big birthday celebration this weekend, we are going downtown w the dds on Saturday night. Hang out, swim in the hotel pool, and then visit a few musuems the next day- most are free for xmas eve. .

Cool! Happy Birthday! I didn't realize we had so many December birthdays in this group of mamas. Mine was Tuesday.

MedicMama, I'm a cloth drop out (again!) too but I'm going to give them one more try. We're too broke to keep dropping the $100 on disposables every month so I've got some added incentive to give them another go









well, I have a baby who woke up running a fever and congested ... just in time for his 6 month check up today, poor little dude ... gotta run! Best wishes!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Megan- hugs to you! I am glad this came up this week and not two weeks ago during the transpacific flights.

I hope the amazon package is just in the guys truck and not some dumb thief.

Sarah- I forgot, you will have a newborn sooner than later! That is coming up quick.

So I wonder, who will be next???







: I do know for a fact it wont be me....







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Warning: Rant ahead.

WTF is wrong with people? I ordered 6 books off Amazon for my friends' kids and for ours, and it was delivered today. Only when I went out on my porch, there's no box. Someone apparently STOLE the box off my porch.







: Merry freakin' Christmas.







: THe post office is gonna have the delivery guy call me tomorrow, but I'm not sure what good that will do. DH said I should call the police tomorrow (it was about $50 worth of books) in case others have had the problem and they find the person, and then he's gonna check recycling bins in the neighborhood next week to see if anyone is dumb enough to put it out.

I'm so irritated. Bah Humbug.

I'll be back to read the thread and post more later, after the kiddles are asleep.

Ouch! I got my packages delivered yesterday. Thankfully they were there when dh came home...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I sent a friend of mine IRL a pasted clip of some online discussion. She writes back what is dd and dh mean? I wrote back- you so dont talk online.










Ha! I've done that too. And it's not just on-line, it is parenting as well cause my friend who isn't a parent was mucho confused...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, and as far as baby ponchos go, I'm gonna do the plain fleece, with finished edges and with or without a hood, (just have to perfect making the hood) and I was thinking about offering a "luxury" poncho that reverses to a silk brocade. You think people would go for that? It will obviously be easier to stick to just fleece, but thought I'd try something a little fancier too. I hear there are people who put their babies in things like silk and say "foo!" to the dry-cleaning bill.









Cute idea but no dry-cleaning for me!







But yeah, nice to have something to dress up the kids in and I am sure it will sell well. I am actually working on a hat and poncho (maybe if I get the nerve...) for Jonah right now... It is getting way too cold and it is very irritating carrying the blanket around...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Heather, doesn't UPS have to get a signature from you? They've never just left packages for me (even when I want them to because I keep missing them, the jerks). It seems like they'd be liable. That stinks. You'll likely find the box in the trash nearby since it's not something in demand.

Baby Think It Over has another tooth! She has been so grouchy today. I wish there was something stronger than homeopathics but not tylenol/motrin. We've done Rescue Remedy, Hylands, and Boiron's Camilia, and she still seems so bothered. Hates cold in her mouth. I gave her an ice cube in one of those mesh feeders my SIL unloaded on us, and that did not go over well. We finally gave her a small dose of dye-free Motrin. She also keeps biting herself and crying. I wonder how long it takes to figure out "hey, don't do that?" Mainly I've been wearing her constantly, and she chews on a ring and whimpers, but she's so sad when she gets put down.

UPS is changing their policies. Or is it Fedex? An actual signature cost extra these days... We had dishes delived and they THREW THE BOX OVER MY FENCE INTO MY BACKYARD. They were from crate & barrel. One thing about C&B though, they wrap the







: out of packages and nothing broke...

And I have nothing to offer on the teething... We just do hylands (at night, but really don't seem to help too much) and then he likes to just chew chew chew....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
just a quick note -- not going to try and catch up right now.

Dan had a "mini stroke" this morning -- i.e. a Transient Ischemic Attack. Scared the bejeebuz out of me and my entire family. Spent 14 hours at the hospital. He is still there -- doing great; all tests look fine. He is now in the ranks of "an aspirin a day keeps the stroke a day" folks.

Long day. So tired. Love my husband. Love my amazing, well-mannered baby. Love my life. Grateful for it still being what it was yesterday tonight.

Megan







and







and







. I am glad he is doing okay and will be thinking about you guys....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So I wonder, who will be next???







: I do know for a fact it wont be me....







:

you never know... it could happen







:







:

Actually, gonna see if my sil can do a reading for me I think... If she is not too snowed in... She is in CO....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, Amy, very soon! I'm 31 weeks today...thinking he'll be here in about 7 weeks.







: Crazy.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, you guys! The hugs help. I'm going to call him in a sec and see what the plan is, or if he even knows. His neuro doc went home yesterday without doing rounds to Dan. Grrr. Oh well -- just as well to let him have a peaceful, restful night. The boy has been running at full speed for many weeks now. I think this experience is a blessing in disguise. Now we just need to be vigilant about his health, 'cause TIAs are a significant stroke indicator...

Nevie is being way cute right now. I'm glad I stayed at my parents.

Heather -- I can't believe someone stole your packages. Mail tampering is a federal offense, no? ARGGGH! Merry [bleepin'] Christmas, huh?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Merry [bleepin'] Christmas, huh?

No kiddin'.







That's what the officer just said. Post Office called this morning, guy says he put it right on my porch like he always does.

I just made a police report; nothing will probably come of it, but at least if they ever find anything out I'll be contacted. They did say they had 2 other instances of this yesterday, but they were on the completely opposite side of town. Credit card company can't do anything about it, cause there's no fraud involved, it wasn't a fraudulent charge, it's just a sucky circumstance.

I reiterate: Bah, humbug.







: It's the principal of the thing that bothers me most, not the items stolen.

The officer said maybe it's a CYA situation in the Post Office, that they'll "mysteriously" find my package safe and sound in a few days and deliver it to me. Said he recently had some Netflix stuff delayed about 3 days beyond when they said they were delivered. Interesting.

Anyway, no sense crying over spilt milk.

Meg, I'm glad your hubby is feeling OK, PLEASE keep us posted.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Lee updated Marlow's website last night....Link in my siggy


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Lee updated Marlow's website last night....Link in my siggy

love the one where she is eyeing those, cinammon rolls? too cute...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
love the one where she is eyeing those, cinammon rolls? too cute...

Thank you! Yes, homemade cinnamon rolls. Lee's mom keep trying to get us to give her a bite of one. But Lee was very firm about her not being allowed to eat them yet...hence the title of the photo.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm back in action. I got my new 'puter. It's so pretty.







: And tiny. Now I have to go catch up on everything. Of course the first place I came was here.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I'm back in action. I got my new 'puter. It's so pretty.







: And tiny. Now I have to go catch up on everything. Of course the first place I came was here.









I'm glad you have your priorities straight.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Lee updated Marlow's website last night....Link in my siggy

CUTE!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hooray, Candice is back! What kind of new computer did you get? I'm on my Mom's powerbook right now... it makes my iBook look like a Kmart knockoff... sigh.

Dan was discharged this morning. He looks good and the neuro doc was just like "Well, don't really know why this happened to you. go figure. take aspirin!" and he upped Dan's Zocor prescription.

So, chalk that up to one of the most surreal experiences of my life. It was soooo damn scary to watch my brilliant (seriously -- not just my biased opinion -- the man is scary smart) husband not be able to find words yesterday morning. So glad it's over. The hospital staff was sooo awesome. I heart them all, especially his funny, British, male nurse yesterday.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I'm back in action. I got my new 'puter. It's so pretty.







: And tiny. Now I have to go catch up on everything. Of course the first place I came was here.









glad your back Candice!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Hooray, Candice is back! What kind of new computer did you get? I'm on my Mom's powerbook right now... it makes my iBook look like a Kmart knockoff... sigh.

Dan was discharged this morning. He looks good and the neuro doc was just like "Well, don't really know why this happened to you. go figure. take aspirin!" and he upped Dan's Zocor prescription.

So, chalk that up to one of the most surreal experiences of my life. It was soooo damn scary to watch my brilliant (seriously -- not just my biased opinion -- the man is scary smart) husband not be able to find words yesterday morning. So glad it's over. The hospital staff was sooo awesome. I heart them all, especially his funny, British, male nurse yesterday.

So so glad that Dan is okay....







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Its scary to see smart guys like that! I know I am also married to one!
I mean, he married me right???









Its weird to see how dh thinks. Its way different than I do. Also, his younger brother is very smart. Its kind of a weird smart and interesting to watch. I dont think his soon to be x wife knows how smart he is or what he is capable of doing, maybe thats why its the way it is!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I'm back in action. I got my new 'puter. It's so pretty.







: And tiny. Now I have to go catch up on everything. Of course the first place I came was here.









Yay! We missed you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Lee updated Marlow's website last night....Link in my siggy

I agree with Ange...the cinnamon rolls pic is AWESOME. SO cute!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Dan was discharged this morning. He looks good and the neuro doc was just like "Well, don't really know why this happened to you. go figure. take aspirin!" and he upped Dan's Zocor prescription.

So, chalk that up to one of the most surreal experiences of my life. It was soooo damn scary to watch my brilliant (seriously -- not just my biased opinion -- the man is scary smart) husband not be able to find words yesterday morning. So glad it's over. The hospital staff was sooo awesome. I heart them all, especially his funny, British, male nurse yesterday.

I'm so glad he's okay! I can only imagine how awful that must have been for all of you.

When B got home last night, I gave him a huge hug and told him how grateful I was that our family was all healthy...he gave me a kiss, sat down with me and picked up my laptop. I asked him what he was doing, and he said, "I'm looking for the thread where one of your friends was talking about her husband being sick..."









That man knows me WAY too well!










I hosted playgroup at my house today for a fairly mainstream group of moms today. They're all great women, and there are only a very few of them who do things that I completely disagree with us, so it's nice to get together with them...

Well, a new woman came today, who has been inactive in the group. She has a 2 year old son, A. She is what B lovingly refers to as a "helicopter mom." She's a hoverer. SERIOUS hoverer. However, she also doesn't actually stop her son from doing something inappropriate, she just hovers while he does it!! He punched a little boy in the stomach, she smiled sheepishly at the other boy's mom and said, "boys will be boys." He stole the teddy bear of one of the babies, which made her cry, and instead of making him give it back, she said, "oh honey, that's the baby's bear." and then dropped it. Then, he was trying to climb IN to Sam's exersaucer, and she just sat there saying, "no honey, you're too big. No A, no stop. Stop that." Not once did she pick him up, remove him from the situation, redirect him, nothing. I finally reached over, gently touched his arm, got on his level and said, "That toy is for babies, and you're not a baby anymore. You're too big, and if you climb on there, you'll hurt yourself." He looked at me in shock, and happily went off to play with something else.

She looked at me in awe, and said, "it's amazing how well he listens to everyone but me!" MAYBE IF YOU SAID NO TO HIM AND MEAN IT, HE'D LISTEN. Seriously, I'm all for letting kids explore and just be kids, but come on. At some point you actually have to take an active role in what your child is doing and not let them do things that will hurt them or other people, right?

Am I totally off base? Is it just the pregnancy hormones that made me want to shake her and scream "HELP HIM UNDERSTAND!"







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Well, a new woman came today, who has been inactive in the group. She has a 2 year old son, A. She is what B lovingly refers to as a "helicopter mom." She's a hoverer. SERIOUS hoverer. However, she also doesn't actually stop her son from doing something inappropriate, she just hovers while he does it!! He punched a little boy in the stomach, she smiled sheepishly at the other boy's mom and said, "boys will be boys." He stole the teddy bear of one of the babies, which made her cry, and instead of making him give it back, she said, "oh honey, that's the baby's bear." and then dropped it. Then, he was trying to climb IN to Sam's exersaucer, and she just sat there saying, "no honey, you're too big. No A, no stop. Stop that." Not once did she pick him up, remove him from the situation, redirect him, nothing. I finally reached over, gently touched his arm, got on his level and said, "That toy is for babies, and you're not a baby anymore. You're too big, and if you climb on there, you'll hurt yourself." He looked at me in shock, and happily went off to play with something else.

She looked at me in awe, and said, "it's amazing how well he listens to everyone but me!" MAYBE IF YOU SAID NO TO HIM AND MEAN IT, HE'D LISTEN. Seriously, I'm all for letting kids explore and just be kids, but come on. At some point you actually have to take an active role in what your child is doing and not let them do things that will hurt them or other people, right?

Am I totally off base? Is it just the pregnancy hormones that made me want to shake her and scream "HELP HIM UNDERSTAND!"







:


mmmmm... I actually don't subscribe too much to the "boys will be boys" philosophy when it comes to hitting. My dcp lets the boys rough house a bit and as long as they are playing I will allow it but my kid is so not allowed to hit... *sigh* My SIL is the same way though... She has no idea how to discipline my nephew and he just does whatever he wants around her... but listens to my husband, sister, mother~ANYBODY else because he knows he has limits with us.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Helen!!!!! I love that card!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I'm glad you have your priorities straight.


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Hooray, Candice is back! What kind of new computer did you get? I'm on my Mom's powerbook right now... it makes my iBook look like a Kmart knockoff... sigh.

It's a HP Pavilion Entertainment PC. It is tiny with a widescreen and a built in webcam. I don't know if these are standard features these days, but I ordered this over the phone without seeing it. I just said, "Um, something basic. I use it for internet and downloading music." And I wound up with this beauty.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Dan was discharged this morning. He looks good and the neuro doc was just like "Well, don't really know why this happened to you. go figure. take aspirin!" and he upped Dan's Zocor prescription.

So, chalk that up to one of the most surreal experiences of my life. It was soooo damn scary to watch my brilliant (seriously -- not just my biased opinion -- the man is scary smart) husband not be able to find words yesterday morning. So glad it's over. The hospital staff was sooo awesome. I heart them all, especially his funny, British, male nurse yesterday.

Wow, that sounds scary. I'm glad everything is okay.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
glad your back Candice!

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yay! We missed you!









I agree with Ange...the cinnamon rolls pic is AWESOME. SO cute!!

I'm so glad he's okay! I can only imagine how awful that must have been for all of you.

When B got home last night, I gave him a huge hug and told him how grateful I was that our family was all healthy...he gave me a kiss, sat down with me and picked up my laptop. I asked him what he was doing, and he said, "I'm looking for the thread where one of your friends was talking about her husband being sick..."









That man knows me WAY too well!










I hosted playgroup at my house today for a fairly mainstream group of moms today. They're all great women, and there are only a very few of them who do things that I completely disagree with us, so it's nice to get together with them...

Well, a new woman came today, who has been inactive in the group. She has a 2 year old son, A. She is what B lovingly refers to as a "helicopter mom." She's a hoverer. SERIOUS hoverer. However, she also doesn't actually stop her son from doing something inappropriate, she just hovers while he does it!! He punched a little boy in the stomach, she smiled sheepishly at the other boy's mom and said, "boys will be boys." He stole the teddy bear of one of the babies, which made her cry, and instead of making him give it back, she said, "oh honey, that's the baby's bear." and then dropped it. Then, he was trying to climb IN to Sam's exersaucer, and she just sat there saying, "no honey, you're too big. No A, no stop. Stop that." Not once did she pick him up, remove him from the situation, redirect him, nothing. I finally reached over, gently touched his arm, got on his level and said, "That toy is for babies, and you're not a baby anymore. You're too big, and if you climb on there, you'll hurt yourself." He looked at me in shock, and happily went off to play with something else.

She looked at me in awe, and said, "it's amazing how well he listens to everyone but me!" MAYBE IF YOU SAID NO TO HIM AND MEAN IT, HE'D LISTEN. Seriously, I'm all for letting kids explore and just be kids, but come on. At some point you actually have to take an active role in what your child is doing and not let them do things that will hurt them or other people, right?

Am I totally off base? Is it just the pregnancy hormones that made me want to shake her and scream "HELP HIM UNDERSTAND!"







:

Yeah, I'm with you on that one. I've been to playgroups where toddlers are throwing things at my baby's head and the mom says, "She's too little to play catch with you." Um, yeah, and don't throw things at people's heads. Over and over.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Helen!!!!! I love that card!

Word.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Megan, wow! Scary, but glad it's turning out OK. We had a similar thing with Ryan last year where his leg and arm suddenly went numb, and we spent the day in the ER getting CT scans, etc. They never totally figured it out, actually. At least the preventative treatment is simple.

Heather, I didn't realize Amazon offered USPS shipping. That stinks. I hope they "find" it soon.

Candice, glad you're back. Yay new computer smell.

Lindsey, did Marlow heed my command?

A. baby tried sweet potatoes. Totally unenthused. Offended, even. Sweet potatoes are dirt beneath her feet.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Heather, Lindsey, and Helen- loved the baby card!!
did I miss anyone? I think I did!
Liz hated sweet potatoes too. Maggie cant get enough!! Actaully Mags loves all the veggies, even snatches string beans off her sister's plate!

So who did the ddddc???


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

not me








but i'll fess up to doing jes' donkey one


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Heather, Lindsey, and Helen- loved the baby card!!
did I miss anyone? I think I did!
Liz hated sweet potatoes too. Maggie cant get enough!! Actaully Mags loves all the veggies, even snatches string beans off her sister's plate!

So who did the ddddc???









we like sweet potatoes over here and i didn't do it....hmm....heather?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
not me








but i'll fess up to doing jes' donkey one









that was a good one...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Wait, which DDDDC? Did I miss something? Ah







:

I am so, incredibly, deeply in







with B tonight.

I was craving Subway, so I offered to go get dinner for us. I drove the 1.5 miles to Subway, got dinner, and was on my way back when my car died about a quarter mile from home.







I called B, who went next door to get the neighbor to come stay in the house since Sam was already asleep (it was about 8:15 at this point.) and then he came and found me and pulled up behind me. He decided the most important task at hand was to get my car out of the middle of the road, which I agreed sounded like a very good idea.







So, he decided to push my car with his.

I drive a Chevy Blazer. He drives a Nissan Altima. Not exactly evenly matched! He got me about an 1/8 of a mile down the road, where we were able to pull out of the way of traffic. He tried to jump my car, but it wasn't a battery issue. So, I took his car, went home and got samantha, then went to the gas station and bought a gas can (ours only holds 1 gallon...total waste IMO) and came back with it. B put the gas in, and presto, the car started.







:

Not ONCE did he give me a hard time, nor did he get frustrated, even though he was standing outside in 40 degree weather in flip flops, because he didn't think he'd be standing around outside that long so he didn't put real shoes on. Not once did he say that running out of gas was a bone-headed thing to do, or joke that I was an airhead, or say anything other than "







: sh!t happens...we'll chalk it up to pregnancy brain."







: I LOVE him. You know how many guys woulda given me crap for that? Most men I know, to be depressingly honest.

Oh, and neither of us had the guts to look at the front of his car yet. I do NOT want to think about what that will cost to fix! If he didn't have to drive clients around in his car, we wouldn't worry about it, but as it is, appearances matter. And hopefully there wasn't damage done to my back end, 'cause we have to try and trade it in for a mini van next month, or else I can't drive all the kids around. I wonder if we have a snowball's chance in hell of getting out of this financial tangle in which we're presently ensnared? Yeesh.

So that was my night. And now I'm tired.







Night ladies.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

HOLY CRAP I GOT A DDDDC!

Awe, thank you!! How cool.









Who done it?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
we like sweet potatoes over here and i didn't do it....hmm....heather?

Tweren't me.....but I don't see one for you, Amy, unless you're talking about Sarah's - but it still tweren't me.....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

OK, you gotta listen for it SUPER fast, but Kait said "mama" several times today, and I got it on video twice!!







Mama!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Heather, I didn't realize Amazon offered USPS shipping. That stinks. I hope they "find" it soon.

A. baby tried sweet potatoes. Totally unenthused. Offended, even. Sweet potatoes are dirt beneath her feet.

I'm not real hopeful on the package...

And K would agree with A. baby on the sweet potatoes. There's just no pleasing some folks.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Soooooo...uh, I have a LiveJournal; who else has one so I can ad you to my friends? I'm not sure I have a ton to journal about, but I'll give it a whirl. PM me if you'd rather not post it here...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah for 'mama' sigh.. I loved it!!

I chose a DDDDDC for Helen, but it never showed up, and i'm too sick to really figure out how to make it happen. but... here is was...
*My mom needs a five point harness*







:

Did one of you do my ddddc?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
yeah for 'mama' sigh.. I loved it!!

I chose a DDDDDC for Helen, but it never showed up, and i'm too sick to really figure out how to make it happen. but... here is was...
*My mom needs a five point harness*







:

Did one of you do my ddddc?

I'll fess up to one of them but which one??







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Helen-cute card







:

Hether people suck!

Meg- glad dan's ok how scary!

I have the worlds most cranky baby for the past 2 days she just crys and wants to nurse. I did not sleep for two days now she wakes every 20 min or so. sleep last night went better she woke every hr. My boobs are killing me I look like a porn star.I just did the first batch of laundry in 4 days







.

I think I'm getting sick,I'm blowing green and I went to the chiro today and he couldn't adjust me well I'm so tight,He did get rid of the headache.

Sarah-You have time to host play group? I can't find time to pee!!!







back in the kitchen chick! barefoot and pregnant







only kidding! glad to see your well keep that baby cooking!!! soon but not too soon.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
yeah for 'mama' sigh.. I loved it!!

I chose a DDDDDC for Helen, but it never showed up, and i'm too sick to really figure out how to make it happen. but... here is was...
*My mom needs a five point harness*







:

Did one of you do my ddddc?


Hey thats funny!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
HOLY CRAP I GOT A DDDDC!

Awe, thank you!! How cool.









Who done it?









I didn't do it but, I thouht it should be keeper of the sin sticks.

What are rum balls?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OK, you gotta listen for it SUPER fast, but Kait said "mama" several times today, and I got it on video twice!!







Mama!

I so heard it! woohoo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Soooooo...uh, I have a LiveJournal; who else has one so I can ad you to my friends? I'm not sure I have a ton to journal about, but I'll give it a whirl. PM me if you'd rather not post it here...

yeah, I'll be up to a whole 4 friends.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
yeah for 'mama' sigh.. I loved it!!

I chose a DDDDDC for Helen, but it never showed up, and i'm too sick to really figure out how to make it happen. but... here is was...
*My mom needs a five point harness*







:

Did one of you do my ddddc?









:







:







: wasn't i.....

amy.... what did you do?.....







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I'll fess up to one of them but which one??







:

Was it you??????? I think you are responsible for Sarahs.. you're the sin stick addict. do we need to start a 12 step group for you?


----------



## butterfly_mom (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi everyone! It's been a long time since I've been on here. Erin will be 6 months on the 24th!! My girl is growing soooo fast! She's loving all her veggies and fruits! She loves to eat!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Gosh, I just can't get caught up! AACK! Things are getting pretty crazy here. Getting ready to go down to my moms, then dh's parents for a week and of course I still have laundry to do , packing, buying a few last minute gifts, etc. We're leaving tomorrow, so I haven't had much time to get on. I've read up to page 71, I think, but Im gonna just have to start from here. Everytime I get caught up w/ the reading and ready to post my replies, I've got to tend to something else and can't finish my post, so forgive me. If I've missed some extremely important news, someone please fill me in....Sarah's still pregnant, right?!







:

Just a few quickies.....

Sarah, my sin sticks are soooo awesome!!! They've actually lasted this long!







I have one more pack left. I even let dh have a couple. Aren't I sweet









Amy, I would love to read your story once its written up too.

Lindsey, thinking of you...how's everything going? I think you're a great mom!!

I didn't have the exact birth I wanted, but atleast I got my VBAC!! I wanted a completely natural birth, but had to be induced (he was a week late and although my doc was all for my request for no drugs, he wasn't too keen on letting me go too long, especially since I was a vbac) I ended up being put on pit and I lasted 14 hours w/ no pain meds, but I hadn't progressed past 4cm. So in a moment of weakness (i feel like I was weak, but dh says I was awesome) I asked for an epidural and I went from 4cm to fully dialated in 45min. I guess I just needed to relax, but I couldn't cuz it hurt so damn much! I pushed for 2 hours. He was posterior and stuck under my pubic bone. They tried to turn him, but he kept turning back, so my doc used the vaccum to get him unstuck and then let me push him the rest of the way out. I got to have him put directly on my stomach and they did all the stuff they needed to do right there. He was breastfeeding at 20 min. old and latched like a pro! I had a pretty good tear and was extremely swollen, so recovery was a bit painful, but I was so happy to have my VBAC that it didn't really matter! And now he's here and he's healthy and Im happy









ok, off to eat one more sin stick before bed







I'll try to be keeping up while Im gone...If I don't get to get back on, I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas or Winter Solstice or Yule or whatever it is that you celebrate


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
We got a bunch of Christmas cards in the mail today and Katie is eating the envelopes.







She's so cute.

Um, I ordered her an amber necklace from eBay, I think it may be too long, in which case, I'll shorten it a bit and use the spare beads on my own necklace. I also bought her a playsilk today for a Christmas present.

I cannot wait to get my sin sticks.







10 days if the mail cooperates.

I remembered you asking aobut the amber necklace that J.C has. Sorry Im just now replying, I haven't had much time to get on. J.C's necklace is 12 inches. It has a screw clasp and each bead is individually knotted. I got it off of Ebay at Sugar and Spice Kidz Ebay Store and I LOVE it!! The total with shipping and everything was close to $28, I think. HTH


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Ooooh, I don't remember what forum it was, but I read a thread about this and was fascinated. I'd probably just do a MDC-wide search on titles for Crystal or Indigo. I didn't post to the thread, or I'd just look in my previous posts......


Spirituality Forum has info on Crystal Children







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I didn't even think about it!







I hope mine gets there... If not, I'll just resend it out...


Me Too!!! ACK!! Jes, let me know if it doesn't get there. We sent them out yesterday.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Warning: Rant ahead.

WTF is wrong with people? I ordered 6 books off Amazon for my friends' kids and for ours, and it was delivered today. Only when I went out on my porch, there's no box. Someone apparently STOLE the box off my porch.







: Merry freakin' Christmas.







: THe post office is gonna have the delivery guy call me tomorrow, but I'm not sure what good that will do. DH said I should call the police tomorrow (it was about $50 worth of books) in case others have had the problem and they find the person, and then he's gonna check recycling bins in the neighborhood next week to see if anyone is dumb enough to put it out.

I'm so irritated. Bah Humbug.

I'll be back to read the thread and post more later, after the kiddles are asleep.

Heather, Im so sorry! That super sucks!! On that note, dh was telling me that our best friends' neighbors door got kicked in yesterday afternoon and who ever did it stole all the christmas presents under the tree. Every last one of them!! CAn you believe that!! It looks like they tried to lift the tv, but it was too heavy. I just can't believe what level people will stoop too, especially around Christmas. I hope you get reimbursed or your books back.

Speaking about how horrible people can be, our water got turned off yesterday eventhough I payed our bill. They said our bill hadn't arrived eventhough I sent it on dec. 6th. I knew that cuz we have online banking, but I wasnt about to cancel it cuz I thought maybe the water co. had it and was just processing it. So instead of sending us a notice that said we hadn't paid yet, alerting me to the fact that they indeed don't have our payment and me cancelling the check and taking them cash, they instead just sent someone to turn our water off. If that isn't bad enough, the complete @#$hole turned on our outside faucet to bleed the pipes dry, so not a drop was left in the house!!!!!!!!!!!! How can someone do that? We have tricycles and kid toys on the front porch, so this person knew we had small children. I just don't get why someone would do that. How sick that he gets some pleasure out of that, cuz it is not the water co. policy to do that. So Im writing a letter to our Mayor! This is not the first time we've had trouble with the water dept. Last year, they turned off our water and cancelled our acct. When we called to see why we had no water, they realized that instead of cutting off the water and cancelling the account of another resident in our neighborhood that had moved, they cut ours off and left the vacant houses' water on!







: And they actually made us pay a deposit again!! Ok, vent over, I need to go to bed Hugs Heather, I hope they catch the creep that did that!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Heather, doesn't UPS have to get a signature from you? They've never just left packages for me (even when I want them to because I keep missing them, the jerks). It seems like they'd be liable. That stinks. You'll likely find the box in the trash nearby since it's not something in demand.

Baby Think It Over has another tooth! She has been so grouchy today. I wish there was something stronger than homeopathics but not tylenol/motrin. We've done Rescue Remedy, Hylands, and Boiron's Camilia, and she still seems so bothered. Hates cold in her mouth. I gave her an ice cube in one of those mesh feeders my SIL unloaded on us, and that did not go over well. We finally gave her a small dose of dye-free Motrin. She also keeps biting herself and crying. I wonder how long it takes to figure out "hey, don't do that?" Mainly I've been wearing her constantly, and she chews on a ring and whimpers, but she's so sad when she gets put down.

Get her an amber teething necklace. I swear it has done wonders for j.c They really do work!

I just can't seem to stop reading....I.Must.Go.To.Bed......


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
just a quick note -- not going to try and catch up right now.

Dan had a "mini stroke" this morning -- i.e. a Transient Ischemic Attack. Scared the bejeebuz out of me and my entire family. Spent 14 hours at the hospital. He is still there -- doing great; all tests look fine. He is now in the ranks of "an aspirin a day keeps the stroke a day" folks.

Long day. So tired. Love my husband. Love my amazing, well-mannered baby. Love my life. Grateful for it still being what it was yesterday tonight.


OMG!! Glad to hear he's ok. Man thats scary!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I'm back in action. I got my new 'puter. It's so pretty.







: And tiny. Now I have to go catch up on everything. Of course the first place I came was here.









Yay! missed you


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Goat's Rue? I haven't heard of it before. Thank you







I'll check into getting some.

The domperidone is somewhat working but it seems like milk milk is all cream but that's ok, right?

I only got 2 days on the reglan before I got sick. I have to find a place to donate that bottle. Any ideas, anyone?

No nursing at any time. I tried 6 times today in all different states. I am wondering if I'm putting too much pressure on her.


I hope you can find some, but if the domperidone is working that might be ok too. And cream is very good.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
just a quick note -- not going to try and catch up right now.

Dan had a "mini stroke" this morning -- i.e. a Transient Ischemic Attack. Scared the bejeebuz out of me and my entire family. Spent 14 hours at the hospital. He is still there -- doing great; all tests look fine. He is now in the ranks of "an aspirin a day keeps the stroke a day" folks.

Long day. So tired. Love my husband. Love my amazing, well-mannered baby. Love my life. Grateful for it still being what it was yesterday tonight.









Meg! How scary. I'm glad so glad Dan's ok and you're ok. That must have been super scary for you.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

I hosted playgroup at my house today for a fairly mainstream group of moms today. They're all great women, and there are only a very few of them who do things that I completely disagree with us, so it's nice to get together with them...

Well, a new woman came today, who has been inactive in the group. She has a 2 year old son, A. She is what B lovingly refers to as a "helicopter mom." She's a hoverer. SERIOUS hoverer. However, she also doesn't actually stop her son from doing something inappropriate, she just hovers while he does it!! He punched a little boy in the stomach, she smiled sheepishly at the other boy's mom and said, "boys will be boys." He stole the teddy bear of one of the babies, which made her cry, and instead of making him give it back, she said, "oh honey, that's the baby's bear." and then dropped it. Then, he was trying to climb IN to Sam's exersaucer, and she just sat there saying, "no honey, you're too big. No A, no stop. Stop that." Not once did she pick him up, remove him from the situation, redirect him, nothing. I finally reached over, gently touched his arm, got on his level and said, "That toy is for babies, and you're not a baby anymore. You're too big, and if you climb on there, you'll hurt yourself." He looked at me in shock, and happily went off to play with something else.

She looked at me in awe, and said, "it's amazing how well he listens to everyone but me!" MAYBE IF YOU SAID NO TO HIM AND MEAN IT, HE'D LISTEN. Seriously, I'm all for letting kids explore and just be kids, but come on. At some point you actually have to take an active role in what your child is doing and not let them do things that will hurt them or other people, right?

Am I totally off base? Is it just the pregnancy hormones that made me want to shake her and scream "HELP HIM UNDERSTAND!"







:

No, not pregnancy hormones, just common sense.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh, last one, I promise...

Amy got your card! Can't believe how big maggie is!!

heather, got yours too. I don't see jabba-the-hut! I just see an extremely gorgeous girl w/ oh so kissable cheeks!!! smmoooch!!

Got my cards out yesterday so if they get there after christmas, oops, sorry









now, really off to bed for me. nice sleeps for everyone


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Speaking about how horrible people can be, our water got turned off yesterday eventhough I payed our bill. They said our bill hadn't arrived eventhough I sent it on dec. 6th. I knew that cuz we have online banking, but I wasnt about to cancel it cuz I thought maybe the water co. had it and was just processing it. So instead of sending us a notice that said we hadn't paid yet, alerting me to the fact that they indeed don't have our payment and me cancelling the check and taking them cash, they instead just sent someone to turn our water off. If that isn't bad enough, the complete @#$hole turned on our outside faucet to bleed the pipes dry, so not a drop was left in the house!!!!!!!!!!!! How can someone do that? We have tricycles and kid toys on the front porch, so this person knew we had small children. I just don't get why someone would do that. How sick that he gets some pleasure out of that, cuz it is not the water co. policy to do that. So Im writing a letter to our Mayor! This is not the first time we've had trouble with the water dept. Last year, they turned off our water and cancelled our acct. When we called to see why we had no water, they realized that instead of cutting off the water and cancelling the account of another resident in our neighborhood that had moved, they cut ours off and left the vacant houses' water on!







: And they actually made us pay a deposit again!! Ok, vent over, I need to go to bed Hugs Heather, I hope they catch the creep that did that!

I think yours super sucks more than mine does. I can't even think of anything to say about the UA violation who did that at your house. What nerve.







:


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok, I'm going to start jumping in on these monthly threads! I haven't been around tons but here's my info and some might* remember me. I'm Lisa, Mother to Kaya born June 28th.

Now I need to go back a read a few pages. I look forward to being here!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simplicity* 
Ok, I'm going to start jumping in on these monthly threads! I haven't been around tons but here's my info and some might* remember me. I'm Lisa, Mother to Kaya born June 28th.

Now I need to go back a read a few pages. I look forward to being here!









Our babies are birth date buddies!









Glad to have you - jump on in, we just ramble about any old thing...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Was it you??????? I think you are responsible for Sarahs.. you're the sin stick addict. do we need to start a 12 step group for you?

Well I completed the 1st step, admitimg I was an addict.....


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Our babies are birth date buddies!









Glad to have you - jump on in, we just ramble about any old thing...

Thank you! I'll be happy to ramble with you all!









I'm excited to know our babies are birth date buddies!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Well I completed the 1st step, admitimg I was an addict.....

















I'm right there with ya!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Well I completed the 1st step, admitimg I was an addict.....











Well, I have to be honest, I thought you all were nuts for being so crazed over some little pretzal thingy...

But last night, my husband and I repackaged the sin sticks into two-a-piece baggies so we could eat some more and give away less.....

So add us to the program.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simplicity* 
Ok, I'm going to start jumping in on these monthly threads! I haven't been around tons but here's my info and some might* remember me. I'm Lisa, Mother to Kaya born June 28th.

Now I need to go back a read a few pages. I look forward to being here!










Welcome back!

My oldest and youngest are about the same age apart as your two...how is that going for you? My oldest has been a great help, he was THRILLED the other day when the baby started lunging for him out of my arms...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *medicmama*


Sarah-You have time to host play group? I can't find time to pee!!!







back in the kitchen chick! barefoot and pregnant







only kidding! glad to see your well keep that baby cooking!!! soon but not too soon.


It's actually very easy. I unlock my door, and they come trash my house.







Not like I'm organizing activities for them or anything.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


I chose a DDDDDC for Helen, but it never showed up, and i'm too sick to really figure out how to make it happen. but... here is was...
*My mom needs a five point harness*







:

Did one of you do my ddddc?


That is fan-frickin-tastic.

And I am not responsible this time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *medicmama*


I didn't do it but, I thouht it should be keeper of the sin sticks.

What are rum balls?


Rum balls are Nilla wafers, little bit of sugar, little light corn syrup and rum, and then you make 'em in to balls and roll 'em in powdered sugar. Basically you're eating sugar-coated rum. Apparently they're very yummy. I hate rum myself, so I've never tried one.







B likes 'em.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies*


Sarah's still pregnant, right?!







:

Sarah, my sin sticks are soooo awesome!!! They've actually lasted this long!







I have one more pack left. I even let dh have a couple. Aren't I sweet









I didn't have the exact birth I wanted, but atleast I got my VBAC!! I wanted a completely natural birth, but had to be induced (he was a week late and although my doc was all for my request for no drugs, he wasn't too keen on letting me go too long, especially since I was a vbac) I ended up being put on pit and I lasted 14 hours w/ no pain meds, but I hadn't progressed past 4cm. So in a moment of weakness (i feel like I was weak, but dh says I was awesome) I asked for an epidural and I went from 4cm to fully dialated in 45min. I guess I just needed to relax, but I couldn't cuz it hurt so damn much! I pushed for 2 hours. He was posterior and stuck under my pubic bone. They tried to turn him, but he kept turning back, so my doc used the vaccum to get him unstuck and then let me push him the rest of the way out. I got to have him put directly on my stomach and they did all the stuff they needed to do right there. He was breastfeeding at 20 min. old and latched like a pro! I had a pretty good tear and was extremely swollen, so recovery was a bit painful, but I was so happy to have my VBAC that it didn't really matter! And now he's here and he's healthy and Im happy









ok, off to eat one more sin stick before bed







I'll try to be keeping up while Im gone...If I don't get to get back on, I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas or Winter Solstice or Yule or whatever it is that you celebrate

















Yep, still here, still pregnant. He's gonna hang out for about 7 more weeks I think.







I was 31 weeks yesterday.

I'm glad you like 'em! And yes, very kind of you to share.

I'm so happy you got your VBAC! and that everything went relatively well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies*


Spirituality Forum has info on Crystal Children







:


I found a tribe for Crystal/Indigo/Rainbow children. There's some really interesting stuff in there!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies*


Speaking about how horrible people can be, our water got turned off yesterday eventhough I payed our bill. They said our bill hadn't arrived eventhough I sent it on dec. 6th. I knew that cuz we have online banking, but I wasnt about to cancel it cuz I thought maybe the water co. had it and was just processing it. So instead of sending us a notice that said we hadn't paid yet, alerting me to the fact that they indeed don't have our payment and me cancelling the check and taking them cash, they instead just sent someone to turn our water off. If that isn't bad enough, the complete @#$hole turned on our outside faucet to bleed the pipes dry, so not a drop was left in the house!!!!!!!!!!!! How can someone do that? We have tricycles and kid toys on the front porch, so this person knew we had small children. I just don't get why someone would do that. How sick that he gets some pleasure out of that, cuz it is not the water co. policy to do that. So Im writing a letter to our Mayor! This is not the first time we've had trouble with the water dept. Last year, they turned off our water and cancelled our acct. When we called to see why we had no water, they realized that instead of cutting off the water and cancelling the account of another resident in our neighborhood that had moved, they cut ours off and left the vacant houses' water on!







: And they actually made us pay a deposit again!! Ok, vent over, I need to go to bed Hugs Heather, I hope they catch the creep that did that!


Is there only one water company in town? I'd totally be switching. Otherwise, definitely call the mayor. That's just ludicrous.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simplicity*


Ok, I'm going to start jumping in on these monthly threads! I haven't been around tons but here's my info and some might* remember me. I'm Lisa, Mother to Kaya born June 28th.

Now I need to go back a read a few pages. I look forward to being here!










HI! Jump on in.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Well, I have to be honest, I thought you all were nuts for being so crazed over some little pretzal thingy...

But last night, my husband and I repackaged the sin sticks into two-a-piece baggies so we could eat some more and give away less.....

So add us to the program.

Next time you should try 'em with crushed pretzel pieces, or crushed pecans instead of just caramel and chocolate. Makes a world of difference.







:

I'm so glad you all like them so much!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sooooo, who did sarah's ddddc??









I know! na na na na na nahhhhh.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Sooooo, who did sarah's ddddc??









I know! na na na na na nahhhhh.

no fair!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Sooooo, who did sarah's ddddc??









I know! na na na na na nahhhhh.


I need to start say something clever so I get a DDDDC,,,


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie is playing w her baby paper we talked about a few weeks back. Its awesome but sge still loves our newspaper everyday...


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I cannot believe this.

We've been in our beautiful new house for only 9 days, and last night we come home after being gone ALL DAY (really, 12 hours) and as we pull up, DH goes, "Um, why is there water coming out of our garage door and down our driveway?" I was like, "Really, that is SO not funny." But unfortunately I soon saw that he wasn't kidding. Evidently something yet-to-be-determined happened to the toilet or pipe leading to the toilet in the master bathroom, and water was coming out slowly over the course of the 12 hours we were out Christmas shopping, erranding, etc. It flooded the master bedroom and half the upstairs before coming down through two ceilings/floors, ruining half the downstairs and the half the basement (basically everything that was underneath on that side of the house) and totally destroying the garage, which is, of course, where we were storing all of our unpacked boxes with all our stuff. Nice, huh?

Thank God for homeowner's insurance. Allstate was fantastic - they immediately sent out a ServPro mitigation team that got here at 2 am and was here until 6 am setting up huge equipment to suck the water out and dehumidfy, etc. They tore out most of the carpet and floor, and some parts of the walls and ceilings. The garage basically needs to be torn down to the wood and reconstructed.

Merry Christmas to us, huh....I am really depressed :-( We were SO excited to be hosting Christmas dinner in our new home this year, showing it off to family and all. I mean, it could have been much worse, and outside of a $500 deductible, everything will be taken care of by Allstate, but still....I just can't believe it. So, just when we thought things were calming down for our family....

Be back to catch up later but just needed to vent....this is so depressing







: I was hysterically crying last night and Steve was about to have a heart attack last night looking at our adorable new house like this.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I cannot believe this.

We've been in our beautiful new house for only 9 days, and last night we come home after being gone ALL DAY (really, 12 hours) and as we pull up, DH goes, "Um, why is there water coming out of our garage door and down our driveway?" I was like, "Really, that is SO not funny." But unfortunately I soon saw that he wasn't kidding. Evidently something yet-to-be-determined happened to the toilet or pipe leading to the toilet in the master bathroom, and water was coming out slowly over the course of the 12 hours we were out Christmas shopping, erranding, etc. It flooded the master bedroom and half the upstairs before coming down through two ceilings/floors, ruining half the downstairs and the half the basement (basically everything that was underneath on that side of the house) and totally destroying the garage, which is, of course, where we were storing all of our unpacked boxes with all our stuff. Nice, huh?

Thank God for homeowner's insurance. Allstate was fantastic - they immediately sent out a ServPro mitigation team that got here at 2 am and was here until 6 am setting up huge equipment to suck the water out and dehumidfy, etc. They tore out most of the carpet and floor, and some parts of the walls and ceilings. The garage basically needs to be torn down to the wood and reconstructed.

Merry Christmas to us, huh....I am really depressed :-( We were SO excited to be hosting Christmas dinner in our new home this year, showing it off to family and all. I mean, it could have been much worse, and outside of a $500 deductible, everything will be taken care of by Allstate, but still....I just can't believe it. So, just when we thought things were calming down for our family....

Be back to catch up later but just needed to vent....this is so depressing







: I was hysterically crying last night and Steve was about to have a heart attack last night looking at our adorable new house like this.

OMG I'm so sorry!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Merry Christmas to us, huh....I am really depressed :-( We were SO excited to be hosting Christmas dinner in our new home this year, showing it off to family and all. I mean, it could have been much worse, and outside of a $500 deductible, everything will be taken care of by Allstate, but still....I just can't believe it. So, just when we thought things were calming down for our family....

Be back to catch up later but just needed to vent....this is so depressing







: I was hysterically crying last night and Steve was about to have a heart attack last night looking at our adorable new house like this.

Oh hun, I am SO sorry! That really is awful.

Silver lining if there is one...Allstate sounds amazing! It's so great that they came out in the middle of the night to assess everything and get the clean-up started! Hopefully that saved the house from suffering more structural damage.








NOT a fun surprise. I hope things get cleaned up quickly and fairly painlessly for all of you, and that your Christmas is still merry.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

Lindsey, did Marlow heed my command?


Sort of! She slept 5 hours straight last night! That is amazing for her.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

BFM I'm so sorry.







I hope you can all still have a happy christmas.

Still sick here. ugh.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Mornin'. Are your babies smiling bundles of cuteness in the morning? We call Talula "The Ambassador of Morning." She sleeps on her tummy, and when she wakes up she just shoots her head up and flashes a big smile. It makes my tired crankiness disappear in a snap.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby is the same way... super happy in the AM. i am not a morning person... but she sure makes me one!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Mornin'. Are your babies smiling bundles of cuteness in the morning? We call Talula "The Ambassador of Morning." She sleeps on her tummy, and when she wakes up she just shoots her head up and flashes a big smile. It makes my tired crankiness disappear in a snap.

Sam's exactly the same way. She sleeps in her own room, so when I hear her talking I go in to get her and she is usually up on her elbows looking around. As soon as she hears me, she squeals and lets out a HUGE grin, and then ducks her face in her "shy" smile. It's AWESOME. I hope she always wakes up that happy. Sydney's pretty much the same way. Victoria on the other hand is NOT a morning person.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Tania's not a morning person either. She never wakes up before 10:00 a.m. We call her "The Grizzly Bear" because many times, she's actually growled at me when I've greeted her too cheerily.

Today is Talula's birthday...







: She's six months old now.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

BFM, I am SO sorry about your house....I can't even imagine. I'm so glad it was covered...I was freaking out for you because I was thinking "flood", like act of God flood, as opposed to pipe burst flood, and was afraid it wasn't going to be covered....I'm glad they responded quickly and appropriately, but geez...like you need something like this right now.
















DD is a morning gal, too...I take her from her side car and put her in her room when she wakes around 5am so I can come up and work (DS sleeps in our room too and I don't want to leave them in the room alone together while I work), so when I hear her on the monitor I go get her and she's all smiles and coos.







.

We had our first diaperless trip out with DS to go get his hair cut (about 1-1/2 hours total), and he stayed dry as a bone. I'm speechless. And thrilled. If you would have told me even 3 weeks ago this he'd be potty trained before he was 3, I would have fallen down laughing. I guess he was ready. (Sorry Ange, I can't help writing about it because I'm so floored...not meaning to rub it in, for real)

In other news, I had 3 packages on my porch this morning, and nobody stole them.







Makes me think even more it was just some random person who happened to be walking up the street while the post guy was delivering, and was just opportunistic. Sigh. Well, at least I was able to send out the DVDs we burned for them, so it's not like I'm not sending them all anything at all. Speaking of which, note to self: Have DH start recording Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood so we can burn a DVD of that, too...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Today is Talula's birthday...







: She's six months old now.









:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I need to start say something clever so I get a DDDDC,,,









me too


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Hannah is happy in the morning as well









We're both sick with the flu. (insert puke smiley) -- that's how Hannah spent her night.. Poor baby. and I'm here at work. trying to work. LOL.. we were suppose to go to din din tonight with my family for bday but I think we'll order in for home









Hope everyone has a great safe holiday weekend!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simplicity* 
I'm excited to know our babies are birth date buddies!

What a cutie in that costume she is, and I love your son's hair!!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I need to start say something clever so I get a DDDDC,,,


so do I! LOL


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
We're both sick with the flu. (insert puke smiley) -- that's how Hannah spent her night..

Some birthday present, huh?







. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Welcome back!

My oldest and youngest are about the same age apart as your two...how is that going for you? My oldest has been a great help, he was THRILLED the other day when the baby started lunging for him out of my arms...

My son is so helpful and still so excited about her. He's been waiting for a brother or sister for years! Now that he has a sister he's practicly begging to do things for me or her! I'm so not kidding! At times I have to just stop and say to him.. Go be a kid! Laugh. I love his help though and I'm so glad he's so in love with her. He's a very good big brother!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

BFMama- I am sooo soo sorry. I cannot imagine what you're going thru. I am glad no one is hurt and you are all together. I am also glad Allstate was so great- we have our homeowners thru them as well.

My two girls are night and day literally about sleep. Liz is a night person. Even as an infant. We used to put her down around 10pm and the earliest I ever remember putting her down was about 8pm. unless she was ill or something. If she is up before 8am, its not a good thing. She has to go to school in the afternoon because she is usually sleeping around the 9am start time. When she was a baby, it would take her about 20 minutes to wake up. I can remember her being like a month old in the side car on our bed and her stretching out her legs and waking up.

Maggie is up and man is she! at 5-6am. The other day she slept on Sunday until 7am. DH was like thank god she let us sleep! If she is in bed w us, she wakes up giggling and pulling on one of us. Or if she is in her crib, she will wake up and sing a bit and start talking and eventually call out for us. She is out cold normally by 7pm.


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
What a cutie in that costume she is, and I love your son's hair!!

Thanks! I love that costume! Laugh. I need to get some recent photos up!


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

Happy 6 month birthday Talula!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I think Sam has finally settled in to a sleep pattern! She has been going to bed between 8 and 9 the last couple week, waking up at 5 to eat, and then going back to sleep 'til about 9am, sometimes 10. I hope she keeps this up!

Seriously...WHO did my DDDDC?

Amy?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Seriously...WHO did my DDDDC?

Amy?

Guilty as charged














:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I cannot believe this.

We've been in our beautiful new house for only 9 days, and last night we come home after being gone ALL DAY (really, 12 hours) and as we pull up, DH goes, "Um, why is there water coming out of our garage door and down our driveway?" I was like, "Really, that is SO not funny." But unfortunately I soon saw that he wasn't kidding. Evidently something yet-to-be-determined happened to the toilet or pipe leading to the toilet in the master bathroom, and water was coming out slowly over the course of the 12 hours we were out Christmas shopping, erranding, etc. It flooded the master bedroom and half the upstairs before coming down through two ceilings/floors, ruining half the downstairs and the half the basement (basically everything that was underneath on that side of the house) and totally destroying the garage, which is, of course, where we were storing all of our unpacked boxes with all our stuff. Nice, huh?

Thank God for homeowner's insurance. Allstate was fantastic - they immediately sent out a ServPro mitigation team that got here at 2 am and was here until 6 am setting up huge equipment to suck the water out and dehumidfy, etc. They tore out most of the carpet and floor, and some parts of the walls and ceilings. The garage basically needs to be torn down to the wood and reconstructed.

Merry Christmas to us, huh....I am really depressed :-( We were SO excited to be hosting Christmas dinner in our new home this year, showing it off to family and all. I mean, it could have been much worse, and outside of a $500 deductible, everything will be taken care of by Allstate, but still....I just can't believe it. So, just when we thought things were calming down for our family....

Be back to catch up later but just needed to vent....this is so depressing







: I was hysterically crying last night and Steve was about to have a heart attack last night looking at our adorable new house like this.









hon, that sooo sucks!! I can't believe how on the ball Allstate was. Talk about the commercials being true! I hope you can still have a merry Christmas.

J.C is a morning guy too. He sleeps on his tummy and lifts his head up and flashes this adorable smile!!

Wow, all these babies are having their 6mo birthdays and J.C's isn't until Jan. 2nd. I guess he wanted to be a July baby.







: Im so glad I stuck w/ my June gals though....I had been posting in the June DDC for 9mos, I wasn't about to go to the July DDC, I didnt' know any of them. (im sure they're sweet, just saying I wasn't familiar with them)

Im going to have another sin stick....I only have 3 more!! I feel like an addict, figuring out how Im gonna score my next fix














: Sarah, Im gonna order some more when we get back into town....yummmmmmy!! Hey have you thought of crushing up some peppermint and using it where you use the crushed pretzels and pecans?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie is 61/s mos corrected and now 10 mos!!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Amy, can I ask how Maggie is doing developmental-wise is she closer to her corrected age or birth age? If you don't want to share, I understand, just curious.







I love your xmas pix.







She looks so happy and healthy.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Guilty as charged














:

















thanks!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Im going to have another sin stick....I only have 3 more!! I feel like an addict, figuring out how Im gonna score my next fix














: Sarah, Im gonna order some more when we get back into town....yummmmmmy!! Hey have you thought of crushing up some peppermint and using it where you use the crushed pretzels and pecans?









I hadn't thought of that, but I'm gonna try it!! Very good idea!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Amy, can I ask how Maggie is doing developmental-wise is she closer to her corrected age or birth age? If you don't want to share, I understand, just curious.







I love your xmas pix.







She looks so happy and healthy.

I'm curious too, especially since we just had Sam's developmental clinic last week...

Korin...SUCH great pictures!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

DId you get our card?







:
So... how is Sam developmentally? share the goods! we are all her surrogate mamas... we need to know!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We got it today.









In gross motor skills, Sam is 8 months old. In her fine motor skills, she's 5 1/2 months.

She is rolling like crazy, grabs things and shoves them all in her mouth, and looks for things when you drop them. She's pushing up on her elbows, babbling and can scoot across a room on her back. All these things put her close to 8 months. Oh, she can also pull herself in to a sitting position if you hold her hands, and if she's holding on to something like the back of a chair or the side of her crib, she stands for almost a full minute. If you're supporting her weight, she'll stand for 5-10 minutes before she wears out.

It takes her a long time to pick up small objects, which is more like a 5 1/2 month old. The doc gave her a 1" cube, and it took her a good minute to pick it up. She can bat it off a table in no time, but actually controlling her arms enough to put her hand over it and pick it up is hard for her.

However, she is NOT favoring one hand over the other (I guess that's a concern with preemies?) has no neck stiffness, and her vision is great.

The docs are pleased, all in all. They're impressed with how big she is, how quickly her growth has caught up with babies "her" age, and they were really pleased to see that she had such a strong maternal attachment. At one point they asked me to step out of sight so that they could assess her attachment, and after a minute or two she started looking around for me and yelling. As soon as I stepped in to view she giggled and threw up her arms. The way the neo explained it, a lot of preemies have little parental attachment because the parents just don't know what to do with their babies once they're finally home. It's such a hard balance to find between letting them rest alone so that they don't get overstimulated (especially in the beginning when rest and weight gain are paramount) and being right there with your baby all the time. A lot of parents get totally overwhelmed and miss their baby's cues, leading to a less than attached baby. Most of them get the attachment back, at a later age, but the docs were really glad to see that she already knew exactly who I was, and looked for me when I was gone, and was happy when I was around.

So, all good things. She's most definitely our miracle baby!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

BFM... oh boy, I don't even know what to say. I can't even imagine that kind of "homecoming." Sounds like this has been a tough week for us June Mamas. Blarrrrgh. I hope that more silver linings appear soon... so so so glad that AllState is really coming through for you. I have new respect for Dennis Haysbert (he's the spokesman, right? lurrrve him...). My thoughts & prayers are with you guys. Peace, blessings and have that merry Christmas just to spite the bad events!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

My sister & fam are coming for Christmas!! After Dan's mini-stroke, we (including my 'rents) all chose to stay put instead of drive to Bellingham. So... Bellingham is coming to us! I'm so excited, 'cause I reallllllly wanted Nevie to have this first Christmas with her cousins. Then, Dan's parents are driving our "new" car up to us on the 29th and staying through the 31st (which is my birthday) before flying back to southern Oregon.

So...I'm a total dork. I just made the entire house fill with spray paint fumes. I thought the basement was a good place to start a project for my mom's christmas present... ummmm... nope. Nevie is in the way upstairs, though, which is not connected to the rest of the house via any HVAC ducts. When she wakes up, I think we'll leave and run more errands while these fumes die down.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie goes to her follow up for the nicu next month. At her last ped appt, the Dr measures the chart for a 10 mo old and her corrected age.

She is crawling backwards, has been sitting up for a long while, stays in a standing position and can pick up the littlest of things. She is about a 9 mo old in development. But, she lacks some things that Bob has been working w on her. Like if she crawls, she should put herself up into a sitting postion but needs some extra work there. Part of her issue is she understands things come back unlike a 6 mo old who can still be distracted- out of sight, out of mind. So she gets a bit frustrated. It sounds like it will correct itself. She also is extrmely alert. A nurse told me that she is the most alert micro she has ever seen. She says mammmma, Lizzie (said again today) and Dada. Dada is the most obvious plus she is chatting up a storm. So all in all, we are very happy w her progress. She also is the smile queen. If you make eye contact w her, she smiles at you.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm so happy to hear two of our preemies (esp the micro) are doing so awesome


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

BFM, so sorry about the house! I hope it gets fixed quickly. What timing! At least the deductible isn't totally awful. We're getting assessed for our share of the 300k deductible on our building from the flood right before Harper was born. Insurance is evil sometimes, but sounds like Allstate is really good.

Korin, we got your card, and Harper freaked out! She squealed and grabbed it. I think she recognizes Ruby from the photos on her site. We tested her with all the other cards we got today, and she was indifferent. But show her Ruby, and you get snorts and squeals. Too funny.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Sort of! She slept 5 hours straight last night! That is amazing for her.

Ha! I should have been more specific, and you could have had 12 hours.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Random thought: Gary Dourdan and George Eads on CSI are hottie hot hottie....














3 episodes in a row on Spike TV tonight......

AND - in case I'm not back befroe Monday, Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

BTW- our news WGN just showed a raid on a house that stole hundreds literally of xmas gifts off porches. It turns out this couple would follow the ups truck and after the delivery, they would go back and snatch the boxes. They had stuff that still had cards on them etc.

Turns out they were generating phony receipts also to return this stuff to all kinds of places. You name it, they had it in this house. I didnt see a box of amazon books though sadly.

But I am sure this is not a isolated thing since we have been talking about this.


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

a quick fly by tonight (sick babe in arms and I'm not the best one handed typest)








BFmama, I've been there! With us I left a sink on upstairs with the stopper in and then about 6 hours later came downstairs and saw water POURING down from the ceiling ... I did $6000 of damage with that. Thankfully, we also had Allstate, they sent the Magna Dry people out w/in an hour and covered all but our deductable. AND our homeowners ins. onlly went up by like $16 a month, too. But, man, I know that sinking stomach feeling when you see water pouring out of your house ... so not fun!







:









I'm so paranoid about the sinks now it isn't even funny. (Ironic side note: a few days after that flood I found out I was pregnant w/ Max and everyone was like "oh, that's why you forgot! You're pregnant!") THinking of you BFMama & family!









And, I don't remember who asked, but I counted 21 beads on the bracelet

Okay, off to rock a baby ... I'll try and catch up later (cuz I'm so avoiding wrapping presents or cleaning my house before the inlaws get in town)

best wishes!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

kara, i'm so glad you're back. i missed you sumthin fierce. hope the bug feels better soon.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Good morning.

Went to an MDC Christmas party last night. We had a great time. There were 7 mamas and their hubbies there, plus all the kiddos. It was nice to see our kids actually acting like kids for once. Sydney does NOT act like a normal 4 year old, like ever, and Victoria is constantly trying to mother all the little kids. It was awesome to see 'em just running around.

We didn't leave to start the drive home (an hour) 'til about 9:30, then realized we'd left Samantha's formula at the host's house








so I ran out to the store to get more.







Whoops!

In bed at 11, didn't sleep for crap, but I'm used to that by now. Jackson woke up three times trying to form a conga line in my belly, which in turn wakes me up, 'natch.

Off to my parent's house this morning to celebrate Christmas with them. When I asked my mom if we should bring one car or two, trying to assess how far overboard she actually went, I got "wwwweeeeellllllllllllll.............."
So yeah, I have a feeling there will be whole new levels of ridiculousness reached today. But at the same time, I know my mom, and know almost everything will be at least mildly useful.









Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I got our poncho yesterday (finally!), and Harper looks like a KKK Grand Wizard in it! Crossed with a sheep, since it's curly fleece. It's so cute, and so wrong. Will try to take pictures later. The hood does not look hard to make.

She let us sleep in til 8 today. A miracle.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

No, hood should be fairly easy. I just need to make it out to the fabric store come the first of the year and see what my fleece options are.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Good mornin'. I forgot to tell you all that Talula got her first tooth about a week ago. Yesterday she got her second one! She's going about at the same growth and milestone rate as Tania right now. Which is great, because Tania didn't crawl or walk too early for my liking.







She wasn't terribly ambitious. 9 months for crawling and 12 months for walking.

We went to an indoor heated community center pool yesterday. It was sooooo much fun. There was a big winding slide for Tania to play on. She made a few friends. There was an area shallow enough that I could have Talula stand up and play on the side of the pool. I met one of the MDC mamas there.

Hope y'all are having a great day.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
not me








but i'll fess up to doing jes' donkey one

















Thanks!

Quick recap.
Megs







How scary. Glad he seems to be doing well.

BFM, I'm so sorry you had to come home to that. Allstate sounds great, hopefully you can get everything fixed quickly.

Cards - As of whatever day I picked up the mail last (Monday maybe?), I didn't have cards from anyone here. I did, however, get a card a couple weeks ago with standard US postage on it and although it said "requires more postage" it was just in my box and I took it home without paying as the mail lady leaves for lunch. I wouldn't worry too much about it.

I ordered Katie an amber necklace and had it shipped to my parents' house because we're headed that way, they called yesterday and said it's there. Wahoo. I guess if J.C.'s is 12" then 13" won't be long on Katie for too long, maybe I'll just leave it as is.

We are in Idaho at my grandparents' house. Katie is loving on her Great-Grandparents and soooo excited about their dog. I love that she will get to know the Great-Grands well because they're so young still. That's something I miss. Mine were young enough that I got to meet them, but not young enough that I really got to *know* them. My grandparents are still active and young and Katie is so lucky for that.

Katie did so well on the drive down here. Much better than we expected, it is, after all, 12 hours of just driving time. I think it helps that I wasn't driving so I could devote most of my time to entertaining her.

And we're heading to Oregon sometime in the next few days. Besides seeing my family & friends, I'm most excited about fresh seafood and yummy sushi. Hooray! You don't get much of that in Northern Alberta... Unless you want to pay an arm and a leg.

Oh yes, and Sarah. Congrats on still being pregnant!









It's Katie's 6 month birthday today. Nobody else seems to be as excited about it as I am. Though Grandma did make a cake "for supper" maybe I'll just pretend it's for Katie.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I cannot believe this.

We've been in our beautiful new house for only 9 days, and last night we come home after being gone ALL DAY (really, 12 hours) and as we pull up, DH goes, "Um, why is there water coming out of our garage door and down our driveway?" I was like, "Really, that is SO not funny." But unfortunately I soon saw that he wasn't kidding. Evidently something yet-to-be-determined happened to the toilet or pipe leading to the toilet in the master bathroom, and water was coming out slowly over the course of the 12 hours we were out Christmas shopping, erranding, etc. It flooded the master bedroom and half the upstairs before coming down through two ceilings/floors, ruining half the downstairs and the half the basement (basically everything that was underneath on that side of the house) and totally destroying the garage, which is, of course, where we were storing all of our unpacked boxes with all our stuff. Nice, huh?

Thank God for homeowner's insurance. Allstate was fantastic - they immediately sent out a ServPro mitigation team that got here at 2 am and was here until 6 am setting up huge equipment to suck the water out and dehumidfy, etc. They tore out most of the carpet and floor, and some parts of the walls and ceilings. The garage basically needs to be torn down to the wood and reconstructed.

Merry Christmas to us, huh....I am really depressed :-( We were SO excited to be hosting Christmas dinner in our new home this year, showing it off to family and all. I mean, it could have been much worse, and outside of a $500 deductible, everything will be taken care of by Allstate, but still....I just can't believe it. So, just when we thought things were calming down for our family....

Be back to catch up later but just needed to vent....this is so depressing







: I was hysterically crying last night and Steve was about to have a heart attack last night looking at our adorable new house like this.

Oh no! How awful! I'm sorry.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 

And, I don't remember who asked, but I counted 21 beads on the bracelet


It was me. Thanks Kara.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quick as I haven't even started on the house and have family coming in 4 hours!!!

I finally got cards! Adorable June babies!

I am home for the next 10 days so not gonna be very good about checking.... Hopefully everyone else will slow down with the holidays as well... I didn't even get on the computer at all yesterday! Shocking...

Hee, Kelly is my twin in MS and Mikey is Jonah's twin... Funny....








Simplicity and butterfly_mom!

BFM~so so sorry about your house...

Korin~hope you feel better soon. J & C have slight stuffed up noses... Here's hoping it doesn't get any worse...

I'm not a morning person either... Kids are though... And dang they are so cute when they want snuggles....







:

Hmmmm... Thanks alot Heather... We can leave and come back dry but we aren't even close to trying to do it in underwear... Here's hoping that if I keep him in straight underwear while I am home for the next week and a half that it will make a difference...

So glad Sam and Maggie are doing so well! I love our preemies







Now, if Marlow can get back to the nursing...

Okay, if I don't get back, Merry Christmas or Happy Day or whatever to everyone! Love you guys!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

The flipping tree was on the floor yesterday when I came home!!! The stupid stand broke! suck!! Santa can leave stuff under the christmas bush cuz I not putting it back up!









Sorry for not cheeking in things are ugly here. I have 30+ people comming on christmas eve all are dh's family that I can't stand. Can someone share the flu with me so no one can come?







only kidding its just alot of work.

I called one of them and asked if they could bring a salad,just a salad and I got why do I have to bring food for your the host! Do you belive that. 250 dollars later at the store I didn't have my wallet I ran home and came back to find thay put the stuff back!!!!!!!







I had to do it over. I'm so tired. I was feeding olivia on the soda cans and this *itch says um can ya move I need to get da pepsi. She says oh your one of those people. your lucky I was holding her I wanted to rip off her head and poop down her neck! sorry for the graffic content.

I need a nap olivia has turned into a high needs baby I can't even put her down to pee without her screaming. How do you deal with this,I'm feeling real stressed out my dh works alot because we need him to he makes more moola than me. I feel like I need me time and I'm not a me time type of person.

So any ways have a great holiday stay safe!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok, now I have a chance to post.







The last was a check-in, keep up with the pages post.









Medicmama~Oh NO! I don't blame you for having a Christmas bush! I wouldn't lift a finger for the IL either, especially with that attitude! Who the heck doesn't bring something if asked. I just can't fathom NOT asking if the host needed me to bring something and then taking something like cookies even if (s)he says no! The nerve...

AFA sleep goes. I am a night owl. I love to stay up late, and then could sleep in for a long time. I'm trying to change my habits, but Caleb's also a night owl and made it really easy for me to sleep later than most of my friends with a babe. However, Evie is a different ballgame and likes to get up early. Luckily, she'll usually go back to sleep after waking up around 5, but still, she can drop that early wake-up anytime she wants.









We made the trip down with no fits. I was so relieved! Evie travelled like a little champ. I even got to sit in the front with Jonathan for 3 hours while she napped!









Caleb is on a super charged high from being around his grandparents. They spoil him rotten. He is currently in the kitchen baking bread w/ my sis and her dh. They are going to have a baby in July and I'm going to try to persuade her to the mothering way of life.









Everything is good in the mountains right now, doesn't look like a White Christmas, but that's ok too.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Medicmama~Oh NO! I don't blame you for having a Christmas bush! I wouldn't lift a finger for the IL either, especially with that attitude! Who the heck doesn't bring something if asked. I just can't fathom NOT asking if the host needed me to bring something and then taking something like cookies even if (s)he says no! The nerve...

A-bleepin'-MEN to that. Holy crap. You have had one helluva day. I hope you have a nice hot toddy to soothe your spirits. I am astonished at the gall of anyone in a group of 30 people descending on one home to NOT OFFER help.

And to the woman who needed the Pepsi... yeah, we are ALL "one of those women." And our healthy, happy kids will kick the bejeebuz out of YOURS in life. Not that it's a competition. Snark snark snark. But it is. With people like that.

My sister and fam made it safely over the Cascades! I should get back to socializing now. Nevie and her cousin, Ellie (3 wks younger), are both sleeping in the back bedroom. Good girls


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We had an awesome time at my parent's house today.







The girls were all very well behaved, and had so much fun (Sam slept for 3 hours







).

My mom, in true grandmother fashion, went totally overboard.

The girls got this kitchen set minus the pegboard and accessories...they get my old plastic measuring cups and spoons









They also each (including Sam!) got one of these although Sam got this one

Sam also got a chamois crib sheet, which for those of you who don't know, is the softest thing I have ever felt, bar none. We'll wash it tomorrow and put it in her crib. It should keep her very toasty warm!

And my mom got me Runny Babbit! It's the last book of poems that Shel Silverstein wrote, and took him over 20 years to write. I mentioned ONCE 2 years ago that I'd really love to have his whole collection, as I love Shel Silverstein, and mom remembered!









So, here is the intro and one of the poems from the book:

Way down in the green woods
Where the animals all play,
They do things and they say things
In a different sort of way--
Instead of sayin' "purple hat,"
They all say "hurple pat."
Instead of sayin' "feed the cat,"
They all say "ceed the fat."
So if you say, "Let's bead a rook
That's billy as can se,"
You're talkin' Runny Babbit talk,
Just like mim and he.

(In honor of our knitting mamas...)

RUNNY'S HEW NOBBY
Runny babbit knearned to lit,
And made a swat and heater,
And now he sadly will admit
He bight have done it _metter._


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
The flipping tree was on the floor yesterday when I came home!!! The stupid stand broke! suck!! Santa can leave stuff under the christmas bush cuz I not putting it back up!









Sorry for not cheeking in things are ugly here. I have 30+ people comming on christmas eve all are dh's family that I can't stand. Can someone share the flu with me so no one can come?







only kidding its just alot of work.

I called one of them and asked if they could bring a salad,just a salad and I got why do I have to bring food for your the host! Do you belive that. 250 dollars later at the store I didn't have my wallet I ran home and came back to find thay put the stuff back!!!!!!!







I had to do it over. I'm so tired. I was feeding olivia on the soda cans and this *itch says um can ya move I need to get da pepsi. She says oh your one of those people. your lucky I was holding her I wanted to rip off her head and poop down her neck! sorry for the graffic content.

I need a nap olivia has turned into a high needs baby I can't even put her down to pee without her screaming. How do you deal with this,I'm feeling real stressed out my dh works alot because we need him to he makes more moola than me. I feel like I need me time and I'm not a me time type of person.

So any ways have a great holiday stay safe!

I'm sorry about all the BS, but that post was highly entertaining.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
A-bleepin'-MEN to that. Holy crap. You have had one helluva day. I hope you have a nice hot toddy to soothe your spirits. I am astonished at the gall of anyone in a group of 30 people descending on one home to NOT OFFER help.

And to the woman who needed the Pepsi... yeah, we are ALL "one of those women." And our healthy, happy kids will kick the bejeebuz out of YOURS in life. Not that it's a competition. Snark snark snark. But it is. With people like that.

My sister and fam made it safely over the Cascades! I should get back to socializing now. Nevie and her cousin, Ellie (3 wks younger), are both sleeping in the back bedroom. Good girls 

Just wanted to give a special Happy Holiday shout-out to you, Megan!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We had an awesome time at my parent's house today.







The girls were all very well behaved, and had so much fun (Sam slept for 3 hours







).

My mom, in true grandmother fashion, went totally overboard.

The girls got this kitchen set minus the pegboard and accessories...they get my old plastic measuring cups and spoons









They also each (including Sam!) got one of these although Sam got this one

Sam also got a chamois crib sheet, which for those of you who don't know, is the softest thing I have ever felt, bar none. We'll wash it tomorrow and put it in her crib. It should keep her very toasty warm!

And my mom got me Runny Babbit! It's the last book of poems that Shel Silverstein wrote, and took him over 20 years to write. I mentioned ONCE 2 years ago that I'd really love to have his whole collection, as I love Shel Silverstein, and mom remembered!









So, here is the intro and one of the poems from the book:

Way down in the green woods
Where the animals all play,
They do things and they say things
In a different sort of way--
Instead of sayin' "purple hat,"
They all say "hurple pat."
Instead of sayin' "feed the cat,"
They all say "ceed the fat."
So if you say, "Let's bead a rook
That's billy as can se,"
You're talkin' Runny Babbit talk,
Just like mim and he.

(In honor of our knitting mamas...)

RUNNY'S HEW NOBBY
Runny babbit knearned to lit,
And made a swat and heater,
And now he sadly will admit
He bight have done it _metter._

And the corniest thing I'll say all night? I don't think you have to worry about just 30 minutes of something special...you've got a whole lifetime of it.







I love Shel Silverstein.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I'm sorry about all the BS, but that post was highly entertaining.







:

Just wanted to give a special Happy Holiday shout-out to you, Megan!

And the corniest thing I'll say all night? I don't think you have to worry about just 30 minutes of something special...you've got a whole lifetime of it.







I love Shel Silverstein.


Didn't you know entertainment was my middle name!







I should be cleanning,but mdcing. Happy holidays!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 

Just wanted to give a special Happy Holiday shout-out to you, Megan!

Right back atcha.







: Thanks -- that made my night. It was a tough drive home from my 'rents with Nevie. Screamed the whole way. Two stops for feeding attempts, love, and diaper changes proved fruitless. Am feeling fraud-ish now, but I know that will pass. She ate and fell asleep immediately when we got home.

Tomorrow is Christmas Eve? Where the H-E-double hockey sticks did THIS year go?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

This year has flown by.

This is the best christmas ever. because I am finally, FINALLY, _FINALLY_ a mama.







:


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

Kaya has reached some milestones this week! She is getting two teeth in. One popped up last week and a couple days later the 2nd one popped through. She's been sitting up for a long time, rolling over, going from sitting to crawling position, gives kisses and hugs... And now she's officially crawling! Dec. 28th she'll be 6 months. I can't believe that she's already going on 6 months and I also can't believe that she's doing so much. I keep on telling her slow down a bit! I'm trying to enjoy every single moment and take it in! I want these moments to last forever!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
This year has flown by.

This is the best christmas ever. because I am finally, FINALLY, _FINALLY_ a mama.







:









That Ruby is one lucky lady!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicole - Harper went through that stage about 2 weeks ago. 6 months is a total bear! It's getting better now, hang in there. The $%#@ nerve of people, huh? Sneak out and come over to our xmas eve instead. WE will be serving Wine Block.

We don't even have a tree. And we didn't buy anything for da babeeee. Da babeee is sitting there playing with metal mixing bowls, which rate very highly.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Yay Korin & Ruby! Love Ruby's xmas outfit. She looks ready to go synchronized swimming in 1908 in that middle shot!

Megan - oy, I'm glad our car ride is ten minutes today. We had howling on the way to the flipping grocery store the other day, and it just shreds every last nerve. But whatever doesn't kill you, right?

Oh, I got a whole bunch of cards yesterday! I got Marlow's, Jonah's, and J.C.'s.

Last night I went out for drinks after bedtime, and I got a call at 10pm: "Uh, she sleep-pooped, and I can't get her back to sleep..." So I got home to find a baby rolling around, totally wired. On the plus side, she nursed and then fell asleep on her own by just flailing around in the bed. Then she did that after her 2am nursing. Pulled off, flailed. I hope this is something new that continues, but since I talked about it, it probably won't! She only got up 2 times last night after we went to bed, which is a huge improvement.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

We didn't buy much for da babee either. but you know what. It doesn't matter. Nothing matters. Sigh. I'm all nostalgic and sentimental.







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah... hard to get too excited about material stuff right now, eh? I think I will end up being proudest of the cheesy craft project I'm doing for my Mom.

I found a cute outfit for Neves on the clearance rack at Nordie's... so THAT will be her gift from us. As if she really cares, right?

Well, time to try and call my best friend again. She got back from Bagram, Afghanistan a couple weeks ago and we haven't connected on the phone yet -- except for during The Drive From Hell last night. Nice timing, huh?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
And the corniest thing I'll say all night? I don't think you have to worry about just 30 minutes of something special...you've got a whole lifetime of it.







I love Shel Silverstein.

I really do. I am so incredibly blessed. I can't even comprehend all the love and kindness that has been poured out for our family this year. And to have 3 (almost 4!) happy, healthy kids who know they are loved and respected? WOW. And cuddling next to my best friend every night is pretty great too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
This year has flown by.

This is the best christmas ever. because I am finally, FINALLY, _FINALLY_ a mama.







:

It really has! And an awesome mama at that! Ruby is one lucky baby!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simplicity* 
Kaya has reached some milestones this week! She is getting two teeth in. One popped up last week and a couple days later the 2nd one popped through. She's been sitting up for a long time, rolling over, going from sitting to crawling position, gives kisses and hugs... And now she's officially crawling! Dec. 28th she'll be 6 months. I can't believe that she's already going on 6 months and I also can't believe that she's doing so much. I keep on telling her slow down a bit! I'm trying to enjoy every single moment and take it in! I want these moments to last forever!

Holy milestones, Batman! They grow up so fast!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
We don't even have a tree. And we didn't buy anything for da babeeee. Da babeee is sitting there playing with metal mixing bowls, which rate very highly.

Da babeee is only getting two little presents this year. Yesterday at my parent's, she was MUCH more interested in the mylar paper that was in the gift bags.







We got several pictures of B trying to keep her from eating the mylar.







Highly entertaining for all.

Oy.







: I realized at 9am that the Christmas dress we'd put aside for Victoria no longer fit, because she had grown three inches in just about 2 months. WOW. So, I went to WalMart, which had nothing, and Marshall's, which had nothing, and Target, which had nothing, and finally Kohl's had an adorable dress, and had ONE left in her size, so that's what she got. Luckily, she loves it.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
We don't even have a tree. And we didn't buy anything for da babeeee. Da babeee is sitting there playing with metal mixing bowls, which rate very highly.

We got a rosemary bush shaped like a Christmas tree. It's about 12 inches tall. Tiny things are the best. Talula likes metal mixing bowls too! We got her some board books and a couple of wooden toys that were only $4 each. I got Tania a bunch of bubble bath stuff. (She likes to bring cookies and a champagne flute of milk into the bath with her.







: ) Joey got Tania these heart mirror things for her room that she can write messages on. Anything else they get this year is from friends and relatives.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Megan - oy, I'm glad our car ride is ten minutes today. We had howling on the way to the flipping grocery store the other day, and it just shreds every last nerve. But whatever doesn't kill you, right?

Speaking of car rides...ever since we switched to the convertible car seat, NO MORE CAR HELL!!! I think it's something about being more upright like the rest of us.

Well, I'm cooking a turkey today. Wish me luck. I haven't cooked one for about three years. We're going to wine and feast tonight. Tomorrow, we're going to watch Christmas movies in bed all day. We might go see Charlotte's Web in the theater. We like to go to the movies on Christmas. Last year we saw King Kong. And I'm rambling about nothing.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I SO wanna see Charlotte's Web! It was one of my fave books as a kid, and the girls and I just got done reading it, plus my mom gave them the old animated version for Christmas yesterday. Looking forward to watching it with them.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I SO wanna see Charlotte's Web! It was one of my fave books as a kid, and the girls and I just got done reading it, plus my mom gave them the old animated version for Christmas yesterday. Looking forward to watching it with them.









Moi, aussi... Just reading the review of the film in Entertainment Weekly made me cry. Made my sister cry, too. I can't wait!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Just checking in. Got back from the city and all the fun! IT was great sneaking away if only for 23 hours. Now baths and changing and hopefully MAggie will poop before we go out. She did really well going along with all we did yesterday and this morning.

Bob surprised me with a gorgeous new handbag. Also new moccasins.

Well onto the next thing....

I will post thanks to each of my beautiful xmas cards after I go thru them again, they were all great!!


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I SO wanna see Charlotte's Web! It was one of my fave books as a kid, and the girls and I just got done reading it, plus my mom gave them the old animated version for Christmas yesterday. Looking forward to watching it with them.









Me too! My mother would read me it when I was younger.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Just checking in here. We're in Oregon, suprised my parents with an early arrival. Katie is so done being in the car. She got one day off, and after we got here today, she was so done. She screamed when we went out to supper, luckily it was only like 3 blocks.

All Katie got for Christmas from us was a pair of cute mittens and a playsilk. She's getting overloaded with stuff from everyone else. So many cute things. She's also getting the rocking horse that my Grandpa made me when I was a baby. I'm excited about that one.

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, I just have to share this funny story from tonight before I crash. Early morning tomorrow...

So, on the way home from church tonight, my nephew (almost 4 years old) had an "accident" in his booster seat. I guess he was just too excited to remember to go to the bathroom earlier... Anyway, that's not the funny part, 'cause he was a bit embarrased. BUT, after he got a bit cleaned up, de-pantsed, wrapped in a blanket and put back in the car to finish the drive, he said "It's a good thing my penis isn't up here [pointing just below his nipple], 'cause then my shirt would be wet, too."

Ahhhh... out of the mouths of babes.

Dan helped me finish my project for my Mom, so now I need to go wrap it and go to bed. Merry Christmas, y'all!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! I'm working a few hours today (can't resist 2-1/2 TIMES pay for a holiday), and can't wait for present time...it's not a lot of stuff, but it's good stuff, and DS is gonna go nutso this year, I think. I re-wrapped 3 of his baby toys for K to have, and we got her a couple small things, but that's about it. MUCH better than last year (where I was nauseous and felt disgusting at the excess...after a long talk with my family, I vowed that would never happen again. It was like a toy store vomited in the living room last year, and I felt so icky.

Sooo, DH is doing breakfast, and then when K wakes up, we'll head down and do presents. Camcorder is charging, camera has fresh batteries and a clean memory card. Good time, good times.

Oh, and in a surprise twist, DD is now suddenly VERY photogenic! It's like she all of a sudden realized what the camera is, and she's now smiling like crazy every time I pick it up - ahhh, my little hambone - like mother, like daughter


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

A baby woke me up this morning, not a reindeer! We're keeping it low key with an epic waffle making brunch with some friends. Yesterday was the big in-laws to-do, and it was something else. Harper got a Skwish ball made by Manhattan Toy, and she loves it! She sat up and played with either that or wrapping paper for a very long time. And put up with a small amount of pass the baby. She pre-emptively barfed on herself and made everyone nervous, haha.

Hope everyone has a great day if you're celebrating!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm awake, and the rest of the family is still sleeping.









We went to BIL&SIL's house last night and had an awesome lamb dinner. Unfortunately they believe that our kids are their friends (they are currently childless) and haven't quite figured out that the average 4 and 7 year old can't wait until after 9:00 at night to open presents because the grownups are chatting.







Parenthood is going to be a rude awakening in time management, I think.









We had a blast, and the girls were thrilled, and my SIL got me lovely Farberware baking supplies (2 cookie sheets, a cake pan and a loaf pan) plus awesome stainless steel measuring cups and spoons.









While there, their dog Sambucca got his tail slammed in the sliding glass door by a 4 year old who "maybe" saw what happened, and "maybe" someone wasn't really paying much attention, and "maybe" Bucca cried a little bit 'cause his bottom hurt.







: Poor Bucca!

I want the kids to wake up!!!!! I told B there was only one thing I wanted, and I see it under the tree (it was a CD...easy to distinguish) but there are three other gifts for me, and he's been hinting at how proud he is of his gift giving prowess, so I wanna know, darnit!

After gifts we'll get some breakfast in the girls and then take them to their mom's house, and then B and Sam and I will head up to my parent's best friends' house for Christmas brunch. Can't wait!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Merry Christmas! Bob is out in the garage finishing up the desk he made for Liz who is still out cold- not a am person!

Everyone have a great day and think of all the gifts we have received this year!!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

I gotta laugh at the amount of replies we have its halarious. July is trying to keep up and is getting there but we still have quite a distance on them. So Merry Holidays and Gift Giving Day and Christmas. This is the first as a real family. Last year Dh wasnt here due to work and I was getting fatter with baby, this year he is playing WoW on the computer and I am waiting for his task to be over so we can go open Bs presents and play with them. This is my first xmas/holiday dinner i am making myself and i am so excited cause i love to cook for people. B is crawling really steady now and sitting up by himself he can pull himself up on us while playing on the bed and that tooth is really getting somewhere. Our babies are growing up so fast. looking forward to xmas pics. have a great day everyone, lots of love to you all.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Merry Christmas everyone! We did the ultimate crazy Christmas Eve and actually made it to two services at church yesterday! 4th Sunday Advent and then Christmas vigil... So crazy....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We had an awesome time at my parent's house today.







The girls were all very well behaved, and had so much fun (Sam slept for 3 hours







).

My mom, in true grandmother fashion, went totally overboard.

The girls got this kitchen set minus the pegboard and accessories...they get my old plastic measuring cups and spoons









They also each (including Sam!) got one of these although Sam got this one

Sam also got a chamois crib sheet, which for those of you who don't know, is the softest thing I have ever felt, bar none. We'll wash it tomorrow and put it in her crib. It should keep her very toasty warm!


We are celebrating Christmas with the fam, my mother and sister, and my nephew







today; we do the ils this coming weekend... dh only has today off so we didn't want to go down and have to come up the same day... Cute presents though! C got a kitchen last year for Xmas... He loves it. I was freaked about how much it cost at the time, but it is definitely a good buy...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
This year has flown by.

This is the best christmas ever. because I am finally, FINALLY, _FINALLY_ a mama.







:

Yeah! So good to be a mama... And yes, this year went by so fast... Beautiful Christmas card by the way...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simplicity* 
Kaya has reached some milestones this week! She is getting two teeth in. One popped up last week and a couple days later the 2nd one popped through. She's been sitting up for a long time, rolling over, going from sitting to crawling position, gives kisses and hugs... And now she's officially crawling! Dec. 28th she'll be 6 months. I can't believe that she's already going on 6 months and I also can't believe that she's doing so much. I keep on telling her slow down a bit! I'm trying to enjoy every single moment and take it in! I want these moments to last forever!

Yeah Kaya! We are still on 3 teeth ourselves and are mastering our crawl. Having issues with clothes right now though.. Too big for size 9mo too small for size 12 mo... *sigh* gonna have to do some after Xmas shopping...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Nicole - Harper went through that stage about 2 weeks ago. 6 months is a total bear! It's getting better now, hang in there. The $%#@ nerve of people, huh? Sneak out and come over to our xmas eve instead. WE will be serving Wine Block.

We don't even have a tree. And we didn't buy anything for da babeeee. Da babeee is sitting there playing with metal mixing bowls, which rate very highly.

We did the full tree and everything cause C is starting to understand the whole thing now. Kind of neat to actually have a kid finally be able to understand... Harper's greeting card was awesome as well! Thank you!!! All professional looking and stuff... J got a couple gifts, he got his robeez (which um, got broken out early cause I needed help keeping those dang socks on..., like one activity toy and the goodnight moon dvd set (which I am sure C will watch more but needed to put something with J's name under the tree...) and then we needed to refurbish his wardrobe which we will be doing this week I guess...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oy.







: I realized at 9am that the Christmas dress we'd put aside for Victoria no longer fit, because she had grown three inches in just about 2 months. WOW. So, I went to WalMart, which had nothing, and Marshall's, which had nothing, and Target, which had nothing, and finally Kohl's had an adorable dress, and had ONE left in her size, so that's what she got. Luckily, she loves it.









I had issues finding xmas PJs for the boys too! It was so crazy out there...Finally found something at Old Navy~ C loves his--he spilled water on them while brushing his teeth and actually didn't want to instantly take them off! MY SON!! He usually spills 2 drops and needs a new wardrobe... And J got some in 12-18 months and they aren't even that long on him...







: I am so not used to this big baby thing...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Speaking of car rides...ever since we switched to the convertible car seat, NO MORE CAR HELL!!! I think it's something about being more upright like the rest of us.

Well, I'm cooking a turkey today. Wish me luck. I haven't cooked one for about three years. We're going to wine and feast tonight. Tomorrow, we're going to watch Christmas movies in bed all day. We might go see Charlotte's Web in the theater. We like to go to the movies on Christmas. Last year we saw King Kong. And I'm rambling about nothing.

I am so going to have to switch the car seat soon. I am avoiding because then it means I have to invest in like 2 or 3 new ones so I don't have to pass the seat back and forth... *sigh*

We do the movie thing on Christmas eve normally. This year we did it on Saturday though. It so much fun to just sit around and veg with family...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
OK, I just have to share this funny story from tonight before I crash. Early morning tomorrow...

So, on the way home from church tonight, my nephew (almost 4 years old) had an "accident" in his booster seat. I guess he was just too excited to remember to go to the bathroom earlier... Anyway, that's not the funny part, 'cause he was a bit embarrased. BUT, after he got a bit cleaned up, de-pantsed, wrapped in a blanket and put back in the car to finish the drive, he said "It's a good thing my penis isn't up here [pointing just below his nipple], 'cause then my shirt would be wet, too."

Ahhhh... out of the mouths of babes.

Dan helped me finish my project for my Mom, so now I need to go wrap it and go to bed. Merry Christmas, y'all!









This almost 4 age is pretty funny. Conversation with C and Mom:

C: Christian has a chachi (note: korean word for penis~we use it instead of penis)
M: Yes, C has a chachi
C: Jonah has a chachi
M: Yes, J has a chachi
C: Daddy has a chachi
M: Yes, D has a chachi
C: Mommy NO chachi







:
M: No Mommy doesn't have a chachi...

Then next day
C: Mommy doesn't have a chachi????
M: No, Mommy doesn't have a chachi
C: Mommy chachi GONE!?!?







:
M: Well, Mommy never had a chachi
C: Mommy NO chachi???!!
M: Mommy no chachi....








He was so devastated by it.









Anywho we are doing our dinner now so Merry Merry Christmas to those celebrating. And to those not, enjoy special time with family and babes.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Back from the morning - we had a great time, DS loved his presents, and DD was happy to hang out while we opened. I got a few CDs I had wanted, some clothes, some Burt's Bees stuff. DH got a couple tools he wanted, a couple DVDs, and some clothes. DS got this
Play Kitchen, this
Train Set, and this
Dump Truck, along with a few clothes and a couple odds and ends ( bop bag and a tunnel).

DD was "regifted" this
Ring Stacker and these
Pop Beads from her brother, and some clothes and odds & ends.

All in all, a great morning. DS and DH are playing at his kitchen right now, and DD is playing with a ring/teether that she got. I'm picking up a few more hours this afternoon. Feliz Navidad, etc. to everyone - I'll be back tomorrow morning, maybe post a few pics!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Ange, loved the card!!! Beautiful boys you got there!

Lindsey, great pic of Marlow, too!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Nicole - Harper went through that stage about 2 weeks ago. 6 months is a total bear! It's getting better now, hang in there. The $%#@ nerve of people, huh? Sneak out and come over to our xmas eve instead. WE will be serving Wine Block.

We don't even have a tree. And we didn't buy anything for da babeeee. Da babeee is sitting there playing with metal mixing bowls, which rate very highly.


Wine block is that like wine in a box? cause I have one of those that I can't get to. every time I pour a glass for my self some one agravates the baby!!!! THEY ARE FINALY GONE!!! 2 days to partys in my house







: We have lots of mess that I now have to clean.

Oh some one did bring something a cheep ass regifted bottle of wine! I could re gift it maybe!









be back latter I'm taking a nap! Merry happy everyone!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Merry Christmas everyone! We did the ultimate crazy Christmas Eve and actually made it to two services at church yesterday! 4th Sunday Advent and then Christmas vigil... So crazy....

We are celebrating Christmas with the fam, my mother and sister, and my nephew







today; we do the ils this coming weekend... dh only has today off so we didn't want to go down and have to come up the same day... Cute presents though! C got a kitchen last year for Xmas... He loves it. I was freaked about how much it cost at the time, but it is definitely a good buy...

Yeah! So good to be a mama... And yes, this year went by so fast... Beautiful Christmas card by the way...







:

Yeah Kaya! We are still on 3 teeth ourselves and are mastering our crawl. Having issues with clothes right now though.. Too big for size 9mo too small for size 12 mo... *sigh* gonna have to do some after Xmas shopping...

We did the full tree and everything cause C is starting to understand the whole thing now. Kind of neat to actually have a kid finally be able to understand... Harper's greeting card was awesome as well! Thank you!!! All professional looking and stuff... J got a couple gifts, he got his robeez (which um, got broken out early cause I needed help keeping those dang socks on..., like one activity toy and the goodnight moon dvd set (which I am sure C will watch more but needed to put something with J's name under the tree...) and then we needed to refurbish his wardrobe which we will be doing this week I guess...

I had issues finding xmas PJs for the boys too! It was so crazy out there...Finally found something at Old Navy~ C loves his--he spilled water on them while brushing his teeth and actually didn't want to instantly take them off! MY SON!! He usually spills 2 drops and needs a new wardrobe... And J got some in 12-18 months and they aren't even that long on him...







: I am so not used to this big baby thing...

I am so going to have to switch the car seat soon. I am avoiding because then it means I have to invest in like 2 or 3 new ones so I don't have to pass the seat back and forth... *sigh*

We do the movie thing on Christmas eve normally. This year we did it on Saturday though. It so much fun to just sit around and veg with family...








This almost 4 age is pretty funny. Conversation with C and Mom:

C: Christian has a chachi (note: korean word for penis~we use it instead of penis)
M: Yes, C has a chachi
C: Jonah has a chachi
M: Yes, J has a chachi
C: Daddy has a chachi
M: Yes, D has a chachi
C: Mommy NO chachi







:
M: No Mommy doesn't have a chachi...

Then next day
C: Mommy doesn't have a chachi????
M: No, Mommy doesn't have a chachi
C: Mommy chachi GONE!?!?







:
M: Well, Mommy never had a chachi
C: Mommy NO chachi???!!
M: Mommy no chachi....








He was so devastated by it.









Anywho we are doing our dinner now so Merry Merry Christmas to those celebrating. And to those not, enjoy special time with family and babes.







:


Oh so funny!! Thanks for the smile I needed that!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Just have a second...busy with the holiday stuff!!

Happy Holidays to all who celebrate!!

William got his two front teeth for Christmas...funny because I was singing the song to him the other day, and here they are. Thank goodness, now maybe he will sleep again.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

happy christmas to those celebrating today







Ruby is down for a long (hopefully) nap and Ry and I are enjoying a quiet moment. Later we'll have my dear friend Lyn over for dinner (her mom died in feb) and hopefully all toddle off to bed early.
It's been a good day.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

and these
Pop Beads from her brother, and some clothes and odds & ends.

All in all, a great morning. DS and DH are playing at his kitchen right now, and DD is playing with a ring/teether that she got. I'm picking up a few more hours this afternoon. Feliz Navidad, etc. to everyone - I'll be back tomorrow morning, maybe post a few pics!
I used to have those same kind of snap beads when I was a baby.







LOVED 'em!

We had Christmas brunch at a friend of the family's house this afternoon. We've been doing Christmas dinner with their family since I was about 4, so it's a big deal and a long-standing tradition.

Did presents this morning with the girls. Victoria is getting better about saying "thank you" instead of "oh. okay." and Sydney is still a total ham with the "it's just what I ALWAYS wanted!!" every time she opens a present.

Of course this morning I dropped the girls off at their mom's house, and the first words out of Victoria's mouth upon seeing the haul under D's tree were, "WHOA! That's SO many more presents than at Daddy's house. COOL!"







I know it's not about the stuff and not important how much we get them as long as they happy and healthy and loved and respected, but just once I'd like to have the option to spoil my kids, KWIM? The jammies I got them got tossed aside, the scarves did too, so did the personalized mugs their grandparents sent, and even the new purses from their grandparents with the $10 in it wasn't that great, because they each only had 6 presents under our tree, and like 30 each under their bio-mom's tree.







:

I remember Christmas morning taking HOURS at my parent's house growing up, and it took about 10 minutes this morning.

Sorry to be a downer. Being broke this time of year, and knowing it's not going to measure up in our kids' eyes is tough.







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

sehbub;6836325
I remember Christmas morning taking HOURS at my parent's house growing up said:


> https://www.mothering.com/img/vbsmilies/smilies/gloomy.gif[/IMG]:


I thought the same thing too, my mom would wrap everything,stockings overflowing. The boys mostly got clothes (despiratly needed) but they like new clothes since most of their stuff comes from friends.

Well my family has way overdone it again this year, my dad is one of nine and they all broght something for each oh the kids







:

and my mom just went wild as usual after telling her not to.she does not listen.

;tf gv hgx xzbbbbbbbbbbbbbbhh mmmmmmmmmm! Olivia says Hi the Babies!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, Christmas was fine... we made it to my parents' house before anyone woke up -- including my 4YO nephew. Wow! But... meant we were up and out early after a late night last night, so I started the day a little "behind" on my nerves. Then I just got grinchy and crabby 'cause my Mom did her annoying "ask you for what you want, then go out and ALMOST get that, but get something just less than that", as well as make a production out of saying "I know it's not exAHHHctly what you wanted... it's not that [insert snooty-fied pronunciation of object here]..." making me feel like a snobby jerk for telling her exactly what I wanted in the first place. Hello, returns and store credit! 'Though I'd prefer cash.

BUT, I'm kind of over it. I just wish she hadn't been a 'tard about it. She's just not a good gift-giver, sad to say. Narcissists probably can't be. My Prime Rib turned out really well (hah!), so I can just mellow out now.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sorry to be a downer. Being broke this time of year, and knowing it's not going to measure up in our kids' eyes is tough.







:

Aw, hon. You know - everything we had yesterday was from EVERYONE, not just from us - the kitchen was from great grandma, the train set from gram & gramp, and the tonka and a bunch of outfits from my parents...let's see - we bought the tunnel and the bop bag, and a few matchbox cars, that's it. They're so young....it might seem like now all they care about is quantity, but it's sinking in where things REALLY matter, and as they get older they'll "get it".









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
and my mom just went wild as usual after telling her not to.she does not listen.

;tf gv hgx xzbbbbbbbbbbbbbbhh mmmmmmmmmm! Olivia says Hi the Babies!









Hi Olivia!!! You know, I am actually really surprised that my family actually listened to me and did not go overboard this year...in fact, I told them if they had a dollar amount they wanted to spend, to just get a few "things" and then a savings bond or contribute to their 529 or investment account. I still have half his toys in rotation from last Christmas.....







: I think this year went really well. Have some returns to make clothes wise (a few not my style - yay for gift receipts!) and we're thankfully not overloaded with toys this time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Then I just got grinchy and crabby 'cause my Mom did her annoying "ask you for what you want, then go out and ALMOST get that, but get something just less than that", as well as make a production out of saying "I know it's not exAHHHctly what you wanted... it's not that [insert snooty-fied pronunciation of object here]..." making me feel like a snobby jerk for telling her exactly what I wanted in the first place. Hello, returns and store credit! 'Though I'd prefer cash.

Ummm...I don't think you're the grinch in this situation...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Yay its the 26th! We dont go overboard w xmas since the kids also receive from the grandparents etc. My mom also likes to go nuts as well.

We received from both sets of parents- checks. I told my mom flat out that I dont need anything, dont want anything and MAggie being perfect was enough gift for me this year. So a depostiing I go. But we still havent done my bday so who knows what is next.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

To all you preemie mamas...I want to share with you this picture:

My 35 week, IUGR, severe jaundice, blood disorder, epileptic, thrice tranfusioned, many resussitations baby at age 5

THought that might show how amazing these sickly babies really are...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Caroline= a beauty! You have a new issue soon- keeping the boys away and that might be harder!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I remember Christmas morning taking HOURS at my parent's house growing up, and it took about 10 minutes this morning.

Sorry to be a downer. Being broke this time of year, and knowing it's not going to measure up in our kids' eyes is tough.







:

We purposely asked family to do 3 gifts or less. She doesn't need stuff. stuff is just .... stuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I told them if they had a dollar amount they wanted to spend, to just get a few "things" and then a savings bond or contribute to their 529 or investment account.

Yep... that's what we asked for also.

we lucked out. My MIL bought Ruby like 3 toys (all wooden) and so did SIL. my family always makes gifts... so that's always good.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh no, our families were great. They got the girls things they actually needed, like clothes, or only got a very few "extras" like coloring books, activity books, the kitchen set, and their chairs.

It's just tough because we have absolutely no control over B's ex, and in her mind (I know because she's told me) it's important to get the girls a LOT of stuff to make sure they have a happy Christmas. Of course then she turns around and complains that they have too many toys that never get played with.







: It's monumentally frustrating to constantly be turning around to see new shoes, or clothes, or toys and then having to listen to the griping about there being "too much." WELL THEN STOP BUYING IT. Sorry.

I'm just in a crap mood. My car broke down again today. Mechanic thinks it might be the fuel pump.

This cyclical financial devastation garbage is getting really old. And of course we have to get a new vehicle in the next few weeks, as Jackson is due to arrive in about 6 weeks.







:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Sarah, that sucks. I know what you mean. But I hope you know you're doing S and V a favor by not going overboard. When they get older they WILL understand. And the best you can do to counteract their mother's throwing money at them gift-giving style is to live by example.
For example, this year we just got W a few things for his bike. DH's parents and brother got him a few things too. W's mother threw money at him, buying him video games, etc. The thoughtfulness of his gifts meant something to him.
But at a certain point, there's nothing you can do, because they are a product of their mother AND you and B.
Maybe that doesn't help at all. I have BTDT, and the worst you can do is replicate her behavior!
I know that wasn't your point, but know you did a great job by your kids.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Our Christmas went well. Typical IL drama (small, but pervasive) but we got over it. This was the first year I can remember that DH's brother (youngest) got us something. We were caught unawares







He ended up with, from us, a death bag of beer and cigarettes.








P got some soft Haba blocks, two cloth books, and several teething toys, plus a rubber ducky. He also got this really cute shirt, I'll post a picture on my blog as soon as I can.
W got a telescope (!) and a lego model. We got him stuff for his bike-- new tires, bike shorts, a bike computer, and a $20 bill we thought he would enjoy spending. DH was concerned he didn't spend enough. Guess what? W loved the gifts. We couldn't fit everything in our car so they have to pick up the telescope today.
I got a french press coffee maker, yay! and new baking pans.
All of the gifts were so thoughtful.
Dinner was good, I think the afternoon stretches on a bit. I'm not totally comfortable at the ILs house, and with a baby, it was more complicated too. But generally the day was good. It was nice to get home. (on the way home, P cried,







good thing it was not far. we pulled over to console him. i hate when that happens)

Things have been good. I have been off since Friday, and that's nice. I have a feeling the next week with W here will drive me a bit crazy, but that's ok. Next year DH and I hope to be in our own home (not apt) and have christmas there. Plus all of my holidays.
GTG, must go to library, and shower, and grocery shopping, ugh.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Sarah, that sucks. I know what you mean. But I hope you know you're doing S and V a favor by not going overboard. When they get older they WILL understand. And the best you can do to counteract their mother's throwing money at them gift-giving style is to live by example.
For example, this year we just got W a few things for his bike. DH's parents and brother got him a few things too. W's mother threw money at him, buying him video games, etc. The thoughtfulness of his gifts meant something to him.
But at a certain point, there's nothing you can do, because they are a product of their mother AND you and B.
Maybe that doesn't help at all. I have BTDT, and the worst you can do is replicate her behavior!
I know that wasn't your point, but know you did a great job by your kids.

I know, it's just a matter of waiting until they're old enough to realize that we got them the few things they've each been asking for for the last 6 months.









And like I said, the double standard drives me batty. She spent her entire child support check for December (again, she tells me these things...WHY?!) on toys for the girls. That's almost $1,000 worth of stuff for two kids ages 6 and 4. And she (bm) will spend the next year complaining that she can never find anything in their room because they have too much stuff.







: People drive me crazy.









On a positive note, BubbaDoo looks particularly adorable today in one of her new outfits from a Holiday helper. She's in a pink thermal long sleeved onesie with little purple and blue flowers on it, and olive green overalls with pink stitching. Adorable.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie had a grand total of 6 outfits to wear on Xmas eve and then on xmas day. We had her in the cute xmas outfit and 30 seconds later, she chucked up on it and Bob's new fresh shirt. As BIL said, clean fresh clothes make a baby sick









We only buy 3 gifts since that is what Jesus received plus the kids get plenty more. I try to encourage the grandparents etc to give it before or after the actual day to spread it out and then she dosent get overwelmd as well.

Maggie got plenty of 12 mo clothing. Geez, if you would have told me on Feb 16th that she would need 12 mo clothing in a year I would have never believed it.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
To all you preemie mamas...I want to share with you this picture:

My 35 week, IUGR, severe jaundice, blood disorder, epileptic, thrice tranfusioned, many resussitations baby at age 5

THought that might show how amazing these sickly babies really are...


She's beautiful


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Maggie got plenty of 12 mo clothing. Geez, if you would have told me on Feb 16th that she would need 12 mo clothing in a year I would have never believed it.

YAY for Maggie! I told B I never thought I'd be so happy to say that one of my kids was average growth-wise.







But it's a HUGE relief, isn't it? I know big babies don't equate health, but it's still in my mind that if she's the same size as her peers, she'll be okay.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Which reminds me ladies, anyone need some winter clothing for a girl in size 6 mos or 9 mos? I am not going to need them in a few weeks and MAggie out grows them!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Which reminds me ladies, anyone need some winter clothing for a girl in size 6 mos or 9 mos? I am not going to need them in a few weeks and MAggie out grows them!

We could use the 9 months. Sam should be in that size for at least another month or two.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Honestly, the best thing about Christmas for me is that each year it reminds me that I don't need a thing! We don't exchange gifts as a couple, although we'll probably buy things for Harper as she gets older and understands what's going on. This year, she got spoiled by relatives, and everyone was mostly respectful of our values and storage limitations, so that was nice. She's liking the Skwish ball, a fabric photo album, and some board books that are also blocks. She got a lot of clothes. Only one battery operated thing - a Fisher Price "cell phone." And she loves it, doh. We did get some Robeez boots, but a) we don't do leather, and b) they are 12-18 months - huge now, and probably too small in a year.

One outfit I have to figure out how to return. I may list it as FFS on the TP if I can't return it, although I bet no one will want it. It's a pink sleeveless "silky" polyester cami, a pink acrylic cardigan, pink cords with sequins on the flared bottoms







: If they made lower back tattoos for babies, that would go great with this outfit, let's say. She breaks out in a rash if she wears synthetics. We put her in the holiday outfit her g-gma got her for a photo and thought we'd get away with layering 100% cotton underneath it, but she still broke out where it touched her neck.

People kept bugging me to feed her food, so I let her taste a sweet potato, which she snubbed like she did last time she tried it. I was told to feed her sorbet because she was "watching you eat." Yeah, sure!

And we had an audiovisual disaster and got no present opening photos. And I tried using the video camera, and it said "new tape" after 20 seconds, so you get a little bit of her grabbing something, and then me swearing. I opted to just watch her open things rather than go hunt for a new tape.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

We had a great Christmas. Evie got some cool things. My grandparents got this for her. She seems to like it. She chews its antenae everytime she gets on it. http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1773...0_b_201811.jpg

We just finished Christmas dinner with my family. My sis went to her il yesterday, so we opted to wait until today to eat. The food was so good, but now I'm stuffed.

Ever since we got to my parents' house, Evie's sleep has been steadily declining. Last night she fought sleep for soooo long. I don't know what the problem is. She still has no teeth, so I'm not sure if it's teeth or not, but I hope when we get back home, it'll magically return to normal. Fighting sleep is not.fun.

Anyway, here is a picture of her in her Christmas dress. I can't believe how big she's gotten. She's definitely crawling everywhere and I've even caught her trying to climb up on her feet. She ends up looking like a triangle.








http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1773...0_b_131730.jpg

This is a picture of her and Caleb sitting under the tree. He had a good Christmas too and is still playing with everything. His favorite was his light saber sword. My dad found one for him too, so he got two. It actually worked out well b/c now he has someone to clash with.
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1773...0_b_203850.jpg


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Which reminds me ladies, anyone need some winter clothing for a girl in size 6 mos or 9 mos? I am not going to need them in a few weeks and MAggie out grows them!

If nobody needs the 6 mos. I could probably use it. Evie's only about 16 lbs, but she's 27 3/4 in. long. Do you think that would work? I could probably trade you out some of the 12 month clothes she got.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

We only buy 3 gifts since that is what Jesus received plus the kids get plenty more. I try to encourage the grandparents etc to give it before or after the actual day to spread it out and then she dosent get overwelmd as well.

Maggie got plenty of 12 mo clothing. Geez, if you would have told me on Feb 16th that she would need 12 mo clothing in a year I would have never believed it.

We aren't christian, but that's why I asked for 3 gifts. I said "hey, it was good enough for Jesus..." and my MIL heard me








I'm so happy Maggie is in 12 month clothes. that rocks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
People kept bugging me to feed her food, so I let her taste a sweet potato, which she snubbed like she did last time she tried it. I was told to feed her sorbet because she was "watching you eat." Yeah, sure!

"Santa" brought Ruby a sweet potato. She gagged and then barfed on herself. Got it on video. Nice. Really nice. I may try avocado when the ones we bought this morning are ripe.. but I dont' think she's ready. She shows all the signs, but still I don't think she's ready.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh, Sarah..my SIL and I hid in the laundry room and ate the rest of the sin sticks. Guess I should send her some...

And the rum balls...my DH loved them. As did my FIL. They said that you put more rum in it than you charged for the whole thing!! Dh requests that next time there is less rum so he can take them to work







We don't need a bunch of drunk police officers running around....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I need more sin sticks too. I should have ordered them so that they'd be here for this weekend. I need SOMETHING to help me survive my sister







Maybe rum.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I used to have those same kind of snap beads when I was a baby.







LOVED 'em!

We had Christmas brunch at a friend of the family's house this afternoon. We've been doing Christmas dinner with their family since I was about 4, so it's a big deal and a long-standing tradition.

Did presents this morning with the girls. Victoria is getting better about saying "thank you" instead of "oh. okay." and Sydney is still a total ham with the "it's just what I ALWAYS wanted!!" every time she opens a present.

Of course this morning I dropped the girls off at their mom's house, and the first words out of Victoria's mouth upon seeing the haul under D's tree were, "WHOA! That's SO many more presents than at Daddy's house. COOL!"







I know it's not about the stuff and not important how much we get them as long as they happy and healthy and loved and respected, but just once I'd like to have the option to spoil my kids, KWIM? The jammies I got them got tossed aside, the scarves did too, so did the personalized mugs their grandparents sent, and even the new purses from their grandparents with the $10 in it wasn't that great, because they each only had 6 presents under our tree, and like 30 each under their bio-mom's tree.







:

I remember Christmas morning taking HOURS at my parent's house growing up, and it took about 10 minutes this morning.

Sorry to be a downer. Being broke this time of year, and knowing it's not going to measure up in our kids' eyes is tough.







:

Big sigh. Sarah, I'm right there with you. I don't want to go into details, but this was a very hard Christmas for me. Next year will be better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
We aren't christian, but that's why I asked for 3 gifts. I said "hey, it was good enough for Jesus..." and my MIL heard me








I'm so happy Maggie is in 12 month clothes. that rocks.

"Santa" brought Ruby a sweet potato. She gagged and then barfed on herself. Got it on video. Nice. Really nice. I may try avocado when the ones we bought this morning are ripe.. but I dont' think she's ready. She shows all the signs, but still I don't think she's ready.

Talula has tasted lots of different foods now, but she doesn't really eat it yet. She gets pissed if I leave her out though, so I have to give her tastes of mostly everything.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

The whole food thing is actually bothering me. The ILs are generally respectful but they want to feed P. FIL tried giving him a lick of whipped cream + lemon curd (part of the trifle)







: and MIL put pureed apples and carrots (separate containers!) in his stocking.
I know P isn't ready.
I know *I* am not ready!

Evie looks so big!

Candice,







s:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
This is a picture of her and Caleb sitting under the tree. He had a good Christmas too and is still playing with everything. His favorite was his light saber sword. My dad found one for him too, so he got two. It actually worked out well b/c now he has someone to clash with.
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1773...0_b_203850.jpg

She's getting SO big!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh, Sarah..my SIL and I hid in the laundry room and ate the rest of the sin sticks. Guess I should send her some...

And the rum balls...my DH loved them. As did my FIL. They said that you put more rum in it than you charged for the whole thing!! Dh requests that next time there is less rum so he can take them to work







We don't need a bunch of drunk police officers running around....

I could do less rum, but I think the main reason that it tastes so "rummy" is because I use the good dark rum, instead of cheapo stuff, so the flavor is stronger. There's really not that much rum in a batch. Really...honest.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I need more sin sticks too. I should have ordered them so that they'd be here for this weekend. I need SOMETHING to help me survive my sister







Maybe rum.

Speak now or forever hold your taste buds...since my car broke down, I can't get to the store until tomorrow night (B is working late tonight, and I just DO NOT feel like going out at 10 or so when he gets home) and then will not be able to ship anything until Thursday (more likely Friday) if I can get him to come home on his lunch break so that I can use his car. And theoretically this weekend I can maybe get to the craft store and price out/take stock of their fleece to see what options I have to offer in the way of baby ponchos.









REALLY not a good time to have the fuel pump on my car go out. It's an almost $500 fix.







: Seriously, the crap never ends. It's just too much.

Candice







. Sorry you had a rough holiday, hun.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh, Sarah..my SIL and I hid in the laundry room and ate the rest of the sin sticks. ....


OMG, never thought of that- my SIL would LOVE sin sticks. I am going to do that.

Funny that reminds me- My SIL and brother but not as much have major a sweet tooth. Also she loves gettting stuff in the mail for her.







I ordered from a friend's dd 5 boxes of thin mint girl scout cookies. She lives right near them. I told my friend under no circumstance can she drop them off to my brother's home to give to me. She asked me if we all had a falling out. I LOL and said- no, they would eat them all! They would pay for them but who cares, I want the cookies! When I told this to Bob, he said yes, but we would do the same!! When I told SIL, she agreed, yes she would eat them.









Sarah- do you have time to do this in the next week?

Maggie is having holiday withdrawel or something. She spent the day on my lap and breast. She is eating and nursing very well and also napping most of the day. I think she feels a bit warm so maybe she is fighting something. Or maybe she is just sick of all the holiday stuff..








BTW- has anyone noticed their nursling not nursing as much this past week or so? A lot of babies do a "holiday wean" When in reality they are not weaning but mama might be busy with stuff and not spend as much time nursing. Or the baby might do more night time nursing because of all the comotion. I remember Liz started to wake up again right when the holidays started as a baby.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
If nobody needs the 6 mos. I could probably use it. Evie's only about 16 lbs, but she's 27 3/4 in. long. Do you think that would work? I could probably trade you out some of the 12 month clothes she got.










Let not talk trade because that has to be done on the TP but pm me so I can just send them to you.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 







BTW- has anyone noticed their nursling not nursing as much this past week or so? A lot of babies do a "holiday wean" When in reality they are not weaning but mama might be busy with stuff and not spend as much time nursing. Or the baby might do more night time nursing because of all the comotion. I remember Liz started to wake up again right when the holidays started as a baby.

Nope. still every 2-3 hours round the clock.







My girl won't let anything stand between her and her milks!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Sarah- do you have time to do this in the next week?

I should have time, yes. The only issue is getting my transportation back.

Luckily, we just found out tonight that B won about $300 in his office league for Fantasy Football, so now we "only" have to pay about $200 out of pocket to get my car fixed.







:

I think we're probably going to end up going to one of those car dealerships that will use your pay stub as your line of credit, because B's credit got DESTROYED in the divorce, so there's no way we could get an auto loan based on our credit score. In fact, they might charge us extra just for looking at such a crappy credit report.







We have to get a van in the next 4 weeks. I want it by the time I hit 36 weeks, if at all possible, since my last progesterone shot will be given at 35 weeks, and it's supposed to last one week. Definitely need to be ready to transport a 4th kiddo!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 







BTW- has anyone noticed their nursling not nursing as much this past week or so? A lot of babies do a "holiday wean" When in reality they are not weaning but mama might be busy with stuff and not spend as much time nursing. Or the baby might do more night time nursing because of all the comotion. I remember Liz started to wake up again right when the holidays started as a baby.

We are definitely doing a lot of night time right now...







but no signs of weaning...

Candice and Sarah big







to you both. That is generally the story of my life too Sarah, everything just always seems to happen to me.

Just had a visit from some high school friends and yup, we have absolutely nothing in common anymore.







: Oh well, the kids played well together.... Think I need to do a sad post in the circ area... *sigh*


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We have to get a van in the next 4 weeks. I want it by the time I hit 36 weeks, if at all possible, since my last progesterone shot will be given at 35 weeks, and it's supposed to last one week. Definitely need to be ready to transport a 4th kiddo!

Are you able to put off this purchase for a bit and use 2 cars?
Just an idea.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Just had a visit from some high school friends and yup, we have absolutely nothing in common anymore.







: Oh well, the kids played well together.... Think I need to do a sad post in the circ area... *sigh*

I hear ya. Except I felt the same about my sister! And a hs friend visited me this week-- she and I get along well still. She is no circ, she doesn't understand why one would hide bfing, etc. She is ready for kids, she would like to start trying soon. It was odd to hear about her own childhood though. Her mom told her that she couldn't nurse her because she wouldn't latch, and then her mom couldn't bf her younger brother because my friend had "broken" her machinery. ?????
SOOO much misinformation.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I hear ya. Except I felt the same about my sister! And a hs friend visited me this week-- she and I get along well still. She is no circ, she doesn't understand why one would hide bfing, etc. She is ready for kids, she would like to start trying soon. It was odd to hear about her own childhood though. Her mom told her that she couldn't nurse her because she wouldn't latch, and then her mom couldn't bf her younger brother because my friend had "broken" her machinery. ?????
SOOO much misinformation.

My sister I was able to convince though she doesn't have kids herself. I even got her away from the "whatever HE wants idea". I posted over in the circ area though if anyone has any thoughts. Just feeling really out of touch I think...







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Are you able to put off this purchase for a bit and use 2 cars?
Just an idea.

I wish we could. B can't make it out of work on time on Wednesdays and every other Friday in order to go pick Victoria and Sydney up from school, otherwise we'd just suck it up. But there's no way I can fit all 4 kids in my vehicle. If I could, we'd just deal with 2 cars for as long as possible, but I can't, and have to be able to transport all the kids.

Believe me, we've put this off as long as possible. We really should have replaced my car when Sam was born, as we can't fit 2 booster seats and an infant seat across the back bench, which means that Victoria either ends up riding in her booster seat in the front (there's no airbag, which is the ONLY reason she's ever done that) or in the back between Sydney and Samantha, but not in a booster. She meets the height requirement to be out of a booster, just not the weight. Believe me, I feel like crap-on-a-stick every time I drive all three girls around, as it's just not adequate.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah- it can wait a week or two!

I'm glad to hear no on had a nursing strike or a holiday wean! Maggie is still sleeping but she ate a lot all day so she should be fine.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Lordy, ladies, this is alot to catch up on!! We've been out of town since Friday and just got home today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

So, all good things. She's most definitely our miracle baby!









I just LOVE to hear this!! Glad she's on target.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

Korin, we got your card, and Harper freaked out! She squealed and grabbed it. I think she recognizes Ruby from the photos on her site. We tested her with all the other cards we got today, and she was indifferent. But show her Ruby, and you get snorts and squeals. Too funny.

That is just tooo adorable!! You've got to get that on tape!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
BTW- our news WGN just showed a raid on a house that stole hundreds literally of xmas gifts off porches. It turns out this couple would follow the ups truck and after the delivery, they would go back and snatch the boxes. They had stuff that still had cards on them etc.

Turns out they were generating phony receipts also to return this stuff to all kinds of places. You name it, they had it in this house. I didnt see a box of amazon books though sadly.

But I am sure this is not a isolated thing since we have been talking about this.

How can people really do this?!! I just can't believe the things that are happening this year! It makes me sad







and







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I got our poncho yesterday (finally!), and Harper looks like a KKK Grand Wizard in it! Crossed with a sheep, since it's curly fleece. It's so cute, and so wrong. Will try to take pictures later. The hood does not look hard to make.

She let us sleep in til 8 today. A miracle.

Can't wait to see a pic. Glad the sleep is getting better









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
The flipping tree was on the floor yesterday when I came home!!! The stupid stand broke! suck!! Santa can leave stuff under the christmas bush cuz I not putting it back up!









Sorry for not cheeking in things are ugly here. I have 30+ people comming on christmas eve all are dh's family that I can't stand. Can someone share the flu with me so no one can come?







only kidding its just alot of work.

I called one of them and asked if they could bring a salad,just a salad and I got why do I have to bring food for your the host! Do you belive that. 250 dollars later at the store I didn't have my wallet I ran home and came back to find thay put the stuff back!!!!!!!







I had to do it over. I'm so tired. I was feeding olivia on the soda cans and this *itch says um can ya move I need to get da pepsi. She says oh your one of those people. your lucky I was holding her I wanted to rip off her head and poop down her neck! sorry for the graffic content.

I need a nap olivia has turned into a high needs baby I can't even put her down to pee without her screaming. How do you deal with this,I'm feeling real stressed out my dh works alot because we need him to he makes more moola than me. I feel like I need me time and I'm not a me time type of person.

So any ways have a great holiday stay safe!

Had to laugh at the Christmas bush comment!







But sorry dh's fam is a bunch of @$%!! I can't believe no one would help out! And the lady at the store?! Whats up with people? Hugs









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Quick as I haven't even started on the house and have family coming in 4 hours!!!

I finally got cards! Adorable June babies!

I am home for the next 10 days so not gonna be very good about checking.... Hopefully everyone else will slow down with the holidays as well... I didn't even get on the computer at all yesterday! Shocking...

Hee, Kelly is my twin in MS and Mikey is Jonah's twin... Funny....

Okay, if I don't get back, Merry Christmas or Happy Day or whatever to everyone! Love you guys!

We love ya too!! I've gotten a bunch of cards too and let me say that I think we've got a pretty good looking bunch!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We had an awesome time at my parent's house today.







The girls were all very well behaved, and had so much fun (Sam slept for 3 hours







).

My mom, in true grandmother fashion, went totally overboard.

The girls got this kitchen set minus the pegboard and accessories...they get my old plastic measuring cups and spoons









They also each (including Sam!) got one of these although Sam got this one

Sam also got a chamois crib sheet, which for those of you who don't know, is the softest thing I have ever felt, bar none. We'll wash it tomorrow and put it in her crib. It should keep her very toasty warm!

And my mom got me Runny Babbit! It's the last book of poems that Shel Silverstein wrote, and took him over 20 years to write. I mentioned ONCE 2 years ago that I'd really love to have his whole collection, as I love Shel Silverstein, and mom remembered!









Wow what a haul the kiddos brought in!! That kitchen set is too cute! I LOVE Shel Silverstein!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
This year has flown by.

This is the best christmas ever. because I am finally, FINALLY, _FINALLY_ a mama.







:









: You know how to make me cry, don't you







: LOVE LOVE that Christmas outfit she's wearing in your pics!!! She's just too cute for words!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Yay Korin & Ruby! Love Ruby's xmas outfit. She looks ready to go synchronized swimming in 1908 in that middle shot!

Megan - oy, I'm glad our car ride is ten minutes today. We had howling on the way to the flipping grocery store the other day, and it just shreds every last nerve. But whatever doesn't kill you, right?

Oh, I got a whole bunch of cards yesterday! I got Marlow's, Jonah's, and J.C.'s.

Last night I went out for drinks after bedtime, and I got a call at 10pm: "Uh, she sleep-pooped, and I can't get her back to sleep..." So I got home to find a baby rolling around, totally wired. On the plus side, she nursed and then fell asleep on her own by just flailing around in the bed. Then she did that after her 2am nursing. Pulled off, flailed. I hope this is something new that continues, but since I talked about it, it probably won't! She only got up 2 times last night after we went to bed, which is a huge improvement.

Glad you got the card







and even before Christmas, Im impressed with myself







Love the "sleep pooped" comment!!







That a great one, Im gonna have to use it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
We didn't buy much for da babee either. but you know what. It doesn't matter. Nothing matters. Sigh. I'm all nostalgic and sentimental.







:

I actually had finished shopping for the girls and then all of a sudden it hit me last week, we hadn't bought anything for J.C. Its like I totally forgot that he should have a little under the tree.







: So I bought him some fun little stacking rings, a few teethers. He got so much stuff from my folks and my inlaws. We also asked that no one get anything all loud and light up-y. Glad that they listened!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm awake, and the rest of the family is still sleeping.









I want the kids to wake up!!!!! I told B there was only one thing I wanted, and I see it under the tree (it was a CD...easy to distinguish) but there are three other gifts for me, and he's been hinting at how proud he is of his gift giving prowess, so I wanna know, darnit!

After gifts we'll get some breakfast in the girls and then take them to their mom's house, and then B and Sam and I will head up to my parent's best friends' house for Christmas brunch. Can't wait!

You're so funny!! Did you go and shake the presents before anyone woke up?!







No peeking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Merry Christmas! Bob is out in the garage finishing up the desk he made for Liz who is still out cold- not a am person!

Everyone have a great day and think of all the gifts we have received this year!!

A day late, but hoping that you had a great day too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Merry Christmas everyone! We did the ultimate crazy Christmas Eve and actually made it to two services at church yesterday! 4th Sunday Advent and then Christmas vigil... So crazy....

I had issues finding xmas PJs for the boys too! It was so crazy out there...Finally found something at Old Navy~ C loves his--he spilled water on them while brushing his teeth and actually didn't want to instantly take them off! MY SON!! He usually spills 2 drops and needs a new wardrobe... And J got some in 12-18 months and they aren't even that long on him...







: I am so not used to this big baby thing...

C: Christian has a chachi (note: korean word for penis~we use it instead of penis)
M: Yes, C has a chachi
C: Jonah has a chachi
M: Yes, J has a chachi
C: Daddy has a chachi
M: Yes, D has a chachi
C: Mommy NO chachi







:
M: No Mommy doesn't have a chachi...

Then next day
C: Mommy doesn't have a chachi????
M: No, Mommy doesn't have a chachi
C: Mommy chachi GONE!?!?







:
M: Well, Mommy never had a chachi
C: Mommy NO chachi???!!
M: Mommy no chachi....








He was so devastated by it.









Anywho we are doing our dinner now so Merry Merry Christmas to those celebrating. And to those not, enjoy special time with family and babes.







:

We did Christmas Vigil too, but alas missed 4th Sunday Advent. My moms fam does a huge Christmas Eve thing, so we could only fit in one. It was funny, cuz Fr. Mike welcomed those there for 4th Sunday and those there for Christmas Mass, but that it wasn't a "2 for all"









Did you get those fabulously, decadently, uber soft footie pj's?? The girls and J.C got a pair and they are sooooo soft! Love 'em! But they're run so big! Kya's size 4T looks like it could fit me!

Love the "Chachi" Story







laughup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Sorry to be a downer. Being broke this time of year, and knowing it's not going to measure up in our kids' eyes is tough.







:

HUgs hon







We went a little over budget too. When I mean a little over budget, I mean we actually bought a gift. We have a very tight budget and really no room for extra spending. It does suck!! Im sorry. Loving Family really does make a difference. Being lonely and poor would be worse









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
To all you preemie mamas...I want to share with you this picture:

My 35 week, IUGR, severe jaundice, blood disorder, epileptic, thrice tranfusioned, many resussitations baby at age 5

THought that might show how amazing these sickly babies really are...

She's beautiful!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
He also got this really cute shirt, I'll post a picture on my blog as soon as I can.









That shirt is soooo Awesome!!! Where did they get it? Must have one!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

One outfit I have to figure out how to return. I may list it as FFS on the TP if I can't return it, although I bet no one will want it. It's a pink sleeveless "silky" polyester cami, a pink acrylic cardigan, pink cords with sequins on the flared bottoms







: If they made lower back tattoos for babies, that would go great with this outfit, let's say.

And we had an audiovisual disaster and got no present opening photos. And I tried using the video camera, and it said "new tape" after 20 seconds, so you get a little bit of her grabbing something, and then me swearing. I opted to just watch her open things rather than go hunt for a new tape.

That outfit sounds sooo cool







Lving the back tattoo idea!

We had the same audiovisual problems. First we get to my moms and see that our Camcorder memory is full and we don't have the cable to upload the movies. Then just a few minutes into Christmas Eve morning (I've always done Christmas Eve Morning w/ my mom since my parents were divorced) opening presents, our camera battery poops out and lo and behold we forgot the what? say it with me, CHARGER!! We also forgot our smaller, sometimes working digital camera. So later when my stepdad was going out to get a few things at the store, we wanted him to get us some disposable cameras. When we arrive at my inlaws house that night, I find the camera we thought we left at home, but its chosen not to work. So long story long, dh's dad gives us his old camera (very nice digital, better quality than our sometime working one) and its my fav gift and its wasn't even a christmas gift!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 

And the rum balls...my DH loved them. As did my FIL. They said that you put more rum in it than you charged for the whole thing!! Dh requests that next time there is less rum so he can take them to work







We don't need a bunch of drunk police officers running around....











Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I need more sin sticks too. I should have ordered them so that they'd be here for this weekend. I need SOMETHING to help me survive my sister







Maybe rum.

Booze always works great!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Big sigh. Sarah, I'm right there with you. I don't want to go into details, but this was a very hard Christmas for me. Next year will be better.

hugs hon









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
We are definitely doing a lot of night time right now...







but no signs of weaning...

Candice and Sarah big







to you both. That is generally the story of my life too Sarah, everything just always seems to happen to me.

Just had a visit from some high school friends and yup, we have absolutely nothing in common anymore.







: Oh well, the kids played well together.... Think I need to do a sad post in the circ area... *sigh*

Hugs to you too









Hugs all around







Love ya ladies!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

HI! HEY!!! I got a DDDDC!!!!!!! Who gave it to me???????? I'm so excited!

Forgive any typos...I'm pumping while typing because Mars still hates to nurse









I got cards from Ange and Korin! Such cuties!!!

We went up north to the IL's for Christmas. I was a bit bored and crabby. Lee's mom was the usual passive aggressive and spoke to my DD when she was "angry" with me like, "your mommy sure doesn't help out much", or "your mommy should let you cry it out a little". sigh.

She got a bunch of toys. All plastic, some with scary loud sounds and some she already got from my mom. She got a phone that sounds like the "b" word when you push 6 and sounds like "wh*re" when you push 4...it's delightful.

She also got the snap beads a few of you have mentioned.

We got her one gift. We got it FFS on the TP in like August. It's a hippo that eats blocks that have vegetables in it. She's a bit young so I just have it stored in her room. She never uses her room. it's a big void right now.

We asked the IL's if maybe next year they could stick to one gift for Mars. I saw how horrible my 6 year old niece was about her gifts and I really don't want my kid to be so ummm..bratty. She says things like "that's all I got", and "I didn't ask for this, can we go get what I wanted?". Maybe I am remembering things wrong but isn't 6 old enough to know better?

And isn't 3 old enough to not chew up a bunch of creamed corn and run over and empty your mouth on Aunt Lindsey? I said ew, gross don't do that. and Lee's mom said "he's only 3, you can't expect him to know better". Is she right?

arrgg! and she (my mil) keeps saying how spoiled Mars is. I asked her why she wants to spoil the older kids but be rough with the babies. It makes no sense to me. She wants Mars to lay on the floor crying but kids 1 yr old and over can do whatever they want. Screwy.

Sorry this turned into a rant.

My family's x-mas is this coming Saturday. We only buy for the kids and my mom on my side.

I have to work today and tomorrow. I am thinking about calling in tomorrow to give Lee a day off as a "christmas gift". Being a SAHD, I know he has a harder job than me.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

OH and I'm kind of excited to almost be at 500 posts. so I'll post some photos today to try to reach it.

And I really want to thank whoever gave me the DDDDC....It's making me pretty happy!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
HI
We asked the IL's if maybe next year they could stick to one gift for Mars. I saw how horrible my 6 year old niece was about her gifts and I really don't want my kid to be so ummm..bratty. She says things like "that's all I got", and "I didn't ask for this, can we go get what I wanted?". Maybe I am remembering things wrong but isn't 6 old enough to know better?

And isn't 3 old enough to not chew up a bunch of creamed corn and run over and empty your mouth on Aunt Lindsey? I said ew, gross don't do that. and Lee's mom said "he's only 3, you can't expect him to know better". Is she right?

.


Well, at 6 my kids actually realized they could ask for things they wanted and have a good chance at getting them at Christmas. So it is probably fairly appropriate for them to be dissapointed and say so. I think that was the year my daughter burst into tears over a gift. I sit down with my kids BEFORE presents and remind them how to respond, even if they don't like something. It is a hard thing for them to learn, on one hand we encourage them to express their feelings, on the other we expect them to know when to supress them and be polite. It takes time, but mostly maturity on their part.

As for the three year old, yuck. Totally was looking for attention. Was he getting any attention that day, or was he sort of acting up to get a rise out of people?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
As for the three year old, yuck. Totally was looking for attention. Was he getting any attention that day, or was he sort of acting up to get a rise out of people?

He is always getting attention but I guess maybe he gets a lot of mixed messages. His grandparents are always letting him do anything (he's a boy, so they allow for extra stuff like that and kind of encourage his "boyness"). I just seems like no one ever tells him that maybe some things are not nice for other people. Like he's always stomping on the other kids' toys to try to break them and no one says a thing.

He's a very "rough" kid.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 







:

hmmmmm.... you aren't really admitting to anything. hmmmmmm a mystery.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Well, at 6 my kids actually realized they could ask for things they wanted and have a good chance at getting them at Christmas. So it is probably fairly appropriate for them to be dissapointed and say so. I think that was the year my daughter burst into tears over a gift. I sit down with my kids BEFORE presents and remind them how to respond, even if they don't like something. It is a hard thing for them to learn, on one hand we encourage them to express their feelings, on the other we expect them to know when to supress them and be polite. It takes time, but mostly maturity on their part.


I see your point with that. I don't know why but I have a angry feeling when the kids are like this. But I understand that it's appropriate for her age. Maybe I'm having a residual feeling from my childhood. I know I would have been whacked if I had acted like that. But I would never hit my kids (or anyone else's).

It's weird how I have a totally different feeling about my kid. I can't understand how my parents could have hit us. It breaks my heart to see Marlow sad and to know I did it would crush me.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
hmmmmm.... you aren't really admitting to anything. hmmmmmm a mystery.

It depends on what the definition of "is" is!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Here are photos!

Gift Opener

Papa and the Puppet

A Ribbon in her Hair

Silly Face

With Bumpa

She Looooves Paper!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Here are photos!

Gift Opener

Papa and the Puppet

A Ribbon in her Hair

Silly Face

With Bumpa

She Looooves Paper!

They are all so cute...she is sitting up so well. She loved that puppet!!

Congrats...503!!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

mommy2girlies said:


> We had the same audiovisual problems. First we get to my moms and see that our Camcorder memory is full and we don't have the cable to upload the movies. Then just a few minutes into Christmas Eve morning (I've always done Christmas Eve Morning w/ my mom since my parents were divorced) opening presents, our camera battery poops out and lo and behold we forgot the what? say it with me, CHARGER!! We also forgot our smaller, sometimes working digital camera. So later when my stepdad was going out to get a few things at the store, we wanted him to get us some disposable cameras. When we arrive at my inlaws house that night, I find the camera we thought we left at home, but its chosen not to work. So long story long, dh's dad gives us his old camera (very nice digital, better quality than our sometime working one) and its my fav gift and its wasn't even a christmas gift!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
HI! HEY!!! I got a DDDDC!!!!!!! Who gave it to me???????? I'm so excited!

Forgive any typos...I'm pumping while typing because Mars still hates to nurse









I got cards from Ange and Korin! Such cuties!!!

We went up north to the IL's for Christmas. I was a bit bored and crabby. Lee's mom was the usual passive aggressive and spoke to my DD when she was "angry" with me like, "your mommy sure doesn't help out much", or "your mommy should let you cry it out a little". sigh.

Charming.







:

Quote:

We asked the IL's if maybe next year they could stick to one gift for Mars. I saw how horrible my 6 year old niece was about her gifts and I really don't want my kid to be so ummm..bratty. She says things like "that's all I got", and "I didn't ask for this, can we go get what I wanted?". Maybe I am remembering things wrong but isn't 6 old enough to know better?

And isn't 3 old enough to not chew up a bunch of creamed corn and run over and empty your mouth on Aunt Lindsey? I said ew, gross don't do that. and Lee's mom said "he's only 3, you can't expect him to know better". Is she right?
Last year, Victoria was on the cusp of 6, and it was awful. The ONLY gift that got a remotely positive reaction was cash. Seriously.







Anything else was "i already have this one." Or, the one that got her sent to her room for the rest of Christmas day, was when Sydney opened her Santa present (she'd asked for a Cinderella dress) and was giggling before she got the box the whole way open, because she saw the glittery sleeves, and Victoria said, "*ugh* She already GOT that at D Mommy's house. What's wrong with Santa?" At which point Sydney's whole little face crumbled and she got very, very quiet and gently laid the dress down, thinking Santa didn't love her or something, based solely on what her sister had said. So yeah, this is normal 6 year old behavior, unfortunately. Of course, this year Vic was still 6, so maybe that explains the crappy feelings I was left with?









Oh, and 3...tough call. Our girls have never acted out like normal toddlers, so I don't have much in the way of points of reference, but it sounds like either A)the kid is craving attention, or B)desperately wants someone to just tell him "no." Wishy washy discipline gets old, even for kids.









Quote:

arrgg! and she (my mil) keeps saying how spoiled Mars is. I asked her why she wants to spoil the older kids but be rough with the babies. It makes no sense to me. She wants Mars to lay on the floor crying but kids 1 yr old and over can do whatever they want. Screwy.
Very screwy. Not sure of the logic on that one.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Also, DH and I are having parenting arguments. Some of it is silly, like he suggests I rock P in P's bouncy chair when I prefer to hold him and rock him in my own chair. I tell him we'll do things differently than each other, and he says it doesn't make sense to raise one kid two different ways. ?







:

But there are things that bug me. Last night P was a little fussy before going to sleep, and DH said just leave him on the bed for a few minutes by himself. What?? I told him that was CIO and it was harmful. He said, not if you're in the same room.

He's starting to think P is a little spoiled I believe. I need to nip this in the bud because it is totally unacceptable as far as I'm concerned.

But to be fair, DH is very attentive, and these sorts of comments are rare. I also think we both have complexes. He takes care of P all day and wants to be listened to because he feels he knows what he's doing. I want to be left to be the mother, because I probably feel like less of one since I"m at work all day, and I want to know *something* more than DH.

Ugh. Ok, off to work.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Forgive any typos...I'm pumping while typing because Mars still hates to nurse









We went up north to the IL's for Christmas. I was a bit bored and crabby. Lee's mom was the usual passive aggressive and spoke to my DD when she was "angry" with me like, "your mommy sure doesn't help out much", or "your mommy should let you cry it out a little". sigh.

She got a bunch of toys. All plastic, some with scary loud sounds and some she already got from my mom. She got a phone that sounds like the "b" word when you push 6 and sounds like "wh*re" when you push 4...it's delightful.

She also got the snap beads a few of you have mentioned.
arrgg! and she (my mil) keeps saying how spoiled Mars is. I asked her why she wants to spoil the older kids but be rough with the babies. It makes no sense to me. She wants Mars to lay on the floor crying but kids 1 yr old and over can do whatever they want. Screwy.

Sorry this turned into a rant.

No need to apologize. Rant away. My thoughts...
1. You rock for continuing to pump. You ARE _ONE TOUGH MOTHER_
2. Your MIL is a lunatic. Let the older kids run wild and CIO a baby? bleh. ignore her, you are an amazing mother.
3. the pix are awesome. Marlow is so cute.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Also, DH and I are having parenting arguments. Some of it is silly, like he suggests I rock P in P's bouncy chair when I prefer to hold him and rock him in my own chair. I tell him we'll do things differently than each other, and he says it doesn't make sense to raise one kid two different ways. ?







:

But there are things that bug me. Last night P was a little fussy before going to sleep, and DH said just leave him on the bed for a few minutes by himself. What?? I told him that was CIO and it was harmful. He said, not if you're in the same room.

He's starting to think P is a little spoiled I believe. I need to nip this in the bud because it is totally unacceptable as far as I'm concerned.

But to be fair, DH is very attentive, and these sorts of comments are rare. I also think we both have complexes. He takes care of P all day and wants to be listened to because he feels he knows what he's doing. I want to be left to be the mother, because I probably feel like less of one since I"m at work all day, and I want to know *something* more than DH.

Ugh. Ok, off to work.









As far as fussing... is he fussing to get comfortable, or calling for attention? sometimes Ruby will wake up, while we're downstairs, and I'll listen to the monitor for a bit to see if she needs me or if she just wants to moan a bit and fall back to sleep. it's 50/50. it's more like seeing if she is self soothing, or not.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

You guys are wonderful! Thank you all for boosting my spirits and letting me whine!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
THought that might show how amazing these sickly babies really are...

BEAUTIFUL!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
One outfit I have to figure out how to return. I may list it as FFS on the TP if I can't return it, although I bet no one will want it. It's a pink sleeveless "silky" polyester cami, a pink acrylic cardigan, pink cords with sequins on the flared bottoms







:

Ummmm...wow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Anyway, here is a picture of her in her Christmas dress. I can't believe how big she's gotten. She's definitely crawling everywhere and I've even caught her trying to climb up on her feet. She ends up looking like a triangle.








http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1773...0_b_131730.jpg

This is a picture of her and Caleb sitting under the tree. He had a good Christmas too and is still playing with everything. His favorite was his light saber sword. My dad found one for him too, so he got two. It actually worked out well b/c now he has someone to clash with.
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1773...0_b_203850.jpg

LOVE these 2 shots!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
"Santa" brought Ruby a sweet potato. She gagged and then barfed on herself. Got it on video. Nice. Really nice. I may try avocado when the ones we bought this morning are ripe.. but I dont' think she's ready. She shows all the signs, but still I don't think she's ready.

Aw, poor Ruby....though K didn't like sweet potatoes either, but loves avocados....so who knows?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh, Sarah..my SIL and I hid in the laundry room and ate the rest of the sin sticks.









: You are my kind of ladies!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Big sigh. Sarah, I'm right there with you. I don't want to go into details, but this was a very hard Christmas for me. Next year will be better.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 







BTW- has anyone noticed their nursling not nursing as much this past week or so?

Thank goodness, no.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Luckily, we just found out tonight that B won about $300 in his office league for Fantasy Football, so now we "only" have to pay about $200 out of pocket to get my car fixed.







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Just had a visit from some high school friends and yup, we have absolutely nothing in common anymore.








:









- I'm feeling parenting differences starting now that my IRL friends' babies are all getting older (6 of us had our first babies within about a 2-year time span)...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Forgive any typos...I'm pumping while typing because Mars still hates to nurse



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
We went up north to the IL's for Christmas. I was a bit bored and crabby. Lee's mom was the usual passive aggressive and spoke to my DD when she was "angry" with me like, "your mommy sure doesn't help out much", or "your mommy should let you cry it out a little". sigh.

Lovely.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow'sMom*
We got her one gift. We got it FFS on the TP in like August. It's a hippo that eats blocks that have vegetables in it.

Hey, DS had that when he was starting to walk, and LOVED it - he'd push his stuffed animals all around in it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow'sMom*
We asked the IL's if maybe next year they could stick to one gift for Mars. I saw how horrible my 6 year old niece was about her gifts and I really don't want my kid to be so ummm..bratty. She says things like "that's all I got", and "I didn't ask for this, can we go get what I wanted?". Maybe I am remembering things wrong but isn't 6 old enough to know better?

And isn't 3 old enough to not chew up a bunch of creamed corn and run over and empty your mouth on Aunt Lindsey? I said ew, gross don't do that. and Lee's mom said "he's only 3, you can't expect him to know better". Is she right?

Ooh, these are tough. While I think both can be totally normal and age appropriate, I also think that they are also things that need parental intervention to teach and guide the child as to how their actions and words can affect others.
Lindsey, those pics of Marlow are too cute!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Also, DH and I are having parenting arguments. Some of it is silly, like he suggests I rock P in P's bouncy chair when I prefer to hold him and rock him in my own chair. I tell him we'll do things differently than each other, and he says it doesn't make sense to raise one kid two different ways. ?







:

But there are things that bug me. Last night P was a little fussy before going to sleep, and DH said just leave him on the bed for a few minutes by himself. What?? I told him that was CIO and it was harmful. He said, not if you're in the same room.

He's starting to think P is a little spoiled I believe. I need to nip this in the bud because it is totally unacceptable as far as I'm concerned.

But to be fair, DH is very attentive, and these sorts of comments are rare. I also think we both have complexes. He takes care of P all day and wants to be listened to because he feels he knows what he's doing. I want to be left to be the mother, because I probably feel like less of one since I"m at work all day, and I want to know *something* more than DH.

Ugh. Ok, off to work.

















, mama. This is tough. I think the bouncer vs rocker isn't part of "raising" your child, just doing things differently, like I'm sure you don't both brush your teeth the exact same way, you're going to soothe him different ways, so maybe you could approach DH that way, that it's the same philosophy (soothing), different technique type of thing. The CIO issue I would definitely put my foot down on, no way, no how would that happen...there's a difference between needing to take a few minutes to pee, or to regain your composure if you're burnt out, and leaving a baby to cry to "teach" them something....but I'm preaching to the choir, I know. I know there's a difference between fussing and crying, but you can easily tell when one is ramping up, and one is ramping down. As far as spoiling, it's literally impossible to spoil a baby. As to nipping it in the bud, if I may be so presumptuous, if your DH would read a book he might like Anthony Wolf's "The Secret to Parenting" (I know, cheesy title) - it's a great read for more authoritative parents into how and why gentle discipline works, and gives easy to remember anectdotes to how to handle various situations. I'd also maybe suggest getting him some developmental information so he knows what is appropriate and what's not at various stages in early childhood (Bates and Ames put out a decent "Your X-year-old" series, and the website Zero to Three is also good)- though I do think it's a 2-fold issue; knowing what is appropriate behavior (since too-high expectations can lead to lots of struggles), and knowing how to redirect behaviors when they're _developmentally_ appropriate, but not socially appropriate (i.e., the creamed corn issue Lindsey brought up above). OK, I'll step down off my soapbox now. Gentle discipline is my HUGE soapbox issue, as I believe it's the single most important issue in childrearing past babyhood.....







:

In other news, my kaitylady woke up at 6am, and then slept only 18 minutes between then and 12:30pm














Poor girl, those upper teeth must be really bugging her. Let's hope she's down for a couple hours now.

Will try to get some pics posted today of our holidays. Take care, everyone!! Big hugs all around, we seem to be having a pretty stressful last couple weeks of 2006, as a group


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I dont think you're whining because you're one tough mother










As far as the bratty kids- I dont understand how its ok for boys to be boys but if an infant is crying, we need to let them scream their hearts out. Its not just your MIL but plenty of people so dont feel like your whining.

I do remember as a child getting out of sorts after too much holiday which is what it sounds like for the 6 yr old and 3 yr old. Heck I am out of sorts with this holiday and I am 35!
When you think of it, if they are visiting relatives, times it times 50 but they are off their schedule, people are around them that are not normally around that much, there is lots of food they usually dont eat or dont want, sweets, present overload and expectations from the givers. Its a lot! This is why I insist that my parents give their gifts over a few days time- rather weeks but never happens.

So now that we have done the ILs in, who here likes their ILs more than their parents?? My parents have officailly drove me crazy this entire year and I now would choose to be with the ILs over them.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So now that we have done the ILs in, who here likes their ILs more than their parents?? My parents have officailly drove me crazy this entire year and I now would choose to be with the ILs over them.









I love my parents and my inlaws, though they are vastly different couples...and dislike them all for other reasons, too!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I get along with my parents better than I do my inlaws. At least now I do. I used to think my MIL was the greatest thing since sliced bread until B and I got married and she turned mean. Very two-faced, talks about me behind my back, etc. Just not a very nice person.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

OK, some pictures of DD and DS (cause they're both super cute, as far as I'm concerned







:







)

Santa shot DD looks to me to be thinking: "OK, who the !&^@ is this guy holding me, and mom, why are you standing way over there?"

DD's "fancy" picture

DS rolling cookies

DS sprinkling cookies

DD hanging out while DS sprinkles cookies

DD her first Christmas Morning

I swear we didn't pose this! Hat malfunction

DS opening stocking stuffers - He had NO interest in opening his regular presents, but was SO excited to open stocking stuffers
















Let's see some more pictures from everyone else!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

*le sigh* my fil isnt so bad but thsn again he lives about 9 hours away. even if he was closer he wouldnt be as bad as my MIL, who always talks crap about her ex (fil). My Mil has MS, among her other laundry list of deseases. She is a chain smoker and drinker and an all around cantankerious woman. I could feel sorry for her about the MS if she wouldnt use it as a crutch to get pain pills and pitty. She discust me on so many levels. The lies the deceite the absolute disreguard for anyone else but her. She goes to church, to a pretty ridiged church, and follows none of the 'rules' and bad mouths everyone there because they dont cater to her. she is rude, has no manners, is obnoxiouslly loud. she opitimises white trash, compleate with her dog she makes out with and buys steak for the complaines she has no money, fo whict she comes to us to solve. her house is always a wreck, smells like a rotten ashtray and covered in dog hair. She will spill on the floor wait a week than tell us so we can come clean it up. I cant stand it. I feel so bad for dh because honestlly my mom is really cool and she is my bestfriend. She has had her times and is currently a recovering addict, and I have lived in a speed freaks house for several years and so I am use to the crazyness, but I am an adult now and I dont have to put up with it.

Mil always wants us to bring ds over and I find excuses not to, dh dosent force the issue he dosen want ds over there eather. But there are times when he has to be around his g-ma and well he's okay if she keeps her distance but will freak out if she tries to hold him or pokes at him too much. Its really sad when a woman who has contracted MS in her early 20's (is still alive at almost 50), beat cancer twice, and excaped abusive relationships chooses to let cigeretts and booze killer her. Crap just this year she has been diganosed with both congestive heart failure and Chrons Desease and probably wouldn have it if she would take care of herself. But the irony of it all is she will live for a very long time and try to drag us all down with her.

Okay sorry you asked the question....its a bit of a sore spot with me if you couldnt tell, that money grubbing, dirty frekasnaka *grumble grumble* &*%$#


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OK, some pictures of DD and DS (cause they're both super cute, as far as I'm concerned







:







)

Santa shot DD looks to me to be thinking: "OK, who the !&^@ is this guy holding me, and mom, why are you standing way over there?"

DD's "fancy" picture

DS rolling cookies

DS sprinkling cookies

DD hanging out while DS sprinkles cookies

DD her first Christmas Morning

I swear we didn't pose this! Hat malfunction

DS opening stocking stuffers - He had NO interest in opening his regular presents, but was SO excited to open stocking stuffers
















Let's see some more pictures from everyone else!


Your kids are too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
*le sigh* my fil isnt so bad but thsn again he lives about 9 hours away. even if he was closer he wouldnt be as bad as my MIL, who always talks crap about her ex (fil). My Mil has MS, among her other laundry list of deseases. She is a chain smoker and drinker and an all around cantankerious woman. I could feel sorry for her about the MS if she wouldnt use it as a crutch to get pain pills and pitty. She discust me on so many levels. The lies the deceite the absolute disreguard for anyone else but her. She goes to church, to a pretty ridiged church, and follows none of the 'rules' and bad mouths everyone there because they dont cater to her. she is rude, has no manners, is obnoxiouslly loud. she opitimises white trash, compleate with her dog she makes out with and buys steak for the complaines she has no money, fo whict she comes to us to solve. her house is always a wreck, smells like a rotten ashtray and covered in dog hair. She will spill on the floor wait a week than tell us so we can come clean it up. I cant stand it. I feel so bad for dh because honestlly my mom is really cool and she is my bestfriend. She has had her times and is currently a recovering addict, and I have lived in a speed freaks house for several years and so I am use to the crazyness, but I am an adult now and I dont have to put up with it.

Mil always wants us to bring ds over and I find excuses not to, dh dosent force the issue he dosen want ds over there eather. But there are times when he has to be around his g-ma and well he's okay if she keeps her distance but will freak out if she tries to hold him or pokes at him too much. Its really sad when a woman who has contracted MS in her early 20's (is still alive at almost 50), beat cancer twice, and excaped abusive relationships chooses to let cigeretts and booze killer her. Crap just this year she has been diganosed with both congestive heart failure and Chrons Desease and probably wouldn have it if she would take care of herself. But the irony of it all is she will live for a very long time and try to drag us all down with her.

Okay sorry you asked the question....its a bit of a sore spot with me if you couldnt tell, that money grubbing, dirty frekasnaka *grumble grumble* &*%$#









That sounds awful!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
They are all so cute...she is sitting up so well. She loved that puppet!!

Congrats...503!!

Thank you!!!!

As of this weekend she can get on her hands and knees but she does this strange little hope thing that lands her on her belly and makes her cry.
We think crawling will happen in the next few weeks.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Ooh those pics from Marlows Mom are so cute..what a hunkachunka! I am so jelious I want a rolly polly baby, mine is so skinny. I posted new pics on our blog...didnt get much for xmas shots, we had a really small xmas and videoed it mostly. Woohoo my mom sent some $$ for B so we get to go shopping for him this weekend. Going to buy a mattress for the crib that is side cared to the bed (some bunjies to secure it too) see if I cant find a plain bumper set, some baby legs, bamboo dipes (we are adding some of our own money to this) and I want a bundle me carseat snuggler which is like 50$ but it comes in toddler and here in AK its worth it when it drops to -40 and keeps going. I forwent the auto start for my camera so I just have to be prepared and warm the car up real good before hand but the bundleme will be nice cause it comes out of the carseat and can go where its warm and then back to the cold seat againa and still keep babe warm. anyways gotta get goin on my day since its almost noon. hee hee


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
We love ya too!! I've gotten a bunch of cards too and let me say that I think we've got a pretty good looking bunch!!

Just got yours - I LOVE that pic of all of you!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Your kids are too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why, thank you!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I posted new pics on our blog...

LOVE the "fiber" shots


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, now I totally see that these kids were just acting normal. I just don't know what to do about my own negative feelings about their behavior.

I know it's bad but I honestly don't "like" one of the kids. I feel terrible about it but I don't know how to change. I'm not outwardly negative or "mean" to this kid either but I don't play with them either...but I don't really "play" with any of them. I'm kind of awkward with this whole gang of kids.

I was the youngest until I was 19 years old and moved out and I had very little interaction with younger kids so when I married into this family I gained a bunch of nieces and nephews that I was uncomfortable with and I've never been able to put it past me with the kids that were there back then (the kids born afterwards have bonded with me).

I think I need to figure out how to start fresh with these kids.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ok, now I totally see that these kids were just acting normal. I just don't know what to do about my own negative feelings about their behavior.

I know it's bad but I honestly don't "like" one of the kids. I feel terrible about it but I don't know how to change. I'm not outwardly negative or "mean" to this kid either but I don't play with them either...but I don't really "play" with any of them. I'm kind of awkward with this whole gang of kids.

I was the youngest until I was 19 years old and moved out and I had very little interaction with younger kids so when I married into this family I gained a bunch of nieces and nephews that I was uncomfortable with and I've never been able to put it past me with the kids that were there back then (the kids born afterwards have bonded with me).

I think I need to figure out how to start fresh with these kids.

I totally understand. It's HARD. Don't worry, no one can be expected to like everyone all the time, sweetie.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Ooh those pics from Marlows Mom are so cute..what a hunkachunka! I am so jelious I want a rolly polly baby, mine is so skinny.

Thank you! She is HUGE! She is now 29 inches long and still 20lbs (doing the bathroom scale thing). She is in 12-18 month clothes already. Definitely doesn't look like a baby born early! BUt I guess at 6 lbs she wasn't a small preemie in the first place!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I totally understand. It's HARD. Don't worry, no one can be expected to like everyone all the time, sweetie.

I know but they're just little kids and when they run up to me with their sticky-goobery hands I just want to run away but when Marlow is all sticky and stinky I want to run to her. I wish I could just get over myself sometimes.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ok, now I totally see that these kids were just acting normal. I just don't know what to do about my own negative feelings about their behavior.

I know it's bad but I honestly don't "like" one of the kids. I feel terrible about it but I don't know how to change. I'm not outwardly negative or "mean" to this kid either but I don't play with them either...but I don't really "play" with any of them. I'm kind of awkward with this whole gang of kids.

I was the youngest until I was 19 years old and moved out and I had very little interaction with younger kids so when I married into this family I gained a bunch of nieces and nephews that I was uncomfortable with and I've never been able to put it past me with the kids that were there back then (the kids born afterwards have bonded with me).

I think I need to figure out how to start fresh with these kids.

I think you are just not used to kids! My younger sister is like that and my soon to be ex SIL is like that. She had no clue how to relate to DH's 10 nieces and nephews at the time. She never showed interest in any of them and I think when her sister had some kids, she finally showed interest- of course they were HER nephews! I have always loved kids but my sister was the baby of the family so she had trouble relating to little kids. Her dh Ron, my bil OTH, is the oldest in his family and goes crazy for all 5 of my parents grandchildren. On Xmas eve he was holding a sleeping MAggie in his arms and his parents came in to the party (my brother invites all extended family too) and his mom almost cried and said "Oh Ronny! You need to have a baby!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Just because I have a baby doesn't mean I like all kids. Hehehe! There's a few I can think of who are positively demons. Generally I find I don't get along with their parents either, go figure. Luckily most of the ones in the immediate family aren't so bad. The 2.5-y-o has certainly never spit food on me.

I guess I get along better with my in-laws. My own parents are seriously crazy. Like can't get into it, therapists sit on the edge of their chairs with interest when I tell the stories, crazy. When I switch therapists, I basically have a PowerPoint on my parents that we have to go through so things have context. My in-laws are so incredibly...normal? Average on the tacky side? They've driven me nuts here and there. Planning our wedding was not fun. But they are genuinely nice and try really hard. And since they are ten minutes away, we see them more. Not that often, but definitely more than we see my family.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We see my inlaws more because they are 4 blocks away. Mine are in FL half the year.

This has been a crazy year w my parents and I am thinking of cutting them out of our life until they clean up their act- that is how bad it is.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

O.M.Freeking.G. Guess what showed up on my porch this afternoon? *YES.* My Amazon Box.

BUT....BUT....BUT.....

Instead of being from the US Postal Service, which is how it was originally shipped and supposedly confirmed and delivered, the box was completely destroyed on one end, taped back up, a tiny duplicate receipt (that is on thermal paper, like from an old fax machine) enclosed in it, and had a FedEx label on top of the USPS label.

I cannot wait to call FedEx tomorrow and find out what the h-e-doubles went on with this package. Find out where this thing originated from. And call the police to let them know I got the package, albeit from the wrong delivery service.

So many bizarre scenarios are running through my mind right now about how this could have gone down....each of them more bizarre than the next!

Good news is, all the kiddies will get their presents, even if they are a week late.

So, here's a fun question: What do YOU think happened to my package that finally made its way to me?

I think it got dumped after whoever stole it realized it was just childrens' books, someone else found it and decided to take pity on me (since it was obviously presents, as I ordered 4 copies of one book and 2 copies of another) and sent it to me, since all they had was the address on the box and our phone number is unlisted...though that doesn't answer the question as to why it was a duplicate receipt and not the original.....(note to self, check credit card transactions after I sign off MDC).

So anyway, there you have it. How unreal. Gotta go email my girlfriends....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Amy & Helen, and whoever else has family craziness


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
O.M.Freeking.G. Guess what showed up on my porch this afternoon? *YES.* My Amazon Box.

BUT....BUT....BUT.....

Instead of being from the US Postal Service, which is how it was originally shipped and supposedly confirmed and delivered, the box was completely destroyed on one end, taped back up, a tiny duplicate receipt (that is on thermal paper, like from an old fax machine) enclosed in it, and had a FedEx label on top of the USPS label.

I cannot wait to call FedEx tomorrow and find out what the h-e-doubles went on with this package. Find out where this thing originated from. And call the police to let them know I got the package, albeit from the wrong delivery service.

So many bizarre scenarios are running through my mind right now about how this could have gone down....each of them more bizarre than the next!

Good news is, all the kiddies will get their presents, even if they are a week late.

So, here's a fun question: What do YOU think happened to my package that finally made its way to me?

I think it got dumped after whoever stole it realized it was just childrens' books, someone else found it and decided to take pity on me (since it was obviously presents, as I ordered 4 copies of one book and 2 copies of another) and sent it to me, since all they had was the address on the box and our phone number is unlisted...though that doesn't answer the question as to why it was a duplicate receipt and not the original.....(note to self, check credit card transactions after I sign off MDC).

So anyway, there you have it. How unreal. Gotta go email my girlfriends....

I think ummm.. the thief was maybe a teenager. His/her mom found the package and sent it to you.

OR

Someone's dog stole your package (that's why one end of the box is busted) and wrapped it up for his people. When they opened it on Christmas they thanked him and secretly sent it back to you so as not to hurt his feelings...I mean he's just a dog, he doesn't know any better.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Someone's dog stole your package (that's why one end of the box is busted) and wrapped it up for his people. When they opened it on Christmas they thanked him and secretly sent it back to you so as not to hurt his feelings...I mean he's just a dog, he doesn't know any better.









:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Heather, I'm so glad you got your package.

Lindsey, I'm diggin that explanation.

Helen - I need me some therapy. My mother has run me through the ringer. Bipolar alcoholics who didn't seek treatment until you were 16 will do that to ya.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

OH WAIT! I know what happened.

USPS delivered it to the wrong house. Instead of just getting it to you, the people who got it by mistake sent it back to Amazon. Amazon freaked out....they knew they needed to get it to you ASAP so they sent it FedEx which is faster than USPS (my Mil is a USPS mail lady...she's slow).


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
It depends on what the definition of "is" is!

WAIT AGAIN!

I missed this post. hmmm..... what is "is"?

I'm getting more and more confused.

me thinks you are tricksy.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
(my Mil is a USPS mail lady...she's slow).


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone else stopped doing a normal part of their everyday appearance (besides sleeping in) now that they have a baby?

What I mean is, I have stopped plucking my eyebrows. I just don't have the time to spend on it. Well, I do if I want to not play online.

So now I have my full blown bushy brows. My mom is half Mexican and my dad is a Greek so they are Bert and Ernie.

I am liking them but also a little self conscious about them too.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Has anyone else stopped doing a normal part of their everyday appearance (besides sleeping in) now that they have a baby?

What I mean is, I have stopped plucking my eyebrows. I just don't have the time to spend on it. Well, I do if I want to not play online.

So now I have my full blown bushy brows. My mom is half Mexican and my dad is a Greek so they are Bert and Ernie.

I am liking them but also a little self conscious about them too.

Sorry, I'm no help. I've never plucked my eyebrows. My friends hate me for that.









Um, I don't put makeup on most days (I used to at least do concealer and mascara so I don't look dead) and I don't shave more than once a week, but that has more to do with not being able to bend at the waist anymore.









Oh, and you're all gonna hate me, but I sleep later now than I did before Samantha came home. She lets me sleep 'til 8am. I used to get up at 5:30 or 6 to get ready for work, or during the NICU days, to pump and shower before going to the hospital. My Bubbadoo wants me to sleep so that I'm not a grumpalux.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sorry, I'm no help. I've never plucked my eyebrows. My friends hate me for that.









Um, I don't put makeup on most days (I used to at least do concealer and mascara so I don't look dead) and I don't shave more than once a week, but that has more to do with not being able to bend at the waist anymore.









Oh, and you're all gonna hate me, but I sleep later now than I did before Samantha came home. She lets me sleep 'til 8am. I used to get up at 5:30 or 6 to get ready for work, or during the NICU days, to pump and shower before going to the hospital. My Bubbadoo wants me to sleep so that I'm not a grumpalux.









grrrrrr! I am so ANGRY!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
grrrrrr! I am so ANGRY!

I love you too.














:

Is it as entertaining to you as it is to me that we have our own private thread tonight?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I love you too.














:

Is it as entertaining to you as it is to me that we have our own private thread tonight?









I am puzzled by it. Is it that no one wants to break into it? I hope not.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

OR maybe everyone got so annoyed at my chatter from earlier that they ran away.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

What's a grumpalux?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Sarah! When did you change your photos? They are too cute and funny. What kind of carrier is Sam in?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Sarah! When did you change your photos? They are too cute and funny. What kind of carrier is Sam in?

I changed 'em yesterday.









That's the no sew wrap I made. I love that thing, and carry her around in it everywhere.

A grumpalux is the height of grumpiness, or what happens when mamas are not adequately rested.









And I don't think they all ran away, I just think they all have lives.









And now my dear I am going to bed. I'm exhausted. Night night.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Breaking in on the private thread! Mwa ha ha ha haaaa...

Helen, I just had to tell you that you were along for my shopping trip today, in a spiritual sense at least. My mom, sister and I were at Nordstrom with the babies, and when a "3 months going on 19" outfit was found, I told them about Harper's lovely pink ensemble. For the rest of our Nordies time, every time my mom or sister picked a particularly "juicy" outfit off the rack, I'd just say "All it needs is a lower back tattoo!"

It was fun. Wish you'd been there ;-)

And with regards to liking one's own child and not necessarily any others... well, partly that's just genetics. That's how I am. Evolution wants us to fight for our own offspring. It's the reason I consider myself a "Miranda" in the whole "What S&tC character are YOU?" game.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sorry to bother you two nicu buddies! But I think the thief who took the amazon box realized that 4 kiddie books wasnt going to buy even a dime bag and sent it back!

As far as my parents- They are now retired over 2 years. Both turned 60 this year. Since my Dad was an executive he could afford to retire at 57 w money. So they are down in FL half the year and in the Chicago area the rest. But, my mom is sooo hating FL. She misses the grandchildren, us etc. She is also having a speech problem that developed about 2 1/2 years ago. So at first she had trouble with thing on the tip of her tongue, now its full blown you can hardly talk to her or speak on the phone. Also she is got little or no attention span. I sometimes feel like when I talk to her its like talking to my 4 yr old. When Maggie was born, she was a total disaster. She was a drama queen, undid things in my house, almost got in a car accident with Liz and I in the car, it goes on and on. I had to take her out of the nicu a few times and tell her to not talk.

This past week, she told everyone I wasnt attending my brothers Xmas eve party but asked my DAILY if I was going. Then said I said we were going to my parents house for Xmas dinner. We all get together on the eve so we all can go to the other families homes the next day. I have gone to my ILs home for almost 15 years. My dad finally called and asked us on Dec 23rd when we were coming and Bob was like Huh?? She never even asked me!! So this is all getting my Dad nutzo and hot under the collar to boot. So he is frustrated beyond belief plus he has been aggrivated permanetly for about 2 years now. I think he lost his power or something and is lost. So they came into town on Thursday and we have seen them w exception on xmas eve, maybe 20 minutes.

So this is so crazy. My mom is doing nothing about her situation and its getting so out of hand. She embarresed me in front of my ILs and Bob's family at Maggie's baptism. I cannot let her see my friends because they are all like- whats up w your Mom?? I literally do not know her anymore. My sister feels the same way. So I dont know if its dementia and they are lying to us or if its something else. But they are doing nothing about it. I am terrified she will have an accident and kill herself and some innocent bystander.
So I am at my wits end. I have talked rationally, went w her to the Dr 2 years ago, pleaded, argued, yelled, talked, you name it. But I cannot stand by and watch her damage herself. I am thinking of telling her that she is no longer welcome in our life until she gets checked out.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

sorry I missed the private thread day.







I was playing at a friends house and then just took a long bath while Ryan and Ruby ran some errands. Ah. the luxury life i lead.

Hmmm things I don't do anymore.. Shave often, pluck ANYTHING, wear make up (I think i have worn it 2x a year for the past 10 years), watch tv... most anything and everything









I like my parents and my MIL. I haven't seen or spoken to my FIL in almost 2 years, but somehow he found out about Ruby and sent a card. Oh. thanks. He spent Ry's child support money living in Fiji, so he can eat my ...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

when i was a first time mom, i didn't like older kids - found them all obnoxious. now i have a 7yo, 5yo, 4yo and i realize how uptight i was...not that i'm saying you're uptight lindsay, just saying i can relate. and sometimes people really don't do right by their kids (let them be animals, rude, etc.) and then i hate being around the whole family dynamic...it gets cyclical then...

helen - how sick am i that i wanna watch the parental psycho power point show? me thinks i come from your IL stock...inhumanly average and "normal" ...sigh...how typical!

heather - glad you got the box! i'm going with the dog story. that's the funniest









selesai (why can't i think of your name!?!?!) sometimes being the sahp you can get kind of "know-it-all-y" (LOL) so that might be some of dh's problem. i think all you have to say to him is - "I miss so much of him while I'm at work, I just want to love him up whenever I can!" that should shut him up









off to bed, can't remember if i posted or just read, but if i didn't say so already...

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Has anyone else stopped doing a normal part of their everyday appearance (besides sleeping in) now that they have a baby?

I have been on a steady decline of personal primping since I was about 6 months pregnant with DS







:







I used to have my pits and legs waxed, my eyebrows threaded, and do my hair and makeup most of the time when I went out. Now? I shave when I sart to feel uncomfortable, I have eyebrows down to my eyelashes, and I can't remember the last time I wore makeup (sounds purty, huh?







:







). Between working, doing my part of the househodl stuff, and taking care of these two, I consider a 3-minute shower every other day an accomplishment...and even when I do get time to myself, I have other stuff I'd rather do anyway! I know in about another 2 years, it will all come back together - just have my priorities shifted right now. And that's fine with me. I don't feel like I've lost anything, I just feel like this is the place I need and want to be right now, focusing on them instead of me. I'll have plenty of me time in a couple years...but yeah, DH must REEEEEEEEEEEALLY love me to look at me every day.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I am thinking of telling her that she is no longer welcome in our life until she gets checked out.









Oh Amy,









We leave for Pittsburgh tomorrow, and I have to get my pack list finalized and start pulling stuff. I'm excited to see my family, and hope the kids travel well...we're traveling at night so hopefully they'll both sleep the whole trip (6-1/2 hours or so) and won't even know what hit them!

We're also emptying out and defrosting the fridge, we've been having a leak under it, and DH traced it back to the dispenser holding tank in the back of the fridge side, the holding tank is completely frozen up and the line out split, and it's been slowly leaking water onto the floor. Lovely. Sooooo, we're gonna let it thaw it out while we're away and figure out what parts to order from the manufacturer. MAN, do I love the fact that he's handy. He can fix just about anything. I find that INCREDIBLY sexy.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Korin and Amy -







for dealing with the crappy parent/IL situation. Korin, your FIL sounds like a peach.







:

Heather, I WISH B was handy. Like at all.







He's cute and everything, but I've pulled out the "household repairs the Rosie the Riveter way" book my sis got me a few years ago more times than I can count. If something is broken, B always says, "well, let me take a look at it." And then I inevitably end up fixing it. He tries, sweetheart that he is, but it just doesn't work.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

True appearance confessions:
I haven't had a pedicure since September. The polish is still partially on from then. Ahem. I just cut my nails off anyway so as not to stab a baby.

I try to keep some kind of routine though. After my shower, I do skin care and do my brows (following the Allure-magazine approved ingenious method), and dry my hair. Floss. I don't shave anything anymore. What's the point? I threw out all my makeup in August when I realized it was expired anyway. So no makeup anymore, although I'd like to get some.

I get a haircut more like every 8 weeks, and I am a monster by the time the next appointment rolls around. My stylist always yells at me for not coming in for a bang trim and neck cleanup in between appointments.

Why, it's screeching time!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
WAIT AGAIN!

I missed this post. hmmm..... what is "is"?

I'm getting more and more confused.

me thinks you are tricksy.

That was my best Bill Clinton defense. Yes, I'm just being oblique on purpose. Am a jerk! Muahahahaha.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
and do my brows (following the Allure-magazine approved ingenious method

What is this method?

I find you ideas intriguing, and wish to subscribe to your newsletter...
[obscure Simpsons reference, anyone? I know it's used as a flamekiller online sometimes, but I mean it seriously!]


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone!! We are having a wonderful Christmas (remember, it is 12 days, lasting until Candlemas, not just one day!!) despite the flood....anyway I just caught up since I hadn't been around in a few days, and will be back later to respond & post pics! Thanks again for all the cards, they are all beautiful! Korin, yours was so sweet. And all the June babes (+ one July babe of course, Kelly!) are just adorable!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm so glad you've been able to have a wonderful Christmas season despite the setback!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Did you get those fabulously, decadently, uber soft footie pj's?? The girls and J.C got a pair and they are sooooo soft! Love 'em! But they're run so big! Kya's size 4T looks like it could fit me!

We actually did Old Navy. I would find the links but don't know how you folks do that with the kiddos trying to kill themselves. But C got penguins and J got snowman. But J did get some very warm and cozy ones from his grandma... We go to celebrate xmas with the in-laws tomorrow!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
For the rest of our Nordies time, every time my mom or sister picked a particularly "juicy" outfit off the rack, I'd just say "All it needs is a lower back tattoo!"

We call such tattoos "the tramp stamp" 'round these parts! I saw a onesie the other day that said something like "Don't worry, my boyfriend's out of town." Augh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
helen - how sick am i that i wanna watch the parental psycho power point show? me thinks i come from your IL stock...inhumanly average and "normal" ...sigh...how typical!

ha! There is nothing wrong with normal! I should really make a PowerPoint. That would be funny. My parents are misguided quirky coots at best and actually abusive in other instances. Highlights include being raised in isolation in rural VA as a result of a confused "back to the land" attempt, homeschooled with no social contact or activities, hitting and yelling as teaching tools, and being told the world was going to end soon. My sister summed up their child-rearing philosophy better than I could here (middlin' swearing in that link). Eventually I wore them down and moved away, the end. These days they wile away the hours with quack internet remedies meant to prolong life. They hoard 20 year old cans of cigarettes to use as currency after "the crash." Lots of conspiracy theories, that type of thing. Oh, and nothing from my childhood is actually true, even though both my sister and I remember specifics. It's a tid bit frustrating at times, and we have the dilemma of how much access to allow with Harper. So Amy, I feel for your situation with your mother entirely. Boundaries are rough, especially with people who refuse to accept there is a problem or to get help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
What is this method?

I find you ideas intriguing, and wish to subscribe to your newsletter...
[obscure Simpsons reference, anyone? I know it's used as a flamekiller online sometimes, but I mean it seriously!]

Haha! Oh man, this needs a visual aid. You find the end points and the natural arch using a pencil - line a pencil up vertically with the side of your nose. Where it hits the inner corner is where the brow should start. Tilt it from the axis of your nose to align with the outer corner of your eye. Where the pencil touches on the brow is where it should end. Then move it so the pencil appears to cover the pupil of your eye when looking straight ahead. this is the natural arch's peak. Then the trick is actually minimal plucking for shape, and more trimming with scissors. So no overplucked brows. And I should say you only do the pencil measurement once, after that it's basically maintenance. I do not stand in front of my medicine cabinet with a pencil every morning.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Here are photos!

Gift Opener

Papa and the Puppet

A Ribbon in her Hair

Silly Face

With Bumpa

She Looooves Paper!

Cute pics! J has that onsie~the beige with the light blue trim. Old Navy! And my mom got C that baby Tad when he was a babe. Ours was defective. Croaked it's last croak within a few days of being opened.... Poor thing...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
She got a bunch of toys. All plastic, some with scary loud sounds and some she already got from my mom. She got a phone that sounds like the "b" word when you push 6 and sounds like "wh*re" when you push 4...it's delightful.

We asked the IL's if maybe next year they could stick to one gift for Mars. I saw how horrible my 6 year old niece was about her gifts and I really don't want my kid to be so ummm..bratty. She says things like "that's all I got", and "I didn't ask for this, can we go get what I wanted?". Maybe I am remembering things wrong but isn't 6 old enough to know better?

And isn't 3 old enough to not chew up a bunch of creamed corn and run over and empty your mouth on Aunt Lindsey? I said ew, gross don't do that. and Lee's mom said "he's only 3, you can't expect him to know better". Is she right?










Great phone...

I worry about the same thing with C getting spoiled. Let's hokpe we find the happy medium...

And yes you can begin teaching such things at 3....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OK, some pictures of DD and DS (cause they're both super cute, as far as I'm concerned







:







)

Santa shot DD looks to me to be thinking: "OK, who the !&^@ is this guy holding me, and mom, why are you standing way over there?"

DD's "fancy" picture

DS rolling cookies

DS sprinkling cookies

DD hanging out while DS sprinkles cookies

DD her first Christmas Morning

I swear we didn't pose this! Hat malfunction

DS opening stocking stuffers - He had NO interest in opening his regular presents, but was SO excited to open stocking stuffers
















Let's see some more pictures from everyone else!


too cute. i think we have the same eating chair.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ok, now I totally see that these kids were just acting normal. I just don't know what to do about my own negative feelings about their behavior.

here's the thing, yes it is normal for the age but yes it is time for a parent to start teaching them proper responses for given situations. c does the spit things out in his father's hand thing because dh is okay with it, but he is also being taught to get a napkin and if it were someone else's kid spitting regurgitated food on me, i would think yuck and try to redirect them to use a napkin. so age appropriate yes, but old enough to start learning, yes as well.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I do not stand in front of my medicine cabinet with a pencil every morning.

I prefer to visualize you with the pencil...much more smile-inducing.









I think even I could do that.....once I manage to carve out 5 minutes a day for it. Thanks!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
too cute. i think we have the same eating chair.









Thanks! Yep, Burlington Baby Depot, $35....she'll be able to use it until she sits at a regular chair. Can't beat it.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I changed 'em yesterday.









That's the no sew wrap I made. I love that thing, and carry her around in it everywhere.

A grumpalux is the height of grumpiness, or what happens when mamas are not adequately rested.










And I don't think they all ran away, I just think they all have lives.









And now my dear I am going to bed. I'm exhausted. Night night.









Gotta try and look at those pics.. If j's nap holds. course, got babe in arms right now... sheesh, didn't get to the computer at all yesterday. j did not sleep for more than 20 minutes and then dh was running around trying to get stuff done with the car (replace flat tires, get patch on another, smog check that the car keeps failing...)

friends were supposed to come by today but decided i live too far and it would be better if i came down to them by myself with my 2 kids in the car though i commute 5 days a week down normally and i am the one who always comes down to them and i have lived in this house for 4 years and this is only the second time this friend has been in it. not bitter though. kind of glad to have a day to myself. just irritated by the rational...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ladies, i've been toasted so many times, I'm roasted.
and...

.
.
.
I have a lower back tattoo







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

real quick while i still have a nap going on...

um, my mother drives me nuts. it's a love/hate relationship. i love her to death and constantly wonder why she has so much trouble relating to me. we have good moments and many bad. and i end up giving and giving and then wondering why i am getting nothing in return and then feel guilty because she is my mother and she gave up a lot to have a raise us. my father passed away while I was pregnant with c. and he drove me even crazier and i miss him so dang much it hurts.

in-laws... they are both usually great actually. i just have to make sure i stay vocal and let them know exactly what i want and can't assume they are just going to know. but the pg rating on movies really means the kids have to screen them to make sure it is acceptable for them to watch and being so nice all the time can drive you batty... if that makes any sense....

primping... i never wore make up before and thankfully locking my hair means it takes a lot less time. i get generally about 5 minutes in the shower and if i am lucky i MIGHT shave something on the weekends. um, or every other weekend... or once a month... have to ensure i put lotion on or i look like the snake skinned woman and that ends my primping....as bath routine is at night (can't wait to go back to my lovely morning showers....) morning requires brushing teeth, washing face. fluffing hair and throwing on clothes quickly...

J...has mastered his crawl and is now pulling himself up on everything and then falling over and screaming. *sigh*. but he has that look of trimph before he falls over...

C... when in pants potty training still sucks. will not tell me at all if he has to go. so we are having some naked time and i have resorted to bribes for when he goes by himself. we are at about 99% accuracy without pants and i don't have to tell him when to go more than once or twice. hoping to reintroduce pants tomorrow...







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I've got a lower back tattoo too...







It's a nice one though. It doesn't say JUICY.

Helen, your childhood sounds a bit like my high school years spent at a Fundamental Baptist boarding school. It was like homeschool because there were no teachers, and we couldn't leave the campus. It was friggin nutty. We had to wear culottes, the kind that go past your knees. I wrote an essay about culottes if you want to read it. We also had to watch the Left Behind videos. Not the remakes by Kirk Cameron, but the friggin scary-ass 70s ones. Some weird stuff. I had nightmares of hell for ten years after that. Thank God for atheism.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I have a lower back tattoo







:

Tee hee!

DH printed out a nice pattern of one from a tattoo shop and wanted to draw it on me with some kind of temporary ink....just to spice things up a little







: ....I told him he could henna it on, I think I might get him a henna kit for his bday to do it on me...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I wrote an essay about culottes if you want to read it.

Love it. [shudder - you poor, poor girl]....I noted in the description that it said they fall 24 inches from the inseam.....my entire inseam is only 24 inches - so I'd be wearing......PANTS!!!!!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I have a lower back tattoo







:

Me too.







It's a bouquet of snapdragons, in honor of my paternal grandfather. I also have healing hands on my left hip, which were drawn from MY hands, which is kinda cool, and I'll be getting a bouquet of the kids' birth flowers in between my shoulder blades when we can afford it.

The tattooing is addictive. So is piercing.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I just ordered a black henna kit for DH for his bday....he's gonna flip!

Yay me.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Aliens, it was beings from outter space I am telling ya...they are to blame for everything.

Just kidding probably just a really weird snafu in the package handling business. I am glad you got the package back though I think books are the greatest gifts ever. I got 'The Bread Bible' and two silacone bread pans...dh and my friends know me so well. Dh got ds a chewable book since he knew that i wanted to buy books for babe. I need to really start his collection they have so many cool books out there. I think I am going to start collecting knights and castles stuff for ds's future bedroom. Anywasy rambling....

Okay so whats the cutest of the cutest? Dh crawling over to me and into my lap to pull at my shirt...he's only 6 mo!!







: He already pulls himself up to a stance, not for very long but long enough and crawls like crazy. Last night, while I was paroosing my bread bible, he got bored of me and started to whine and cry that 'I am bored someone pay attention to me' kind. He decided taht I wasnt fun anymore and started to crawl across the house to dh who was *gasp* playing on the computer







: , anyways it was too cute and dh came and meet him half way and they went to play on the compy. He does this cry and crawl thing, its cute though cause I know hes not hurt just annoyed with something. I cant believe that my baby is crawling already, cut his second tooth somewhere in this last week, pulls himself up and sits up by himself. Now only if he could quit bumping his head into things, like the floor and trying to get under stuff and bumping his head. I cant believ that this time last year I was just bearly starting to feel him move in my womb, its all going so damn fast and I find myself wanting another one too. But I know its best for my health and for ds that I wait for a while.

Anyways I try to post on here so thats what I got...have a happy new year to you all...thanks for Toasting me you know who you are. I will try to toast others too. *Big Hugz* for all.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

The4OfUS...have you checked that out...what kind of Black Henna? that stuff tends to have hair dye solution in it so please check it out, ooh that scaires me. I did some research on henna back in the day and Black Henna was ubber terrible but it might have changed by now (5 yrs ago).


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
The4OfUS...have you checked that out...what kind of Black Henna? that stuff tends to have hair dye solution in it so please check it out, ooh that scaires me. I did some research on henna back in the day and Black Henna was ubber terrible but it might have changed by now (5 yrs ago).

ack! Thank you - I googled, gagged, and just canceled the order....gonna find some regular henna, research some more and/or some other way.

Thanks again!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Goodness you ladies are busy.
We are at my parents house and loving it. Katie is totally infatuated with my dad. He's quite humerous as well, when someone else is holding her, he follows them around with sad puppy dog eyes until they give in and hand her over. And then there are many smiles and giggles from both of them. The other night he gave her a long speech about why she isn't allowed to have coffee, but soon she'll be able to have hot chocolate and then work her way up to mochas and cappucinos.







I laughed so hard. She was lunging for his coffee cup.

Katie is also enamored with my parents' dog. This dog does NOT like children at all. He's a great dog, but he's cantankerous and not nice with kids. But Katie loves him and coos at him all day. And if you throw a ball for him, you get huge belly laughs from her.

In-Laws & parents... I appreciate my parents a lot more because they treat us like family. My ILs have skewed priorities though they are nice people. The one thing I do appreciate about my ILs is that they either respect us enough, or don't pay enough attention, and they don't question decisions that we make with regards to our lives or child rearing. My FIL is opinionated occasionally, but he understands by now that he won't change my mind to match his so he doesn't really try. My parents are wonderful people who make sure that we know that we are very important to them. They also greatly respect us, and even if they don't agree with parenting choices they wouldn't argue, they would ask how we made the decision and accept the information we give them. My mom actually is happy with a lot of the decisions we've made. And she makes me laugh when Katie reaches for her food. She says "I'd give you that, but I'm scared of what your mom would do to me."









Primping... I think I pretty much do as much as I ever did. I get a shower every day because I put Katie on the floor of the shower to play while I'm washing, ever since she started sitting by herself. She's happy and I get clean. I wear makeup once or twice a week, depending on how I'm feeling. I shave/pluck/etc. when necessary or when I feel like it. And I get my hair cut so rarely that that doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie also met her other Great-Grandpa yesterday.
The difference in her reaction is amazing, but not surprising, if that makes sense.
On the left, my Dad's dad. On the right, my Mom's dad.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I have a lower back tattoo







:

Sorry, it doesn't count as a tramp stamp unless you also accessorize it with a visible thong and velour sweat pants with something written across the butt! It should also be "tribal," but you shouldn't be able to tell me the meaning. And then you'd be my SIL. The second choice for tramp stamp iconography in Massachusetts is a Claddagh, pronounced "Klatter."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I've got a lower back tattoo too...







It's a nice one though. It doesn't say JUICY.

Helen, your childhood sounds a bit like my high school years spent at a Fundamental Baptist boarding school. It was like homeschool because there were no teachers, and we couldn't leave the campus. It was friggin nutty. We had to wear culottes, the kind that go past your knees. I wrote an essay about culottes if you want to read it. We also had to watch the Left Behind videos. Not the remakes by Kirk Cameron, but the friggin scary-ass 70s ones. Some weird stuff. I had nightmares of hell for ten years after that. Thank God for atheism.









I just saw "lower back temporary tattoos" in the vending machine at the market. I got one for Harper.

That is some culottes story. AUGH. You lived! I would buy so many pairs of pants too. Those pants made you end up PREGNANT. Like that one girl. Do you still talk to your parents? And if so, how do they explain this educational choice? My parents *were* atheists. Our world ending stuff was because of worldwide economic collapse due to people ignoring the value of gold, blah blah. We were raised by Kraftwerk, only not that cool. Paranoid nihilists might not excel at childrearing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
The tattooing is addictive. So is piercing.







:

I was also more of a piercing person. My one rule for Harper will be that any piercings she may want are done by a professional, not a gun at the mall. I scarred the heck out of my ears going that route, and the difference once I tried a professional studio was amazing. It's so weird that we'll have to have policies on things like body mods, cell phones, email addresses for our kids.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

my tattoo is a katter.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I was also more of a piercing person. My one rule for Harper will be that any piercings she may want are done by a professional, not a gun at the mall. I scarred the heck out of my ears going that route, and the difference once I tried a professional studio was amazing. It's so weird that we'll have to have policies on things like body mods, cell phones, email addresses for our kids.

Very weird.

When Victoria started talking about wanting to get her ears pierced, I told her I'd be happy to take her, but it had to be done with a needle in a piercing parlor. She said, "um, they're gonna put a _needle_ in my _ear_? Maybe I'll wait 'til I'm 10."









She has decided she wants tattoos like me, and a belly button ring like her biomom. Nothing quite as sexy as a 40 year old with a belly button ring...pierced with a gun.







Ick.

I want to get my belly button redone (and a couple other piercings that will have to wait until I'm done breastfeeding














but as I'm only 23, it's not too trashy, right?







Of course this all depends on what my post-baby tummy ends up looking like.

B got Sam a Nuby cup for Christmas, and she's currently flipping it all over the place and trying to figure out how to drink out of it. Very cute, but I think she's getting a little P.O.ed.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

: no it's not.







: its a tree which also happens to be my business logo. i'll see if i have a pix... i have 3 tattoos. time for a new one...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







: no it's not.







: its a tree which also happens to be my business logo. i'll see if i have a pix... i have 3 tattoos. time for a new one...

I love my tattoos. Brad and his brother are going to get their family crest someday.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







: no it's not.







: its a tree which also happens to be my business logo. i'll see if i have a pix... i have 3 tattoos. time for a new one...

I didn't believe you anyway!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Jes, got your card! Very cute!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Love it. [shudder - you poor, poor girl]....I noted in the description that it said they fall 24 inches from the inseam.....my entire inseam is only 24 inches - so I'd be wearing......PANTS!!!!!!
























: laughup you kill me....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Okay so whats the cutest of the cutest? Dh crawling over to me and into my lap to pull at my shirt...he's only 6 mo!!







:

hee. i was thinking this was something suggestive until i saw the 6 month old part and realized it was just a typo.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie also met her other Great-Grandpa yesterday.
The difference in her reaction is amazing, but not surprising, if that makes sense.
On the left, my Dad's dad. On the right, my Mom's dad.

laughup







:







:







: geeze, um, your mom's dad. um, does he not like kids????


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Yay for me! All 3 kids are asleep! (I think, anyway!)

So who here is buying a special membership or whatever they're called? I was thinking about it just because I don't get Mothering mag regularly yet, so the level that includes a year's subscription would be nice. Not sure though, we've spent enough money lately with the house and Christmas and all!

Speaking of which, Christmas Day was great - Ange, you are braver than I, doing 4th Sunday Advent and Christmas Masses in the same day!! We did the Sat. vigil (only because we were already there for confession) and then Mon. morning - my kids are not so good at evening Mass - much better in the morning! We love our new parish.

I was really sad about moving our celebration to my parents' since I was SO looking forward to hosting our first Christmas in our new house here, back in antediluvian times (and if you get that joke, you have a very good vocabulary







) but it ended up being very nice. My side of the family is very small (we did the huge side of the family - DH's - for Thanksgiving on our big road trip) so it was just the five of us, my folks in NJ, my grandmother (from NY), and my younger brother (from Chicago). It was pretty quiet but a lot of fun - the girls looooove my brother (he's the 25-year-old cool uncle who runs around playing with them and gave them THIS for Christmas - and they can't wait for us to use it; we're going to try it out tonight! There are recipes in the booklet it came with for dairy-free sorbets, so thankfully I won't be deprived!) My grandmother loves spending time with her great-grandchildren, and it was nice to just relax and catch up with family.

DH and the kids gave me a lovely necklace for my present - it's one of those "circle pendant" ones everyone is wearing. Alternating diamond and amethyst - they had them with all different stones but the girls said "Mommy loves purple" (which is true, purple and green are my favorite colors!) so that's what DH went with. And Amy - I got a new handbag too, from my parents - I looooove handbags! Used to sell them when I worked PT in Nordstrom in college (so Megs, I wish I could have joined you for your shopping trip - I am a huge Nordy fan! You said you like malls, right? I remember it came up once before and I think Korin said she hates them and I think you said you love them? You gotta come visit us here in PA, we have this amazing mall called King of Prussia that is, like, the mall to end all malls! I go there way too often







)


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, I always wanted a tattoo! I almost got one - I was studying abroad in Africa and some friends and I went to get matching tattoos at this tattoo place that was attached to a club we all used to party at. Well, we all got drunk, and of the six of us, half did it and half backed out. I was one of the losers who chickened out on her friends at the last minute.







: And now I'm kinda past that point (I think for me it was more of a rebellious, "make a statement" thing that I'm kind of over now), so...I guess I'll live vicariously through you all!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Still catching up on the subjects I've missed!

So reading all your stories, I guess I'm pretty fortunate on the family issue - my parents and my MIL are all pretty normal and good people - I mean no one is perfect (not even moi!







) so we do disagree from time to time. (FIL passed away in 2003, and now he was amazing - the sweetest man EVER, and anyone who knew him said that! Totally miss him, wish I'd gotten to be his daughter-in-law for longer than I did!)

My mom has always been great - she and I are very close, she's always been there for me. My dad and I had some issues when I was a teenager, but things got much better with a little distance when I was in college, and now our relationship is really pretty good - and I have to say, I have some issues with him as a father, but he is a really great grandfather! Seeing him in a different light, with my kids, has really helped me forgive him for a lot of things from the past that I had some resentment about. Despite our differences, my folks have always been there for me, no matter what.

Our main difficulty now is that my parents (mostly my dad) are not particularly religious or even ethical, and pretty materialistic in some ways, so they think we're a little weird







We also started doing the "three gifts like Jesus got" thing this year, in an effort to cut down on the commercialization and secularization of the holiday, and so we also asked them to scale down their gifts this year - that Butterscotch pony was more than enough for the girls - and they said we were ruining their fun. My dad's attitude is, you should take all you can get, regardless. For example, my father ordered several new super-high-end Dell laptops for his business, and somehow they shipped him an extra one which he hadn't paid for, and he offered it to us and then got all insulted that we wouldn't take it. I mean, I was DYING to take it!! But it's wrong - it's the equivalent of stealing. (And DH and I really, REALLY wanted that computer!! We even went as far as asking our priest about it, if there was any way to justify keeping it. Big surprise, the answer was no!







) So I told him if he called Dell and asked them and they said go ahead and keep it (it had no paperwork or documentation with it so they might), then I'd be so grateful to have it. But he wouldn't call them - he sold it on eBay instead. My father's first reaction upon hearing about our flood was, "Hey - anything you've been wanting to replace, go put it in the water and then tell the insurance adjuster it was damaged in the flood and you'll get a new one! I have a guy who can give you a phony receipt for your old TV saying it cost like $2000 or whatever and then you can replace it with a big plasma one!" I was like, um, that's called insurance fraud...?! Which is illegal, not to mention a sin! So again he gets all offended and is like, "Well if you guys are too good and holier-than-thou for us, then don't bother calling me for sympathy..." But you have to understand, my dad had a REALLY rough life growing up, so I try to cut him some slack. He was dirt poor as a kid and suffered a lot but then worked hard and made it big all by his own sweat and tears, as they say, so I guess that's why he's the way he is.

Anyway, sorry for the therapy-session-length discourse on my dad, but whatever







He's also bailed me out of some scrapes, and always done his best for me, so I'm grateful to him.

Certainly the way we parent is quite different from the way my folks and my MIL did, so that occasionally causes some raised eyebrows. Like, MIL thinks cosleeping is nuts, and I am very passionate about it. Dad was a yeller & spanker. And my mom was just telling Teresa the other day about my first trip to Disney World when I was her age -and she happened to mention that they'd left my brother, 6 months at the time, home with my grandmother for the week! I never knew that! They thought he was too young to enjoy the trip, so it would be better to leave him in familiar surroundings and get to focus just on me. I was like, Andrew is 6 months old and I could not imagine leaving him for more than an hour or so, let alone a WEEK! (Obviously she was not bfing - she did not even try to breastfeed either of us - she said "the idea never appealed to me" - thanks Mom!) But she was and is a really great mom (and grandma) in so many other ways. And she's very deferential to me with my kids - she always asks me how I want things done when she watches them, what they're allowed to eat, etc.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
laughup







:







:







: geeze, um, your mom's dad. um, does he not like kids????

Yea, he pretty much doesn't like people in general. I was kind of surprised that he held her at all, but it was good to get a picture at least. We don't see him often at all, I think it's been 5 years since I saw him last.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
So who here is buying a special membership or whatever they're called? I was thinking about it just because I don't get Mothering mag regularly yet, so the level that includes a year's subscription would be nice. Not sure though, we've spent enough money lately with the house and Christmas and all!

I didn't know that one came with the magazine subscription until recently, but I bought it when I figured it out. I have been looking everywhere for the mag and I cannot find it, so a subscription is even better. I did get an email that says that they are out of the office until Jan 1, so I imagine nothing will change for me until then.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
back in antediluvian times (and if you get that joke, you have a very good vocabulary







)

Oooo!! I got it!! ante - before, deluge means flood, so before flood times? Am I smart?? Or did the baby eat all my brain cells and I'm way off?!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Has anyone not been toasted yet??

I need to pass it on!

Taking down the tree today!!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

OK, I am really long-winded today, making up for being gone for a while!







But on the primping question, I have a confession to make. I don't even go to the mailbox at the end of my driveway without lipstick on!







:









Honestly, I have not changed a single thing in terms of my "grooming/primping routine" from before I had kids to now; I made a conscious effort not to "lose myself" when I became a mom, and I'm really happy about that. I still do skin care and full makeup every single day, and blow dry and set/style my hair almost every day (I shower every morning but sometimes I let it air-dry - I did this before I had kids too though, on mornings when I was too tired!) I shave all the typical places as needed, have my brows and upper lip waxed regularly, and get my hair cut and my color or highlights done on a regular schedule. My nails and toenails are always manicured and pedicured (though I usually do it myself now - I can't always afford a regular salon date like I used to when we were on two incomes - but I do a very good job anyway and people always think I went to the salon.) I read fashion magazines every month and buy the best clothes I can afford, and I tend to dress up (not really "dressed up" but more than the stereotypical "mom" look - I wear skirts and cute tops, or at least designer jeans with really nice boots or something, and accessories - never sweats or sneakers). Yes, I have been known to push a double-wide stroller with two kids in it while wearing the third in a sling - in three-inch high heels. And if anyone sees me and thinks that looks ridiculous, so be it, I don't care!









Seriously though, I hope that doesn't make me seem shallow or superficial, because I really am not. I've just always been a girlie-girl, as long as I can remember, I love all things feminine, and I get a lot of joy out of my "primping" time and looking the best I can. There are plenty of things I don't like about my appearance, but all in all I try to look fashionable and put-together as much as possible, and it makes me happy to walk out the door feeling like I look pretty nice and in-style. Plus, I've learned that even (or maybe especially!) an AP-type mama deserves to make some "me" time for stuff like that, in between giving more and more to everybody else.

Anyway, I love my primping and hopefully you won't all vote me off the crunchy island for it!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oooo!! I got it!! ante - before, deluge means flood, so before flood times? Am I smart?? Or did the baby eat all my brain cells and I'm way off?!









Hey, you'd do well on the SAT with those powers of deduction!







Yeah, it means "before the flood" but it's usually used to mean "very old, a long time ago" because it actually refers to "THE flood" (like the Biblical flood) so anyway, it was my lame attempt at English-major wit









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Taking down the tree today!!

Aw, don't do it yet!! You still have more than a week until Epiphany! Don't take your Christmas decorations down until Christmas is over (Jan. 6)! I'm gonna send my Chicagoan brother over to your place to make you keep celebrating!









Really, it makes me so sad - there's no more Christmas music on the radio anymore, no decorations in the stores anymore - I mean, the malls put up decorations insanely early these days, like before Thanksgiving, but then take them down at like 12:01 am on the 26th!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh, Sarah..my SIL and I hid in the laundry room and ate the rest of the sin sticks. Guess I should send her some...

And the rum balls....


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I need more sin sticks too. I should have ordered them so that they'd be here for this weekend. I need SOMETHING to help me survive my sister







Maybe rum.

I am waiting in eager anticipation for mine....


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, crappity-crap-crap-craperooo... Dan is back in the hospital today. We left around 2:45 this morning and I headed out (he opted to be admitted and rest there rather than have to move around) at noon or so. Couldn't stand to be there anymore, 'though my Dad came to help with baby duty. Again, she was a champ. Slept much toward the end of our stay, and then the ENTIRE drive to my house, then my parents. Hooray! Anyway, Dan's symptoms were the same, but a bit worse this time with the aphasia and numbness. His brain is "clean," though, so they think he's having compound migraines. Not cool, but better than a stroke. I'm staying at my parents' until things settle out again.

I have a tattoo on my right-lower-back. It's a shamrock & thistle entwined with some celtic knot. Someday I should put something Scandinavian on the other side, but I kind of like the one I have just standing alone. And it hurt. I'm happy with just the one, and there are days I fight the urge to give myself a big SUTH about it.

Has anyone seen the SNL "commercial" for "Lower back tattoo remover"? It's hilarious... they show a time-lapse aging of a tattoo that reads "Juicy" and how, when the woman's back gets old and wrinkly, it turns into "Sad lady." Heh heh heh. Helen, I like your "tramp stamp" requirements. And HOLY FREAKING COW, your childhood was one for the books. The John Irving books.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Here are photos!

Gift Opener

Papa and the Puppet

A Ribbon in her Hair

Silly Face

With Bumpa

She Looooves Paper!

CUTE! I love the hairbow!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So now that we have done the ILs in, who here likes their ILs more than their parents?? My parents have officailly drove me crazy this entire year and I now would choose to be with the ILs over them.









I don't know that I like the inlaws MORE, per se, but my mother drives me batty if I have to spend more than 5 days with her. This last week pushed me to the limit, and I have never been so happy to be home. Evie hated going to bed there. Who can blame her, dark, new room, different bed, surroundings, ect. So if she wasn't totally asleep before I put her in the crib she would SCREAM as soon as she was put in the bed. So, I would just end up sleeping with her until she feel asleep. This sometimes took a while.







Well, during one of these sessions, Mom was telling my dh and everyone else in the room that Evie was just spoiled and I needed to let her scream. "Why I let Katie cry when she was 2 weeks old. It only took 3 nights." And she was so proud.







I find it heartbreaking myself, and am a little sad for the baby me. I know that sounds corny, but it does make me sad.

Oh and bf, my mom was also one of those people who it didn't "appeal" to. And "you turned out just fine!"

So, I take whatever advice she gives me with a huge grain of salt, but she does really love her grandbabies and is happiest when they are around. She's had back surgery and has recently had to quit her job, so she's borderline depressed and I feel bad b/c I'm so happy to get away from her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Has anyone else stopped doing a normal part of their everyday appearance (besides sleeping in) now that they have a baby?

I don't do much either. Shower every morning and shave whenever I get a chance. Doesn't happen very often though. I still get a haircut about every 3 months, it's short and very low-maintenance.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
We're also emptying out and defrosting the fridge, we've been having a leak under it, and DH traced it back to the dispenser holding tank in the back of the fridge side, the holding tank is completely frozen up and the line out split, and it's been slowly leaking water onto the floor. Lovely. Sooooo, we're gonna let it thaw it out while we're away and figure out what parts to order from the manufacturer. MAN, do I love the fact that he's handy. He can fix just about anything. I find that INCREDIBLY sexy.







:

Yay for handy men! My dh is the same way. Our fridge went out about a month ago and Jonathan fixed it. I love that it saved us so much money! We had a repair man come out just to look at the thing and it cost us $90! He said that if it was the compressor, we ought to get a new fridge. Well, turns out it was, but dh fixed it for less than the price of him coming to look at it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
So who here is buying a special membership or whatever they're called? I was thinking about it just because I don't get Mothering mag regularly yet, so the level that includes a year's subscription would be nice. Not sure though, we've spent enough money lately with the house and Christmas and all!

It was pretty quiet but a lot of fun - the girls looooove my brother (he's the 25-year-old cool uncle who runs around playing with them and gave them THIS for Christmas - and they can't wait for us to use it; we're going to try it out tonight! There are recipes in the booklet it came with for dairy-free sorbets, so thankfully I won't be deprived!) My grandmother loves spending time with her great-grandchildren, and it was nice to just relax and catch up with family.

What is this special membership. I really want the magazine, so maybe I would. I'm too lazy to click around and find it, plus Caleb wants me to play Chutes and Ladders with him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 

Really, it makes me so sad - there's no more Christmas music on the radio anymore, no decorations in the stores anymore - I mean, the malls put up decorations insanely early these days, like before Thanksgiving, but then take them down at like 12:01 am on the 26th!

I know! I love to leave our tree up for as long as possible too! My sis's birthday is on 1/6, so we always had our tree up at least until after her birthday.

I'll post more later. Right now, Caleb is calling. Evie is happily destroying a box, and the IL are on the way over.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
OK, I am really long-winded today, making up for being gone for a while!







But on the primping question, I have a confession to make. I don't even go to the mailbox at the end of my driveway without lipstick on!







:









Honestly, I have not changed a single thing in terms of my "grooming/primping routine" from before I had kids to now; I made a conscious effort not to "lose myself" when I became a mom, and I'm really happy about that. I still do skin care and full makeup every single day, and blow dry and set/style my hair almost every day (I shower every morning but sometimes I let it air-dry - I did this before I had kids too though, on mornings when I was too tired!) I shave all the typical places as needed, have my brows and upper lip waxed regularly, and get my hair cut and my color or highlights done on a regular schedule. My nails and toenails are always manicured and pedicured (though I usually do it myself now - I can't always afford a regular salon date like I used to when we were on two incomes - but I do a very good job anyway and people always think I went to the salon.) I read fashion magazines every month and buy the best clothes I can afford, and I tend to dress up (not really "dressed up" but more than the stereotypical "mom" look - I wear skirts and cute tops, or at least designer jeans with really nice boots or something, and accessories - never sweats or sneakers). Yes, I have been known to push a double-wide stroller with two kids in it while wearing the third in a sling - in three-inch high heels. And if anyone sees me and thinks that looks ridiculous, so be it, I don't care!









Seriously though, I hope that doesn't make me seem shallow or superficial, because I really am not. I've just always been a girlie-girl, as long as I can remember, I love all things feminine, and I get a lot of joy out of my "primping" time and looking the best I can. There are plenty of things I don't like about my appearance, but all in all I try to look fashionable and put-together as much as possible, and it makes me happy to walk out the door feeling like I look pretty nice and in-style. Plus, I've learned that even (or maybe especially!) an AP-type mama deserves to make some "me" time for stuff like that, in between giving more and more to everybody else.

Anyway, I love my primping and hopefully you won't all vote me off the crunchy island for it!









you.are.such.a.chick.







my sister got the chick gene, not me. i'm more ap then crunchy so you can stay on the island..









oh, and my dad was the yeller/spanker type as well....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Well, crappity-crap-crap-craperooo... Dan is back in the hospital today. We left around 2:45 this morning and I headed out (he opted to be admitted and rest there rather than have to move around) at noon or so. Couldn't stand to be there anymore, 'though my Dad came to help with baby duty. Again, she was a champ. Slept much toward the end of our stay, and then the ENTIRE drive to my house, then my parents. Hooray! Anyway, Dan's symptoms were the same, but a bit worse this time with the aphasia and numbness. His brain is "clean," though, so they think he's having compound migraines. Not cool, but better than a stroke. I'm staying at my parents' until things settle out again.

I have a tattoo on my right-lower-back. It's a shamrock & thistle entwined with some celtic knot. Someday I should put something Scandinavian on the other side, but I kind of like the one I have just standing alone. And it hurt. I'm happy with just the one, and there are days I fight the urge to give myself a big SUTH about it.

Has anyone seen the SNL "commercial" for "Lower back tattoo remover"? It's hilarious... they show a time-lapse aging of a tattoo that reads "Juicy" and how, when the woman's back gets old and wrinkly, it turns into "Sad lady." Heh heh heh. Helen, I like your "tramp stamp" requirements. And HOLY FREAKING COW, your childhood was one for the books. The John Irving books.

Ugh. Sorry Dan is back in the hospital. I'm glad your parents can help. Is there anything we can do?









SUTH?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not a girly girl either. I didnt really even do my hair or wear make up to my wedding.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Aw, don't do it yet!! You still have more than a week until Epiphany! Don't take your Christmas decorations down until Christmas is over (Jan. 6)! I'm gonna send my Chicagoan brother over to your place to make you keep celebrating!









Really, it makes me so sad - there's no more Christmas music on the radio anymore, no decorations in the stores anymore - I mean, the malls put up decorations insanely early these days, like before Thanksgiving, but then take them down at like 12:01 am on the 26th!

i'm planning on leaving my other decorations up but have to take the tree down before tuesday. otherwise, it will be with us until next year... they only take them away for a short period of time... we learned about it last year when we kept it up the extra week...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ugh. Sorry Dan is back in the hospital. I'm glad your parents can help. Is there anything we can do?









SUTH?









: so hope dan is okay.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I'm not a girly girl either. I didnt really even do my hair or wear make up to my wedding.







:

i got a facial and just did a small amount of colored lip gloss and some eye shadow. its all good though. dh thinks lip stick is yucky and won't kiss me if i'm wearing it. i gotta please the hubby, right?







:









my hair i got braided. maybe i'll find some time to post those pics someday....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I am waiting in eager anticipation for mine....









Shipping tomorrow. I just got my car back today.

Being a girly girl is great! i'm a jeans and tshirt gal myself, but i do love dressing up. and i've never needed much grooming. makeup artists hate me 'cause i've never had to pluck, and apparently have "lipstick lips" whatever that means.









There's a pic in my sig of what I typically looked like before kids. That happens about once a week now, when B is home to entertain grabby hands while I get pretty.









Oh...32 weeks today, and still pregnant.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Megan - I hope dan is ok!! how scary for all of you!









And we usually leave the tree up til Epiphany, but with Jackson coming so soon, I'm in super nesting mode.

Not sure when we'll pack all the decorations away.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Girlie girl here. And I have two more! I dont leave the house w out color on and I always use lip gloss. For me, gym shoes are for the gym and so are workout clothes and sweats.

I have only wore sweats in the last few years in public twice and both times I was leaving the hospital after having babies.

As far as parents- its a complete mess here. Hopefully something can be done to sort out it but my mother is ill and I dont think they know how to handle it. I know its bad because Bob says when they are in town, I am on edge. The last few years when we left their home or whatever I left going what is with these people?? Its very toxic and I need to detox it!!

I hope Dan is doing ok!!

BFM- Sorry but I had to get the decorations down!! I am not a big xmas person. I think it stems from too many years in my youth working in retail and my sister dancing in the Nutcracker. Also I prefer just doing the Christ Mass and then the feast 12 days later.
I am looking forward to seeing you at the LLL conference. Wait until you see the hotel!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, you guys. Dan sounded human, at least, the last time we spoke on the phone. He said he'd call if felt up to having company later this evening. It's all I can do not to call/bother him just to see that he's still OK... kind of like checking on a baby that's been napping for a long time. This whole thing royally sucks.

SUTH = "Slap Upside The Head"


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

OH, and I am bipolar when it comes to being a girly girl. I love getting dolled up ~ sometimes for no reason ~ and I am vain of my eyes, so like to have them tricked out a bit. BUT, I also like to try and dress as though I might be "discovered" and end up as a reader/model for Title 9 catalog ;-) i.e. casual/athletic. So... happy with all levels of femininity here. I never blow dry my hair because it's majorly thick and retains water like a sponge, so it just takes too long. Luckily, I'm OK with a simple bun and had plenty of Air Force time to perfect that in no time flat. When it's down it drives me crazy, even though I like it.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I could be a reader but not a model. At this point I dont even think Field and Stream would be interested in me! LOL Actaully as I am going back to normal and then some, I noticed my tummy area looks like a rail yard. IF I went full term it could have been worse!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, Amy... wanted to chime in gently about your mom. If her behavior is bothering you & your sister and seems like dementia... well, it very well might be and might be a sign of a deeper neurological issue. Maybe I'm just sensitive to these signs right now after seeing Dan garble words and feel so helpless. Your Mom could very well not know that she's doing it. Or she might suspect and, in her attempts to overcompensate, make it worse. Denial ain't just a river in Egypt, as the saying goes... Maybe you could write down some of your concerns and contact a Neurologist who could give you some ideas? Or a mental health professional who could help you figure out how to sensitively approach the subject with your mom?

What a tough situation. I know it must be so hard and embarrassing. I just suspect, from what you've described, that it's not intentional on her part.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Megan, glad Dan is doing better. How scary, again.

laughing at SUTH. I'm personally glad I never got matching tattoos of a bloody eyeball with a friend when I was 18. My sister has several tats that she regrets. The latest? Teardrops on the inside of her index fingers, so if you put your hands up to your face and curl your fingers, there you go. A sight gag. I don't think she regrets that one yet. The stick n' poke ankle one from an ex might win.

BFM, I am jealous of your primping. I still haven't read the September or October Vogue. They are sitting in the basket mocking me. I used to always do makeup and get my hair done and spend time on a good blow out (lasts for days, Megan, you don't have to do it every day!). I am totally that "let herself go" woman. Not that I think anyone needs to do xyz, but my point is that my old routine went down the toilet. I'm trying to get it back to an extent. Today was one of those "haha, mom, you're not putting me down" days though. I don't have a winter coat right now, so I'm shlubbing around in a coat that's like 6 sizes too big that is normally only for snowboarding. Not that it snows any more.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sarah, congrats on still being pregnant! Cook, baby, cook!
Oh, and I didn't forget you...last week's total was pathetic, so I'm waiting til next week to tote it all up and be less...disappointing.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Oh, Amy... wanted to chime in gently about your mom. If her behavior is bothering you & your sister and seems like dementia... well, it very well might be and might be a sign of a deeper neurological issue. Maybe I'm just sensitive to these signs right now after seeing Dan garble words and feel so helpless. Your Mom could very well not know that she's doing it. Or she might suspect and, in her attempts to overcompensate, make it worse. Denial ain't just a river in Egypt, as the saying goes... Maybe you could write down some of your concerns and contact a Neurologist who could give you some ideas? Or a mental health professional who could help you figure out how to sensitively approach the subject with your mom?

What a tough situation. I know it must be so hard and embarrassing. I just suspect, from what you've described, that it's not intentional on her part.

Meg, you hit the nail on the head. She saw a neurologist 2 years ago. They did all the main tests and then she had a memory test about 18 mos ago. At that time she was just missing a word here and there. All tests came back normal or so she said. My dad thinks its all physocoloigical because he retired etc but I think she would have snapped out of something like that within months not years.







She also went to a phsych this summer a few times. She also was (I dont know if she still is) taking an antidepressent. But it has gotten worse each and every week. She cannot handle a phone conversation or have any attention span more than a few minutes. It kills us to see her like this and I also understand having had medical issues in the past how it can hit your confidence in a nasty way as well.

I think my big issue is my Father's attitude and how they do not seem to be doing anything about this. In his defense he has to live with her all the time and he is frustrated beyond belief. But I have such issues seeing them so unhappy and not doing a damn thing about it. I told them today that I dont want to be part of their life unless they stop hurting themselves. I also worry about my mom driving because she has had near fatal issues with me and others in the car in the last 12 mos. She could not only kill herself but an innocent bystander. What a friggen mess.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sarah, congrats on still being pregnant! Cook, baby, cook!
Oh, and I didn't forget you...last week's total was pathetic, so I'm waiting til next week to tote it all up and be less...disappointing.


No problem, sweetie. I didn't think I'd been forgotten. And even if I had, you all have done so much already that I am so grateful, no matter what.

And for those of you who were waiting to place orders, place away. I've got my car back, and it seems to be running fine.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sarah, are you making slings yet?







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Today was one of those "haha, mom, you're not putting me down" days though. .

Right there with you....FINALLY ASLEEP. Will be up in 40 minutes to nurse again I am sure....


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh No Megs! I'm so sorry Dan is back in the hospital! And as sucky as migraines are, I'm glad that they aren't mini-strokes. I hope he's feeling better soon and can that the doctors can find a way to help him manage it.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Hello dh has the gi flu fun! I try to be a girly girl 90% of the time i have makeup on, i always shave/shower, lulu just goes in with me.

Please keep us up to date meg,sorry to here your hubby in back in the hosp,it must be so nerve racking.

My mom is the realy hard to please type.No matter how hard you try it's never enough. She went way over board for christmas and didn't get what i asked her to get,and when i asked her about it I was being picky and unappreciative of "all she does for me" .







: I asked for jeans for the boys like 2 pair each,they are long and thin so I need like a 6 in length and a 4 in waist and the only place i can buy them pants is at penny's they carry levi's slim and she goes to wally world and gets elastic cords for the boys. If they fit I could do this but they don't. She said they were too expensive. But thats what they NEED, not the other s*it she spent like 60 dollars on!

She must think I'm realy fat she bought me a bath robe and a cord jacket that is a size 2x.I wear a size l-xl in t shirts and thats cause I like them not clingy . "You know you are not as skinny as you once were you know" She is just hurtfull.

She asks the kids what grammy b get you,oh that's nice,don't you like what i got you even better! mine's better I'm the best grammy arn't I .And she got pissed when I said yes you win your the best and everyone else sucks! It turned into a







you no







you match.







sometimes it is best to keep my mouth shut. Then she gave me shit about the tree being on the floor and dinner not being ready.







:

Thanks for the therapy session,I'll leave the co-pay on the way out!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh, lots to reply to! Whew! I'm goin' in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Love it. [shudder - you poor, poor girl]....I noted in the description that it said they fall 24 inches from the inseam.....my entire inseam is only 24 inches - so I'd be wearing......PANTS!!!!!!

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Primping... I think I pretty much do as much as I ever did. I get a shower every day because I put Katie on the floor of the shower to play while I'm washing, ever since she started sitting by herself. She's happy and I get clean. I wear makeup once or twice a week, depending on how I'm feeling. I shave/pluck/etc. when necessary or when I feel like it. And I get my hair cut so rarely that that doesn't matter anyway.

Juuuuust starting to get a normal primping routine on. I actually just dyed my hair today for the first time in a year. I am going to try to make an effort to not wear my pajamas all day long. I have been feeling like a fat frumpy beeotch, so I'm going to start making efforts to feel hot again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
That is some culottes story. AUGH. You lived! I would buy so many pairs of pants too. Those pants made you end up PREGNANT. Like that one girl. Do you still talk to your parents? And if so, how do they explain this educational choice? My parents *were* atheists. Our world ending stuff was because of worldwide economic collapse due to people ignoring the value of gold, blah blah. We were raised by Kraftwerk, only not that cool. Paranoid nihilists might not excel at childrearing.

Duuuuude. That is a crazy story. I do still talk to my parents. We're quite close all these years later, compared with a lot of the other girls I went to school with. See, my parents are not Fundies. They're Catholics. They got the name of the school on a recommendation from a friend. They had no idea what was going on. Geez, I could take a novel to explain it. The school was a business. They made parents feel panicky to get their kids in. They made parents agree to outrageous things to get their kids in. They didn't let us speak to each other once we were there. It was nuts. By the time I left, I was so angry that I didn't speak to my parents for a few years. We reconnected, I wrote some stuff to explain what I'd been through, they said sorry, I got over it. One of the volunteer activities I do is I run an informational group for parents sending their kids to private boarding facilities. If anyone wants to know, the number one sign of a "bad" one is if they put any communication restrictions between you and your child.

Well, I certainly went off on a tangent there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I want to get my belly button redone (and a couple other piercings that will have to wait until I'm done breastfeeding














but as I'm only 23, it's not too trashy, right?







Of course this all depends on what my post-baby tummy ends up looking like.

Oooh, the bellybutton hurt. I'll never get it redone. Ouch. I want to cry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







: no it's not.







: its a tree which also happens to be my business logo. i'll see if i have a pix... i have 3 tattoos. time for a new one...

Her tattoos are wayyy cooler than mine. I have every girl tattoo known to man. Yeah, that's why 17-year-olds aren't supposed to get tattoos.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Well, crappity-crap-crap-craperooo... Dan is back in the hospital today. We left around 2:45 this morning and I headed out (he opted to be admitted and rest there rather than have to move around) at noon or so. Couldn't stand to be there anymore, 'though my Dad came to help with baby duty. Again, she was a champ. Slept much toward the end of our stay, and then the ENTIRE drive to my house, then my parents. Hooray! Anyway, Dan's symptoms were the same, but a bit worse this time with the aphasia and numbness. His brain is "clean," though, so they think he's having compound migraines. Not cool, but better than a stroke. I'm staying at my parents' until things settle out again.

I hope he gets well soon! I'm so sorry about all this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh...32 weeks today, and still pregnant.
























:









(I woulda put the banana too, but he's not movin'.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Hello dh has the gi flu fun! I try to be a girly girl 90% of the time i have makeup on, i always shave/shower, lulu just goes in with me.

She must think I'm realy fat she bought me a bath robe and a cord jacket that is a size 2x.I wear a size l-xl in t shirts and thats cause I like them not clingy . "You know you are not as skinny as you once were you know" She is just hurtfull.

I haven't shaved my legs for almost a year.







: Although, my leg hair is blonde, so it's no biggie. Pits and privates are a must for shaving.

My mom used to make comments like that too. And even comments she made about herself or others were hurtful. I snapped a slimjim on her one day and she hasn't made any comments since. I think she honestly had that behavior engrained in her from her own parents and didn't realize the damage she was doing. The final straw was comments she made about Tania's weight. Tania is a different child than I was. I was a scrawny, thin thing. Tania has much more weight on her than I did. My mom's comments finally got to me and I just hit the roof.

Well now, I hope you all have a wonderful night.

Oh! Talula drank breast milk from a bottle today for the first time! And then! Then! She played with Tania for about two hours! She didn't need me at all. I thought I'd be sad about this day, but I feel like I can do things again! If I have to work, it will be okay! Dyeing my hair was okay! When I take the bar exam in February, it will be okay! Yippee!!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

Ooh, these are tough. While I think both can be totally normal and age appropriate, I also think that they are also things that need parental intervention to teach and guide the child as to how their actions and words can affect others.
Lindsey, those pics of Marlow are too cute!!!








, mama. This is tough. I think the bouncer vs rocker isn't part of "raising" your child, just doing things differently, like I'm sure you don't both brush your teeth the exact same way, you're going to soothe him different ways, so maybe you could approach DH that way, that it's the same philosophy (soothing), different technique type of thing. The CIO issue I would definitely put my foot down on, no way, no how would that happen...there's a difference between needing to take a few minutes to pee, or to regain your composure if you're burnt out, and leaving a baby to cry to "teach" them something....but I'm preaching to the choir, I know. I know there's a difference between fussing and crying, but you can easily tell when one is ramping up, and one is ramping down. As far as spoiling, it's literally impossible to spoil a baby. As to nipping it in the bud, if I may be so presumptuous, if your DH would read a book he might like Anthony Wolf's "The Secret to Parenting" (I know, cheesy title) - it's a great read for more authoritative parents into how and why gentle discipline works, and gives easy to remember anectdotes to how to handle various situations. I'd also maybe suggest getting him some developmental information so he knows what is appropriate and what's not at various stages in early childhood (Bates and Ames put out a decent "Your X-year-old" series, and the website Zero to Three is also good)- though I do think it's a 2-fold issue; knowing what is appropriate behavior (since too-high expectations can lead to lots of struggles), and knowing how to redirect behaviors when they're _developmentally_ appropriate, but not socially appropriate (i.e., the creamed corn issue Lindsey brought up above). OK, I'll step down off my soapbox now. Gentle discipline is my HUGE soapbox issue, as I believe it's the single most important issue in childrearing past babyhood.....







:


ITA. Very well put Heather









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OK, some pictures of DD and DS (cause they're both super cute, as far as I'm concerned







:







)

Santa shot DD looks to me to be thinking: "OK, who the !&^@ is this guy holding me, and mom, why are you standing way over there?"

DD's "fancy" picture

DS rolling cookies

DS sprinkling cookies

DD hanging out while DS sprinkles cookies

DD her first Christmas Morning

I swear we didn't pose this! Hat malfunction

DS opening stocking stuffers - He had NO interest in opening his regular presents, but was SO excited to open stocking stuffers
















Let's see some more pictures from everyone else!

Cute Cute Cute!! Still to upload them off the camera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I totally understand. It's HARD. Don't worry, no one can be expected to like everyone all the time, sweetie.

Well put! Its hard when they're not your kids.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you! She is HUGE! She is now 29 inches long and still 20lbs (doing the bathroom scale thing). She is in 12-18 month clothes already. Definitely doesn't look like a baby born early! BUt I guess at 6 lbs she wasn't a small preemie in the first place!

Wow! Chunko! Too cute! And at 6lb's she was definetly not a small preemie!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I know but they're just little kids and when they run up to me with their sticky-goobery hands I just want to run away but when Marlow is all sticky and stinky I want to run to her. I wish I could just get over myself sometimes.

hugs hon









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
O.M.Freeking.G. Guess what showed up on my porch this afternoon? *YES.* My Amazon Box.

So many bizarre scenarios are running through my mind right now about how this could have gone down....each of them more bizarre than the next!

Good news is, all the kiddies will get their presents, even if they are a week late.

So, here's a fun question: What do YOU think happened to my package that finally made its way to me?

I think it got dumped after whoever stole it realized it was just childrens' books, someone else found it and decided to take pity on me (since it was obviously presents, as I ordered 4 copies of one book and 2 copies of another) and sent it to me, since all they had was the address on the box and our phone number is unlisted...though that doesn't answer the question as to why it was a duplicate receipt and not the original.....(note to self, check credit card transactions after I sign off MDC).

So anyway, there you have it. How unreal. Gotta go email my girlfriends....

How Awesome!! I like your theory on the thief

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I think ummm.. the thief was maybe a teenager. His/her mom found the package and sent it to you.

OR

Someone's dog stole your package (that's why one end of the box is busted) and wrapped it up for his people. When they opened it on Christmas they thanked him and secretly sent it back to you so as not to hurt his feelings...I mean he's just a dog, he doesn't know any better.

Lovin' the dog theory!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
(my Mil is a USPS mail lady...she's slow).

OMG, I find this hilarious!!laughup







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Has anyone else stopped doing a normal part of their everyday appearance (besides sleeping in) now that they have a baby?

What I mean is, I have stopped plucking my eyebrows. I just don't have the time to spend on it. Well, I do if I want to not play online.

So now I have my full blown bushy brows. My mom is half Mexican and my dad is a Greek so they are Bert and Ernie.

I am liking them but also a little self conscious about them too.

Dude, you're killing me here!!







When a get over a fit of laughter, I read your next post and it cracks me up again! Bert and Ernie!!







:

I'm kinda in between before and after kids. I've always been a bit Rockabilly/Funky. I wear jeans, but love chunky shoes. Im also only 4'11'', so any height I can get, I get!!! I keep my hair cut and colored. I wear jeans, but pair it with a cute top. My glasses are my trademark, kinda funky. My make up is pretty simple, a little concealer under my eyes, loose powder, blush, mascara, and lip gloss and if Im feeling racey, I wear red lipstick. I just really like the look from the 40's. Helen, your wedding pics reminded me of that style. LOVED THEM!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Sarah! When did you change your photos? They are too cute and funny. What kind of carrier is Sam in?

Great new pics Sarah!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I am thinking of telling her that she is no longer welcome in our life until she gets checked out.









Sorry you're having trouble with your mom. That must be really hard for you guys









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
MAN, do I love the fact that he's handy. He can fix just about anything. I find that INCREDIBLY sexy.







:

You're SOOO lucky! My dh is NOT a handyman. I usually try fixing it myself or my fil does it. Its actually kind of cute.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Korin and Amy -







for dealing with the crappy parent/IL situation. Korin, your FIL sounds like a peach.







:

Heather, I WISH B was handy. Like at all.







He's cute and everything, but I've pulled out the "household repairs the Rosie the Riveter way" book my sis got me a few years ago more times than I can count. If something is broken, B always says, "well, let me take a look at it." And then I inevitably end up fixing it. He tries, sweetheart that he is, but it just doesn't work.









I hear ya on the handyman situation!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
True appearance confessions:
I haven't had a pedicure since September. The polish is still partially on from then. Ahem. I just cut my nails off anyway so as not to stab a baby.

I try to keep some kind of routine though. After my shower, I do skin care and do my brows (following the Allure-magazine approved ingenious method), and dry my hair. Floss. I don't shave anything anymore. What's the point? I threw out all my makeup in August when I realized it was expired anyway. So no makeup anymore, although I'd like to get some.

I get a haircut more like every 8 weeks, and I am a monster by the time the next appointment rolls around. My stylist always yells at me for not coming in for a bang trim and neck cleanup in between appointments.

Why, it's screeching time!

Our toe nails must look the same. Same red paint from 2 months ago!! I also keep my brows groomed too. You look beautiful without makeup!! You have such style. Your eyes are gorgeous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
What is this method?

I find you ideas intriguing, and wish to subscribe to your newsletter...
[obscure Simpsons reference, anyone? I know it's used as a flamekiller online sometimes, but I mean it seriously!]

Yes, what method and my dh thinks the Simpsons reference is about the Comic book store guy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Merry Christmas everyone!! We are having a wonderful Christmas (remember, it is 12 days, lasting until Candlemas, not just one day!!) despite the flood....anyway I just caught up since I hadn't been around in a few days, and will be back later to respond & post pics! Thanks again for all the cards, they are all beautiful! Korin, yours was so sweet. And all the June babes (+ one July babe of course, Kelly!) are just adorable!!

Thanks Kerri! We've got our tree up still too. Not taking it down till after the Epiphany. But then again we tend to be procrastinaters (sp?) so it might be up a little longer.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
We call such tattoos "the tramp stamp" 'round these parts!
Haha! Oh man, this needs a visual aid. You find the end points and the natural arch using a pencil - line a pencil up vertically with the side of your nose. Where it hits the inner corner is where the brow should start. Tilt it from the axis of your nose to align with the outer corner of your eye. Where the pencil touches on the brow is where it should end. Then move it so the pencil appears to cover the pupil of your eye when looking straight ahead. this is the natural arch's peak. Then the trick is actually minimal plucking for shape, and more trimming with scissors. So no overplucked brows. And I should say you only do the pencil measurement once, after that it's basically maintenance. I do not stand in front of my medicine cabinet with a pencil every morning.

I've got a tattoo on my lower back too







: Plus 4 more. And Im researching my next one right now. I really want a pin up and I think it might be a Bettie Page. Love her, so beautiful!!

Awesome method!! Thanks for the instructions. Gonna do mine tomorrow morning.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
here's the thing, yes it is normal for the age but yes it is time for a parent to start teaching them proper responses for given situations. c does the spit things out in his father's hand thing because dh is okay with it, but he is also being taught to get a napkin and if it were someone else's kid spitting regurgitated food on me, i would think yuck and try to redirect them to use a napkin. so age appropriate yes, but old enough to start learning, yes as well.

I agree. Carson's done the spit out food thing, so has Kya, but its usually on our plate, which to me, is equally discusting. And they are being told that thats not proper. Dh and I joke that her first date will be short, cuz the minute she tastes something yucky, she'll spit it on his plate and it'll be over!







We also joke that she'll have to take her carseat with her on her first date, cuz it goes to 100lbs and I was 98lbs in high school!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

friends were supposed to come by today but decided i live too far and it would be better if i came down to them by myself with my 2 kids in the car though i commute 5 days a week down normally and i am the one who always comes down to them and i have lived in this house for 4 years and this is only the second time this friend has been in it. not bitter though. kind of glad to have a day to myself. just irritated by the rational...

That totally sucks! sorry









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ladies, i've been toasted so many times, I'm roasted.
and...

.
.
.
I have a lower back tattoo







:

Me too, Me too







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

C... when in pants potty training still sucks. will not tell me at all if he has to go. so we are having some naked time and i have resorted to bribes for when he goes by himself. we are at about 99% accuracy without pants and i don't have to tell him when to go more than once or twice. hoping to reintroduce pants tomorrow...







:

We do the potty prize with Carson too. When she uses the potty, she gets to pick a prize out of the grab bag. It consists of little cheapy stuff, keychains, stickers, bubbles, etc. NO CANDY!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I've got a lower back tattoo too...







It's a nice one though. It doesn't say JUICY.

Helen, your childhood sounds a bit like my high school years spent at a Fundamental Baptist boarding school. It was like homeschool because there were no teachers, and we couldn't leave the campus. It was friggin nutty. We had to wear culottes, the kind that go past your knees. I wrote an essay about culottes if you want to read it. We also had to watch the Left Behind videos. Not the remakes by Kirk Cameron, but the friggin scary-ass 70s ones. Some weird stuff. I had nightmares of hell for ten years after that. Thank God for atheism.









About the Juicy tatoo







Can't believe you made it out of there alive!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Love it. [shudder - you poor, poor girl]....I noted in the description that it said they fall 24 inches from the inseam.....my entire inseam is only 24 inches - so I'd be wearing......PANTS!!!!!!









Me too!! I know my inseam is shorter than 28 inches!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Me too.







It's a bouquet of snapdragons, in honor of my paternal grandfather. I also have healing hands on my left hip, which were drawn from MY hands, which is kinda cool, and I'll be getting a bouquet of the kids' birth flowers in between my shoulder blades when we can afford it.

The tattooing is addictive. So is piercing.







:

That snapdragon tattoo sounds so pretty. I'd love to see a pic. How cool about your hands being the model. And yes, I belong to TA (tattooees anonymous)







I have five and am currently looking for inspiration for my next one. And I've had 6 piercings, but took out my tongue ring. I still rock the nose ring though! And I kept my belly ring in till about 7mos preggers then took it out until after the dc's were born, then put it back in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sorry, it doesn't count as a tramp stamp unless you also accessorize it with a visible thong and velour sweat pants with something written across the butt! It should also be "tribal," but you shouldn't be able to tell me the meaning. And then you'd be my SIL. The second choice for tramp stamp iconography in Massachusetts is a Claddagh, pronounced "Klatter."
I was also more of a piercing person. My one rule for Harper will be that any piercings she may want are done by a professional, not a gun at the mall. I scarred the heck out of my ears going that route, and the difference once I tried a professional studio was amazing. It's so weird that we'll have to have policies on things like body mods, cell phones, email addresses for our kids.

OMG thats funny!!







Whats a Claddagh? And ITA about being pierced in a professional shop, not the mall!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







: no it's not.







: its a tree which also happens to be my business logo. i'll see if i have a pix... i have 3 tattoos. time for a new one...

Would love to see a pic!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
hee. i was thinking this was something suggestive until i saw the 6 month old part and realized it was just a typo.









Hah, me too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
laughup







:







:







: geeze, um, your mom's dad. um, does he not like kids????

I was thinking the same thing!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 

I was really sad about moving our celebration to my parents' since I was SO looking forward to hosting our first Christmas in our new house here, back in antediluvian times (and if you get that joke, you have a very good vocabulary







) but it ended up being very nice. My side of the family is very small (we did the huge side of the family - DH's - for Thanksgiving on our big road trip) so it was just the five of us, my folks in NJ, my grandmother (from NY), and my younger brother (from Chicago). It was pretty quiet but a lot of fun - the girls looooove my brother (he's the 25-year-old cool uncle who runs around playing with them and gave them THIS for Christmas - and they can't wait for us to use it; we're going to try it out tonight! There are recipes in the booklet it came with for dairy-free sorbets, so thankfully I won't be deprived!) My grandmother loves spending time with her great-grandchildren, and it was nice to just relax and catch up with family.

That Cuisenart ROCKS!!!!!! Man it sucks not eating dairy or sugar!!! That looks pretty tasty!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Has anyone not been toasted yet??

I need to pass it on!

Taking down the tree today!!

Me, Me, I haven't been toasted yet!







: I missed being online yesterday and all of a sudden we in a whole new verb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hey, you'd do well on the SAT with those powers of deduction!







Yeah, it means "before the flood" but it's usually used to mean "very old, a long time ago" because it actually refers to "THE flood" (like the Biblical flood) so anyway, it was my lame attempt at English-major wit









I though it was rather witty and cute!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Well, crappity-crap-crap-craperooo... Dan is back in the hospital today. We left around 2:45 this morning and I headed out (he opted to be admitted and rest there rather than have to move around) at noon or so. Couldn't stand to be there anymore, 'though my Dad came to help with baby duty. Again, she was a champ. Slept much toward the end of our stay, and then the ENTIRE drive to my house, then my parents. Hooray! Anyway, Dan's symptoms were the same, but a bit worse this time with the aphasia and numbness. His brain is "clean," though, so they think he's having compound migraines. Not cool, but better than a stroke. I'm staying at my parents' until things settle out again.
.

UGH, Megs, Im so sorry. Thinking of you and Dan.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
maybe i'll find some time to post those pics someday....

Would love to see some pics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

I have only wore sweats in the last few years in public twice and both times I was leaving the hospital after having babies.

I am looking forward to seeing you at the LLL conference. Wait until you see the hotel!!

I don't think I've worn sweats out in public since I was a kid. When I had the kids, all were born in the summer, so sweats NO THANKS!! With all 3 I wore a loose tank dress. And Im jealous you guys are getting together.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Hello dh has the gi flu fun! I try to be a girly girl 90% of the time i have makeup on, i always shave/shower, lulu just goes in with me.

Please keep us up to date meg,sorry to here your hubby in back in the hosp,it must be so nerve racking.

My mom is the realy hard to please type.No matter how hard you try it's never enough. She went way over board for christmas and didn't get what i asked her to get,and when i asked her about it I was being picky and unappreciative of "all she does for me" .







: I asked for jeans for the boys like 2 pair each,they are long and thin so I need like a 6 in length and a 4 in waist and the only place i can buy them pants is at penny's they carry levi's slim and she goes to wally world and gets elastic cords for the boys. If they fit I could do this but they don't. She said they were too expensive. But thats what they NEED, not the other s*it she spent like 60 dollars on!

She must think I'm realy fat she bought me a bath robe and a cord jacket that is a size 2x.I wear a size l-xl in t shirts and thats cause I like them not clingy . "You know you are not as skinny as you once were you know" She is just hurtfull.

She asks the kids what grammy b get you,oh that's nice,don't you like what i got you even better! mine's better I'm the best grammy arn't I .And she got pissed when I said yes you win your the best and everyone else sucks! It turned into a







you no







you match.







sometimes it is best to keep my mouth shut. Then she gave me shit about the tree being on the floor and dinner not being ready.







:

Thanks for the therapy session,I'll leave the co-pay on the way out!









She sounds so sweet







: Sorry hon









It looks like we have thrush again and J.C is getting a little patch of eczema on his face. So Im pretty sure its the dairy and the enormous amounts of sugar I've been consuming since Thanksgiving!! So Im going no dairy or sugar. Hey Kerri, can you send me some recipes or links for non dairy stuff. Maybe a list of the dishes you make, so I could start a list. We're both taking probiotics now.

On a much happier note, J.C is cutting his first tooth!!! Its barely poked thru, but I can feel it!!

Ok, off to bed with me...Im gonna have to make sure I get 'puter time everyday, cuz this is just too long of a post and hard to keep up! Phew, we can talk!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Candice, your "snapped her a slim jim"... god that had me rolling.

It's now 10:30 and Ruby is still awake, after pinching, punching and biting me for at least an hour. ugh.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
It's now 10:30 and Ruby is still awake, after pinching, punching and biting me for at least an hour. ugh.

Kait decided that 2:30 this morning was a good time to have a conversations with me.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......2 HOURS later, she fell back sleep. And she's up again.

I had a sinking feeling her early amazing sleep habits were too good to be true, that's why I savored them. For the past couple weeks she's fallen into a pattern that's more like her brother's was....which is not so fun for me.....:yawning:...

Much to do today before we leave for Pitt this evening; if I don't get back before then, I hope everyone has a Happy New Year celebration and I'll see you next year (har dee har, har) - we'll be back Monday, be driving New Year's Eve night...I reminded DH it would be the first time we've been awake for New Year's in a few years (we're not so much party animals anymore







). My Nana has dialup so I may log on once or twice just to check in over the weekend, after everyone is asleep.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Anyway, I love my primping and hopefully you won't all vote me off the crunchy island for it!









I won't vote you off - I may not be a girly girl, but I sure ain't real NFL either!







: I'm here more for the AP









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Well, crappity-crap-crap-craperooo... Dan is back in the hospital today.

Oh, Meg. I'm glad it's something relatively benign, but sheesh...how nerve wracking. I hope he gets some relief soon.

I have to make a mile on work this morning, so I don't have time to comment on much more right now.....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I'm here more for the AP









Come for the freak, stay for the food! Arrr! (sorry, more Simpsons







: )


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Candice, for a minute I thought you meant you whacked her with a slim jim, you know, like what you use to break into cars!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Sarah, are you making slings yet?







:

Not yet. It is my goal to get my sewing machine operational by early next week, and then I'll go through my scrap fabric and make up a model. It'll be super ugly, as NONE of my scrap fabric goes together







but I'm gonna get started on them soon. I need to get some waterproof material with which to line the pocket. oooooo...I have an old hideous waterproof rain jacket that I'll cut up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oooh, the bellybutton hurt. I'll never get it redone. Ouch. I want to cry.

Didn't hurt as bad as the nipples, trust me. And those were my first piercing. My piercer (Dave, I love him) said, in true piercer style, "Dude, you're hardcore."







I LOVED those piercings. And now, I get milk out of the center and both sides on each nipple. It's funny to pump and watch like a dozen streams come out.







It doesn't shoot out the sides, just trickles. Sorry, TMI.

Quote:
















:









(I woulda put the banana too, but he's not movin'.)
Thanks! The banana's a slacker.

Quote:

Great new pics Sarah!
Thanks! I LOVE picking out pics of the girls. It's so much fun.









Quote:

That snapdragon tattoo sounds so pretty. I'd love to see a pic. How cool about your hands being the model. And yes, I belong to TA (tattooees anonymous)







I have five and am currently looking for inspiration for my next one. And I've had 6 piercings, but took out my tongue ring. I still rock the nose ring though! And I kept my belly ring in till about 7mos preggers then took it out until after the dc's were born, then put it back in.
Here are the snapdragons and here are the healing hands and just 'cause I love the picture, here is my favorite pic of me and the girls.

Samantha is rolling around on the floor eating one of her clean diapers.







She's chewing on it and yelling at it. She also found her feet yesterday, and was trying to decide which one to put in her mouth, if not both. She's so cute and cuddly and I just wanna eat her up. She won't let us cuddle with her anymore though.







If she's getting sleepy, she'll scream at us until we lay her down in her bed, and then she goes right to sleep. Kinda sad. Sydney was the same way, and it was like a switch was flipped when she hit about 18 months and all of a sudden she wanted all the cuddling she could get. I just wanna cuddle my Bubba.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Candice, for a minute I thought you meant you whacked her with a slim jim, you know, like what you use to break into cars!

That's what I thought too.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I also thought she broke into her car!

So for New Years we usually have a fab meal DH makes and hang out. Well this year we will have a fab meal, champagne (drinking the whole thing!!) and the Bears Game to watch as they kill the packers!!! Bob is making crab cakes. We do it every New Years.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Well, during one of these sessions, Mom was telling my dh and everyone else in the room that Evie was just spoiled and I needed to let her scream. "Why I let Katie cry when she was 2 weeks old. It only took 3 nights." And she was so proud.







I find it heartbreaking myself, and am a little sad for the baby me. I know that sounds corny, but it does make me sad.
....
I'll post more later. Right now, Caleb is calling. Evie is happily destroying a box, and the IL are on the way over.









It's not corny to be sad for your little baby self. I would too.

For my wedding I did full makeup.
Now, I decided i have to get my hair cut every 6 wks because it's short, and I would highlight it but that's too much $$, and I do at least powder and eyeliner every day I am at work. I look totally hideous when not at work though-- I don't do my hair or makeup. And for all of you who don't go out in sweats... The last time I went out in public in sweats was... yesterday.







:

I totally need new clothes but hate shopping.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Oh No Megs! I'm so sorry Dan is back in the hospital! And as sucky as migraines are, I'm glad that they aren't mini-strokes. I hope he's feeling better soon and can that the doctors can find a way to help him manage it.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
She must think I'm realy fat she bought me a bath robe and a cord jacket that is a size 2x.I wear a size l-xl in t shirts and thats cause I like them not clingy . "You know you are not as skinny as you once were you know" She is just hurtfull.

That's horrible.
BTW, your posts are SO stream of consciousness!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Duuuuude. That is a crazy story. I do still talk to my parents. We're quite close all these years later, compared with a lot of the other girls I went to school with. See, my parents are not Fundies. They're Catholics. They got the name of the school on a recommendation from a friend. They had no idea what was going on. Geez, I could take a novel to explain it. The school was a business. They made parents feel panicky to get their kids in. They made parents agree to outrageous things to get their kids in. They didn't let us speak to each other once we were there. It was nuts. By the time I left, I was so angry that I didn't speak to my parents for a few years. We reconnected, I wrote some stuff to explain what I'd been through, they said sorry, I got over it. One of the volunteer activities I do is I run an informational group for parents sending their kids to private boarding facilities. If anyone wants to know, the number one sign of a "bad" one is if they put any communication restrictions between you and your child. ....

Not totally on topic, but I was in public school in tennessee and they paddled me when I was bad, also washed my mouth out with soap. My parents didn't know! I always thought they did, and had sanctioned it.

Quote:

I snapped a slimjim on her one day and she hasn't made any comments since.
*I* thought you meant a beef jerky stick!







:

Quote:

Oh! Talula drank breast milk from a bottle today for the first time! And then! Then! She played with Tania for about two hours! She didn't need me at all. I thought I'd be sad about this day, but I feel like I can do things again! If I have to work, it will be okay! Dyeing my hair was okay! When I take the bar exam in February, it will be okay! Yippee!!!
Yes, it WILL be okay!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Didn't hurt as bad as the nipples, trust me. And those were my first piercing. My piercer (Dave, I love him) said, in true piercer style, "Dude, you're hardcore."







I LOVED those piercings. And now, I get milk out of the center and both sides on each nipple. It's funny to pump and watch like a dozen streams come out.







It doesn't shoot out the sides, just trickles. Sorry, TMI.

OMG that makes me cringe!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
OMG that makes me cringe!

Yeah, but it's fun. Lots of fun.







:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
selesai (why can't i think of your name!?!?!) sometimes being the sahp you can get kind of "know-it-all-y" (LOL) so that might be some of dh's problem. i think all you have to say to him is - "I miss so much of him while I'm at work, I just want to love him up whenever I can!" that should shut him up









It's Jessica.








You're right about the know-it-all-y part. Also, this is how DH is defining himself now, which he is struggling with, because he isn't working and isn't the provider (a role he is used to seeing men take). So if I don't listen to him he feels completely useless. But you're suggestion is a good one. And maybe sometimse I should just humor him ("oh yes, DH, you're right, I know")









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
As far as fussing... is he fussing to get comfortable, or calling for attention? sometimes Ruby will wake up, while we're downstairs, and I'll listen to the monitor for a bit to see if she needs me or if she just wants to moan a bit and fall back to sleep. it's 50/50. it's more like seeing if she is self soothing, or not.

This is a good point. Generally he fusses for attention and then soothing will get him to sleep. But last night I noticed that he fussed for 15 seconds, I thought he was going to fully wake up and need soothing, but he then just went to sleep. I think I need to pay more attention to this and not be so quick to give him the boob or to pick him up, because he might not need either of those things
but i do love to hug him! and i don'tk now about you, but it seems like he's getting so big!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
BEAUTIFUL!







, mama. This is tough. I think the bouncer vs rocker isn't part of "raising" your child, just doing things differently, like I'm sure you don't both brush your teeth the exact same way, you're going to soothe him different ways, so maybe you could approach DH that way, that it's the same philosophy (soothing), different technique type of thing. The CIO issue I would definitely put my foot down on, no way, no how would that happen...there's a difference between needing to take a few minutes to pee, or to regain your composure if you're burnt out, and leaving a baby to cry to "teach" them something....but I'm preaching to the choir, I know. I know there's a difference between fussing and crying, but you can easily tell when one is ramping up, and one is ramping down. As far as spoiling, it's literally impossible to spoil a baby. As to nipping it in the bud, if I may be so presumptuous, if your DH would read a book he might like Anthony Wolf's "The Secret to Parenting" (I know, cheesy title) - it's a great read for more authoritative parents into how and why gentle discipline works, and gives easy to remember anectdotes to how to handle various situations. I'd also maybe suggest getting him some developmental information so he knows what is appropriate and what's not at various stages in early childhood (Bates and Ames put out a decent "Your X-year-old" series, and the website Zero to Three is also good)- though I do think it's a 2-fold issue; knowing what is appropriate behavior (since too-high expectations can lead to lots of struggles), and knowing how to redirect behaviors when they're _developmentally_ appropriate, but not socially appropriate (i.e., the creamed corn issue Lindsey brought up above). OK, I'll step down off my soapbox now. Gentle discipline is my HUGE soapbox issue, as I believe it's the single most important issue in childrearing past babyhood.....







:

Great suggestions. I am the one who reads, not him, and I think he would really benefit from reading.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yeah, but it's fun. Lots of fun.







:

You're horrible! Where is the covering eyes in horror smilie?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
You're horrible! Where is the covering eyes in horror smilie?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Candice, your "snapped her a slim jim"... god that had me rolling.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Didn't hurt as bad as the nipples, trust me.

I had my nipple pierced, and you're right. I was gonna get both done, but after the first one I couldn't do it. I took it out when I was pregnant with Tania. Yeah, that's another one I'd never get again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I also thought she broke into her car!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
*I* thought you meant a beef jerky stick!







:

Yeah, it was from those Slim Jim beef jerky commercials. I could never hurt my poor little mom. She's like 5'2" and 100 pounds. I could maybe hold her in the palm of my hand or have her sit up on my shoulder, but I could never whack her with a heavy metal object.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Not totally on topic, but I was in public school in tennessee and they paddled me when I was bad, also washed my mouth out with soap. My parents didn't know! I always thought they did, and had sanctioned it.

Yeah, there are a number of states that still allow corporal punishment in public schools. Most people I have mentioned it to don't believe me, but it's true. Check out nospank.net if you're interested. The man who runs the site is a grandfather, and just the nicest man. He's made it his mission to end corporal punishment in schools, and is a huge advocate for children. He pushed for the ban in CA schools and helped write the legislation that banned it.

...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Yikes! You can hit a child in a school setting???!!!







: I never would believe it if you didnt write that!! One time I was at my friend from colleges home. She just had her second. Our dds1 are the same age and at the time- 2 yrs old. Anyone who has had a 2 yr old knows that they have very short memories. Well she warned Becca not to do something or she would spank her. An hour later gave her the same warning then when Becca did whatever was wrong she said I am spanking you and LAid her across her lap and wacked her a few. My dd almost threw up. She was so scared she wouldnt leave my lap the rest of the time or let me leave the room to go to the potty. My dh was livid at that. We havent been back.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Candice, your "snapped her a slim jim"... god that had me rolling.

It's now 10:30 and Ruby is still awake, after pinching, punching and biting me for at least an hour. ugh.

fun fun! this was our night as well!

and i have decided that c is going to either have to move to a nudest colony or tell his wife how to change his diaper cause we are not potty training.







:

Then to make my cleaning poop out of pants go even easier, while I was at it, J got a hold of his brother's POP TART and took a bite and puked all over the place. Hello sweet potatoes. Long time no see...

To quote Heather: Good times. good times.... I need a vacation to recover from my vacation home with the boys.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I had my nipple pierced, and you're right. I was gonna get both done, but after the first one I couldn't do it. I took it out when I was pregnant with Tania. Yeah, that's another one I'd never get again.

I wanna get mine redone. I enjoyed it, and it really didn't hurt for that long. I slept on my stomach the night I had 'em done.

Samantha is sleeping AGAIN. Is it possible for them to sleep too much? When she's awake she plays with her toys and with us, and is fairly content, but then within an hour or hour and a half of waking up (2 hours if we're lucky!) she's ready for another nap. And she sleeps about 12 hours a night, only waking up once. Growth spurt? I know I shouldn't be complaining about having a baby that sleeps, but it kinda worries me a little, KWIM?

Alright, must go chocolate sin sticks and roll rum balls.

Oh, they're showing the James Bond movie, "Octopussy" on TV, and everytime I see that title I feel like it should be censored.







Does that make me a prude?









OH! When I was in elementary school (so, 15/16 years ago?) In second grade there was one boy in my class who had a daily appointment with the principal to be paddled. We were all terrified to get sent to the principal's office. It had the holes in it to cut down on the wind resistance.







We were so glad to see that principal retire.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Come for the freak, stay for the food! Arrr! (sorry, more Simpsons







: )











Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Yes, what method and my dh thinks the Simpsons reference is about the Comic book store guy.

Actually, Homer says it to Bart when Bart is bashing sharing, helping others, and tolerance.







I was looking for a reference on this, but I keep finding it misquoted online. Homer says, "I find your ideas intriguing, and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter." and I keep findin it, "Your ideas are intriguing to me....." Interesting. DH and I have been saying this phrase to each other for years, since the first time we saw the episode.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
fun fun! this was our night as well!

and i have decided that c is going to either have to move to a nudest colony or tell his wife how to change his diaper cause we are not potty training.







:

Then to make my cleaning poop out of pants go even easier, while I was at it, J got a hold of his brother's POP TART and took a bite and puked all over the place. Hello sweet potatoes. Long time no see...

To quote Heather: Good times. good times.... I need a vacation to recover from my vacation home with the boys.







:

I've begun to think that "vacations" are not truly possible with small children..... and







on your potty and pop tart issues...


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Dont worry about your superior vocabulary, dh has one too and i am always asking 'what does that mean?'...i just started using wikipedia instead of asking. he gets frustrasted at the people at work cause he has to 'dumb' his vocab down for them. He says he wishes they payed more attention in High School. I talk to him about the mommas here and he says that we are far more intellegent than half the people who run his orginazation....he works for TSA (the guys that molest your luggage at the airport).


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Someone 'molested' the zipper right off of my suitcase on our way out to MI for xmas. Thankfully my MIL bought us new luggage for xmas.








PS I heart wikipedia.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

'Ello, all. Dan is still waiting around in the hospital. He's bored out of his gourd, but I brought him his Alton Brown cookbook to read and now he'll be entertained. They have him on a liquid diet, though, so reading about grilling, roasting and searing is... well, rather tortuous.

Neves and I are at our quiet, furnitureless house now. Our poor dog is moaning in his room right now... I just can't let him around Nevie when she's playing on the floor, unfortunately. He's so big, lovable and clumsy -- he just has no clue where his paws are sometimes. I wish I could take him for a walk, but I don't trust him to be "good" and the roads are kind of icy. It's OK by myself, but not with Nevie strapped to my torso.

Ummm... am starving. Must eat.

Only my ears are pierced, and after 4 1/2 years of restrictions on wearing anything in the second holes during the duty day, they've kind of closed up. But I still have the originals.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

how long will Dan be on a liquid diet? Any thoughts on when he'll get to come home? I'm sorry you're by yourself in your house. I wish we could come keep you company.







Evie and Nevie would love to play together, I bet. And if I brought Caleb, he could entertain the dog in the other room. He LOVES dogs, and is constantly asking to get rid of our cats so he can get a dog. I think his daddy is putting him up to it though. The other day at my mom's he wanted to come home b/c he missed Sissy and Abby.









Well, my sister is in the hospital. Mom called and said that she and her dh have that stomach flu that has been going around and that since she's preggers they're putting her in to give her fluid as a precaution. Mom said I can call her but then didn't give me the number. She was on her cell, so she probably didn't have it. I'm guessing she's heading down to her. We were all together on Wed. so I'm hoping nobody gets it. I *think* we're safe. We're on the far side of 48 hours, so here's hoping.

Evie's going to her first hockey game tonight. There's a team that plays here in the city and for something to do dh and I used to go before kids. Neither one of us knows a thing about it, but we like to watch it. I'm always impressed how the guys can stay up on the ice when they get hit! We took Caleb last year, and he's been waiting all year for it to get cold again so he could go back. Should be fun. I'm sure Miss Ev will be snug in the sling. Who knows if she'll sleep though. Those days seem to be past us now. The last couple of times I've put her in it thinking she'll go to sleep, she doesn't. Anybody else's baby do this?

Oh, and I got a Visa gift card for Christmas from the IL. To those of you who have both a mei tai and a sling, which do you use more? I love my sling, and have even worn Evie on my hip in it a few times, but I'm contimplating a mei tai. The one time I tried one on with her in it, she fussed, but I don't know if it was naptime/hunger/tired/ect. I don't want to waste my money if she's not going to like it. Any thoughts?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i love my mei tie... altho i really want a kozy or a babyhawk...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Riki, my cousin's a baggage handler. Now they do the real molesting! One time they opened a suitcase, and it was full of cash. Then they got into a fight about whether they should keep it or report it.

Oh, I'm the one who explains words to my husband. Haha.

Katie, I like our Babyhawk and was just thinking today that I get so much more use out of that or the wrap. We rarely use the sling anymore.

Megan, sorry Dan is still in the hospital. Liquid diet, eww. I did that after my c-section, and it was gross-tastic. Can anyone (who won't drive you insane) come stay with you?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I ve had so many bags opened its not even funny anymore. I am so used to it, I just assume whatever we take to check is fair game.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi ladies - just checking in after a day spent getting contractor estimates for the restoration of our house, fun fun fun!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
BFM, I am jealous of your primping. I still haven't read the September or October Vogue. They are sitting in the basket mocking me. I used to always do makeup and get my hair done and spend time on a good blow out (lasts for days, Megan, you don't have to do it every day!). I am totally that "let herself go" woman. Not that I think anyone needs to do xyz, but my point is that my old routine went down the toilet. I'm trying to get it back to an extent. Today was one of those "haha, mom, you're not putting me down" days though. I don't have a winter coat right now, so I'm shlubbing around in a coat that's like 6 sizes too big that is normally only for snowboarding. Not that it snows any more.

Oh believe me, Andrew is totally the don't-put-me-down type too. I can't be out of his sight for a minute lately. Don't get me wrong - I said I make time for my primping every day; I didn't say it's a peaceful, tranquil experience!







I take my time in a nice, hot shower, but the whole time I'm sticking my head out the curtain playing peek-a-boo with Andrew, who is sitting on the bathmat, and usually singing Wiggles songs or whatever with the girls - the rest of my shower audience







When I dry my hair, I'm usually sitting on the floor with Andrew in my lap! I keep switching the dryer to cool air and blowing a little in his face to crack him up. And I'm usually simultaneously playing My Little Pony Salon, pretending to dry the hair of an endless trail of plastic horses! Then I do my makeup with Andrew in the sling trying to grab the brushes out of my hands. Hey, a little dusting of blush over the head never hurt anyone, right?







So anyway, it's not exactly the epitome of relaxation, but the end result is the same!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
What is this special membership. I really want the magazine, so maybe I would. I'm too lazy to click around and find it

It's at the top on the main MDC page, above all the topics - there's a link to the explanation of all the different categories.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
you.are.such.a.chick.







my sister got the chick gene, not me. i'm more ap then crunchy so you can stay on the island..









I am a total chick, and lovin' it







Thanks, I too am 100% AP but only somewhat crunchy; glad I'm not the only "crispy" one!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
i'm planning on leaving my other decorations up but have to take the tree down before tuesday. otherwise, it will be with us until next year... they only take them away for a short period of time... we learned about it last year when we kept it up the extra week...

Oh that stinks...no fair! Good point though, I should look into the tree-removal policies of our new town. At our old house they took them away for a few weeks after Christmas so we had plenty of time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Girlie girl here. And I have two more! I dont leave the house w out color on and I always use lip gloss. For me, gym shoes are for the gym and so are workout clothes and sweats.

I have only wore sweats in the last few years in public twice and both times I was leaving the hospital after having babies.

BFM- Sorry but I had to get the decorations down!! I am not a big xmas person. I think it stems from too many years in my youth working in retail and my sister dancing in the Nutcracker. Also I prefer just doing the Christ Mass and then the feast 12 days later.

I am looking forward to seeing you at the LLL conference. Wait until you see the hotel!!

YES I cannot wait for the conference, and to meet YOU! And your girls! It'll be so much fun. I'll bring your DH some more pretzels.







And yes, my brother said the hotel is fabulous, I can't wait - I love nice hotels. He also sad the shopping around there is fabulous as well - that could be dangerous! I always spend a small fortune at the LLL conferences with all the great exhibitors anyway - and now I'll have the temptation of regular shopping too?!? I better start saving my pennies now!

And yeah, my girls are total girlie-girls too - although I try not to "make" them be that way; I don't want them to feel they must be like me, I want them to be able to be whomever they are - but it's hard since I guess kids tend to imitate what they see. I figure when they get older they'll figure out if it's really "them" or not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
That Cuisenart ROCKS!!!!!! Man it sucks not eating dairy or sugar!!! That looks pretty tasty!

It looks like we have thrush again and J.C is getting a little patch of eczema on his face. So Im pretty sure its the dairy and the enormous amounts of sugar I've been consuming since Thanksgiving!! So Im going no dairy or sugar. Hey Kerri, can you send me some recipes or links for non dairy stuff. Maybe a list of the dishes you make, so I could start a list. We're both taking probiotics now.

Yeah, no dairy AND no sugar would be hell! We made dark chocolate sorbet in the new ice cream maker last night and it was AMAZING! The best site EVER on dairy-free is my LLL co-Leader Jennifer's site here, she has recipes and info on hidden dairy and substitutes that work well, etc.:
http://www.kjsl.com/~beanmom/nomilk.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
It's now 10:30 and Ruby is still awake, after pinching, punching and biting me for at least an hour. ugh.

Andrew has been doing that too lately - he is a biter too







: When he won't nurse and is kind of flailing around like that and can't seem to settle down and sleep, one thing that works for me is to kind of hold him on the bed (gently but firmly) curled up against me or however he would usually sleep, with a light blanket kind of wrapped around him holding in his arms and legs. It works great - he usually fusses and yells and fights it for a minute, but then settles down and falls asleep. I think it's the same logic as swaddling when they're newborns, to help them feel "contained" and relax, YK?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So for New Years we usually have a fab meal DH makes and hang out. Well this year we will have a fab meal, champagne (drinking the whole thing!!) and the Bears Game to watch as they kill the packers!!! Bob is making crab cakes. We do it every New Years.

YUM - champagne and crab cakes, can I come to Chicago 7 months early??









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Yikes! You can hit a child in a school setting???!!!







: I never would believe it if you didnt write that!! One time I was at my friend from colleges home. She just had her second. Our dds1 are the same age and at the time- 2 yrs old. Anyone who has had a 2 yr old knows that they have very short memories. Well she warned Becca not to do something or she would spank her. An hour later gave her the same warning then when Becca did whatever was wrong she said I am spanking you and LAid her across her lap and wacked her a few. My dd almost threw up. She was so scared she wouldnt leave my lap the rest of the time or let me leave the room to go to the potty. My dh was livid at that. We havent been back.

I feel the same way - when we were on our big road trip back in November we stayed with some close friends who are spankers unfortunately







I felt so awkward about it - they are great people otherwise, but I can't believe they spank so often. Not only for "major" things either. We sat up one night with them in a friendly debate over discipline, but I don't think we convinced them. Doesn't help that DH wavers on it - I am pretty sure he's GD in his heart, but I think he has this idea that spanking should still be a last-resort option for really, really, really bad behavior if all else fails (of course, I disagree!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Alright, must go chocolate sin sticks and roll rum balls.

Mmmmmmm......I bet those are mine!!







I wonder if they'll make it just from MD to PA in one day? Otherwise they won't get here until Tuesday which seems like forever!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
'Ello, all. Dan is still waiting around in the hospital.

Sorry to hear about Dan! Glad they know what's wrong now, though - and hope's feeling better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Well, my sister is in the hospital. Mom called and said that she and her dh have that stomach flu that has been going around and that since she's preggers they're putting her in to give her fluid as a precaution. Mom said I can call her but then didn't give me the number. She was on her cell, so she probably didn't have it. I'm guessing she's heading down to her. We were all together on Wed. so I'm hoping nobody gets it. I *think* we're safe. We're on the far side of 48 hours, so here's hoping.

Evie's going to her first hockey game tonight. There's a team that plays here in the city and for something to do dh and I used to go before kids. Neither one of us knows a thing about it, but we like to watch it. I'm always impressed how the guys can stay up on the ice when they get hit! We took Caleb last year, and he's been waiting all year for it to get cold again so he could go back. Should be fun. I'm sure Miss Ev will be snug in the sling. Who knows if she'll sleep though. Those days seem to be past us now. The last couple of times I've put her in it thinking she'll go to sleep, she doesn't. Anybody else's baby do this?

Oh, and I got a Visa gift card for Christmas from the IL. To those of you who have both a mei tai and a sling, which do you use more? I love my sling, and have even worn Evie on my hip in it a few times, but I'm contimplating a mei tai. The one time I tried one on with her in it, she fussed, but I don't know if it was naptime/hunger/tired/ect. I don't want to waste my money if she's not going to like it. Any thoughts?

Sorry to hear about your sister! Hope you guys don't get it. We love hockey too - it was really big in my family (my brother played for years and years). Have fun at the game! I have never used a mei tei, I would like to try one, but I'm not sure if Andrew would like it since he prefers to face out usually. But I'm tempted to try anyway, just 'cause I've seen such pretty ones!

OK - off to order Chinese food, I'm a Chinese take-out addict


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, we got moved into our new condo over the weekend. I never knew that moving with a baby would be this hard, I usually would have everything unpacked by now and organized...not going to happen. It is so nice to actually own my own home finally.

Alex loved Christmas, he actually open most of this gifts, we would start the paper and he would tear it off like a champ. of course, he would really care less about the toys, alls he wanted was the paper, actually, he got this chicken doing the chicken dance and he loves it, he flaps his wings around like a chicken, it is really cute.

We are offically six months as of yesturday..he had our checkup and he weights 18.12 lbs and is 27 in long.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Didn't hurt as bad as the nipples, trust me. And those were my first piercing. My piercer (Dave, I love him) said, in true piercer style, "Dude, you're hardcore."







I LOVED those piercings. And now, I get milk out of the center and both sides on each nipple. It's funny to pump and watch like a dozen streams come out.







It doesn't shoot out the sides, just trickles. Sorry, TMI.
Here are the snapdragons and here are the healing hands and just 'cause I love the picture, here is my favorite pic of me and the girls.

Yowzers on the nipple piercing!







: Never went that route. And your tattoos are so beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
You're horrible! Where is the covering eyes in horror smilie?



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Yeah, it was from those Slim Jim beef jerky commercials. I could never hurt my poor little mom. She's like 5'2" and 100 pounds. I could maybe hold her in the palm of my hand or have her sit up on my shoulder, but I could never whack her with a heavy metal object.

...










Now I've got that slim jim commercial in my head!! Do you remember the ones with Macho Man Randy Savage?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
fun fun! this was our night as well!

and i have decided that c is going to either have to move to a nudest colony or tell his wife how to change his diaper cause we are not potty training.







:

Then to make my cleaning poop out of pants go even easier, while I was at it, J got a hold of his brother's POP TART and took a bite and puked all over the place. Hello sweet potatoes. Long time no see...

:

Sorry hon







But the sweet potato comment left me rolling!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 









Actually, Homer says it to Bart when Bart is bashing sharing, helping others, and tolerance.







I was looking for a reference on this, but I keep finding it misquoted online. Homer says, "I find your ideas intriguing, and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter." and I keep findin it, "Your ideas are intriguing to me....." Interesting. DH and I have been saying this phrase to each other for years, since the first time we saw the episode.
...

Thanks for the correction. I've admonished dh for misleading me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Someone 'molested' the zipper right off of my suitcase on our way out to MI for xmas. Thankfully my MIL bought us new luggage for xmas.








PS I heart wikipedia.

How do you molest a zipper? 









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
'Ello, all. Dan is still waiting around in the hospital. He's bored out of his gourd, but I brought him his Alton Brown cookbook to read and now he'll be entertained. They have him on a liquid diet, though, so reading about grilling, roasting and searing is... well, rather tortuous.

.

I can only imagine how hungry he is. Especially after reading a cookbook!! Poor guy!







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Nipple piercing??? Ouch!!! I guess it would be easy to do after pregncy though if I had too- my nipples were so big, they would have never fit in MAggie's mouth when she was born. I know TMI but they were and my dorky dh said so.

About girly girlies- my older dd is but who knows w MAggie. She is tough. She has fended off would be attackers at LLL meetings.







This sweet little baby rolled over to her and she grabbed his hair and pulled. Then another little guy crawled over and she shoved him away. I think she meant to grab his nose like she does other people. At a nicu dinner, her old isolette mate next door was on the ground w her. She screamed at him as if to say- I am the baby here!! Go away!! and then attacked his nasal cannula (oxygen)

My niece whose mother is NOT a girly girl is a total girly girl. She was over today and the two girls attacked the dress up clothes. So between wedgie shoes, beads, crowns, and giggles they played and played.

BTW- Anyone attending the LLL conference or will be in Chicago this summer, we are having a MDC party in our backyard. Myself and another mdc mama will be putting it together but we have plenty of room and we will have plenty to do. So if you chat w other mamas here who you know will be going, let them know about our meetup. Of course nursing mamas are invited to nurse yourself silly in my backyard!!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
BTW- Anyone attending the LLL conference or will be in Chicago this summer, we are having a MDC party in our backyard. Myself and another mdc mama will be putting it together but we have plenty of room and we will have plenty to do. So if you chat w other mamas here who you know will be going, let them know about our meetup. Of course nursing mamas are invited to nurse yourself silly in my backyard!!

Awesome!! I am SO there.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

OK, finally had a chance to upload photos, so now you can all gaze upon the 3 most adorable kids in the universe!









The Cutest Little Guy EVER!

I am TOO Adorable in my Santa hat!

Our whole family

3 Adorable Kids (from Thanksgiving, if Andrew looks younger in this one!)

Like Father, Like Son

Beautiful Madeleine

Beautiful Teresa

Sister Love

Us at Natural Bridge in VA - a national landmark, pretty cool

And...the top 3 reasons I have had a splitting headache since Christmas (in ascending order of continuous, loud, electronic noise emitted):

Madeleine's Favorite Present

Andrew's Favorite Present

Teresa's Favorite Present

(but don't worry, most of their other presents were more natural-family-living-oriented!







)


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Those pictures are gorgeous!! The kids are too cute. And that is one big boy you got there....

Where are you living now? How far from the Quakertown area?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

BFMama, We are hoping to get someone from every region of the US on mdc at our home party. We are also hoping it can be a "home fundraising party". Our chapter has a lot of social things. We do a playdate and the pm group does a potluck. We also do a potluck picnic with a walk.

We went to the zoo tonight for the Lights festival. Lots of lights! Liz loved it, Maggie stayed warm on Daddy in the daddy bra (baby bjorn). I thought she would snooze but she was wide eyed from all the lights all over. Ran into another LLL person.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Those pictures are gorgeous!! The kids are too cute. And that is one big boy you got there....

Where are you living now? How far from the Quakertown area?

Thank you!!







I think so.









And yeah, he is a big guy, had his WBV yesterday (he turned 6 months on Christmas Day) and he was 28.5 inches & almost 23 pounds. He's outgrown all his 12-month stuff and is in 18-month now. (And he's still never had anything other than breastmilk, as I love to point out to random people who comment on his size or nag me about starting solids, etc.)

We're in Coatesville now, about an hour from your area. Speaking of which, whatever happened to our PA/MD get-together??? I think it got derailed by the holidays I guess? And then a bunch of us wanted to join Lisa on her visit to Sarah but the day/time didn't work out. We should try again in the new year!!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Just realized, we are going to get to 100 pages in this thread pretty soon!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hmm....where is everyone tonight? The past few nights I haven't gotten online and there's been so much activity; now I'm here and no else is around!







:







:yawning:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
We're in Coatesville now, about an hour from your area. Speaking of which, whatever happened to our PA/MD get-together??? I think it got derailed by the holidays I guess? And then a bunch of us wanted to join Lisa on her visit to Sarah but the day/time didn't work out. We should try again in the new year!!

I don't know, things got crazy I guess..

We could totally meet at Elmwood Park Zoo when the weather gets nice (I mapquested you, you are about an hour from me)...


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hmm....where is everyone tonight? The past few nights I haven't gotten online and there's been so much activity; now I'm here and no else is around!







:







:yawning:









I am here, but having a cup of tea and off to bed..

Care to join me?

I meant with the tea..not the bed part...


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I am here, but having a cup of tea and off to bed..

Care to join me?

I meant with the tea..not the bed part...









: Sorry, but I have TWO _very_ handsome guys waiting for me in my bed, so I'd have to turn you down!







(And guess what, they like me between them...ooooo yeah baby....and they both love my breasts! Oh man, I _really_ need to get to bed....







)

But yes, I'd love some tea, thanks - however I'm too tired to drive 1 hr., 11 min. to get it (I Mapquested you, too!)

OK I'm off to bed now too - but yeah, the zoo would be fun! That's the one in Norristown, right? Am I thinking of the right place?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Mmmmmmm......I bet those are mine!!







I wonder if they'll make it just from MD to PA in one day? Otherwise they won't get here until Tuesday which seems like forever!

It might! And if not, then it won't get there until Wednesday.







: I found out as I was LEAVING the Post Office that there won't be any mail delivery on 1/2 in honor of the National Day of Remembrance for Gerald Ford. Had I know that going in, I would have expressed all the packages and just eaten the shipping difference, since it was my own fault (well, okay, my car's) for not getting them shipped out sooner. But they're on their way to you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83* 
Well, we got moved into our new condo over the weekend. I never knew that moving with a baby would be this hard, I usually would have everything unpacked by now and organized...not going to happen. It is so nice to actually own my own home finally.

Alex loved Christmas, he actually open most of this gifts, we would start the paper and he would tear it off like a champ. of course, he would really care less about the toys, alls he wanted was the paper, actually, he got this chicken doing the chicken dance and he loves it, he flaps his wings around like a chicken, it is really cute.

We are offically six months as of yesturday..he had our checkup and he weights 18.12 lbs and is 27 in long.

Have fun unpacking! We've been in our house for about a month now, and still have boxes in the garage that we need to go through. There just aren't enough hours in the day!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Nipple piercing??? Ouch!!! I guess it would be easy to do after pregncy though if I had too- my nipples were so big, they would have never fit in MAggie's mouth when she was born. I know TMI but they were and my dorky dh said so.

BTW- Anyone attending the LLL conference or will be in Chicago this summer, we are having a MDC party in our backyard. Myself and another mdc mama will be putting it together but we have plenty of room and we will have plenty to do. So if you chat w other mamas here who you know will be going, let them know about our meetup. Of course nursing mamas are invited to nurse yourself silly in my backyard!!

I think that was one of the things that freaked me out the most when Sam was born...the nipple size in proportion to her mouth. My first thought was that there was no way in hell I would ever be able to breastfeed her. Which turned out to be true, but not for the reason I thought.







I'm much more confident that if Jackson goes to term we'll be able to nurse no problem.

And I wanna come to Chicago.







Hmm...if I save my pennies now, maybe in 5 years I can make it?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
And...the top 3 reasons I have had a splitting headache since Christmas (in ascending order of continuous, loud, electronic noise emitted):

Madeleine's Favorite Present
(but don't worry, most of their other presents were more natural-family-living-oriented!







)

It's a good thing Sydney isn't here with me right now. Butterscotch Pony (which is what I think that is, right?) is the ONLY thing she wanted from Santa. Poor kiddo. She got shoes instead.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
We're in Coatesville now, about an hour from your area. Speaking of which, whatever happened to our PA/MD get-together??? I think it got derailed by the holidays I guess? And then a bunch of us wanted to join Lisa on her visit to Sarah but the day/time didn't work out. We should try again in the new year!!

You can come visit anytime.







I won't be venturing out for a while, not until I work out the logistics of a crawling baby and a constantly nursing baby. I'm thinking I'll be house-ridden for at least a month.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm not sure how long it took me to catch up but it was a while! LOL

Megs, hope your DH is better soon!

Amy & BFM. I'm excited for the confrence as well but It'll be a long trip. 4 kids between my cousin and I (all under 4, LOL). and driving. !- We're a little worried how long it'll take us to get there, but i'm excited. like uber excited! hehe







We've got our hotel reserved and everything. Now i'm just saving money to spend on the exhibits there. hehe

Someone asked about a mei tai i think? I have two babyhawks and love them. I also use my cousins KozyCarrier which I love. For me I use it way more than my sling now.

I don't remember what else I was going to respond to. LOL


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I'm a little







: but I won't get into that right now.

I am sooo tired. We've been crazy busy since we got here, and it's wearing me down a bit. And Katie has been getting passed around during the day (because she loves people), so she wants her "Mommy time" at night, so I get to sleep with a little velcro baby who wakes up 2 minutes after I am in bed without her.








: And we're heading south tomorrow to visit family that DH hasn't met yet after almost 4 years of marriage. Yea, we don't socialize with them much, but i guess it's time for them to meet my little family.

Oooh, and I bought some Earth Mama Angel Baby baby lotion today. Yum. It smells like creamsicles and is oh so soft. My Mom also treated me to an hour massage today and I bought some peruvian chocolate lotion at the spa. The massage was heaven. I tried to tell our friend (who owns the spa) that I didn't like my massage and wanted a do-over, but she just laughed at me.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

BFM your kiddos are so darn cute...what a pair of peepers that boy has, ooh B has compatition big time with that cutie-patutie on the loose. good thing he has some sisters to rein him in and beat the girls off with a stick!

Okay so has anyone elses babe discovered shreaking yet? B has been making this godawful sound lately when he is ticked off or tired. He has been using his 'words' too saying "neehaa" when he's tired...wonder what O's friend thinks of that *snark*! But the screaming is irratating. I told dh tonight while leaving the store of the Anti-Christ (wal mart) with a screaching baby "Welcome to parenthood!" he chuckled nervously. Hopefull the babe will out grown it befoer a band of Gypsies come by and offer to buy him cause if its a good price...well lets just say the boy could be good at fortune telling.

Cant believe another year has gone by! it went so fast 







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Soooooo, guess who's not going to Pittsburgh? Us.

We had planned on leaving around DS's bedtime and her early-evening nap time, so that they would both just lsepe in the car the whole trip (about 6-1/2 hours). Welllllll, DD SCREAMED in the car. I mean, screamed. It was the worst 45 minutes of my life thus far. She's never been THIS upset in the car. She was fine as we got onto the highway, got off a couple minutes later to grab some Wendy's for me and DH,







:







andthen got back on. About a minute later she started crying...about 2 minutes later we stopped at a rest stop because I thought she might have pooped, it kind of sounded like her "hey, I'm sittign in poop over here!" cry...but no poop. So, I nursed her, she was calm and smiley, and I put her back in her seat. 2 minutes on the highway and she's crying again....I had a flashlight so I thought maybe she was scared of the dark...that calmed her down for about 2 minutes, and she started SCREAMING this time. And I mean that high-pitched, 'mommy where are you' type of scream. So, DH turned around at the next exit, then we had a 25-minute drive home, with her screaming the whole way...that gasping, choking scream. It's burned into my memory. How the







can people make their babies cry it out on purpose?







: I practically vaulted over the top of the car once we were in the driveway, to get her into my arms....took her about 20 minutes to calm down, and then she slept fine the rest of the night cuddled right next to me. Woke at 5am, changed her diaper and she smiled and cooed at me, nursed and is back asleep now.

I'm bummed about not seeing my family (good news is my aunt's prognosis right now is OK, so hopefully we've got some time to get them together), but Oh.My.God. How horrible.

Beyond that, I was about ready to strangle my DH. He seems to think that I'm completely irrational when it comes to my parents. His family is NOT really close. My family is...so sometimes I do things that to him seem "inconvenient" to see them....it's always been a point of contention in our marriage. So last night, when he said he was pulling off and turning around, I said, "Good, let's get her home as fast as we can"....I seriously felt like I was going to vomit with how upset she was...a couple minutes later I reached over to hold his arm, and he mumbled something about "priorities"...and I said, "Don't even go there - how was I supposed to know she'd do this? I don't want this any more than you do, we just need to get her home." So...about 5 min later, it looked like she was going to scream herself to sleep Puke) and I said "oh man, it looks like she's goign to fall asleep.". He had the nerve to say, "well, I'm not turning around". O.M.G.







you. What kind of a monster does he think I am? I couldn't even look at thim. I said, "how DARE you", and he started to say something, and I said, "Don't talk." I couldn't even look at him the rest of the trip or night...and I think he knew he crossed a line. First time I've ever gone to bed mad at him. Guess who's having a discussion today?







: Yeah - I'm gonna have my baby scream herself to sleep, wake up in the car and scream some more until she falls asleep again, and then wake up screaming again, for the next 6-1/2 hours. Yeah. OK. He can't seem to grasp the concept that I can be _disappointed_ about not seeing my family, but also NOT ACTUALLY GO. Good God. Or maybe because I called my mom from the car to let her know we weren't coming and I apologized and said I wished we could see them, maybe he took that as me being "resentful" of DD? Who knows, but I REALLY have to talk to him - that was just ridiculous.

Ahhhh, I feel much better now typing it out. DD is happy again thank GOD, and I'll iron this out with DH later today.

Seriously. How do people do CIO? I wanted to rip my skin off







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megs_BK*


'Ello, all. Dan is still waiting around in the hospital. He's bored out of his gourd, but I brought him his Alton Brown cookbook to read and now he'll be entertained. They have him on a liquid diet, though, so reading about grilling, roasting and searing is... well, rather tortuous.


Poor guy. Please keep us posted on how he's doing!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *katiejon1*


Well, my sister is in the hospital.

Evie's going to her first hockey game tonight. There's

I'm contimplating a mei tai. The one time I tried one on with her in it, she fussed, but I don't know if it was naptime/hunger/tired/ect. I don't want to waste my money if she's not going to like it. Any thoughts?










to your sister, hope you had a good time at the game, and the only thing I use my pouch (like a sling) for now is a hip carry, cause she doesn't like it any other way. In fact, I can't carry her on my front for long anymore in the wrap either,, she's just too big (and I'm too short)...so I've GOT to figure out a good back carry (I've gotten ehr up there a few times, but it feels really precarious and I inevitably pinch something and she gets unhappy quickly)...there was a carrier kind of like an ergo I saw in one of the ads here that starte with a W that I was liking, but I can't remember the name of it...bother.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama*


I said I make time for my primping every day; I didn't say it's a peaceful, tranquil experience!









So anyway, it's not exactly the epitome of relaxation, but the end result is the same!

OK - off to order Chinese food, I'm a Chinese take-out addict










Your primping description makes me







:







See, that would be so UN-relaxing for me, it would make me worse...which is probably why I don't have a primping routine right now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarahlynn83*


Well, we got moved into our new condo over the weekend. I never knew that moving with a baby would be this hard, I usually would have everything unpacked by now and organized...not going to happen. It is so nice to actually own my own home finally.

We are offically six months as of yesturday..he had our checkup and he weights 18.12 lbs and is 27 in long.


 COngrats on the new place, and go go Alex!! : )

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies*


Now I've got that slim jim commercial in my head!! Do you remember the ones with Macho Man Randy Savage?









How do you molest a zipper?










YES! I remember those commercials!

And..um, yeah, I don't even want to think about how you would molest a zipper









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama*


OK, finally had a chance to upload photos, so now you can all gaze upon the 3 most adorable kids in the universe!










 SOOOOOO CUTE! What a great-looking family! I LOVE that piano with the mic attached!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama*









: Sorry, but I have TWO _very_ handsome guys waiting for me in my bed, so I'd have to turn you down!







(And guess what, they like me between them...ooooo yeah baby....and they both love my breasts! Oh man, I _really_ need to get to bed....







)










:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


I'm a little







: but I won't get into that right now.

I am sooo tired. We've been crazy busy since we got here, and it's wearing me down a bit. And Katie has been getting passed around during the day (because she loves people), so she wants her "Mommy time" at night, so I get to sleep with a little velcro baby who wakes up 2 minutes after I am in bed without her.







:










for whatever your







: is, I decided to get into mine above







. Good luck with velcro baby!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rikiamber*


I told dh tonight while leaving the store of the Anti-Christ (wal mart) with a screaching baby "Welcome to parenthood!" he chuckled nervously.


Wait until you're carrying a kicking, screaming toddler under one arm and have a baby strapped to you on the front.







To quote Angie quoting me







, good times, good times.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

For me the conference is my vacation $. Since we cannot fly until she is at least 2, we are grounded and we dont have much to do on the house. So I can not worry about the cost of the conference and its vendors!! Also a major plus is its 20 minutes from my house.


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
BFM your kiddos are so darn cute...what a pair of peepers that boy has, ooh B has compatition big time with that cutie-patutie on the loose. good thing he has some sisters to rein him in and beat the girls off with a stick!

Okay so has anyone elses babe discovered shreaking yet? B has been making this godawful sound lately when he is ticked off or tired. He has been using his 'words' too saying "neehaa" when he's tired...wonder what O's friend thinks of that *snark*! But the screaming is irratating. I told dh tonight while leaving the store of the Anti-Christ (wal mart) with a screaching baby "Welcome to parenthood!" he chuckled nervously. Hopefull the babe will out grown it befoer a band of Gypsies come by and offer to buy him cause if its a good price...well lets just say the boy could be good at fortune telling.

Cant believe another year has gone by! it went so fast







:


Alex has discovered this as well, but he only does it when he is mad. Last night he went out to eat at Rubby Tuesdays. We had him in the high chair and he was fine, then our food came out and he was totally mad. He was sreaming and hollaring, but not crying, so I gave him some for my bread and mashed potatoes and it was fine, that was before he about pulled a hot plate of food on himself.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Heather







I don't understand how people can CIO either. I feel the same way about wanting to rip my skin off, even if it's just 2 minutes in the car. Breaks my heart. DD was crying the other night when I was getting ready for bed, and I knew that DH was holding her & trying to comfort her and i still couldn't handle it.

And the velcro baby is totally dealable as long as I realize that's why she's being a velcro baby. I do way better with an explanation of behaviour. Somehow, having a reason makes it less stressful for me. Velcro baby and I slept very, very well last night all snuggled up. Seriously, she sleeps so tight against me that she has to crank her head back, not sure if that's so she can look at me or so she can breathe. And if I try to scoot her an inch away, she squiggles back against me.









My







: is just because, again, I don't deal well with the unknown, and that seems to be what I get right now. It'll clear up sooner or later.







Just the joy of holidays.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
For me the conference is my vacation $. Since we cannot fly until she is at least 2, we are grounded and we dont have much to do on the house. So I can not worry about the cost of the conference and its vendors!! Also a major plus is its 20 minutes from my house.

Why can't you fly 'til she is two? Just curious. And Granola Ambassador...that's cute.







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Why can't you fly 'til she is two? Just curious. And Granola Ambassador...that's cute.







:

Since Maggie has the preemie status for at least 24 mos, you dont want to fly. One, the germs she could get and another- she went home on O2 and her lungs may be too delicate or not but we dont want to find out. The air on board may make it too difficult for her to breath. So we are land grounded for a while.

As far as Granola Ambassador= that was a title given to me by mdc. I am kind of an asst mod in sahm and nicu areas. Or a hall monitor like!

Also- who will start the new year new thread???


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

so one of my good friends from school is pregnant and due in April. i haven't talked to her much lately. we try to catch up but its hard.. she's into partying going out etc.. i like to stay home do things with my family etc... anyways.. she's asked me a couple questions regarding birth and afterwards, breastfeeding, etc.. i am thinking of giving her the thinking womans guide to a better birth, the Ina mays guide to childbirth... maybe also the baby book and the birth book by dr. sears... what would u lovely ladies do? hehe.. i just don't wanna seem too idk the word....


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
so one of my good friends from school is pregnant and due in April. i haven't talked to her much lately. we try to catch up but its hard.. she's into partying going out etc.. i like to stay home do things with my family etc... anyways.. she's asked me a couple questions regarding birth and afterwards, breastfeeding, etc.. i am thinking of giving her the thinking womans guide to a better birth, the Ina mays guide to childbirth... maybe also the baby book and the birth book by dr. sears... what would u lovely ladies do? hehe.. i just don't wanna seem too idk the word....

Well, dont worry- she will be staying home a lot and soon!









I like all your suggestions but add- The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding. Also just in case- the Fussy baby book by Sears.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I've begun to think that "vacations" are not truly possible with small children..... and







on your potty and pop tart issues...

Yeah, I've noticed...I am saving myself some trauma though and doing pull-ups for a while~though I didn't want to. Figure until the boy starts to CARE that he is sitting in poop, why torture myself with the underwear... *sigh*. Feeling much better after that revelation though....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Cute pics BFM. Love Madeleine's curls....there is more but at the in-laws and j needs attention!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Dan says "Hi, Moms." He was discharged yesterday... doing great, although he says he feels like "fruit loops" because of his medicine. He has to take daily calcium blockers to stay ahead of the migraine crap. Blearrrrgh. Poor guy.

His parents got here yesterday. They drove our "new" car to us -- a '98 Pathfinder that is in excellent condition and has some sweet extras (hello, Bose soundsystem!)

Anyway, just wanted to give the quick update. I'm going to see if Neves wants another snack right now. It's been tough to get her to commit to eating today.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

lost a reply a few pages ago...ah well...such is life.

mikey has begun saying "mama" only it's the strung out "mamamamamamama" version and has nothing to do with me...he uses it indiscriminately. but everytime he does it (about every 15 minutes) all three of my girls start shouting "he's saying MAMA! he's saying MAMA! did you hear that?!?!??!" LOL

he has also decided that in addition to nursing 4-8x/night he will now get mad like this >







and scream inconsolably if i don't "whip it out" fast enough. this means he will not nurse and go back to sleep (as per usual which makes the 4-8x/night of waking tolerable) and instead will throw a baby version of the temper tantrum just doing that mad cry until i sing enough "yes, jesus loves me" or "old mcdonald" to soothe his savage soul and he calms down enough to nurse back to sleep...how does it go again? ah yes

GOOD TIMES

bleh.

i've been blessed with three babes who were sleeping through the night by this point and so even though he's #4 i'm just not being a good sport about this and am one big fat grump. ugh. isn't it amazing how such a cute little teeny tiny person can really pi$$ you off sometimes? LOL good thing he's cute...

sarah - one of the things i can remember from my last 5 pages of reading is that i was totally







: about you telling us about your nipple piercing in one breath and asking if you were a "prude" for thinking the word octopussy should be censored...LOL...not a prude, but enigma might describe it









glad Dan is ok.

on carriers, i really reach for my homemade denim pouch the most b/c it's so poppable, but i do still like/use my mei tai (by maya) as does dh and my dd1 and i have tried both a kozy and babyhawk and have to concur that they rock. i've also been using my ergo, it's bar none the most comfortable back carry i've ever experienced...though i never did get the hang of doing a back wrap...

primping? make-up? eye brow arches? what are these strange things you speak of?

hey...you don't win friends with salad. seriously i would never have more than a two word conversation with my dh if it were not for his ability to slip a simpsons reference into literally every other conversation...at least.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
You can come visit anytime.







I won't be venturing out for a while, not until I work out the logistics of a crawling baby and a constantly nursing baby. I'm thinking I'll be house-ridden for at least a month.









You are a better woman then I. I can hardly do it with my 3 year old and the 20+ lb babe.... and um, it's been more than a month.







(none of the smilies work on the in-laws computer... how sad...)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Okay so has anyone elses babe discovered shreaking yet?

We've got a shreaker here. Driving me crazy....And it's for everything. Not just if he is upset or anything but everything. He just likes to hear his voice I guess. So I just join along and shreak with him.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Soooooo, guess who's not going to Pittsburgh? Us.

Ahhhh, I feel much better now typing it out. DD is happy again thank GOD, and I'll iron this out with DH later today.

Seriously. How do people do CIO? I wanted to rip my skin off







:

Hope the talk with dh goes well... Yeah, hate that not quite on the same page thing... And um, J did the I'm starving cry just 7 or 8 minutes from the in-laws house. Calmed down after about 45 seconds and I still went crazy. Dh pulled up to the house and was trying to ask me where he should park and I said "I don't care. Just stop the car so I can get my kid out!







: He did









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
so one of my good friends from school is pregnant and due in April. i haven't talked to her much lately. we try to catch up but its hard.. she's into partying going out etc.. i like to stay home do things with my family etc... anyways.. she's asked me a couple questions regarding birth and afterwards, breastfeeding, etc.. i am thinking of giving her the thinking womans guide to a better birth, the Ina mays guide to childbirth... maybe also the baby book and the birth book by dr. sears... what would u lovely ladies do? hehe.. i just don't wanna seem too idk the word....

Do you guys share similar beliefs? Cause me and my hs friends don't and um, she asked me about books, I gave her some suggestions, and she promptly decided to take all her doctor said at face value along with her epidural. Didn't read anything. Then gave me a lovely speech about how perfect her ob is and if her ob decided she should have a c-section she would gladly do it and blah blah blah. BUT those are some great books... Liked Amy's additions to. I liked Karen Pryor's for Working Mother's...I liked the Bradley Books as well...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
he has also decided that in addition to nursing 4-8x/night he will now get mad like this >







and scream inconsolably if i don't "whip it out" fast enough. this means he will not nurse and go back to sleep (as per usual which makes the 4-8x/night of waking tolerable) and instead will throw a baby version of the temper tantrum just doing that mad cry until i sing enough "yes, jesus loves me" or "old mcdonald" to soothe his savage soul and he calms down enough to nurse back to sleep...how does it go again? ah yes

GOOD TIMES

bleh.

i've been blessed with three babes who were sleeping through the night by this point and so even though he's #4 i'm just not being a good sport about this and am one big fat grump. ugh. isn't it amazing how such a cute little teeny tiny person can really pi$$ you off sometimes? LOL good thing he's cute...

hey...you don't win friends with salad. seriously i would never have more than a two word conversation with my dh if it were not for his ability to slip a simpsons reference into literally every other conversation...at least.

I promise twins... J is UP ALL NIGHT NURSING. I can't even tell you if its 4 or 8 times or more cause I lose count. And yes, screech if you don't whip it out fast enough. He likes it best when we are at home and I am sans bra and can just lift the shirt out of the way.







Even when he is NURSING ALL DAY AND EATING SOLIDS 3 times during the day as well. WTH????Where is it all going????

I am done with friends. Too bad none of you ladies live closer cause I have reached my limit with the crazy ppl in my life. I promise, how can someone get mad at you for not sending them a text message on Christmas to say Merry Christmas when they keep telling you they CONVERTED TO JUDIASM??? But she still wants to celebrate Xmas with us.... I'm just confused....







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
hey...you don't win friends with salad. seriously i would never have more than a two word conversation with my dh if it were not for his ability to slip a simpsons reference into literally every other conversation...at least.

you don't win friends with salad. you don't win friends with salad.you don't win friends with salad.

Baa-hht Liiiiisa, what did I ever do to you?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

So much to reply to!!!!

Megan, I'm so sorry for all this stress and I hope Dan feels better soon.

ummm.....what else?

I never wear make-up or dress nice. I have a pretty high up job in insurance but I never have to be "seen" and I deal with truckers so it's different clients. I was always a non-girly-girl growing up. my 2 older sisters are girly-girls but I never wanted anything to do with it. I always liked trucks and transformers.

Today was my family's xmas and it went really well. We got a Moby and Marlow LOVES it. People IRL told me that she wouldn't do well with it because of her size but it's the only carrier that she likes so far. And DH really likes the warm brown color.

DH got a Shel Silverstein CD and a lullaby renditions of tool cd (not my thing but he likes it). He also got a rainbow pack of sharpies so he is quite pleased.

We don't exchange gifts with each other so it was just stuff from my family.

We made a slide show of Marlow for my family. I have to see if I can figure out how to post it. But it's 8 minutes long.

My sister keeps telling me that her baby refuses to nurse because she likes to look around while nursing so she keeps popping on and off so my sis has decided to stop nursing her.







She's just 3 months and is giving all sort of cues that would have me putting her breast if I could.
I remember when Marlow would do that and I just took her to a dark, quiet room to cut down on the distractions. I SO wish Marlow would nurse. I hope this strike ends soon.

OH! Marlow pulled herself up to a standing position from sitting down today! She can't sit up from laying down or crawl but if she's already sitting and grabs on to furniture she can stand. It seems really backwards to me.

Ok, I'm super rambling now.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
you don't win friends with salad.

If it was a chopped salad, I would be your friend forever!!

That is DD1 and my bonding. We go and eat a chop salad. She always has loved them. When I was carrying her, I ate them non stop and she starting eating it at age 15 mos!! One time I threatened not to get her one if she didnt stop doing whatever she was doing. My friend said I wish I can punish my kids by taking away salad!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Amy - do you have a copy of The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding that I could borrow? Any reading I can do on the subject will be helpful, I think, given my ultra-rocky first attempt.

Lindsey - Sam can't pull herself up yet, but she's happiest when she's standing and holding on to furniture. She's not even sitting unassisted yet!! And she's starting to rock back and almost get up on all 4s.







: I am SO not ready.









What else? Um, LeighAnne, sorry about the demanding little man you've got there! That's rough. And yes, enigma may be accurate.







Seriously though, my oldest can read. I don't need her walking through the living room going, "mommy? What's an Octopussy?"







I can just see that conversation. Oy.

Megan - Yay for "new" cars!! The Pathfinder sounds wonderful. And I hope Dan is on the road to recovery. We're all pulling for him!

Ange - I know what you mean about being done with friends. It's so hard to find even remotely like-minded mamas around here. The mainstream group I belong to is all supportive of each other when they decide to wean super early (like 6 months) because they want to diet, or because their babies got teeth and it hurts to nurse. One mom just weaned her 9 month old because she was just tired of nursing, and since her daughter "likes" the formula, her life is so much easier now. She can just pop a bottle in her mouth and walk away. Every playgroup, the babies are all stuck in bouncy chairs or left in their buckets. It makes me sad that I'm the only one who seems to want to cuddle a baby who's older than about 5 months.







There is one mama, who when asked how long she'd nurse said, "at least a year." She was also asking about the midwives at the OB practice I go to so that she could see them when she has her next baby. She may be more crispy than she thinks.









My sis flew in from Nashville last night, and I went to pick her up from BWI. This morning I took her up to my parent's house for the day, and when we got there, we walked in to the living room and our little brother came strolling out of his room to greet us.







He goes to school in Indiana, and couldn't get home from Christmas because of work. He planned it out with my mom, and when he got off work at 2:30 this morning, he drove straight through (10 hours!!) so that he could get here to see us. We all cried when we saw him, including my dad, who was kept in the dark about his arrival. It's so rare that all three of us are in my parent's house at the same time, since my sis lives 700 miles away, and Stuart is in IN, so my dad spent the entire dinner (we had Christmas dinner tonight...YUM!) just staring back and forth between the three of us and grinning like a goofball. It was so wonderful to be with both my siblings again. I miss them so much.

Off to bed. "See" you all tomorrow.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama*


OK, finally had a chance to upload photos, so now you can all gaze upon the 3 most adorable kids in the universe!









The Cutest Little Guy EVER!

I am TOO Adorable in my Santa hat!

Our whole family

3 Adorable Kids (from Thanksgiving, if Andrew looks younger in this one!)

Like Father, Like Son

Beautiful Madeleine

Beautiful Teresa

Sister Love

Us at Natural Bridge in VA - a national landmark, pretty cool

And...the top 3 reasons I have had a splitting headache since Christmas (in ascending order of continuous, loud, electronic noise emitted):

Madeleine's Favorite Present

Andrew's Favorite Present

Teresa's Favorite Present

(but don't worry, most of their other presents were more natural-family-living-oriented!







)


Adorable! You've got such a nice-looking familiy.







When did you go to Natural Bridge? It's pretty cool. I've been there a long time ago though. There's another one in VA called Natural Tunnel that's even more impressive. It's a HUGE tunnel through a mountain that is so big a railroad laid a track through it. It's pretty close to where I grew up, so I can remember walking through the tunnel and having to run over to the side b/c a train was coming. It's really big though, so we were far enough away from the train. You can't walk through it anymore though. The railroad company now has it off limits. It's really beautiful. Here's a picture. http://www.dcr.state.va.us/parks/pictures/ntnlfoto.htm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megs_BK*


Dan says "Hi, Moms." He was discharged yesterday... doing great, although he says he feels like "fruit loops" because of his medicine. He has to take daily calcium blockers to stay ahead of the migraine crap. Blearrrrgh. Poor guy.

His parents got here yesterday. They drove our "new" car to us -- a '98 Pathfinder that is in excellent condition and has some sweet extras (hello, Bose soundsystem!)

.


Yay! Glad Dan is home!







The car sounds great!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcimom*


mikey has begun saying "mama" only it's the strung out "mamamamamamama" version and has nothing to do with me...he uses it indiscriminately. but everytime he does it (about every 15 minutes) all three of my girls start shouting "he's saying MAMA! he's saying MAMA! did you hear that?!?!??!" LOL

he has also decided that in addition to nursing 4-8x/night he will now get mad like this >







and scream inconsolably if i don't "whip it out" fast enough. this means he will not nurse and go back to sleep (as per usual which makes the 4-8x/night of waking tolerable) and instead will throw a baby version of the temper tantrum just doing that mad cry until i sing enough "yes, jesus loves me" or "old mcdonald" to soothe his savage soul and he calms down enough to nurse back to sleep...how does it go again? ah yes

GOOD TIMES

bleh.

i've been blessed with three babes who were sleeping through the night by this point and so even though he's #4 i'm just not being a good sport about this and am one big fat grump. ugh. isn't it amazing how such a cute little teeny tiny person can really pi$$ you off sometimes? LOL good thing he's cute...

on carriers, i really reach for my homemade denim pouch the most b/c it's so poppable, but i do still like/use my mei tai (by maya) as does dh and my dd1 and i have tried both a kozy and babyhawk and have to concur that they rock. i've also been using my ergo, it's bar none the most comfortable back carry i've ever experienced...though i never did get the hang of doing a back wrap...


How cute! I can't wait until Evie starts doing mamamamama. She's thrown out a few dadada, but not many.

I feel for you on the sleep thing. Caleb was a better sleeper too.

Evie throws the exact same hissy fit if she doesn't get what she wants when she thinks it should be there...And that is usually about 10 seconds before she knew she wanted it. heh I second your GOOD TIMES







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


\
I gave her some suggestions, and she promptly decided to take all her doctor said at face value along with her epidural. Didn't read anything. Then gave me a lovely speech about how perfect her ob is and if her ob decided she should have a c-section she would gladly do it and blah blah blah. BUT those are some great books... Liked Amy's additions to. I liked Karen Pryor's for Working Mother's...I liked the Bradley Books as well...


I sent my sister a list of books to read. Hopefully she'll at least crack 1 open. I'm the reader in the family. I was talking to my dh the other day and was musing on how on earth the 2 of us were raised the same way can be so vastly different from each other. I had a m/w, wanted a homebirth, she thinks that the ob is marvelous and has already decided she wants an epidural. Her view on a C-section? fine! She scares me. I really hope that there is some way I can sway her somewhat. It makes me sad that she could be so uninformed and be pressured into something that she doesn't need. She told me the other day that she wants to just pump and not bf. I really think I'll be able to help her with that though. Since the baby is due in July, I'll be able to go down and help with that. Hopefully if she gets off to a good start, she'll be able to keep it up. Surely she'll want to bf and not pump, right? Isn't that what most people want to do?







:

She's out of the hospital. I don't think they kept her very long. I guess they just gave her fluids and some zofran. She's feeling much better.

Thanks for all the advice about the mei tais. I really think I'm going to get one. I know it's my "fun" money, but I'm worried abou the next pay period. As teachers, both dh and I got paid for the month of Jan on the 15th, so I won't get paid again until Jan. 15. He doesn't get paid until Jan. 31, so I want to make sure that the Christmas expenditures didn't get by me.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Today was hard. Today was good though. We went to see the part of my family I haven't seen in at least 5 years. My DH met 3 of them at our wedding, but no one else could come. It was great to see them, I've missed them.

We also went to the cemetery where my Grandma is buried. She died when I was 13. And my Great-Aunt who died last spring. That was hard. I have been to Grandma's grave a number of times since she died, and today was the hardest one. I just kept thinking that I shouldn't have to bring my family to a cemetary to "meet" her. She should have been able to meet them in person. She would have been 64 this coming February. I miss her a lot.

On a happier note, Katie reacted to my Great-Uncle the same way she does to my dad's dad. With sheer glee. He is a wonderful man.

My Mom & I also went to Joann's Fabrics and I bought some more fleece to make a couple more pouches. I made one out of some fleece I had around the house a couple weeks ago, and I love it but it's about 3 inches too small, I think. I found some gorgeous embroidered fleece, it's chocolate brown fleece with embroidery that variegates from periwinkle to teal to gold to silver to periwinkle again. It's so pretty, I'll have to take a picture. So I made a new pouch out of that that should be 3 inches bigger, but it doesn't stretch as much. I also got some fleece in a nice soft blue.

Oh and to everyone who hasn't yet received a card from me, I didn't get enough pictures printed so i haven't been able to send all of them yet. I'll get them out a day or two after we get back home.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megs_BK*


Dan says "Hi, Moms."


 So glad he's feeling better - well, froot loopiness aside







(you were right the first time, it is spelled froot - cause Lord knows there's no real fruit in those babies..and NO, I was NOT addicted to them in college, and I did NOT take a plastic toucan Sam from the dining hall to have in my dorm room.







:







). I hope he contines to feel better. And







on the car!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcimom*


but everytime he does it (about every 15 minutes) all three of my girls start shouting "he's saying MAMA! he's saying MAMA! did you hear that?!?!??!" LOL

he has also decided that in addition to nursing 4-8x/night he will now get mad like this >







and scream inconsolably if i don't "whip it out" fast enough.


These made me chuckle...I know it's not really funny when you're in the midst of it, but thinking of a baby doing this







just makes me giggle.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcimom*


isn't it amazing how such a cute little teeny tiny person can really pi$$ you off sometimes? LOL good thing he's cute...


Amen to that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcimom*


seriously i would never have more than a two word conversation with my dh if it were not for his ability to slip a simpsons reference into literally every other conversation...at least.


 Let me give a Burns-like Exxxxxxxxcellent to that. Us here, too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Hope the talk with dh goes well...


It did, thanks. I said to him something like, "look, I know you think I go crazy with my family, but you were way out of line to imply that I would want to force our daughter to scream in the car for 6 hours just to see them." He said he was sorry, it was over the top and he was just really strung out from her being so upset. We kissed and made up.







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom*


We made a slide show of Marlow for my family. I have to see if I can figure out how to post it. But it's 8 minutes long.

OH! Marlow pulled herself up to a standing position from sitting down today! She can't sit up from laying down or crawl but if she's already sitting and grabs on to furniture she can stand. It seems really backwards to me.


I'd lvoe to see the slide show! and Gooooo Marlow!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


There is one mama, who when asked how long she'd nurse said, "at least a year." She was also asking about the midwives at the OB practice I go to so that she could see them when she has her next baby. She may be more crispy than she thinks.










 Hey! Maybe you two might be able to get together; it's so hard, I know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


my dad spent the entire dinner (we had Christmas dinner tonight...YUM!) just staring back and forth between the three of us and grinning like a goofball. It was so wonderful to be with both my siblings again.


 This made me :Happyt and









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


She should have been able to meet them in person. She would have been 64 this coming February. I miss her a lot.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


I found some gorgeous embroidered fleece, it's chocolate brown fleece with embroidery that variegates from periwinkle to teal to gold to silver to periwinkle again. It's so pretty, I'll have to take a picture.


This does sound beautiful - please do take a pic!

So, Kait got up on her hands and knees again...and like Sam, Sarah, she's not sitting unsupported yet either - sounds like it's in the wrong order to me, but what do I know? She clearly is a woman on a mission...

My parents are coming today - they were so disappointed about the weekend that they left my Nana's a day early and will be stopping by here for a while - they also have some "stuff" for us, and my mom hasn't seen Kait since before Thanksgiving (which is a long time for them) so she's dying to get a little snuggle time in.

And how cool is this? I was on my local area tribe forum, and there was a "do you know me?" thread on it where you post your schools and places you've lived, and 2 women from my HS are on the board now!! One of them is actually even in the same area I'm in right now, and pointed me to a local AP mom's group...and the other I was actually in some classes with and went to the same college, we've been PMing, and maybe we'll be able to meet up when I go back to my home town to visit the 'rents next time. What a small world - I'm pretty excited!

So I've been thinking about getting one of these: Baby carriers, or an Ergo, because I just can't get her on my back in the wrap securely and comfortably for more than about 5 min, I think I need some structured support - and the pouch is great on my hip, but I need to sometimes be really hands-free to do stuff around the house, and I'm not gonna be able to wear her on my front much longer when we're shopping and out and about (she's 20 pounds by now on my scale







: ) . I thought the video of putting baby on the back looked easy, and I think I like the looks/support of this one better than an ergo - I'm not sure I'm thrilled about the wasit band on the ergo...anyone have any thoughts about this carrier, just from looking at it? Or anyone know anybody with one?

Have a good one, ladies.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

So I've been thinking about getting one of these: Baby carriers, or an Ergo, because I just can't get her on my back in the wrap securely and comfortably for more than about 5 min, I think I need some structured support - and the pouch is great on my hip, but I need to sometimes be really hands-free to do stuff around the house, and I'm not gonna be able to wear her on my front much longer when we're shopping and out and about (she's 20 pounds by now on my scale







: ) . I thought the video of putting baby on the back looked easy, and I think I like the looks/support of this one better than an ergo - I'm not sure I'm thrilled about the wasit band on the ergo...anyone have any thoughts about this carrier, just from looking at it? Or anyone know anybody with one?

Have a good one, ladies.

I don't have one of those carriers but I have an Ergo. Marlow hated it until recently and now she just sort of tolerates it. I can wear her in it while I vacuum but the moby seems better to me. The ergo is bulkier than I thought it would be. I could see how it would be great for a toddler so I'm saving it for later. She likes to put her feet on the waistband and stand up too and that's not really good. I also don't like how short the fabric is on her back, it doesn't go up as far as I am comfortable with and she dangles out that way. But I guess I could just adjust the straps better but I'm not sure how.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah- I dont have a copy anymore, I just gave away my like 8th copy







My issue is- I have nursed over 3 years so I really dont use the book but I can get you one pretty quickly. We have them for sale at the meetings or I can get a used copy since they are always floating around.
I donated about 10 of my books to a LLL chapter starting up in Tenn. The leader posted a ISO for books to start her chapter library and I sent them to her.

If someone passes you one, hopefully it will be the 7th edition, the latest which is an awesome book and resource.

As far as wanting a csection- have that mama talk to me. The last thing I ever wanted was the recovery, the scar, the epideral which is VERY strong and scary. Also the sterile of the birth. Of course my birth w Maggie was a different situation. But I have had it both ways and I would take a vaginal birth anyday. I dont know how you can recover from that surgery and take care of a baby, mine was not there when I recoevered which sadly helped me.
Also making up bottles of bm (that is if you pump a lot and oftern which is hard w a baby!) or formula for that matter is not easier!! With MAggie's supplemnt dh used to say "and how is this easier??" He loves that in the morning he brings Maggie in to our bed and she just latches on. Or she sleeps w us and can feed when she wants. Maggie is at a point where sometimes she likes sleeping w us and other times wants nothing to do with us. But being able to nurse anytime is so much easier than spending 10 minutes preparing a bottle. OKAY, preaching to the saved here.....

As far as a night time nurser= BTDT. The good news is that night time nursing is getting him ready for life. I know Leann knows this! I remember thinking w my first when will this end??? We were both exhausted and we only had one. But at 4 1/2 she sleeps thru the night and has since she was about 15 mos old. That was my light at the end of the tunnel w Maggie - eventually she will sleep thru.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, I don't really understand why someone would choose to pump before even trying to breastfeed. Pumping sucks, big time. We do it because we have to in order to give our babies the best possible, not 'cause it's fun.









My SIL called to tell me that she's throwing me a baby shower in the next few weeks, and asked me where I was registered. So I made up a couple registries, but now I'm wondering what the point was? At least with our wedding registry, and the one I made up for Samantha, we got MAYBE four things off of each of them.







Everything else was just stuff people wanted to get us. I did ask my SIL to tell all the invitees not to get us clothes though, so maybe they'll have to buy off our registry? I hope so! This time it's stuff we actually need! (most of it anyway...there are a few things that would just be really handy, like a bathtub toy hammock) We shall see in a few weeks, I guess.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
As far as wanting a csection- have that mama talk to me. The last thing I ever wanted was the recovery, the scar, the epideral which is VERY strong and scary. Also the sterile of the birth. Of course my birth w Maggie was a different situation. But I have had it both ways and I would take a vaginal birth anyday. I dont know how you can recover from that surgery and take care of a baby, mine was not there when I recoevered which sadly helped me.
Also making up bottles of bm (that is if you pump a lot and oftern which is hard w a baby!) or formula for that matter is not easier!! With MAggie's supplemnt dh used to say "and how is this easier??" He loves that in the morning he brings Maggie in to our bed and she just latches on. Or she sleeps w us and can feed when she wants. Maggie is at a point where sometimes she likes sleeping w us and other times wants nothing to do with us. But being able to nurse anytime is so much easier than spending 10 minutes preparing a bottle. OKAY, preaching to the saved here.....

I know! It's unfathomable to me. Caleb's labor took 42 hours and over 24 of that was with pit. :/ Never once did I want the c-section. I'm sure I'll piss her off, but she will be getting preached at from me. I'm hoping that she'll see what a PITA pumping is and realize that it's easier to bf. I'm totally with you, I was hooked to either Evie or a pump for about 2 months after she was born to try to increase my milk supply. There is no TIME for anything else. And this is the reason I don't want to piss her off too badly. If I do, she won't listen about anything. She's stubborn that way and moody too. Methinks she's got a lot of growing up to do.

Well, baby calls.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Let me give a Burns-like Exxxxxxxxcellent to that. Us here, too.

don't you love it when the babies do their hands like that...all of mine did it and dh and i would just crack up at their "mr burns" hands









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I said to him something like, "look, I know you think I go crazy with my family, but you were way out of line to imply that I would want to force our daughter to scream in the car for 6 hours just to see them." He said he was sorry, it was over the top and he was just really strung out from her being so upset. We kissed and made up.







:









glad you got it worked out, last night when i was reading, i was thinking, oh, strung out papa...i don't think he "meant" it. i really think crying is even worse for guys to deal with b/c they just don't get it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So I've been thinking about getting one of these: Baby carriers, or an Ergo, because I just can't get her on my back in the wrap securely and comfortably for more than about 5 min, I think I need some structured support - and the pouch is great on my hip, but I need to sometimes be really hands-free to do stuff around the house,

i really like the ergo. it's so good for such a range of ages (i've worn a 4mo all the way to 6yo in it) and bar none, it's the most comfortable for long trips. i could wear my kids all day in an ergo at a trip to the zoo and not feel it nearly as much as wearing someone in another type of carrier for even just a few hours...you can also use it for front carries and hip carries, but truthfully, it's the back carries that are the best...

ok, gotta get myself a shower. does that count as primping? if so, then i guess i do primp...at least twice/week anyway


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Okay,

Sorry ladies, I am making a new thread!! Happy New year and see you over there!!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...90#post6882490


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


Ange - I know what you mean about being done with friends. It's so hard to find even remotely like-minded mamas around here. The mainstream group I belong to is all supportive of each other when they decide to wean super early (like 6 months) because they want to diet, or because their babies got teeth and it hurts to nurse. One mom just weaned her 9 month old because she was just tired of nursing, and since her daughter "likes" the formula, her life is so much easier now. She can just pop a bottle in her mouth and walk away. Every playgroup, the babies are all stuck in bouncy chairs or left in their buckets. It makes me sad that I'm the only one who seems to want to cuddle a baby who's older than about 5 months.







There is one mama, who when asked how long she'd nurse said, "at least a year." She was also asking about the midwives at the OB practice I go to so that she could see them when she has her next baby. She may be more crispy than she thinks.










Still working on that... I think because of me working, plus trying to pick up and do so many things including the accounting stuff and staying up with my family and trying to do all the 3 million things that need to get done over the weekend, I just don't have time to really look, you know? But I think I am at that point where I really need to find someone. There is just too much negativity when you are surrounded by ppl who criticize you for not hitting your child (though mine is the most well behaved of the lot thank you very much), not doing formula, co-sleeping. One mama who slept through all of her babes cries and her hubby did all the night time bottles (she did formula). Sheesh, I can't even sleep through all of C's and he doesn't even nurse...

BUT I am not actually a CLW one either so maybe I shouldn't say anything. I can go about a year and a half.







: C made it to 16 months, and I think J may go a little bit longer but by the time I had to wean C, I was sorer than I had been in the first weeks cause of all the biting and I just wanted my body back... I know, I'm a horrible woman....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *katiejon1*


I sent my sister a list of books to read. Hopefully she'll at least crack 1 open. I'm the reader in the family. I was talking to my dh the other day and was musing on how on earth the 2 of us were raised the same way can be so vastly different from each other. I had a m/w, wanted a homebirth, she thinks that the ob is marvelous and has already decided she wants an epidural. Her view on a C-section? fine! She scares me. I really hope that there is some way I can sway her somewhat. It makes me sad that she could be so uninformed and be pressured into something that she doesn't need. She told me the other day that she wants to just pump and not bf. I really think I'll be able to help her with that though. Since the baby is due in July, I'll be able to go down and help with that. Hopefully if she gets off to a good start, she'll be able to keep it up. Surely she'll want to bf and not pump, right? Isn't that what most people want to do?







:


I actually have a friend who really and truly wanted to just pump and never wanted to breastfeed. Never got it...But of course, she gave up after um, one or two days... She blamed it on the hospital for not bringing her a pump when she asked for it. She never even tried putting her babe to her breast. Said she tried it with the first child and just refused to try it with the second.... She just said he was too hungry all the time, cause he kept wanting to nurse. Um, normal. So she had cereal in her babes bottle at like 3 weeks...







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


It did, thanks. I said to him something like, "look, I know you think I go crazy with my family, but you were way out of line to imply that I would want to force our daughter to scream in the car for 6 hours just to see them." He said he was sorry, it was over the top and he was just really strung out from her being so upset. We kissed and made up.







:


Awww. Glad things worked out... Here's hoping I can kiss and make up tonight. Oh wait, we aren't fighting..... Let's see if I can pick a fight....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


And how cool is this? I was on my local area tribe forum, and there was a "do you know me?" thread on it where you post your schools and places you've lived, and 2 women from my HS are on the board now!! One of them is actually even in the same area I'm in right now, and pointed me to a local AP mom's group...and the other I was actually in some classes with and went to the same college, we've been PMing, and maybe we'll be able to meet up when I go back to my home town to visit the 'rents next time. What a small world - I'm pretty excited!


Geeze I wish! I keep looking for the Palmdale folks and um, not very many folks in the Antelope Valley. May have to settle for a Santa Clarita group... But most seem to be SAH, and alas until I find a local job where I dont' commute 2 to 2 1/2 hours per day, don't see it happening... But looking for the local job with some earnest so we shall see how it goes...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amys1st*


As far as wanting a csection- have that mama talk to me. The last thing I ever wanted was the recovery, the scar, the epideral which is VERY strong and scary. Also the sterile of the birth. Of course my birth w Maggie was a different situation. But I have had it both ways and I would take a vaginal birth anyday. I dont know how you can recover from that surgery and take care of a baby, mine was not there when I recoevered which sadly helped me. 
Also making up bottles of bm (that is if you pump a lot and oftern which is hard w a baby!) or formula for that matter is not easier!! With MAggie's supplemnt dh used to say "and how is this easier??" He loves that in the morning he brings Maggie in to our bed and she just latches on. Or she sleeps w us and can feed when she wants. Maggie is at a point where sometimes she likes sleeping w us and other times wants nothing to do with us. But being able to nurse anytime is so much easier than spending 10 minutes preparing a bottle. OKAY, preaching to the saved here.....

As far as a night time nurser= BTDT. The good news is that night time nursing is getting him ready for life. I know Leann knows this! I remember thinking w my first when will this end??? We were both exhausted and we only had one. But at 4 1/2 she sleeps thru the night and has since she was about 15 mos old. That was my light at the end of the tunnel w Maggie - eventually she will sleep thru.



Um, I don't prepare bottles, um ever, thankfully. I get annoyed when I have to introduce food and remember to do that at regular intervals, rather than just whipping out to nurse whenever he feels like it







I think because some see it as "sharing parenting" and don't want to do "all of it themselves" they think there should be a solution for splitting feeding in the first 6 months.. I don't think anyone really sees how much more work it is...Don't they realize that when solids are introduced you can totally pawn it off on hubby?







Not to mention diaper changes make great bonding time, especially poop.







:

This is to Caroline, OH.MY.GOSH. We were in a house with my 2 nieces and nephew and then my 2, um, I am definitely not at a point where I can handle 5 kids. There was always one of them doing something... And my 3 year old is a follower~makes other ppls followers seem like leaders and will do anything anyone else does. And then my niece is a late bird and my kids are early birds... we are so exhausted...All the adults and some of the kids were just staggering around this morning...

Anywho, kids are terrorizing the house. Um, my Simpsons favorites:

1. My cats breath smells like cat food.

2. I can't promise to try, but I'll try to try.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama*


OK, finally had a chance to upload photos, so now you can all gaze upon the 3 most adorable kids in the universe!








)


Cute Cute Cute!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caroline248*


I am here, but having a cup of tea and off to bed..

Care to join me?

I meant with the tea..not the bed part...



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


I'm a little







: but I won't get into that right now.

.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


Soooooo, guess who's not going to Pittsburgh? Us.

Seriously. How do people do CIO? I wanted to rip my skin off








:


Im sorry hon...that sucks!! And even a minute of them crying like that is enough to make me wanna curl up in the fetal position and sob myself!! Hugs. Glad you and dh made up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amys1st*


I like all your suggestions but add- The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding. Also just in case- the Fussy baby book by Sears.


Love the WAB book!! Great Suggestion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megs_BK*


Dan says "Hi, Moms." He was discharged yesterday... doing great, although he says he feels like "fruit loops" because of his medicine. He has to take daily calcium blockers to stay ahead of the migraine crap. Blearrrrgh. Poor guy.

His parents got here yesterday. They drove our "new" car to us -- a '98 Pathfinder that is in excellent condition and has some sweet extras (hello, Bose soundsystem!)

Anyway, just wanted to give the quick update. I'm going to see if Neves wants another snack right now. It's been tough to get her to commit to eating today.


Glad he's home and cool a "new" car!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


Ange - I know what you mean about being done with friends. It's so hard to find even remotely like-minded mamas around here.

It's so rare that all three of us are in my parent's house at the same time, since my sis lives 700 miles away, and Stuart is in IN, so my dad spent the entire dinner (we had Christmas dinner tonight...YUM!) just staring back and forth between the three of us and grinning like a goofball. It was so wonderful to be with both my siblings again. I miss them so much.

Off to bed. "See" you all tomorrow.










Yea, there's some ladies like that in my playgroup too, but overall we have a great group of semi crunchy mamas. And







: about you guys at dinner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


Oh and to everyone who hasn't yet received a card from me, I didn't get enough pictures printed so i haven't been able to send all of them yet. I'll get them out a day or two after we get back home.


Hugs hon







And on the card issue, we just got the one I sent you back. I didn't put enough postage







, OK so I don't send much mail to Canada







It'll be back on it way to you this week









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


So glad he's feeling better - well, froot loopiness aside







(you were right the first time, it is spelled froot - cause Lord knows there's no real fruit in those babies..and NO, I was NOT addicted to them in college, and I did NOT take a plastic toucan Sam from the dining hall to have in my dorm room.








:







). I hope he contines to feel better. And







on the car!

My parents are coming today - they were so disappointed about the weekend that they left my Nana's a day early and will be stopping by here for a while - they also have some "stuff" for us, and my mom hasn't seen Kait since before Thanksgiving (which is a long time for them) so she's dying to get a little snuggle time in. 
.


Froot Loop Thief














: And so totally cool that your parents are coming. I bet your mom was as disappointed as you. There's just something about a grandma and her grandkids









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcimom*


don't you love it when the babies do their hands like that...all of mine did it and dh and i would just crack up at their "mr burns" hands









ok, gotta get myself a shower. does that count as primping? if so, then i guess i do primp...at least twice/week anyway










Mr. Burns hands







And I see you get a shower just about as often as I do


----------

